# -=LGA775 Club=-



## PimpSkyline

*LGA 775 Club*
For those of us that still believe in the power of the little guy!!


*Processors list:*
Intel Pentium Extreme Edition
Intel Pentium 4
Intel Pentium 4 Extreme Edition
Intel Pentium D
Intel Pentium Dual-Core
Intel Celeron
Intel Celeron D
Intel Core 2 Duo
Intel Core 2 Extreme
Intel Core 2 Quad
Intel Xeon

Click this link here for membership signup!

*







IF YOU WERE ON THE LIST BUT NOW ARE NOT THIS IS DUE TO BROKEN VALIDATION LINK OR NO VALIDATION AT ALL.















PLEASE FEEL FREE TO REJOIN WITH A VALIDATION. THANK YOU.







*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0ArllLNTM0elEdFM2clRQY3R1MGU3Mjc2bFItcWtsUkE&output=html&widget=trueLGA775 Club Members
*Sig Code Below!*
*We will not Die!!* The Socket 775 Club. *Still Beastly!!*







*We will not Die!!* The Socket 775 Club. *Still Beastly!!*


----------



## NguyenAdam

C2D E6400 here!


----------



## Anthony360

E8400! WOOT WOOT!!!

yea... i needa upgrade. lol


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;12551129*
> C2D E6400 here!


=D got a cpu-z valadation? 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony360;12551142*
> E8400! WOOT WOOT!!!
> 
> yea... i needa upgrade. lol


valadation?  cpu-z


----------



## reflex99

I have a celeron D 326 and ram to match. Just waiting on a board.


----------



## Sethy666

Q9400 - Ill post CPU-Z when I get home









Edit: here ya go:










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683771

Soon to be a Q9650... when it gets here









Updated
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1697288


----------



## Epona

I have an E8400 and an E3300 and a Q9300.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383760


----------



## Anthony360

no trust here i see









im going to sandy bridge!


----------



## .nikon

E6300 here and I love how it still outperforms my friends phenom.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12551144*
> =D got a cpu-z valadation?


Mine was up there already.


----------



## Tempest_Inc

ive got 2x E6550 and a Q9450. E6550 in Sig


----------



## SalisburySteak

I am so joining


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam*


C2D E6400 here!












added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anthony360*


E8400! WOOT WOOT!!!

yea... i needa upgrade. lol




added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I have a celeron D 326 and ram to match. Just waiting on a board.


added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sethy666*


Q9400 - Ill post CPU-Z when I get home










added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epona*


I have an E8400 and an E3300 and a Q9300.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383760


added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *.nikon*


E6300 here and I love how it still outperforms my friends phenom.




added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest_Inc*


ive got 2x E6550 and a Q9450. E6550 in Sig


added









wait 3? E6550? 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*


I am so joining


added









keepem comming guys ill add myself in a min


----------



## ninox999

add me! i got a celeron d 331


----------



## cechk01

E8400 ooooh yeaaa


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninox999*


add me! i got a celeron d 331


their ya go bud 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cechk01*


E8400 ooooh yeaaa


added


----------



## GIPrice

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331296


----------



## minivancan

On teh rig and proud


----------



## ninox999

thanks pplz


----------



## ninox999

and i got an intel core 2 duo macbook


----------



## JDM555

Q6600 @ 3.0 Ghz


----------



## mannyfc

e7300 @ 4.0ghz .... 
valid for 4.8


----------



## SyveRson

*In with 3:*

Q9550 @ 4.182 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683381

Q9400 @ 4.00 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593834

E8400 @ 4.275 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1671736

These all do work daily.


----------



## .nikon

someone suggest a name like he said and I'll toil away in photoshop for a banner.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Djmatrix32 reporting in with both a E2200 and a Pentium D 945 LGA775 setups.


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

Q9550, OC @ 3.4 GHz on my main rig. 
E8400, stock on my LAN rig.

I'll post a validation for the E8400 later tomorrow.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mannyfc*


e7300 @ 4.0ghz .... 
valid for 4.8


Added







nice oc!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GIPrice*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331296


added 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minivancan*


On teh rig and proud










added 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JDM555*


Q6600 @ 3.0 Ghz


added 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


*In with 3:*

Q9550 @ 4.182 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1683381

Q9400 @ 4.00 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1593834

E8400 @ 4.275 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1671736

These all do work daily.


added







nice work

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninox999*


and i got an intel core 2 duo macbook


what model? 

=D


----------



## SalisburySteak

775 Lovers Club?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.nikon*


someone suggest a name like he said and I'll toil away in photoshop for a banner.










thanks, not sure on a name 
long live s775? what you guys think?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acreo Aeneas*


Q9550, OC @ 3.4 GHz on my main rig. 
E8400, stock on my LAN rig.

I'll post a validation for the E8400 later tomorrow.


added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*


Djmatrix32 reporting in with both a E2200 and a Pentium D 945 LGA775 setup.


 added 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*


775 Lovers Club?


i like that


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak*


775 Lovers Club?


Heck yes LGA 775 still has life.


----------



## Shrimp

Ha, I've been on LGA 775 for four years now. Even after I move to Sandy Bridge in a month or two this E8400 will still be running, so count me in.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimp*


Ha, I've been on LGA 775 for four years now. Even after I move to Sandy Bridge in a month or two this E8400 will still be running, so count me in.


Awwh thats the spirit!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my main pc is a 1366 but my server/media box runs a [email protected] works great also use it to fold. Heres a cpuz but its at 4200 and i cant login to it to take a freash cpuz right now as i have my 360 connected to it thru media center and that kills my remote in feature for some reason.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1449879


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimp*


Ha, I've been on LGA 775 for four years now. Even after I move to Sandy Bridge in a month or two this E8400 will still be running, so count me in.


nice, and added









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*


my main pc is a 1366 but my server/media box runs a [email protected] works great also use it to fold. Heres a cpuz but its at 4200 and i cant login to it to take a freash cpuz right now as i have my 360 connected to it thru media center and that kills my remote in feature for some reason.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1449879


nice oc








added

can we get someone to make a "775 Lovers club" logo and/or sig thingey


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anthony360*


no trust here i see










Not so methinks... its pretty standard to request proof for membership of any club.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


can we get someone to make a "775 Lovers club" logo and/or sig thingey










Just thinking that myself... I need a new sig thingey


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anthony360*


no trust here i see










ive been letting people by on the validation. 
but rather have it


----------



## Speedster159

I have 4 or more 775 CPU's

I'm going to post a validation when i get my lazy ass out of bed(Using a EeePC 900 in bed)


----------



## Krlll

Add me please.
Q9550 lapped with broken temp sensor in BIOS lol but it OCs well enough!


----------



## maxextz

sign me up too.long live 775 yea.


----------



## Buzzin92

Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 4GHz
MSI P45 Platinum

Attachment 197807

EDIT: Validation link 4GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684208

Will add another validation later for 4.4GHz


----------



## armen16

Thanks for putting up the thread. I believe 775 still has life.


----------



## d0gr0ck

Yup, still going.


----------



## Buzzin92

And here it is at 4.4GHz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684237


----------



## zorg1983

i'm also own 775 , E6600 . untill now all the games ran perfectly. Black Ops came and didnt ran well , question is : upgrade to quad core or I5 2500k .


----------



## MattNo5ss

Here's some LGA775 validations









E6300 @ 3.920GHz (110% OC)


E6600 @ 4.500GHz (87.5% OC)


E5200 @ 4.4997GHz (80% OC)


Q6600 @ 4.500GHz (87.5% OC)


----------



## Alfwich

In!









2.5 @ 1.22v









Bump it to 3.3 @ 1.38v if a game needs it.


----------



## jdcrispe95

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684276







I want in please's

all fans are turned off in my system currently, I unplugged my fan controller because it makes to much noise when im listening to music. 
PASSIVE COOLING









When the fans are on then its gaming time.


----------



## Riks

sign me up Q6600 @ 3.6









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684288


----------



## jdcrispe95

Heres my vote for a sig:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
 [Center]:clock: ** [b][url=http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/952622-lga775-club-5.html]LGA 775 Club[/url][/b] ** :clock:[/Center]

[/CODE]


----------



## frankth3frizz

my validation is in my SIG


----------



## FlawleZ

Not bashing here but what exactly is the point of this? There are lots of people here still on s775.


----------



## .nikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;12556222*
> Not bashing here but what exactly is the point of this? There are lots of people here still on s775.


That's the point of it, LGA 775 is still one beast of a socket and it will remain an amazing socket even two or three years from now people will still enjoy their 775s


----------



## harishgayatri

Pentium 4 520/521J mobo GA-81915-ME-C


----------



## NguyenAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;12556222*
> Not bashing here but what exactly is the point of this? There are lots of people here still on s775.


It all started with the thread that I made last night.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;12555635*
> Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 4GHz
> MSI P45 Platinum
> 
> View attachment 197807
> 
> 
> EDIT: Validation link 4GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684208
> 
> Will add another validation later for 4.4GHz


nice







added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159;12555452*
> I have 4 or more 775 CPU's
> 
> I'm going to post a validation when i get my lazy ass out of bed(Using a EeePC 900 in bed)










when ya getem postem up. ( nearlly brought a eeepc 900 the other day. haha )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krlll;12555574*
> Add me please.
> Q9550 lapped with broken temp sensor in BIOS lol but it OCs well enough!


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12555627*
> sign me up too.long live 775 yea.


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harishgayatri;12556270*
> Pentium 4 520/521J mobo GA-81915-ME-C


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armen16;12555709*
> Thanks for putting up the thread. I believe 775 still has life.


nps and added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0gr0ck;12555762*
> Yup, still going.


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92;12555789*
> And here it is at 4.4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684237


added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorg1983;12555914*
> i'm also own 775 , E6600 . untill now all the games ran perfectly. Black Ops came and didnt ran well , question is : upgrade to quad core or I5 2500k .


if u had the money illd go to sandy bridge. if not the C2Q still nice cpu 

added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattNo5ss;12555938*
> Here's some LGA775 validations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E6300 @ 3.920GHz (110% OC)
> 
> 
> E6600 @ 4.500GHz (87.5% OC)
> 
> 
> E5200 @ 4.4997GHz (80% OC)
> 
> 
> Q6600 @ 4.500GHz (87.5% OC)


nice added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12555991*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want in please's
> 
> all fans are turned off in my system currently, I unplugged my fan controller because it makes to much noise when im listening to music.
> PASSIVE COOLING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the fans are on then its gaming time.


added









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riks;12556033*
> sign me up Q6600 @ 3.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684288


Added








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12556175*
> my validation is in my SIG


added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alfwich;12555965*
> In!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 @ 1.22v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump it to 3.3 @ 1.38v if a game needs it.


added


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;12556765*
> It all started with the thread that I made last night.


haha yeah.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12556035*
> Heres my vote for a sig:
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG] ** [B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/952622-lga775-club-5.html]LGA 775 Club[/URL][/B] ** [IMG alt="post-flame-small.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/post-flame-small.gif[/IMG]


looks good 

should we have the ** or -= ?


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12556824*
> looks good
> 
> should we have the ** or -= ?


Whichever you like best mate









Lol, dude can you also put a "E5300 OC" next to my "e5300" because my stock is 2.6Ghz, my OC is 3.64Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681618


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Q9550 @ 4Ghz LINK

Won't be upgrading my sig rig for another couple months but I can tell you that I will be tinkering with 775 gear for the foreseeable future.


----------



## jdcrispe95

I would die to get my E5300 @ 4Ghz







can only go up to 3.64 stable though, if I OC to 4Ghz+ the BIOS will load but the windows will just BSOD.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.nikon;12556260*
> That's the point of it, LGA 775 is still one beast of a socket and it will remain an amazing socket even two or three years from now people will still enjoy their 775s


I guess it just seems odd to me that there would be a club created for such a broad and wide spread component. There's nothing unique here.


----------



## overclocker23578

Can I has?http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1030687_overclocker23578_cpu_z_core_2_e7400_2.8ghz_4301.9_mhz


----------



## KingT

Add me..









The proof is in my sig..

CHEERS..


----------



## turrican9

Add me too into this club

Also my proof is in my sig...


----------



## Smoblikat

Hi i got an E5200, so add me plz.


----------



## tonkoshala

Add me. Rig's in my sig too.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9;12557586*
> Add me too into this club
> 
> Also my proof is in my sig...


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonkoshala;12561059*
> Add me. Rig's in my sig too.


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12557646*
> Hi i got an E5200, so add me plz.


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;12556985*
> Q9550 @ 4Ghz LINK
> 
> Won't be upgrading my sig rig for another couple months but I can tell you that I will be tinkering with 775 gear for the foreseeable future.


sweet added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12556998*
> I would die to get my E5300 @ 4Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can only go up to 3.64 stable though, if I OC to 4Ghz+ the BIOS will load but the windows will just BSOD.


damm







ah well carnt do much bout it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocker23578;12557350*
> Can I has?http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1030687_overclocker23578_cpu_z_core_2_e7400_2.8ghz_4301.9_mhz


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;12557546*
> Add me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is in my sig..
> 
> CHEERS..


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;12557264*
> I guess it just seems odd to me that there would be a club created for such a broad and wide spread component. There's nothing unique here.


thanks true.  ah well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95;12556955*
> Whichever you like best mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, dude can you also put a "E5300 OC" next to my "e5300" because my stock is 2.6Ghz, my OC is 3.64Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681618


=P fixed and thanks for the sig. updated OP with it in


----------



## Evanescencelover

I want in









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1685107


----------



## Rowey

Im in, [email protected]


----------



## wumpus

must has









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1626795

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455915

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1306451

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1433708


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12562166*
> added
> 
> =P fixed and thanks for the sig. updated OP with it in


Thanks, No problem.


----------



## minivancan

Btw I'm @ 3.35Ghz thinking of trying to get higher but I think my mobo is stopping me a bit


----------



## mark_thaddeus

q6600 here, add me to the list please!

][/URL]


----------



## Speedster159

My computer has been sitting idle for 20hours...

And i'm still in bed


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evanescencelover;12563577*
> I want in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1685107


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12564906*
> Im in, [email protected]


added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;12564929*
> must has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1626795
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455915
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1306451
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1433708


added. list list








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minivancan;12565406*
> Btw I'm @ 3.35Ghz thinking of trying to get higher but I think my mobo is stopping me a bit


ahk, updated 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus;12565472*
> q6600 here, add me to the list please!
> 
> [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681510]


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159;12565800*
> My computer has been sitting idle for 20hours...
> 
> And i'm still in bed










my comp was on for 120 hours b4 i restarted it 3 days ago.
acording to Coretemp, i just put my comp to sleep. so it just adds it all up


----------



## zorg1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus;12565472*
> q6600 here, add me to the list please!
> 
> [URL=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1681510]


Which list?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorg1983;12567214*
> Which list?


the one on the first page?


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Joining with my E4300. She's running at 2.7GHz. 900 MHz OC without any extra volts.
Sorry no validation for my 2.7GHz. But you can see 3.6GHz validation on my sig.
That's when I was still using J&W board.


----------



## Rowey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


E8400 @ 5.9ghz


WTH suicide run!! 1.8v haha


----------



## zorg1983

Add me also


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Wohoo! Just pushed my q6600 to 3.4 Ghz @ 425x8! Now let's start lowering the volts and see how low I can go and still be prime95 stable! Love my 775!

@Liighthead, can you please add this link to my chip on the first page?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1685343

Many Thanks!!!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

My QX9650
















Attachment 198009


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*


My QX9650
















Attachment 198009


Goto BIOS > CPU settings > Intel Speedstep: OFF > fixed.


----------



## eshold

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686626


----------



## animal0307

E7200 on Abit IP35-E. Cpuz validation in my sig.


----------



## frankth3frizz

oops my validation clocks are wrong :/ hold on.


----------



## Flynny

My cheapo mobo won't let me push it past 3Ghz...or I just suck at overclocking.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roweyi7;12570340*
> WTH suicide run!! 1.8v haha


magic of -70C


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Hmm.

Another Club









LGA775 eh, i think i have a few...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656309

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668556

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1531051

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1508113

There are just a few, I have a lot more... And a lot more to come since i have about 10 cpu's sitting here and a Dewar !!!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus;12573608*
> Wohoo! Just pushed my q6600 to 3.4 Ghz @ 425x8! Now let's start lowering the volts and see how low I can go and still be prime95 stable! Love my 775!
> 
> @Liighthead, can you please add this link to my chip on the first page?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1685343
> 
> Many Thanks!!!


can do 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian;12567303*
> Joining with my E4300. She's running at 2.7GHz. 900 MHz OC without any extra volts.
> Sorry no validation for my 2.7GHz. But you can see 3.6GHz validation on my sig.
> That's when I was still using J&W board.


sweet







nice oc's
add your E6500 as well?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo;12574787*
> My QX9650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198009


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eshold;12574841*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686626


added 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;12575205*
> E7200 on Abit IP35-E. Cpuz validation in my sig.










added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12575252*
> oops my validation clocks are wrong :/ hold on.


updated u to 3.6ghz 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;12576665*
> magic of -70C


 DICE? or
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flynny;12575436*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cheapo mobo won't let me push it past 3Ghz...or I just suck at overclocking.


added.
not 2 sure bout the ocing.







someone might be able to help u go higher if u post a thread about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;12576763*
> Hmm.
> 
> Another Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LGA775 eh, i think i have a few...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1656309
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1668556
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1531051
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1336614
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1508113
> 
> There are just a few, I have a lot more... And a lot more to come since i have about 10 cpu's sitting here and a Dewar !!!


 added, nice list ya got their


----------



## Rowey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;12576665*
> magic of -70C


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo;12574787*
> My QX9650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 198009


hey someone else with a qx9650:thumb:.we must have the only 2 on here.
















=


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12587038*
> hey someone else with a qx9650:thumb:.we must have the only 2 on here.


it is a good cpu but mine runs hot... 40 degrees idle


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo;12587711*
> it is a good cpu but mine runs hot... 40 degrees idle


ive heard some say that and it was putting me off buying it but it runs at 19 idle without oc and oc"d 33.you must have the voltage a shade high?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxextz;12587800*
> ive heard some say that and it was putting me off buying it but it runs at 19 idle without oc and oc"d 33.you must have the voltage a shade high?


maybe ill check it later i think it was 1.20 btw its stock not oc'd and the cooler i got on it kept my E8500 at 30 degrees idle so... i might just get a Corsair H70


----------



## XAslanX

Still got a e6600 in my HTPC http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=42026


----------



## cool3omar

Running a Q6600 @ 3.2GHz .. LGA775 ftw!







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689806


----------



## Wiremaster

Why hello. Validation in sig.


----------



## swrmxs

In my 2nd comp i have an E2200 although i have no idea what to use it for at the moment other than a HTPC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1689863


----------



## Relevant Wing

im in


----------



## Speedster159

Was too lazy to post mine Hehehe

Well here it is
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1691749

I still have other 775 CPU's i need to start up and validate


----------



## Cyrious

I got 2 LGA 775 rigs, one is my main (ill make validation tomorrow) and my other one which is a folding rig to be.


----------



## XX55XX

Still on LGA775! Albeit with a Xeon this time around.


----------



## Wiremaster

Bump.


----------



## Cyrious

folding rig validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1693756

desktop validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1693763


----------



## Speedster159

My name is still not on the list..


----------



## canna

EDIT, later post


----------



## Ro-sham-bo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1693999
Here's my validation. BTW my board is a Maximus Formula w/ Rampage Formula bios.


----------



## nowcontrol

I'm in......


----------



## Erick Silver

Oh!! Ad MEE!!!


----------



## maxextz

bump


----------



## Eggy88

Here you go:

My old chip: Q8400 @ 3650Mhz
New chip: Q9650 @ 4230Mhz


----------



## Sethy666

@Liighthead

Ive put my validation in, its on my first post on page one of this thread.

Just in case you missed it


----------



## firebirdjimbo

still running my q6600, i dont find anything else as fast or trustworthy. its been overclocked for the last 4 years and still dominates. but, that i5 2500k is sure tempting.


----------



## ProRules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zorg1983*


i'm also own 775 , E6600 . untill now all the games ran perfectly. Black Ops came and didnt ran well , question is : upgrade to quad core or I5 2500k .


ofc I5 2500K.(also OC it







)

And i have Q6600 3.6GHZ 1.406Vcore
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1697287


----------



## rpsgc

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1697332


----------



## Schnupper

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1688591
4.2GHz Stable
Here are my BIOS settings https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?hl=en&hl=en&key=0At9EdEqhpag6dDFsZUM4bmxKMG94SEgzSEtPeGxvSkE&single=true&gid=0&output=html


----------



## Liighthead

hey ppls been reallllly bussy the last few days or so... if i get a chance ill try update the thread with everyone in it, but i havnt had a chance todo anything >.<
between catching up on work and going to school ( TAFE ) havnt had a chance todo anything


----------



## canna

My good 'ol Q6600 is a beast chip.

3.2 GHZ @ 1.26 VCore , 63C Max in Burn Test

SS:


Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1702170


----------



## black06g85

oh yeah, here's my validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684600


----------



## Gawdz

I'll Join.
Pentium D 950 3.40ghz [Validation Pic Soon]


----------



## Shev7chenko

I'm in.

Secondary/Backup Rig:

Pentium E5400 @3.6ghz
EVGA 750i SLI
2gb Gskill DDR2 800
WD Blue 500gb
Galaxy GT240 512mb @ 645/1570/2038
Antec Neo Eco 400w
NZXT Gamma
Pentium 4 Copper Core Heatsink (Awesome Cooler)
Samsung DVD Burner


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Could you pleae update my link on the first page to read, *Q6600 @ 3.6v 1.408v *with this link embedded:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1704008

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Liighthead

hey guys been really bussy latley and only been able to use a stupid tablet and my nokia e63 to post ect..
aka 1 tab :/

dont think ill be able to update this thread for another few days ( until i can get back home ect ) 
unless i just add ur names without a valuation?


----------



## j.col

count me in
Q6600 sig rig
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1708855


----------



## NguyenAdam

I would like to update mine. :]


----------



## GIPrice

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695947


----------



## Wiremaster

Bump.


----------



## Smoblikat

How reseliant is the E5xxx series? I wanna push my E52 for a suicide run at 1.5v and try to get it up to 4.5ghz but i dont wanna break it as its my only one.


----------



## SalisburySteak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoblikat*


How reseliant is the E5xxx series? I wanna push my E52 for a suicide run at 1.5v and try to get it up to 4.5ghz but i dont wanna break it as its my only one.


then why do you want to do a suicide run? it has the word suicide in ti. Therefore, it must die.


----------



## TwistedDane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoblikat;12721802*
> How reseliant is the E5xxx series? I wanna push my E52 for a suicide run at 1.5v and try to get it up to 4.5ghz *but i dont wanna break it as its my only one*.


Well since you are behind me, you can have my spare E6850








I have a spare E6850 & X6800 atm









Were are you from ??








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIPrice;12716009*
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1695947


How the hell did get 4.4g @ 0.968v ???


----------



## TwistedDane

Btw. I like to submit a validation
4.5ghz


----------



## slakjak

slakjak - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1714337


----------



## ///M3

I'm in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1714683


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

E6600!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1714946


----------



## cr1

E8400

EP45-UD3P
Maximus II Formula


----------



## Halzen

Submitting my Q8400 @ 3.3Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1716215


----------



## Halostryker

When I seen this thread I just had to check it out

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1717053


----------



## OPENbracket

Im in!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1652136


----------



## bluedevil

Validation in sig.


----------



## HSG502

Woot go 775s =D


----------



## Sethy666

My Q9650 is in, replacing my Q9400









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1722256


----------



## Liighthead

sorry guys. i should have enough time to update everything









be in about 3 and half hours though


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

hey guys i just updated my bios, now i can get a new HIGHLY NEEDED cpu upgrade.....thinking of this one......... what do you think?


----------



## Liighthead

their ya go guys, updated, sorry i didnt link the ghz to the vaild. just posted the link arfter it

if i missed any one, or something like that just say and ill fix it

sorry for the wait


----------



## Jake_620

Q9550 C1!!

And I would like to join Validation


----------



## wahdahale

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733786


----------



## Liighthead

updated


----------



## nbmjhk6

count me in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733883


----------



## cdoublejj

socket 775 is awesome.


----------



## Jake_620

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12884163*
> updated


You spelled my name wrong


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jake_620;12885531*
> You spelled my name wrong


oh my bad >.< sorry fix it now.


----------



## Smoblikat

Guys im so sorry, but its time me and my baby E5200 part ways







there is a good chance im selling my computer to my friend and im moving to AM3, dont tell my E5200 yet ill break the news to it when the time is right, good bye 775 brothers (tentativly)


----------



## Liighthead

ohhhh...







im getting a second 775 board like 2morro









anyways bubyes to ur E5200 lol.


----------



## v8killaz

am i allowed to post stuff for sale on this thread


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v8killaz;12885939*
> am i allowed to post stuff for sale on this thread


nope.

sales go in FS section and you need 35 Rep to do so.


----------



## SalisburySteak

I think we need to make something out of this club. It feels as if something is missing.


----------



## cptjharkness

SCKT 775 Lives On!!!! 
Its going to be a long time before I upgrade as my 775 rig still plays all the newest games etc on thier max settings so whats the point in spending Â£1000 to upgrade and get a new mobo, CPU, RAM and so on just for maybe 10-20% max more FPS?

My Baby : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736256


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak;12898585*
> I think we need to make something out of this club. It feels as if something is missing.


liek?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;12900069*
> SCKT 775 Lives On!!!!
> Its going to be a long time before I upgrade as my 775 rig still plays all the newest games etc on thier max settings so whats the point in spending £1000 to upgrade and get a new mobo, CPU, RAM and so on just for maybe 10-20% max more FPS?
> 
> My Baby : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1736256


added


----------



## gerickjohn

I have a P4, but sadly dont have the means to boot it up, (Cant find a cheap LGA 775 HSF anywhere here).


----------



## turrican9

My secondary system: *[email protected] CPU-Z Validation*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1735275


----------



## Lee Stevens

Add me please


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalisburySteak;12898585*
> I think we need to make something out of this club. It feels as if something is missing.


Overclocking contest. Separate entries for each generation and core config EG 65nm duals, 65nm quads, 45nm duals, 45nm quads. And Netburst cores all in a class of their own, as a good 65nm netburst is gonna wipe the floor with everyone else in terms of overclocking capability.

3 clock speeds have to be submitted for each entry at certain voltage values, alongside the load temps: stock, max safe voltage, and over the top, alongside a validation. For example:

*Cyrious*: 3600mhz @ 1.28v 40c (validation); 4100mhz @ 1.45v 55c(validation); 4350mhz 1.5v 75c(validation)

No exotic cooling allowed. Must be on air. Max temp allowed is 85C. Ambient temps should be about 70 degrees F. If you want to remove your GPU to cut down on heat, you can.

how bout that?


----------



## Gamingnub

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1748704 E2140. I don't plan to ever move on 775, maybe I will, but not currently. Please add me on the list.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*


count me in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1733883


Can I be added now?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*


Can I be added now?


my bad must of missed u. added u

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


Overclocking contest. Separate entries for each generation and core config EG 65nm duals, 65nm quads, 45nm duals, 45nm quads. And Netburst cores all in a class of their own, as a good 65nm netburst is gonna wipe the floor with everyone else in terms of overclocking capability.

3 clock speeds have to be submitted for each entry at certain voltage values, alongside the load temps: stock, max safe voltage, and over the top, alongside a validation. For example:

*Cyrious*: 3600mhz @ 1.28v 40c (validation); 4100mhz @ 1.45v 55c(validation); 4350mhz 1.5v 75c(validation)

No exotic cooling allowed. Must be on air. Max temp allowed is 85C. Ambient temps should be about 70 degrees F. If you want to remove your GPU to cut down on heat, you can.

how bout that?


sounds fun. but tbh i would have very little time to organise and keep track of everything atm :/ illd defently like to join in though. 
but how would you chose the winnner? lol,everyone has differnt cpu clocks to start of with ect .

also updated OP with new ppls


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


my bad must of missed u. added u

sounds fun. but tbh i would have very little time to organise and keep track of everything atm :/ illd defently like to join in though. 
but how would you chose the winnner? lol,everyone has differnt cpu clocks to start of with ect .

also updated OP with new ppls 


there are 3 winners from each category, one for each voltage class. The victor for each class is decided simply by the highest validated overclock. It must be validated through the website, and has to remain stable through 3 runs of standard stress IBT 2.5. More runs, especially with higher voltages, are dangerous.

and someone needs to dig up the spec sheets for each core (prescott 2M, allendale, wolfdale, yorkfield, etc etc etc) so we know what voltages are stock, max safe, and over the top. I do know that wolfdale voltages are as follows
Stock: 1.28v
Max safe: 1.45v
Over the top:>1.45v
in the event we cant dig up the spec sheets, we can simply dig around the old threads and find what we want anyways.

In the over the top category, to prevent people from blowing their processors up, they cannot cross 100C. If they have to crank that much voltage to reach a certain speed (like how i did when going for 4200mhz, 1.502v + IBT damn near cooked it, core 1 read 99C before i went full NOPE.jpg and shut it down), then its not likely they can reach that speed ever on air cooling. On more exotic forms sure, but certainly not on air.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

count me in
I have a abit ix38 Quad Gt with a E5200
soon to get a q9550


----------



## Gawdz

I'll join, validation when my case arrives.


----------



## pangolinman

Q9550 @ 3.4 GHz


----------



## nelson

Q6600 3700MHz+


----------



## te0o

Add me please - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757088.


----------



## L36

Reporting in.


----------



## Crouch

Q8300 @3.3GHz (will be overclocked to 3.5GHz as soon as i go water cooling)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779095


----------



## Evil_Star

my entry


----------



## Speedster159

Bump.


----------



## Bradford1040

well I would like to join but my intel system is not up at the moment, I am doing a new lan rig and the q9550 is the 775 I am using. I have had it up before of coarse but mother board was crap, so replaced with a XfX790I ultra and using my (3) XfX GtX260's 216 core for the cards. I am slipping into a SilverStone TJ-10 Nvidia case that I am modding as I write, just waiting on interior paint to dry and then will take so pictures. II would like to be in the club here but won't have the Intel up in till next week.


----------



## Jaguarbamf

I'll have my 775 HTPC up this weekend! (waiting on slow shipping from eBay seller lol)
How far do you think I could take a Pentium D 820 on a Biostar G31-M7 TE? My guess is 3.4Ghz.


----------



## j.col

here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1802209


----------



## grss1982

Is *cough* Stock *cough* counted?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jaguarbamf*


I'll have my 775 HTPC up this weekend! (waiting on slow shipping from eBay seller lol)
How far do you think I could take a Pentium D 820 on a Biostar G31-M7 TE? My guess is 3.4Ghz.


you are about right 3.4, my d 920 only went to 3.8 then I gave up on that chip and went and got a q9550 but the d series was a good chip


----------



## Raptor$hadow

im in!


----------



## ErOR

Here is mine:


Though that's in my daily OC I was able to achieve 4Ghz with this chip on the same system


----------



## Rowey

Is this club still active? if so liighthead you'd better get ready for some nasty results from me


----------



## onaid

hi all new to the site and club, looks great. wonder if any one can shed some light on my e7500 oc. temps are very odd i am guessing stuck sensor, at idle core 1 sits solid at 43 and core 2 solid at 31, havent seen them go any lower. only when running prime95 for about 40-50mins do they start to rise and max reached is about 50-52 on both cores? or do the e7500 just run cool ?

rig is currently on bench
evga 750i ftw
thermaltake duorb
gtx460
hx650
8gig dominator

cheers in advance (ps have tried coretemp, speedfan, ect all the same..)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835813

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1835837


----------



## animal0307

Hey I'm already a member but I upgraded!! A Q9550 on a Rampage Formula x48. 775 For life (or for another few years atleast)


----------



## Starbomba

I'm all in








Here's my HTPC/Folding/BOINCing ridge.

Wish i could OC it more, but if i get to 340 MHz FSB, my mobo rejects it


----------



## Starbomba

EDIT: oops, doublepost fail


----------



## Tnlgg

I am still running 775 with my Q9550 @3.91GHz.


----------



## steo3

Can you join me In ?? Just got e84 and will be overlocking it soon! May get to 4.0 - 4.5 ghz if it is stable and temps are good!
Thank you,
Stephen


----------



## Liighthead

wow jeese  been posting from my phone for last 2 weeks cause i went away.. :/
gotta find some time to update the thread woopies

hopfully soon guys! sorry for that but yeah pretty bussy


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;12551129*
> C2D E6400 here!


I have a E6750 @ 3.1Ghz.


----------



## george9400

quad q9400 @2.67 and i am facind bottleneck because of this


----------



## StockDC2

I'm in! Just built a new Q6600 system (this time with a G0) to replace my old Q6600 system. Too bad my motherboard is a pos!


----------



## Shame486

Joining the club.
E8500


----------



## Princess Garnet

I hate having to post without validation, but I really can't be bothered right now.

I have two LGA 775 CPUs (one motherboard).

My current Core 2 Duo E8600 runs at 4.0GHz (10x 400MHz) 24/7 @1.248V. That's here it's spent the majority of it's life. I could definitely do higher/better but the gains are diminishing versus the extra voltage/heat, so I stay with an even 4.0GHz. I've done up to 4.8GHz. The RAM limits me beyond that (it's 800MHz rated and it tops out at ~480MHz DDR/960MHz, the E8400 I had prior hits the same exact FSB limit at 4.32GHz [9x 480MHz = 4.32GHz]).










That is the most voltage this CPU has seen, and it was very brief. It's spent the rest of it's life under 1.4V, most of it under 1.25V.

Oh, the temperatures are a bit high since AI Suite puts some load on the CPU (or did at the time) for whatever reason, so that was technically above idle. Normally it's a bit warmer than this at my daily settings.










The other is a Pentium 4 641. It does 4.25GHz or 4.5GHz easily 24/7 with good voltage/temperature. I got it to top out at 4.8GHz as well, cooling being it's limiting factor. I actually posted about it in two other threads a few weeks back trying to get 5GHz. This chip has seen at least ~1.9V for a few moments (on air).




























I might end up grabbing a validation for the Core 2 Duo, but I doubt I will for the Pentium 4.


----------



## Liighthead

D: sorry guys i really dont have anytime anymore :/

if any1 wants to take over OP of this thread.. happy todo so.. yeah i just have no time anymore sorry.. :/


----------



## Nfsdude0125

Recently aquired a Q6600, for free, on motherboard I may only have for another month, let's overclock.

I shall upload a CPU-Z tomorrow, as it resides at work updating etc... It was just rebuilt, had that desire to tare it apart.


----------



## Rowey

I could take over the OP if you wanted im on OCN every day so its no big deal. How would i take over the OP though?

I also have a new validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1847264

4.01GHZ


----------



## arjybarjy

E6700 @ 3.2Ghz and Q6600 @ 2.8Ghz ......man i wanna push these further but my motherboard is so crappy


----------



## asuperpower

Pentium D [email protected]!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1874765


----------



## banging34hzs

pentium d 810


----------



## sick70malibu

Core 2 Extreme QX6700

Asus P5q Pro Turbo



Also have a 3.6GHz P4 LGA775 as a backup


----------



## tasospaok123

Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 3.40Ghz
Asus P5K Premium Wifi-ap


----------



## THE JUDGE

sign me uphttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894976


----------



## ErOR

Me too









Main System
Server


----------



## Z13




----------



## chiggz

Q6700 +P5B Deluxe + 3gigs Ballistix W/ 8800GTS 512







[/URL]


----------



## THE JUDGE

whos gonna take over this group cause seems to have died?


----------



## Wiremaster

I changed chips.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1915291


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THE JUDGE*


whos gonna take over this group cause seems to have died?


I agree, I wish that more people were still running these but as most (as even myself) upgraded. I guess that there is only a handful still on OCN? I run a Q9550 in my Secondary PC or my LAN rig which seems no one lately wants to do LAN parties anymore! I wish the economy would swing back around and let people enjoy them self's again. I am trying to push my 775 right now to 4.1ghz running 3.9 atm with a H50 P/P fan set up with good temps but as I never used the board I am using wish that someone was still on to help.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Imma be on my 775 for a while. I has no moneh and my cpu is treating me well with frames on bc2. I might upgrade my gpu for bf3.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## SyveRson

I think this club died along with the popular interest in 775.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyveRson*


I think this club died along with the popular interest in 775.


Well it can't die, I still am using one lol!

I think that the 775 still works very well just with only the right board! I get allot out of mine on 790I


----------



## marduke83

Still running my 775 setup. and love it! And will still use it when I get my SB rig done.


----------



## von rottes

The build date on this computer is July 2006:thumb:
Only things that have changed is:
GPU + 2 extra HDD's


----------



## THE JUDGE

ok guys if someone wanna take over this club they must PM an admin and lighthead will ok it.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THE JUDGE;14517646*
> ok guys if someone wanna take over this club they must PM an admin and lighthead will ok it.


this ^

sorry got a new job a bit back and have had no time at all to do like anything >.<

i dont belive 775 is gonna go far.. i still have 4 rigs at my house all running 775 cpus..
they still have the power needed for office pcs ( low end )
and still have quite a bit of power for games ect


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;14517686*
> this ^
> 
> sorry got a new job a bit back and have had no time at all to do like anything >.<
> 
> i dont belive 775 is gonna go far.. i still have 4 rigs at my house all running 775 cpus..
> they still have the power needed for office pcs ( low end )
> and still have quite a bit of power for games ect


Dude I totally understand your problem! I wish I had enough time myself as it is I am editing two threads just to help with over flow of people on them! I think I mite be able to take on this one in about a week or two or maybe even after my kid goes back to school. If no one has step up by then I will ask, OK?

I see allot of people still using the LGA775, not so much the hard core guys but older farts like me and just some that are not made of cash, and considering the 775 games still very well even only a step or two behind in Bench marks which has nothing to do with real world as we know lol! I was kinda pissed that my Q9550 and (3) 260's beat my sig rig out in Metro2033 and Mafia2 by a far margin. Well kinda pissed and happy at the same time I should say lol. I just wish they would come out with a new full ATX board for them with better memory lanes seems to be the only draw back on the LGA775 boards over the new ones. I was running the same DDR3 mem in my sig rig with a W.E.I. score in that of 7.9 and on the 775 with same timings and clock only get 7.5. I will rock this 775 for as long as I can it is been through 3 boards (680I,P5NT-Deluxe,and the 790I) I was even running (not for more than a HTPC) a 478 in till last year lol and that was even able to still play a game or two. I look at games even coming out now and the specs say 7600gt or better so it should be some time before the LGA775 will die out (other than the price lol)


----------



## Erick Silver

I'l try to remember to get you guys a Validation update. Upgraded to a XFX nForce 780i Tri SLI Mobo and a Xeon X3350 quad.


----------



## Erick Silver

Its been a while. I will PM a Admin and see about taking it over! I am still rockin my Socket 775 and I know there are alot of us out there doing the same.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14566424*
> Its been a while. I will PM a Admin and see about taking it over! I am still rockin my Socket 775 and I know there are alot of us out there doing the same.


I will do it with you as I said if you want I am up allot and home all the time so just let me know


----------



## Erick Silver

any help would be appreciated. wonder if they can have 2 people in charge of a thread?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14566527*
> any help would be appreciated. wonder if they can have 2 people in charge of a thread?


yes dude I am editing like three other threads and there are 5 or 6 people running one of them (just allot of people)


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14566568*
> sweet! We defintaley need to breathe some life back into this place. I pm'd Enterprise. Will see what happens


I agree tell him or have him read that my google docs email is [email protected]


----------



## Erick Silver

Still no word from Enterprise on the take over of the thread by myself and Bradford. Hope to hear something soon.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14574584*
> Still no word from Enterprise on the take over of the thread by myself and Bradford. Hope to hear something soon.


well I am still watching to see what happens


----------



## SalisburySteak

Come back to life! This thread has potential


----------



## Bradford1040

I want to learn more, please more people post your results. I know this chip can pull 4.3 out of her 24/7 but I don't understand some of the things (or voltage tops) to stop at or just keep going, I gave up on this chip because of three bad boards in a row but got a used board and it is working great now just need people to be interested again in the 775 for help


----------



## Erick Silver

I'm interested. I have this Xeon quad that I have questions about. Can't get it stable over 3.0ghz. Not happy.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well hell. Liighthead was on. Enterprise told me to PM him and have him PM Enterprise for confirmation for us Bradford. So I did. Now Liighthead is not on...... hope the message got through


----------



## Erick Silver

Greetings!! This thread will now hopefully recieve new life. Liighthead did a great job getting it going. BIG thanks to Liighthead.

Now we need to breathe new life into this thread.

The OP will be undergoing some changes. I will be working on getting a Google Docs sheet up with separation for all the different S775 Cores that were/are available. Be on the lookout for that.

If anyone has any ideas on how to help feel free to PM me. Thanks Guys!!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Greetings!! This thread will now hopefully recieve new life. Liighthead did a great job getting it going. Thanks to Liighthead. Now we need to breathe new life into this thread.

The OP will be undergoing some changes. I will be working on getting a Google Docs sheet up with separation for all the different S775 Cores that were/are available. Be on the lookout for that.

If anyone has any ideas on how to help feel free to PM me. Thanks Guys!!


as I said I am here if you want or need help, I am already used to Google docs


----------



## animal0307

Sweet! I just got some donor 775 chips and a "new" board to burn them up with.

Also upgraded my main rig. Asus Rampage Formula x48 and a Q9550.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey Good to see some here still!

I need some jpgs of the various Intel Socket 775 Processors. I am at work right now and am limited into what access I have. I someone could get some of those pics of just the processor with its Type on it that would be awesome. I am stuck here for the next few hours still.

Something like the pic? I had that one on my flash drive for some reason.


----------



## Disturbed117

here is a 775 p4


----------



## tommy209

Can i join?i got a Q9400









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1749010


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommy209;14596518*
> Can i join?i got a Q9400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1749010


Sure. But you may have to request to join again later this week. I have taken your name down for now. I have just today assumed ownership of the thread and am trying to organize it a bit. Bear with me.


----------



## tommy209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14596554*
> Sure. But you may have to request to join again later this week. I have taken your name down for now. I have just today assumed ownership of the thread and am trying to organize it a bit. Bear with me.


Ok thats fine.


----------



## Erick Silver

Thank you for your patience and understanding


----------



## Disturbed117

do you want images like this








or like this


----------



## Bradford1040

ok well the first help under new management lol

I need advise on my 790I board still please anyone with oc'ing experience with the xfx 790I respond!!!!! I need to know how far I can push the pci-e lane (3) as it is pice 16x1 and the others are 16x2 but 3 way sli as you know would scale wrong like that so I am running outer two lanes 1 and 2 in sli with lane 3 physx but as of now oc'ed to 3000mhz where pcie 16x2 is 5000,

now I can push the lane oc'ed to 5000 but don't know if the lane can take it or if it will even post or what would need to be raised so as not to bottle neck or have any other problems

I am loving my old board ever since I got it used off this site and decided to use my old stuff as a secondary rig which is preforming allot better than I thought it would Maffia2 maxed out (on 720P screen) is getting 42avg fps in benchmark which is better than my sig rig by a few but that is at 1080P so I think they would be about the same or this old guy mite even be behind a little but still not bad for 2008 tech!!!!

so back to my pci-e lane PLEASE anyone with xfx 790I 3 way knowledge get back to me ASAP


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;14596659*
> do you want images like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like this


The second one. And maybe about 120x120 pixels. Is it doable?


----------



## Erick Silver

Bradford. Check your hotmail email. I added you as an editor to the Google doc. If you have a gmail or overclocked.net email let me know so I can add it to the share on the doc. I am having an issue getting it into the OP properly. I am off to bed but will check when I wake to see if you responded.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I just got my ix48-gt3-Tigerforce
and man does it have a NB heatsink
anyone know were I can find the latest beta bios for it


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14598941*
> Bradford. Check your hotmail email. I added you as an editor to the Google doc. If you have a gmail or overclocked.net email let me know so I can add it to the share on the doc. I am having an issue getting it into the OP properly. I am off to bed but will check when I wake to see if you responded.


yeah I got it, I was going to add myself but want to talk over with you before so we don't double edit or anything, as I said I have been doing google docs so it was already in my edit list when I signed in, I edit this thread now also The GTX460 owner club and the SaberTooth 990fx club. I have a few ideas that mite be useful in setting up the list but if you like the way it is laid out already will just stick with it. One thing that is inportant is the OP and it should be a picture of the system with OCN name writen on a piece of paper or post it, and a CPU-Z val with OCN name as well. I have seen lately where other forums members have come on OCN and copied pictures and pasted them off as there own over seas or just on another smaller Forum, I know it sounds like no big deal but imagine your hard work winning a contest and you are not getting the prizes! just sucks to find out that you could have received new case or MOBO or even a whole system or laptop. Just a suggestion though so take it and let me know


----------



## kingkoopa95

i have a pentium dual core add me to this club


----------



## wongwarren

E5200
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955010


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


yeah I got it, I was going to add myself but want to talk over with you before so we don't double edit or anything, as I said I have been doing google docs so it was already in my edit list when I signed in, I edit this thread now also The GTX460 owner club and the SaberTooth 990fx club. I have a few ideas that mite be useful in setting up the list but if you like the way it is laid out already will just stick with it. One thing that is inportant is the OP and it should be a picture of the system with OCN name writen on a piece of paper or post it, and a CPU-Z val with OCN name as well. I have seen lately where other forums members have come on OCN and copied pictures and pasted them off as there own over seas or just on another smaller Forum, I know it sounds like no big deal but imagine your hard work winning a contest and you are not getting the prizes! just sucks to find out that you could have received new case or MOBO or even a whole system or laptop. Just a suggestion though so take it and let me know


I see your point on the on Pic and Validation with OCN name. Should we just clear the list and start fresh then, I wonder? After all some, if not alot, of the members on the list have probably moved on to bigger chips by now. I was thinking about this last night as I was working the doc.


----------



## Liighthead

good to see this thread comming back to life haha


----------



## Erick Silver

Thanks Liighthead. We don't wanna see your hard work go down the tubes. Trying to decide right now whether to keep the current Members list or start fresh....


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;14597609*
> ok well the first help under new management lol
> 
> I need advise on my 790I board still please anyone with oc'ing experience with the xfx 790I respond!!!!! I need to know how far I can push the pci-e lane (3) as it is pice 16x1 and the others are 16x2 but 3 way sli as you know would scale wrong like that so I am running outer two lanes 1 and 2 in sli with lane 3 physx but as of now oc'ed to 3000mhz where pcie 16x2 is 5000,
> 
> now I can push the lane oc'ed to 5000 but don't know if the lane can take it or if it will even post or what would need to be raised so as not to bottle neck or have any other problems
> 
> I am loving my old board ever since I got it used off this site and decided to use my old stuff as a secondary rig which is preforming allot better than I thought it would Maffia2 maxed out (on 720P screen) is getting 42avg fps in benchmark which is better than my sig rig by a few but that is at 1080P so I think they would be about the same or this old guy mite even be behind a little but still not bad for 2008 tech!!!!
> 
> so back to my pci-e lane PLEASE anyone with xfx 790I 3 way knowledge get back to me ASAP


Cmon guys. someone out there has gotta be able to help him out.


----------



## Disturbed117

this is all i can find Erick.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117;14603898*
> this is all i can find Erick.


Awesome. Thanks Disturbed.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14600559*
> I see your point on the on Pic and Validation with OCN name. Should we just clear the list and start fresh then, I wonder? After all some, if not alot, of the members on the list have probably moved on to bigger chips by now. I was thinking about this last night as I was working the doc.


Well sorry about not getting back I am just running in and out right now as well (my kids b-day today) but will be on later tonight! I guess as far as the owner list we can't start over but we can request that if you are already a member that you update your membership to the new OP and all new members should follow the new rules from this point, can't completely redo the group that is not a take over that is a new group all together lol. but if you want I will PM you my number or vise versa and we can talk about it mite be easier, but for now I have to go sorry but be back on later as I said. I will go along with what ever you decide as it is your group now, I don't mind helping out but there can be only one leader, and your it! I hope you are having a good day and talk soon dude later


----------



## Erick Silver

I decided to take out those that had no validation as of yet and broken validation links. Check out the OP and tell me what you think.


----------



## Erick Silver

To those of you that have not yet heard, Syrillian passed on Saturday.

http://www.overclock.net/14609481-post571.html

Please, give him a moment of silence when you have the chance. Thank You.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


To those of you that have not yet heard, Syrillian passed on Saturday.

http://www.overclock.net/14609481-post571.html

Please, give him a moment of silence when you have the chance. Thank You.


DUDE!!! I really hoped he was going to pull through. I am at a loss of words


----------



## Bradford1040

BTW the OP looks great and I still am not a member on the list and as my values are pretty good and morals are as well,lol I can't add myself!!! I guess I never put the cpu-z up on here,Whoops. I think I was waiting to see if we would get a main guy back and updating regularly



Plus all that is in that rig is in my sig under Sli'N'Lan


----------



## THE JUDGE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THE JUDGE*


sign me uphttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894976


im not on the list?







sighn me up


----------



## Crouch

What the hell ?!







I posted along time ago to & still im not in the list


----------



## Liighthead

if u posted a while ago try reposting if your not their. 
OP has been changed

add me in








E6320 @ 3ghz 
E7400 @4.2ghz
Q6600 @ 3ghz


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crouch*


What the hell ?!







I posted along time ago to & still im not in the list










crouch or grouch lol, dude I think if you read some of the posts the OP and Club is going through a change, NO ONE had posted in 3 or 4 months and the OP'er was not able (from lack of time) to continue updating so it has changed hands to "Erick Silver" which in the goodness of his heart is trying his best to continue a thread that had all but died out, remember we are all just like each other no one on here is working for OCN. We are all just people that enjoy computers and helping and learning from one another so cut the guy a little slack and just re-post your validation, should not be so hard?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crouch*


Q8300 @3.3GHz (will be overclocked to 3.5GHz as soon as i go water cooling)









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1779095


wow that was hard? I found your old post and will ether let Eric add you or do it myself in a bit, I am having some weird issue with Google Docs & Fire Fox but if I can figure it out will fix you submission, but my original post still stands, read a little and try and help out don't just get







we all are just trying to help one another dude. BTW, I went through every post here and your past one hundred posts as well to get this, so that was just one person that needed to be updated trust me it takes time when taking over a club!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


if u posted a while ago try reposting if your not their. 
OP has been changed

add me in








E6320 @ 3ghz 
E7400 @4.2ghz
Q6600 @ 3ghz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crouch*


What the hell ?!







I posted along time ago to & still im not in the list











Sorry LightHead, lol I guess Eric forgot to put you back in lol

And Crouch you are in as well!

sorry all for the triple post but just wanted you to get the email update.


----------



## nekromantik

my q6600 sucks ha ha
needs 1.4v for 3.4ghz









getting 2500k soon though.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nekromantik*


my q6600 sucks ha ha
needs 1.4v for 3.4ghz









getting 2500k soon though.


I still don't see why it matters on what volts you put in to get to where you want? I am @ 1.45v on a Q9550 to get to 4.0Ghz but seen where some only need 1.38 but as long as my temps stay with in range who cares right?


----------



## nekromantik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;14613635*
> I still don't see why it matters on what volts you put in to get to where you want? I am @ 1.45v on a Q9550 to get to 4.0Ghz but seen where some only need 1.38 but as long as my temps stay with in range who cares right?


well higher volts can shorten the life of the chip so I like to keep it below 1.4 for the 6600.

but even at 3.6ghz q6600 it wont compare to a 2500k


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekromantik;14613979*
> well higher volts can shorten the life of the chip so I like to keep it below 1.4 for the 6600.
> 
> but even at 3.6ghz q6600 it wont compare to a 2500k


well in allot of ways yes it will, but if you are benching it on that well then yes the 2500k is much better


----------



## Erick Silver

I had Liighthead in there.....pretty sure.... yep 4th from the top.

And please read the OP guys and gals. If you were on the list, and are not now, there is an explanation there. If you were not put on the list even though you posted it probably due to the fact that the thread was very quiet for a while and I had not gone though the 25+ pages to make sure everyone who posted was on the list. It was 2 days worth of work to get everyone on the list copied and pasted over to the Google Doc, validation links checked, etc. Gimmee a break huh? If there was no validation link then you were removed from the list. Please feel free to repost with your validation link so you can be added to the list.

Bradford. PM me when you add people to the list and I will do the same. Almost double posted people lol.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14615502*
> I had Liighthead in there.....pretty sure.... yep 4th from the top.
> 
> And please read the OP guys and gals. If you were on the list, and are not now, there is an explanation there. If you were not put on the list even though you posted it probably due to the fact that the thread was very quiet for a while and I had not gone though the 25+ pages to make sure everyone who posted was on the list. It was 2 days worth of work to get everyone on the list copied and pasted over to the Google Doc, validation links checked, etc. Gimmee a break huh? If there was no validation link then you were removed from the list. Please feel free to repost with your validation link so you can be added to the list.
> 
> Bradford. PM me when you add people to the list and I will do the same. Almost double posted people lol.


Whoops lol yeah forgot I was going to sorry got tied up helping a sabertooth problem and forgot


----------



## Erick Silver

No worries! Moved Liightheads stuff up to the first listing of him Thanks for helpin me out on it.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14615664*
> No worries! Moved Liightheads stuff up to the first listing of him Thanks for helpin me out on it.


seen I could of swore i didn't see that before lol must be blind lol, and no prob on helping out I told you I don't mind at all. I was trying to show others the thread has been reborn also hope to see some new faces in here soon


----------



## Erick Silver

Same! Its already had more activity in 2 days than in 3 months lol. But some new faces would be nice.

Also! Guys and Gals! Do not forget to add our Sig tag to your Signature! Lets show the rest of OCN that the LGA775 is still a force to be reckoned with!


----------



## jackieboy8

Yep add me too
MSI-MS7502
Intel Core2Duo E7400
nVidia GT140
5GB DDR3
Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and Mac OS X Lion 10.7.1
Sound: ALC888/1200
1TB


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey Jackie! Need a CPUZ Validation please.


----------



## oshimaida

Hi, add me too--i luv 775 !!


----------



## CravinR1

Here is my old E6400 config, but should meet reqs for membership (still use this chip, in fact posting from it now)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=333470


----------



## Amo

Hey let me jump in on the fun!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1957096
Btw, how do you get it to validate without stepping down? I just ran a game in the background but that seems so infantile.

This is my stock 9400, waiting on a mobo from Brad so I can actually join you OCers and rip into my rig!


----------



## Bradford1040

If Eric does not get back on in bit, I will add you guys still working out the editing order so we don't double up or step on each others toes, But I see you guys so just give him some time and if he is not back on by 6 or 7 pm eastern I will add you before I go out ( got a Date YEAH!!!)


----------



## Erick Silver

Welcome guys. List updated.


----------



## CravinR1

update

E6400 is at 3.2 ghz 24/7 (the 2.4 is due to Speedstepping)

My Q6600 is 3.2 also (9*356)


----------



## Erick Silver

Thats Gigabyte board should allow you to turn off Speedstep.


----------



## SalisburySteak

I never validated before. (I had CPU throttling on)


----------



## Bradford1040

for all those that missed my first request, anyone with XfX 790I oc'ing experience I would love to pick your brain. I mainly want to know about the pci-e lanes and the spp > mcp and mcp < spp and all that can be pushed on this board. Please help on this if you have any info for this board or the 790 chip set so I can get 100% out of her.


----------



## Erick Silver

List Updated!

OK Guys and gals. Bradford is looking for help with his 790i board. If you know what it is he needs or can find a link please do so. Lets kick it into high gear.


----------



## INeedANewPC

Add me to the list. This is my old PC lol.

Intel Pentium D 820 @ 2.8 GHz

Validation:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963262


----------



## jetpak12

Requesting to join!

Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 4.4GHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1924219

I'm not going to upgrade until I bury this CPU into the ground!









And sorry, I don't know anything about nForce chipsets.


----------



## Erick Silver

OK. I guess I should have made it better understood. So I will go back and change the OP here in a few mintues.

*Validation MUST be with your OCN Name.* Thats what we see here. There's no way for me to actually confirm that you are a "Steven" or what ever your real name is.

INeedanewPC if you would be so kind as to re validate using your OCN Name that would be great. Thankis


----------



## Z13

I have a P4, but it isn't in a system. I've included a photo.


----------



## StockDC2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964589

Count me in! Very minor O/C on the beast so far.


----------



## INeedANewPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


OK. I guess I should have made it better understood. So I will go back and change the OP here in a few mintues.

*Validation MUST be with your OCN Name.* Thats what we see here. There's no way for me to actually confirm that you are a "Steven" or what ever your real name is.

INeedanewPC if you would be so kind as to re validate using your OCN Name that would be great. Thankis


Ya no problem. Could have sworn I did but oh well. Here you go:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1966228


----------



## chiggz

Doh!


----------



## Bradford1040

for all those that maybe wanted to help but did not have the info a friend of mine in another thread found out some info on the (XFX 790I ultra sli) and all the 790I reference boards ****(NOT THE STRIKER OR FTW EVGA)****

They do have a newer modded Bios for the XFX past the P09 it is the P10 from EVGA but modded. I am expecting (hopping) (praying) lol that this will give LLC to the 790I not that I don't like putting volts up .1 higher than they show up lol talk about Volt Drop wow. Very few boards I have owned ever had this bad of a volt drop (not v droop) DROP lol but she runs great just hate seeing it almost a volt higher kinda scares me lol

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/24629-EVGA-XFX-Zotac-780i-790i-BIOS-ARCHIVE-%28DELL-SLIC-v2.1-amp-SLP-Activation%29/page2?p=479023&viewfull=1#post479023


----------



## chiggz

Doh, quick edit, realized that was my old link, heres the new one @3.2 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1968848 Cheers










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1968848


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiggz;14709819*
> Doh, quick edit, realized that was my old link, heres the new one @3.2 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1968848 Cheers


Hey bud just a quick FYI he wont take validations with out your OCN name in it you have you computer or room name there,"""LIFE-F31E890132""" just a heads up


----------



## chiggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;14709844*
> Hey bud just a quick FYI he wont take validations with out your OCN name in it you have you computer or room name there,"""LIFE-F31E890132""" just a heads up


DOH!!! Haha thanks for that, never noticed it never went to it..guess it defaults back to comps name?? Strange, fix that right up, thanks an cheers!


----------



## Erick Silver

Hang in there cuz I will be updating the list when I get home I'm stuck at work unable to access via droid

Sent from Ericks Baby Dragon


----------



## torode

Hello I am new to this forum and computers. How do i overclock my cpu successfully. I ran BurnIn test and Performance test V6.1. I passed the tests but i would like more speed from my cpu. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## tasospaok123

Hi, here's mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1903182


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torode;14717775*
> Hello I am new to this forum and computers. How do i overclock my cpu successfully. I ran BurnIn test and Performance test V6.1. I passed the tests but i would like more speed from my cpu. HELP PLEASE!


I would recommend starting here. Once you've started playing around with overclocking, be sure to start a new thread showing off your results or asking any questions you might have.

And once you're done, don't forget to get a CPU-Z validation and come back and join the club!


----------



## chiggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torode;14717775*
> Hello I am new to this forum and computers. How do i overclock my cpu successfully. I ran BurnIn test and Performance test V6.1. I passed the tests but i would like more speed from my cpu. HELP PLEASE!


Is your board capable of any OC'ing via bios? Seems as though you're on a generic intel board, which probably wont give you many options for upping voltages an clocks. What make/model of board are you using? Try and keep your ram on a 1/1 ratio to start with, and try moving your FSB up in small increments, usually just a couple points to start with, try that an see if its stable, then keep moving up until you get to the sweet spot. Cheers, let us know how your making out, or even start a new thread under Intel CPU's an we can get you going abit better.


----------



## chiggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torode;14717775*
> Hello I am new to this forum and computers. How do i overclock my cpu successfully. I ran BurnIn test and Performance test V6.1. I passed the tests but i would like more speed from my cpu. HELP PLEASE!


Also meant to ask, are you using anything to keep an eye on your temps? If so, what are they? Also if using realtemp or coretemp, try going into the options and setting it to display Distance to TJ MAX as idle temps dont matter AS MUCH as Load. What vid are they displaying for your Proc as well? We'll need a fair bit more info from you, can start by filling out all of your system specs, Cheers


----------



## torode

Hey i got me burnit and performance tester. I got me core temp but the highest temp i got so far is 52 degrees during all my tests. Uhm must i worry or is that fine? i bought me NFS shift 2 and ran that on max graphics it play perfect my core temp stayed on 45 degrees.


----------



## torode

The vid is 1.2125v. I done that tjmax and got 66 on two cores and 67 on the other two.


----------



## torode

After the performance test with the tjmax i got 49,54,51 and 50 degrees on my cores. I saved the results.


----------



## chiggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torode;14724266*
> After the performance test with the tjmax i got 49,54,51 and 50 degrees on my cores. I saved the results.


Well for load temps for a 45nm quad, it seems to be right around what they should be, just try and keep your vcore below 1.45( I believe is max) , vTT below around 1.35/1.4V, vPLL at below about 1.6/1.7V(MAX) and should be good. Try and not let the temps go above 60c and I think your tj max is around 90c, could be wrong on that.
Either way, when using Real Temp or Core Temp, your better off going into the settings and setting Distant To TJ Max as it gives a more thorough, accurate reading for your Load temps, which are what really matter the most as Idle temps can and usually are off by 5-10 degrees thus being skewed, load is what matters. Anyways hope that helps some, maybe someone with a 45nm and the same board can chime in with more wisdom then me, Im running a 65nm Q6700 but Ocing them are virutally the same compared to the newer I5/7 systems. Cheers


----------



## torode

Thank you for the advice but my new board, cpu and ram is coming next week. I gonna donate these to my mom rather and oc my new stuff instead.


----------



## wumpus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954761


----------



## chiggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torode;14732956*
> Thank you for the advice but my new board, cpu and ram is coming next week. I gonna donate these to my mom rather and oc my new stuff instead.


Hey cool beans!! Least your not gonna let it go to waste lol, still a very viable system for anyone though. What did you end up going with Mobo/Cpu wise? Imagine I7? If so will be happy ocing with it as there pretty basic to get done, almost too easy some say. Anyways, glad to help, Cheers mate!

Eric, anyluck getting the rest of us back in the group?


----------



## torode

I was told this is very good at the moment. Just hope its worth the money. ASUS LGA 1155 SATA 6Gbps USB 3.0 Supported Intel Z68 ATX DDR3 2400 Motherboards P8Z68-V PRO
This item: Intel Core i7-2600K Processor 3.4GHz 8 MB Cache Socket LGA1155


----------



## loquito2

I want to join into the club my validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969141
*Hard drive*
WD caviar 500GB
Seagate 300 GB
*Memory fan*
Corsair CMXAF2
*Memory*
G. Skill 1066 (4x2GB)
*Power Supply*
Corsair TX 750
*CPU cooling*
Zalman CNPS9500
*Graphics Card*
HIS HD 5870


----------



## SickStew

N!ce club 775 lives on!!!!

my validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1973700


----------



## Erick Silver

ok guys I have updated all the way up to loquito. loquito and Sick and anyone else. I need validations with your OCN names. thanks

nice OC wumpus!!!


----------



## Shev7chenko

I'm in


NZXT Gamma
E5400
EVGA 750 SLI
2gb Gskill DDR2 800
Galaxy GT240 512mb
Antec Neo Eco 400c
WD Caviar Blue 500gb
Samsung DVD-RW


----------



## INeedANewPC

Lolz I see I am the only person on the list with a Pentium D 820


----------



## Erick Silver

Need some help guys. Can't get my overclock from 2.66 to 3.0 stable. Its not that big of a jump and I can't figure out why my rig keeps freezing. Anyone offer me any suggestions?


----------



## demon434

I want to join!

My validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1977234


----------



## Amo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INeedANewPC;14756812*
> Lolz I see I am the only person on the list with a Pentium D 820


My parents own two that I will probably steal once they're done!


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I want in
I'll validate later today


----------



## Z13

Forgot to prove that was my processor last time (







) so here's some updated pics.


----------



## fistandantilist

Here is my validation. I want in.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1976748


----------



## dumb321

Here's my validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1976792


----------



## shamelessone

sign me up!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1977037


----------



## Erick Silver

Right list updated!

Guys. Please make sure that you are posting Validation *WITH YOUR OCN NAME*.

If your name is on the list but no processor or validation link thats because *you did not post with your OCN Name.*

really guys. its Its stated in bold red print in the OP. Please take the time to read it.


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

e2200 right here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1977858


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14771611*
> Right list updated!
> 
> Guys. Please make sure that you are posting Validation *WITH YOUR OCN NAME*.
> 
> If your name is on the list but no processor or validation link thats because *you did not post with your OCN Name.*
> 
> really guys. its Its stated in bold red print in the OP. Please take the time to read it.


MY god you are having to repeat that so MUCH!!! Why is this such a hard thing???? I mean unless you are doing suicide runs the post should be easy to redo with your name guys!! This thread does not say you need to post your highest Overclock validation!! Just post your 24/7 clock with be fine no one here is saying oh wow look I am higher than him, This is a owners thread


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I've got a few to add...

C2D E6600 + Asus P5QE - 5011.49MHz

C2Q Q6600 + Asus P5QE - 4777.29MHz

C2D E6400 + Asus P5QE - 4314.74MHz

C2D E6300 + Asus P5QE - 3935.36MHz


----------



## Bradford1040

For all those playing around with a 7 series nvidia board here is a great link on overclocking with help by way of the gtlvref which I had never understood till after reading this about four times! I will be trying the formulas that this guy has given, and hope to lower my VTT volts down really hope I am getting someone some help on this because when ever I asked for help on my 790I board I received none. so please let me know if this helps you at all guys

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=325&mpage=1


----------



## Erick Silver

Sorry you did not get the help needed here Bradford. I would have been happy to help if I was familiar with those boards. As it is now I am not even really familiar with the board i have. I am learning as I go right now. I hope the info you found help you out with the problem you were having.


----------



## dmasteR

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979936

Put me in :]


----------



## tedman

I will have to join as well, but will wait until I get home to get the validation









E6850 @ 3.6Ghz


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;14793131*
> Sorry you did not get the help needed here Bradford. I would have been happy to help if I was familiar with those boards. As it is now I am not even really familiar with the board i have. I am learning as I go right now. I hope the info you found help you out with the problem you were having.


Dude, there is no reason, none you needed to say you were sorry! I posted in more than one thread about my problem/inexperience with my board as well and no one answered anywhere on OCN. I think that was about the first time ever that I was forced to go and look elsewhere for the info I needed.

I like dealing with OCN people, as I suck in looking things up I guess lol! I guess I don't type the right thing into the search bar or something? I always come up with some generic yahoo answer lol from a noob, about 5 years ago lol!! So I tried and looked through every page on on every LGA775 type thread and found a couple of links, keep clicking and looking and found allot of info on the EVGA forums, even found (with help from ALANCSALT a OCN member) a modded bios for the XfX 790I ultra sli and other 790i boards as well! which really seems to help with OC'ing the board and chip! I always respect others on OCN, was just disappointed that no one answered to any of my posts about the 790I, but you were very supportive and helpful dude so Thank you and rep+ for caring


----------



## animal0307

Well I sold q9550/Rampage X48 and grabbed a "cheap" board from OCn and broke out my E7200 until I can save up form SB.

I must say I love this board compared the Abit I was using to cook my e7200. @ 3.8ghs not stable but aiming for 4ghz just for fun.

E7200 @ 3.ghz


----------



## animal0307

Ahhh YEAA!!! 4ghz and I didn't kill the board this time. Booted. Haven't tested stability. Running 1.575 Vcore with a Corsair H50 P/P and loaded ~75C in ITB.

edit:
Oh yea. validation:
E7200 @ 4ghz

Edit2:
Finally hit stable vcore at 1.675 in bios.


----------



## Mastakok

Hey, just joined OCN and thought I'd join the 775 club as well. Hi everyone.


----------



## StockDC2

Bah, my E8400 is sitting at 3.4Ghz. Tried 1.225V at 3.6 but it's a no go. Will be going for 4.0Ghz after voltage tweaks.


----------



## Mastakok

Does anyone know exactly why I can not go pass 2.58 Ghz OC with the system below? The highest frequency I can boot up with is 343 with a multiplier of 7.5.

I have read on a google serach that is because my mb FSB is 1333, which is my max? 1333/4 cores = 333.25 Mhz. Is this true?

If it is, then if I get a mb with a FSB os 1600, that would mean I can theoretically get my frequency to 400, meaning I could get 400 x 7.5 = 3.0Ghz?

Or am I just off and just have to manipulate my voltages or something else?

Not sure how noobish this questions sounds, any help if welcome because just increasing a mere 72.5 Mhz is pretty pathetic.


----------



## tedman

I need to re-join myself with my newly acquired E8500









Keeping the 775 dream alive









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988734


----------



## cdoublejj

if i could i'd roll out a new CPU for 775 but, i'm not rich nor do i run intel or any large company.


----------



## Mastakok

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988736


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Joooiiiinnnnnn...........

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1986617


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastakok;14856903*
> Does anyone know exactly why I can not go pass 2.58 Ghz OC with the system below? The highest frequency I can boot up with is 343 with a multiplier of 7.5.
> 
> I have read on a google serach that is because my mb FSB is 1333, which is my max? 1333/4 cores = 333.25 Mhz. Is this true?
> 
> If it is, then if I get a mb with a FSB os 1600, that would mean I can theoretically get my frequency to 400, meaning I could get 400 x 7.5 = 3.0Ghz?
> 
> Or am I just off and just have to manipulate my voltages or something else?
> 
> Not sure how noobish this questions sounds, any help if welcome because just increasing a mere 80Mhz is pretty pathetic.


Set your FSB to 400Mhz for starters. See if it boots. If it does, then run some stress testing.

If it freezes, reboots or fails the stress test, then up the CPU voltage a couple notches.

Rinse and repeat until its stable.


----------



## Mastakok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman;14857015*
> Set your FSB to 400Mhz for starters. See if it boots. If it does, then run some stress testing.
> 
> If it freezes, reboots or fails the stress test, then up the CPU voltage a couple notches.
> 
> Rinse and repeat until its stable.


Thats the thing, it wont boot unless I drop it down to 343Mhz.


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988703

managed to push it a little bit faster. i just need a better board and some water cooling and 4.5ghz here i come


----------



## ocman

Hi Erick Silver, can you add me in the list as I would like to join this club!









I only found out the club just now...









My validation is in my signature... try click for awesome!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastakok;14857163*
> Thats the thing, it wont boot unless I drop it down to 343Mhz.


A FSB hole?

Set it to 405 or 415 and see what happens.


----------



## Mastakok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666;14918542*
> A FSB hole?
> 
> Set it to 405 or 415 and see what happens.


I figured out that its my mobo, its one of the budget boards and has limitations on OCing. Sucks for me. I am going to be upgrading to a new socket soon, looking forward to that.

With that in mind, if anyone is selling a used P45 mobo, PM me. thanks!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mastakok;14918573*
> I figured out that its my mobo, its one of the budget boards and has limitations on OCing. Sucks for me. I am going to be upgrading to a new socket soon, looking forward to that.
> 
> With that in mind, if anyone is selling a used P45 mobo, PM me. thanks!


Have a look in the FS section, with everyone upgrading, theres bound to be a bargin somewhere


----------



## CrazyDiamond

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1996739



Also have a Core2 Duo E6420 @2.13GHz

and a few other p4s laying around in the basement... not sure specs on them. Must have about 4 though lol


----------



## alancsalt

E8400 @ 4846.06 MHz - EP45-UD3P Rev 1.1

E8400 @ 4714.53 MHz - EP45-UD3P Rev 1.6

E8400 @ 4658.12 MHz - EP45-UD3LR Rev 1.0

E8500 @ 4502.98 MHz - X48-DQ6


----------



## Erick Silver

I cannot stress enough. You must post your validation with your OCN Name. If you name is not on the list then this is probably why. If I missed someone that did post with their OCN Name link me the original validation post and I will fix my mistake. This is not rocket science guys. I don't want to see "James-PC" in the validation. I want to see OCN Names. And suicide runs are fine but I would prefer to see stable 24/7 clocks.


----------



## KingT

Update my score please..









Validation link *HERE*

CHEERS..


----------



## Erick Silver

List updated.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;14918503*
> Hi Erick Silver, can you add me in the list as I would like to join this club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only found out the club just now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My validation is in my signature... try click for awesome!


Did you follow me from the P5Q club ocman?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;14923385*
> Update my score please..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation link *HERE*
> 
> CHEERS..


Nice OC! Maybe I'll find one of those Q9550's to replace my E8500 for my next upgrade.


----------



## jwalker150

Here's mine for now. Upgrade is coming soon.


----------



## bullet_101

Being fairly new still i suppose its time to join a few of the clubs so heres my CPU-z validation

Here


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bullet_101;14928374*
> Being fairly new still i suppose its time to join a few of the clubs so heres my CPU-z validation
> 
> Here


You going to have to re-sub. Your validation is under "Stephen-PC", not "bullet_101"









See above post from Eric Silver.

Nice OC though and welcome


----------



## bullet_101

Sorry about that i thought i fixed it, new one here


----------



## Erick Silver

will update the list this afternoon while I am at work. Thanks for joining guys!

FYI: Even though I will be converting to a 1090t setup within the next week I will still run the club. I do still have my fiances E7300 rig and I will be using my 780i and e7400 for a dedicated folder/HTPC when I am able to get it going again.


----------



## Mikeeeeyj

NEW MEMBER









Validation here

thanks


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

I got my amazing stock Q6600


hmm, thought I had 3 gigs of ram, guess I have 4....


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14949446*
> I got my amazing stock Q6600
> 
> 
> hmm, thought I had 3 gigs of ram, guess I have 4....


Gotta submit the cpuz validation under your OCN name I think


----------



## bullet_101

Went and did a slightly better OC, here is the validation


----------



## R.D.BID

I'm in.











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2007629


----------



## mhocker10

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2008757
validation.


----------



## Erick Silver

Thanks for the validations guys. As long as the validations are in the appropriate format you will be added to thew list. Won't be until tomorrow though. So thank you for your patience.


----------



## Cyrious

my free e6550 showed up yesterday, im gonna drop it into my main rig and have a blast playing with it.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious;15038109*
> my free e6550 showed up yesterday, im gonna drop it into my main rig and have a blast playing with it.


Lol... Nice... Was it in the free-b section? And what u gonna do with ur 5300 now?


----------



## Kryton

An older one but it's fairly good.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious;15038109*
> my free e6550 showed up yesterday, im gonna drop it into my main rig and have a blast playing with it.


how is that 430gt? card I am thinking of getting it for a dedicated physx card, I know everyone loves the 9800gt for that but I still feel as if newer tech mite sit better with the newer cards I am running in my AMD rig

The Intel rig is still kicking hard core, I don't use it that much but my youngest does! She does all kinds of graphic stuff drawing and things plus plays agaist me in games like GTAIV and PORTAL2 and MAFIA2 and CRYSIS which it still blazes through BTW the (3) GTX260's 216core overclocked still pull in some nice numbers on fps. In fact I still have been looking for a game it can't max out in dx10 and have not found one yet all games running 1920x1080p


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15038485*
> Lol... Nice... Was it in the free-b section? And what u gonna do with ur 5300 now?


no, i actually got it off a generous swiss /g/tard. After 3 weeks of waiting for US customs to clear it, it showed up yesterday. The e5300 is going back in later today, as my board does not have the capacity to properly overclock the 6550.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15039120*
> how is that 430gt? card I am thinking of getting it for a dedicated physx card, I know everyone loves the 9800gt for that but I still feel as if newer tech mite sit better with the newer cards I am running in my AMD rig


Its on par with a Gt240, a little bit better when it comes to folding due to higher shader and core clocks, it would probably do fine as a cheap physx card, but dont expect miracles. It does only have 96 shader cores whereas the 9800GT has 112.

see this for a more direct comparison between the two in terms of hardware. http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=575&card2=644

on another note, i decided that my stepdad's Pentium D 945 needed a high clocked workout. This is the result:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013089

i would have gone higher, but the chokes on my board were squealing loudly from the stress, and i wouldnt doubt that my mosfets cracked 90+C during the run. If i had attempted 5ghz, it would have probably destroyed my board.


----------



## King Who Dat

I want to build a nice 775 rig. Could anyone suggest some boards ? I've heard the asus pro's are pretty good. p5q maybe it was ? I'm not familiar with this era hardware at all as I spent nearly all of it in the army.


----------



## Rasparthe

Depending on what you are looking for but some of the more well known, proven clockers are the Rampage Formula or Extreme, the Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P, and even P5Q (there are various different versions). If you are looking for true SLI for a gaming rig or some such then probably 780 or 790i (I think Asus had them under Striker name).

Those are probably a good place to start.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley;15039338*
> I want to build a nice 775 rig. Could anyone suggest some boards ? I've heard the asus pro's are pretty good. p5q maybe it was ? I'm not familiar with this era hardware at all as I spent nearly all of it in the army.


I'm running a P5Q Pro from ASUS with great results. IMHO, its the best board for overclocking the socket 775, aside from something from the X38/X48 chipset perhaps. I'm pretty sure all the X38/X48 boards support DDR3, which is nice, considering their low price these days. The P45 chipsets (such as the P5Q line) only support DDR2.

Feel free to stop by the P5Q club (in my sig) and ask there, you'll probably get a recommendation for a P5Q, but the guys there are the most knowledgeable in overclocking anything that fights in a 775 socket that I've seen on OCN. They'll be able to give you some more specific recommendations.









EDIT: Oh, one thing I should mention about the P5Q Pro (I'm not sure if this applies to other P5Q's) is that its somewhat picky when it comes to compatibility with 1066MHz sticks. So if that's something you know you want, you might want to look into some other boards, or at least check the RAM QVL.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious;15039226*
> on another note, i decided that my stepdad's Pentium D 945 needed a high clocked workout. This is the result:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013089
> 
> i would have gone higher, but the chokes on my board were squealing loudly from the stress, and i wouldnt doubt that my mosfets cracked 90+C during the run. If i had attempted 5ghz, it would have probably destroyed my board.


Very nice Cyrious! You're a brave man to push your board that hard!









Too bad about the E6550, it would have been interesting to see what you could have done with it. At least it was free.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Very nice Cyrious! You're a brave man to push your board that hard!









Too bad about the E6550, it would have been interesting to see what you could have done with it. At least it was free.










If i still had my old biostar board, i would have used that and blown it up









Of course, that board also had a monster of an FSB wall at 1066mhz, so 5ghz on that thing would be quite impossible anyways. I COULD always try and force my stepdad to upgrade to a better board (and my spare E5300 since im not gonna use it again any time soon), and then use his to do it since his board used to be a pretty beastly intel overclocking board. I just gotta mod it to actually enable overclocking


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


on another note, i decided that my stepdad's Pentium D 945 needed a high clocked workout. This is the result:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013089

i would have gone higher, but the chokes on my board were squealing loudly from the stress, and i wouldnt doubt that my mosfets cracked 90+C during the run. If i had attempted 5ghz, it would have probably destroyed my board.


lol... nice run







... i just wish my chip ran that cool







(ran at 100C to get my 4.2GHz







)... jc... what cooling u using?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danielwiley*


I want to build a nice 775 rig. Could anyone suggest some boards ? I've heard the asus pro's are pretty good. p5q maybe it was ? I'm not familiar with this era hardware at all as I spent nearly all of it in the army.


prity much what was said before... but also, what are you looking for?

ASUS P5Q Deluxe, and the GA-EP45-UD3P/R are by far the best CPU overclockers out of all 775 motherboards... the commando doesn't do any wonders unless under dice or ln2... the I45 are good for midrange mobos, but not really anything special... the striker and maximus are much more ofr all the features than the actual oc... and finally, the DFI p45/x48 are by far the best RAM overclockers for 775... i have no idea about the Abit as i have never used them before

basic list of overclockers for 775 form my personal experence:

CPU: GA-EP45-UD3P/R > GA-EP45-DQ6 > p5q deluxe

GPU: 790i > 780i

RAM: DFI x48 or p45 (results were within 2 MHz for me)

FSB: DFI Lanparty

features: maximums and striker

lastly, most of the x48 boards (and 775 DDR3 boards in general) can be a little glitchy in general... one to check out would be the Asus P5E3 Premium... but beware... the x48 boards dont have that much more potential than the p45 with a massive premium

i hope this helped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


I'm running a P5Q Pro from ASUS with great results. IMHO, its the best board for overclocking the socket 775, aside from something from the X38/X48 chipset perhaps. I'm pretty sure all the X38/X48 boards support DDR3, which is nice, considering their low price these days. The P45 chipsets (such as the P5Q line) only support DDR2.

Feel free to stop by the P5Q club (in my sig) and ask there, you'll probably get a recommendation for a P5Q, but the guys there are the most knowledgeable in overclocking anything that fights in a 775 socket that I've seen on OCN. They'll be able to give you some more specific recommendations.









EDIT: Oh, one thing I should mention about the P5Q Pro (I'm not sure if this applies to other P5Q's) is that its somewhat picky when it comes to compatibility with 1066MHz sticks. So if that's something you know you want, you might want to look into some other boards, or at least check the RAM QVL.


not all P5Qs are that good... the P5Q delux is one of the top, but the regular P5Q is prity junky compared to the UD3 and the delux and such

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Very nice Cyrious! You're a brave man to push your board that hard!










Too bad about the E6550, it would have been interesting to see what you could have done with it. At least it was free.










lol... id give it a try


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15040190*
> lol... nice run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i just wish my chip ran that cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ran at 100C to get my 4.2GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... jc... what cooling u using?


The processor idled at 47C in bios when i was at that speed, the cooling is a Thermaltake TMG i1 that is as old as the Pentium D and was rather dirty. I had to send it for a quick swim in hot soapy water for about 15 minutes before rinsing with clean water and blasting it with a hair dryer on high.
My E5300 is now back in, and @ 3ghz 1.12v its sitting (passively) at 30-31C


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


not all P5Qs are that good... the P5Q delux is one of the top, but the regular P5Q is prity junky compared to the UD3 and the delux and such


I guess I'm pretty lucky with my Pro then, you sound much more knowledgeable than me on the matter. Daniel, follow this guy's advice, not mine.









My personal goal is a 5GHz suicide run on this board with my E8500, its going to be a long time coming though. I need to do some more research into BIOS settings, etc. I'm hitting some issues with 500+MHz FSB stability right now, and am considering picking up some PC2-8500 RAM. And I probably won't even attempt it until I've got my next complete build sitting next to me, ready to install, in case anything blows.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


I guess I'm pretty lucky with my Pro then, you sound much more knowledgeable than me on the matter. Daniel, follow this guy's advice, not mine.









My personal goal is a 5GHz suicide run on this board with my E8500, its going to be a long time coming though. I need to do some more research into BIOS settings, etc. I'm hitting some issues with 500+MHz FSB stability right now, and am considering picking up some PC2-8500 RAM. And I probably won't even attempt it until I've got my next complete build sitting next to me, ready to install, in case anything blows.










im infinitely jealous of that e8500. 4ghz on stock voltage? thats a golden chip right there.

And if your board supports it, get some 1066mhz ram or faster. Having the extra guaranteed ram headroom doesnt hurt.


----------



## Rasparthe

I have had each of the three boards, P5Q Pro, EP45-UD3P, and Rampage Formula. I have had more luck with the formula than any of the others but perhaps just my personal preference. X48 and x38 are not necessarily DDR3 the Rampage Formula uses DDR2. I did like the UD3P though just didn't get the results I did from the Formula. Mostly I was using a e8600 so other 775 chips might work differently.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


im infinitely jealous of that e8500. 4ghz on stock voltage? thats a golden chip right there.

And if your board supports it, get some 1066mhz ram or faster. Having the extra guaranteed ram headroom doesnt hurt.


Yeah, I've been extremely happy with my proc and mobo thus far.







I've had much better luck with them than most of the graphics cards I've had... My 6970 for example is one extremely hot ****, but I digress...









I'm just kind of sitting idly on the 1066 sticks right now. I want to make sure I find something that is 100% compatible with my board, as well as good deal. I also want to play around some more with what I have now.

Anyone here have any luck with a specific brand/model of 1066 RAM? I've heard really good things about OCZ, I really wish they hadn't left the ram business.


----------



## Rasparthe

I have a great set of Mushkin Blacklines that have been awesome for me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951397

I did have a set of OCZ Flex that were pretty good but Corsair never did much for me in the DDR2 sticks I had.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


The processor idled at 47C in bios when i was at that speed, the cooling is a Thermaltake TMG i1 that is as old as the Pentium D and was rather dirty. I had to send it for a quick swim in hot soapy water for about 15 minutes before rinsing with clean water and blasting it with a hair dryer on high.
My E5300 is now back in, and @ 3ghz 1.12v its sitting (passively) at 30-31C


very nice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


I guess I'm pretty lucky with my Pro then, you sound much more knowledgeable than me on the matter. Daniel, follow this guy's advice, not mine.









My personal goal is a 5GHz suicide run on this board with my E8500, its going to be a long time coming though. I need to do some more research into BIOS settings, etc. I'm hitting some issues with 500+MHz FSB stability right now, and am considering picking up some PC2-8500 RAM. And I probably won't even attempt it until I've got my next complete build sitting next to me, ready to install, in case anything blows.










lol... the pro is a good board







... the problem comes with the regular, SE, and all the low end ones... and believe it or not, the premium... for some reason the p45 flagship boards dont OC well







... and the 500+ MHz would definitely be helped by 1066 or 1200MHz ram







... i would go a little higher then 800MHz as 1066 is about the same price... and i have hit 5.2 on your board and proc with 1066 RAM under chilled water







... so good luck









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*


I have had each of the three boards, P5Q Pro, EP45-UD3P, and Rampage Formula. I have had more luck with the formula than any of the others but perhaps just my personal preference. X48 and x38 are not necessarily DDR3 the Rampage Formula uses DDR2. I did like the UD3P though just didn't get the results I did from the Formula. Mostly I was using a e8600 so other 775 chips might work differently.


the rampage formula does clock the best out of those 3 for newer Procs, but for a 1st gen core 2, you may be better off with a p45... also, the formula is much easier to OC then the UD3, but doesnt support quite as high of a FSB... but that shouldnt matter unless in sub-zero cooling







... lastly, the formula goes for around $200 or so, wile UD3s can usualy get picked up for around $100-$120

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Anyone here have any luck with a specific brand/model of 1066 RAM? I've heard really good things about OCZ, I really wish they hadn't left the ram business.


i absolutely love G.skill DDR2... the tridents are amazing if you can find them







... also, the ddr2 Dominators are prity good... if you can find the 1200MHz Dominator GTs, they are probably the best DDR2 RAM ever made


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*


I have a great set of Mushkin Blacklines that have been awesome for me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1951397

I did have a set of OCZ Flex that were pretty good but Corsair never did much for me in the DDR2 sticks I had.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


i absolutely love G.skill DDR2... the tridents are amazing if you can find them







... also, the ddr2 Dominators are prity good... if you can find the 1200MHz Dominator GTs, they are probably the best DDR2 RAM ever made


Thanks for the recommendations!

I need to stay away from the For Sale section of this site lol... I found someone who is selling 2x(2x2GB) of 1066 Dominators for a pretty good price. Its listed on the QVL for my mobo. What do you guys think?


----------



## Erick Silver

The Dominators are very good for their price point. I just sold my 1066Mhz 2x2GB Dominators for $50.

And while I may no longer have my socket 775 sig rig I will still run this thread. My fiance has a Socket 775 rig that I work on for her. Its my 2nd CPUZ Validation. I will be updating the members list as soon as I am able.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Thanks for the recommendations!

I need to stay away from the For Sale section of this site lol... I found someone who is selling 2x(2x2GB) of 1066 Dominators for a pretty good price. Its listed on the QVL for my mobo. What do you guys think?


I would look to see if you can find a 2x2 GB kit because single channel OCs better without crazy cooling... If not, then get them







those are a good set


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


I would look to see if you can find a 2x2 GB kit because single channel OCs better without crazy cooling... If not, then get them







those are a good set










I was thinking I'd get all 8GBs and then just stick with the highest stable overclock I could get with all four slots populated for 24/7 use. I don't really need such a high OC for most of the games I play, but I have been using up a lot of my memory, so I've been thinking about getting some more anyway...

And then for benches and extreme OCs I'll just pull out two or three sticks and see what I can get out of them. I am aware that having all four slots populated can stress the FSB.







But as for crazy cooling... maybe...
















Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Starbomba

I so want in. Had several 775's on my hands, and none has let me down. I still use two out of the three of them.

- E2140 (Backup)
- E4500 (HTPC)
- E6400 (Dad's PC)

Wish i could have a pro OCing board tho.


----------



## Amo

So I got all the stuff I think I need to put my p5n-t back together. So once I get everything up and running I should expect to put some OC runs up here!

Any tips for a first time OCer?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amo;15078116*
> So I got all the stuff I think I need to put my p5n-t back together. So once I get everything up and running I should expect to put some OC runs up here!
> 
> Any tips for a first time OCer?


GO FOR THE GOLD!!!









lol... how first time are you? do you know how to OC an old chip that relys on an FSB and such?

a good place to start is here and here... in the first guide i linked you to, you should take everything as informational and not necessarily factual as it was written in the 479 days... however, most of it should still apply... the second guide should be much better for what you are looking for... you can also look here for a general check of voltages and suck for a stable OC (there are currently 4 Q9400 stable OCs in there







)... hope this helped









EDIT: these two are also very helpful









http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/497993-newbie-guide-overclocking-updated-core-2-a.html

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/476469-truth-about-temperatures-voltages.html

these can all be found here in the sticky in the intel CPU forums


----------



## Amo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15078447*
> GO FOR THE GOLD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... how first time are you? do you know how to OC an old chip that relys on an FSB and such?


Just assume that I'm starting from zero, lol! I have OC'd my GPU if that counts







.

Thanks for the links, I'll check them out before I put it together. I'm a little nervous because I've heard this board can be unstable. Not to mention that I'm basically ghetto rigging some heatsinks together so I can actually use the mobo. If it fails I'll probably just use my laptop till I can buy a new mobo, but I am optimistically hopeful!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amo;15079138*
> Just assume that I'm starting from zero, lol! I have OC'd my GPU if that counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for the links, I'll check them out before I put it together. I'm a little nervous because I've heard this board can be unstable. Not to mention that I'm basically ghetto rigging some heatsinks together so I can actually use the mobo. If it fails I'll probably just use my laptop till I can buy a new mobo, but I am optimistically hopeful!


lol... dont wory... its a great board







... do you have any pics so i can see what you mean by you have to geto rig heatsinks?


----------



## Amo

Sure, here you go. http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1116779-p5n-t-heatsink-options.html


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amo;15079138*
> Just assume that I'm starting from zero, lol! I have OC'd my GPU if that counts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for the links, I'll check them out before I put it together. I'm a little nervous because I've heard this board can be unstable. Not to mention that I'm basically ghetto rigging some heatsinks together so I can actually use the mobo. If it fails I'll probably just use my laptop till I can buy a new mobo, but I am optimistically hopeful!


its prity similar... just slowly raise you FSB and bump volts when you hit instability... you may have to bump your ram as well if you get high enough... mind posing a validation so i can see all ur specs?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amo;15079653*
> Sure, here you go. http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1116779-p5n-t-heatsink-options.html


lol... commented


----------



## Amo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


its prity similar... just slowly raise you FSB and bump volts when you hit instability... you may have to bump your ram as well if you get high enough... mind posing a validation so i can see all ur specs?










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1957096


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amo*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1957096


you look prity much set... you may need to bump you ram speeds as well... do this when u hit a wall... good luck


----------



## Buzzin92

May I request a hardware change? (since I'm already in the club)









Sadly I am moving from 775 in my main rig to 1156 (yes, that's right... 1156)

Pentium Dual Core E5200: 3.5GHz : Moving to minecraft server. (Will provide CPUID tomorrow)
Core 2 Duo E6850: 3.5GHz : Back-up system (not sure if I can get a CPUID of it yet)
Pentium Dual Core E2160: 3GHz : In main rig at the moment (Will provide CPUID tomorrow)

Let the 775 live strong!


----------



## Amo

Well good and bad news. Good news is I got my computer rebuilt with the new motherboard! Bad news is that it won't POST. Luckily I have my laptop so I won't fail out of school ;-P.

For those interested in what is happening I'll probably make a new thread later but here is a run down. The green light on the mobo is on when I plug in the power. When I hit the power switch all the fans and lights turn on, but USB and video out do not. I'm pretty sure it's either the cpu or the ram, but I can't check because I don't have a speaker for the mobo. I don't really want to have to take the heatsink off but if I can't find a speaker I think that'll have to happen. Anyways, thanks for reading.


----------



## Awsan

hey this is my dell optiplex320 pentiumD 945 3.4ghz cpuz screenshot 
and one question please does any one know how to overclock this chip please because i use dell







bios!!!

and i want to join the club


----------



## Korruptive

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2022416


----------



## pure_cure

So glad there's finally a thread about 775. Is it okay if i screenshot my bios and upload it?


----------



## Fueled By Sapphire

iv a q9650, e4500, pentium d


----------



## MGF Derp

That do it? Love the E6700 but jumping ship to a i7 920 me thinks. The Core 2 will go to my bro so it will stay gaming. Also cant let the Asus Striker Extreme stop gaming its a ROG board.


----------



## Erick Silver

Updates coming soon. Other than a few little posts here and there I have been working on getting my overclock stable on my X6. Sorry for the delay guys.


----------



## Birdy1337

Count me in.

Q6600 @ Stock 2.4GHz

Link for validation


----------



## TA4K

[email protected], Right here!!!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1931223

YEAH!


----------



## falconer65

C2Q

P4 Prescott

P4 Pentium D


----------



## fbmowner

q9505 @ 4ghz =D

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2045099


----------



## Nistenf

Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 3.2 GHz


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Just bought parts and going to put together a 1155 system. Still gonna keep my 775 alive tho, server time for it lol


----------



## DF is BUSY

started to play around with it while i wait for a quad 775 to come my way

-update-

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046556


----------



## ryanbob1234

Still rocking the Q6600


----------



## Grath

I have a E2180!

Thermaltake
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048294


----------



## Virgle144

My core 2 quad is still doing great at its stock clocks, if I have gone this far, I think I can go farther if I start to overclock it.


----------



## EarlGrey

Q9650 on a lga 775 asus p5q

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2058137


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

My trusty QX9560











I know its a crap clock leave me alone







i will fix it


----------



## btgrant

My Q8400...


----------



## Kimon

Still rocking my undervolted Q8400. Just acquired a G0 Q6600 and a P35-DS3R for my secondary computer, but need a new cooler before I can get the most out of that


----------



## Athleek

Athleek
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063744


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Did you follow me from the P5Q club ocman?










A belated reply as I have totally missed it









Yes jetpak12! Thank you!!!









ocman.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Iv got an intel pentium 4 630, and an intel penitum 4 520, Validations coming soon


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


Iv got an intel pentium 4 630, and an intel penitum 4 520, Validations coming soon


Nice Pentium4 531 overclocker, my fellow Canadian!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


A belated reply as I have totally missed it









Yes jetpak12! Thank you!!!









ocman.


Haha, you did well to dig back and find that post.









Glad I could help you out.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpak12*


Haha, you did well to dig back and find that post.









Glad I could help you out.










I used the quick way... did a search by username within the thread and found your specific post at bottom half of the search result page.


----------



## DJ4g63t

E8500 here

4.7GHz

My 7 year old sons E3300

3.5GHz


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


E8500 here

4.7GHz

My 7 year old sons E3300

3.5GHz


Ur 7 year old son has a faster CPU than me







lol


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


E8500 here

4.7GHz


Alright! Another highly clocked E8500!


----------



## RideZeLitenin

NEWLY UPGRADED *Q6600* GUY HERE!
(from an "older" E7400)


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*


E8500 here

4.7GHz


DJ4g3t, is it still stress test stable at that speed? that's a 1.54705 GHz overclock!









My 1.5GHz overclock is solid.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


Ur 7 year old son has a faster CPU than me







lol


eskamobob1, I bet your major upgrading plan is similar to mine... every 5-6 years.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZeLitenin*


NEWLY UPGRADED *Q6600* GUY HERE!
(from an "older" E7400)


Nice RideZeLitenin! Are you planning to overclock that Q6600? 1GHz overclock is good enough.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15454884*
> DJ4g3t, is it still stress test stable at that speed? that's a 1.54705 GHz overclock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1.5GHz overclock is solid.


I've done a dozen superpi and hyperpi tests with that oc without a problem. I've never done more than a few hours of p95 but I've gamed at 4.7Ghz for a couple hours as well without a problem. Honestly i didn't see a huge gain over 4.33Ghz and the bump in vcore to achieve it didn't make it all that appealing to me to make it rock solid for 24/7 use.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Here's my q9400, gives my friends i7 [email protected] a good run for his money
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068217


----------



## DEADmetal

LGA775 club yeah! How can i sign in? I'm currently stabilizing my E8400 OC @ 4.5GHz (with x38) for 24/7 and i'm really getting there. You guys can see my thread in Intels general section.


----------



## Anticipation

Hi. Can I join?
 My Rig
Don't laugh at my RAM, lol.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Does anyone still use a Pentium 4?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*


Does anyone still use a Pentium 4?


Yep, got a P4 HT running Win7 okayishly, tho my older 3GHz single core Celeron/Pentium D runs a lot better.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*


Yep, got a P4 HT running Win7 okayishly, tho my older 3GHz single core Celeron/Pentium D runs a lot better.


So Pentium D is better/newer than 4?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*


So Pentium D is better/newer than 4?


Seemingly its better. P4 released 2006, the Celeron(recognized as a Pentium D in my HP system for some reason) was released 2004 is a bit more responsive to me. Tho the Pentium D(released 2005) is a dual core/dual threaded, so I'm assuming its faster than the single core P4 with hyperthreading.


----------



## TA4K

The 775 will rage on forever!!!!!

Add me please:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071289


----------



## AloiWheelz

Count Me in! This thing still runs like clockwork even when overclocked!

Pentium 4:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071632

And I also did a little experimenting with a Celeron D:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068725

Couldn'd get the Celeron D over 800mhz past stock speeds.

Pentium 4 still running happily since 2005!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee;15501330*
> Does anyone still use a Pentium 4?


I have a P4 Extreme edition. Use it now and then... got a couple p4s in my basement too.

I run a ventrilo server off of a p3 lol. And I have some pentium(1)s laying around down there too. Not to mention a few crappyrons. and One Pentium D, i let my mother use it.


----------



## Athleek

Also have a pentium 4 from 2005, unfortunately my mobo doesn't support ocing


----------



## ARandomOWL

I have 2 daily rigs running an E5200 & Q6600. 775 is also the only platform I bench. Long live LGA775









Here's two that I recently benched.
E8400 CPUZ
E8600 CPUZ


----------



## AloiWheelz

New validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2078761

Finally got to 4.1!


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Can someone tell me how to setup a sign up dealie for the club? I can't keep track of it all right now with moving and wedding and work.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

E7300 (stock for the time being) here:


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AloiWheelz*


New validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2078761

Finally got to 4.1!


Your board has to be holding you back. I effortlessly took a Pentium 4 641 to 4.25GHz-4.5GHz, and even up to 4.8GHz and a BIOS boot at 5.0GHz. 4.1GHz should be a breeze for that CPOU, and your RAM has plenty of headroom for those stock 800MHz FSB CPUs.

Edit: I just remembered the xx0 CPUs were 90nm, and the xx1 CPUs were 65nm, so temperatures could be a bigger factor on yours too.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;15555246*
> OK Can someone tell me how to setup a sign up dealie for the club? I can't keep track of it all right now with moving and wedding and work.


Hi Erick Silver, may re-phrase your question please? I don't get your question...









*P.S.:* Forget it... I got your question... just not the answer for it yet...









*Btw, Congrats to you Erick Silver!!!*


----------



## TheOddOne

Sign me up







my good ol' rig
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085516


----------



## Millerboy3

Im in here for sure.







Daily Rig:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085534


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*


Your board has to be holding you back. I effortlessly took a Pentium 4 641 to 4.25GHz-4.5GHz, and even up to 4.8GHz and a BIOS boot at 5.0GHz. 4.1GHz should be a breeze for that CPOU, and your RAM has plenty of headroom for those stock 800MHz FSB CPUs.

Edit: I just remembered the xx0 CPUs were 90nm, and the xx1 CPUs were 65nm, so temperatures could be a bigger factor on yours too.


P4 650 is prescott 90nm based, not cedar mill 65nm like your 641







Prescotts were just really hot and didn't have cedar's godly OCing abilities


----------



## biltong

What's going on in this thread?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081931
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1556169
E6600 is my old rig







still have it lying in a box unused.


----------



## fobbie

anyone can hint me how to oc my q8400 by using HalzenQ8400 @ 3.3ghz?

I am running at everything auto @2.8ghz


----------



## SalisburySteak

Halzen?


----------



## Erick Silver

*ATTENTIION!!*
I have gone and added a sign up link in the OP. I have been so busy of late that I have not been able to add all the new members myself. I apologize. Please feel free to join up. Let me know if it works. I willl work out how to edit previous entries as soon as I can. Thanks!


----------



## intelfan

I think you need an overclocked account to sign in.


----------



## Erick Silver

Frak Try it now. I think I fixed it.


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Frak Try it now. I think I fixed it.


Same. Just to be on the same page, it's "Click here for membership sign-up" right?


----------



## Erick Silver

Yep. What is going on??


----------



## intelfan

Fixed.


----------



## Erick Silver

Try again Please?


----------



## chrisguitar

Are you guys in the 775 club going to upgrade to Ivy-bridge or Sandy-bridge-E when they come out or upgrade to Sandy bridge?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*


Are you guys in the 775 club going to upgrade to Ivy-bridge or Sandy-bridge-E when they come out or upgrade to Sandy bridge?


As you can see I have upgraded my main rig to AMD X6. But I do still have a few LGA775 processors and my fiances Rig is LGA775(note the E7300 in my Membership listing.) While most of us have upgraded, there's something to be said about possibly one of the most versatile sockets ever released and the shear number of processor options out there since the sockets release. While 775 is not exactly the top of the totem pole any more its still a very capable socket.


----------



## TheOddOne

It didn't work, I tried like 4 times


----------



## Erick Silver

LOL I got all yours. It takes a few minutes for it to register. I had to go in and delete a few of your entries mate! LOL


----------



## Erick Silver

What I can't figure out is why its adding new members to the top of the page in white background boxes and not to the bottom in the blue background. ARRGGGHH!


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


LOL I got all yours. It takes a few minutes for it to register. I had to go in and delete a few of your entries mate! LOL


Ya cuz somehow it doesn't take me to "your registration is complete" or w/e the page is xD it's like stuck there so i gotta f5 for a few times sorry bout that


----------



## Erick Silver

No worries. Perhaps it was because i was working on it the same time you were trying to enter your info? No worries looks like its working....kinda. still baffled by the addition to the top in white background instead of the bottom with the blue. Gonna have to work on that.


----------



## SalisburySteak

I think I might upgrade to Ivy bridge only if I have the money or have the use for it. I love my cheap computer though.


----------



## Erick Silver

Like the Sig says. "Still Beastly!"


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


*ATTENTIION!!*
I have gone and added a sign up link in the OP. I have been so busy of late that I have not been able to add all the new members myself. I apologize. Please feel free to join up. Let me know if it works. I willl work out how to edit previous entries as soon as I can. Thanks!


DUDE, I am still on you should of PM'ed me and let me know, I have been busy too as I have been testing bios'es for ASUS but I still could have helped you pick up the slack if you had just let me know.

I am sorry that I did not look in and see you where not able to keep up, but I really had been preoccupied


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*


Are you guys in the 775 club going to upgrade to Ivy-bridge or Sandy-bridge-E when they come out or upgrade to Sandy bridge?


I'm upgrading to Sandy Bridge soon only because I won such a CPU. Were it not for that, I'd be sticking with the Core 2 DUo I currently have for now, and I'd probably consider Ivy Bridge, but not Sandy Bridge E (or Ivy Bridge E), or I would even possibly wait until Haswell if need be, but that may be stretching it.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


DUDE, I am still on you should of PM'ed me and let me know, I have been busy too as I have been testing bios'es for ASUS but I still could have helped you pick up the slack if you had just let me know.

I am sorry that I did not look in and see you where not able to keep up, but I really had been preoccupied


No worries mate. Life takes the forefront for all of us at times. Its not a real big deal. I have not received any complaints about updating the list or anything. And with the sign up there now I don't have to type it all in now LOL. The sign up just streamlines the process now.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


No worries mate. Life takes the forefront for all of us at times. Its not a real big deal. I have not received any complaints about updating the list or anything. And with the sign up there now I don't have to type it all in now LOL. The sign up just streamlines the process now.


ok cool, how you liking the X6?


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*


I'm upgrading to Sandy Bridge soon only because I won such a CPU. Were it not for that, I'd be sticking with the Core 2 DUo I currently have for now, and I'd probably consider Ivy Bridge, but not Sandy Bridge E (or Ivy Bridge E), or I would even possibly wait until Haswell if need be, but that may be stretching it.


Well keep your C2D and fold on it. Use it as a file server, HTPC or something of that sort. In all honesty the LGA775 Dual cores are great for HTPC. Thats what i am going to do with the E7400 I have sitting in a antistatic bag in my file cabinet. It willl be put into a HTPC at some point.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Well keep your C2D and fold on it. Use it as a file server, HTPC or something of that sort. In all honesty the LGA775 Dual cores are great for HTPC. Thats what i am going to do with the E7400 I have sitting in a antistatic bag in my file cabinet. It willl be put into a HTPC at some point.


I have a lga478 even doing a HTPC's job and yes it can play blue rays fine!!

I even can play games like age of empires III on it lol but much more fun on the other real gaming rigs! I have also been playing allot of BF3 and as of a few hours MW3 as well


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


ok cool, how you liking the X6?


Its good., save for the fact that I can't seem to get a stable overclock on it right now. And I have had to move again so I have not really had the time to continue mucking about with it. So its at stock right now and folding happily along.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Its good., save for the fact that I can't seem to get a stable overclock on it right now. And I have had to move again so I have not really had the time to continue mucking about with it. So its at stock right now and folding happily along.


dude when you are ready let me know I will get you to 4.2ghz and 2800~3000 cpu/nb which is the IMC where the real life of that chip lays


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Well keep your C2D and fold on it. Use it as a file server, HTPC or something of that sort. In all honesty the LGA775 Dual cores are great for HTPC. Thats what i am going to do with the E7400 I have sitting in a antistatic bag in my file cabinet. It willl be put into a HTPC at some point.


I'd love to keep it for a few reasons, but I'll be needing to sell it off to fund the board and RAM for the LGA 1155 CPU.

Were I going to fold, I'd be better off just doing it on a GPU, and I have no need for an HTPC.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar;15611845*
> Are you guys in the 775 club going to upgrade to Ivy-bridge or Sandy-bridge-E when they come out or upgrade to Sandy bridge?


Ivy-bridge for me. I was looking into Sandy Bridge E for a little while, but its just too costly for me to justify, and I don't have quite the funds for it due to getting early tickets for holiday travel and bike upgrades (my other hobby







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver;15612168*
> Like the Sig says. "Still Beastly!"


Amen!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Q6600 still going strong in secondary rig =).... validation in sig check my over clock


----------



## overclocker23578

I feel like such an idiot for selling my 775 boards, one of them was an awesome board, Asus P5E3 Pro. Only 775 board I have left is an MSI P6NGM







.

I'm building a server created with a combination of awesome memories, Pentium D for the CPU, a tribute to my 1st ever PC, and one of the last true workhorse CPUs. MSI P6NGM, it may be a crappy board but it was the base for my 1st ever build, more memories there of my 1st attempt at overclocking. Finally, I just picked up 3GB of Corsair XMS2 Dominator RAM, brings back memories of when things were stupidly fast, and just insane for the time.

It's sad that 775s time is almost up, or running out. It was a truly epic socket that I, personally, shall remember forever.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocker23578;15620087*
> It's sad that 775s time is almost up, or running out.


Not even close to it. Not being part of the OCN held sweet spot, which is a top end few, does not make it dead. The platform has *plenty* of life left.

I actually want to stake a claim. LGA 1366 will "die" before LGA 775 does. Why? LGA 1366 is held more by enthusiasts. They will be quicker to drop it for one of the next better things than those on LGA 775 will.

Sure, LGA 775's days hanging on to those near the top are continuing to draw closer to a close (if this is what you meant, then I agree), but it'll probably last as long as the Phenom II does (as it's a slight bit faster so by time it's too slow, the Phenom II won't be so hot either [or are we approaching that point?]), and there's plenty of those around.


----------



## FlamingMidget

It's completely stock but I have a Q9400 @ 2.66Ghz in my sig rig, may I join the club? lol


----------



## snaguoonkee

Submitted a form!


----------



## Zig-Zag

I'm in pentium d 805 and C2D E7400 C2D E5200


----------



## Despair

lol Why does my CPU-Z validation post my idle multiplier? x6 instead of x12? Everybody else has their max clock in their validation, why don't I? Is there anyway to fix ?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098894


----------



## aramil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despair*
> 
> lol Why does my CPU-Z validation post my idle multiplier? x6 instead of x12? Everybody else has their max clock in their validation, why don't I? Is there anyway to fix ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2098894


I always have prime running while i submit (that way it is always at max) or you can disable speedstep in the bios so it does not drop.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Not even close to it. Not being part of the OCN held sweet spot, which is a top end few, does not make it dead. The platform has *plenty* of life left.
> I actually want to stake a claim. LGA 1366 will "die" before LGA 775 does. Why? LGA 1366 is held more by enthusiasts. They will be quicker to drop it for one of the next better things than those on LGA 775 will.
> Sure, LGA 775's days hanging on to those near the top are continuing to draw closer to a close (if this is what you meant, then I agree), but it'll probably last as long as the Phenom II does (as it's a slight bit faster so by time it's too slow, the Phenom II won't be so hot either [or are we approaching that point?]), and there's plenty of those around.


I agree. Socket 775 has been around for too long for it to die out, even at this time. Sure, it doesn't get the highest benches anymore, but it can hold its one in any game out right now, and I can attest to that!

But I suppose the fact that its almost impossible to find new, and overclock worthy, 775 components in stock these days means that the twilight has begun to fall. Used Core 2 Quads still command high prices though, which means people are hanging on to their 775 systems for as long as they can.









And, hey! I consider myself an "enthusiast", but I'm sticking with socket 775 at least until Ivy Bridge. I guess you could say I'm a "Socket 775 Enthusiast."







I've said this many times before, but playing with my E8500 has been great fun, much better than "just" upping the multiplier on these new fancy Sandy Bridge CPUs (or at least in my mind







). You have to work for your overclock on 775!


----------



## Bradford1040

Hell they are still selling the LGA775 Q9550 chip on newegg, now all of us that buy from the egg know when something is dead it will say deactivated on the egg, and there are reviews even from yesterday of people still buying this chip brand new! I myself would just get a 2500K if I needed and new chip,(other than buying a used one for the 775 system I have,Which I would do in a heartbeat) The Q9550 is still 299.00 which makes the 2500K look allot more easier to get than the old 775 chips but, I am only talking the top end 775's here the Pent D chips and E6*** and such are cheap and still work great also! Sorry for rambling BTW I just feel that the 775 chips deserve not only more praise but wish the boards could get a update as well. I mean could you image the quads running ram at the right speeds the older boards just don't get the ram speed to the chip good now if they updated that some how WOW it would still be at the top I think


----------



## awa1990

In and I'm not going anywhere any time soon!


----------



## EarlGrey

I love my 775 sig rig, and the 775 socket has served me very well in general. Started with a presscott P4 which was somewhat of a disappointment but the Asus 775 P5GD 1 board was very solid and reliable. The core of this old system, mobo cpu and ram still works in a friend's pc. Later I got a Gigabyte P31 board and an E4600. Then I went from the E4600 to an E8400 and the P5Q and 6 months ago I splurged some money to get the quad experience with a second hand Q9650. When I just started overclocking I thought getting a 600mhz OC on the E4600 was pretty huge. But the E8400 went to 4ghz virtually effortlessly. Took slightly more doing to get the Q9650 to 4 but it's there and it's rock solid.
I also want to mention the venerable P45 chipset, does it rock or what?


----------



## iCeQGIGABYTE

......:::::::::: Q6600::::::::::...... BEASTY!


----------



## IndianScout

love my 775 rig..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2101649

Crysis

http://i41.tinypic.com/57ebo.jpg

BF3

ok here's some BF3 screen shots, lowest fps I saw was roughly 43, highest 86

on with the settings and pics..

http://i40.tinypic.com/nqpzjt.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/2j5g9w1.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/r0pbuq.jpg

http://i42.tinypic.com/29c45kl.jpg

runs better than I thought..

System Pic..

http://i39.tinypic.com/nq4wuo.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/5ectc8.jpg


----------



## POverclock

Q6600

I'll join at this club later when I arrive at home









Thanks for keep this club high!


----------



## iCeQGIGABYTE

Hehehehe


----------



## POverclock

Ready!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2112301


----------



## Princess Garnet

The end days of this platform I previously mentioned draw closer. Someone I know of on another forum showed interest in my CPU, and now he's buying my board, RAM, and CPU heatsink too. He asked what I was looking for, offered over that (I tried to offer him extra parts in turn but he didn't need them), and now I can get my new board and RAM for the CPU I won a good while back.

I'm already missing it. Realistically though, while I'd want to hang on to it, while I'm content with it, and will miss it like no tomorrow, I have no use for it if it won't be my primary anymore, and I can't refuse the free upgrade chance. There's also solace knowing someone else will get use from it (actually like three or more PCs will effected so it's making it's mark).

Here's a validation for now.



Haha at "Rampage Formula" and "X38". AIDA64 gets tripped up by it too.

Maybe I'll grab a quick 4.8GHz one too (the maximum I can do due to RAM). Other than the first time I tried pushing it, this thing has never seen over 1.4V, and the majority was fairly under 1.25V. Timid, I know.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Hell they are still selling the LGA775 Q9550 chip on newegg


It seems the Core 2 Duo E8600 isn't faring so well. It's been deactivated, as is the Core 2 Duo E8400. The Core 2 Duo E8500 is still activated, but sold out, so I'd say it's also about to be.

I actually looked into more, and the Core 2 Quad Q9650 and Core 2 Quad Q9450 are deactivated, and the middle Core 2 Quad Q9550, like the middle Core Duo E8500, isn't technically deactivated, but it's sold out.

I think that time actually has come now, but it's been EOL for a while now anyway. It looks like the new stock on them is finally drying up though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Maybe I'll grab a quick 4.8GHz one too (the maximum I can do due to RAM).


Because why not, that's why! As promised...



...the last hurrah for me on this. I did it at 1.528V last time, but it didn't quite complete boot at 1.512V so i just upped it a few notched and it ended up there. Booting felt slower than 4GHz (so it likely wasn't stable all around somewhere), but it stayed stable enough for to put a light enough load on it for a minute or so to overcome C1E (yes, I left it on) and grab the CPU-Z validation.


----------



## Erick Silver

Welcome all you newcomers! Yes the LGA775 is most likely in its twillight. But it will not go down with out a fight. It is still a very viable socket with such a range of processors. Tell me another Intel Socket that has more processor options.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndianScout*
> 
> love my 775 rig..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2101649
> Crysis
> http://i41.tinypic.com/57ebo.jpg
> BF3
> ok here's some BF3 screen shots, lowest fps I saw was roughly 43, highest 86
> on with the settings and pics..
> http://i40.tinypic.com/nqpzjt.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2j5g9w1.jpg
> http://i40.tinypic.com/r0pbuq.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/29c45kl.jpg
> runs better than I thought..
> System Pic..
> http://i39.tinypic.com/nq4wuo.jpg
> http://i40.tinypic.com/5ectc8.jpg


Now that's a mean system! Tri-SLI? Very nice!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Because why not, that's why! As promised...
> 
> ...the last hurrah for me on this. I did it at 1.528V last time, but it didn't quite complete boot at 1.512V so i just upped it a few notched and it ended up there. Booting felt slower than 4GHz (so it likely wasn't stable all around somewhere), but it stayed stable enough for to put a light enough load on it for a minute or so to overcome C1E (yes, I left it on) and grab the CPU-Z validation.


Are you going Sandy Bridge then? The boards and the 2500K are at such good prices right now, I'll admit I'm being very tempted to upgrade. Before Sandy Bridge released, I told myself I would upgrade then. But then I wanted to wait to see what happened with Bulldozer, and now here I am, haha.

And good jobon your OC! I hope to hit 5GHz on my E8500 one day, but we'll see... too bad you couldn't reach it.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Now that's a mean system! Tri-SLI? Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going Sandy Bridge then? The boards and the 2500K are at such good prices right now, I'll admit I'm being very tempted to upgrade. Before Sandy Bridge released, I told myself I would upgrade then. But then I wanted to wait to see what happened with Bulldozer, and now here I am, haha.
> And good jobon your OC! I hope to hit 5GHz on my E8500 one day, but we'll see... too bad you couldn't reach it.


Yeah, RAM's fault. Funny thing was, my Pentium 4 hit a limit at 4.8GHz too. I had RAM headroom there though; the CPU was just at it's thermal limits. I got 5.0GHz to boot, just not to Windows.

Yeah, I'm upgrading to Sandy Bridge, but only because I won the CPU and because I can sell the current platform parts for the other platform parts needed to run the CPU I won. If it weren't for that, I'd be staying with what I have. I was considering going with Ivy Bridge (and still can now), or perhaps even pushing it to Haswell. It sounds like a case of being stuck in the waiting game, but I was truly content with what I had and simply wanted more gains than what's available.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Yeah, RAM's fault. Funny thing was, my Pentium 4 hit a limit at 4.8GHz too. I had RAM headroom there though; the CPU was just at it's thermal limits. I got 5.0GHz to boot, just not to Windows.
> Yeah, I'm upgrading to Sandy Bridge, but only because I won the CPU and because I can sell the current platform parts for the other platform parts needed to run the CPU I won. If it weren't for that, I'd be staying with what I have. I was considering going with Ivy Bridge (and still can now), or perhaps even pushing it to Haswell. It sounds like a case of being stuck in the waiting game, but I was truly content with what I had and simply wanted more gains than what's available.


Yep, the waiting game can lead into a vicious cycle, but I certainly can't blame you for going with Sandy, its a great platform, have fun with it!
 








I just wish we had more info on the Cougar Point chipset (that Ivy will be running on). That way, I could know whether it would be worth holding out for a new motherboard and get Ivy at the same time, or look for a good deal on a Z68 or P67 that could run Ivy, and put a cheapo Sandy cpu in it now, and then get Ivy then... Oh well, my system does everything I ask of it, so I'll just play the waiting game some more.









Long live LGA 775!


----------



## Erick Silver

Keep those new members coming!


----------



## Kedas

count me in







E8400 here, i've tried to OC it to 4ghz on air, but can't keep it stable because of my RAM's







. stil it's my favorite plantform so far, and i will stick with it for at least another year


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E8400 here, i've tried to OC it to 4ghz on air, but can't keep it stable because of my RAM's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . stil it's my favorite plantform so far, and i will stick with it for at least another year


For the sake of getting a high overclock, I bet if you pulled out your slower sticks and just stuck with the two OCZ ones you'd be able to reach 4+GHz, I had good results with my OCZ kit.









But I guess if you're stuck with just 1GB sticks, its hard to give up RAM for OC... its all a balance I guess.


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> For the sake of getting a high overclock, I bet if you pulled out your slower sticks and just stuck with the two OCZ ones you'd be able to reach 4+GHz, I had good results with my OCZ kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess if you're stuck with just 1GB sticks, its hard to give up RAM for OC... its all a balance I guess.


at first when i tried to OC, it was only with the OCZ, they are the S.O.E edition, but for what i've been searching on the web, they suck for overclocking but they are good for gaming. when i had my E2200 even with a light OC of 2.0GHZ to 2.2GHZ it wasn't stable, always blue screens or just freezing in games, maybe i'll try with again with these rams i have now, maybe to 3.5ghz or something. i think it's a problem with latencies. need to check that again, or get a new kit


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndianScout*
> 
> love my 775 rig..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2101649
> Crysis
> http://i41.tinypic.com/57ebo.jpg
> BF3
> ok here's some BF3 screen shots, lowest fps I saw was roughly 43, highest 86
> on with the settings and pics..
> http://i40.tinypic.com/nqpzjt.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2j5g9w1.jpg
> http://i40.tinypic.com/r0pbuq.jpg
> http://i42.tinypic.com/29c45kl.jpg
> runs better than I thought..
> System Pic..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/5ectc8.jpg


You have an amazing rig sir.


----------



## jwalker150

Hi all
I have a Core 2 Quad Core Q6700 CPU. Currently running on an ASUS P5N-T Deluxe motherboard. It appears though though my mb is still working it is dying. 1 PCIe slot is gone and it will only let me put one GPU in it even though both of the other pcie slots work. I want to still overclock and I want to be able to put multiple GPU's in for folding. Can anyone help me on find a new board or even a good used or refurbished board.

Thanks.


----------



## lefze

anyone here wanna help me oc my E7500? or, help me find the optimal settings


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwalker150*
> 
> Hi all
> I have a Core 2 Quad Core Q6700 CPU. Currently running on an ASUS P5N-T Deluxe motherboard. It appears though though my mb is still working it is dying. 1 PCIe slot is gone and it will only let me put one GPU in it even though both of the other pcie slots work. I want to still overclock and I want to be able to put multiple GPU's in for folding. Can anyone help me on find a new board or even a good used or refurbished board.
> Thanks.


Unfortunately, the 775 socket has been more or less discontinued, so its hard to find new boards, especially ones that overclock well, so I would simply advise you to keep an eye out for boards that members here on OCN are selling off. P45 based boards are known to do well, and I think 780i's aren't too shabby either. Is multiple PCI express slots a requirement? Then you might want to look into an X48 board also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lefze*
> 
> anyone here wanna help me oc my E7500? or, help me find the optimal settings


Have you tried playing with overclocking at all, or will this be your first attempt? First of all, it would be helpful if you filled in your "sig rig." Just click on "Rigbuilder" in the top right corner of any OCN page and fill out what you know.

And here's a good how-to guide for Core 2 Duos and Quads to help get you started: http://www.overclock.net/t/198072/howto-overclock-c2q-quads-and-c2d-duals-a-guide-v1-1.
Come back if you have specific questions or need more help!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Well, I'm officially no longer an owner of any LGA 775 platforms or PCs. My Core 2 Duo E8600, Xigmatek HTD-S1283, Maximus Formula, and 8GB of Corsair DDR2 800MHz RAM have been sold and, as of yesterday, shipped. They're gone, and I already miss them. I hope this club goes for a while yet, because it's got life in it. I'd still be with it and feel it's still worth it if I didn't get something I couldn't turn down over it. I wanted to keep it and try and get a Core 2 Duo E8700 for it one day, but A) I don't have the will to put that much money towards a secondary PC I hardly use, and B) I wouldn't use it much, so it's more practical to pass it on. There's solace in knowing someone else is likely going to do it more justice than I'd have by keeping it.


----------



## lefze

Quote:


> Have you tried playing with overclocking at all, or will this be your first attempt? First of all, it would be helpful if you filled in your "sig rig." Just click on "Rigbuilder" in the top right corner of any OCN page and fill out what you know.
> 
> And here's a good how-to guide for Core 2 Duos and Quads to help get you started: http://www.overclock.net/t/198072/howto-overclock-c2q-quads-and-c2d-duals-a-guide-v1-1.
> Come back if you have specific questions or need more help!


This is the first pc i OC. I had it at 4.12 ghz stable, but i soon found out it was not a very good idea considering i have a stock cpu coole, so I tuned it down to 3.5







. The thing i was wondering most about was, even if i set down the multiplier, I cant raise the FSB over 400. It wont boot.


----------



## lefze

Quote:


> so I tuned it down to 3.5


sorry, 3.8*


----------



## jetpak12

@lefze

What motherboard and RAM do you have? It seems like a lot of Core2Duo/Quad overclocks are limited by FSB speed.

And keep an eye on your temperatures, no matter what cooler you have. You'll want to keep it under 70C during heavy loads/stress testing. Prime95 is a common overclock stability tester that puts a heavy stress on CPU, FSB and RAM. And its also a good rule of thumb to try to keep vcore at or below 1.4V, in case you were getting up that high.

Lastly, you can edit your posts by clicking the little pencil icon in the lower left of the post's "box."


----------



## lefze

Quote:


> What motherboard and RAM do you have? It seems like a lot of Core2Duo/Quad overclocks are limited by FSB speed.
> 
> And keep an eye on your temperatures, no matter what cooler you have. You'll want to keep it under 70C during heavy loads/stress testing. Prime95 is a common overclock stability tester that puts a heavy stress on CPU, FSB and RAM. And its also a good rule of thumb to try to keep vcore at or below 1.4V, in case you were getting up that high.


I have an asus P5Q pro. I dunno what ram I have, but its old. People seems to have different opinions on the max acceptable heat level, but ill try to push it down 5C. (It reached max 76C at both 4.07 and 3.8. now i have tuned it down to 3.75) also I cant change the vcore without getting an error/bsod/not able to boot :S


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, the maximum acceptable heat really depends on your personal preference and how much you want to push your processor. I've heard up to 75C is fine under heavy stressing, but I like to try to keep things on the cooler side. Getting an aftermarket CPU cooler would be beneficial, my H70 keeps temperatures below 60 at all times.









And try upping the FSB voltage, and NB voltage up a little as you increase the FSB, this should help with stability. You can check out this post from the P5Q club for some helpful info.

For me, I think I have vFSB and vNB at 1.2V with FSB at 450, but my RAM treats me pretty nicely, so you might need to go higher. You can also try to "loosen" the RAM timings by increasing them by one or two as you increase speed.

You can submit and post a validation with CPU-Z that will give the RAM manufacturer and speed, which will be helpful.


----------



## jackblack644

Celeron E3400 here - Beast of an overclocker!!!

3.9Ghz at 33 Celsius - hell yeah!!


----------



## Princess Garnet

That's idle surely, right? Right!? If that's under load, that's amazing. I can see the lower cache resulting in less heat but that's still incredibly low. My Core 2 Duo E8600 @4GHz was between 29C and 34C idle and under 60C almost all of the time and I considered that very good.


----------



## L0GIC

Intel E6600 (Wolfdale) @ 3.68Ghz

My board is my limiting factor with this chip, I picked up an Asus P5 G41T-M LX3 since it was the most expensive and most modern feature packed board I could get new from MSY.

33 degrees under load.

Picture is of the current ghetto rig waiting on funds for a HTPC case.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hey guys!

I recently sold my Core 2 Duo E8500 on E-Bay after upgrading to a Q9400. Am i able to submit this too?
I don't have a CPU-Z link, but i can validate it at 4GHz, the highest i ever got it stable was 4.1GHz.

Anyway, added my Q9400 @ 3.52GHz

EDIT: I have a CPU-Z Validation link for the E8500, but it's for MAT-PC


----------



## Pichicoy

E3300 here!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2149514


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichicoy*
> 
> E3300 here!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2149514


There's a link on the main page! Use that to validate your CPU!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I recently sold my Core 2 Duo E8500 on E-Bay after upgrading to a Q9400. Am i able to submit this too?
> I don't have a CPU-Z link, but i can validate it at 4GHz, the highest i ever got it stable was 4.1GHz.
> Anyway, added my Q9400 @ 3.52GHz
> EDIT: I have a CPU-Z Validation link for the E8500, but it's for MAT-PC


How do you feel about your upgrade from the E8500 to Q9400? Nice overclocks on both procs!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> How do you feel about your upgrade from the E8500 to Q9400? Nice overclocks on both procs!


Well the Q9400 was $140 AUD used on ebay.
And i sold the E8500 for $90 AUD used on ebay.

If you did the same i'd suggest it, or maybe even a Better core 2 Quad. However it is a bit slower for some things, all games have had a benefit. Especially BF3 and BFBC2, just makes it more playable!

If you want another year out of your 775 rig, it's probably worth the $50 investment. I've just got it till the new Ivy Bridge's become more mainsteam and plan to update for my birthday!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Well the Q9400 was $140 AUD used on ebay.
> And i sold the E8500 for $90 AUD used on ebay.
> If you did the same i'd suggest it, or maybe even a Better core 2 Quad. However it is a bit slower for some things, all games have had a benefit. Especially BF3 and BFBC2, just makes it more playable!
> If you want another year out of your 775 rig, it's probably worth the $50 investment. I've just got it till the new Ivy Bridge's become more mainsteam and plan to update for my birthday!


Sounds good thanks.









For now, I think I'm okay with holding out for Ivy, I'll just get it right away when it comes out, if I can. I thought about upgrading to a quad, and I suppose its still a possibility, if I can find a good enough deal like you did.

Keep us posted if you manage to obtain a higher OC!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Sounds good thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I think I'm okay with holding out for Ivy, I'll just get it right away when it comes out, if I can. I thought about upgrading to a quad, and I suppose its still a possibility, if I can find a good enough deal like you did.
> Keep us posted if you manage to obtain a higher OC!


I won't get a higher OC.. It's already maxing my ram
Not going to buy ram just for the bragging rights..

If it was a SB system i would, but it's not worth it. It was more of a side grade,
You'll get a good deal! Trust me!


----------



## Wiremaster

I have a Q9550 E0 at 450x8 (3.6GHz). It's not a particularly finessed overclock, but whatever. The validation link is in my signature.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*
> 
> I have a Q9550 E0 at 450x8 (3.6GHz). It's not a particularly finessed overclock, but whatever. The validation link is in my signature.


You could push it a bit more i'm sure! But still that's pretty decent! I wish my Q9400 was stable at 3.6. I have to run it at 3.4 now :/


----------



## Wiremaster

Yeah, I fiddled with it for a while. Something was eluding me. Someday I might try again.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*
> 
> Yeah, I fiddled with it for a while. Something was eluding me. Someday I might try again.


I keep thinking that to myself.. But i can't get past 3.4 stable D:

Oh well, it'd be nice to have 3.6 or 3.8 stable in BF3


----------



## flowtek

wow, still have many 775 users here









my little beast








[email protected] 1.42v

it was taken 10 months ago, 4.1 out of the box, running 24/7 until last week











almost forget to take the validation before i set it down to 3.8 from this point forward, here http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2162016

here is the little beast


thx
flo


----------



## Reuma

Here C2D [email protected] 4ghz 1.38v nonstop









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170177


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

my signatures plz add me


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reuma*
> 
> Here C2D [email protected] 4ghz 1.38v nonstop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2170177


I had one of them at 4.1GHz @ 1.30v or something. It ran so cool too!
Mind you, the Core 2 Quad i've got now needs less voltage for the same FSB. ;D


----------



## OCScrub

E6400 ready !
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2178684


----------



## soulstaker

Just got myself a new toy to play before moving to Ivy Bridge

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2180296 valid validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2173647 quick test with the same cpu, just forgot to edit my nick...


----------



## SDriver

I just got my hands on a q9550 for a great price from and OCN member. I cant wait to see get this baby to 4ghz and see how it runs compared to my e8400.
Now, what to do with the old e8400?


----------



## crashdummy35

Before I retire this rig to HTPC duty, I _will_ get a 500 fsb fully stable on this Q6600--something the entire internet seems to think is impossible.










The 500 in that screenie was only stable for 25 minutes of prime95 before freezing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2033453


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDriver*
> 
> I just got my hands on a q9550 for a great price from and OCN member. I cant wait to see get this baby to 4ghz and see how it runs compared to my e8400.
> Now, what to do with the old e8400?


EBAY! I got $80 + $10 AUD shipping for mine!


----------



## OCScrub

Do i get added to the list?


----------



## bleachigo

I still believe!!!And with that i dedicate this song












With that here's my links:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=237350
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1226495


----------



## PimpSkyline

Q6600 @ 3.62Ghz


----------



## Erick Silver

To those of you wanting to join please read the OP. There is a link there for you to click and sign up with. I set it up that way because there was such a pouring in of membership at one time that I could not keep up with it all.

LONG LIVE LGA775!!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> To those of you wanting to join please read the OP. There is a link there for you to click and sign up with. I set it up that way because there was such a pouring in of membership at one time that I could not keep up with it all.
> LONG LIVE LGA775!!!


Yes! - Infact i'm handing mine down to my sister/to a friend if anyone wants to buy it!








Back in the day when a 775 rig was normal..
Well, the low end was 775, and so was the high end.. It's rather strange thinking that there was once upon a time a single socket that had all of Intels lineup on it.
You know, a high end board could have had a $50 CPU in it, or vice versa!









EDIT: Also if you want to change mine i can get you a new CPU-Z link, i found 3.52GHz to be a little unstable after a while :s


----------



## iCeQGIGABYTE

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3.10 Ghz...Soon More...^^ LGA 775 <3


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Well, the low end was 775, and so was the high end.. It's rather strange thinking that there was once upon a time a single socket that had all of Intels lineup on it.


I miss those days, and I miss my Core 2 Duo E8600.

P.S. Those are some cute Pink walls there.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> I miss those days, and I miss my Core 2 Duo E8600.
> P.S. Those are some cute Pink walls there.


I miss my E8500, and i'll miss this EP45-UD3P when i upgrade!
It's still such a nice board! The memory is terrible though!


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I miss my E8500, and i'll miss this EP45-UD3P when i upgrade!
> It's still such a nice board! The memory is terrible though!


I had that RAM, 8GB of it. I was fine with it. Sure, it became the limiting factor before my CPU and board did if I was shooting for maximum clocks, but temperatures/voltage became a limitation well before that, so it worked for me.


----------



## trojan92

Hey guys, before I join this club, I wanted to know if there were many Q8300 users and if so, what their highest overclocks were on a P43 board








I've only managed a 3.1ghz overclock; 415 x 7.5, and I can't seem to make it go any higher, I know some P43 boards have a FSB wall, but I've heard you can combat that? if so, it'd be really helpful if someone could tell me


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> I had that RAM, 8GB of it. I was fine with it. Sure, it became the limiting factor before my CPU and board did if I was shooting for maximum clocks, but temperatures/voltage became a limitation well before that, so it worked for me.


Yeah well it's good memory, i just have really good temps so i could overclock it more but yeah..


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

YA BABY INTEL PENTIUM 4 630 BABY!!!


----------



## jetpak12

I got a Q9550!


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

Hello I am A Q8300 User And I Reached 440*7.5 = 3300 MHz With ASUS P5P43 TD PRO
but in this Freq i must slow down my ram at 1320 - 1324 MHz
cuz my mobo is 1600 and 440 FSB need 1760MHz of memory


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farzam Ramazi*
> 
> Hello I am A Q8300 User And I Reached 440*7.5 = 3300 MHz With ASUS P5P43 TD PRO
> but in this Freq i must slow down my ram at 1320 - 1324 MHz
> cuz my mobo is 1600 and 440 FSB need 1760MHz of memory


Lol i have the opposite problem of you. My motherboard can take 500FSB but my memory cant









You can't do much about it either.. Sigh


----------



## zomgiwin

still rockin' my e8400








just whipped my ol' rig back into shape on the cheap

replaced p5n-e with another, used, 30 shipped (mine was wonky, wouldnt clock for nothing)
replaced old funky zalman cooler with hyper 212+ (25 bucks at frysss)
friend sent me some of his old 8800GTs for me to SLI instead of my 9600GT
RAID0 some ol' 250gig HDDs for some additional free r/w speed

runs much better


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zomgiwin*
> 
> still rockin' my e8400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just whipped my ol' rig back into shape on the cheap
> replaced p5n-e with another, used, 30 shipped (mine was wonky, wouldnt clock for nothing)
> replaced old funky zalman cooler with hyper 212+ (25 bucks at frysss)
> friend sent me some of his old 8800GTs for me to SLI instead of my 9600GT
> RAID0 some ol' 250gig HDDs for some additional free r/w speed
> runs much better


Are you overclocking it yet?


----------



## TOO

I want more from my Q9550 here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2238871


----------



## Matt-Matt

Linky - Feel free to join guys!


----------



## Ninja10R

Hi there, Q6600 @ 3.0Ghz


----------



## mr one

E6850 here


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Are you overclocking it yet?


oh, yeah, guess i forgot to put that in my post lol
put 'er back at 3.78ghz, chip seems to get hungry after that, so im happy with that


----------



## chaosconor

pentium dual core e6600 here


----------



## Matt-Matt

Nice to see people are still rocking 775


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nice to see people are still rocking 775


yeah


----------



## BritishBob

My parents computer has a 3Ghz P4 in it. It's like 6 years old now.







I also have a P3 in a laptop that I use use Linux. It's only problem is the boot time, other than that it's perfect.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I also have a P3 in a laptop that I use use Linux. It's only problem is the boot time, other than that it's perfect.


My Pentium III PC (when booting from the Windows XP drive) boots noticeably quicker than my primary PC boots Windows 7. The specifications of both are in my signature for reference. Of course, it doesn't actually run as well. If I had an SSD in my primary PC, I imagine it might be closer and maybe a bit in favor of my primary PC.


----------



## charleswrivers

Got an old toasty q6600 at 3.8 Ghz here. Skipped a lot of generations that have surpassed it. Probably will skip ivy. I'd like some USB 3.0 love, DDR3 and the ability to have a SSD at the new SATA speeds... but... meh... those are wants. I'm still getting everything I need out of the old girl. I swapped a E6600 for the Q and a 680i for the 780i when EVGA wasn't going to update them and GPUs have come and gone... but other than a part here and there as I've felt like it, it's still been 775 since I ordered it 5 years ago in May.


----------



## j3st3r

Still rocking my E8500







Wants an Ivy Bridge but will wait to see performance benefits until I pull the trigger. Still blazing through all the newest games, though.

<3 Wolfdales. Such beasts.


----------



## cgull

Hi guys
Been meaning to join the club for a while..
Have 5 rigs all 775's
mostly stock except for the cel e3300:

q9400 @ 2.4 main pc ,stays stock


q6600 @ 2.4 gaming rig, sli have clocked to 3.0


e7300 @ 1.9 idling , my kids ghetto mac.. they use them at school so i built him one for home


e5200 @ 1.2 idling htpc/jukebox , runs 24/7 mostly


e3300 @ 3.3 oced..leftovers/test bed, last stop for parts before purgatory(garage)


I started with the 7300 a long time ago, since then there have been many upgrades, q6600 was last purchase,2nd hand very nice price

next move may be 1366, I ike to stay behind the cutting edge..hehe.. its a lot cheaper
I did flirt with a sempron way back when , but soon came to my senses ....... one socket to rule them all


----------



## PhatFree

Q8200 FTW


----------



## Billys7

Q6700 here...


----------



## terraprime

POSTED Q6600 @ 3.2ghz


----------



## jimmy2362

mine ^_^


----------



## jimmy2362




----------



## strych9

E7300


----------



## auntarie

Q9300 @ 2.5 GHz




Can I join?


----------



## Jonnykiv

Here is my LGA775 socket motherboard. Arrived today with 4GB Geil Black Dragon memory. And room for up to 3 way sli.

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


----------



## mr one

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2292248
heres mine


----------



## RedStapler

Just a heads up to the good people ITT... I have 2 LGA775 boards up for sale right now - one is part of a full system, one is the board and proc. Anyway, just trying to generate some interest... hoping to have this stuff sold asap!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnykiv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my LGA775 socket motherboard. Arrived today with 4GB Geil Black Dragon memory. And room for up to 3 way sli.
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


That's one good looking motherboard.







What is it?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> That's one good looking motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it?


im prity sure its the 790i ultra


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnykiv*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my LGA775 socket motherboard. Arrived today with 4GB Geil Black Dragon memory. And room for up to 3 way sli.
> 
> Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk


What CPU you using, I have this same board and have 2 oc-ed gtx460s and a gtx260 physx with a q9550 oc-ed to 4ghz. I have other rigs but this one is still humping bf3 on ultra,


----------



## alancsalt

I'm a bit out of control with my PCs at the moment (7), with the main two being a 2600K and a vanilla i7-980, but then I've got two GA-EP45-UD3P boards, a 1.1 and a 1.6, a GA-X48-DQ6 (already listed at this thread) and a Asus 965 Commando. I'm expecting an Asus X48 Rampage Extreme to arrive around Friday. Just last week I scored 2 sets of 2 x 1GB Transcend aXeRAM PC2-9600 new-unused from an Apple dealer....lol. Processors, well atm:

SL7J5 (Intel Pentium 4 520) L420A587
SL7KJ (Intel Pentium 4 520) 5427B118
SL7PW (Intel Pentium 4 540J) L507B005
SL8HZ (Intel Pentium 4 531) 3518A239
SL9XU (Intel Celeron D 347) 5629B404
SL9C6 (Intel Pentium 4 541) Q646AO89
SL9KA (Intel Pentium D 925) 3722A119
E1400 Celeron Q834A694
E4400 L704B027
e8400 (from Owl) Q843B289
e8400 batch number Q835A804 (Gave this one away)
e8500 batch number: Q822A720
e8500 batch number: (Must uncover this one and get the batch)
e8600 batch number: Q (Must uncover this one and get the batch)

1.1 EP45 going for FSB with E8500 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2286991
1.6 EP45 going for FSB with E8400 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287127
Asus P965 Commando at stock with E8600 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2295403

Yep, crazy, quite crazy....


----------



## Winwin

Q6600 VID 1.22


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winwin*
> 
> Q6600 VID 1.22


An SLACR with GO stepping and a good vid then because the norm is about 1.275v. (Assuming you've got speedstepping off)


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I'm a bit out of control with my PCs at the moment (7), with the main two being a 2600K and a vanilla i7-980, but then I've got two GA-EP45-UD3P boards, a 1.1 and a 1.6, a GA-X48-DQ6 (already listed at this thread) and a Asus 965 Commando. I'm expecting an Asus X48 Rampage Extreme to arrive around Friday. Just last week I scored 2 sets of 2 x 1GB Transcend aXeRAM PC2-9600 new-unused from an Apple dealer....lol. Processors, well atm:
> SL7J5 (Intel Pentium 4 520) L420A587
> SL7KJ (Intel Pentium 4 520) 5427B118
> SL7PW (Intel Pentium 4 540J) L507B005
> SL8HZ (Intel Pentium 4 531) 3518A239
> SL9XU (Intel Celeron D 347) 5629B404
> SL9C6 (Intel Pentium 4 541) Q646AO89
> SL9KA (Intel Pentium D 925) 3722A119
> E1400 Celeron Q834A694
> E4400 L704B027
> e8400 (from Owl) Q843B289
> e8400 batch number Q835A804 (Gave this one away)
> e8500 batch number: Q822A720
> e8500 batch number: (Must uncover this one and get the batch)
> e8600 batch number: Q (Must uncover this one and get the batch)
> 1.1 EP45 going for FSB with E8500 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2286991
> 1.6 EP45 going for FSB with E8400 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287127
> Asus P965 Commando at stock with E8600 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2295403
> Yep, crazy, quite crazy....


i looked at your validations and drooled. 500mhz+ FSB is something id love to get for my E5300 (525x8 for some 4.2ghz action)

But, alas, i am stuck with this EVGA 750i motherboard with no funds to get something better. I miss my G41 board, it may have been cheap and had an FSB wall @ 343mhz with both sticks in, but it still overclocked and ran better than what i have now (had 4.2ghz stable on that board, cant do it with this one because haha no decent vdroop control. Ironically the G41 board didnt have it at all.


----------



## Winwin

EDIT: Whoops sorry for double post.


----------



## Winwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> An SLACR with GO stepping and a good vid then because the norm is about 1.275v. (Assuming you've got speedstepping off)


You are correct









I'm at 3.6Ghz under 1.32V or so (something like that, I'm not home so I can't check the exact number). Runs stupid hot though in the mid 70Cs under load when I let Prime95 run for a while, but then the air flow in my case is terrible. I'm using an HS1283.

I know this chip has potential and I feel like getting better cooling just to see how far I can push it, but I don't know if it's realistically worth it- it'd just be for the hell of it


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winwin*
> 
> You are correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 3.6Ghz under 1.32V or so (something like that, I'm not home so I can't check the exact number). Runs stupid hot though in the mid 70Cs under load when I let Prime95 run for a while, but then the air flow in my case is terrible. I'm using an HS1283.
> I know this chip has potential and I feel like getting better cooling just to see how far I can push it, but I don't know if it's realistically worth it- it'd just be for the hell of it


If you do decide to upgrade your cooling, be aware that the H100 doesn't always play nicely with LGA775. As I found out. The hard way. (See sig...)


----------



## Winwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> If you do decide to upgrade your cooling, be aware that the H100 doesn't always play nicely with LGA775. As I found out. The hard way. (See sig...)


Oh... hmm..

I was planning to just make my own WC loop, but that and a new case is already running me $450...








The other option is the Antec Kuhler 920 for about $100, but I'm wondering if it'll be a dramatic improvement at all over my current HS1283. The nice thing about this cooler and buying a new case is I can move it over to my new rig when I decide to get one, though


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winwin*
> 
> You are correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 3.6Ghz under 1.32V or so (something like that, I'm not home so I can't check the exact number). Runs stupid hot though- 68 - 69C under load when I let Prime95 run for a while, but then the air flow in my case is terrible. I'm using an HS1283.
> I know this chip has potential and I feel like getting better cooling just to see how far I can push it, but I don't know if it's realistically worth it- it'd just be for the hell of it


I've got a 1.2V chip here that's pretty good on water but, based on the two chips I have, going above 3.8 isn't worth it and even between 3.6 and 3.8 you'll probably need a lot more voltage. I've put some stable clocks I've achieved with it below, max valid is in my sig but I could squeeze a little more out of it as that was superpi stable.


Spoiler: Q6600 clocks&voltages







Here's my everyday clock, I'd like to join please.









Edit: And if you've got 3.6GHz already it really isn't worth it for more performance as you'd be better off putting the money towards new hardware. If it's just for fun it might be worth it if your chip continues to scale well with voltage at higher clocks.


----------



## johnwethek

Hi guys, i recently outflopped my friend's sandybridge on a classified mobo with my 9550 and a p5q pro turbo. just thought i'd share. holla!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Q8400 and Q9300


----------



## darkphantom

Alright you guys, I have a decision to make. I picked up a GTX680 and realized it was a stupid move because I am now bottle-necked by my processor.

I want to know what my options are for overclocking. Since I only have 4gb of ram, I will probably upgrade it to 8gb asap. Additionally, I want to get a cooler for my CPU but can't decide between liquid and/or air.

My other option is to sell the parts off and go buy an i7 920 and 1366 board to move onwards.

Thoughts? suggestions?

What would you do if you were in my boat? I really don't want to spend much. I can go and return the GTX 680 since I do have 30 days.


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Alright you guys, I have a decision to make. I picked up a GTX680 and realized it was a stupid move because I am now bottle-necked by my processor.
> I want to know what my options are for overclocking. Since I only have 4gb of ram, I will probably upgrade it to 8gb asap. Additionally, I want to get a cooler for my CPU but can't decide between liquid and/or air.
> My other option is to sell the parts off and go buy an i7 920 and 1366 board to move onwards.
> Thoughts? suggestions?
> What would you do if you were in my boat? I really don't want to spend much. I can go and return the GTX 680 since I do have 30 days.


Wait a bit for Ivy Bridge to arrive, you might then want to pick up the i5, which would be better than the 920.


----------



## darkphantom

Hmm, well would you recommend I return the 680, then? Since I can't squeeze out more from it at the moment?

I was just thinking of getting 4gb more of ram and getting an air/liquid cooler for the CPU, OC it a bit and see how well it runs


----------



## jetpak12

@ *darkphantom*

I wouldn't recommend getting a socket 1366 system, as it's a dead-end socket without much of an upgrade path (somewhat like 775 looks like now).

If you can find a good deal on some additional DDR2 RAM, then I think you'd be set with your quad for a while longer, especially if you can get a good overclock. One thing to recommend with getting additional RAM is to try to get sticks that as closely match the RAM you already have. Overclocking socket 775 is highly dependent on how high you can increase your FSB, which can be limited by your RAM if you aren't careful.

Air coolers are simple, effective, and easy to use (and cheap) so you might want to get one of those. The Hyper212 is inexpensive and pretty highly recommended.









Although the Corsair all-in-one Hydro coolers are really simple as well, and produce great results, but they can be more costly.

And I'd just hang on to your 680, its a good GPU that should last you for a few upgrades if you decide to keep it that long.







Just wondering though, do you know if your CPU is really bottlenecking your 680? What are you upgrading from?


----------



## darkphantom

Well, I don't know. That's where the problem lies. Its the rig in my sig at the moment.
My ram is decent at 4-4-4-12 but its at 2.2v (Patriot) I'm looking to grab the same ram but it is hard to find. Did find some on ebay that are ending tomorrow, so I will see if I can snag that.

I'll look into the Hyper212 - what is the best bang for my buck in terms of cooling for <$50 ?


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, DDR2 are about double the price of DDR3, and like you said it is hard to find specific kits nowadays. I myself went through three different sets before I found a great deal on a 775 board that supported DDR3, so I've stuck with that.

I replied to your PM on the Hyper212, but its pretty much the de facto in terms of bang-for-buck, especially considering its low price (generally <$30).


----------



## alancsalt

Fast DDR2 - these are the names I've found....

Corsair Dominator ME-C1GD2D12DFx2 DDR2-1250 ( PC2-10000 ) , 5-5-5-18 2T at 2.4v

Kingston KHX9600D2K2/2G DDR2-1200 (PC2-9600) 5-5-5-15 at 2.3 - 2.35V

OCZ Flex XLC OCZ2FX12002G DDR2-1200 PC2-9600 6-6-6-18 at 2.2 - 2.25v / 2GB Dual Channel

OCZ Flex EXLC OCZ2FXE12004GK DDR2-1200 PC2-9600 6-6-6-18 at 2.2 - 2.25v / 4GB Dual Channel

Patriot Viper PVS22G9600ELK PC2-9600 DDR2-1200 5-5-5-12 2T at 2.3V Micron D9-based / 2GB Dual Channel

G.Skill Ripjaws F2-9600CL6D-4GBRH PC2-9600 DDR2-1200 6-6-6-18 at 1.9-2.0V / 4GB Dual Channel

Transcend aXeRam TX1200QLJ-2GK PC2-9600 DDR2-1200 5-5-5-15 at 2.2V Micron D9-based / 2GB Dual Channel

I found some unused aXeRAM in an Apple store.....this fast stuff is hard to find...


----------



## eskamobob1

thos G.skills are the best i have used (thoufgh the cloking is kinda hit and miss)... the kit we used ran at a nice 1450 affective durring our benches (and got pushed way past there when we needed it







)


----------



## alancsalt

My aXeRAM choked at 1240MHz, and my OCZ FlexXLC at 1188MHz.
That's at ambient temps of about 24C.


----------



## eskamobob1

ah... my ram was always net to a pot, so ambients were a little lower then that


----------



## alancsalt

I thought that might be the case.....









GSkill G.Skill F2-8800CL5D-4GPI (1100MHz) 2 x 2GB would do 1150 for me while the Corsair Dominator 8500C5D TwinX 2 x 2GB could only muster 1115MHz. That was before the penny dropped and I realised one stick could go faster than two. DOH!


----------



## darkphantom

grabbed the hyper212 evo, oc'd at 3.329ghz (QDR 1566 and the volts on auto)

If I increase the QDR I get a bsod. Temps are fine though. So what now?


----------



## StockDC2

w00t just finished upgrading my E8400 + Abit IP35 Pro to a Q9400 + Gigabyte EP45-UD3P. Couldn't be happier with the upgrade!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> grabbed the hyper212 evo, oc'd at 3.329ghz (QDR 1566 and the volts on auto)
> 
> If I increase the QDR I get a bsod. Temps are fine though. So what now?


Do you have all the volts on auto, or just some? You should start by putting in the voltages manually, especially for Vcore (CPU voltage), as auto could be adding too much, or not enough. Run CPU-Z and see what kind of voltage your chip is pulling at that clock.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StockDC2*
> 
> w00t just finished upgrading my E8400 + Abit IP35 Pro to a Q9400 + Gigabyte EP45-UD3P. Couldn't be happier with the upgrade!


Exactly the same as what i'm running now! I went from a E8500 on the same board though!









How are you liking it? What overclocks are you achieving?








I've got her rock stable @ 3.4GHz


----------



## iCeQGIGABYTE

LGA 775 Still Rocks!!!! I Got A Beasty Q6600 Runnin stable at 3.10Ghz I Wanted More, but my Mobo: Asus P5KPL/1600 Doesnt let me go further.. Anyway I Can Play Everything Maxed Out Like battlefield 3 at 50fps







got a Sapphire radeon hd 6790 1gb gddr5 also and this card helps me a lot getting max gaming experience and i dont care about i5s or i7s so far..... 775 = Undead chips ,Good Quality , Good Performances , Thats all


----------



## Erick Silver

Glad to see people still joining. Even though I am not posting very much or often I do check in daily to make sure all is well. Welcome all newcomers!


----------



## The Master Chief

I still rock a 775 gaming rig. Shortly I'll be replacing it however.


----------



## iCeQGIGABYTE

Nice to hear mORE From u BrothersDD


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCeQGIGABYTE*
> 
> LGA 775 Still Rocks!!!! I Got A Beasty Q6600 Runnin stable at 3.10Ghz I Wanted More, but my Mobo: Asus P5KPL/1600 Doesnt let me go further.. Anyway I Can Play Everything Maxed Out Like battlefield 3 at 50fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a Sapphire radeon hd 6790 1gb gddr5 also and this card helps me a lot getting max gaming experience and i dont care about i5s or i7s so far..... 775 = Undead chips ,Good Quality , Good Performances , Thats all


I agree, i'm getting slightly better performance in BF3. Going to nab an i5 sooner or later, not ready to jump quite yet. (As much as i'd love to be)...
As far as my sig rig goes.. I have an awesome mobo but bad ram


----------



## cdoublejj

LGA775 for life! From Pentium 4 to 4 cores.


----------



## iCeQGIGABYTE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I agree, i'm getting slightly better performance in BF3. Going to nab an i5 sooner or later, not ready to jump quite yet. (As much as i'd love to be)...
> As far as my sig rig goes.. I have an awesome mobo but bad ram


I see ur rig nice bro! my next upgr will be str8 i7 or im heading to an Alienware Aurora... and give this Rig to my Brother
Duno as soon as i find a way to earn money without robbing banks xD i will deside D Greets from greece


----------



## Erick Silver

I oersonally do not rock the 775 rig but my fiancee got my hand me downs. She is quite happy with her upgrade from Pentium [email protected] to [email protected]


----------



## iCeQGIGABYTE

Seems Legit


----------



## marsey99




----------



## iCeQGIGABYTE

Nice)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*


Nearly 200%


----------



## sasuke256




----------



## Adrenaline

Ive Got A - Intel Pentium E2160 @ 1.8Ghz (Soon Getting Rid Of It)


----------



## BodenM

Submitted form, the username used for my CPU-Z validation is the same as my OCN name BTW


----------



## animal0307

Rocking some closet hardware while my main rig is down for modding. 4.0 on a P4 640. This is why I love 775, slapped it together, did some quick math to get to 4.0 and just pushed the volts to one notch under red in the bios and boom stable enough. Not a crazy OC yet but I hope to hit 4.5+ I'm not concerned with temps so I'll run it to the thermal throttle if I have to. And on that note, Anyone know the thermal limit of the older 90nm P4's?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2346934


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Rocking some closet hardware while my main rig is down for modding. 4.0 on a P4 640. This is why I love 775, slapped it together, did some quick math to get to 4.0 and just pushed the volts to one notch under red in the bios and boom stable enough. Not a crazy OC yet but I hope to hit 4.5+ I'm not concerned with temps so I'll run it to the thermal throttle if I have to. And on that note, Anyone know the thermal limit of the older 90nm P4's?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2346934


Pentium® 4 Processor 640, 84 W, TCASE: 66.6°C ......any use?


----------



## animal0307

Thanks. I realized that I could just look it up after I posted and found it about 10 minutes later. Tcase is suppose to be the max suggested temp right? I thought older pentiums had no problem running in the 80's and higher. 66c just seems kinda low for intel chips. But maybe I'm just assuming things and you know what does.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> Thanks. I realized that I could just look it up after I posted and found it about 10 minutes later. Tcase is suppose to be the max suggested temp right? I thought older pentiums had no problem running in the 80's and higher. 66c just seems kinda low for intel chips. But maybe I'm just assuming things and you know what does.


Looking over the datasheet for your processor, it sounds like the processor will automatically "modulate" its clocks if it reads temperatures above Tcase (~66C) [see Page 79], and that the processor will auto-shutdown at 20C over Tcase [see Page 72].

Seems pretty low, but I suppose it makes sense considering its a 90nm processor. I'm no expert though.


----------



## animal0307

NIce find. Thanks for the info. +1 for going out of the way.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307*
> 
> NIce find. Thanks for the info. +1 for going out of the way.


No problem, glad I could help.









BTW, you guys should check out this post in the *ASUS P5Q Pro/Turbo/Pro Turbo* club to see my current 775 build!


----------



## animal0307

Ok so I got bored... Figured I'd try to kill something. P4 640 @ 4.65ghz.

This done on air with a MSI P35 Neo2-FR, Noctua C14, and some budget Crusial 2x1gb stick or 800 mhz ddr2. I was trying to get to 300fsb (4.8) but I had the voltage in the bios pushed to 2.1 and I could barely get it to boot 290 fsb.


----------



## barkinos98

should i trade my athlon 640 and 970 board to a q9300 and an el cheapo msi g31 board? i will post my validation then


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> should i trade my athlon 640 and 970 board to a q9300 and an el cheapo msi g31 board? i will post my validation then


Gah no. The 970 gives you a better upgrade path, and I don't think you'll be able to overclock that quad one the G31 board.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Gah no. The 970 gives you a better upgrade path, and I don't think you'll be able to overclock that quad one the G31 board.


true, i didnt think otherwise







still, the trade will be head to head, no money given or received. i was planning on getting the quad and the mobo then selling the mobo to get a P45 or a X48.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> should i trade my athlon 640 and 970 board to a q9300 and an el cheapo msi g31 board? i will post my validation then


I'm not as well-versed in the AMD side of things, but isn't the 640 a quad-core? I'm not sure a Q9300 will give you that much of an improvement. And like *strych* said, a G31 board won't be able to overclock the quad very well, if it all.

I would just stick with what you have, unless they're paying you.


----------



## BodenM

Unfortunately my E6850 died last week, so I don't have a 775 system anymore, I've moved on to Ivy.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Still rocking 775! I'm about to swap to Ivy once my laptop sells on ebay..


----------



## alancsalt

Even though I have Sandy 2600K and i7-980 rigs, using 775 to practice insulating for sub-zero ss phase unit and just for fun...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223 5592.82 MHz (559.28 * 10) E8600 in EP45-UD3P
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363723 5282.8 MHz (556.08 * 9.5) E8500 in Asus Rampage Extreme
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552 5079.88 MHz (564.43 * 9) E8400 in EP45-UD3P


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Even though I have Sandy 2600K and i7-980 rigs, using 775 to practice insulating for sub-zero ss phase unit and just for fun...
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223 5592.82 MHz (559.28 * 10) E8600 in EP45-UD3P
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363723 5282.8 MHz (556.08 * 9.5) E8500 in Asus Rampage Extreme
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552 5079.88 MHz (564.43 * 9) E8400 in EP45-UD3P


Love how the EP45-UD3P gets a slightly higher FSB


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Love how the EP45-UD3P gets a slightly higher FSB


It reached the same fsb and clock for the E8400 and beat the UD3P best E8500 clock/fsb (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344008). The E8600 has yet to be tried....
However, while I don't think mine is the best UD3P 1.6 board around, I can still respect the Asus REx.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It reached the same fsb and clock for the E8400 and beat the UD3P best E8500 clock/fsb (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344008). The E8600 has yet to be tried....
> However, while I don't think mine is the best UD3P 1.6 board around, I can still respect the Asus REx.


Lucky bugger! I've got a 1.0 board! Which doesn't have alot of vdroop, along with not needing alot of voltage. (I don't know it could be my processor(s) that i've had in it)


----------



## alancsalt

Mine is about my fourth UD3P. Getting hard to find a good one I think.... My present 1.0 doesn't clock as well as my current 1.6 The EP45-Extreme I bought didn't clock as well as either of them. RAM slot issues I think that was. Sold that. I've thrown a bit of money at finding a good one, and still not sure I have, though others assure me the rebooting issues after a fail are quite normal.

First X48 Rampage Extreme failed completely in the first week. This is my second. At least it's still working.

My Gigabyte X48-DQ6 doesn't clock as well as the UD3P. I've just bought a new-old-stock Asus Commando to play with, once i get through the Rampage. Bit of a nostalgia fest for the gear I couldn't afford at the time it was new ......


----------



## animal0307

I like the way you think. Someday I hope to be doing that.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Mine is about my fourth UD3P. Getting hard to find a good one I think.... My present 1.0 doesn't clock as well as my current 1.6 The EP45-Extreme I bought didn't clock as well as either of them. RAM slot issues I think that was. Sold that. I've thrown a bit of money at finding a good one, and still not sure I have, though others assure me the rebooting issues after a fail are quite normal.
> First X48 Rampage Extreme failed completely in the first week. This is my second. At least it's still working.
> My Gigabyte X48-DQ6 doesn't clock as well as the UD3P. I've just bought a new-old-stock Asus Commando to play with, once i get through the Rampage. Bit of a nostalgia fest for the gear I couldn't afford at the time it was new ......


Epic lol, I'd do the same and bench/test hardware.. But seeing as i'm a student i can't really afford to. It'd be good fun! The P45's and x48's were the best platform to overclock because of the high FSB's and most of the CPU's don't run hot!









Another good one is the first gen i7's.. 920 D0 etc. It starts off at 133FSB with a 20x multi then you can make it 140 FSB you get 2.8GHz... The multiplier being so high makes smaller FSB gains bring much higher clocks! If you get what i mean, not only that but it's still fast enough for modern day games!


----------



## jetpak12

Those EP45-UD3 boards are legendary for OCing socket 775 chips. I've heard that the v.1.1 revision boards are actually the best? Or maybe it just depends on who you ask.









Very nice clocks *alancsalt*!


----------



## alancsalt

I think boards can get little "injuries" over time, that can impair overclocking. So some boards, same model and revision, can overclock better than others. May not have been that way when new. The UDP 1.6 I used above was the best of the UD3P mobos I tried.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think boards can get little "injuries" over time, that can impair overclocking. So some boards, same model and revision, can overclock better than others. May not have been that way when new. The UDP 1.6 I used above was the best of the UD3P mobos I tried.


I was always going to get around to seeing how fast I could push this mere Core 2 Quad, I wanted to push the E8500 too. But it was never stable past 4.1GHz








The ram is my setback... Darn DDR3 taking over


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I was always going to get around to seeing how fast I could push this mere Core 2 Quad, I wanted to push the E8500 too. But it was never stable past 4.1GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ram is my setback... Darn DDR3 taking over


I kept searching ebay for ddr2 pc2-9600 and/or ddr2 1200MHz. Eventually found some N.O.S. Transcend aXeRAM in an Apple store - two sets of 2 x 1 for $AU139.00 Something like that can help get FSB above 550. Cold is the other way....

Hafta admit, haven't tried 775 quads.. 4.1GHz is good for a Q9400 isn't it?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I kept searching ebay for ddr2 pc2-9600 and/or ddr2 1200MHz. Eventually found some N.O.S. Transcend aXeRAM in an Apple store - two sets of 2 x 1 for $AU139.00 Something like that can help get FSB above 550. Cold is the other way....
> Hafta admit, haven't tried 775 quads.. 4.1GHz is good for a Q9400 isn't it?


I didn't get 4.1 on the Q9400.. I'm running 3.4 :/
I had 4.1 on the E8500 i had at one stage, this quad runs almost as cool as my E8500. It may have been due to too much thermal paste before, a E8500 has more computer performance compared to the Q9400 because of more cache/per core. But this is alot better for gaming i've found!


----------



## kpforce1

Hell yeah! I just put a 775 rig together in the last 5 months... even put it under water and did the SLI hack to use two gtx 480's in SLI on my Rampage Extreme







. I can say that once I put the x48 chipset, voltage circut, and CPU power MOSFETs, and Q9550 C1 under water, I was able to do WAAAAY more with the board. With 4 sticks of DDR3 and two GTX 480's the NB requires 1.73+ volts







. But only gets up to 48*C under load lol. I don't have a CPUID validation link yet but you can view my superpi link and see that my modsrigs link is there







.

EDIT: Here is my cpuz link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2390903


----------



## srsparky32

Joined with my Q9550. i miss that chip. 4.42 @ 1.44v


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32*
> 
> Joined with my Q9550. i miss that chip. 4.42 @ 1.44v


Nice! I'm guessing that is was *NOT* a C1 stepping.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Nice! I'm guessing that is was *NOT* a C1 stepping.


Nope, it was a mighty E0!


----------



## battlecryawesome

I have a few.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1543030

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209934

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2389758

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1379358

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1418617

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2423590

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140029

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1307824

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2342432

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1518533

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1481232

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2409006

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1522544

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138982

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140083

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1317772

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1395452

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2077202

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1341184

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139195

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1383654

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359297

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1529364

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1321055

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2357944

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2074019

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1757462

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1502642

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1545375

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2448813


----------



## zoson

E8600 @ 4680
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=583894


----------



## alancsalt

I found an E5200 to add to my collection, thought I'd drop it into an office pc with Intel DQ965GF mobo instead of the E2140 it had, but it wouldn't speedstep above 1.2GHz.. Looked up compatibility and E4xxx, E6XXX, and even E6xxx & E9xxx work with it, but not E5xxx..weird... (Lousy mobo anyway...bios devoid of options..)


----------



## Erick Silver

OK 775 users. I am looking for someone to take over this thread. I can no longer dedicate the time needed for it. Someone please step up and take it over. Otherwise I will just let it go to thee wayside. I'm sorry but I have too much other stuff going on.


----------



## battlecryawesome

No, Im sorry but you have to do it.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> No, Im sorry but you have to do it.


I'm gonna vote BCA to do it


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> No, Im sorry but you have to do it.


Ah yes. There is that. But let me counter that. I no longer have LGA775 equipment that I use. In fact I am selling off what equipment in that socket that I have left. See here:

For Sale or Trade: [FS/FT] C2D E7400, 2x1GB Gskill DDR2 RAM, P35 Motherboard


----------



## kpforce1

L
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Ah yes. There is that. But let me counter that. I no longer have LGA775 equipment that I use. In fact I am selling off what equipment in that socket that I have left. See here:
> For Sale or Trade: [FS/FT] C2D E7400, 2x1GB Gskill DDR2 RAM, P35 Motherboard


Ahh such a shame. Lol. My rampage extreme recently died and if I didn't have 2 other boards and wasn't folding it would have gone the wayside


----------



## battlecryawesome

awe man i need a e7400 to. if someone buys my e7300 ill buy it.


----------



## Erick Silver

I may have a buyer for the E7400 already.


----------



## Cyrious

In other news i pulled this off yesterday http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517567

Processor is going into my stepdads rig (both me and him are still rockin LGA 775, hes on a old BadAxe2 whereas im on my P5Q-E), but thats ok because within the next week or so im getting a Q9400, and im gonna take that puppy to 4ghz for 24/7 clocks.


----------



## Zig-Zag

I'm in Q6600 E7400 E5200 PD805


----------



## kzone75

Intel Pentium D 945


----------



## Cyrious

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529978

Told ya id do it


----------



## kpforce1

Nice Cyrious. Lot of Vcore going on there lol. Out of curiosity, what strap (or FSB ratio) are you running on the North Bridge? What voltage are you running on the North Bridge as well. My X48 rampage extreme crapped out on me and I'm pretty sure it was the NB or NB VRMs. I had to use 1.73V on the NB with SLI'ed 480's and running 4 sticks of Ram @ 2000 Mhz. Everything was underwater and the mobo died at idle lol


----------



## dhenzjhen

vcore looks awsome to me specially with all 4cores on.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Nice Cyrious. Lot of Vcore going on there lol. Out of curiosity, what strap (or FSB ratio) are you running on the North Bridge? What voltage are you running on the North Bridge as well. My X48 rampage extreme crapped out on me and I'm pretty sure it was the NB or NB VRMs. I had to use 1.73V on the NB with SLI'ed 480's and running 4 sticks of Ram @ 2000 Mhz. Everything was underwater and the mobo died at idle lol


obviously it is unstable (second i put load on it it crashed so hard it didnt even bsod). Right now im at 3.8ghz folding stable (a damn good achievement all things considered). As for my settings, i have 2 GPUs in (GTX 260 primary GT 240 secondary both in the PCI-E slots connected to the NB), w/ 4x 1GB sticks installed for ram. Strap is set to 333 (the default strap for 1333mhz FSB cpus; cant use 400 because its bugged for this board model), with 1.46v being fed to it. NB is being air cooled by a 92mm fan draped across it. Ive been at full load for the past 4-5 hours and everything is quite happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> vcore looks awsome to me specially with all 4cores on.
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


My board doesnt have the option to disable cores. My old EVGA 750i board did, but not this one. And im at 3.8 1.408v.

Kinda-sorta debating on whether to push for the last 200mhz or just leave it where it is.


----------



## dhenzjhen

You can always disable cores in the OS like this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2445920


----------



## Zig-Zag

Plz add my Q6600 cpuz link in the sig thanks!


----------



## TOO

I still can't get passed 3.89Ghz here :-(


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TOO*
> 
> I still can't get passed 3.89Ghz here :-(


I couldn't get my q9550 C1 paste 3.7Ghz on my P43 board. Got a Rampage Extreme board and could do 4.1-4.2Ghz stable. Go figure... the x48 chipset was pretty awesome (and had twice the power phases my p43 did lol).


----------



## 4thKor

Signed up with my three quads! Glad to see the 775's have a fan club!


----------



## nowcontrol

I am already in the list but recently have sold my e6600 and replaced with an e8500.....

OC'ed this upto 4185MHz so far..... 









I had got it upto 4230MHz but am having trouble with stabilitiy at the speed, and i'm not sure if i should push the voltage any more than it is.


----------



## tenchu

E5700


----------



## corky dorkelson

Socket 775 will live in my house as long as I do.

I will always find SOMETHING for it to do.


----------



## gatornation240

Got my Q8200 sitting in a ud3p45, once I find a small enough case with handles I'll be using it for surveillance purposes. Could only get it to run @ 2.8 iirc


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> obviously it is unstable (second i put load on it it crashed so hard it didnt even bsod). Right now im at 3.8ghz folding stable (a damn good achievement all things considered). As for my settings, i have 2 GPUs in (GTX 260 primary GT 240 secondary both in the PCI-E slots connected to the NB), w/ 4x 1GB sticks installed for ram. Strap is set to 333 (the default strap for 1333mhz FSB cpus; cant use 400 because its bugged for this board model), with 1.46v being fed to it. NB is being air cooled by a 92mm fan draped across it. Ive been at full load for the past 4-5 hours and everything is quite happy.
> My board doesnt have the option to disable cores. My old EVGA 750i board did, but not this one. And im at 3.8 1.408v.
> Kinda-sorta debating on whether to push for the last 200mhz or just leave it where it is.


Just leave it.. I had a Q9400 once and it was a struggle to get it to 3.4GHz, the last 200MHz won't see much of a difference and it'll degrade the chip a lot faster. I guarantee you'll struggle to replace it or at least get something equivalent. It will cost a fair bit to replace anyway..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> I am already in the list but recently have sold my e6600 and replaced with an e8500.....
> OC'ed this upto 4185MHz so far.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had got it upto 4230MHz but am having trouble with stabilitiy at the speed, and i'm not sure if i should push the voltage any more than it is.


You should be OK to add a bit more Vcore, keep it below 1.4v and you should be good as gold. Have you added some other voltages such as MCH (I think it is?)
What are your temps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Got my Q8200 sitting in a ud3p45, once I find a small enough case with handles I'll be using it for surveillance purposes. Could only get it to run @ 2.8 iirc


2.8 is decent for a Q8200.. They were slow things and never clocked well!

Also I just noticed I have a E2140 in my HTPC that I'm setting up in a couple of weeks, should be great! I want to see if I can increase the clockspeed with a program on the locked Dell board though or possibly get an el cheapo something which allows for tweaking + more SATA ports. I'll have a look at the tip to see if anyone has thrown out anything 775.. Might be able to grab something decent for cheap.


----------



## Winwin

I got a G0 Q6600 with a VID of 1.22. It's lapped.
How to cool this thing though? I'm currently at 3.6ghz at 1.3V and it's already stupid hot- 80s on load.

I want to push it more and I know I got a lot of room, just the cooling...


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winwin*
> 
> I got a G0 Q6600 with a VID of 1.22. It's lapped.
> How to cool this thing though? I'm currently at 3.6ghz at 1.3V and it's already stupid hot- 80s on load.
> I want to push it more and I know I got a lot of room, just the cooling...


That is hot. Mine is a VID of 1.32v and I'm clocked at 3.6Ghz(1.5v) and Folding 24/7 with a temp of only 60-62 on air with a Hyper 212. I've also lapped it.


----------



## TOO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I couldn't get my q9550 C1 paste 3.7Ghz on my P43 board. Got a Rampage Extreme board and could do 4.1-4.2Ghz stable. Go figure... the x48 chipset was pretty awesome (and had twice the power phases my p43 did lol).


Would benefit if the bios was updated to a mod that has the pro stuff?
At this point dosn't worth changing anything in this system.


----------



## Eric335

Hello!

One of my hobbies has always been tearing apart old computers and scavenging their internals. Usually its extremely slow processors that barely work, like a handful of Celerons. Lately, a friend of mine gave me a computer with a Pentium4 3.0Ghz processor, 2x 256mb RAM, and a Dell mobo.

I was just wondering, can i overclock this CPU? Is this CPU even relevant anymore? I dont have a harddrive for it yet, but ill be ordering one eventually, and running a Linux distro.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Hello!
> One of my hobbies has always been tearing apart old computers and scavenging their internals. Usually its extremely slow processors that barely work, like a handful of Celerons. Lately, a friend of mine gave me a computer with a Pentium4 3.0Ghz processor, 2x 256mb RAM, and a Dell mobo.
> I was just wondering, can i overclock this CPU? Is this CPU even relevant anymore? I dont have a harddrive for it yet, but ill be ordering one eventually, and running a Linux distro.


Give it some more RAM and it'll do you a decent job. I'm assuming it is Hyper-Threading, but make sure you enable that in BIOS. Dell mobos won't overclock, least I've never seen one that will. Our office is still running Dimension 4600's that I upgraded to Northwood 3.06 CPU's and added RAM. They run just fine, although they won't break any speed records.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Hello!
> One of my hobbies has always been tearing apart old computers and scavenging their internals. Usually its extremely slow processors that barely work, like a handful of Celerons. Lately, a friend of mine gave me a computer with a Pentium4 3.0Ghz processor, 2x 256mb RAM, and a Dell mobo.
> I was just wondering, can i overclock this CPU? Is this CPU even relevant anymore? I dont have a harddrive for it yet, but ill be ordering one eventually, and running a Linux distro.


IIRC the ep45 boards are volt limited for pre C2D chips. Not sure about p35, but Asus Commando P965 does the trick. If extreme cooling there are volt mods. I think there was a volt modded one for sale in marketplace forum recently (?)


----------



## Eric335

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Give it some more RAM and it'll do you a decent job. I'm assuming it is Hyper-Threading, but make sure you enable that in BIOS. Dell mobos won't overclock, least I've never seen one that will. Our office is still running Dimension 4600's that I upgraded to Northwood 3.06 CPU's and added RAM. They run just fine, although they won't break any speed records.


Thanks for the info! Suggestion for what RAM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> IIRC the ep45 boards are volt limited for pre C2D chips. Not sure about p35, but Asus Commando P965 does the trick. If extreme cooling there are volt mods. I think there was a volt modded one for sale in marketplace forum recently (?)


Ill take a look at that mobo.









Whats a good test bench chasis?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eric335*
> 
> Thanks for the info! Suggestion for what RAM?


Google the mobo by the number and you'll find RAM upgrades. Go with the best you can. It varies quite a bit depending on model of mobo. You may have to know exactly what system it came out of to find the mobo number. It can be a challenge!


----------



## alancsalt

I'm using a Lian-Li T160 with the "handle" cut off, but there are a few others available. I think the Dimastech has a good rep.... http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Dimastech-Test-Bench-Table-Easy-V25-Review Of course, I may be behind the times.









A few different ones here... http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=103_467


----------



## Winwin

Do any of you feel the need to upgrade to the newer i7 series?

I've been thinking about it, but I don't have problems with my current PC as it is. It's just one of those temptations.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winwin*
> 
> Do any of you feel the need to upgrade to the newer i7 series?
> I've been thinking about it, but I don't have problems with my current PC as it is. It's just one of those temptations.


I kinda wish I had stuck with my Q9550 and Rampage x48, would have saved me a few hundred and was more than capable for what I do. But I gotta say I love my 2500k and Sabertooth P67.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winwin*
> 
> Do any of you feel the need to upgrade to the newer i7 series?
> I've been thinking about it, but I don't have problems with my current PC as it is. It's just one of those temptations.


I would have still been rocking my Rampage extreme x48 and Q9550 @ 4.1 SLI 670's had the board not died on me







. Had to throw 1.71ish volt to the NB for it to keep up with the two cards, sound card, and 4 sticks of ram. I since put my i7 920 x58 setup in my primary rig and put my q9550 in my p43 and 5970 folding rig







. To me, it wasn't a huge "noticable" difference in performance exept on certain games (heavily modded GTA4, skyrim, Modded crysis/crysis 2, and large MP maps in BF3). All still playable of course. I had to do an SLI hack on my x48 board though and i did see some artifacts once in a while playing games.

I also have an old P4 520 with HT stock 3.4Ghz engineering sample rig with a 9800gtx+ and gts 250 in SLI lol. Well, and a Q8400 rig (i think).


----------



## TOO

I think it's time to kill this setup, 1155 now finally is in a good price, 775 was really good to me.
I'll probably keep it in the garage, I can't just put it in the trash yet.
R.I.P.


----------



## Winwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I would have still been rocking my Rampage extreme x48 and Q9550 @ 4.1 SLI 670's had the board not died on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Had to throw 1.71ish volt to the NB for it to keep up with the two cards, sound card, and 4 sticks of ram. I since put my i7 920 x58 setup in my primary rig and put my q9550 in my p43 and 5970 folding rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To me, it wasn't a huge "noticable" difference in performance exept on certain games (heavily modded GTA4, skyrim, Modded crysis/crysis 2, and large MP maps in BF3). All still playable of course. I had to do an SLI hack on my x48 board though and i did see some artifacts once in a while playing games.
> I also have an old P4 520 with HT stock 3.4Ghz engineering sample rig with a 9800gtx+ and gts 250 in SLI lol. Well, and a Q8400 rig (i think).


Yeah I'm feeling the same thing. i7 is damn amazing, but at the same time my old rig can handle a lot of modern work fine when equipped with a strong GPU and especially a SSD setup.
Just don't know when I should make the jump. I think I may just run this rig straight into the ground until it just struggles too much with newer stuff.


----------



## eskamobob1

getting a fully watercooled skulltrail setup with 2x dual PCB 295s in not too long







... cant wait to get one of these beasts once again


----------



## Bradford1040

q9550 c1 owners what is the most volts anyone has used on the vcore with out frying it, I am using a 790i board so vdroop is bad but not the worst I have seen but I am using allot of volts now to keep it at 3.7 24/7 and kinda wish I had a E0 chip now but temps are still in check so was wondering how much vcore volts I really can throw at her.

I need the truth on this not some i got 4ghz on a C1 with 1.2 vcore lol I want to hear about the highest volts used not the lowest at a good OC (nice to hear and see but not my question at hand)

I have seen some saying 1.5~1.6 v is not all that bad just takes time off the life of the chip but has anyone used more? thanks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> getting a fully watercooled skulltrail setup with 2x dual PCB 295s in not too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... cant wait to get one of these beasts once again


derickwm had some for sale if you haven't got some already.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> q9550 c1 owners what is the most volts anyone has used on the vcore with out frying it, I am using a 790i board so vdroop is bad but not the worst I have seen but I am using allot of volts now to keep it at 3.7 24/7 and kinda wish I had a E0 chip now but temps are still in check so was wondering how much vcore volts I really can throw at her.
> I need the truth on this not some i got 4ghz on a C1 with 1.2 vcore lol I want to hear about the highest volts used not the lowest at a good OC (nice to hear and see but not my question at hand)
> I have seen some saying 1.5~1.6 v is not all that bad just takes time off the life of the chip but has anyone used more? thanks


lol... i hit 1.75+ with LHe, but dont think i would recomend that for every day use








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> derickwm had some for sale if you haven't got some already.


thats where im getting them







... just wont have the cash untill pay day, so i hope no one beets me to them









EDIT: but she didnt get the NB block at the fire sale and i didnt know i would be buying a skulltrail then, so now i need to pay $40 for one


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> q9550 c1 owners what is the most volts anyone has used on the vcore with out frying it, I am using a 790i board so vdroop is bad but not the worst I have seen but I am using allot of volts now to keep it at 3.7 24/7 and kinda wish I had a E0 chip now but temps are still in check so was wondering how much vcore volts I really can throw at her.
> I need the truth on this not some i got 4ghz on a C1 with 1.2 vcore lol I want to hear about the highest volts used not the lowest at a good OC (nice to hear and see but not my question at hand)
> I have seen some saying 1.5~1.6 v is not all that bad just takes time off the life of the chip but has anyone used more? thanks


I was running 4.1Ghz on my Q9550 C1 with 1.46 ish volts. I was also under water and was using a rampage extreme board.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> q9550 c1 owners what is the most volts anyone has used on the vcore with out frying it, I am using a 790i board so vdroop is bad but not the worst I have seen but I am using allot of volts now to keep it at 3.7 24/7 and kinda wish I had a E0 chip now but temps are still in check so was wondering how much vcore volts I really can throw at her.
> I need the truth on this not some i got 4ghz on a C1 with 1.2 vcore lol I want to hear about the highest volts used not the lowest at a good OC (nice to hear and see but not my question at hand)
> I have seen some saying 1.5~1.6 v is not all that bad just takes time off the life of the chip but has anyone used more? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I was running 4.1Ghz on my Q9550 C1 with 1.46 ish volts. I was also under water and was using a rampage extreme board.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> q9550 c1 owners what is the most volts anyone has used on the vcore with out frying it, I am using a 790i board so vdroop is bad but not the worst I have seen but I am using allot of volts now to keep it at 3.7 24/7 and kinda wish I had a E0 chip now but temps are still in check so was wondering how much vcore volts I really can throw at her.
> I need the truth on this not some i got 4ghz on a C1 with 1.2 vcore lol I want to hear about the highest volts used not the lowest at a good OC (nice to hear and see but not my question at hand)
> I have seen some saying 1.5~1.6 v is not all that bad just takes time off the life of the chip but has anyone used more? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> lol... i hit 1.75+ with LHe, but dont think i would recomend that for every day use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> derickwm had some for sale if you haven't got some already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats where im getting them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... just wont have the cash untill pay day, so i hope no one beets me to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: but she didnt get the NB block at the fire sale and i didnt know i would be buying a skulltrail then, so now i need to pay $40 for one
Click to expand...

Will the volts get at this chip or is it just heat? I want to push it 1.6~1.65 maybe sitting at 1.55 now after a year or so hate putting that out there at first most come back and say thats way to much volts but this chip likes it there not one bsod but if I lower it even the slightest she will crash. so my question still remains on this I would like to hear others that ran high volts just to ease the jump in my mind, I don't want it to go poof lol (OK I admit it I am nervous lol, but only because I cant get a new board and chip at the moment) I really want it at 4ghz my sli will just scale so much better plus I like the fact of beating out the hex AMD rig my friend has lol with my 2008 rig long live LGA775 for my broke azz

PS I am on water not air and thinking of even grabbing a board block for the 790I which they sell still


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Will the volts get at this chip or is it just heat? I want to push it 1.6~1.65 maybe sitting at 1.55 now after a year or so hate putting that out there at first most come back and say thats way to much volts but this chip likes it there not one bsod but if I lower it even the slightest she will crash. so my question still remains on this I would like to hear others that ran high volts just to ease the jump in my mind, I don't want it to go poof lol (OK I admit it I am nervous lol, but only because I cant get a new board and chip at the moment) I really want it at 4ghz my sli will just scale so much better plus I like the fact of beating out the hex AMD rig my friend has lol with my 2008 rig long live LGA775 for my broke azz
> PS I am on water not air and thinking of even grabbing a board block for the 790I which they sell still


Can you post your BIOS template settings? Maybe we can help lower your Vcore by adjusting some other voltages (i.e. gtlref's and etc.)


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Will the volts get at this chip or is it just heat? I want to push it 1.6~1.65 maybe sitting at 1.55 now after a year or so hate putting that out there at first most come back and say thats way to much volts but this chip likes it there not one bsod but if I lower it even the slightest she will crash. so my question still remains on this I would like to hear others that ran high volts just to ease the jump in my mind, I don't want it to go poof lol (OK I admit it I am nervous lol, but only because I cant get a new board and chip at the moment) I really want it at 4ghz my sli will just scale so much better plus I like the fact of beating out the hex AMD rig my friend has lol with my 2008 rig long live LGA775 for my broke azz
> PS I am on water not air and thinking of even grabbing a board block for the 790I which they sell still


It's my understanding these chips will run more than 1.55. Mine is an EO, but I' currently clocked at 4.17 with 1.6+ volts (not at home, so can't give exact). My understanding is that you DON'T want to go over 1.5v in CPU-Z. Mine's at 1.48, which I feel is safe. I've been folding at this speed for awhile now, so I know it's stable. As far as chip degradation, I don't know. Like anything else though, the more you crank it up the more chance of a failure! Isn't that what OC'ing is all about? The thrill of success mixed with the chance of catastrophic failure gets my adrenalin pumping! It's your call......

EDIT: And I'm under water with temps pushing 75 on a tough work unit. Temps are critical!


----------



## dmckoy

my EP43-UD3L works like a champ 1ghz overclock still loving it , cpu a bit of a bottleneck to bad memory so expensive.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278213

baught my self G41M-VS3 R2.0 with 8 gb ddr3 but not as good OC with its rated 1333 Fsb cant get pass 3.6 ghz.


----------



## eskamobob1

_*MY SKULLTRAIL JUST ARRIVED!!!*_

ill get picks up and probably a log started in about a week or so when i can start tinkering with it









EDIT: i made it bigger cause i felt like being obnoxious








EDIT2: and bolded
EDIT3: and underlined and italicized







... i guess im just a little excited


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> _*MY SKULLTRAIL JUST ARRIVED!!!*_
> 
> ill get picks up and probably a log started in about a week or so when i can start tinkering with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: i made it bigger cause i felt like being obnoxious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: and bolded
> EDIT3: and underlined and italicized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i guess im just a little excited


That doesn't count, it's LGA771


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> That doesn't count, it's LGA771


I can no has second in?


----------



## rodrigo207

I´m trying to get some extra life out of my LGA775 rig. For the past 4 years or so it has been runing a e4500 at 3.2GHz. I want to get more ram (total of 8GB) and a better CPU. I´m thinking either a Q6600 or an E8400. I could use a quad core, but on the other hand I know those E8400´s can OC quite well. I can get an e8400 for 25% less money than a q6600... so what do you guys think?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodrigo207*
> 
> I´m trying to get some extra life out of my LGA775 rig. For the past 4 years or so it has been runing a e4500 at 3.2GHz. I want to get more ram (total of 8GB) and a better CPU. I´m thinking either a Q6600 or an E8400. I could use a quad core, but on the other hand I know those E8400´s can OC quite well. I can get an e8400 for 25% less money than a q6600... so what do you guys think?


Get the quad, it like night and day vs a dual core. In fact if possible get a 45nm quad. They're a bit more expensive but they run cooler and overclock better. The only difficulty is that getting them overclocked high is a pain in the balls because the 2 internal dies communicate with each other through the FSB, putting more strain on the northbridge.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Get the quad, it like night and day vs a dual core. In fact if possible get a 45nm quad. They're a bit more expensive but they run cooler and overclock better. The only difficulty is that getting them overclocked high is a pain in the balls because the 2 internal dies communicate with each other through the FSB, putting more strain on the northbridge.


I beg to differ when it comes to a Q6600. A Q9550 on the other hand I would probly agree. I'm currently running an E8500 at 4ghz in one rig and a Q6600 at 3Ghz in another and the dual core is much faster/better in every benchmark I've tried so far by a good margin. The only place the Q6600 can compete in is video encoding but even still they are about tied in my test's. For everyday use web browsing and gaming the dual core has been noticeably much faster for me. Maybe I was expecting a bit too much out of the Q6600 but I'm not exactly thrilled with it just yet but I just started OC'ing it so I'm curious how far I can push this thing and how much better it can perform. It didn't take much work to get to 3Ghz so its looking like there is a good bit more room to go with it. Only reason I picked it up was because the price was extremely awesome


----------



## rodrigo207

With either CPU I will probably be limited by temperature. I have an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro and am not really planing on upgrading that. And I know the quads need better cooling. I see a few Q9550 for twice the price of the e8400, and 50% more than the q6600....


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> I beg to differ. I'm currently running an E8500 at 4ghz in one rig and a Q6600 at 3Ghz in another and the dual core is much faster/better in every benchmark I've tried so far by a good margin. The only place the Q6600 can compete in is video encoding but even still they are about tied in my test's. For everyday use web browsing and gaming the dual core has been noticeably much faster for me. Maybe I was expecting a bit too much out of the Q6600 but I'm not exactly thrilled with it just yet but I just started OC'ing it so I'm curious how far I can push this thing and how much better it can perform. Only reason I picked it up was because the price was extremely awesome


Well it was like that for me, then again, my previous processor was an E5300 clocked to 4ghz, which lacked: an additional core pair, another 1MB of cache per pair, and SSE4. My Q9400 @ 3.8ghz trumps the E5300 @ 4. Borderlands 2 in particular was quite happy with the Q9400 over the E5300.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodrigo207*
> 
> With either CPU I will probably be limited by temperature. I have an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro and am not really planing on upgrading that. And I know the quads need better cooling. I see a few Q9550 for twice the price of the e8400, and 50% more than the q6600....


I was in the same boat. I originally wanted a Q9450 but they were a lot more than what I paid for the Q6600 so I gave the Q6600 a shot. I'm just giving you my personal experience between the dual and quad core because I'm running similar cpu's to what you are looking to buy. I'm running a CM Hyper 212+ on my Q6600 and even at 3GHz I've never seen load temps over 48C (23C ambient) running IBT or 42C on any other benchmark. Its a great cooler and I think its on sale on Newegg right now for $20 free shipping.


----------



## alancsalt

You keep saying E8400.








I know E8600 might be hard to find at a good price, but E8500 should be about same price, and has advantage of .5 higher multi.. so 400 fsb gets you 3.8Ghz instead of 3.6GHz ....


----------



## Shev7chenko

An update on the 775 rig.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2614764

Running great and even better now with 4gb of DDR2

specs in sig.

I just finished winning a game of DOTA 2 on this rig at my parents house when I stopped to visit today. Ran great without a hiccup.


----------



## rodrigo207

ok... I think I´m getting a q6600 after all. The guy also has 4GB of RAM that I´m interested in, so that should make my life easier.
If I had better cooling I would probably go with a e8x00 and OC the hell out of it. But a Quad at 3.6GHz or so should be decent enough for my usage.


----------



## DJ4g63t

Just make sure the q6600 is a G0 stepping. They have a higher heat threshold and OC better than the other stepping.


----------



## kpforce1

I can say that a Q9550 or better @ 4GHz is pretty fast. I'd like to mess with a Q8xxx some time. Only thing I don't like about the 775 platform after using newer ones is that damn north bridge lol... runnig two high power GPUs, 4 sticks of 2000Mhz RAM, a few HDD's and I had to push 1.7x volts to the NB... needless to say the board lasted about 5 months even being watercooled lol.


----------



## Cyrious

well, i got a DFI x38 motherboard coming for me to play with. Going to see if i can get some better overclocking results on my E5300, then push my Celeron E1400 to 3ghz or better.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You keep saying E8400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know E8600 might be hard to find at a good price, but E8500 should be about same price, and has advantage of .5 higher multi.. so 400 fsb gets you 3.8Ghz instead of 3.6GHz ....


Also, the E8500 can happily run that 3.8Ghz and maybe slightly higher on stock volts. i know it can on my x48-dq6.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Also, the E8500 can happily run that 3.8Ghz and maybe slightly higher on stock volts. i know it can on my x48-dq6.


Ah, joyful memory! E8500 in X48-DQ6, 4.5GHz @1.45v for two years....... never did die, I merely updated....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552 E8400 5079.88 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363723 E8500 5282.8 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223 E8600 5592.82 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123 E5200 4019.65 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2082237 Celeron 347 5382.17 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049386 Pentium 4 531 4006.7 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049256 Pentium 4 541 4245.17 MHz


----------



## nighthawk-73

oh ho ho ho, got to say, love that Rampage Extreme x48 775 board, it just ran those chips like they were
at the amusement park on hte rollercoaster.

i always found it was fund ot take a good chip and don't go for high mhz but see how high
a bus speed you can push out of that REX,, very nicve board.,....
give me a shout if your ever gonna sell it.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, joyful memory! E8500 in X48-DQ6, 4.5GHz @1.45v for two years....... never did die, I merely updated....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552 E8400 5079.88 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2363723 E8500 5282.8 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223 E8600 5592.82 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123 E5200 4019.65 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2082237 Celeron 347 5382.17 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049386 Pentium 4 531 4006.7 MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049256 Pentium 4 541 4245.17 MHz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nighthawk-73*
> 
> oh ho ho ho, got to say, love that Rampage Extreme x48 775 board, it just ran those chips like they were
> at the amusement park on hte rollercoaster.
> i always found it was fund ot take a good chip and don't go for high mhz but see how high
> a bus speed you can push out of that REX,, very nicve board.,....
> give me a shout if your ever gonna sell it.....


Well EP45-UD3P was no FSB slouch with 1200MHz DDR2 either....









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287127 620MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2288449 610MHz

Sell it! Sacrilege....


----------



## Cyrious

Managed to get my mitts on an EVGA 790i Ultra SLI. Once i get an 8 gig kit of DDR3 for it, im going to switch my main rig over to it (ugh) and then have some overclocking fun with my quad core.

I did however stick my Celeron E1400 on it and managed to squeeze 1580mhz FSB out of it before it wouldnt post anymore. Im pretty sure that if i had more time and a better cooler (bleh at old thermaltake cooler) i could have pushed it past 1600mhz FSB.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Managed to get my mitts on an EVGA 790i Ultra SLI. Once i get an 8 gig kit of DDR3 for it, im going to switch my main rig over to it (ugh) and then have some overclocking fun with my quad core.
> I did however stick my Celeron E1400 on it and managed to squeeze 1580mhz FSB out of it before it wouldnt post anymore. Im pretty sure that if i had more time and a better cooler (bleh at old thermaltake cooler) i could have pushed it past 1600mhz FSB.


That's Rated FSB? ... slightly different figure.....for example, in the post above 620 FSB is a "Rated FSB" of 2480... (CPUZ calls FSB "Bus Speed".)

I don't know much about E1400, but 395MHz is probably pretty good for one of those. I see one guys validation for 4GHz running 400MHz... http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=498623 That's his best...


----------



## wthenshaw

just found a load of socket 775 chips in a drawer


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> just found a load of socket 775 chips in a drawer


And you didnt post pictures? Shame on you!


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> And you didnt post pictures? Shame on you!


here you go then










Pentium 4 3.40GHz (505 i believe?)
Pentium 4 2.93GHz (515, again i think)
Pentium 4 2.80GHz (No idea)
Celeron D 3.20GHz (352)


----------



## lordhinton

Hi guys! thanks for adding me to the group.!

i got my q6600 G0 kentsfeild at 2.4GHz on an msi g41m-p28, now i had it running at 3.0GHz stable on my previous old motherboard without changing the voltages. but i cant even get it to boot when i up the GHz to 3.0 ghz, does it need more voltage through to make it work, im not too clever with this stuff! i do know how ever it does work at 3.0GHz.

thanks
-Lordhinton


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> here you go then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentium 4 3.40GHz (505 i believe?)
> Pentium 4 2.93GHz (515, again i think)
> Pentium 4 2.80GHz (No idea)
> Celeron D 3.20GHz (352)


Want that celly, stick it on my EVGA 790i board, slushbucket my H50, and go to town overclocking it. Maybe all the damn ice wont melt in 10 minutes like it did when i slushed my Pentium D 945.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Want that celly, stick it on my EVGA 790i board, slushbucket my H50, and go to town overclocking it. Maybe all the damn ice wont melt in 10 minutes like it did when i slushed my Pentium D 945.


well i happen to be listing all four chips (along with a really old celeron (not 775) and an amd duron 1.3) on ebay tonight as a joblot, i have no use for these chips


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> And you didnt post pictures? Shame on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you go then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pentium 4 3.40GHz (505 i believe?)
> Pentium 4 2.93GHz (515, again i think)
> Pentium 4 2.80GHz (No idea)
> Celeron D 3.20GHz (352)
Click to expand...

I wonder what's the batch on the 352?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I wonder what's the batch on the 352?


this is what is written on the chip

Intel'05
Celeron D
352 SL96P China
3.20GHz/512/533/05A
6511B797


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> well i happen to be listing all four chips (along with a really old celeron (not 775) and an amd duron 1.3) on ebay tonight as a joblot, i have no use for these chips


But i be broke man. I has no monies.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> But i be broke man. I has no monies.


i doubt theyll go for much, no one wants these anymore. they all worked 6 months ago when i tested them and theyve been sat in a little box since then however i havent been able to re test as there isnt a 775 board in the house


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> I wonder what's the batch on the 352?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what is written on the chip
> 
> Intel'05
> Celeron D
> 352 SL96P China
> 3.20GHz/512/533/05A
> 6511B797
Click to expand...

thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Omg! Old school!
Here's my 775 E6500:

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/14/1442cbe3_80.jpeg
http://cdn.overclock.net/8/8b/8b20ae44_81.jpeg

My 775 vs my new 1155:
http://cdn.overclock.net/a/aa/aaf9a20a_20121219_003102.jpeg
http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6b/6bf0538e_20121219_003447.jpeg
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/ce/ceb6b06a_20121219_003332.jpeg

I'll try and get a CPU-Z reading when I have access to it (as it is sitting in my mum's house, under the staircase)


----------



## Lutfij

WOW, where was I dozing all these days...? Add me to your club mates! Owner of an RE x48 with a new watercooling setup.
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/273453-29-lutfi-build-officially-first-build

Hope you guys like the images. Was wondering if I should open a thread and host the pics here







?


----------



## 4thKor

Anybody out there running a Q6600 GO on a GA-X48T-DQ6? I'd like to get mine to 4.0Ghz. ON AIR! I'm currently clocked at 3.6 (400 x 9) with 1.52 volts (folding 24/7) and most settings on auto. Cooler is a Cooler Master TPC-812. Temps are running mid to high 60's with 100% usage (two cores are always 3-4 degrees hotter). RAM is OCZ2000 DDR3 (2 x 2gb). I'm hoping that I can take some of my settings off auto and achieve my goal. Just not sure where to start. This board has more settings than I'm used to and I'm a little confused as to what a lot of them are for!

Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## hellojustinr

Count me in as an LGA 775 owner as well but my E8400 is acting up, I'm getting weird artifacts in games, normally the culprit would be the GPU but I switched CPUs with a friend and games worked just fine so it was just the CPU.

I can understand why though, I've been running E8400 at 4GHz for years now so kind of accepted it's dead. Does anyone here have an LGA 775 dual core Wolfdale or quad core processor (any quad core from the Q6600 to the Q9550) they want to sell, my budget is around $30-$60 depending on the processor. Just want to get this third PC up and running I loved overclocking these little beasts.


----------



## hellojustinr

and lol Q9400s and Q9550s still go for a lot! A lot more than I expected at least, they've grown to become a niche product throughout the years. I see Q9650s going for $180 a lot for some reason, that is way too close to buying an i5 3570K or a i5 2500K! I really want to get my hands on one though for some reason, just something about the Core 2 series that makes me love it.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellojustinr*
> 
> and lol Q9400s and Q9550s still go for a lot! A lot more than I expected at least, they've grown to become a niche product throughout the years. I see Q9650s going for $180 a lot for some reason, that is way too close to buying an i5 3570K or a i5 2500K! I really want to get my hands on one though for some reason, just something about the Core 2 series that makes me love it.


Yeah, I lucked out when I bought both of mine (Q6600 and Q9550). I bought both of them as motherboard/cpu combos pretty cheap. The motherboards weren't very good though, so I bought decent ones and re-used the others in "office" builds with dual-core cpu's. Ebay still has some decent similar deals. You just have to be patient and move fast when you find one!


----------



## Pichicoy

OC'ed my Q8400
it's running 58 @ full load

http://valid.canardpc.com/2673063

Planning to get it above 1ghz oc, when i get my spare water cooling complete









*should have gone with the q9550 or q6600* *cries in the corner*


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellojustinr*
> 
> and lol Q9400s and Q9550s still go for a lot! A lot more than I expected at least, they've grown to become a niche product throughout the years. I see Q9650s going for $180 a lot for some reason, that is way too close to buying an i5 3570K or a i5 2500K! I really want to get my hands on one though for some reason, just something about the Core 2 series that makes me love it.


Yep, C2Qs may not be the fastest chips on the block but they can still pack one hell of a wallop. Its the reason i bought my own Q9400. It was fairly cheap, overclocks great (especially on my board, i got the thing up to 4ghz although stability was near nonexistant at that speed.), and compared to the E5300 i have, it is leaps and bounds faster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichicoy*
> 
> OC'ed my Q8400
> it's running 58 @ full load
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2673063
> 
> Planning to get it above 1ghz oc, when i get my spare water cooling complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *should have gone with the q9550 or q6600* *cries in the corner*


Well its not too terrible. You could be stuck with a Q8200. I do suggest though you get a P45 or nvidia 780i/790i board, as those will allow you to push your chip much further.


----------



## Pichicoy

im using p35 right now..
its asus p5k pro.. its not the best it i.think.it could do the job..


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pichicoy*
> 
> im using p35 right now..
> its asus p5k pro.. its not the best it i.think.it could do the job..


P35 is good for the 65nm chips, but if you want a 45nm chip to fly, go P45. Smaller fab process (65nm for P45 vs 90nm for P35) means less heat (*snort*), faster clocks (true), and higher overclocking headroom (definitely true, ive gotten my Q9400 up to 4ghz, which is no mean feat, and i took an X6800 to 500x6 in the space of about 5 minutes.)

If you can get it, Gigabyte Ep45-UD3P is the undisputed KING of LGA 775 overclocking. There is no better board, and as a result they are rare, expensive, and well sought after boards. If not, any P45 motherboard made by ASUS or Gigabyte is the way to go. If you wish to go the nvidia route for SLI, either the 780i (DDR2) or the 790i (DDR3) are your best bets. They overclock well, not as good as P45, but they make up for it with extremely robust memory controllers and LOTS of PCI-E lanes (my EVGA 790i board has 50 useable lanes, 48 divvied up between 3 PCI-E x16 slots, w/ 2 more as single lane slots). Just keep in mind, ANY LGA 775 board w/ DDR3 is going to be an expensive piece of hardware, as they are fairly rare.


----------



## Pichicoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> P35 is good for the 65nm chips, but if you want a 45nm chip to fly, go P45. Smaller fab process (65nm for P45 vs 90nm for P35) means less heat (*snort*), faster clocks (true), and higher overclocking headroom (definitely true, ive gotten my Q9400 up to 4ghz, which is no mean feat, and i took an X6800 to 500x6 in the space of about 5 minutes.)
> 
> If you can get it, Gigabyte Ep45-UD3P is the undisputed KING of LGA 775 overclocking. There is no better board, and as a result they are rare, expensive, and well sought after boards. If not, any P45 motherboard made by ASUS or Gigabyte is the way to go. If you wish to go the nvidia route for SLI, either the 780i (DDR2) or the 790i (DDR3) are your best bets. They overclock well, not as good as P45, but they make up for it with extremely robust memory controllers and LOTS of PCI-E lanes (my EVGA 790i board has 50 useable lanes, 48 divvied up between 3 PCI-E x16 slots, w/ 2 more as single lane slots). Just keep in mind, ANY LGA 775 board w/ DDR3 is going to be an expensive piece of hardware, as they are fairly rare.


I was aiming for that ud3p when i was building this rig years ago but sadly it was always out of stock.
I have built an i5 rig but nothing still beats the thrill of clocking a 775..

still looking for that p45 board though xD
and I wouldnt touch ddr3 on a 775.. its just unstable..


----------



## kishagi

really?? and here i wanted to get a ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe and Patriot Viper 2 Sector 5 DDR3 Ram. damn it

"Originally Posted by hellojustinr

and lol Q9400s and Q9550s still go for a lot! A lot more than I expected at least, they've grown to become a niche product throughout the years. I see Q9650s going for $180 a lot for some reason, that is way too close to buying an i5 3570K or a i5 2500K! I really want to get my hands on one though for some reason, just something about the Core 2 series that makes me love it."

if they werent so close in price proximity I would have gotten one already. Or maybe i should, because i want to have an intel build but i want to sell my current 775 stuff.
- I dont want a 1366 system unless i can find an DFI x58 lanboy jr.
- 1156 is dead
- I dont want a 1155 since so much people have those already
- 2011 X79 is tooo expensive


----------



## DaveLT

Just for the heck of it i have a E5700 Wolfdale-2M on a G41D3C (my P45 board is dead







)
http://valid.canardpc.com/2695607


----------



## Kedas

Here's my latest new update on my system, just managed to OC my Q9300 to 3.0Ghz









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2694606


----------



## Cyrious

GENTLEMEN!

I bring validations!


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2529978
Dunno if i have posted this one already, if not guess i'll just repost it.

And some fresh tormenting for my E5300

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2696825
Yeah i went a little high. Did it on just below freezing air too, remained surprisingly cool until i stuck it under load. Once i got it cooking though, this basically happened:


96C in case if you were wondering. The thermaltake cooler needs it's base lapped and polished.


----------



## Dirk123

Using an E8600 here.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2774577


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hi there, anyone got a spare 775 cooler for me and/or a suggest for a cheap one in the UK?
It's for an old pc that I'm rebuilding


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hi there, anyone got a spare 775 cooler for me and/or a suggest for a cheap one in the UK?
> It's for an old pc that I'm rebuilding


remember not to ask for free items on the forums as it can get you in trouble even though I completely understand what you are asking, as things in the UK can be expensive maybe buy a old H50 which is what I am using on my LGA775 and it cools it at 4ghz (Q9550)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> remember not to ask for free items on the forums as it can get you in trouble even though I completely understand what you are asking, as things in the UK can be expensive maybe buy a old H50 which is what I am using on my LGA775 and it cools it at 4ghz (Q9550)


Well...I don't mean to beg - just asking if anyone has got an old one laying around - ie stock cooler etc.
I have an old E6500 and I changed the motherboard to a mini-ATX one, as I gave my ATX P5K premium, for free, to a friend - as he was running 775 as his main rig.
I just want to re-build the PC so that my mum can use it as a 3rd PC at her work.
I'll look on ebay nevertheless - I could buy a Freezer pro 7 again - but I don't see the point in spending "so much" - literally need something to just cool the CPU, nothing more lol.

I've actually got 3 stock intel 1155 coolers - but they won't fit on the 775 will they?


----------



## damibru

Hi everybody,

My name is Dave and it's so cool to see folks here on this forum who love LGA775. I've only just started to get into overclocking/modding and I love it. It's a lot of fun. Although I eventually will "upgrade" to something different I'm really loving my Asus P5W DH Deluxe. Just gotta figure out how to get the FSB past 300. There seems to be a wall. Maybe when I get my Q9550 I'll be able to do this because I don't think my E4700 likes higher FSB speeds. I'm running it at @3.6 stable at the moment and the difference in performance is very much noticeable from stock speed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2825842


----------



## Bbrad

Hey guys I have a e2140 laying around I was wondering what is the best motherboard for 150$ or under I'm probably gonna upgrade yo a core 2 quad I was thinking this board http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001BN3548?qid=1370658009&sr=1-2 I want it to support ddr3. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## metal_gunjee

I'm jumping back into 775-land.
I have an E7300 right now on a motherboard pulled from a Dell Vostro 200. (Foxconn G33M with OEM bios)
I plan to pick up a decent board and a couple more processors soon to play with.








I had a Pentium D 920 then upgraded to E5200 back in the day before I went AMD for a while.


----------



## cdoublejj

thought i'd share here too.


----------



## dmckoy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2278213

i still use my 775 its rock solid


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

Hey Guyz
i Got an Upgrade
From Q8300 To Q9550

http://valid.canardpc.com/2865294

Thanks


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farzam Ramazi*
> 
> Hey Guyz
> i Got an Upgrade
> From Q8300 To Q9550
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2865294
> 
> Thanks


I just put together a rig for a friend moving from consoles to PC gaming. It was a Q9550 @ 3.3 Ghz, 8Gb Ram, GTX 480 @ 875/2200 and a 1TB WD Black. I was extremely impressed with it. I could play ll of the new titles maxed out (aside from AA in some games) except for Crysis 3. Crysis 3 is just a CPU hog man.... lowest settings or ultra, same minimum FPS







.

Q9550 is still a great CPU in my opinion







. Especially when bumped to 4+Ghz


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I just put together a rig for a friend moving from consoles to PC gaming. It was a Q9550 @ 3.3 Ghz, 8Gb Ram, GTX 480 @ 875/2200 and a 1TB WD Black. I was extremely impressed with it. I could play ll of the new titles maxed out (aside from AA in some games) except for Crysis 3. Crysis 3 is just a CPU hog man.... lowest settings or ultra, same minimum FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Q9550 is still a great CPU in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especially when bumped to 4+Ghz


Man i want a Q9550 so much. My Q9400, while indeed a nice chip, really puts the strain on my motherboard due to how high i must overclock the FSB to get it to any significant figures. And when i get it up that high something on my board starts misbehaving and i have no idea what it is or even if i have the capacity to stabilize it for 24/7 8x500mhz operation.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Man i want a Q9550 so much. My Q9400, while indeed a nice chip, really puts the strain on my motherboard due to how high i must overclock the FSB to get it to any significant figures. And when i get it up that high something on my board starts misbehaving and i have no idea what it is or even if i have the capacity to stabilize it for 24/7 8x500mhz operation.


Well I was gonna say the northbridge but it looks like you are running DDR2 and a GTS 250 correct? I had some stability issues on my x48 with DDR3 @ 2000 Mhz and SLi'ed GTX 480's. The northbridge just required WAAAAAy to much voltage to be stable with two 480's, 4 sticks of 2000Mhz Ram, and 8.5x500 clock







. I ended up popping the NB or some VRM's for it even though I had everything under water







. 1.7V to the NB can do that lol!.

In retrospect, I should have just run the ram @ 1600 with tighter timings lol. The Q9550 is a nice chip though


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well I was gonna say the northbridge but it looks like you are running DDR2 and a GTS 250 correct? I had some stability issues on my x48 with DDR3 @ 2000 Mhz and SLi'ed GTX 480's. The northbridge just required WAAAAAy to much voltage to be stable with two 480's, 4 sticks of 2000Mhz Ram, and 8.5x500 clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I ended up popping the NB or some VRM's for it even though I had everything under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 1.7V to the NB can do that lol!.
> 
> In retrospect, I should have just run the ram @ 1600 with tighter timings lol. The Q9550 is a nice chip though


GTX 260 and GT 240 actually. 260 drives the main screen while the 240 drives the side screens.

As as for my memory i am running it 1:1, although 4 sticks is certainly worse in terms of NB load vs 2. Add a quad core and 2 graphics cards on top of that and its no wonder i am having trouble. The problem is i dont have any 2x2GB kits of DDR2 that will do 900-1000mhz to replace the 4x1GB kit of kingston 1066 i am running right now.
IMO at this point its not really worth it. I have an i7-930 that needs a replacement board and the second i get that replacement board i am retiring my LGA 775 box.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well I was gonna say the northbridge but it looks like you are running DDR2 and a GTS 250 correct? I had some stability issues on my x48 with DDR3 @ 2000 Mhz and SLi'ed GTX 480's. The northbridge just required WAAAAAy to much voltage to be stable with two 480's, 4 sticks of 2000Mhz Ram, and 8.5x500 clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I ended up popping the NB or some VRM's for it even though I had everything under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 1.7V to the NB can do that lol!.
> 
> In retrospect, I should have just run the ram @ 1600 with tighter timings lol. The Q9550 is a nice chip though


1.7v ... to me that's nuts for a NB.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Well I was gonna say the northbridge but it looks like you are running DDR2 and a GTS 250 correct? I had some stability issues on my x48 with DDR3 @ 2000 Mhz and SLi'ed GTX 480's. The northbridge just required WAAAAAy to much voltage to be stable with two 480's, 4 sticks of 2000Mhz Ram, and 8.5x500 clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I ended up popping the NB or some VRM's for it even though I had everything under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 1.7V to the NB can do that lol!.
> 
> In retrospect, I should have just run the ram @ 1600 with tighter timings lol. The Q9550 is a nice chip though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 260 and GT 240 actually. 260 drives the main screen while the 240 drives the side screens.
> 
> As as for my memory i am running it 1:1, although 4 sticks is certainly worse in terms of NB load vs 2. Add a quad core and 2 graphics cards on top of that and its no wonder i am having trouble. The problem is i dont have any 2x2GB kits of DDR2 that will do 900-1000mhz to replace the 4x1GB kit of kingston 1066 i am running right now.
> IMO at this point its not really worth it. I have an i7-930 that needs a replacement board and the second i get that replacement board i am retiring my LGA 775 box.
Click to expand...

OMG!!!! 1.7v on that NB is insane! lol, I never seen it that high even on LN2 boards lol hell I thought 1.58 was bad on the CPU but 1.7 on the NB is a wow factor 10 lol

OOPS wrong quote but you guys get the point lol


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> GTX 260 and GT 240 actually. 260 drives the main screen while the 240 drives the side screens.
> 
> As as for my memory i am running it 1:1, although 4 sticks is certainly worse in terms of NB load vs 2. Add a quad core and 2 graphics cards on top of that and its no wonder i am having trouble. The problem is i dont have any 2x2GB kits of DDR2 that will do 900-1000mhz to replace the 4x1GB kit of kingston 1066 i am running right now.
> IMO at this point its not really worth it. I have an i7-930 that needs a replacement board and the second i get that replacement board i am retiring my LGA 775 box.


Sounds like a plan.... I'm still running an x58 i7 920 @ 4.3Ghz for my main rig at the moment...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 1.7v ... to me that's nuts for a NB.


lol yeah... trust me.... i tried and tried sooooo many combinations of different tweaks/voltages but with two OC'ed 480's and 4 2gb sticks of RAM running @ 2000 Mhz the only way I could get it stable was running 1.65V+. Funny thing is that it lasted 6 months like that lol (@1.71V). When it died I pretty much knew it was the NB or VRM's for the NB.







I'd pick up another Rex simply because I have all of the blocks to do it again but you still can't find one for less than $200







. Ahhh well... I did think about picking up a Formula though and finding a QX9700 or Q9650 to play with







. Gotta finish my current project first though lol.... My Force1 rig is turning into the largest black hole ever!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> OMG!!!! 1.7v on that NB is insane! lol, I never seen it that high even on LN2 boards lol hell I thought 1.58 was bad on the CPU but 1.7 on the NB is a wow factor 10 lol
> 
> OOPS wrong quote but you guys get the point lol


Yeah, see my post above.... it was the only way to run 4 sticks of ram @ 2000 Mhz, CPU @ 4.1+Ghz, and the OC'ed SLI GTX 480's







stable. Fun while it lasted though







If i wouldn't have been such a die hard about running the RAM @ 2000Mhz (and running 1600 Mhz instead) could have gotten away with < 1.6V


----------



## Farzam Ramazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I just put together a rig for a friend moving from consoles to PC gaming. It was a Q9550 @ 3.3 Ghz, 8Gb Ram, GTX 480 @ 875/2200 and a 1TB WD Black. I was extremely impressed with it. I could play ll of the new titles maxed out (aside from AA in some games) except for Crysis 3. Crysis 3 is just a CPU hog man.... lowest settings or ultra, same minimum FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Q9550 is still a great CPU in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especially when bumped to 4+Ghz


Unfortunately My Mobo Is Not So Good (ASUS P5P43 TD Pro) i Am looking for a hot one for over clock
i didn't test crysis 3
but my rig is now
Q9550 @ 3.4 (400 * 8.5)
ASUS GTX 560 DCII Top
2x2GB Ram
64GB SSD + 1TB Seagate
ASUS P5P43 TD Pro


----------



## Erick Silver

OK Guys. I am the current "OP"/Thread"Owner". I am looking for someone to take it over from me. I no longer have anything LGA775 and haven't for some time. Please someone step up and take over.


----------



## davcc22

http://valid.canardpc.com/2866975


----------



## Erick Silver

No one wants to take over the thread?


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> No one wants to take over the thread?


Wish I could man but I fear that I wouldn't be able to keep up with it even though it doesn't move very fast lol


----------



## davcc22

i cood probs


----------



## PimpSkyline

i volunteer! I wouldn't mind to give it a shot. What all is needed for it?


----------



## PimpSkyline

FTW! 775!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> FTW! 775!













http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2868496


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2868496


Holy jesus!! lol Nice


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> FTW! 775!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2868496
Click to expand...

That's awesome, what kind of cooling you got on her for 2V!??


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> That's awesome, what kind of cooling you got on her for 2V!??


LN2 or LH for sure


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> That's awesome, what kind of cooling you got on her for 2V!??
> 
> 
> 
> LN2
Click to expand...

@ -165C


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> That's awesome, what kind of cooling you got on her for 2V!??
> 
> 
> 
> LN2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ -165C
Click to expand...

lol Well there goes my chances of beating it, i don't have the dough for that kind of cooling.

How stable was it anyways?


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> lol Well there goes my chances of beating it, i don't have the dough for that kind of cooling.
> 
> How stable was it anyways?


Usually extreme overclocking like that is only stable enough to get the validation.

Still, 8ghz is an excellent overclock. Wish i had a couple of celerons to do that on... if my board would play nice with netburst processors that is. Have a couple of somewhat newer LGA 775 P4s and the board does not like them at all.


----------



## dhenzjhen

7.9ghz spi1m and wprime 32m stable









http://hwbot.org/submission/2405731_dhenzjhen_wprime___32m_celeron_lga775_352_43sec_531ms
http://hwbot.org/submission/2405732_dhenzjhen_superpi___1m_celeron_lga775_352_18sec_125ms
http://hwbot.org/submission/2405730_dhenzjhen_pifast_celeron_lga775_352_30.66_sec


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 7.9ghz spi1m and wprime 32m stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2405731_dhenzjhen_wprime___32m_celeron_lga775_352_43sec_531ms
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2405732_dhenzjhen_superpi___1m_celeron_lga775_352_18sec_125ms
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2405730_dhenzjhen_pifast_celeron_lga775_352_30.66_sec


Heck Yeah! What's the 3DMark and Cinebench scores? (Or what ever program you would use to match them up with an iCore CPU)


----------



## notyettoday

I'm a little late to the party: http://valid.canardpc.com/2872613

One of my 2 E8400s currently folding near 4ghz with a fermi each


----------



## Erick Silver

Ok Guys and Gals(maybe?) This club will be undergoing a Ownership change as long as the parties involved all manage to get on the same page. I no longer have any LGA775 equipment running. My household has all gone to AMD processors. I may have a processor or two in back storage somewhere. If I manage to find one I will post in here that it is available. Thanks all for helping to keep this club alive for my term here. And remember. STILL BEASTLY!


----------



## alancsalt

Ok Folks, welcome PimpSkyline as the new OP...









And thanks to Erick for looking after this thread so well and so long..


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well...I don't mean to beg - just asking if anyone has got an old one laying around - ie stock cooler etc.
> I have an old E6500 and I changed the motherboard to a mini-ATX one, as I gave my ATX P5K premium, for free, to a friend - as he was running 775 as his main rig.
> I just want to re-build the PC so that my mum can use it as a 3rd PC at her work.
> I'll look on ebay nevertheless - I could buy a Freezer pro 7 again - but I don't see the point in spending "so much" - literally need something to just cool the CPU, nothing more lol.
> 
> I've actually got 3 stock intel 1155 coolers - but they won't fit on the 775 will they?


i do have one but it will cost a lot of cash to get it to the uk like $50 ish


----------



## JambonJovi

Hey there,

I'm currently running on an E2220 2.4GHz clocked @ 3.1Ghz
Will post pics when I get home.


----------



## alancsalt

Did Erick share the spreadsheet? Are you updating it?









.
alancsalt 5079.88 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552 E8400 1.648v GA-EP45-UD3P
.
alancsalt 5234.44 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344008 E8500 1.616v GA-EP45-UD3P
.
alancsalt 5592.82 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223 E8600 1.536v GA-EP45-UD3P
.
alancsalt 4019.65 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123 E5200 1.408v Asus X48 Rampage Extreme
.
alancsalt 3579.88 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2268382 Core 2 Duo E4400 1.456v GA-X48-DQ6
.
alancsalt 5382.17 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2082237 Celeron 347 1.52v Asus Commando
.
alancsalt 3023.90 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2249010 E1400 1.488v GA-EP45-DS3
.
alancsalt 4245.17 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2049256 Pentium 4 541 1.36v GA-EP45-UD3P

alancsalt 4006.70 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2049386 Pentium 4 531 1.36v GA-EP45-UD3P


----------



## metal_gunjee

Looks like I'm about to officially be back in the 775 game!








I got a killer deal on an Asus P5QL Pro and Core 2 Duo E7200 yesterday. I have an E4500 lying around here somewhere too, and with the cheapness of Core 2 Duos on the used market lately, I think I have at least a few weeks of fun ahead with some Conroe and Wolfdale chips.

EDIT: The reason I'm a little excited is that this will be sorta new for me. With the exception of an E5200 and Pentium D 920, the majority of my modern overclocking experience came from AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3 until I went Sandy Bridge a couple years ago.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> Looks like I'm about to officially be back in the 775 game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a killer deal on an Asus P5QL Pro and Core 2 Duo E7200 yesterday. I have an E4500 lying around here somewhere too, and with the cheapness of Core 2 Duos on the used market lately, I think I have at least a few weeks of fun ahead with some Conroe and Wolfdale chips.
> 
> EDIT: The reason I'm a little excited is that this will be sorta new for me. With the exception of an E5200 and Pentium D 920, the majority of my modern overclocking experience came from AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3 until I went Sandy Bridge a couple years ago.


Overclocking on the 775 platform is a blast! Even funner with a quad core







. I still hold the AMD XP chips at the top of my "fun" to clock chart though







. Welcome to the party!


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Overclocking on the 775 platform is a blast! Even funner with a quad core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I still hold the AMD XP chips at the top of my "fun" to clock chart though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Welcome to the party!


Thanx.








I'm hoping to get a chance with both Kentsfield and Yorkfield too. I suppose all that depends on my financial management. Ha...

I also just discovered the other day that there is a Pentium E6500K with unlocked multiplier! I wonder how hard it is to find one of those? I heard it was exclusive to the Chinese market.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Did Erick share the spreadsheet? Are you updating it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> alancsalt 5079.88 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2348552 E8400 1.648v GA-EP45-UD3P
> .
> alancsalt 5234.44 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2344008 E8500 1.616v GA-EP45-UD3P
> .
> alancsalt 5592.82 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2343223 E8600 1.536v GA-EP45-UD3P
> .
> alancsalt 4019.65 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502123 E5200 1.408v Asus X48 Rampage Extreme
> .
> alancsalt 3579.88 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2268382 Core 2 Duo E4400 1.456v GA-X48-DQ6
> .
> alancsalt 5382.17 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2082237 Celeron 347 1.52v Asus Commando
> .
> alancsalt 3023.90 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2249010 E1400 1.488v GA-EP45-DS3
> .
> alancsalt 4245.17 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2049256 Pentium 4 541 1.36v GA-EP45-UD3P
> 
> alancsalt 4006.70 MHz http://valid.canardpc.com/2049386 Pentium 4 531 1.36v GA-EP45-UD3P


Yes. And thanks for the wall of text...


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get a chance with both Kentsfield and Yorkfield too. I suppose all that depends on my financial management. Ha...
> 
> I also just discovered the other day that there is a Pentium E6500K with unlocked multiplier! I wonder how hard it is to find one of those? I heard it was exclusive to the Chinese market.


I might know a guy that has a rare E8700 for sale







That would be a nice one to play with! I just want the board he's got







PM me for info


----------



## JambonJovi

Intel Pentium E2220 @ 3120.07 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2880340


----------



## TheGrayDon10

What would you guys recommend in the way of a matx mobo with 4 ddr2 slots (have some quad channel 1gb dimms and an e5200). I want to overclock for light gaming and learning to code. possibly some light video-editting. I plan on running Mint on this rig.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get a chance with both Kentsfield and Yorkfield too. I suppose all that depends on my financial management. Ha...
> 
> I also just discovered the other day that there is a Pentium E6500K with unlocked multiplier! I wonder how hard it is to find one of those? I heard it was exclusive to the Chinese market.
> 
> 
> 
> I might know a guy that has a rare E8700 for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a nice one to play with! I just want the board he's got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for info
Click to expand...

Would it be worth buying guys?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Intel Pentium E2220 @ 3120.07 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2880340


Added.


----------



## gatornation240

Got my Q8200 back up and running in a Gigabyte UD3P-EP45 cooled by an H60 with 4gb ram (forgot the brand), 64gb Kingston ssd and a GT 610 1gb. Plays SC2, Dota and CS:S/CS:GO beautifuly, awesome rig for the living room just gotta get some ms pc controllers for the shooter games. I'll get pics and cpuz certification when I get home. Can't wait to OC this thing now that I have some experience OCing on Ivy/FX


----------



## metal_gunjee

The goofball I bought the parts from sent me a E5200 instead of E7200, so I traded that to a friend for an E4500 because I owned an E5200 previously, and I really wasn't interested in another one. I have an E7400 on the way though and an E2220 just for kicks. I'll probably pick up a couple more in a week or two.









This chip is keeping me well occupied at the moment, though I'm having a tough time going over 400 bus speed.


I can get 3300 MHz out of this one but I gotta run just a little over 1300 FSB to do it, so I sacrificed 100 MHz on the cores to keep that nice looking 1600 FSB.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpforce1*
> 
> I just put together a rig for a friend moving from consoles to PC gaming. It was a Q9550 @ 3.3 Ghz, 8Gb Ram, GTX 480 @ 875/2200 and a 1TB WD Black. I was extremely impressed with it. I could play ll of the new titles maxed out (aside from AA in some games) except for Crysis 3. Crysis 3 is just a CPU hog man.... lowest settings or ultra, same minimum FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Q9550 is still a great CPU in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especially when bumped to 4+Ghz


people knock the 775 platform all the time for no real reason other than just to upgrade. I just strapped an all in one water cooler to my gtx480 and oced my q9550 at 1ghz over stock and topped it off with 85hz CRTs, farcry 3 blood dragon is super silky smooth.


----------



## notyettoday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> people knock the 775 platform all the time for no real reason other than just to upgrade. I just strapped an all in one water cooler to my gtx480 and oced my q9550 at 1ghz over stock and topped it off with 85hz CRTs, farcry 3 blood dragon is super silky smooth.


Nice! What kind of CRTs?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Got a nice 1GHz overclock on an E2220 to add to the collection.







http://valid.canardpc.com/2886290
It wouldn't go as high on the FSB as the E4500 but still not bad.



I'm noticing something weird though. Neither one of the 800 FSB Conroes I have will POST over 1600 FSB.
The E4500 was stable at 400 (1600) but nothing I did would make it POST at even 401. Is this characteristic of these chips or is it maybe my motherboard? It seems weird for there to be an immediate wall at 400.. I've seen many cases of the P5QL Pro running between 1800-2200 with Wolfdale based chips. I'll find out for myself when my E7400 arrives, but if any of you guys have experience with this board or other P43 setups I'd appreciate the feedback and/or advice.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> Got a nice 1GHz overclock on an E2220 to add to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2886290
> It wouldn't go as high on the FSB as the E4500 but still not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm noticing something weird though. Neither one of the 800 FSB Conroes I have will POST over 1600 FSB.
> The E4500 was stable at 400 (1600) but nothing I did would make it POST at even 401. Is this characteristic of these chips or is it maybe my motherboard? It seems weird for there to be an immediate wall at 400.. I've seen many cases of the P5QL Pro running between 1800-2200 with Wolfdale based chips. I'll find out for myself when my E7400 arrives, but if any of you guys have experience with this board or other P43 setups I'd appreciate the feedback and/or advice.


Added. And i don't think the P43 Chip-set is the best for High OC.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Can i still join this club? I had a Q9550 and just recently upgraded to Ivy Bridge... My previous spec is in my sig.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Just recently acquired an e7500. so, my collection of socket 775's is now at 3. only thing i need now is a board to make use of them. lol.


----------



## prescotter

Hello Guys,

Back in the day i had a *Q6600 1.5v 3.4 Ghz*, so 1.5v and 70c maximum Temps,

After that i had a Q9650 1.16v 3.925 GHz, so 1.16v and 75c-80c maximum temps.

So the Q9650 had allmost 4.0Ghz on 1.16v, but very high tempratures compared to Q6600.

Could this be a very high leackage chip, that would be perfect for LN2?,

I mean 4.0Ghz and 1.16v is probably better then my 2500k can do









What do you think? Was my old *Q9650* really a good one?

Too bad back in the day most OC's where FSB limited rather then Voltage limited, so i could never see how my q9650 would do on 1.4v and high FSB


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> Got a nice 1GHz overclock on an E2220 to add to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2886290
> It wouldn't go as high on the FSB as the E4500 but still not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm noticing something weird though. Neither one of the 800 FSB Conroes I have will POST over 1600 FSB.
> The E4500 was stable at 400 (1600) but nothing I did would make it POST at even 401. Is this characteristic of these chips or is it maybe my motherboard? It seems weird for there to be an immediate wall at 400.. I've seen many cases of the P5QL Pro running between 1800-2200 with Wolfdale based chips. I'll find out for myself when my E7400 arrives, but if any of you guys have experience with this board or other P43 setups I'd appreciate the feedback and/or advice.


Nice OC









Can I just ask, what settings did you use ? i have the same chip and a P5Q Pro Mobo,
but I just can't seem to be able to get past 3.1GHz. Trying to figure out, what I'm doing wrong.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2880340

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Nice OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just ask, what settings did you use ? i have the same chip and a P5Q Pro Mobo,
> but I just can't seem to be able to get past 3.1GHz. Trying to figure out, what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2880340
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


These settings are not fine tuned, just a quick and sloppy overclock, but here it is. Most things I left on AUTO.
I only did brief stability testing with Intel Burn Test and some benchmarks by the way. Not sure if this thing was rock solid.

Vcore = 1.5 (which was limit on P5QL Pro)
FSB Termination = 1.4V, but you may not need this unless lowering multi and trying for high FSB, which I was.
North and South bridge both at AUTO
Load-Line Calibration = Enabled
CPU GTL Reference = AUTO
All Spread Spectrum options DISABLED
CPU & NB Clock Skew = AUTO
CPU Margin Enhancement = Optimized
C1E and Speedstep = Disabled

EDIT: Just saw your validation. I'm pretty sure I had to go over 1.45V to get past the 3.2GHz range.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> These settings are not fine tuned, just a quick and sloppy overclock, but here it is. Most things I left on AUTO.
> I only did brief stability testing with Intel Burn Test and some benchmarks by the way. Not sure if this thing was rock solid.
> 
> Vcore = 1.5 (which was limit on P5QL Pro)
> FSB Termination = 1.4V, but you may not need this unless lowering multi and trying for high FSB, which I was.
> North and South bridge both at AUTO
> Load-Line Calibration = Enabled
> CPU GTL Reference = AUTO
> All Spread Spectrum options DISABLED
> CPU & NB Clock Skew = AUTO
> CPU Margin Enhancement = Optimized
> C1E and Speedstep = Disabled
> 
> EDIT: Just saw your validation. I'm pretty sure I had to go over 1.45V to get past the 3.2GHz range.


+1

Thanks for that. Will give it a bash when I get home.
If everything else fails (and it has a few times haha)
I can always go back to my 3.0GHz profile which I have saved
and which IS rock solid. (ran Prime95 with large FFT's for about 29 hours straight without any hassle whatsoever)
But then again 3.0GHz is only 3.0GHz isn't it ?









So far I only messed with the multiplier, FSB, Vcore and LLC as far as I can
remember so thanks again. Will keep pushing that SoB.


----------



## Sirstiv

I'm about to transform my old Q9450 setup into an itx machine using a Zotac-9300 wifi motherboard







.

These chips were the best imo. They still go strong







.


----------



## Cyrious

So, ive decided that my LGA 775 system, while still powerful simply no longer cuts it for my needs, and that it is time for me to get my hands on an LGA 1366 board and make use of my long neglected i7-930. The system is Four Eyes and if you want the board, CPU, and/or ram, just PM me and we can work something out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sirstiv*
> 
> I'm about to transform my old Q9450 setup into an itx machine using a Zotac-9300 wifi motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> These chips were the best imo. They still go strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Neat. Post some pics when its all done.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

ok. i'm new to intel, but my voltages seem crazy high on idle. I'm running from between 1.77 and 1.81 vcore at 3.3ghz on my e7500. any ideas why it's beeing set that high? also, how do i adjust voltages on a gigabytes 945gcmx-s2 with the f6i bios?


----------



## FireHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGrayDon10*
> 
> ok. i'm new to intel, but my voltages seem crazy high on idle. I'm running from between 1.77 and 1.81 vcore at 3.3ghz on my e7500. any ideas why it's beeing set that high? also, how do i adjust voltages on a gigabytes 945gcmx-s2 with the f6i bios?


Hi, I think the problem is the motherboard, it's old for this processor and cannot deal with high FSB than the default 1066 from the E7500, besides that, In my opinion, never increase the vCore over 1.4v in the 45nm processor like E7500


----------



## TheGrayDon10

I think you're right about it being the mobo. the bios gives me a core temp of 27 while it never drops below 40 in windows. bios also says the voltage is at 1.175.


----------



## TheGrayDon10

ok, so it's deff the mobo. replaced my e7500 with the e5200 and voltages and temps stayed exactly the same. also, the bios says that the vcore has failed.


----------



## FokinPT

Hi, i still with an E6300 stock 1.86ghz oced to 2.2ghz unfortunely i cant go further i need expert help iff someone is free for that just say something XD
But he still does his job very well B)
Hey i need help in this... CPUZ Validation(or other legit validation) Link * how can i do this? =D

Hugs 775 for ever


----------



## davcc22

well i hate to say it ive moved on from goood old socket 775 :'(


----------



## funsoul

Love this platform! Here are a few of my better runs...
- e2180 @ 4256GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2611218
- e6300 @ 3829GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600034
- e8500 @ 5569GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2670457


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Love this platform! Here are a few of my better runs...
> - e2180 @ 4256GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2611218
> - e6300 @ 3829GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600034
> - e8500 @ 5569GHz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2670457


Updated and Added.


----------



## Stacey2911

Trusty old Q6600 here








http://valid.canardpc.com/1idj5b


----------



## FireHunter

My Q6600 here too!

In a stable overclock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/ffdedv

And just a max clock test:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599411


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stacey2911*
> 
> Trusty old Q6600 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/1idj5b


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireHunter*
> 
> My Q6600 here too!
> 
> In a stable overclock:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ffdedv
> 
> And just a max clock test:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=599411


Updated and Added.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Got my second LGA775 mobo and CPU since I killed the first one out of frustration.

Sorry for the crap image, she looks much better in person












I'm going to spend a few hours overclicking it using H50, I'll post a validation soon


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

http://valid.canardpc.com/et33e8


I couldn't boot at 3.3Ghz no matter what RAM timings or what voltages I use.

I can probably use much less volts for 3.1Ghz, but I'm too lazy to tweak it since it runs at 42C max load under H50.

Edit: What settings do you guys use to run at insanely high FSB ? My E2180 and Foxconn ELA seems to max out at 320 FSB


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/et33e8
> 
> 
> I couldn't boot at 3.3Ghz no matter what RAM timings or what voltages I use.
> 
> I can probably use much less volts for 3.1Ghz, but I'm too lazy to tweak it since it runs at 42C max load under H50.
> 
> Edit: What settings do you guys use to run at insanely high FSB ? My E2180 and Foxconn ELA seems to max out at 320 FSB


Added.

And up the MCH Core/Volts some for the higher FSB, maybe a tad on the VTT also.


----------



## ISMurray

http://valid.canardpc.com/6x077v
Old faithful E2200 here (been running for 5 years)


----------



## cdoublejj

http://valid.canardpc.com/hz5au7

i tired for 4ghz but, i can barley get it stable enough to boot windows before bsoding.


----------



## BWAS1000

Pentium E2160 I nabbed off ebay. gonna post validation when I actually get a board, ehehe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISMurray*
> 
> Old faithful E2200 here (been running for 5 years)


Need a CPU-Z validation.


----------



## ISMurray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Celeron e1200 and pentium E2160 I nabbed off ebay. gonna post validation when I actually get a board, ehehe.
> Need a CPU-Z validation.


I know as soon as i get the system running again i'll post it


----------



## Bradford1040

I can't believe I am still rocking my Q9550 on my Ultra790I XFX SLI with (3) GTX460's and SSD Raid on the OS Drive and more than enough space lol for programs and games on many other drives filling up all the sata ports on the board and even had a few IDE drives for a while till we got into 2~3 TB drives were the IDE was nothing more than a Nostalgic item.

I am running the Q9550 24/7 at 3.4ghz and have had her up at 4.0ghz but the Bios hated restarting at that freq. I still am able to game at 1920x1080 maxed out on 95% of my 156 steam games most all AAA Titles and of coarse 20 Origin Games which Include BF3 and BF4 and Crysis2, tell the truth I feel as if the CPU is not holding me back more often feel that the GPU video Ram is the reason I have to drop down the specs a bit!

I have had a newer rig than this one I am using but it had what on this site would be called a mishap lol, CPU water Block leaked and took everything out, so out came the old lga775 board and it is still pumping hard, I doubt that Intel will ever make another chip that will have such a following as the 775's and anyone that has ran one is hard pressed to get rid of it!

Hats Off to all the 775 rockers out there and trust me you are still in the game of having a viable PC that can game very well! Can a newer system be faster, hell yes but if money is tight and you are at a cross road of a new PC or Bills, trust your old chip and pay the bills as you are rocking a old but hearty PC that can still hold it's own!

I have many servers as well most of them are the LGA771 which is about the same as the 775 and they are able to be running many game servers and countless websites and traffic plus the MySQL databases for them all. I did have one guy that was telling me that the 771 chip was not able to handle the games of today and funny thing about it was he was frequently on one of my servers playing and had no idea it was mine, tried to use it by saying look at this server it has 80 people on it with no lag at all, and did I think I could do that with my older chips lol, he nearly pooped himself when he found out it was my slowest server out of the 771's lol. So ate his own words and now is a fan of this old chip as well!

I only am saying all this because this time of year everyone wants new and there is someone right now on the fence about getting a new PC and has money issues, and I want them to know that there are plenty of the 775's still out there and in service with happy owners at the other end!


----------



## davcc22

i agree with you man it was hard to move in to socket am3+ never looked back tho anther of the "great sockets"


----------



## Bradford1040

True I loved my Sabertooth 990fx and 8350 but water cooling killed it lol (I killed it by not looking at the leak) it was a great system but I am able to do just about everything on this as I was that one, I only really miss Sata3 on board, but as I can get a pci-e card to do that and then I could have it, but that has been the only thing I miss about my newer stuff


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I can't believe I am still rocking my Q9550 on my Ultra790I XFX SLI with (3) GTX460's and SSD Raid on the OS Drive and more than enough space lol for programs and games on many other drives filling up all the sata ports on the board and even had a few IDE drives for a while till we got into 2~3 TB drives were the IDE was nothing more than a Nostalgic item.
> 
> I am running the Q9550 24/7 at 3.4ghz and have had her up at 4.0ghz but the Bios hated restarting at that freq. I still am able to game at 1920x1080 maxed out on 95% of my 156 steam games most all AAA Titles and of coarse 20 Origin Games which Include BF3 and BF4 and Crysis2, tell the truth I feel as if the CPU is not holding me back more often feel that the GPU video Ram is the reason I have to drop down the specs a bit!
> 
> I have had a newer rig than this one I am using but it had what on this site would be called a mishap lol, CPU water Block leaked and took everything out, so out came the old lga775 board and it is still pumping hard, I doubt that Intel will ever make another chip that will have such a following as the 775's and anyone that has ran one is hard pressed to get rid of it!
> 
> Hats Off to all the 775 rockers out there and trust me you are still in the game of having a viable PC that can game very well! Can a newer system be faster, hell yes but if money is tight and you are at a cross road of a new PC or Bills, trust your old chip and pay the bills as you are rocking a old but hearty PC that can still hold it's own!
> 
> I have many servers as well most of them are the LGA771 which is about the same as the 775 and they are able to be running many game servers and countless websites and traffic plus the MySQL databases for them all. I did have one guy that was telling me that the 771 chip was not able to handle the games of today and funny thing about it was he was frequently on one of my servers playing and had no idea it was mine, tried to use it by saying look at this server it has 80 people on it with no lag at all, and did I think I could do that with my older chips lol, he nearly pooped himself when he found out it was my slowest server out of the 771's lol. So ate his own words and now is a fan of this old chip as well!
> 
> I only am saying all this because this time of year everyone wants new and there is someone right now on the fence about getting a new PC and has money issues, and I want them to know that there are plenty of the 775's still out there and in service with happy owners at the other end!


there is an adapter that lets you swap 771 chips in to 775 boards, there is an OCN thread on it.

I too have mine filled with drives, even a 500 GB IDE drive i found on OCN for dirt cheap. i multi boot with mine. also since it has a stronger GPU than my main rig, it's actually little bit faster.


----------



## pohtangina

Just found out about this club now...

I have these right now...

Q9550 > gamer
Q9450 (?not sure about the #) > bare bones right now
Q6600 > basement gamer
E6320 > ?htpc in the future...

E2160 > NAS server

oh well...I just dont have the time to game right now hence I never upgraded to I7...offerings are soo tempting...thinking of getting a I5 combo @Microcenter (tax refund)...but again...cant justify the upgrade since I need to catch up on OLD games...


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pohtangina*
> 
> Just found out about this club now...
> 
> I have these right now...
> 
> Q9550 > gamer
> Q9450 (?not sure about the #) > bare bones right now
> Q6600 > basement gamer
> E6320 > ?htpc in the future...
> 
> E2160 > NAS server
> 
> oh well...I just dont have the time to game right now hence I never upgraded to I7...offerings are soo tempting...thinking of getting a I5 combo @Microcenter (tax refund)...but again...cant justify the upgrade since I need to catch up on OLD games...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Celeron e1200 and pentium E2160 I nabbed off ebay. gonna post validation when I actually get a board, ehehe.
> Need a CPU-Z validation.


E2160- NAS server. Did you get it off ebay?


----------



## pohtangina

I got the E2160 here on this forum //// Marketplace for sale...it was cheap when I got it...like $20ish...in 2011


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pohtangina*
> 
> I got the E2160 here on this forum //// Marketplace for sale...it was cheap when I got it...like $20ish...in 2011


I paid 2.50.


----------



## notyettoday

My collection is growing! I currently have: 1x E8500 @ 3.6 2133fsb, 3xE8400s, 1x6500, 2x4400s, 1x2180, 1x2160 and only 5 775 mobos







My chips are in 775 limbo until people quit trying to get $200 for a basic board on ebay.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notyettoday*
> 
> My collection is growing! I currently have: 1x E8500 @ 3.6 2133fsb, 3xE8400s, 1x6500, 2x4400s, 1x2180, 1x2160 and only 5 775 mobos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chips are in 775 limbo until people quit trying to get $200 for a basic board on ebay.


Keep looking, there are some basic boards out there that are dirt cheap. I picked up a Zotac Geforce 9300 A-E for $30 about 8 months ago off of eBay. But I agree, people are selling boards like my ASUS P5N32-E SLI for $150 to $200, which is what I paid for it brand new 7 years ago! I think it should be sub 100. Its like selling your 2001 Corolla you got for $20K for $30K..because its "rare". I was sad when I thought it was malfunctioning. Turns out to have been the PSU. I was getting crazy voltage readings. Switched PSUs and all is fine now.

I guess I'll fit in here just fine. I have 2x e4300s, e6300 and a q9450, plus 2x 9550s and 2x q6600s in my collection. The last 4 are in use as either WinXP for some old school games i have yet to finish (who has the time?) or as a P45 based Kakewalk hackintosh.


----------



## Quarazhi

I have a QX9650 laying about with a MC72XE.. And a closed loop WC system.. But it's all in pieces


----------



## cdoublejj

"view orginal size" > "save as"


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Anyone does anyone have a decent 775 board they would like to donate or sell? I got a q6600 in a broken motherboard pretty much for free, and all I need is a motherboard for it to live inside of! Please, anyone who has an old rig, or board who would like to help a young guy out, I would appreciate it so very much!

Anyways I have that, an HP dc7900sff with an e8500 that I'm gonna make into a hackintosh

My friend I helped him with a super budget gaming rig
Q6600 (from the HP)
HD 6850 picked up for $55
Asrock p45 turbo twin 2000 $50 that included the e8500 wolfdale
4gb gskill ddr2 800mhz cas5
And a cheap power supply that was $25

He's running at a 24/7 2.8ghz, not fast but weak board and power supply so didn't wanna go further.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quarazhi*
> 
> I have a QX9650 laying about with a MC72XE.. And a closed loop WC system.. But it's all in pieces


I can take care of that QX9650 for you, got a full water loop all ready to go.









Nice wallpapers *cdoublejj*! Wish they were 2560x1440 though.

Don't have anything for you *Ultra-man*, but good luck in your search, sounds like a worthy cause and a good deal so far.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I can take care of that QX9650 for you, got a full water loop all ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wallpapers *cdoublejj*! Wish they were 2560x1440 though.
> 
> Don't have anything for you *Ultra-man*, but good luck in your search, sounds like a worthy cause and a good deal so far.


Thanks man! Im a little late to the 775 party haha I wasnt even out of school when the core 2 processors were first introduced haha


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Thanks man! Im a little late to the 775 party haha I wasnt even out of school when the core 2 processors were first introduced haha


That's cool, I built my first PC on the 775 platform and still haven't left the party.


----------



## spdaimon

I'm kind of wondering if its worth swapping out a Q6600 for a Q9450. Its in my hackintosh, so I probably wont try to overclock it. Otherwise, I have a E6300 sitting in a Zotac board that is a poor overclocker. That one is just sitting on a shelf for right now.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Here's another E8400.











Quick question... does anyone know where I can look for a good 775 mobo with 4 DDR3 slots? Used or new; doesn't matter.

I was looking at the EVGA 790i... but it would be a miracle if I could find anywhere to buy it at all (or at a reasonable price)


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> Here's another E8400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question... does anyone know where I can look for a good 775 mobo with 4 DDR3 slots? Used or new; doesn't matter.


Tough question, I've only seen 2 slot boards, thats a rare breed right there.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Tough question, I've only seen 2 slot boards, thats a rare breed right there.


So, aside from price, I think this might work:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Asrock-P43Twins1600-6x-Ram-slots-775-Motherboard-w-IO-plate-/111220354422?pt=Motherboards&hash=item19e53fed76&_uhb=1

(Manufacturer specs):
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P43Twins1600/

LGA775, 6x DDR3 slots, Gigabit LAN, 7.1 audio (wired and optical)


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> So, aside from price, I think this might work:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Asrock-P43Twins1600-6x-Ram-slots-775-Motherboard-w-IO-plate-/111220354422?pt=Motherboards&hash=item19e53fed76&_uhb=1
> 
> (Manufacturer specs):
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/P43Twins1600/
> 
> LGA775, 6x DDR3 slots, Gigabit LAN, 7.1 audio (wired and optical)


NOPE

Read the description again. There's only 2x DDR3 slots. The rest is DDR2 I'm afraid.

Edit: ASUS P5E3 PRO has 4x DDR3 slots...


----------



## spdaimon

I'm kind of partial to the Striker II Extreme. I picked up one off eBay for $200. I had an EVGA 790i a while ago and sold it because I liked the CPU placement better on the ASUS boards. The CPU socket is a little lower in the board, where as the EVGA, my Zalman 9500 would hit the top of the case. First world problems.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> NOPE
> 
> Read the description again. There's only 2x DDR3 slots. The rest is DDR2 I'm afraid.


Damn. I had a feeling that 6 DDR3 slots were way too good for a 775 board.

I'll look into the P5E3. Do you know if I might have any issues fitting an aftermarket cooler on top of all the heatsinks?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spdaimon*
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if its worth swapping out a Q6600 for a Q9450. Its in my hackintosh, so I probably wont try to overclock it. Otherwise, I have a E6300 sitting in a Zotac board that is a poor overclocker. That one is just sitting on a shelf for right now.


my hackintosh is a tripple boot machine, amy back up gamer and a workhorse. i'm glad a i got a Q9550 but, you ought to check out the 771 mod page as you can get a q9550 equivalent for like 36 USD shipped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> Damn. I had a feeling that 6 DDR3 slots were way too good for a 775 board.
> 
> I'll look into the P5E3. Do you know if I might have any issues fitting an aftermarket cooler on top of all the heatsinks?


look at my other sig rig.







Coolers fit fine. i've have a hyper 212 evo and have had a hyper n 520 before.


----------



## spdaimon

Thanks, I'll have to check that out! I also have this Q9450 that I could probably use too, almost the same as a q9550.


----------



## samisunjp

Hello I'm a new member to OCN and I thought there is no better way to start out here than posting in the 775 club. My main rig is a q6600 rig but I recently threw in a E5200 to see if I could get it to 4ghz semi stable. Let me tell you, I have only overclocked a couple of times and this was the easiest one ever. popped it in with a little arctic silver 5 changed my multiplier to 12 and bus speed to 333 and my vcore to 1.33 which with vdroop registers as 1.296 under load. Let P95 run for an hour on blend and it worked like a charm. 4Ghz...like taking candy from a baby. But seriously this is one sweet little chip!

An image from last nights testing:


And the cpu-z verification:
http://valid.canardpc.com/i9aa5q


----------



## jetpak12

Very cool samisunjp, and welcome to OCN!









Nice overclock! I sure wish the later Core 2 chips had multipliers that went that high!


----------



## eclipsextreme

I have three 775 setups ive been playing with. I am currently swapping stuff around so nothings clocked at the moment.

QX6850 (Oc'd @ 3.6ghz on air for 3 years)
Foxconn P45A

Q6600
Asus P5E-v

E8400
Gigabyte P43


----------



## TwistyTravster

So I might not have mentioned this before... the reason why I was looking for a 775 board with 4 slots of DDR3 RAM is because I wanted to replace my old Dell mobo with one that was compatible with all my current hardware... and I have 4x 2GB DDR3 Corsair RAM.

So upon finding out that 4 slots of DDR3 is an extremely rare thing to find in 775 boards, then does that mean my current Dell mobo is really not that bad? And should I even consider replacing it?

Anyway, I recently transfered everything from my old Dell Inspiron case into a brand new Antec One case, which has significantly better airflow capacity. Here's what she looks like now:


----------



## dtodorov7

775 boards with 4x DDR3 slots that I remember:

ASUS P5E3, P5E3 Deluxe, P5E3 Deluxe/[email protected],P5E3 PRO
ASUS P5Q3, P5Q3 Deluxe/[email protected]
ASUS P5K3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP, P5K3 Premium/WiFi-AP
ASUS P5E64 WS Evolution
ASUS Maximus Formula
Gigabyte GA-X48T-DQ6
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
Gigabyte EP45-UD3L
Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
Foxconn BlackOps
DFI X48 UT-T3RS

I guess you will be doing overclocking? I own P5Q3 Deluxe/[email protected] and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> Do you know if I might have any issues fitting an aftermarket cooler on top of all the heatsinks?


I'm have a Cooler Master V8 on a P5Q PRO.
No hassle in the castle.










Spoiler: Clickety click.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtodorov7*
> 
> 775 boards with 4x DDR3 slots that I remember:
> 
> ASUS P5E3, P5E3 Deluxe, P5E3 Deluxe/[email protected],P5E3 PRO
> ASUS P5Q3, P5Q3 Deluxe/[email protected]
> ASUS P5K3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP, P5K3 Premium/WiFi-AP
> ASUS P5E64 WS Evolution
> ASUS Maximus Formula
> Gigabyte GA-X48T-DQ6
> Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
> Gigabyte EP45-UD3L
> Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
> Foxconn BlackOps
> DFI X48 UT-T3RS
> 
> I guess you will be doing overclocking? I own P5Q3 Deluxe/[email protected] and I'm really happy with it.


The Gigabyte EP45-UD3P has 4 slots of DDR2, not DDR3. I own one. The other Gigabyte P45 models don't either, but the X48 does.


----------



## dtodorov7

Oh yeah, sorry, I've messed them up


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtodorov7*
> 
> 775 boards with 4x DDR3 slots that I remember:
> 
> ASUS P5E3, P5E3 Deluxe, P5E3 Deluxe/[email protected],P5E3 PRO
> ASUS P5Q3, P5Q3 Deluxe/[email protected]
> ASUS P5K3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP, P5K3 Premium/WiFi-AP
> ASUS P5E64 WS Evolution
> ASUS Maximus Formula
> Gigabyte GA-X48T-DQ6
> Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
> Gigabyte EP45-UD3L
> Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
> Foxconn BlackOps
> DFI X48 UT-T3RS
> 
> I guess you will be doing overclocking?


Okay, but how many of those boards can be found new/used for a reasonable price, compared to newer hardware with a more modern CPU socket?







I like the 775 and all... that's why I'm in this club. But if the cost-benefit makes it in my best interest to upgrade, then that's what I'll have to do.

And I actually don't plan to overclock unless its entirely necessary. Though, my understanding is that the intention of overclocking 775 CPUs is because it will be able to keep up with more modern (faster) CPUs, which allows you to stick with the 775 to avoid upgrading.


----------



## alancsalt

Any board with EP45T- prefix uses DDR3.
EP45- uses DDR2

X48 Rampage Extreme uses DDR3..


----------



## TwistyTravster

By the way... I'm not sure what the specs are for all those motherboards listed above, but I have the Dell specs on my current one. If anyone wants to look at them, here they are:
ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/Common/inspiron-560_user%27s%20guide_en-us.pdf

My motherboard is for the Inspiron 560... NOT the 570.

After comparing them to a lot of other 775 boards (the ones that are available at reasonable prices - which are very few)... the only thing that I'm unsure about is the bus speed at 500MB/s (bidirectional). I don't really know if that's bad, or how much it matters.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Any board with EP45T- prefix uses DDR3.
> EP45- uses DDR2
> 
> X48 Rampage Extreme uses DDR3..


Okay.







But how easy is it to find them new/used, and how much will they cost? I've looked on Amazon, eBay, Kijiji, etc... And I've found it really tough to find anything. Maybe I'm missing something?

And I specifically said that they need 4x DDR3 slots, because I currently have 4x2GB DDR3 memory modules. I'm doing everything I can to avoid upgrading, but if I buy a board with only 2 slots, then that also means I need to buy 2 sticks of 4GB RAM to get the same amount. So if I end up spending more than it would cost to upgrade, then its not worth it.


----------



## alancsalt

775 was much loved. Not *always* a rational decision to hang on to the C2D. There are still C2D PCs in this office because they are perfectly capable of office and surfing tasks. I used to bench them, but mostly it is the new equipment I bench and game on now. We've got a Rampage Extreme X48, an EP45-UD3P, an EP45-UD3 and an Asus 965 Commando.

Some of these are replacements. It's the second 965, the second Rampage, the fifth UD3P and the only UD3 was bought to replace a malfunctioning UD3P. The Rampage doesn't remember its bios settings if you turn it off. Restart is OK, but turn it off and time and bios settings have to be re-entered. Battery has been replaced, no diff.

What I'm saying there is that I found the second hand motherboards I bought would often have faults, or didn't want to OC. These are getting older, but maybe because of overclocking, the high performance 775 mobos can cost more than it's worth for someone who just wants to do office work and surf.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Last time I looked there's an asrock p45 board on amazon for $65 that takes ddr3 but it's VRMs look weak, and poor overclocking.

Edit:
The price is $49.99


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Asrock Intel Core 2 Extreme ATX Motherboard P45DE3 by ASRock http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NREQZ8/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_QiOgtb1KA2ZD7

ASRock P45TS/Core 2 Extreme/Intel P45/2000(OC)/4DDR3-1333+2DDR2-1066/G/A/ATX Motherboard by ASRock http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EXS7ZC/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_njOgtb1XFTH9B

This one looks like the best one
ASRock P45XE-WIFIN/Core 2 Extreme/Intel P45/2000(OC)/DDR2/ATI CrossFire/2GbE/WIFI/1394/ATX Motherboard by ASRock http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001G50M9W/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_KjOgtb1AQS3K0


----------



## jetpak12

*@TwistyTravster*

If your Dell motherboard works fine for you, then there's not really a reason to replace it. But you likely can't overclock your Duo with it, and, like you said, its when these chips are overclocked that they really shine and are able (barely) to keep up with today's tech.

Check around locally and you should be able to find a better deal on those high-end 775 motherboards. The online sellers generally know how much they're worth and try to ask top dollar. I found my Quad and P5Q3 Deluxe on Craigslist for a great deal.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.amazon.com/GIGABYTE-GA-EP45-UD3P-LGA-Intel-Motherboard/dp/B001HH2WE2/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1394252430&sr=1-2&keywords=GA-EP45T-USB3P

only $US379.95!

http://www.cdw.ca/shop/products/Gigabyte-GA-EP45T-USB3P-1.0-motherboard-ATX-LGA775-Socket-P45/2189822.aspx

$CDN193.99


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GIGABYTE-GA-EP45-UD3P-LGA-Intel-Motherboard/dp/B001HH2WE2/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1394252430&sr=1-2&keywords=GA-EP45T-USB3P
> 
> only $US379.95!
> 
> http://www.cdw.ca/shop/products/Gigabyte-GA-EP45T-USB3P-1.0-motherboard-ATX-LGA775-Socket-P45/2189822.aspx
> 
> $CDN193.99


What a deal! And its even new!









USB3 is pretty neat on that other board though (and the DDR3 of course).


----------



## dtodorov7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *@TwistyTravster*
> 
> If your Dell motherboard works fine for you, then there's not really a reason to replace it. But you likely can't overclock your Duo with it, and, like you said, its when these chips are overclocked that they really shine and are able (barely) to keep up with today's tech.
> 
> Check around locally and you should be able to find a better deal on those high-end 775 motherboards. The online sellers generally know how much they're worth and try to ask top dollar. I found my Quad and P5Q3 Deluxe on Craigslist for a great deal.


+1 If you're not going to do an overclocking or gaming, it's really pointless to buy a new board. As a 775 board user I can tell you even a Q6600 at 3,8GHz(It will overheat at 4GHz with my bad cooler) can't really keep in some games because my GPU load isn't at 99 percent. The problem is also my monitor which is 19 inch but I'm getting a 22-24 inch monitor/TV and I can tell you then how it is. I see jetpak12 owns the same board as I do but he's running with a way better CPU, you can ask him. If you are just surfing in the internet, watching movies and video clips and stuff, that board will be fine for you IMO but if you plan on playing games, you should look at least at the old i7's. As far as I remember a QX9770 is equal to an i7 920, both stock but it's much more expensive I think. Anyway I don't have any problems playing games when my GPU load is at 99 percent, I own a GTX 470 (800Mhz Core/1800Mhz Memory). Btw ASUS Maximus Formula is also DDR2, apologies


----------



## eclipsextreme

Overclocking is why I like my old 775 setups. They are second hand and little investment in to them so im not afraid to push them. I recently dissembled my gaming rig which ive used for probably 3 years.

Second hand is the same for my gpus and with my QX6850 stable clock at 3.6ghz on air ive played Battlefield BC2, BF3 and BF4. Started out with a HD 4870 to a 5770 then a 560ti and lastly a 3gb 7950. I clocked the 7950 @ 1050/1250 and played BF4 on high in 1680x1050 with no problem. But the 7950 is why im working on building a 1155 system to fully unleash the card.

Now I swapped in my QX6850 and Foxconn p45a board in to my htpc. I picked up a Cooler Master Gemini m4 cooler to fit the lower profile case but after start up I discovered my idle temps at 60 even after I returned the chip to stock speed. So I need to take it apart and check my Tim and maybe I'll have to use my Q6600 with the Gemini cooler as I've found it runs cooler anyways.



I removed my q6600 and asus p5e-v my htpc due to usb problems with my infinitv and external hd. So I put the combo in to another case that would fit a bigger cooler. Don't know the brand but it's a tall upright heat sink with a 120mm that kept my qx6850 cool. So far I've only got it stable at 3 ghz until the heat sink on my hd 4870 broke in half.


----------



## spdaimon

A ASUS Dark Knight Edition HD4870! I used to have one of those! One would overheat so I put an Artic Cooling Twin Turbo on it. Only thing I didn't like was that the fans plugged directly into the PSU, so you lost fan control. Its an option. Artic Cooling Silenco V2 is a passive heatsink that will fit too, but I wouldn't recommend it. 4870s run too hot.

The cooler on there is a Ximga S1283. Its pretty good. I used it on a AMD PII 965. Its pretty much just like Cooler Masters 212+, only I don't think it has a second fan option. I sold that rig, so I don't remember too much more about it.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Thanks for the info on the ximga and correct no second fan option.

As for the dark Knight ive saved it for a backup to mess with and Don't know what I'll do with it now. I have a bunch of older gpus to mess with.


----------



## animal0307

Try to solder it back on?!! Blow torch and solder should do it. Worst thing that happens is that i does work and you break it more.


----------



## eclipsextreme

So I checked the tim on my QX6850 and it was a little light so I applied and my temps dropped from 60 to 55. Still no good with the Gemini m4 cooler. I yanked it out and put in my Q6600 with the Gemini M4 and at stock 2.4ghz im at 38-40c idle. better but not impressed. it fits my case but not much better than the stock cooler I had on my q6600 before.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Thanks for the info on the ximga and correct no second fan option.
> 
> As for the dark Knight ive saved it for a backup to mess with and Don't know what I'll do with it now. I have a bunch of older gpus to mess with.


You're welcome. The company is actually called Ximgatek..I was just going from what I remembered off the top of my head.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> So I checked the tim on my QX6850 and it was a little light so I applied and my temps dropped from 60 to 55. Still no good with the Gemini m4 cooler. I yanked it out and put in my Q6600 with the Gemini M4 and at stock 2.4ghz im at 38-40c idle. better but not impressed. it fits my case but not much better than the stock cooler I had on my q6600 before.


That's at idle? I know those QX6850s ran pretty hot. Looking at that Gemini M4, it looks like its all fan.







I'm using a CoolerMaster Hyper L3 with pretty good results. Its sitting on a E6300 at the moment so I can't compare it to the 6850 too well. I have it in a slim case. When I had my 6850 I had a Zalman 9500 sitting on it. Wish I could tell you how cool it ran. That was about 3 to 4 years ago. I have a feeling the L3 would do a little better since it has more aluminum to absorb the heat. What about something like the Zalman 9700? Its all copper and has a 90mm fan on top.


----------



## King Who Dat

I just put together my sig rig for about $200.







I never owned a 775 rig before this one, I happened to be over in Afghanistan when this hardware was on the cutting edge so I missed it completely. I can't wait to overclock it with this board, supposedly it's the best one available. I picked it up about a year ago for $60. It's rev. 1.0. I'll let you guys know how it goes. All I ever play is counterstrike anyway so this setup will be fine for me.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> I just put together my sig rig for about $200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never owned a 775 rig before this one, I happened to be over in Afghanistan when this hardware was on the cutting edge so I missed it completely. I can't wait to overclock it with this board, supposedly it's the best one available. I picked it up about a year ago for $60. It's rev. 1.0. I'll let you guys know how it goes. All I ever play is counterstrike anyway so this setup will be fine for me.


Your gonna LOVE the Rev 1.0/1.1 of the UD3P! I got my Q9550 up to 4.3Ghz and still had some to go. Just keep her cool and under 1.45V. (Unless you Feel Lucky, then 1.5V)


----------



## eclipsextreme

Started playing GTA IV... my QX6850 system does not like it. Bad frame spikes and i've heard the game is a terrible port and has a problem with some hardware. So I started playing with a rig I wasn't using. E8400 and Gigabyte EP43.

I went to the local recycle shop today and picked up this nice little heatsink for 5 bucks. Its got a slim 80mm fan and a brass heatpipe design. So far I have OC'd it up to 3.4ghz and idling commonly at 30c on core0 and 22c on core1 and the max temp I've seen so far out of this is 44c. I'm using 2x2gb corsair pc2-6400 and started with a Asus 9600GT silent gpu but GTA didn't like that so I dusted off the old bigboy 8800 ultra. not with out first putting some fresh TIM on it since this beast of card always ran hot. So will see how far I can push project old school and if it will out perform on GTA IV.



update... 3.6ghz =)


----------



## dtodorov7

GTA IV is more than terrible, it's the crappiest port I've ever seen in my life. When I'm playing single player I am getting lag spikes as well but when I'm playing multiplayer I don't get them







Very weird, you should try to check out.

What is the card on the last PCI slot?


----------



## PimpSkyline

A Q9550 @ 4.3Ghz, 8GB 1066Mhz @ 1100Mhz RAM and a GTX 580 SC @ Ghz ran GTA IV actually pretty well. 40-75FPS with everything on Ultra but View Distance on 30.

If it makes you feel better, 8 cores @ 5.1Ghz, 16GB 2000Mhz RAM and a 1411Mhz 660Ti still can't play GTA at Max everything without issues. lol

But never the less, good luck in your OCing adventure, she should, with possibly better cooling, hit 4Ghz.


----------



## JambonJovi

I got my hands on a cheap-ish QX6700 the other day for €50.
Didn't get a chance to game in a while but when I pop this thing in,
that'll hopefully change once I'm done playing with OCing.
How far do you reckon I'll be able to push it ?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> I got my hands on a cheap-ish QX6700 the other day for €50.
> Didn't get a chance to game in a while but when I pop this thing in,
> that'll hopefully change once I'm done playing with OCing.
> How far do you reckon I'll be able to push it ?


ASUS P5Q and CM V8 3.6+ Should be doable, i did 4.3Ghz on my Q9550 with a Prolimtech Megmahams Rev. B and 2 H80 fans, i hit a "RAM won't go higher wall", but since you have a QX, that should not be a problem.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtodorov7*
> 
> GTA IV is more than terrible, it's the crappiest port I've ever seen in my life. When I'm playing single player I am getting lag spikes as well but when I'm playing multiplayer I don't get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very weird, you should try to check out.
> 
> What is the card on the last PCI slot?


The bottom pci is a wifi card. I was planning on selling this rig before u started oc'ing.

I think this chip would easily hit 4ghz. It has oc"d so well so far, but I'll go as far with this cooler as I can. As for my QX6850 running warm, I think about done fighting with it.


----------



## eclipsextreme

After 2 hours playing GTA IV on just about maxed out settings.
3.77ghz 419x9
2x2gb pc2-6400
GTX 560ti

On my qx6850 wtih 7950 I was getting 10-25 fps in game, and with the E8400 and 560ti I average 35-40 fps. No lag spikes.


----------



## jetpak12

I don't remember getting lag spikes in GTA IV with my rig, but I didn't really get into the game or play it for very long. I still have it installed, so I'll play around with it tomorrow and see what FPS it gives me.

My E8500 would do 4+GHz easy as pie. What do you have your QX6850 at?


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I don't remember getting lag spikes in GTA IV with my rig, but I didn't really get into the game or play it for very long. I still have it installed, so I'll play around with it tomorrow and see what FPS it gives me.
> 
> My E8500 would do 4+GHz easy as pie. What do you have your QX6850 at?


I was running my QX6850 at 3.6 ghz with a foxconn p45. Had to use my foxconn in another rig so i paired the 6850 with a Asus P5e-V and I can't get it stable above 3.15 and my temps are too warm. I'm frustrated with it that I can't get the same results as before. Now this E8400 rig I threw together I'm very happy with, too bad I can't get one of my quad rigs to run like this.


----------



## jetpak12

I feel ya, these quads are finicky beasts. I went from that duo (E8500 E0) that I ran over 4GHz 24/7 to a quad (Q9550 C1) that can barely reach 3.6 on water. I simply hit a voltage wall around 3.5GHz. I can hit 4GHz but need about 1.5V to do it.










The nice thing about water is that load temps are identical from 3GHz all the way to 4GHz but I'm just too nervous to go over 1.4V for 24/7 use. Although lately I'm beginning to think that I should just go for it and just run this chip into the ground.


----------



## alancsalt

Quads never overclocked to the same height as duals.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=760169 *world record* E8600 - 6820 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/y0llgi *world record* Q9550 - 4908.85 MHz

Ran an E8500 @ 4.5GHz 1.45v for three years myself in an X48-DQ6 without any obvious degradation.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Sold my Q9400 quite a while back, should probably be removed from this club









Forgot to remove myself from quite a few clubs actually haha.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quads never overclocked to the same height as duals.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=760169 *world record* E8600 - 6820 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y0llgi *world record* Q9550 - 4908.85 MHz
> 
> Ran an E8500 @ 4.5GHz 1.45v for three years myself in an X48-DQ6 without any obvious degradation.


Yeah, I know it now and even knew it at the time, but my duo was so easy that it gave me unrealistic expectations.









Thanks for the tip, I read that Intel states that 1.45V is max before degradation. I think I might just peg it at 1.45 and see what it'll give me. I'm currently at 3.6 with 1.35V (450x8) (multi at 8 instead of max of 8.5). For some reason the max multi of 8.5 wasn't stable until I went over 1.45V, hence the voltage wall I'm seeing right around this area.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Well poop... my e8400/ep43-ud3l setup that has been gaming GTA IV at 3.77 like a champ is now power off and like 30 seconds powering back on. Will do this every 5 minutes or so


----------



## eclipsextreme

The ep43-ud3l was left over from a rig I got from a friend for parts so I never really ran it much before


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> The ep43-ud3l was left over from a rig I got from a friend for parts so I never really ran it much before


Have you reset the BIOS. The easy way to do this without actually resetting it in the BIOS is to pull the plug from the PSU, press the power on button to drain the PSU's power, pull the CMOS battery and then leave it out for 10 minutes or so. Then put it back in and the PSU cable back in and see if that helps.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Ill have to give that a try. I played gta iv on it last night for a good 4 hours after setting up the current clock. It idled all night and a other few hours this afternoon playing flawlessly.


----------



## jetpak12

This may not help much, but for comparison's sake I ran GTA IV on my sig rig for a little while.

Here is the result of the in-game benchmark:


Everything was maxed except vsync was turned off. Resolution was 2560x1440.

Drove around in the city for about ten minutes and then the game crashed on me. I was getting around 25 fps with GPU usage around 70%. Based on the benchmark results my CPU wasn't getting 100% usage either.

CPU: Q9550 @ 3.6GHz
GPU: 6970 @ 950MHz

My guess is that the game just likes high IPC, so a higher-clocked dual core will probably run better. I hope you get your board working right. I can't think of anything to try except the BIOS reset that Matt-Matt mentioned.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Cant figure out whats making it die. Seems like something physical. Got it running again and same 3.77 clock. Ran prime 95 for about 45 minutes. Temps maxed out at 50c.

Been messing with my QX6850 at 4ghz. It will post at 400x10 but will only load win at 400x9


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quads never overclocked to the same height as duals.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=760169 *world record* E8600 - 6820 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y0llgi *world record* Q9550 - 4908.85 MHz
> 
> Ran an E8500 @ 4.5GHz 1.45v for three years myself in an X48-DQ6 without any obvious degradation.


1.45V bios or 1.45V with vdrop?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quads never overclocked to the same height as duals.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=760169 *world record* E8600 - 6820 MHz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/y0llgi *world record* Q9550 - 4908.85 MHz
> 
> Ran an E8500 @ 4.5GHz 1.45v for three years myself in an X48-DQ6 without any obvious degradation.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.45V bios or 1.45V with vdrop?
Click to expand...

Bios.


----------



## Cyrious

So, I finally upgraded my main rig. Problem is that said upgrade was to a whole new socket, CPU, and board.

I feel like a dirty traitor now.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Yeah pretty much. .. I'm half way there with my next build.... What are you upgrading from and to?

Btw... I'm about done looking at parts on craigs list! I've found all kinds of parts I want and need. Gottan a few like the slim mount cooler on my Q6600 and a 775 water block. But I've also found stuff like an antec water cooler, pc2-6400 and a corsair tx750 psu all with the same thing in common. .. sellers who won't contact me back to take my cash!


----------



## eclipsextreme

Only get a short window to play with the clock speed in my htpc since its usually in use by my family.

Q6600 / foxconn p45a01

Last stable settings
300x9
Memory 1.1.2
2x2gb hynix pc2-6400
Voltages all auto
Tested 3 hours on prime95

So I tried 333x9 and left the ram at 1.1.2.... 800mhz. It post and boots fine but instant bsod on starting prime95. I tried changing my ram to 1.1 667mhz and same results. I use to run this board and ram for a long time at 400x9 with a qx6850. I thought the q6600 would run just as hard


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Yeah pretty much. .. I'm half way there with my next build.... What are you upgrading from and to?


See the Leviathan rig in my sig. To give you an idea of how powerful the CPU is, in multi-threaded tasks, i can beat a stock 4960x with it, and if not beat it then match it. I kinda want another one to go 2P with em, but thats a $2000 piece of silicon, and an ATX 2p LGA 2011 board and another 8 gig set of ripjaws to complement what i already have now is going to cost a pretty penny.
Hell, if i am going to go 2P a considerably cheaper option would be to get a dual LGA 1356 ATX board, another 4GB kit of ripjaws, and bust out my SB-E ES chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Only get a short window to play with the clock speed in my htpc since its usually in use by my family.
> 
> Q6600 / foxconn p45a01
> 
> Last stable settings
> 300x9
> Memory 1.1.2
> 2x2gb hynix pc2-6400
> Voltages all auto
> Tested 3 hours on prime95
> 
> So I tried 333x9 and left the ram at 1.1.2.... 800mhz. It post and boots fine but instant bsod on starting prime95. I tried changing my ram to 1.1 667mhz and same results. I use to run this board and ram for a long time at 400x9 with a qx6850. I thought the q6600 would run just as hard


Yeah no. QX6850 is made from binned silicon designed and intended to go fast. Q6600, which IIRC is the lowest of the 65nm quads isnt quite made from as stern stuff. The ram is not the problem. The problem is that you need voltage, both on the northbridge (increase to 1.25v) and the CPU itself (increase to 1.35v) and try again. Bit of a brute force overclock, but it should work.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> See the Leviathan rig in my sig. To give you an idea of how powerful the CPU is, in multi-threaded tasks, i can beat a stock 4960x with it, and if not beat it then match it. I kinda want another one to go 2P with em, but thats a $2000 piece of silicon, and an ATX 2p LGA 2011 board and another 8 gig set of ripjaws to complement what i already have now is going to cost a pretty penny.
> Hell, if i am going to go 2P a considerably cheaper option would be to get a dual LGA 1356 ATX board, another 4GB kit of ripjaws, and bust out my SB-E ES chips.
> Yeah no. QX6850 is made from binned silicon designed and intended to go fast. Q6600, which IIRC is the lowest of the 65nm quads isnt quite made from as stern stuff. The ram is not the problem. The problem is that you need voltage, both on the northbridge (increase to 1.25v) and the CPU itself (increase to 1.35v) and try again. Bit of a brute force overclock, but it should work.


Any 6000-quads can take lots of core voltage all day long


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> See the Leviathan rig in my sig. To give you an idea of how powerful the CPU is, in multi-threaded tasks, i can beat a stock 4960x with it, and if not beat it then match it. I kinda want another one to go 2P with em, but thats a $2000 piece of silicon, and an ATX 2p LGA 2011 board and another 8 gig set of ripjaws to complement what i already have now is going to cost a pretty penny.
> Hell, if i am going to go 2P a considerably cheaper option would be to get a dual LGA 1356 ATX board, another 4GB kit of ripjaws, and bust out my SB-E ES chips.
> Yeah no. QX6850 is made from binned silicon designed and intended to go fast. Q6600, which IIRC is the lowest of the 65nm quads isnt quite made from as stern stuff. The ram is not the problem. The problem is that you need voltage, both on the northbridge (increase to 1.25v) and the CPU itself (increase to 1.35v) and try again. Bit of a brute force overclock, but it should work.


thanks, I'll give that a shot next.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> See the Leviathan rig in my sig. To give you an idea of how powerful the CPU is, in multi-threaded tasks, i can beat a stock 4960x with it, and if not beat it then match it. I kinda want another one to go 2P with em, but thats a $2000 piece of silicon, and an ATX 2p LGA 2011 board and another 8 gig set of ripjaws to complement what i already have now is going to cost a pretty penny.
> Hell, if i am going to go 2P a considerably cheaper option would be to get a dual LGA 1356 ATX board, another 4GB kit of ripjaws, and bust out my SB-E ES chips.
> Yeah no. QX6850 is made from binned silicon designed and intended to go fast. Q6600, which IIRC is the lowest of the 65nm quads isnt quite made from as stern stuff. The ram is not the problem. The problem is that you need voltage, both on the northbridge (increase to 1.25v) and the CPU itself (increase to 1.35v) and try again. Bit of a brute force overclock, but it should work.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, I'll give that a shot next.
Click to expand...

My Ol' Q6600 G0 took almost 1.6V for years without any issue, but it was cooled very well. Then my Q9550 E0 took almost 1.5V for years, kept cool and never complained.









So go for it, just be careful.


----------



## dtodorov7

Q6600 is voltage tank, I remember guy running it at 1.8v or 1.9v for 3 years.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtodorov7*
> 
> Q6600 is voltage tank, I remember guy running it at 1.8v or 1.9v for 3 years.


Whaaaaaaat?!


----------



## dtodorov7

No kidding, watercooled at ~4,5Ghz


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtodorov7*
> 
> No kidding, watercooled at ~4,5Ghz


Little high, but okay. Highest i ever went was 1.66V for 4.2Ghz on my Q6600 (or 1.52V for 4.5 on my Q9550), but my dam RAM wasn't having it....or my FSB for that matter.


----------



## eclipsextreme

So thanks for the input on voltage. I bumped it up to 1.4v and 333x9 and it didnt do an instand bsod. How ever my temps jump up higher than I want to 78c.

I always did the dot method on Tim but last time I seated a sink I tried spreading it out and had lower temps.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I am looking for a good guide to overclock on 775 platform.

Can anyone help please.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I am looking for a good guide to overclock on 775 platform.
> 
> Can anyone help please.


What is the motherboard and cpu you want to overclock. Alot of motherboards have different overclocking settings as well as different maximum frontside bus limitations. Id google your motherboard "model overclocking" and you may come up with someones experience on overclocking that specific board.


----------



## alancsalt

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/26112-gigabyte-x38-p35-p965-ds-dq-s3-overclocking-general-bios-tweaking-guide.html

this covers p45 too...

These templates also have overclocking settings/remarks
http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/33613-gigabyte-bios-templates-give-us-your-settings.html

the ep45-ud3p is an old favorite. DDR2
I think asus equivalent is ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe?

the ep45t-ud3p uses ddr3 - bit fussy I'm told. probably need some good early ddr3?

x48 rampage extreme uses ddr3

the ep45 with ddr2 limits you to an fsb half your ram speed. say your 1066 ram overclocks to 1115, then your fsb would be limited to 557. If you want to chase high fsb you'd need some of that 1200MHz DDR2.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> What is the motherboard and cpu you want to overclock. Alot of motherboards have different overclocking settings as well as different maximum frontside bus limitations. Id google your motherboard "model overclocking" and you may come up with someones experience on overclocking that specific board.


Cheers









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/26112-gigabyte-x38-p35-p965-ds-dq-s3-overclocking-general-bios-tweaking-guide.html
> 
> this covers p45 too...
> 
> These templates also have overclocking settings/remarks
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/33613-gigabyte-bios-templates-give-us-your-settings.html
> 
> the ep45-ud3p is an old favorite. DDR2
> I think asus equivalent is ASUS P5Q3 Deluxe?
> 
> the ep45t-ud3p uses ddr3 - bit fussy I'm told. probably need some good early ddr3?
> 
> x48 rampage extreme uses ddr3
> 
> the ep45 with ddr2 limits you to an fsb half your ram speed. say your 1066 ram overclocks to 1115, then your fsb would be limited to 557. If you want to chase high fsb you'd need some of that 1200MHz DDR2.


I will have a read of them









Oh I have a GA EP45-Extreme, was told they are great for overclocking. As for the ram it is some Corsair, which according to my research shows it has hand picked D9 chips, so fingers crossed.


----------



## alancsalt

Not many of them left...I'd think.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I am looking for a good guide to overclock on 775 platform.
> 
> Can anyone help please.


Have you finished the guide? if yes, can you give me the link? I like to bench on sk 775 and I would be interested in find out something new. Also I can give you some feedback from my experiments.







I bench mostly on Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P (DDR3 version).


----------



## vladv

Which P35 / P45 chipset motherboard is the best , reliable AND stable for overclocking an Q6600 G0 processor?I have got it already for only 55 $ ,I will use my good old TAGAN Dual Engine 600W PSU (but I don't have DDR2 / 3 memory yet).


----------



## Bogd4n

I think P45 is better than P35.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladv*
> 
> Which P35 / P45 chipset motherboard is the best , reliable AND stable for overclocking an Q6600 G0 processor?I have got it already for only 55 $ ,I will use my good old TAGAN Dual Engine 600W PSU (but I don't have DDR2 / 3 memory yet).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I think P45 is better than P35.


P45 is always better than P35.

The best SINGLE GPU Mobo for 775 is a *Gigabyte EP45-UD3R Rev 1.0/1.1*

The best DUAL GPU (Crossfire only sadly) for 775 is a *Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Rev 1.0/1.1*


----------



## davcc22

@ginger_nuts i know for a fact that the e6600 you have should do 3ghz on 1.35v it was my old one after all  have fun with it though


----------



## vladv

What about X38/48 and 975X mobos? Any good ones to use with my Q6600 G0?


----------



## Bogd4n

X48 and P45 works well with quads. At least my Gigabyte p45 goes over 500 fsb with quads.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## vladv

Which model / revision / + BIOS version of motherboard do you use , Bogd4n?


----------



## Bogd4n

Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P rev 1.0
Bios F7 and F8j are the only ones that I have tested with quads so far and with both of them I got FSB 500+.

Sent from Acer S500


----------



## damibru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladv*
> 
> Which P35 / P45 chipset motherboard is the best , reliable AND stable for overclocking an Q6600 G0 processor?I have got it already for only 55 $ ,I will use my good old TAGAN Dual Engine 600W PSU (but I don't have DDR2 / 3 memory yet).


I can't tell ya which mobo is "the best" but pick one that is able to pump alot of juice into the processor. Although I really love my Asus P5W DH Deluxe unfortunately its CPU core voltage maxes out at 1.7v which in turn gave me a max stable overclock of 3.6ghz on my Q6700. It's been running fine for about a year now on 1.7 but actual voltage is more like 1.66v. I would have loved to have a mobo with a little more ovehead to break that 4ghz barrier which I know is possible, just not with my (particular) mobo. I have my Q6700 watercooled with a Corsair H100 so temps even under load stay nice and cool. These 65nm quad cores seem to be able to take a lot of Vcore, or actually need it is the better term. Mine does everything I need it to do and having just upgraded to a 64bit OS I am really seeing the benifit from an overclocked quad core.
They really still hold their own in a very respectable fashion in 2014.


----------



## vladv

3,6 Ghz it's pretty much what I want to reach with my Q6000 G0 - on stock voltage if I'm really lucky OR 1,4V max Vcore.


----------



## Bradford1040

I was using, well still am using the 790I xfx ultra sli and it overclocked very well, I just never wanted to go over a certain volts I guess I could now as I am not using the 775 as my main board anymore, but as my back up rig (AGAIN) lol.

My 775 has been my back up and main rig on and off for 7 years wow, and truly it did a bench with my GTX 680 that held its own against my I7 920 oc'ed final score and beat my oc'ed AMD 970 BE. I would be up set if my main went down, but be covered by a old 775 that has stood the test of time a won lol


----------



## damibru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I am looking for a good guide to overclock on 775 platform.
> 
> Can anyone help please.


Just google your mobo and see what pops up. Read as much as you can about overclocking LGA775 in general and then try. There will be a lot of useless, missleading info as well so just try and see what works for you. But there is no quick overclocking guide available because that is not how overclocking works. You can have 2 exactly identical mobo, cpu, ram, gpu, everything else identical setups and get two different overclocking results. You might get lucky and get a good chip that overclocks like a champ with minor Vcore change or you might have to pump so much Vcore just to get a reasonable overclock.
Just take it one step at a time. Change one setting at a time. Get temp monitors and install CPU Z to monitor your overclock.
Test, test, test. No overclock is an overclock unless it is stable. Download Prime95 and run it for 8 hours minimum and get Intel Burn Test for quick confirmation of a stable overclock.
Also before you even start you need a really good CPU cooler. Watercooling is in my humble opinion still the way to go but there are some good air coolers available.
It will take time because if you are like me and you wanna squeeze out every last mhz possible (usually just for bragging rights) you will have your rig running Prime95 quite a few nights.
And never be afraid to up the Vcore. As affordable as LGA 775 chips have become you can easily buy another one and the biggest danger is overheating as a result from overclocking, not overvolting per sé.
Remember, overclocking is not an exact science, rather it's more of a crapshoot but when done correctly it will certainly and noticably improve the performance of your rig.

The best of luck.


----------



## Bogd4n

I don't get the point in running prime95 for such a long time... I think ginger_nuts wants to overclock for benching, not for daily use, so prime95 is not so important.
My 2 cents.


----------



## damibru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I don't get the point in running prime95 for such a long time... I think ginger_nuts wants to overclock for benching, not for daily use, so prime95 is not so important.
> My 2 cents.


Sorry, not your $0.02 at all. Not even $0.000002! You say you don't get the point in running it "that long" but you don't even say why or even give a theory as to why you feel it is not wise to do. Also, ginger_nuts didn't state anywhere he wanted to overclock for benching, just asked for a guide so I thought I'd give him some advice.
Not sure why you read my post and nit picked on something and made it into a negative when I'm simply trying to help someone but it doesn't make me take you very serious.


----------



## alancsalt

Even if Bogd4n doesn't have a high post count, he's been around overclocking here for awhile, and ginger_nuts looks after one of our "suicide" clubs, so maybe Bogd4n does have some insight into what Ginger_nuts wants to do.

I'm sure Ginger Nuts can tell us himself if we are on the wrong tack.

Anyway, back in my X48/E8500 days I used http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/26112-gigabyte-x38-p35-p965-ds-dq-s3-overclocking-general-bios-tweaking-guide.html

Even if they haven't got X48 and P45 in the title, they're included.


----------



## ginger_nuts

This is true I do purely want it for bench marking, hence my latest endeavors *HERE*.

I have no plans of using my 775 setup for daily use, unless my PC goes down for a re-build.

I have printed that guide out and are currently studying it







But tell ya the truth it is similar to doing non unlocked chips, a ton of trail and errors, before you get it right.


----------



## alancsalt

Stubbsy does 775 chips on phase. He might be able to give a few tips. What mobo?

P965 Commando needs a volt mod and Giga P45 wont give enough volts for pre core2duo chips (Is it a 1.4v limit?) ..... afaik.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damibru*
> 
> I can't tell ya which mobo is "the best" but pick one that is able to pump alot of juice into the processor. Although I really love my Asus P5W DH Deluxe unfortunately its CPU core voltage maxes out at 1.7v which in turn gave me a max stable overclock of 3.6ghz on my Q6700. It's been running fine for about a year now on 1.7 but actual voltage is more like 1.66v. I would have loved to have a mobo with a little more ovehead to break that 4ghz barrier which I know is possible, just not with my (particular) mobo. I have my Q6700 watercooled with a Corsair H100 so temps even under load stay nice and cool. These 65nm quad cores seem to be able to take a lot of Vcore, or actually need it is the better term. Mine does everything I need it to do and having just upgraded to a 64bit OS I am really seeing the benifit from an overclocked quad core.
> They really still hold their own in a very respectable fashion in 2014.


Hey there sorry to butt in, I have a question about this specific mobo you mentioned here, the P5W DH Deluxe. I have the exact one, but I have an issue with it. On boot up after being turned off for at least an hour or so it says 'bad bios checksum' and does this loop where it checks drives, usb, for a bios file or something. I used to be able to hold insert to skip that loop and get to the bios options, but it still resets the time and goes to default.

I have replace the battery, checked ram, breadboarded it, used different psu's, updated bios. Nothing seems to fix it.

So do I have a bad board and just gotta let it go, or is there some small chance of repairing it? What if I find a bios chip, is it worth the effort to try and fix?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Stubbsy does 775 chips on phase. He might be able to give a few tips. What mobo?
> 
> P965 Commando needs a volt mod and Giga P45 wont give enough volts for pre core2duo chips (Is it a 1.4v limit?) ..... afaik.


I have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-Extreme, I know it is DDR2, but i was able to get some Corsair Dominator Ram that should have the great D9 chips on it, I currently have a E4500 on board under a stock cooler, at 3.6Ghz I am limited becoz of the heat.

So when I can feed it some hopefully -30 celsius coolant, it should play some more, I hope


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damibru*
> 
> Sorry, not your $0.02 at all. Not even $0.000002! You say you don't get the point in running it "that long" but you don't even say why or even give a theory as to why you feel it is not wise to do. Also, ginger_nuts didn't state anywhere he wanted to overclock for benching, just asked for a guide so I thought I'd give him some advice.
> Not sure why you read my post and nit picked on something and made it into a negative when I'm simply trying to help someone but it doesn't make me take you very serious.


I said that _I think_ ginger_nuts plans to overclock to the max, not for daily use, which means that prime95 is irelevant. For example, if you want to bench superpi, you don't need the cpu to be stable in prime95, you need it to be stable in spi. If the cpu is stable @4Ghz in prime95, it will be probably stable @4.2 Ghz in superpi.

For daily use, yeah, probably is good to test stability with prime95. But again, I don't get the point of running cpu for a few nights. You want to cook something on it?







I know that these 775 cpus can handle the heat preetty well, but still...
When I test stabilty I use prime for max an hour, and one or 2 complete runs of memtest.
Also, ucbench is a quick way to test stability, because I heats up the cpu like no other benchmark.

I am using for daily use a G2020, which is crap. Is crap because I can't oc it, otherwise is good for my daily tasks. For daily use I undervolt it at a value that I've considered good (0.88V I think) and that's all. No prime95, no nothing.

And don't get me wrong, it is good that you want to help people, but for me, running prime95 for such a long time is a waste a time. But maybe in the same time you find superpi a waste of time.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Even if Bogd4n doesn't have a high post count, he's been around overclocking here for awhile, and ginger_nuts looks after one of our "suicide" clubs, so maybe Bogd4n does have some insight into what Ginger_nuts wants to do.
> 
> I'm sure Ginger Nuts can tell us himself if we are on the wrong tack.
> 
> Anyway, back in my X48/E8500 days I used http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/26112-gigabyte-x38-p35-p965-ds-dq-s3-overclocking-general-bios-tweaking-guide.html
> 
> Even if they haven't got X48 and P45 in the title, they're included.


It is nice to see that someone has been noticed my work.







I don't have any inside info, only what I've read here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1492508/chilled-test-bench-build#post_22345165

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> This is true I do purely want it for bench marking, hence my latest endeavors *HERE*.
> 
> I have no plans of using my 775 setup for daily use, unless my PC goes down for a re-build.
> 
> I have printed that guide out and are currently studying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But tell ya the truth it is similar to doing non unlocked chips, a ton of trail and errors, before you get it right.


I can't wait to see you results. Overclocking 775 cpus is very nice, at least I like it a lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there sorry to butt in, I have a question about this specific mobo you mentioned here, the P5W DH Deluxe. I have the exact one, but I have an issue with it. On boot up after being turned off for at least an hour or so it says 'bad bios checksum' and does this loop where it checks drives, usb, for a bios file or something. I used to be able to hold insert to skip that loop and get to the bios options, but it still resets the time and goes to default.
> 
> I have replace the battery, checked ram, breadboarded it, used different psu's, updated bios. Nothing seems to fix it.
> 
> So do I have a bad board and just gotta let it go, or is there some small chance of repairing it? What if I find a bios chip, is it worth the effort to try and fix?


Try reseating the CPU. I don't have another Idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte GA-EP45-Extreme, I know it is DDR2, but i was able to get some Corsair Dominator Ram that should have the great D9 chips on it, I currently have a E4500 on board under a stock cooler, at 3.6Ghz I am limited becoz of the heat.
> 
> So when I can feed it some hopefully -30 celsius coolant, it should play some more, I hope


P45 Extreme is known for its high FSB capabilities. With the right chip you can hit 600 FSB on air. Untill you will finish your chiller, you can start benching on air using a good cooler (TRUE, Megahalems). I think you can find them at a good price (used, obviously).

I also have P45T-UD3P which pretty good, with similar settings as P45 Extreme, but it has to be tweaked a lot in order to get something nice. It also has some problems in running RAM @ CR 1T, I mean it doesn't run at all with CR 1T. But mine is DDR3 version, and for these mainboards, Gigabyte didn't make such good BIOS as for DDR2 version.

Anyway, when you start benching and have some problems, just send me a P.M. and I will try to help you. As I said, the boards are similar in terms of BIOS settings.

Here you have a screenshot of what a fellow overclocker from lab501 managed to do with a board like yours.


----------



## damibru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there sorry to butt in, I have a question about this specific mobo you mentioned here, the P5W DH Deluxe. I have the exact one, but I have an issue with it. On boot up after being turned off for at least an hour or so it says 'bad bios checksum' and does this loop where it checks drives, usb, for a bios file or something. I used to be able to hold insert to skip that loop and get to the bios options, but it still resets the time and goes to default.
> 
> I have replace the battery, checked ram, breadboarded it, used different psu's, updated bios. Nothing seems to fix it.
> 
> So do I have a bad board and just gotta let it go, or is there some small chance of repairing it? What if I find a bios chip, is it worth the effort to try and fix?


That's a tough one indeed. Try booting up with as minimal of periphirals hooked up as possible so you know it's not a hardware issue. Other than that indeed try to reseat the CPU.
When you shut down your rig you do actually use the shutdown button in windows and never just power down right because that might cause a CMOS bios corruption too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I said that _I think_ ginger_nuts plans to overclock to the max, not for daily use, which means that prime95 is irelevant. For example, if you want to bench superpi, you don't need the cpu to be stable in prime95, you need it to be stable in spi. If the cpu is stable @4Ghz in prime95, it will be probably stable @4.2 Ghz in superpi.
> 
> For daily use, yeah, probably is good to test stability with prime95. But again, I don't get the point of running cpu for a few nights. You want to cook something on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that these 775 cpus can handle the heat preetty well, but still...
> When I test stabilty I use prime for max an hour, and one or 2 complete runs of memtest.
> Also, ucbench is a quick way to test stability, because I heats up the cpu like no other benchmark.
> 
> I am using for daily use a G2020, which is crap. Is crap because I can't oc it, otherwise is good for my daily tasks. For daily use I undervolt it at a value that I've considered good (0.88V I think) and that's all. No prime95, no nothing.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, it is good that you want to help people, but for me, running prime95 for such a long time is a waste a time. But maybe in the same time you find superpi a waste of time.


I wasn't aware he wanted to just bench and no, just for running some benches you won't need to run Prime95 at all. I think you are misunderstanding me. I didn't mean literally run Prime for a few nights in a row, I meant it anekdotally. If you're a good little closet geek like me (well maybe not so little because I'm 6f3) you come home after work and tinker some more in the bios and then let your rig run Prime overnight in the hopes not to see that dreaded little dialog box in the morning saying Windows shut itself down blablabablabla.
Personally I do see a very good use in running Prime overnight because my LGA775 rig is my daily use rig. I do a lot of photo editing and video re-encoding so I need a stable system. Can't afford file corruption do to BSOD caused by instablity. Some say well if you need ultimate stability why not leave your sytem at stock speed? What's the fun in that! Some also say well even if it's "prime stable" you will still have BSODs. This is true but atleast I won't BSOD due to a bad overclock.


----------



## Bogd4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damibru*
> 
> Personally I do see a very good use in running Prime overnight because my LGA775 rig is my daily use rig. I do a lot of photo editing and video re-encoding so I need a stable system. Can't afford file corruption do to BSOD caused by instablity.


I don't do editing/encoding , so I don't know how stressfull this is. You probably know bettter than me in this case.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damibru*
> Some say well if you need ultimate stability why not leave your sytem at stock speed? What's the fun in that! .


I don't like either stock speeds.


----------



## damibru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I don't do editing/encoding , so I don't know how stressfull this is. You probably know bettter than me in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like either stock speeds.


Some videos will draw 100% of my CPU while being re-encoded. I also love having multiple applications running. I might listen to some music while editing photos and a video is being encoded in the back so I really rely on the system to be stable. I'm also a big PC gamer and the last thing I need is a BSOD while in the middle of a game. I don't necessarily need the best performance available, lol I probably would have a different socket by now but I do need my system to perform as best as it can. That is also why I just upgraded to a 64bit OS because of the RAM limitations but that is no longer an issue thankfully. I am really surprised at how big a punch an overclocked Q6700 still packs years after its release date but I m happy it does.
I have been looking over the fence a bit so to speak to maybe get a Sandy/Ivy bridge based system and keep this one as a backup but honestly it still performs so well that I don't really need it.


----------



## Bogd4n

I don't know the rest of your specs, but I think a SSD would give a nice boost, especially in editing.


----------



## vladv

@ alancsalt

Great C2D/Q OC guide , I'll read all that info right away !


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damibru*
> 
> That's a tough one indeed. Try booting up with as minimal of periphirals hooked up as possible so you know it's not a hardware issue. Other than that indeed try to reseat the CPU.
> When you shut down your rig you do actually use the shutdown button in windows and never just power down right because that might cause a CMOS bios corruption too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware he wanted to just bench and no, just for running some benches you won't need to run Prime95 at all. I think you are misunderstanding me. I didn't mean literally run Prime for a few nights in a row, I meant it anekdotally. If you're a good little closet geek like me (well maybe not so little because I'm 6f3) you come home after work and tinker some more in the bios and then let your rig run Prime overnight in the hopes not to see that dreaded little dialog box in the morning saying Windows shut itself down blablabablabla.
> Personally I do see a very good use in running Prime overnight because my LGA775 rig is my daily use rig. I do a lot of photo editing and video re-encoding so I need a stable system. Can't afford file corruption do to BSOD caused by instablity. Some say well if you need ultimate stability why not leave your sytem at stock speed? What's the fun in that! Some also say well even if it's "prime stable" you will still have BSODs. This is true but atleast I won't BSOD due to a bad overclock.


Thanks for the reply. I forgot to mention I have tried different cpu's, same problem. Also I have removed everything and checked hardware in sequence and listened for the correct beeps. First no cpu or anything else, then 1 stick of ram, then gpu. At first I thought it was cured by only using the lower pcie16 slot, but after next power down it started again. When I power down it is always by start menu in windows. I think I will just give up on it.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there sorry to butt in, I have a question about this specific mobo you mentioned here, the P5W DH Deluxe. I have the exact one, but I have an issue with it. On boot up after being turned off for at least an hour or so it says 'bad bios checksum' and does this loop where it checks drives, usb, for a bios file or something. I used to be able to hold insert to skip that loop and get to the bios options, but it still resets the time and goes to default.
> 
> I have replace the battery, checked ram, breadboarded it, used different psu's, updated bios. Nothing seems to fix it.
> 
> So do I have a bad board and just gotta let it go, or is there some small chance of repairing it? What if I find a bios chip, is it worth the effort to try and fix?


I know someone has already replied, but I might be able to help a little.

Do you turn off the surge protector the computer is connected to after its shutdown? I got a different board recently (P6T Deluxe) and if I turn off the surge protector it forgets its BIOS settings. Maybe its the just the battery in my case, but I haven't changed it.

Also, maybe you just made a typo, but I believe you need to be pressing "Delete" rather than "Insert" to reach the BIOS.

Changing the BIOS chip might not be a bad idea since you've tried just about everything else. However I have no idea how much they cost, so I guess its up to you if the cost is low enough. Otherwise you might as well look at a new motherboard. I believe you can find flashed BIOS chips on Ebay fairly easily.


----------



## vladv

@ Jugurnot

Of course you can change that BIOS chip with a new one which is not faulty and reflash your mobos BIOS.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I know someone has already replied, but I might be able to help a little.
> 
> Do you turn off the surge protector the computer is connected to after its shutdown? I got a different board recently (P6T Deluxe) and if I turn off the surge protector it forgets its BIOS settings. Maybe its the just the battery in my case, but I haven't changed it.
> 
> Also, maybe you just made a typo, but I believe you need to be pressing "Delete" rather than "Insert" to reach the BIOS.
> 
> Changing the BIOS chip might not be a bad idea since you've tried just about everything else. However I have no idea how much they cost, so I guess its up to you if the cost is low enough. Otherwise you might as well look at a new motherboard. I believe you can find flashed BIOS chips on Ebay fairly easily.


The problem persists even without switching the power supply off.

I read somewhere pressing insert is an 'ignore' button for errors during post, allowing me to get past the single beep so I can then hit delete to enter the BIOS settings. If I didn't hold insert it would start that loop sequence I mentioned earlier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladv*
> 
> @ Jugurnot
> 
> Of course you can change that BIOS chip with a new one which is not faulty and reflash your mobos BIOS.


Where do I source one out for my specific mobo?


----------



## kpforce1

Jugurnot.... your avatar is fantastic lol







the good ole days of NES


----------



## vladv

Anyone had used / is still using Q6600 G0 revision + ABIT IB9 motherboard , or ABIT IL9 PRO-V? I haven*t found much online info about these two mobos...


----------



## vladv

@ Jugurnot

Try http://www.biosflash.com/e/index.htm


----------



## vladv

Q6600 G0 revision + ABIT IB9 motherboard , or ABIT IL9 PRO-V motherboard mix together OR not !?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladv*
> 
> @ Jugurnot
> 
> Try http://www.biosflash.com/e/index.htm


I have a new chip on its way. Hope it works and is worth the $15.


----------



## hellojustinr

Still rocking a nice QX9650!!!! My first 45nm Yorkfield processor after all these years, started off building with a E8400 775 system back in 2011 and finally got my hands on one of these they're actually feasible to get your hands on now without spending over $200+.

Have mines on a Gigabyte P35-DS4 rev2.1 motherboard set up as hackintosh running at 3.5GHz (with 1.28v voltage and x10.5 multi) and paired with a GTX 470 GPU.

Runs awesome!!! keeps up with my i5 4670k / GTX760 system in many games (on 1680-by-1050 resolution) like Battlefield 3, GTA IV, Crysis 3, and a few more. Only game it can't seem to keep up on is Watch Dogs which runs fine on my other system but runs poorly on this one unless I turn down all the settings all the way, may just be my GPU (470) but I've heard Watch Dogs is more CPU-bounded than anything.

Pretty cool to have a piece of history in my system!!! $1000+ Extreme processor, gah I was drooling back then didn't ever expect to get my hands on one ever not to mention even just a Q9xxx processor/


----------



## Jugurnot

My first rig was a Q9650 with EVGA 780i ftw. I regrettably sold those, with a cnps10x cooler and antec case for $250


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladv*
> 
> Anyone had used / is still using Q6600 G0 revision + ABIT IB9 motherboard , or ABIT IL9 PRO-V? I haven*t found much online info about these two mobos...


According to the ABIT website, the Q6600 is supported on the IB9 motherboard with BIOS version 14. I couldn't find a CPU support list for the IL9 PRO-V, but I don't think it supports Q6600 because the IL9 PRO does not support it.

*IB9* CPU Support List: http://abit.ws/cpu-support-list/mb/intel_p965_ib9.htm
*IL9 PRO* CPU Support List: http://abit.ws/cpu-support-list/mb/intel_945p_il9-pro.htm


----------



## damibru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogd4n*
> 
> I don't know the rest of your specs, but I think a SSD would give a nice boost, especially in editing.


http://valid.x86.fr/0fk80f

Sorry it took me so long but here ya go.

http://valid.x86.fr/kke87i


----------



## vladv

Nice result damibru!


----------



## damibru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladv*
> 
> Nice result damibru!


Thank you Sir! Took quite a bit to get a quad to 3.6 on the Asus P5W DH Deluxe which really isn't designed to run a quad. With modern mobos having at minimum 1 8 pin CPU power connector (if not 2), the P5W DH Deluxe only has 1 4 pin connector. Having said that it is amazing that it does run a quad as well as it does. I did read a lot of horror stories for the 45nm quads and overclocking on this board. Haven't tried one yet myself as I don't see a real gain in performance.
The other thing of course is that the Vcore maxes out at 1.7v where a bios update to take it to 1.9 would have been very sweet. I'll tell ya what though, an overclocked Q6700 produces a lot of heat! You really need watercooling if you wanna overclock these chips to anything serious but when you do you will notice a considerable bump in performance. Right now mine is handling 2 XFX Radeon HD 5850 Black Editions without any problem, no bottleneck to speak of. I love this chip and I'm planning on buying a backup unit just incase. My fingers are itching though to also buy a board like an Asus Maximus Formula II if I can get one for a good price just to see how far I can push these chips. 4Ghz+ should be doable.
I also changed the cooling on my chipset from passive to active which also helped in stability and just allowed me to overclock further. The passive cooling block on this board just got so hot it really was inadaquate.


----------



## NOS---

Sorry, haven't read too far into this thread, but wanted to post my setup...

I need a better cooler to really push it, but thank god it's stable now.



Striker Extrene
Q6700 (FRIGGING FURNACE!)
6GB DDR800
SLI GTX 280
Modded Antec 900
Antec 850W


----------



## damibru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---*
> 
> Sorry, haven't read too far into this thread, but wanted to post my setup...
> 
> I need a better cooler to really push it, but thank god it's stable now.
> 
> 
> 
> Striker Extrene
> Q6700 (FRIGGING FURNACE!)
> 6GB DDR800
> SLI GTX 280
> Modded Antec 900
> Antec 850W


Hi NOS---,

I'm cooling mine with a Corsair H100 which does an excellent job at keeping the Q6700 in check. I did have to mod my case (CM Elite 430 which isn't the best case especially for cable management so new case on it's way soon) to make the dual rad fit. Both 120 mm fans are actually on the outside but in practical terms this is good because they draw in nice and cool air. I am a ferm believer watercooling is the way to go for serious overclocking although something like a Noctua NH-D14 which has somewhat of a legendary status can push that chip far as well.
What I love about the H100 is that it still cools very well at the lowest fan speed. It's practically inaudible which is nice when watching a movie. At it's highest fanspeed it does become somewhat of a jet engine but I've never been in need of the highest setting. The H100 might not be a fancy custom loop, but it is very effiecient at the job it's been designed to do.

Btw, nice setup!


----------



## NOS---

I have a h100i cooling my I7 and love it, but I'm just having a hard time spending the $$ on the older setup, thinking about the Xeon mod first...

Also want a third GTX 280...


----------



## damibru

Yeah I'm sorta on the fence about spending money on LGA775 stuff. If I can get a good deal on it I will in a heartbeat but I've seen absolutely crazy prices on some of the extreme edition quad cores and then performance wise you are better off investing in the Core I7 series, even 1st gen. But not all of us wanna per sé jump on that band wagon. And I must say, I've had a lot of fun with my setup and it still does all that I need of it and then some.


----------



## NOS---

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damibru*
> 
> Yeah I'm sorta on the fence about spending money on LGA775 stuff. If I can get a good deal on it I will in a heartbeat but I've seen absolutely crazy prices on some of the extreme edition quad cores and then performance wise you are better off investing in the Core I7 series, even 1st gen. But not all of us wanna per sé jump on that band wagon. And I must say, I've had a lot of fun with my setup and it still does all that I need of it and then some.


I know whatcha mean,

I picked up the 680i and other parts in a buyer beware, non-working lot. It took a lot of work, a new cmos battery, lots of cleaning, finding the right ram and settings, and hours and hours of research...

I only ran one benchmark so far, and that pcmark, it got a massive 1900..

The prices of 775 astound me, I have missed *FIVE* P45 motherboard sales with reasonable prices, knowing the buyer is not going to use them, simply flip them. that alone has caused me to turn a shoulder on the 775 rig...


----------



## Digiprog

Just logged in to join the epic lga 755 club








having a q6700
6gb ddr3 1333 running at (900 i guess? )
and a asrock g41 chip set which is the the craziest chip for overclocking ... made it stable at 3.0ghz and no my ram is not limiting it i guess








anw the biggest bang is the hd7970 which is bottlenecked i guess
anw here's cpuz







wanna join the club



and im thinking about downclocking my hd7970 .. its a gigabyte oc edition rev.2.1


----------



## JambonJovi

Moved into a new place recently and finally got a chance to mess with the old E2220 I have for a bit.
Got a backup QX6700 that I purchased a few months ago, that will go in soon so I though why not.
My previous highest oc was only 3.1GHz. The new one is 3.3GHz >>> VALIDATION

Beyond that I can't really do much. It did boot up @ 3.33Ghz
but had to bump the voltage to 1.535V and it still wasn't
really stable so no validation either.










Currently running it at 3.2GHz @1.488V and it seems to be solid enough.


----------



## damibru

I remember the Penthium days, they were groundbreaking. I had a 386 followed by a 486 system. Heck before that I had a Commodore 64 lol. Core 2 Duo really was kind of a small revolution in the chip industry as the architecture changed drastically for the better. No wonder they still perform so well because basically not much has changed. Faster clocks and smaller dies but nothing as groundbreaking as the Core 2 Duo.


----------



## Jugurnot

Yay im getting my old q9650+evga 790i ftw back! This is running 4.0ghz on air.

Trading it for a full system with a core 2 duo and hd 3870 sli'd.


----------



## damibru

Awesome! Would be nice to see some validation


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damibru*
> 
> Awesome! Would be nice to see some validation


Oh fun! Been a while since ive done a run on this guy... will post shortly.

I just slapped a vcore down real quick. 1.45 in bios, but im sure it can use less. evga vdroop is on, not sure if i should leave it on or off though...

Validation under load http://valid.x86.fr/ermvng

Screenshot after IBT maximum


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> Here's another E8400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question... does anyone know where I can look for a good 775 mobo with 4 DDR3 slots? Used or new; doesn't matter.
> 
> I was looking at the EVGA 790i... but it would be a miracle if I could find anywhere to buy it at all (or at a reasonable price)


Look for a Rampage Extreme. Can be tough to find (and a little pricey) but outstanding motherboards.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Oh fun! Been a while since ive done a run on this guy... will post shortly.
> 
> I just slapped a vcore down real quick. 1.45 in bios, but im sure it can use less. evga vdroop is on, not sure if i should leave it on or off though...
> 
> Validation under load http://valid.x86.fr/ermvng
> 
> Screenshot after IBT maximum


What cooler is that?
Temps are looking too good. A good water AIO could archieve temps like that, but not air cooler.
67C under IBT puts you at ~57C on prime95 and on ~50C (Tcase around 45C) when gaming or stress testing with aida64. It's better than most people get on stock with expensive air coolers.
So tell us the secret.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> What cooler is that?
> Temps are looking too good. A good water AIO could archieve temps like that, but not air cooler.
> 67C under IBT puts you at ~57C on prime95 and on ~50C when gaming or stress testing with aida64. It's better than most people get on stock with expensive air coolers.
> So tell us the secret.


Im using a Zalman cnps10x extreme, I used gelid extreme for a paste. Nothing fancy really.... my ambient temp is also rather low, 17 degress +/-


----------



## damibru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Oh fun! Been a while since ive done a run on this guy... will post shortly.
> 
> I just slapped a vcore down real quick. 1.45 in bios, but im sure it can use less. evga vdroop is on, not sure if i should leave it on or off though...
> 
> Validation under load http://valid.x86.fr/ermvng
> 
> Screenshot after IBT maximum


Cool results man. Nice low Vcore...I wish







. Thanks for sharing.
Just curious since I saw you have Steam I assume you do game at least a bit. Do you use Razer Game Booster? I find it does benefit me when I use it and I like it how it puts all the games on one user interface. Even boots up for plug and play gaming.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damibru*
> 
> Cool results man. Nice low Vcore...I wish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for sharing.
> Just curious since I saw you have Steam I assume you do game at least a bit. Do you use Razer Game Booster? I find it does benefit me when I use it and I like it how it puts all the games on one user interface. Even boots up for plug and play gaming.


I wasnt sure what is safe for these chips, I think ive read somewhere 1.5 is the most i should try for, especially on air/water

Yeah I have around 30 steam games. I have not heard of Razer Game Booster....

This is not my main rig, more of my gf's surfing pc than anything. Trying to get her to game but so far nothing has interested her.


----------



## Stacey2911

I've run all my 65nm and 45nm C2q and c2d to 1.5v fine. I had diminishing returns around 1.4v with most, but they had no problems sitting under 1.5v on air for extended periods of times, months even for my q6600.


----------



## damibru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I wasnt sure what is safe for these chips, I think ive read somewhere 1.5 is the most i should try for, especially on air/water
> 
> Yeah I have around 30 steam games. I have not heard of Razer Game Booster....
> 
> This is not my main rig, more of my gf's surfing pc than anything. Trying to get her to game but so far nothing has interested her.


Try this link, www.razerzone.com/gamebooster.
What is does is it shuts down as many background processes as it can in order to free up as much RAM as it can for gaming. I also like how it boots up it's UI so you can get right to your games.
It's a free download and works for me.

My Q6700 has been running perfectly fine for about a year now on 1.7v (bios, 1.66 actual).
I think the real challange, especially with the 65nm chips is to keep them cool. I dare even say that chips like the Q6700 actually need a higher Vcore, especially when overclocking. They can take it.


----------



## Jugurnot

Thats good to know thanks! Game booster and vcore









I did a 4.2 run last night with standard ibt runs. Still under 70 degrees (side panel off this time)


----------



## seaFs

Hello everybody.

I'm totally new to 775 stuff, directly coming from the 939 front. I got my hands on a [email protected] with Vdroop mod, Q6600 G0 L740B VID1.2750, and some cheap RAM that is going to be replaced soon.
Currently running that thing at 3GHz with 1.232V under load. The IHS will be lapped in the next few days, contact to the lapped IFX-14 is not that good, temps are at 48-50°C now...

The BIOS is killing me, need to read a lot of reviews first. One question that couldn't be answered for me yet is: Do I need a 1:1 divider for maximum performance? I remeber that AthlonXP and Pentium 4 loved synchronous clocks, how about the X38?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> my ambient temp is also rather low, 17 degress +/-


Well that could expalin it if it's true... Looks like it's in winter in your place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaFs*
> 
> Hello everybody.
> 
> I'm totally new to 775 stuff, directly coming from the 939 front. I got my hands on a [email protected] with Vdroop mod, Q6600 G0 L740B VID1.2750, and some cheap RAM that is going to be replaced soon.
> Currently running that thing at 3GHz with 1.232V under load. The IHS will be lapped in the next few days, contact to the lapped IFX-14 is not that good, temps are at 48-50°C now...
> 
> The BIOS is killing me, need to read a lot of reviews first. One question that couldn't be answered for me yet is: Do I need a 1:1 divider for maximum performance? I remeber that AthlonXP and Pentium 4 loved synchronous clocks, how about the X38?


Looks like you have quite a bit of headroom. What's the distance to TjMax at full load (prime95 low fft)?
And no, you don't need 1:1 ratio.


----------



## alancsalt

Generally best you can do is "2:1", with ram being double the FSB. Generic DDR2 is usually 800MHz, ideal for 400 FSB. Admittedly most 800MHz can be pushed further. Anything faster than 1066MHz DDR2 is getting harder to find. That's good for 533MHZ FSB. My old Corsair dominator 1066 would do 1115MHz. YMMV.

My best FSB http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287127 was 1240MHz with some Transcend. (PC2 9600) I went through four sticks of that. They all died. I've also had four sticks of OCZ Flex 1200MHz and two of those have survived.

DDR3 came out towards the end of Socket 775, and the Rampage Extreme X48 is a good board for that. The EP45T-EXTREME takes DDR3. Still pricey and hard to find a good one. Theoretically you should be able to get higher FSB out of them..


----------



## seaFs

I've read a bit about Core2 stuff, but never did it in practice. FSB limitations are clear to my, I also already know that I have to tweak a lot to get maximum FSB on quads (GTLs) and that "Performance Level" and tRD are key settings for good memory performance. I opt to get 4x2GB DDR2 1066, and I'm willing to sacrifice bandwidth for RAM size, but still I'd like to push it as I did with my 939 rig. I also thought about delidding the CPU, but the risks seem too high to do that at all.

How do I read distance to Tjmax? CoreTemp 1.0 RC6 displayed around 50°C (+/- for the different cores) under Prime95 inplace small FFTs.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> My old Corsair dominator 1066 would do 1115MHz. YMMV.


have you tested them under HCI memtest at that settings?
I can boot with 1400Mhz 6-7-7-13 with RAM in my sig, but I wouldn't call it stable.


----------



## alancsalt

I had no interest in stability. HWbot points were my interest.


----------



## JambonJovi

Hi again,

finally got a chance to mess with my QX6700 that was just sitting
in a drawer for about 4 months since I got it. Here's the result.

http://valid.x86.fr/jg2jnh

Delighted with it, since it's my first +1GHz OC.
Wouldn't call it stable by any stretch, because IBT and Cinebench R15
kept crashing, but I did at least manage to run SuperPi.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It's a fun chip to work with, but christ on a bicycle, does it run hot.
Ran standard IBT @ 3.0GHz and the temps peaked at 80 °C
Gotta double check if the cooler is seated properly, just in case.
Might post what settings I used later, to see If anything can be tweaked.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Hi again,
> 
> finally got a chance to mess with my QX6700 that was just sitting
> in a drawer for about 4 months since I got it. Here's the result.
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/jg2jnh
> 
> Delighted with it, since it's my first +1GHz OC.
> Wouldn't call it stable by any stretch, because IBT and Cinebench R15
> kept crashing, but I did at least manage to run SuperPi.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fun chip to work with, but christ on a bicycle, does it run hot.
> Ran standard IBT @ 3.0GHz and the temps peaked at 80 °C
> Gotta double check if the cooler is seated properly, just in case.
> Might post what settings I used later, to see If anything can be tweaked.


Yeah you might want to check seating. At the overclocked speed and voltage 80C is to be expected, but at 3? Something is not right. Either that, or the cooler is just getting overwhelmed.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> Yeah you might want to check seating. At the overclocked speed and voltage 80C is to be expected, but at 3? Something is not right. Either that, or the cooler is just getting overwhelmed.


Well, it is a Cooler Master V8 which wouldn't be a bad cooler, but it's not great either.
The guy I got the chip from had it in a Dell XPS with CLC and he never OC'd it heh.
That would obviously keep the temps under control. I'll be back with an update.


----------



## SmOgER

Well that Cooler M*on*ster should be plently to keep your temps in check under 1.5V with 65nm quads.
However I wouldn't be running IBT if I were you, it's just inadequate as in real life scenarios your chip won't heat up even remotely close to that. [email protected] is a more practical test IMO.

PS. BUT I'am not saying 80C under stock with IBT is OK. Either you used too little or too much thermal paste, or the cooler isn't mounted properly.

EDIT: I see in realtemp your TjMax is set to 90C. I'am not sure if this value is correct, but it's certainly not bigger than it should (it's either 90 or 95C), so your temps are at least just as high as reported.


----------



## seaFs

OK, did some more undervolting with 333x9 and I'm now at 1.176V @ IBT, resulting in 56/56/54/54 °C. Also I turned down the two fans from 1050 to 750 rpm and did a washer mod to the IFX-14. I'll definitely lap that thing, because there was way too much thermal paste left in the middle of the IHS.

I guess this looks good so far.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaFs*
> 
> I've read a bit about Core2 stuff, but never did it in practice. FSB limitations are clear to my, I also already know that I have to tweak a lot to get maximum FSB on quads (GTLs) and that "Performance Level" and tRD are key settings for good memory performance. I opt to get 4x2GB DDR2 1066, and I'm willing to sacrifice bandwidth for RAM size, but still I'd like to push it as I did with my 939 rig. I also thought about delidding the CPU, but the risks seem too high to do that at all.
> 
> How do I read distance to Tjmax? CoreTemp 1.0 RC6 displayed around 50°C (+/- for the different cores) under Prime95 inplace small FFTs.


Just download Real temp and it will show you _distance to TjMax_ so you don't have to worry about proper TjMax setting and wonder which app is reporting correct temps.


----------



## seaFs

Thanks Smoger. Realtemp shows the same as CoreTemp and (after adjusting TJmax) Aida64. I'm kinda shocked that those 65nm CPUs need so low voltage to run stable (my Athlon64 X2 needs 1.296V for 3GHZ), but on the other hand can take voltages that made a 90nm Athlon cry for mercy.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seaFs*
> 
> I've read a bit about Core2 stuff, but never did it in practice. FSB limitations are clear to my, I also already know that I have to tweak a lot to get maximum FSB on quads (GTLs) and that "Performance Level" and tRD are key settings for good memory performance. I opt to get 4x2GB DDR2 1066, and I'm willing to sacrifice bandwidth for RAM size, but still I'd like to push it as I did with my 939 rig. I also thought about delidding the CPU, but the risks seem too high to do that at all.
> 
> How do I read distance to Tjmax? CoreTemp 1.0 RC6 displayed around 50°C (+/- for the different cores) under Prime95 inplace small FFTs.
> 
> 
> 
> Just download Real temp and it will show you _distance to TjMax_ so you don't have to worry about proper TjMax setting and wonder which app is reporting correct temps.
Click to expand...

No app reports particularly accurate temps. That would cost too much. Manufacturers / developers settle for "near enough". There's a thread on it..and unclewebb who wrote realtemp has explained it on xtremesystems as well, in the real temp thread, but its a bit of a mission to find the right post....

It's more accurate at the hot end than the idle end.....


----------



## seaFs

I find i pretty interesting that the different core temps are at ~50°C, but CPU temp is displayed with 37° and my heat sink doesn't even feel any warm after half an hour of Prime95. Sorry to bug you with all this, I'm really totally new to this and I'm used to my socket 939 rig that also pumps a lot of heat into the air, but reacts directly to more voltage with higher temperatures and a warmer heat sink, too.
Have to wait for some better memory. I just realised that the X38 doesn't allow me to underclock the memory. That was something really great with the Athlon64s: you can overclock the CPU via reference clock like hell yet keeping the memory within and even below specs.


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> No app reports particularly accurate temps. That would cost too much. Manufacturers / developers settle for "near enough". There's a thread on it..and unclewebb who wrote realtemp has explained it on xtremesystems as well, in the real temp thread, but its a bit of a mission to find the right post....
> 
> It's more accurate at the hot end than the idle end.....


Well everything you said here correlates with my point.
This, and struggling to find out the proper TjMax to set as a reference, are the main reasons why people should look at _Distance to TjMax_ as opposed to reported "temperatures".

Temps can vary app by app. Futhermore with some CPUs there are plenty of debates as to which TjMax value is correct.
Now on the other hand "_Distance to TjMax_" will always be the same, regardless of TjMax setting or software used. This is because that is direct sensor output, It reads the delta between it's max operating and current temperatures (how much more it can heat up before throttling or shutting down).


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaFs*
> 
> I find i pretty interesting that the different core temps are at ~50°C, but CPU temp is displayed with 37° and my heat sink doesn't even feel any warm after half an hour of Prime95. Sorry to bug you with all this, I'm really totally new to this and I'm used to my socket 939 rig that also pumps a lot of heat into the air, but reacts directly to more voltage with higher temperatures and a warmer heat sink, too.
> Have to wait for some better memory. I just realised that the X38 doesn't allow me to underclock the memory. That was something really great with the Athlon64s: you can overclock the CPU via reference clock like hell yet keeping the memory within and even below specs.


Is this 13C difference with TjMax set to 85C?
It's kind of normal (especially if it's not on load), but I wouldn't be surprised if your TjMax is 10C too high.

As for the RAM, is it DDR2 or DDR3?

DDR3 on X38/P45 can often be b*tch to get properly running. I just spent a 2 hours in figuring out how to run my RAM at lower speed than it is now (need some room to futher push the FSB in the near future and I don't want to loose the timings). It just wouldn't POST with higher ratio and RAM below 1300Mhz no matter what.
Finally I've manually set all the DDR3 timings (4 main ones, then tRD, tRC, tRRD, tWR, tRTP and some 10 more ) but one, which is a constant depending on other timings. Now this now let's me set the 2 higher ratios, which with current FSB corresponds to ~1100-1300Mhz. Granted it still won't post with 2 highest ratios (RAM in 850-1070Mhz range), but I'am lucky I don't need that.


----------



## seaFs

I have a Q6600 G0 with TJmax 100°C. Idle CPU temp is now (nighttime, comfortably cool right now) at 31°C, and under load it is 33°C. This sensor seems to be broken, if you asked me. Without the IHS it would drop below room temperauture, I guess







The core load temps are at 47/45/42/44 now, so 5°C lower than yesterday afternoon. I had to set the CPU voltage up one notch, 1.184V under load right now.
All three programs (CoreTemp, RealTemp and Aida64) show the same temperatures.

I'm using the Asus P5E (X38, DDR2), with a Rampage Formula bios. Slowly I'm starting to understand what the different options mean. Have to read more. I did some extreme memory tweaking with DDR1 and do hope that it's not totally different with DDR2.

[Edit] OK guys, I'm even more confused now. According to "the internetz", Tjmax of the G0 CPUs is 90°C, others say 100°C, and the official Intel paper states Tcase=71°[email protected] TDP. Realtemp uses TJmax 100°, which is said to be for 45nm CPUs, not for 65nm. This is a whole mess.
I know, distance to Tjmax is everything that counts, and I'm good to go with 50°C delta, but I'd like to know for sure









When manually setting Tjmax to 90°C in RealTemp, I got idle temperatures of 18-22°C. And that's impossible. If my room temperature was 18°C, I'd wear a pullover and have my windows closed.


----------



## seaFs

My second lapping experience for now.

Untouched CPU, for references. After 15 minutes of 400 grit... After 45 minutes of 400 grit


After 60 minutes of 400 grit... After 10 minutes of 600 grit... After some polishing with corundum powder.


Everything hidden behind my lapped IFX-14.

The temps are better by 1°C, but I'm not satisfied with it. I need to lap it again, because the CPU is a little convex now and rotates easily when layed upside down on the heat sink plate.


----------



## funsoul

Very pretty-looking seaFs! I'm definitely not an expert but 1C seems a tiny difference for so much effort. Yeah...if you get it flattened out it should be much better.

Starting to play with my cascade...had some fun with the first q6600 (am moving on to the next one today).


----------



## ginger_nuts

What temps are you getting from your cascade ?

Did you build or buy it ?


----------



## funsoul

hiya ginger_nuts

So far it doesn't move much from -95C (maybe gotten as high as -93C under load with the q6600's). Bought it from sdumper.

Update: Continuing to bin the q6600's...#3 seems to be working pretty nicely so far...


----------



## funsoul

Cpu #3 is definitely working







http://hwbot.org/submission/2602753_funsoul_wprime___32m_core_2_q6600_(2.4ghz)_8sec_171ms


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funsoul*
> 
> Cpu #3 is definitely working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2602753_funsoul_wprime___32m_core_2_q6600_(2.4ghz)_8sec_171ms


Yowza! Very nice


----------



## seaFs

Some progress done with my Q6600.
http://valid.canardpc.com/a3dii4
3.2GHz @ 1.28V Prime95 8k. CPU temp is at 43°C, Coretemp displays the temperature distance to Tjmax with 41/41/44/44 °C. LLC enabled to compensate vdroop did the thing to get it stable. Still some headroom possible by turning up the fans from 750 to 1200rpm.
I did a small check on 3.6GHz. Core0 fails at Prime95 after some seconds with 1.380V. That's a pretty big voltage increase for just 400MHz more clock. I guess I'm near the sweet spot of the CPU. There is not really need for any further OC, the Radeon HD4890 is holding the rig back in almost every game. I like running my rig at the sweet spot, making some overclock while keeping it cool with silence.

Gonna check for max clocks later. Lapping did somehow go wrong. Both IHS and IFX-14 were convex after lapping, only having contact in the middle. After that letdown I tried the "two-piece-lapping" method, rubbing the IHS on the base plate of the heat sink with some abrasive between. Now both are concave. This is so weird...


----------



## SirWaWa

question for you guys
my cousin has a socket 775 board, asus p5q
what's the fastest chip you can get for this particular socket? (will be run at stock clocks, no overclocking and no modding)
he likes to play fps and his video card is a gtx580


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> question for you guys
> my cousin has a socket 775 board, asus p5q
> what's the fastest chip you can get for this particular socket? (will be run at stock clocks, no overclocking and no modding)
> he likes to play fps and his video card is a gtx580


Some like the Core 2 Extreme QX9770 if you can find one.

*SOURCE*


----------



## SmOgER

Sure QX9770 has unlocked multi, but it's ridiculously overpriced and it doesn't have the newer E0 stepping which overclocks better if he does decide to do this later on.

Go for LGA771 mod and get an X5470.


----------



## oskid

Hi guys. Im new here.

Im still running old lga775 platform and I need to upgrade (and maybe overclock) it or change completely. It need to handle some older games that dont require a lot of resources like Quake Live or LoL + AutoCAD software (needed for study) without fps drops (+ I like to have some music turned on when playing or often need to use web browser and now it causes a lot of problems). The difficulty is I dont have much money. Only about 300$ (the less, the better) =(

My PC atm:

CPU: Pentium E5300 @2,6GHz
GPU: Nvidia geforce 9600 GS
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
RAM: Goodram DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 2GB+1GB
MOBO: nForce 650i ultra
NO NAME power supply 500W
Windows 7

So is it worth upgrading and what I would have to change? Or maybe I should go for lga 1150 instead? (but still... budget stopping me)


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oskid*
> 
> Hi guys. Im new here.
> 
> Im still running old lga775 platform and I need to upgrade (and maybe overlock) it or change completely. It need to handle some older games that dont require a lot of resources like Quake Live or LoL + AutoCAD software (needed for study) without fps drops (+ I like to have some music turned on when playing or often need to use web browser and now it causes a lot of problems). The difficulty is I dont have much money. Only about 300$ (the less, the better) =(
> 
> My PC atm:
> 
> CPU: Pentium E5300 @2,6GHz
> GPU: Nvidia geforce 9600 GS
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
> RAM: Goodram DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 2GB+1GB
> MOBO: nForce 650i ultra
> NO NAME power supply 500W
> Windows 7
> 
> So is it worth upgrading and what I would have to change? Or maybe I should go for lga 1150 instead? (but still... budget stopping me)


Read there: http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus

then buy either X5460 or X5470 and be happy.








for remaining 220-250$ get a decent VGA.
You wouldn't believe how much bang for the buck you are getting especially coming from E5300


----------



## funsoul

Another, non-771 option would be to grab an e8500 or e8600 (or maybe q6600 if your games can use the extra threads).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oskid*
> 
> Hi guys. Im new here.
> 
> Im still running old lga775 platform and I need to upgrade (and maybe overclock) it or change completely. It need to handle some older games that dont require a lot of resources like Quake Live or LoL + AutoCAD software (needed for study) without fps drops (+ I like to have some music turned on when playing or often need to use web browser and now it causes a lot of problems). The difficulty is I dont have much money. Only about 300$ (the less, the better) =(
> 
> My PC atm:
> 
> CPU: Pentium E5300 @2,6GHz
> GPU: Nvidia geforce 9600 GS
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
> RAM: Goodram DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 2GB+1GB
> MOBO: nForce 650i ultra
> NO NAME power supply 500W
> Windows 7
> 
> So is it worth upgrading and what I would have to change? Or maybe I should go for lga 1150 instead? (but still... budget stopping me)


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oskid*
> 
> Hi guys. Im new here.
> 
> Im still running old lga775 platform and I need to upgrade (and maybe overclock) it or change completely. It need to handle some older games that dont require a lot of resources like Quake Live or LoL + AutoCAD software (needed for study) without fps drops (+ I like to have some music turned on when playing or often need to use web browser and now it causes a lot of problems). The difficulty is I dont have much money. Only about 300$ (the less, the better) =(
> 
> My PC atm:
> 
> CPU: Pentium E5300 @2,6GHz
> GPU: Nvidia geforce 9600 GS
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12
> RAM: Goodram DDR2 PC2-6400 800MHz 2GB+1GB
> MOBO: nForce 650i ultra
> NO NAME power supply 500W
> Windows 7
> 
> So is it worth upgrading and what I would have to change? Or maybe I should go for lga 1150 instead? (but still... budget stopping me)


Find money one way or another to change PSU's. I never believed it, but I have now had a couple of other peoples no name PSU catch fire right in front of me.


----------



## spdaimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> question for you guys
> my cousin has a socket 775 board, asus p5q
> what's the fastest chip you can get for this particular socket? (will be run at stock clocks, no overclocking and no modding)
> he likes to play fps and his video card is a gtx580


QX9770 would be the fastest, but really expensive. I would look at a Q9650 since they aren't modding or overclocking.


----------



## Shev7chenko

The 775 rig that my parents use is still alive and kicking. Plays Dota 2 very well.


----------



## kpforce1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> question for you guys
> my cousin has a socket 775 board, asus p5q
> what's the fastest chip you can get for this particular socket? (will be run at stock clocks, no overclocking and no modding)
> he likes to play fps and his video card is a gtx580


I'd get a q9650 or a newer stepping q9550 any day over the qx9770... Unless like someone pointed out get a Xeon chip and the sticker to use on 775 sockets


----------



## SmOgER

Yep, ironically unlocked (extreme) quad with E0 stepping doesn't even exist.
Stupid as it sounds, but $60 X5470 is much better CPU than $350 QX9770


----------



## seaFs

I filed my Q6600 down to the core with a bastard file. Took me less than 2 hours, but I don't know if it's still alive. In case it isn't, then... well, hard luck. Still got my 939 rig. I'm currently stuck and don't know how to remove all the solder from the cores. I'm afraid that I damaged one core, because suddenly something silverish looked through the copper IHS. Alos I couldn't tear off all the copper, some residue still sitting on the cores. At the moment I'm waiting for the epoxy resin to harden. Just wanted to make sure the SMDs next to the cores won't catch any metal dust.


----------



## funsoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaFs*
> 
> I filed my Q6600 down to the core with a bastard file. Took me less than 2 hours, but I don't know if it's still alive. In case it isn't, then... well, hard luck. Still got my 939 rig. I'm currently stuck and don't know how to remove all the solder from the cores. I'm afraid that I damaged one core, because suddenly something silverish looked through the copper IHS. Alos I couldn't tear off all the copper, some residue still sitting on the cores. At the moment I'm waiting for the epoxy resin to harden. Just wanted to make sure the SMDs next to the cores won't catch any metal dust.


Ugh...that definitely does not sound good :/ Any progress/update?

Finished up the q6600...solid chip. Had fun with this e8500 earlier this week:
http://postimg.org/image/f846ysz9r/


----------



## seaFs

Well, it's dead, but I'm not sure, why. The silverish stuff was the solder, not the silicon. I was surprised how thick the layer of solder is. But that's for a reason. Both dice are not perfectly in one line, so the solder makes up for the tilted surfaces and ensures good thermal transfer to the IHS. I removed the solder with something pointed, a needle and some tweezers, carefully scratched and pulled it off in "crumbs". After that I used a credit card and scrubbed it off in several steps. I used more than just some pressure with the credit card to remove almost all the stuff. Pretty annoying, but it worked in the end.
After that I used a straightedge to check for uneven spots. Well, there was more than 0.5mm space between the lower plane of the IHS and the dice. So I had to sand down the edges of the IHS. Did this with 100 grit sandpaper, until the dies were the hghest points. I lapped not the whole CPU, but only one side at a time to prevent any contact between the rough sand paper and the silicon. After that I lapped the dies a bit and noticed the tilted die surfaces. That's really a big mess with the Kentsfields.

Before I started scrubbing off the solder, I placed some epoxy resin above the capacitors inside. Maybe pouring epoxy resin all over the PCB and then lapping down to the core is useful for direct-die water cooling









While filing the IHS, the CPU dropped down to the floor two or three times. One capacitor broke off from the bottom, but I could solder it back. I couldn't mount the CPU in a vice without crushing the PCB, so I had to construct some sort of holding. The CPU just lays in there without any force, some wood keeps it in the place. It's kinda like a box that fits the CPU perfectly from the outside, but lets the IHS look over the edges for some millimeters. I taped some tissue under the PCB to protect the capacitors and LGA contacts from any dirt and force. This way I could file with pretty high pressure and make some fast progress. Lapping the 3mm of copper with sand paper should take more than 6 hours, I did it within 2, with further preparation in 4 hours. Every 20 strokes I had to pause, because it gets veery hot. I even burnt my finger a bit. For more even results I turned the CPU 90° after every pause.

When I plug the Q6600 in a board, it powers on, but powers off again after 2 seconds. The board restarts and repeats the cycle. A closer look at the dice showed some sort of scratch or crack, so I'm not sure if the CPU itself is damaged or some capacitor is short circuit. Anyway, it's just a Kentsfield. I ordered a Xeon E5440 with sticker and a P5Q Deluxe. Let's see how this stuff works







Should be here in some days. I'm really playing with the thought of doing this filing stuff again. Just because.
I still have my awesome 939 rig, in case I screw it again....


----------



## funsoul

Wow. You're certainly a lot braver and more talented (with much better eyesight! hehe) than I at the dr frankenstein stuff. Haven't researched it but, if it worked, how much temperature difference would it make compared to stock?


----------



## seaFs

It ranges from "temps are higher than before" to "10°C down on all cores". It totally depends on how tilted the dice are. If you get lucky they are both in one level without any angle and a lapped heat sink sucks the heat out of it like nothing.


----------



## funsoul

Nice...10C's definitely decent! Sounds very much luck o' the draw, though. Sucks that it didn't go well for you :/


----------



## SirWaWa

so my cousin ended up getting a e8600 for cheap to replace his e8400
I know it's a very small upgrade but it's an upgrade
basically is it really a ~11% increase in performance?
those other chips mentioned are way out of his budget and just mine as well get a new chip/board and ram but thanks!


----------



## SmOgER

It would be interesting to get one of these cheap 45nm duals and try how much VTT they can take without degrading.
I know the official safe max is 1.4v, but I've seen people running them as high as 1.9v (!) VTT and nothing happened to these chips for months. Now if 1.4v would be *really* maximum safe for 24/7, one would expect that chip would fail instantly on 1.9v.


----------



## alancsalt

VTT? Do you mean MCH? (Or am I showing my Gigabyte...?)


----------



## SmOgER

No, MCH is NB and thus is more MB than CPU related.
I'am talking about FSB termination (VTT) voltage. Increasing it on higher overclocks with locked multi can substantially improve both CPU AND ram stability. It's host bus supply voltage which shouldn't really stress the motherboard itself (unlike vNB/MCH/vSB).


----------



## lowstrife

Perhaps you guys can answer this question

I still have a TRUE-120 Ultra from my old LGA775 build (Q6600); would that work with a new 1150 I5? If I could re-use my existing heatsink that would be awesome.


----------



## funsoul

If it aligns with your backplate you should be good to go. Did a quick look around and found your question elsewhere (http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=739819). Looks like it should definitely work. You might need one of these: http://www.nansgaminggear.net/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=VX-BTK-II&CartID=1


----------



## seaFs

My dead Q6600, lapped filed to the core. I then tried to lap the dice (therefore the different colour in the middle), but soon cancelled it.


Here you can clearly see how f*cking tilted the dice are. No wonder Intel put a huge amount of solder on it. No TIM can make up for that distance and loss of pressure.


----------



## The Master Chief

http://valid.x86.fr/ypld7d

still going strong hahaha!


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Master Chief*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/ypld7d
> 
> still going strong hahaha!


Can you run Cinebench R10 multithreaded and singlethreaded tests?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaFs*
> 
> My dead Q6600, lapped filed to the core. I then tried to lap the dice (therefore the different colour in the middle), but soon cancelled it.
> 
> 
> Here you can clearly see how f*cking tilted the dice are. No wonder Intel put a huge amount of solder on it. No TIM can make up for that distance and loss of pressure.


Wait, so it died from lapping too far or was it dead already?
It's difficult to judge from the photos, but maybe there is still solder layer on the dies and that's what causing the tilted effect?


----------



## seaFs

No, it was already dead after I opened the IHS. There is no significant amount of solder left on ther dice. I scrubbed almost everything off with a credit card. I guess it's either dead because of the capacitor that fell off (and I soldered it incorrectly), or the drop to the floor caused the dice to crack somewhere inside. Lapping the die is possible to a tiny amount. This was a common practice back in the Athlon Thunderbird and P3 Coppermine era. But the two Conroes are definitely tilted.


----------



## seaFs

Topday one CPU arrived that I shot at ebay. It supposed to be an Xeon E5440, but I'm reading it's an E5440 "Q9CU ES". I'm still waiting for the mod sticker, so I can't test this thing. Anybody of you has experience with overclocking C2Q engineering samples?


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaFs*
> 
> Topday one CPU arrived that I shot at ebay. It supposed to be an Xeon E5440, but I'm reading it's an E5440 "Q9CU ES". I'm still waiting for the mod sticker, so I can't test this thing. Anybody of you has experience with overclocking C2Q engineering samples?


ES is generally a good thing, but it's an older C0 stepping, so they should pretty much cancel each other out lol.


----------



## seaFs

I've read that Core2 ES are not as good as their reputation. No unlocked multi, not even rare, and stressed to the bone, not to be compared to P4 ES.

Is the difference between C0 and E0 really that big?


----------



## SmOgER

My C0 did 4Ghz with 1.38v
The current E0 does 4Ghz with 1.308v (no typo) with the same board (P5QC).

So yeah, there is a difference.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmOgER*
> 
> My C0 did 4Ghz with 1.38v
> The current E0 does 4Ghz with 1.308v (no typo) with the same board (P5QC).
> 
> So yeah, there is a difference.


Gotta love the E0's


----------



## seaFs

Well, til now everything goes better than expected. I read that you'd need a BIOS microcode update for most mainbaords, but both GA-P35-DS3 and P5Q Deluxe show no sign of inconvinient behavior. The P5Q was said to ask for a key prompt on boot, because of an unspported CPU.
Well, I'm going to install Windows tomorrow. If EIST and VT-x work, then I don't need an update. Wise as I am I have a floppy drive permanently installed in my PC


----------



## seaFs

Everything working good for now. The E5440 runs 10°C hotter than its ES counterpart and needs more voltage to keep the same clock ratio. Both have a VID of 1.2250, which is nothing good or bad, I think.
I'm now at 400x8.5 @ 1.168V Prime95 smallFFT with the ES. It tops out at 50°C to TCasemax, so lots of headroom left.Once I want to go over 400MHz, it becomes horribly instable.

Can you give me a short breifing in the different voltages and GTL refs?
Any hints that help me cut down trial and error time?


----------



## funsoul

Hi seaFs!

What're your current settings? You may have already done this but....have you tried keeping everything on auto except for vcore and fsb? Just keep increasing fsb then use something like speedfan to see the pll, vtt and NB voltages. Keep raising fsb (still on auto) and see how it affects those 3 voltages. Do not try to run something like prime95 or anything yet. Once it starts getting whacky, go to manual mode, plug in starting voltages, ram, etc, etc and take it from there. In auto mode, a lot of boards tend to give more V than needed so you can try dialing them back a bit.

I really stink with the gtls







Both +45/+45 of cpugtl0/2 and -60 on cpugtl0 have worked for me but most chips I've played with seem to strongly prefer negative gtl(s). Generally negative nb gtl seems better than positive but, again, I'm definitely not the best person to give any guidance in gtl land :/


----------



## vladv

What's the best DDR2 800/1066 Mhz RAM brand to be used with an DFI LanParty DK X38-T2RB motherboard?The CPU is Intel® Core™2 Quad Q6600 G0 revision and the power supply is my good old TAGAN 600W Dual Engine.


----------



## coachmark2

I've got a pair of Dell R200 servers that have Xeon X3220s in them. That's LGA 775 and they're still running great!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> I've got a pair of Dell R200 servers that have Xeon X3220s in them. That's LGA 775 and they're still running great!


Niccce!

I've decided to have a go at lapping my QX6700 furnace
and possibly even the back-up dual core E2220 that I have
just for the hell of it. Wanted to do it for a while now.
Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra should be here any day and
I'm ordering some sandpaper tomorrow.

Looking forward to it. Will post some pics ofc.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've got a Dell Dimension E520 I'm playing with (I like a challenge). The BIOS is useless of course. I put in a QX6700 (B3 stepping not G0). Tried BSEL wouldn't boot, Bsel with Vmod wouldn't boot, Clockgen locked up with every change. Then Throttlestop and got 3.45 ghz (13X266) with 1.435v. ran Unigine 4 OK. but crashed Prime 95 immediately. Seems stable at 3.14ghz 1.3875v. (12X266) but have'n't really tested it.
I'm running a Dell 3 heatpipe cooler 10 fins per inch,nothing lapped yet. 500w psu, HD6770 single slot GPU.
My temps were 78*C. cpu in Unigine, 63*C. gpu. The Dell uses a Delata 1.6A. 37X120mm fan PWM controlled, it;s running faster than before but I don't know if it's maxed out yet.
My temp. with a Q6700 were 36* idle, and 50* running Unigine 57* gpu. Running Prime 95 I get 78* with stock 2.66ghz speed.
I'm running a 500w psu, but I have a 600w I could put in if it would make any difference.
My questions are how far can I push the voltage and temperature on this chip? Any other suggestions for getting it to run @ 3.45ghz would be appreciated. Is this realistic for this chip? Should I get a G0 chip for this. To be honest I'm not sure I need 4 cores, maybe a X6800 would be better.
I'm thrilled to finally get an overclock out of this thing. I'm planning on replacing the cooling system so I can install a dual slot HD6970 gpu. I want to test the limits of the BTX cooling so I will know if what I replace it with is as good or better than what I have now. I do have a 3 heatpipe cooler with 14 fins per inch I can try.
i ordered a copper chipset heatsink from Frozen CPU but it seems it was the day before the company self destructed, so I don't have one yet.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I've got a Dell Dimension E520 I'm playing with (I like a challenge). The BIOS is useless of course. I put in a QX6700 (B3 stepping not G0).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Tried BSEL wouldn't boot, Bsel with Vmod wouldn't boot, Clockgen locked up with every change. Then Throttlestop and got 3.45 ghz (13X266) with 1.435v. ran Unigine 4 OK. but crashed Prime 95 immediately. Seems stable at 3.14ghz 1.3875v. (12X266) but have'n't really tested it.
> I'm running a Dell 3 heatpipe cooler 10 fins per inch,nothing lapped yet. 500w psu, HD6770 single slot GPU.
> My temps were 78*C. cpu in Unigine, 63*C. gpu. The Dell uses a Delata 1.6A. 37X120mm fan PWM controlled, it;s running faster than before but I don't know if it's maxed out yet.
> My temp. with a Q6700 were 36* idle, and 50* running Unigine 57* gpu. Running Prime 95 I get 78* with stock 2.66ghz speed.
> I'm running a 500w psu, but I have a 600w I could put in if it would make any difference.
> My questions are how far can I push the voltage and temperature on this chip? Any other suggestions for getting it to run @ 3.45ghz would be appreciated. Is this realistic for this chip? Should I get a G0 chip for this. To be honest I'm not sure I need 4 cores, maybe a X6800 would be better.
> I'm thrilled to finally get an overclock out of this thing. I'm planning on replacing the cooling system so I can install a dual slot HD6970 gpu. I want to test the limits of the BTX cooling so I will know if what I replace it with is as good or better than what I have now. I do have a 3 heatpipe cooler with 14 fins per inch I can try.
> i ordered a copper chipset heatsink from Frozen CPU but it seems it was the day before the company self destructed, so I don't have one yet
> 
> 
> .


Hey Retrorockit,

I have the exact same chip. Your mobo and Bios must be a pain alright.
Seems like your voltage is quite high though. What is it @ stock?
This is the highest OC I managed to get > http://valid.x86.fr/jg2jnh
and that was with 1.475V. On a daily basis I run it at 3.34GHz (10*333) with 1.35V

I would definitely consider upgrading the cooling because the chip's a furnace.
The guy I got the chip from had it in a Dell XPS (stock) with CLC so he was fine.
I'm using a Cooler Master V8 atm and the highest temps I ever got were around 82 degrees.
Personally wouldn't feel comfortable going beyond that and 1.5V which would be the absolute max.
With the settings I run at now it goes up to about 70-72* max while playing BF3.
I'll have a look at it in detail when I'm on the PC.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've read that 1.45v. is common and 1.5v. is the absolute limit. Since It's a mBTX my choice of coolers is limited.
Just to be honest my validation showing 4.33Ghz on membership is bogus. The software overclock let it jump to that momentarily when I closed Unigine and CPUZ caught it. I don't have the skills to do that intentionally. I'm running 3.2 now. I plan on putting a Thermalright TS120 with pull through fan, and 180mm intake fan to make room for the HD6970, but there's some metal work to be done for that project. The cpu is turned 45* and the BTX cooler bolt pattern is "unique".I also have an Optiplex 780 mb that supports .45nm chips and some Xeons. But that's more metal work, and more Dell obstructionist engineering to deal with also. 3.33Ghz is what I was hoping for, but my choices are 3.2, or 3.45. My voltages are just my first guesses, I haven't worked them back down yet. I guess I'm lucky my gpu is now running cooler than my cpu because in the BTX scheme of things the video card and every thing else is cooled by the outlet air from the cpu. I want to see how much I can get out of the Original Dell setup first so I will know how much the later work really accomplished. I feel 80*c is probably the max. I can run because Dell starts shutting things off at that temp even though Intel's limit is 100*. I started to do water cooling but came across an Intel paper that says the vr chips must be cooled if you do that, and due to the front intake setup on the case I would be back to blowing hot air to the gpu.
I'm finding out the QX6800's are G0 stepping but they cost 2x what my 6700 was. I guess for testing coolers this is the chip!


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, with these chips you'll want to stay under 1.45V and 80C for 24/7 clocks, if possible. 1.5V max.

Watercooling will get you the farthest, but you do need to make sure that you have adequate cooling on the CPU VRMs. Generally, if you're voltages aren't too high, if they have decent heatsinks on them, and you have good general case airflow, you'll be fine. To be honest, almost all non-stock air coolers have the same issue (at least all the tower ones), since they don't push air out and down across the components around the CPU socket like the stock Intel coolers do.

Since it is a QX-chip, that has an unlocked multiplier right? Sounds like fun to play with, too bad its not G0.







:


----------



## Retrorockit

OK I lapped a few heatsinks and one cpu. Put new arctic silver and fired it up. While running Throttlestop and PC wizard together I found that PC Wizard was reporting 10*c higher temps than TS. Those are the numbers I was quoting before! This and the lapping has got me at 35*-40* idle, and 65* max running Unigine, gpu is 63*c. I put in a 3 pipe heatsink with 14 fins per inch. cpu, and gpu running almost the same temps now. As far as vrm cooling, in the BTX world they're located right in front of the cpu and get blasted by the Delta PWM fan before anything else! It would be easy to put a 120mm radiator on the 120mm Delta intake fan, but then I'd be heating vrm instead of cooling them. A nice thing about BTX is a 2 slot video card extends away from the other slots and into the path of the cooling air from the fan. They just didn't leave room for it. I bought a spare case I've been carving on, and I think it will be nice when I get done. I could n't afford to do this with newer stuff, but $20-$30 BTX motherboards, and $40 quad cpu's,$11 BTX cases, not to mention$8 heatpipe coolers! I'm going to have some fun!


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yeah, with these chips you'll want to stay under 1.45V and 80C for 24/7 clocks, if possible. 1.5V max.
> 
> Watercooling will get you the farthest, but you do need to make sure that you have adequate cooling on the *CPU VRMs*. Generally, if you're voltages aren't too high, if they have decent heatsinks on them, and you have good general case airflow, you'll be fine. To be honest, almost all non-stock air coolers have the same issue (at least all the tower ones), since they don't push air out and down across the components around the CPU socket like the stock Intel coolers do.
> 
> Since it is a QX-chip, that has an unlocked multiplier right? Sounds like fun to play with, too bad its not G0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


That reminded me. I have an Asus P5Q Pro mobo
and there's copper heatsinks alright but none on the
VRMs over the CPU like on the P5Q Pro Turbo.
Any ideas where I could get my hands on one?
I've searched ebay a few months ago but no luck.
Maybe I'll just need to find a dead Pro Turbo board heh

My P5Q Pro


P5Q Pro Turbo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I could n't afford to do this with newer stuff, but $20-$30 BTX motherboards, and $40 quad cpu's,$11 BTX cases, not to mention$8 heatpipe coolers! I'm going to have some fun!


That's the way to do it.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> OK I lapped a few heatsinks and one cpu. Put new arctic silver and fired it up. While running Throttlestop and PC wizard together I found that PC Wizard was reporting 10*c higher temps than TS. Those are the numbers I was quoting before! This and the lapping has got me at 35*-40* idle, and 65* max running Unigine, gpu is 63*c. I put in a 3 pipe heatsink with 14 fins per inch. cpu, and gpu running almost the same temps now. As far as vrm cooling, in the BTX world they're located right in front of the cpu and get blasted by the Delta PWM fan before anything else! It would be easy to put a 120mm radiator on the 120mm Delta intake fan, but then I'd be heating vrm instead of cooling them. A nice thing about BTX is a 2 slot video card extends away from the other slots and into the path of the cooling air from the fan. They just didn't leave room for it. I bought a spare case I've been carving on, and I think it will be nice when I get done. I could n't afford to do this with newer stuff, but $20-$30 BTX motherboards, and $40 quad cpu's,$11 BTX cases, not to mention$8 heatpipe coolers! I'm going to have some fun!


Very nice! And that's at 1.45V too? I think that's awesome, nice job.







I usually use CoreTemp or HW Monitor to check temps. HW Monitor should tell you VRM temps, so you can check if you want. Sounds like you're in good shape though.

I looked up some info on BTX, seems like a really neat form factor. Too bad it didn't catch on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That reminded me. I have an Asus P5Q Pro mobo
> and there's copper heatsinks alright but none on the
> VRMs over the CPU like on the P5Q Pro Turbo.
> Any ideas where I could get my hands on one?
> I've searched ebay a few months ago but no luck.
> Maybe I'll just need to find a dead Pro Turbo board heh


That's weird that there isn't a heatsink there, it even has the mounting holes. I used to have a P5Q Pro and I was sure that it had a heatsink in that spot. But I checked pictures on the ASUS website and its the same. Maybe you can look for an aftermarket heatsink that might fit?
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I could n't afford to do this with newer stuff, but $20-$30 BTX motherboards, and $40 quad cpu's,$11 BTX cases, not to mention$8 heatpipe coolers! I'm going to have some fun!
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way to do it.
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm sorry I wasn't clear about where I'm at with this . I'm testing at 3.2Ghz 1.3625v. stable before I try 3.45 again. As far as copper heatsinks go a company named Enzotech makes them in all shapes and sizes. Newegg has some. Don't order from Frozen CPU. They seem to be out of business at the moment. That's why I don't have any. I'll give HW Monitor a try. I liked PC Wizard because when miniminzed it puts a headsup readout on the screen that I can watch in Unigine. Now that I see what I'm up against I need to order some serious fannage before I put an HD6970 in there! I'm thinking Silverstone AP180mm intake and mount the 120mm Delta PWM to the Theralright TS120. It's going to require some design and fabrication though.


----------



## jetpak12

Ah, gotcha. I hadn't heard of PC Wizard, but it is nice to have an on-screen display for that kind of info. I use MSI Afterburner for GPU usage/temps on screen when I play games, I think it will display CPU data too.
And yes, you will need some good case air flow for a 6970. I once had two, and they were hot buggers!







Had to get watercooling to keep them nice and chilly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> I've decided to have a go at lapping my QX6700 furnace
> and possibly even the back-up dual core E2220 that I have
> just for the hell of it. Wanted to do it for a while now.
> Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra should be here any day and
> I'm ordering some sandpaper tomorrow.
> 
> Looking forward to it. Will post some pics ofc.


Noticed this post Jovi, where are those pics?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> That reminded me. I have an Asus P5Q Pro mobo
> and there's copper heatsinks alright but none on the
> VRMs over the CPU like on the P5Q Pro Turbo.
> Any ideas where I could get my hands on one?
> I've searched ebay a few months ago but no luck.
> Maybe I'll just need to find a dead Pro Turbo board heh
> 
> My P5Q Pro
> 
> 
> P5Q Pro Turbo
> 
> That's the way to do it.


Good luck finding anything like the VRM block. You are wanting something that is very specific and old. Better luck seeing if one of Koolance MOSFET blocks can fit or make one yourself.

But I thought them VRM's up there were for the RAM not the CPU







But I could be wrong again.


----------



## Retrorockit

I have a Xeon 5080 3.73Ghz (14X266), another 130W chip. It's P4 technology. They released it for about 1 month, then came out with Core2 and dropped it like the hot potato it is. PentiumD is on the menu for Dell E520. That clock would get some bragging rights in E520 circles, but do you think it would provide any useful info? Like how this mb handles 3.73Ghz, or would it be a waste of silver paste.
2nd question I'm new to Prime 95 thanks to Dells O/C resistance. When I run it one or another core tends to drop out during testing citing hardware problem. Does this mean I need more voltage, or does it mean what it says a bad part?


----------



## Retrorockit

As far as Dual 6970's goes I'd like to stuff an ASUS Mars(2xGTX760 sli single card) in this thing, but I've got a way to go before I'm ready to try that! Probably the same power as 6970. That's why I'm trying it first. Maybe PhysX would help my cpu out in racing sims.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> But I thought them VRM's up there were for the RAM not the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I could be wrong again.


I think you're right on that part, sounds familiar to me at least. Lack of a VRM heatsink would be less of an issue if that is the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I have a Xeon 5080 3.73Ghz (14X266), another 130W chip. It's P4 technology. They released it for about 1 month, then came out with Core2 and dropped it like the hot potato it is. PentiumD is on the menu for Dell E520. That clock would get some bragging rights in E520 circles, but do you think it would provide any useful info? Like how this mb handles 3.73Ghz, or would it be a waste of silver paste.
> 2nd question I'm new to Prime 95 thanks to Dells O/C resistance. When I run it one or another core tends to drop out during testing citing hardware problem. Does this mean I need more voltage, or does it mean what it says a bad part?


That 5080 sounds HOT! Is it socket 775 or 771? It would be fun to try out for sure, but even clocked at 3.73 GHz, a P4 part isn't going to do very well with "modern" usage.

Dropping cores in Prime95 means you need more voltage. Can you control any other voltage besides vCore in your BIOS? Its most likely a vCore issue, but it might be that you need more FSB voltage, unless you left FSB speed unchanged.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> As far as Dual 6970's goes I'd like to stuff an ASUS Mars(2xGTX760 sli single card) in this thing, but I've got a way to go before I'm ready to try that! Probably the same power as 6970. That's why I'm trying it first. Maybe PhysX would help my cpu out in racing sims.


That would be really cool to try a dual-GPU chip in it. Not sure about power draw, but PhysX will only help out in games that support hardware PhysX. I'm not familiar with any racing games that do so.


----------



## seaFs

Asus "screwed up" in that manner with the VRM cooling. Or, to say it in a better way, it's just cosmetics.
The P5Q Pro has 8-phase power design, so the 4 phases beneath the copper heatsink and the 4 phases with no heatsink all belong to the CPU. They did this mess earlier with the A8N32-SLI, a socket 939 mainboard. This one uses a copper+heatpipe cooling for 4 phases + northbridge, the other 4 phases are "cooled" by an aluminium heatsink. Well, it has not that good cooling effect, besides it being not really useful at all. 4 phases are enough to pump 200W into an Athlon64 X2.

Look at this picture

All 8 coils are near the CPU. The two phases (coils) for the RAM are right next to the ATX 24pin power connector, near the memory, where they belong









The VRM heatsink is mostly for cooling the northbridge, assuming the CPU fan is blowing air over it.
In the end, don't worry about it. You'd need some extreme cooling to push the phases to its limit. The CPU will die of heat before that.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaFs*
> 
> Asus "screwed up" in that manner woith the VRM cooling. Or, to say it in a better way, it's just cosmetics.
> The p5Q Pro has 9-phase pwoer design, so the 4 phases beneath the copper heatsink and the 4 phases with no heatsink all belong to the CPU. They did this mess eralier with the A8N32-SLI,a socket 939 mainboard. This one uses a copper+heatpipe cooling for 4 phases + northbridge, the other 4 phases are "cooled" by an aluminium heatsink. Well, it has not that good cooling effect, besides it being not really useful at all. 4 phases are enough to pump 200W into an Athlon64 X2.
> 
> Look at this picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 coils are near the CPU. The two phases (coils) for the RAM are right next to the ATX 24pin power connector, near the memory, where they belong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM heatsink is mostly for cooling the northbridge, assuming the CPU fan is blowing air over it.
> In the end, don't worry about it. You'd need some extreme cooling to push the phases to its limit. The CPU will die of heat before that.


Cheers for the info.









I did find these >>> Enzotech MST-81 MOSFET Heatsinks
and they are compatible with various models, but whether it's worth the investment, I don't know.
Particularly when I'm trying to save up for a G3258 rig.

Hmm.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seaFs*
> 
> Look at this picture
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 8 coils are near the CPU. The two phases (coils) for the RAM are right next to the ATX 24pin power connector, near the memory, where they belong


Ah, you're exactly right.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Cheers for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find these >>> Enzotech MST-81 MOSFET Heatsinks
> and they are compatible with various models, but whether it's worth the investment, I don't know.
> Particularly when I'm trying to save up for a G3258 rig.
> 
> Hmm.


I ran a P5Q Pro with a Core 2 Duo over 4GHz and then a Quad at 3.6GHz 24/7 and never saw any issues. Had that board for a good two or three years.









Its up to you whether you think its worth it, but I think the G3258 would be a fun part to play around with, imho.


----------



## Cubelia

Wow,a LGA775 club,count me in!

My backup PC.

That's right,12GB DDR3 on a P35 board.


QX6700 333*9=3.00GHz @1.288 vcore
room temp~21 degree C,test bench.



That's HOT even with a decent cooler,so I sticked with stock speed.

Benchmarked with stock speed and a GTX670.

Now with a 7900GTX.(Flashed from 7900GTO)

Still waiting to play with these 2 babies,if I have the time to.


----------



## Retrorockit

Tried 3.45Ghz(13X266) again with lapped cooling 1.45v. as suggested. Seems to run OK, Unigine benchmarked 30fps. Temps were high 60's cpu, and gpu, occasionally 70-72. Prime 95 was hopeless so I guess I lose points there. Only crashed once. I was running 3DMark 01, some thing I always used to do when I couldn't get any decent results on other benchmarks just to show I could run something! I don't know if it's my overclock that's unstable, or if 960fps was too much for the benchmark! Can you break a benchmark?
I don't think I'll bother with the Xeon. I have a mb that only supports Core2 Duo, no quads, so I'll be ordering a new X6800 for it and I think 3.73Ghz on that would be more useful.
As far as PhysX goes I Racing is sponsored to some extent by Nvidia so maybe PhysX is supported there.
I guess my next step will be to try 3.73Ghz(14X266) @1,5v. temporarily. I only have control over multiplier by whole number steps, and core voltage, FSB is 266 only.
I'm thinking about a "Total Loss " water cooling system. Get a water block, then run a couple washing machine hoses out the nearest window, connect 1 to a faucet, and the other to a lawn sprinkler. Hmmmm.


----------



## jetpak12

@Cubelia

Nice setup, that looks like a nice motherboard! Too bad your temps are so high, seems like you should be doing better. Maybe check the mounting of your CPU cooler?

Those Duos should be fun though! I think C2Ds are more fun to OC than Quads because they can reach much higher clocks much easier.









@Retrorockit

Sounds like you're getting some good results.







Prime95 is a good measure for hard-core stability, but isn't always necessary for normal usage. But if 3DMark crashed, maybe there is an issue. Since FSB is locked you don't have to worry about that at least. I like to run 3DMark03 for CPU testing, so I haven't tried '01 before.

PhysX could very well be supported in iRacing, that'd be really cool if it did.

Keep us posted, and maybe post some pics if you have the capability to do so.


----------



## Retrorockit

Tried 3.73Ghz, only showed up occasionally, mostly running @ 3.4Ghz,and wont let me have over 1.45v. for some reason either, I can enter 1.5v. but not save it. Runs ok for about an hour then freezes. Not sure why. My temps are OK and the only thing overclocked is the cpu.I guess 3.2Ghz is where I'm actually at for most purposes. I'm going to leave the B3 quad in for now while I do my cooling mods to fit the HD6790 in there. I f I can cool the 130W quad and the 6970 I'm probably good for just about anything else. These older BTX boards were made to run cool with 130W procs. Apparently once again I'm limited by what someone else thinks I should have. I'll see if I can find out what others have been getting out of Throttlestop. Maybe my motherboard wont go over 1.45v.? That would be just like Dell to do that. 3.4Ghz is really nice maybe a G0 chip will get me there. That might be the most I can get out of this. I have a couple other BTX boards that support 1333 fsb so I might get more that way later. Probably no point in water cooling if there are other limits in play here.

I've been running prime 95 OK @ 3.2Ghz and worked my voltage down to 1.4000v. Bottom line is a 20% overclock from a $40 chip and some free software, and the ability to take a blast at 3.45Ghz any time I want to.
With all 4 cores running 100% The Delta PWM fan sure makes an impressive amount of noise!I sent a new validation for my membership, I hope it gets updated from the bogus 4.33Ghz that I had before.

Here are my thoughts on Overclocking the Dell Dimension E520 BTX computer.
It's cheap, it's fairly easy, but there are limits. 1066fsb, and .65nm cpu, and maybe 1.45v.

First is cooling- I used heatpipe cooler Dell#D9729. These trade on E-Bay in the$10-$15 range and bolt right in. If you're overclocking a .65nm quad core lapping is highly recommended.
3 heatpipes and 14 fins per inch. They come with the shroud so they trade by the part# on the shroud. The number on the bare cooler will be different.

You don't need to buy a fan, The 1.6Amp Delta PWM fan will get the job done. Headphones maybe, but not a fan.(Don't plug a Dell fan into an ATX motherboard, they borked the pin out on the connector and most ATX fans are <.5A.)

Fan noise goes up with heat. I dual boot with linux for web crawling and it's quieter there w/o the overclock.

CPU- I used a QX6700 2.66Ghz. chosen because I already had a Q6700 so if I didn't get an O/C it wouldn't be a step back. Cost $40 E-Bay. Mine is B3 stepping. This is probably not the best option.tested)
other options.
QX6800 2.93Ghz.comes in G0 stepping which runs cooler, less heat =less noise might reach 3.45Ghz (not tested).
X6800 less heat less noise should do 3.45Ghz easily. (I never got 14x multi. to work with QX6700so I can't say if 3.73 Ghz is possible). Possibly the best choice overall. (not tested yet).

The only success I've had overclocking the Dell is with an Extreme series cpu, and Throttlestop software. It allows control of the multiplier in steps of full numbers, and with Core2 chips the voltage as well. It allows 4 profiles to be stored. Mine wouldn't run from the desktop, I have to get it out of the folders, some people don't have this issue, some do. I never got a setting over 1.45 volts. this might be hard limit in the motherboard. I only got intermittent running at 14 multiplier.

I ended up with 3.2Ghz @ 1.4000v. running Prime 95 on all cores. Temp.77*c.
I can benchmark at the next step 3.45Ghz @1.45v. Temp<70*c.but it gets unstable after about an hour, and wont run Prime 95 on all cores. A better choice of chip might make this possible.

Video cards. I'm running a single slot XFX HD6770, and a Cooler Master 500W psu. There are a lot of newer cards that will fit better, and draw less power. The Dell psu is rated @ 305W. Many consider this to be a very conservative continuos rating and not a peak "advertised" rating. Consider it 350W. A simple case mod will allow a 2 slot wide card that's not too long to fit, and some of the new Nvidia cards draw very little power. You might save enough not buying a psu to afford a smaller GTX750.(not tested). My long card blows hot air towards the front and it got trapped in the expansion slot area requiring a slot fan to get my gpu temps down. I don't think a shorter wider card would have this problem. But it wouldn't hurt to have a slot fan around just in case.

My bad there is no QX6600, I'd read so much about O/Cing Q6600 I thought they were QX6600. Q6600 won't O/C on Dell as far as I know.

[Multiple consecutive posts combined.]


----------



## jetpak12

Nice posts Retrorockit.









Do you know if the board support 45nm chips? It would be interesting to try a QX9770 or something like that. But those chips are considerably more money, I believe. The gist of it is that you are limited to CPUs with unclocked multipliers for OC?

With the BTX standard you can use ATX power supplies right? A 750/750Ti would be really nice because I hear those chips are very cool running. GTX970 would probably do well as well if one needed more graphics power without increasing heat and PSU requirements.

You can also edit your existing posts by using the pencil icon in the bottom left corner of each of your posts.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Noticed this post Jovi, where are those pics? tongue.gif


SOON.

Just need to find a bit of time between work and girlfriend time.
But I will get it done. Have all the bits n bobs ready.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Its up to you whether you think its worth it, but I think the G3258 would be a fun part to play around with, imho.


It would be fun alright, just need to get the funds together. I''m trying to scale down
(power consumption-wise) and here I'm talking about getting a vrm heatsink
and dumping even more voltage into the QX6700 lol

I probably will leave it off for the time being.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Tried 3.45Ghz(13X266) again with lapped cooling 1.45v. as suggested. Seems to run OK, Unigine benchmarked 30fps. Temps were high 60's cpu, and gpu, occasionally 70-72. Prime 95 was hopeless so I guess I lose points there. Only crashed once. I was running 3DMark 01, some thing I always used to do when I couldn't get any decent results on other benchmarks just to show I could run something! I don't know if it's my overclock that's unstable, or if 960fps was too much for the benchmark! Can you break a benchmark?
> I don't think I'll bother with the Xeon. I have a mb that only supports Core2 Duo, no quads, so I'll be ordering a new X6800 for it and I think 3.73Ghz on that would be more useful.
> As far as PhysX goes I Racing is sponsored to some extent by Nvidia so maybe PhysX is supported there.
> I guess my next step will be to try 3.73Ghz(14X266) @1,5v. temporarily. I only have control over multiplier by whole number steps, and core voltage, FSB is 266 only.
> *I'm thinking about a "Total Loss " water cooling system. Get a water block, then run a couple washing machine hoses out the nearest window, connect 1 to a faucet, and the other to a lawn sprinkler.* Hmmmm.


Haha, that's genius !









In regards to the benchmark, no it can't be broken.
It was most likely the unstable OC.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> A 750/750Ti would be really nice because I hear those chips are very cool running. GTX970 would probably do well as well if one needed more graphics power without increasing heat and PSU requirements.


I have the EVGA 750ti FTW Really happy with it.
I posted some benchmarks before in the 750/750ti thread.
Might slap 'em here as well.










Edit: Here it is.

The model I have is the EVGA 750ti FTW (1268MHz boost, 1350MHz memory).
While running the benchmarks on stock settings, my GPU clock will boost to 1306MHz.
My QX6700 has been overclocked and was running @3.34GHz on all tests.

*3DMARK RESULTS*

*GPU Stock Settings: 1306MHz Core - 2700MHz Memory*


LINK

*Overclocked: 1350MHz Core - 3000MHz Memory (+44core +300mem)*


LINK

*UNIGINE RESULTS
*

*Heaven 4.0* *GPU Stock Settings: 1306MHz Core - 2700MHz Memory* *548*


Spoiler: Click!







*Heaven 4.0* *Overclocked: 1376MHz Core - 3000MHz Memory (+70core +300mem)* *584*


Spoiler: Click!







*Valley 1.0* *GPU Stock Settings: 1306MHz Core - 2700MHz Memory* *941*


Spoiler: Click!







*Valley 1.0* *Overclocked: 1386MHz Core - 3000MHz Memory (+80core +300mem)* *1020*


Spoiler: Click!







*CINEBENCH R15 OpenGL TEST*

*GPU Stock Settings: 1306MHz Core - 2700MHz Memory*


Spoiler: Click!








*Overclocked: 1410MHz Core - 3000MHz Memory (+104core +300mem)*


Spoiler: Click!








Overclocking the GPU here doesn't seem to improve much, unless the CPU is clocked higher.
The results seemed quite random and I got a worse score overclocked actually.
Best score I got previously was *65.44 fps*.
_______________________________________________

Game-wise I currently only have Battlefield 3 installed on my PC,
but it's enough to keep me occupied for now.
Decided to run a quick single player benchmark here using FRAPS.
No multiplayer yet, as I'm waiting for fiber broadband to be installed.

All 3 benchmarks were just over 3 minutes long.
1920x1080 Ultra settings, 4xMSAA, VSync off
I started the second Blackburn opens his eyes, made my way past the PLR
and finished, once I entered the building and killed the first 4 soldiers.

*BATTLEFIELD 3 - SINGLE PLAYER - UPRISING*

*GPU Stock Settings: 1306MHz Core - 2700MHz Memory*


Spoiler: Click!







*Overclocked: 1350MHz Core - 3000MHz Memory (+44core +300mem)*


Spoiler: Click!







*Overclocked: 1380MHz Core - 3000MHz Memory (+74core +300mem)*


Spoiler: Click!







Here's a couple of screenshots of the run.


Spoiler: Click!


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks for the tip on editing my posts. As far as .45nm cpu, no the motherboard is from '05-'06 before they existed. Luckily there was a BIOS release in '07 that recognizes the C2Q chips. It just sees a Q6700, not the QX though. As far as the GTX780 I agree , in fact I saw a refurbished one today for $199. But the HD6970 was $100, and at CPU World listed as most bang for the buck! I'm not real sure the mb will supply it's share of the power, it only has one 4pin pcie power connector so I don't want to invest more than necessary to try this. I picked up a couple of newer Optiplex mother boards that support .45nm, and one even has DDR3. But I think they top out at 95w. Of course Dell doesn't use rear I/O plates, they punch out each case to fit each mb differently. So I have to cut out the whole I/O area to make the swap. Also the front I/O cable is proprietary 40 pin cable with 1 missing pin, and even though the functions are the same they move the missing pin around!
It's just part of the fun outsmarting the "engineers" at Dell. I have an E7600 45nm 3Ghz chip @1066fsb ($11). If I can get a Bsel mod to 1333 I'll have a 3.73Ghz Core2. There are some Xeon 3XXX that will work but they're 1333fsb already so I might not get an O/C unless BSEL to 1600 happens for me. I also have a Q9505s around here somewhere.I can take some pics but I might need a tutorial to help me post them. I'm going to order an X6800 and try to lock down the 3.45Ghz setting. I never really use all 4 cores anyway. But for testing out the cooling system mods I need to make for a 2 slot card I'm right where I need to be. BTW do you guys think a QX6800 G0 will go 3.45Ghz stable on the 1.45v. I have available. It;s not worth buying one if it won't.

Regarding PSU question yes I'm using ATX psu. Dell psu has a couple of little sheetmetal tabs that go into slots, but you just pry them back into their holes and mount the psu normally. But some older Dells did use proprietary pinouts on normal power connectors so it might be worth your trouble to look at color code before you connect one up. Dell /Alienware actually eliminated color codes and went to all black wiring just to make it even worse! I could build in ATX in about an hour or 2, tweak it for a few days and then what? I kind of like overcoming these stupid little hurdles they put in the way, it's like a hobby within a hobby.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> BTW do you guys think a QX6800 G0 will go 3.45Ghz stable on the 1.45v.
> I have available. It's not worth buying one if it won't.


I don't think that should be an issue considering the stock clock is 2.93GHz
3.45GHz should be doable with 1.30-1.35v, but then again, all CPUs are different.


----------



## Retrorockit

One result I didn't post was that while working my way down from 1.45v, while running Prime95 @3.2Ghz. I did reach a temperature of 92*c. on 1.45v. so my cooling is maxed out at full voltage but settled down by 1.4v. I don't think I'll see 3.45Ghz on 1.35v. as that is the stock voltage for a .65nm C2Q. You might be giving voltage for .45nm O/C? But then again I think the chip I have now would go 3.33Ghz if that setting was available to me. I have ordered a brand new X6800 and will probably end up using that when I'm through testing my new cooling solution. I would be hoping to get 3.73Ghz. out of that. I wish I had .5 multiplier steps to try, but I guess I'm lucky to be overclocking this thing at all! It now idles at 2Ghz. up from 1.6Ghz. and the fan is still quiet at that speed. It stays down there while web browsing , listening to music from U Tube, and other light tasks so I picked up a nice performance boost when in speedtep also.


----------



## jetpak12

I think the Core 2 Quads benefit a lot from tweaking a lot of small, different things in the BIOS. Things you don't have an option with your Dell BIOS, so I'd say that you have found a good spot that works for your setup.









You'll need two PCI-e power connectors for the 6970, one 8-pin and one 6-pin. Its a power-hungry GPU, but I think a 500W should be able to handle it. You might be able to use a molex->PCIe power adapter.

My parents have an old Dell Dimension 3000 (socket 478 P4) that my brother and I upgraded to a Core 2 Duo that's actually branded as a Pentium. The motherboard we used is really basic, 945 chipset iirc, but we were able to get a really good OC out of the Duo with only very limited options in the BIOS. It was a fun project, I wish I could remember more about it. I can't remember the specific chip or motherboard, or what OC we ended up setting it. We also swapped out the PSU for a 450W and put in a GTX460 from the 8400GS PCI that couldn't play 3D games very well at all. Still a nice system for web browsing and things like that, but my parents don't even use it.









The only things we kept from the original system were the case, the main fan, and the CD drive. We had to cut a piece off the fan that was used to line up with the original CPU heatsink, and now would hit the CPU cooler we used. I think we also had to bend a piece of plastic back on the connector to get it to fit onto the fan header on the motherboard, but it ran the fan fine. Only thing else was making sure to stick to mATX to fit inside the case. It didn't have a weird layout or non-standard components.


----------



## Retrorockit

I already purchased a 750W psu with the 6+8 connectors. I want to give this every chance of success. I also noticed on the E520 motherboard right next to the 4 pin 12v. connector another 4 solder pads in the same pattern ,as if they were thinking about adding the second connector. (That would have required Dell to change their beloved 305W psu).Those pads aren't there on the later BTX boards I have. If necessary I might test the pads to see if they are what I think they are. I want to see what I can get out of the X6800 I've ordered. If it goes 3.73Ghz. I'll forget about a motherboard swap and add a 250GB SSD I have and load Win7 64 with Linux64 dual boot. I just need to know what motherboard I'm going forward with for Windows Verification purposes. This E520 board seems plenty stout. I found a post on a Dell forum that someone had luck with PLL software but it BSOD's gaming. He got 3.16Ghz out of a Q6700 G0 (which my old one was). So maybe I'm not doing so bad here. This old box seems to be dead reliable at 3.2Ghz and that's one of the things I always liked about it. Of course in Linux I lose the software O/C. I downloaded Unigine Heaven /Ubuntu in Linux. When I clicked "Unigine run" it opened a 273mb text file! Nice to know I can edit my benchmark program. Just think of the possibilities !LOL.

"My rigs kind of old
but that don't mean she's slooow.
There's a flame from her stack
And the smoke's blowin' black as coal."

from Six Days on the Road by Boxcar Willie (Definitely showing my age here.)


----------



## Retrorockit

BTW if anyone else is playing with Dells out there (sound of crickets). Dell often lists the memory capacity based on RAM they actually tested at the time the computers were made, not what the chipset will support. If you go to Crucial .com and use their system specific memory finder it will list the true guaranteed by Crucial memory capacity. Usually double what Dell says. For years Dell listed 4GB for the E520. Maybe back in the day there wasn't a 64bit OS that used more than 3GB so it seemed like more than enough. It's actually 8GB. enough for 64bit OS, or maybe a Virtual machine to run XP under Linux. This may be true of other older LGA775 machines also. Later Dell boards I have list 8GB and they pretty consistently support 16GB. Looks a lot like planned obsolescence to me.

I got a red flag for suggesting (perhaps impolitely) that Dell engineers had lower than normal intelligence. You can form your own opinion.


----------



## Cubelia

Oops,I think I just hit 4GHz with a Pentium E5200!
http://valid.x86.fr/mksmxr

CPU-Z won't fire up properly,dang.


Setup:
Pentium E5200 @1.25V(BIOS setting)
stock cooler w/ copper core,put a 120mm fan on it
P5Q Premium
DDR2 800 2GB*2
M6S 128GB(SSD is a must have...Otherwise trial and error on the voltage drives me crazyyy.)
test bench


----------



## Retrorockit

Congratulations.I'm so jealous right now! You might try Throttlestop, it adjust voltages on LGA775 chips in Windows without rebooting. When you find a good setting then apply it in the BIOS. If you try this read the notes though it only applies settings if you open the program twice, otherwise it just demonstrates the settings. I never thought about starting with an 800fsb chip. you're almost at 1333 fsb , a number some of my newer Dell motherboards support.


----------



## Cubelia

Thanks for the reply.
I still prefer BIOS adjustments over software adjustments.

Pushed this celeron to its limits.
Celeron E3300 OC 4.6GHz @1.35v (Not sure whether it's stable or not,I'll stick with [email protected] anyways.







)
370*12.5
Air cooled w/ Enermax T40.




http://valid.canardpc.com/0p8sfd

LGA775 is fun,and easy to play with.


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I still prefer BIOS adjustments over software adjustments.
> 
> Pushed this celeron to its limits.
> Celeron E3300 OC 4.6GHz @1.35v (Not sure whether it's stable or not,I'll stick with [email protected] anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 370*12.5
> Air cooled w/ Enermax T40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0p8sfd
> 
> LGA775 is fun,and easy to play with.


Nice, the highest I ever got with my E5300 was 4.5ghz, as after that point the chip was running into an FSB wall the size of texas, and I had to overvolt it pretty hard to get there.


----------



## Retrorockit

I prefer BIOS adjustments too. But since I'm working with Dell stuff I'm having to explore other options.


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, software methods are handy for on-the-fly adjustments, but you'll definitely want to put whatever setting you end up with into BIOS either way.









And nice OC Cubelia! I wonder if it would be possible to reach 5 GHz on that chip; a 100% overclock.







The Core 2 Duos are all a lot of fun to play with, very easy to OC. Quads are a bit of a different story: start out easy but can be tricky to reach their full potential.


----------



## SirWaWa

is the Q9650 faster than the E8600 clock for clock?


----------



## ginger_nuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> is the Q9650 faster than the E8600 clock for clock?


Checking out CPU Worlds comparison. It looks like they are pretty much the same chip, just one is Quad core and the other dual core.

Info *HERE*


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> is the Q9650 faster than the E8600 clock for clock?


The Q9650 is a better chip because of the 12mb L2 and quad core. But they both OC very well!


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Checking out CPU Worlds comparison. It looks like they are pretty much the same chip, just one is Quad core and the other dual core.
> 
> Info *HERE*


on paper its a nice site, I agree but it doesn't give me a real picture/feedback how it performs in real life
anyways owners have said Q9650 is faster than E8400/8500/8600
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> The Q9650 is a better chip because of the 12mb L2 and quad core. But they both OC very well!


running stock which is better?
would the loss of 333mhz even be felt in non-gaming or under utilized situations?


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Checking out CPU Worlds comparison. It looks like they are pretty much the same chip, just one is Quad core and the other dual core.
> 
> Info *HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> on paper its a nice site, I agree but it doesn't give me a real picture/feedback how it performs in real life
> anyways owners have said Q9650 is faster than E8400/8500/8600
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> The Q9650 is a better chip because of the 12mb L2 and quad core. But they both OC very well!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> running stock which is better?
> would the loss of 333mhz even be felt in non-gaming or under utilized situations?
Click to expand...

What are you using it for? I mean I have owned both, I even still have a 790I XFX board running a q9650 oc'ed to 4.1ghz with GTX460s sli'ed and a third for physx and it plays very very well! I mean nothing like my X58 hex core oc'ed to 4.7ghz and GTX680 classy but it still holds its own

EDIT, are you running Windows or Linux I forgot to ask


----------



## ginger_nuts

If you plan on running stock, the quad will yield better results because it is two E8500's.

The L2 cache on the E8500 is shared between both cores, the L2 cache on the quad is shared two cores. So in both chips the two cores share 6mb of L2 cache.

I think if you are trying to compare clock for clock, they are same. But if you are comparing chip for chip, cause the quad will walk away.


----------



## SirWaWa

^ gaming mostly (FPS mainly)
it's my cousin's comp running vista (yeah I know...) and a single GTX580
currently it has a E8600 but doesn't want a complete upgrade just yet


----------



## ginger_nuts

In that case a quad would make a noticeable difference. Windows will probably happily use it as well. I would also think the GTX580 will start to be used more efficiently.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> In that case a quad would make a noticeable difference. Windows will probably happily use it as well. I would also think the GTX580 will start to be used more efficiently.


that's what I think too but there still not exactly cheap
btw I see quite a few xenon equivalents on ebay but selling much cheaper
are those xenon "equivalents" any good?
is there a reason why there cheaper?


----------



## Blacklac

Q9550's are going for quite a bit cheaper than the Q9650's, on Ebay. Might be a,better buy.


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> that's what I think too but there still not exactly cheap
> btw I see quite a few xenon equivalents on ebay but selling much cheaper
> are those xenon "equivalents" any good?
> is there a reason why there cheaper?


Those are mainly LGA771 processors,a special pad(called "adapter") is modded onto specific pins under the CPU,and LGA775 motherboard socket tabs had to be cut in order to put LGA771 processors in.

There were LOTS of LGA771 servers got dumped at then,and someone in China figured out a way to convert LGA771 to LGA775 compatible processor.(around 2013)

E5450 is pretty common for LGA771 modding,performs equal to Q9650.

Newer mods directly cuts the CPU to the corresponding tabs on the socket,so you don't have to cut the MB.
And the adapters are better,soldered to the pins instead of sticking the adapter onto it.

But there were some stuffs 'n thangs you should know--

Temperature sensor for the processor is *usually inaccurate*.

Always make sure your northbridge and VRM are cool enough,they got hot _very_ easily when you OC your FSB,especially for quad cores,and some guys in China complained about that they fried their northbridges.

Some chipsets or MBs won't be compatible with it.

You have to add "*microcodes*" for the corresponding LGA771 processors into the BIOS,and flash it.
Otherwise some instruction sets won't be working.

If you have an old LGA775 rig and wanted to upgrade it for cheap,that's a good choice.

If you're already rocking with a quad core like Q6600 or Q8400,then no,performance increase might be minor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yeah, software methods are handy for on-the-fly adjustments, but you'll definitely want to put whatever setting you end up with into BIOS either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And nice OC Cubelia! I wonder if it would be possible to reach 5 GHz on that chip; a 100% overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Core 2 Duos are all a lot of fun to play with, very easy to OC. Quads are a bit of a different story: start out easy but can be tricky to reach their full potential.


Well,I was too afraid to go higher than 1.35V.
Might try E8400 in the future.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Noticed this post Jovi, where are those pics?


Right so. I finally found the time yesterday and popped my CPU-lapping cherry.
so here's a couple of pics I took during the process. Better late than never huh ?
Grits I used were 400,600,800,1000 & 1500 and I'm quite happy with the result.
I didn't go for a mirror finish as I've read that the CLU might not make proper contact
and I think I did the right decision.



Spoiler: Preparation is key!












Spoiler: Lapping!




















Not on the PC now so I'll post the temps later. They have improved by about 5-7 degrees.


----------



## JambonJovi

Here's a couple of screenshots of the temperature readings.

The CPU is overclocked to 3.34GHz (333x10) @ 1.35V and while playing
BF3 the GPU clocks were 1350MHz Core and 3000MHz memory.

*30 minutes of Prime 95 Small FFT's before lapping (Outside temperature 11°C)*

*MAX: 65°C 65°C 62°C 62°C*



*30 minutes of Prime 95 Small FFT's after lapping (Outside temperature 13°C)*

*MAX: 61°C 61°C 55°C 55°C*



*Gaming before lapping (Outside temperature 11°C)*



*Gaming after lapping (Outside temperature 14°C)*



Not too shabby at all









Edit: New max OC 3706.37 MHz>>> http://valid.x86.fr/dkpbjz


----------



## SirWaWa

I also want to mention no overclocking and using the stock intel cooler but with aftermarket tim
case cooling is satisfactory with front intake and side intake with rear and top as exhaust


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Right so. I finally found the time yesterday and popped my CPU-lapping cherry.
> so here's a couple of pics I took during the process. Better late than never huh ?
> Grits I used were 400,600,800,1000 & 1500 and I'm quite happy with the result.
> I didn't go for a mirror finish as I've read that the CLU might not make proper contact
> and I think I did the right decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Preparation is key!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lapping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not on the PC now so I'll post the temps later. They have improved by about 5-7 degrees.


Nice job with that and thanks for sharing the pictures! Personally, I'm pretty nervous with attempting CPU lapping, I feel like I wouldn't be able to get an even finish. The results speak for themselves though, pretty impressive.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I also want to mention no overclocking and using the stock intel cooler but with aftermarket tim
> case cooling is satisfactory with front intake and side intake with rear and top as exhaust


The most straightforward and simplest upgrade to an E8600 would be an Q9650. Clock-for-clock they will perform identically, since they have are built with the same cores, but for everyday usage and modern games the Quad will do much better due to the extra threads. Might lose a little due to reduced clock on the quad for games that rely solely on single thread performance, but having more threads will result in better overall performance.

If you aren't going to overclock, then there isn't any reason to go for a Xeon unless you aren't afraid to do the necessary modding and get the small bump in stock clocks. Stock cooling with good case airflow with do you fine on stock clocks as well.

And as others mentioned, you might want to consider a Q9550 since they a bit cheaper. And if you stay on stock clocks, you don't have to worry about getting the good stepping, so any chip would work fine.









I went from an E8500 clocked at about 4GHz to a Q9550 that I could only get up to 3.6GHz and I was happy with the upgrade.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Nice job with that and thanks for sharing the pictures! Personally, I'm pretty nervous with attempting CPU lapping, I feel like I wouldn't be able to get an even finish. The results speak for themselves though, pretty impressive.


No problem man, my pleasure.
Really enjoyed doing it and honestly as long as you
do it on a flat surface, don't apply too much pressure on
it and regularly turn the CPU 90 degrees then there's nothing to worry about.

The only thing I'll say is, I should've lapped it a bit longer to get even closer to the
die but was under a bit of time pressure so had to wrap it up.
But like I said, I'm still very happy with the results.
Only realised afterwards that my CPU fan had a silent profile set in BIOS (600 rpm)
and after changing it back to the normal one the temps dropped another 2 degrees.


----------



## SirWaWa

I have another question guys
Would a SSD as an OS drive help out a E8600 rig significantly? (running vista btw if that matters)


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I have another question guys
> Would a SSD as an OS drive help out a E8600 rig significantly? (running vista btw if that matters)


First off dump vista! you can get a copy of 7 and use the tool to activate it! Just an opinion, I hated Vista

But to your real question, yes an SSD would help, it uses less cpu resources and not to mention fast as hell! Even a old cheap SATA II drive would be night and day! I have even a few games on a ssd to improve game performance, some games load off the drive a lot!


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> First off dump vista! you can get a copy of 7 and use the tool to activate it! Just an opinion, I hated Vista
> 
> But to your real question, yes an SSD would help, it uses less cpu resources and not to mention fast as hell! Even a old cheap SATA II drive would be night and day! I have even a few games on a ssd to improve game performance, some games load off the drive a lot!


it's not my rig but he does own win 7 64-bit sp1 ultimate and refuses to install it until he get's a completely brand new rig


----------



## DJ4g63t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> it's not my rig but he does own win 7 64-bit sp1 ultimate and refuses to install it until he get's a completely brand new rig


Installing 7 will make it feel like a brand new rig compared to vista.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ4g63t*
> 
> Installing 7 will make it feel like a brand new rig compared to vista.


trust me I told him that and by the time he gets a new rig win 7 will be obsolete (but it's still good)


----------



## trodas

Count me in with classic Pentium 4 "Prescott" CPU at stock 3.4GHz:
http://valid.canardpc.com/xu5x95

...or 3.5GHz is better result?
http://valid.canardpc.com/ddp26b

Socket 775 rulez









BTW, could I made another contribution when I recieve the Core 2 Extreme X6800 for my ASRock 775i65G R3...?

















http://www.overclock.net/t/1428541/msi-pm8m3-v-recap


----------



## vladv

Socket 775 STILL rullz!


----------



## JambonJovi

My new PK G3258 beside the old E2220, that has seen better days heh...


----------



## trodas

Well, then lap the top and it will shine again







Sadly you lose all the infos, but what the hell...









....or maybe delid it...?









These are mine 775 CPUs:
- Celeron 336 (2.8GHz)
- Pentium 4 540 (3.2GHz)
- Pentium 4 650 (3.4GHz)


...and I type this on another Pentium 4 650 (3.4GHz)









Soon I should own Core 2 Extreme X6800 for some more Socket 775 fun


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trodas*
> 
> Well, then lap the top and it will shine again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly you lose all the infos, but what the hell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....or maybe delid it...?


I might do that alright, just not for a while cause
I only recently lapped my QX6700 and don't want
to mess around swapping CPUs and wasting too
much CLU. I am definitely saving the little bugger
for a suicide OC run, to see how much I can squeeze
out of it.

This is OCN, no one cares about the infos. Lapp or Die!


----------



## Cubelia

New toy,the Core 2 Extreme X6800!


----------



## ginger_nuts

What info have you blacked out ? And why ?


----------



## alancsalt

The batch code ..


----------



## seaFs

I guess for authentification reasons, if you wanted to sell the chip. The batch code is a unique number on a CPU. No batch code, no trustworthy seller.


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> What info have you blacked out ? And why ?


I blacked out the batch code(FPO) because of some stupid reasons lol.
(Not letting someone to know:"Ooo you bought that chip from [insert store name]?")

The first 4 codes are L626(Produced in Malaysia in 2006,week 26.)
And my QX6700 is L638(Produced in Malaysia in 2006,week 38.)
The lifespan of X6800 is pretty short.
=
Some OC fun with it.

CPU:Core 2 Extreme X6800 @3.6GHz(333*11)1.37V(Cannot push higher.)
CPU Cooler:SilverStone SST-AR03 + MX-2
Motherboard5Q Premium
RAM:Kingston DDR2 800MHz 2GB*2
Graphics Card:7900GTX
SSD: Plextor M6S 128GB
PSU:SST-ST60F-ESG
OS:Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit (Trad. Chinese)

Forgive me for trying to show the wallpaper lol.


Under 15 secs,that's impressive at that time!


Fritz Chess Benchmark


CineBench R15


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm back to playing with my old Dell Dimension E520 (BTX form factor, locked BIOS). QX6700 @ 3.2GHZ.
My cooling fan died (1.6A Delta PWM) that's what some of the noise was when I was stress testing before. much quieter now. While I had the fan out I swapped in another Dell 3 heatpipe cooler I wanted to try, and switched from Arctic Silver5 to Tuniq TX4 thermal compound.
Idling @ 38*c to 41*C.
Benchmarking 58*C. to 62*C. (Unigine Heaven 44FPS) GPU 64*C.
Stress testing 68*C. to 71*C. (Prime 95 small FFT)

Still runs unstable @3.45GHZ. I'm going to try some chipset cooling next to see if I can make the next big step.
I have an X6800 to try also but I figure anything that helps the Quad will make the Core2 even better. In typical Dell fashion half of the mosfets are soldered to the board, the others are standing on edge so I'm going to have to make my own heatsinks for them. What will they think of next!

I'm mostly going to comment on the Throttlestop software overclock.

For those not familiar with it, it's a free program mostly intended to underclock laptops to extend battery life.
However with an Intel X series CPU it can overclock also. With LGA775 processors it also gives software control over voltages (gotta save those batteries).

I've found the overclock to be very stable. the only exception I've found is it wont wake from hibernation with the settings intact. Several months now it always boots at 3.2GHZ.

I disabled Speedstep in one of my user profiles to avoid issues with an older game, but it works normally in other profiles.

I have had to resort to a couple of tricks to get it running.

There is a known issue with a file called Winring0dll. not being found. I moved the entire download file which contains this to the desktop then it would load in my Admin profile. Note-You have to open the program, then close it and open it a second time to make setting changes .

In my other user profiles the overclock was there, but the ring0dll issue kept it from being displayed. To get the program to open I had to log on as Admin, log on as User also, then the program would open. It then stays open if you log out of Admin.

It's been stable enough that unless I'm testing something or making changes to the computer I just leave it alone.


----------



## Retrorockit

I bit the bullet and ordered a QX6800 SLACP from China. It wont be here for a while. I spent the day bending up some Enzotech MOSFET heatsinks to fit the vertical MOSFETS Dell put on this BTX board. I actually only had to fabricate 1 heatsink. The Enzotechs are very ductile and can be bent to clear a lot of things.
I ran Prime95 today and took off the cover and measured the temp. of all the chips I could see. Mostly 45*C. or less. One large chip was 50+* so its getting a northbridge heatsink.
I really want to get to 3.45GHZ with a C2Q. My QX6700 started a 2.66 (266X10) and ran 3.2 (266X12) for a 20%O/C. It runs 3.45GHZ but is unstable. I hope I can get 2 whole multipliers out of the QX6800 G0 which starts at 11X266 (2.93GHZ) It's supposed to be a much better chip so if it's stable at 3.45 I'll be thrilled! I doubt if Ill see 3.73 with a quad but my X6800 should probably work. Then what? 4GHZ out of a C2X in a Dell BTX. Will that chip do that on air? Hmmmmmm.

A lot of people don't like software overclocks ,but it beats hell out of pinmods!


----------



## FlawleZ

My Xeon X5450 arrived. Now just waiting on my pin mod stickers to come in the mail. Has anyone tried the pin mod with just tape or something if they didn't have the sticker?


----------



## Retrorockit

There's an LGA771 to 775 forum they have good info there. Also http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/
Not trying to run you off. Just Providing a couple of other resources.

I came across something that might effect some /all 775 users. I hear that some newer video cards wont run on motherboards without "EUFI". I'm sure my old box doesn't have it. I don't know if any LGA775 do. I also don't know which cards need this and which don't. It seems to replace the BIOS and ACPI. But I'm not sure.
Has anyone else encountered this? Is there a resource somewhere?

The card I was looking at was MSI Nvidia GTX750ti (factory [email protected]$99)
In the reviews someone said they had this issue.

This card would be a nice step up from my HD6770, but not if it wont run.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I bit the bullet and ordered a QX6800 SLACP from China. It wont be here for a while. I spent the day bending up some Enzotech MOSFET heatsinks to fit the vertical MOSFETS Dell put on this BTX board. I actually only had to fabricate 1 heatsink. The Enzotechs are very ductile and can be bent to clear a lot of things.
> I ran Prime95 today and took off the cover and measured the temp. of all the chips I could see. Mostly 45*C. or less. One large chip was 50+* so its getting a northbridge heatsink.
> I really want to get to 3.45GHZ with a C2Q. My QX6700 started a 2.66 (266X10) and ran 3.2 (266X12) for a 20%O/C. It runs 3.45GHZ but is unstable. I hope I can get 2 whole multipliers out of the QX6800 G0 which starts at 11X266 (2.93GHZ) It's supposed to be a much better chip so if it's stable at 3.45 I'll be thrilled! I doubt if Ill see 3.73 with a quad but my X6800 should probably work. Then what? 4GHZ out of a C2X in a Dell BTX. Will that chip do that on air? Hmmmmmm.
> 
> A lot of people don't like software overclocks ,but it beats hell out of pinmods!


Nice. Keep us posted, how that goes. If you're lucky you might get a nice enough OC out of it.


----------



## Retrorockit

I just discovered that back in the day Gateway FX530XT offered overclocked QX6700 @3.2GHZ with SLI video in BTX form factor. The BIOS was still locked, but locked @ 3.2GHZ. Complete with warranty and factory support. $5K

I looked up a picture of the motherboard, and the borkmeisters at Intel put the 24 pin power plug right next to the primary 16X PCIe slot so there's no way to ever get a decent video card in there, even though BTX doesn't "lose" a slot when a wide card goes in the first slot. One step forward 2 steps back. No wonder BTX didn't catch on like Intel hoped it would.


----------



## Retrorockit

I was looking around in the Delta fan forum and came across a 120X120x50mm PWM fan. [email protected] 3.4A, Basically it's 2 Delta fans in 1 housing running at different speeds and counter rotating. According to my measurements it will fit in the stock BTX fan holder (I stuck 2 120X25's in there at once). #GFB1212VHG. I'll have to split the power leads off of one motor and run it off of a molex, but the PWM works by % so both motors should run OK off of 1 signal wire. With 17mmH20 static pressure I could use it with a radiator if I go to water cooled. I found one in China so it'll be a while before I can report results. I'm not sure I need more fan but I'm going to do it just because I can!

It seems some people are trying to use this fan to supercharge compact cars! It might provide some more grunt at low rpm but there's not enough air or pressure to replace a turbo. Might be some cheap thrills though.

Blower and a single quad sounds good to me!


----------



## Retrorockit

I just ordered an LGA775 ATX board, CPU, and cooler. It's a Gigabyte X38T with Q6600, and a six heatpipe flat cooler with top mounted fan. I haven't given up on BTX but I need a platform to test cooling mods on an HD6970 to see if I can make it fit in a BTX case. I have an ulterior motive for choosing the X38. There is a Gateway BTX X38 board with dual 16x PCIe slots. , maybe some BIOS splicing could happen in the future.


----------



## Andrey123

When i put the ram into my p5q-se i have to put it on and take it out a few times until i get signal on the monitor, the mobo start, but nothing more.

Any fix? It´s the ram or the mobo?


----------



## thurst0n

I am thinking of dusting off my QX6850 and seeing what it can really do..


----------



## Retrorockit

I vote to let the smoke out of it!


----------



## Retrorockit

I just upgraded my video card to a GTX750Ti OC. 2GB DDR5. Doubled my frame rate in Unigine Heaven. It was fun taking tin snips and nibbler to a brand new video card to make tit fit the old Dell. Not so much fun when the drivers wouldn't load the first time! 86FPS now. @72*C.. No PWM on the fan for this budget card, it just does what it does. This probably makes what I'm doing slightly more relevant.

I'd like to see what the QX6850 can do. I can't run that one. I either can run 130W @1066FSB, or [email protected] 1333. I don't have a MB that does both.


----------



## cr1

I had my UD3P up to 4.02GHz easy-peasy, and never tried to OC it any further


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr1*
> 
> I had my UD3P up to 4.02GHz easy-peasy, and never tried to OC it any further


Yeah i miss my old Setup

Q9550 Lapped under a Megmahams Prolimtech Rev B with P/P H80 fans *@ ~4.4Ghz*
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P Rev 1.1
8GB DDR2 1066Mhz G.Skill *@ ~1100Mhz*
GTX 580 1.5GB Ref Cooler *@ 1,020Mhz*

I actually only gained better Min and Avg in BF4 going from a Q9550 @ 4.4 to a FX-8350 @ 4Ghz







Now when I got my 8350 to 5Ghz and the RAM to 2k, then i saw some great gains.









Would love to get a QX6850 for cheap and add to it a UD3P and 1066Mhz RAM and i will go for 4.5Ghz+ It's my dream to get a Stable Core 2 Quad to 5Ghz! Maybe some day!


----------



## Retrorockit

I was so pleased with my GTX750Ti upgrade that I went ahead and installed Win7 64, 8GB DDR2, and a 240GB SSD in the old BTX. Windows experience 7.2 (CPU and memory limited, graphics and SSD 7.7). My video card temp. is 63*C. I tried to modify the BTX cooling shroud to force ALL the air through the cooler, but it restricted the flow enough that all my temps. were higher. Back to the heatsink and shroud I had before fixed it. I did put heatsinks on my VRM and northbridge chips. I have a QX6800 G0 but haven't lapped it yet, also still waiting for the "twin engine"Delta cooling fan to arrive. Throttlestop works the same with Win64 as before 3.2GHZ QX6700 B3 Prime 95 stable.


----------



## Aleslammer

I'd like in the club!

E8600 @ 5210 H2O
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2143362

E8400 @ 5032 H20
http://valid.canardpc.com/113qb8

Pentium E6800 @ 5003 H20
http://valid.canardpc.com/pnlzvh

E8500 C0 @ 4904 Air
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=508419

Great period for CPUs & MBs. Ran the E8500 for about a year in the 4.0/4.1 range until I replaced it with a Q6700.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I was so pleased with my GTX750Ti upgrade that I went ahead and installed Win7 64, 8GB DDR2, and a 240GB SSD in the old BTX. Windows experience 7.2 (CPU and memory limited, graphics and SSD 7.7). My video card temp. is 63*C. I tried to modify the BTX cooling shroud to force ALL the air through the cooler, but it restricted the flow enough that all my temps. were higher. Back to the heatsink and shroud I had before fixed it. I did put heatsinks on my VRM and northbridge chips. I have a QX6800 G0 but haven't lapped it yet, also still waiting for the "twin engine"Delta cooling fan to arrive. Throttlestop works the same with Win64 as before 3.2GHZ QX6700 B3 Prime 95 stable.


I think your going to have the best BTX system in all of OCN!!







Now you need a board that will let you OC that chip properly. In my experience, those QX chips clock really well...

Once I complete my 775 collection I will officially join the club lol...gotta em all. Right now I have 39 unique 775 chips, slowly expanding my collection.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Once I complete my 775 collection I will officially join the club lol...gotta em all. Right now I have 39 unique 775 chips, slowly expanding my collection.


Whoa... that's quite a collection alright. Which ones do you have?


----------



## mllrkllr88

I have a lot of the wolfdale's, a bunch of P4's and Conroe's. I am trying to complete my wolfdale collection first, but there are so many. The one I REALLY want is the E8700. Its incredibly rare as it was never officially released. I still have a lot of benching to do and a lot more chips to buy. I have only frozen about half of the unique chips I have. Also collecting Intel Confidential chips as well as 771 Xeons, but I only have a few of those.

Once I complete my collection, and bench all of them with subzero cooling, then I will sell the whole flippin thing. My wife is counting the days, wait, check that, years, until its complete.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I have a lot of the wolfdale's, a bunch of P4's and Conroe's. I am trying to complete my wolfdale collection first, but there are so many. The one I REALLY want is the E8700. Its incredibly rare as it was never officially released. I still have a lot of benching to do and a lot more chips to buy. I have only frozen about half of the unique chips I have. Also collecting Intel Confidential chips as well as 771 Xeons, but I only have a few of those.
> 
> Once I complete my collection, and bench all of them with subzero cooling, then I will sell the whole flippin thing. My wife is counting the days, wait, check that, years, until its complete.


No pics? Booooo.....
















This is my bro's 775 rig (aka my old build). It was running my old E8500 that we recently swapped out for the Q6600 - gotta love the used prices.


----------



## alancsalt

E8700 - Sold in Asia? Only a couple(?) made it to the west. One was posted about on OCN. Ppls didn't believe they were real at first.

http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=E8700


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No pics? Booooo.....


Here is a picture I took last night of me benching my HTPC for a HWBOT.ORG competition, you can sorta see some of my most used chips in the box below the monitor... I will take a proper photo of all my chips if you guys want.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> E8700 - Sold in Asia? Only a couple(?) made it to the west. One was posted about on OCN. Ppls didn't believe they were real at first.
> http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=E8700


There are only a few around and I have been trying to get my hands on one. I tried to buy the one that NoGuru had, but he sold it years ago...


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Here is a picture I took last night of me benching my HTPC for a HWBOT.ORG competition, you can sorta see some of my most used chips in the box below the monitor... I will take a proper photo of all my chips if you guys want.
> 
> There are only a few around and I have been trying to get my hands on one. I tried to buy the one that NoGuru had, but he sold it years ago...


AFAIK these are pretty rare,too.








Celeron E3900(ES exists)
Pentium E6900(ES exists)
Pentium E6500K(Unlocked multi,only in China.)
C2Q Q6400(OEM exists,rare.)
C2Q Q7 series(L2=1M*2,OEM exists,rare.)
QX9750(Unlocked multi,ES exists.).

And there's variants with Celeron E3300 and Pentium E5200,very few of those chips have DNAs like the C2D E8 series,they have 5 ceramic caps on their back instead of the normal 2 caps just like the C2D E7 series.
(And they OC very well but the bus speed is harder to push once reached ~340 or so)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Here is a picture I took last night of me benching my HTPC for a HWBOT.ORG competition, you can sorta see some of my most used chips in the box below the monitor... I will take a proper photo of all my chips if you guys want.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are only a few around and I have been trying to get my hands on one. I tried to buy the one that NoGuru had, but he sold it years ago...


That certainly beats my tiny collection. I have an E8500, Q6600, G3258, i5-4670K, and a couple of random CPUs from older Dell towers. I love me some PC parts pics.


----------



## Agash28

LGA 775 DX38BT with Q9550 @ 3 GHz (OC'ing higher soon).


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm going to try and load some photos of my BTX stuff. Wish me luck!






Expand photos to see descriptions


----------



## Retrorockit

That went well so here's some more!

IMG ALT="Modded case with 180mm intake fan shown. I/O cut out like ATX. Dual slot AGP mod."]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2567273/width/350/height/700[/IMG]


----------



## Retrorockit

Missed one that time.

Fan is Silverstone AP182 1.3A. 180X32mm to replace oiriginal Delta 120X38 1.6A. fan

I'm not running the modded case yet. So far I'm doing simple bolt on mods to my original Dell Dimension to get a good baseline on performance.


----------



## Retrorockit

Better view of fan mod.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agash28*
> 
> LGA 775 DX38BT with Q9550 @ 3 GHz (OC'ing higher soon).


Nice! My bro is running the DX48BT2, though its a shame the eBay seller didn't have the cool little NB heatsink cover....I liked Intel's skull logo.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Missed one that time.
> 
> Fan is Silverstone AP182 1.3A. 180X32mm to replace oiriginal Delta 120X38 1.6A. fan
> 
> I'm not running the modded case yet. So far I'm doing simple bolt on mods to my original Dell Dimension to get a good baseline on performance.


Looking good, keep BTX alive lol...


----------



## mllrkllr88

I just got a new 775 chip last night. The legendary QX9770, its officially the most powerful 775 chip ever produced. Unofficially, there is a QX9775 which beats it but it was never actually released.

Got a decent OC with air today with my new baby: http://valid.x86.fr/vir7qz


----------



## Retrorockit

4.6 on air with an LGA775 Quad! NIIIIIIICE


----------



## Retrorockit

"Keeping BTX alive". Yes I've got it on a ventilator!

I tried my X6800 today and it was really dissapointing. I got it to run at 3.45 but it wasn't very stable ,BSOD etc. Maybe I guessed wrong on the volts. I decided to give up on that chip and buffed up the QX6800 I have. It seems I corrupted some files fooling around withThrottlestop. If I even think about a 14X multi it crashes So I used system restore, dumped TS and reloaded it. I'm now getting 3.45GHZ @1.375V. benchmarking OK. TS in Win7 doesn't display speed, and temps in the task bar, I sure miss that. Since it was crashing I'm going to wait and see how it runs before I try Prime95. It looks like this MB wont go to 3.73GHZ for some reason. Funny it was easier to O/C the quad than the Conroe XE.

I've tried an eariler version of TS but can't seem to run 14X. Hard lockup immediately. I could run it in XP a little bit. Had to reboot in safe mode to remove TS. If I opened it at all the 14X setting would lock up the computer. Sometimes it locks when I select 14 before I even apply it. Hmmmm.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I just got a new 775 chip last night. The legendary QX9770, its officially the most powerful 775 chip ever produced. Unofficially, there is a QX9775 which beats it but it was never actually released.
> 
> Got a decent OC with air today with my new baby: http://valid.x86.fr/vir7qz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> 4.6 on air with an LGA775 Quad! NIIIIIIICE


Would love a QX9770 paired with a UD3P and 1066Mhz RAM, but it ain't cheap, will have to wait till i get some extra dough, or a winning lotto ticket. lol


----------



## Retrorockit

I plugged in my old HDD with WinXP and I'm getting the QX6800 to run at 3.73GHZ. Heatsinking the VRMs seems to have found me some voltage over 1.45 to play with. Not stable yet, and rebooted a couple times but there seems to be hope.


----------



## Retrorockit

Well 3.73GHZ is not gonna happen yet. Tried 1.5V. and it ran Unigine OK ,but crashed 3DMark06. Tried 1.5125V. and it was shaky. It's pretty close to running that speed. Might have to give the X6800 another try.
I am getting better at configuring Throttlestop. Figuring out what all the buttons do. WinXP scores about 1500 marks higher in 3DMark than Win7. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Retrorockit

It's HEEEERE. The twin engine Delta 3.4A. BTX cooling fan! It went right in the mounting using the original Dell rubber isolators. I had to cut off a couple of limiter clips. it looks like they were to keep the fan from blowing itself too far forward. There's no room for this one to go so I don't need them. One motor had a standard 4 pin connector so a molex adapter took care of that. The other one had a 5 pin connector, but not the Dell pinout or socket guide slots.No problem I can cut the connector off of a dead Dell fan I have and convert it. Splice the 2 PWM wires together and we'll see what'll she do ( 9 blade intake, 8 blade stator/motor support, 5 blade outlet fan (counter rotation) . My Silverstone 140X38 draws .35A., this is 3.4A.
I'm taking out a 120X38 Delta 1.6A. fan. A pretty serious fan in it's own right. Testing, testing, 123 clear the blast area!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> My Silverstone 140X38 draws .35A., this is 3.4A.


My ears are bleeding from here...


----------



## Retrorockit

Video of my new fan, not my Youtube post.


----------



## Retrorockit

Click on image for description


----------



## Retrorockit

Click image for description


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> 
> 
> Click image for description


That is a monster fan!


----------



## Retrorockit

9 blade inlet, 8 blade stator, 5 blade reverse rotation outlet Delta dual motor fan.

I'm trying to figure out how to make it run @ 100% for benchmarking.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Whats the deal with the twin motors? learn us something


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Whats the deal with the twin motors? learn us something


Static pressure, very high airflow, and ensuring the air only goes one way. These are the kinds of fans used in servers where getting as much airflow through the enclosure is a must, everything else be damned.


----------



## Retrorockit

I won't know the answer until I fire it up and see what happens. I'm learning too! I'm hoping it will move enough air at low speed that my temps. never reach the 77*C. threshold where my locked Dell BIOS starts to get serious about cooling. I know the fan I have now can cool OK because it goes right down to 71* when it speeds up. The whole BTX layout is 1 fan cools everything. I already have a Delta AFC1212DE in there, so if one is good then 2 must be gooder. I see ATX guys with 3 fans on their coolers, so it's nothing new really.

The fact that it slips right into the Dell fan mount is an opportunity I just couldn't resist. At full speed it will be way too loud for normal use, but might get me a good benchmark score. I could use it for HTPC by passing the HDMI and a USB cable through the wall into the living room! TV remote , wireless mouse and keyboard what else do I need.

One of my BTX coolers is 14 fins per inch, and it doesn't cool as well as the 10 fin per inch version. Maybe I can get enough pressure to get the extra cooling out of that heatsink.

Even if the result is "DON"T EVER DO THAT AGAIN!" it's still useful information.

Final use for this computer will be running Grand Prix Legends, and I Racing sims. So a little fan noise won't really detract from the experience that much. Force feedback headphones!

BTW if racing sims interest you check out the TARGA FLORIO track the community at GPL created. Not too shabby for a 1998 racing sim.


----------



## Retrorockit

I guess one of the differences between the BTX fan experience and the ATX fan experience is that in ATX you might actually be using the full speed of your fans(s) so the Db rating is relevant. In BTX the fans are so over capacity that they never really reach full speed. Just about every Dell BTX ever sold has some version of the Delta 120X38 fan in it. The only time they're loud is the POST fan speed test. I've taken my Dell from 1.8GHZ dual core to 3.45GHZ C2Q and it's just now staring too breath a little.Only running Prime 95 does the fan become really noticeable. I would guess it's at about 60%. I base that on having installed my heatsink on top of a cable once and heard what this fan can really do. I was shocked at the noise these things can make!

Ran HWMonitor showed 30% fan, ran light benchmark, showed 31%, ram Prime 95 3 workers could hear fan speeding up, temp. 80*C. max. HWM still showing 31%. which can't be correct. But I doubt if I ever go over 50% fan speed.


----------



## Cubelia

Woo-hoo!

Finally received my Rampage Formula(used,only for $45 plus two sticks of Kingston DDR2 2GB 800MHz) today.


Did the freezer spray way to remove the heatsinks.


Cleaned the old paste and replaced the MOSFET thermal pads.

Arctic Cooling MX-2 and ARCTIC thermal pads FTW! (paste on NB,pads on MOSFET and SB)


Swapped from my P5Q Premium to this beast.


Who said X48 chipset was hot?That's not in my "case"! (RV05 with excellent cooling!







)

(Sorry guys,not going to OC this rig. :/ )


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> (Sorry guys,not going to OC this rig. :/ )


SAY WHAT???







That is the prefect starter subzero rig...

What are your plans for it? what chip?


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> SAY WHAT???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the prefect starter subzero rig...
> 
> What are your plans for it? what chip?


I originally built the platform just for fun by using the classic QX6700.(First consumer quad-core CPU 10-year anniversary,anyone?)

I only OC with dual-core processors,OCing quad cores is scary to me,never exceeded 333*9 on this QX6700(And it's pretty damn hot.).









Then I started to purchase stuffs such as power supply,RAM,video card to complete it;heck I even bought some motherboards in case if the board dies.(Sold the original P5K3 Deluxe,got P5Q Premium and P5Q Deluxe,now the Rampage Formula.)

Now it have become my personal backup rig,I hope it will still be going strong even after 10 years!








(detailed info in signature)


----------



## Retrorockit

The 65nm quad to use is the QX6800 G0 (SLACP) I'm getting 3.45GHZ (266X13) in an old Dell. Trying for 3.73 next. Temps. are about the same as the QX6700 @ 3.2 (12X266). But I have a X6800 too. I'm using the quads to test my cooling mods.


----------



## Retrorockit

Here's the plan for the fan (Delta GFB1212VHG). I'm going to power both motors off of a 4 pin Molex to remove 1.7A. load from the MB.
The consensus on getting 100% fan speed for benchmarking is just disconnect the PWM wire by a toggle switch. I might try this on the existing Delta fan first to see what the stock fan can do. Probably quite a bit.

Since I'm doing this on a 10 year old computer that's never had the MB out of it, I should probably put a filter on the outlet to catch the flying dust bunnies!


----------



## Retrorockit

My results with the QX6800 are probably less than they could be. I bought it used on Ebay and it's a very poor example. Core 0= 78*C while core 2. and 3 are at 69*C running Prime 95. I think it's had a hard life. All cores the same temp. this might be a 3.73 chip. I guess my options are take a chance on another used one or buy new. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## kithylin

Dunno if I want to join this club or not, but thought I'd show that 775 is still alive and well today with some of us.

Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P v1.6 motherboard, with LC5408 Intel Xeon quad core CPU, 12MB harpertown 2.1 ghz cpu @ 3.76 Ghz, ddr2 @ 900 something mhz, forget what. It's currently sort of "retired". This has been a ever-faithful rig of mine and worked repeatedly since I bought it new originally (Started out with a core2duo, then Q8200, then just in 2014 graduated to this chip), and has been under custom water loop since new, always with some sort of crazy overclocks. In the past at one point it had a 6MB core2duo @ 4.8 ghz for about 9 months once.

Anyway, It used to have dual HD4890's in it at one point, then later had a pair of GTX 470's and used SLI mod and ran two for a few years. Now it's been "retired from active service". Still used, it's just in the 'work room' on the far side of the house and only used occasionally when I go in there to do builds or projects, as a chatting and web browsing machine while in there. So now it just has a basic video card for web-browsing and not gaming, 9800 GT. And a really crappy Coolmax 700 watt (I know it's probably more like 400 watt) power supply I picked up on sale for $20 at fry's.

Also now I don't care so much about this rig anymore, so it's using a cheap chinese 775 waterblock I found on ebay for $35, (my really exotic good one that was in it went in to my x58 i7 system now) And a really cheap chinese water pump I found for $20 on ebay, that cracked the housing when I put a fitting in it and I had to melt it's plastic together around the fitting and superglue it. Works fine now. Never getting that fitting out again though.

Anyway also it only takes 1066 Mhz FSB chips in it now, and the onboard network ports died some 4 years ago and have to use a pci-e one instead, and this CPU I have is I think the fastest I will ever get for that. Part of it might be I noticed a transistor on the motherboard was cracked apart and missing a chunk out of it when I took it apart to switch cases last week..... it still runs the 1066 harpertown quad perfectly normal though. It's just an old thing that I'm just gonna keep it running until it totally dies :>

Here's a most recent photo of it:



EDIT: And here's some photos of it when it was in it's "glory days":


Insides with the two 470's, and here's an external view. Crazy mounted external backpack radiators for the win.


----------



## Retrorockit

http://valid.x86.fr/cache/banner/rj66jm.png CPUZ validation at 3.72GHZ. It's the second highest frequency for QX6800 in past 6 months. Not bad for an old Dell BTX with a locked BIOS.

CPU-Z- ID : rj66jm


----------



## Retrorockit




----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*


Your definitely not taking the easy way out. Incredible overclock considering there is no bios overclock possible. #fastestbtx !!


----------



## Cubelia

Although I'm not going to OC this baby. I decided to undervolt it for fun









Ambient temp was ~30 degree C
Temp was 74-74-71-71 on auto.(VID=1.35V)

vCore in BIOS=1.250V (LLC was disabled)
Northbridge=1.29V



Tried a bit lower:
vCore in BIOS=1.200V (LLC was disabled)
Northbridge=1.31V (accidentally raised the NB voltage,added a 40mm fan onto the heatsink)

(After a few loops of LinX.)


Prime95 small FFTs stable for 12 hours

I'm very pleased with the results.









Now I'm testing with NB=1.25V.

I also tried to lower [email protected],but it's giving me BSOD(0x124) when I was running LinX.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cache/banner/rj66jm.png CPUZ validation at 3.72GHZ. It's the second highest frequency for QX6800 in past 6 months. Not bad for an old Dell BTX with a locked BIOS.
> 
> CPU-Z- ID : rj66jm


Why not just give the URL?









http://valid.x86.fr/rj66jm


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm not very good at adding images to my posts. I did it as much for practice as anything else. I'm a bit of a noob really.

I was trying ti put the banner in my post and failed. I guess it ended up somewhere else.


----------



## alancsalt

The banners get altered if you leave "import images" ticked on the bottom right of your message edit box above "submit". If you untick that then the banner works as a link. Thing is, hardly anyone uses the banners here. Mostly we just post the validation address (URL).


----------



## Retrorockit

Treat banners as links, not images. I think I've got it. I'm better at building computers than I am at operating them.


----------



## alancsalt

We don't though, because mostly the banner/link doesn't work on this site. Generally we ask for the URL. Most people fail to untick import images.


----------



## Retrorockit

http://valid.x86.fr/rj66jm

I've got a new video card option for my Dell Dimension E520 (BTX) project. The GTX750Ti O/C is very nice and doesn't require a power cable, But then there's been a price drop on the R9 285 2GB DDR5 ITX O/C from Sapphire. Faster than a GTX760. At $260 I never looked at it @$170 I'm in. It has dual BIOS, one is EUFI, the other is Legacy compatible (I told you so). It Requires 1x8 pin connector from psu. A 2x6 pin to 8 pin adapter included. It will require the usual BTX cut bracket in 1/2 and trim cover mod.

If anyone is following this I've made my wiring harness for the the twin engine fan to power it off of the PSU, but PWM and tach. on the MB. Also has a connector to run GPU fan(s) off of PSU.

I've decided to make the HD6970 fit the computer instead of the other way a round. Some motherboards it fits, some it doesn't. Single slot, single fan HD6970! Superseded for the E520 by the above.

I got another QX6800 SLACP and lapped it. I'm hoping it has more even temp. across the cores than the old one.

Dell Dimension E520 with locked BIOS 4GHZ on QX6800

Twin engine fan is great, Quieter than before.
The new cpu has 4*C spread running 4X prime 95 @ 3.45GHZ. 1.4000V. 65*C
runs 3X prime 95 @3.72Ghz 1.5375V. 73*C.
Getting the fan off of the motherboard seems to have freed up some real voltage. I can almost get 1.6V. now. My old CPU was borked. The new one has 4*C. spread and the odd core is running cold!
With the new fan when it goes over 71*C it speeds up a little and blows it back down to 65*.
I pulled the VRM wire for the validation and it wasn't as loud at full speed as the old single fan. More of a growl than a shriek.

http://valid.x86.fr/l2j5p1

EDIT:
I've got some results to post now.

Core2 Extreme CPUs , and Throttlestop (free) software Allows overclocking of Dells.
It gives control of volts, and multiplier. Also speedstep cab be turned off and on, setting can be set to be permanent at at reboot, or not.

Dimension E520 has 4 phase VRM and is excellent candidate for overclocking. Most Dells don't have this. suggest X6800 for 3 phase boards.

Cooler D9729 is a bolt in heatpipe cooler for E520, T9303 requires slight cover mod. due to relocated heatpipes but cools better and flows more air.

Delta fan that comes with these is a pretty good piece but noisy at full speed. Draws 1.6A. off of motherboard. I did this late in my project but should probably be job#1. Run fan power wires to a PSU Molex connector. Leave PWM (blue) and tach (white) wires on MB.
This will cause "fan failure" message at boot requiring F1 to continue. This message must be cleared manually in BIOS by clearing SYSLOG in maintenance. This can be avoided by turning off "keyboard error messages" In POST settings. This mod. results in lower voltage, and temperature of the CPU. This was worth 1 whole multiplier and 5*C. on my O/C.

I heatsinked my MB early on. It made .05V. more available. On E520 it's quite a chore (picture in my rig) I could only get 1.45V. before the above 2 mods. now 1.5875V. is available

PWM fan can be made to run @ 100%speed by interrupting the PWM cricuit (blue wire).

Delta GFB1212VHG two motor 3.4A. fan 120X50mm fits in fan mounting. It's actually quieter than stock fan under load.
Power and ground to Molex, Both PWM (blue) wires to MB. One of the tach wires (green,OR yellow) to MB.

alancsalt has an issue with me making more than 1 post in this thread unless there is a reply. He is merging my posts for me. Unless you start expressing some interest in the 4Ghz Dell BTX with locked BIOS. 2 motor Delta fan, and Modern GPU, or posting something else here. It will be hard for me to keep you informed.


----------



## Retrorockit

I posted some pics. of my newest fan in Delta Fanatics forum. Delta AFC1512DG 150X50mm even biger than 2 motor fan I'm running now.


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I posted some pics. of my newest fan in Delta Fanatics forum. Delta AFC1512DG 150X50mm even biger than 2 motor fan I'm running now.


Is that white fan a AP182 by chance? Have four of the things on a 1260mm rad and i think they are great. Lack of fan shroud means that are just sitting on it though.


----------



## Retrorockit

Yes it's AP182 it's a great fan. It requires metal work to go in my BTX though. I have photos of a case cut to fit one in my album. I ended up not needing it so far. Since BTX is single intake fan layout I'm always on the lookout for big single fans. I'm running twin motor Delta right now which was drop in fit. There's room for this one w/o metal work so it's going to be next. The key to high fan pressure is thickess so the air cant get backed up out the front. The larger diameter the thicker they should be. I don't have room for 4 fans in my micro BTX but I do have room for 1 thick one. So for me the Delta's the better fan.


----------



## Agash28

I currently have my Q9550 C1 at 3.4 GHz at 1.28v


Don't know why it says 1.25 when it's 1.28. Also, I downclocked the ram to 800 MHz from 1333 MHz. Motherboard is a DX38BT.


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm looking forward to seeing what you can get out of the Q9550. I have a Q9505s sitting around. Somewhat similar. Less cache and lower rated power but same max. TDP. You're at about the max. rated temperature for this chip. To get more I think you need to work on your cooling. I always start right at the CPU with lapping CPU and heatsink, then good thermal compound. I'll let some of the ATX people recommend coolers since my rig is BTX. But I'm getting temps. like yours @3.72GHZ QX6800 1.5375V. on air running 3X prime 95. Your profile says audiophile, you probably wouldn't want to be in the same room with my single fan setup.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agash28*
> 
> I currently have my Q9550 C1 at 3.4 GHz at 1.28v
> 
> 
> Don't know why it says 1.25 when it's 1.28. Also, I downclocked the ram to 800 MHz from 1333 MHz. Motherboard is a DX38BT.


vdrop or vdroop?


----------



## Agash28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> vdrop or vdroop?


Vdroop.


----------



## Agash28

I got it up to 3.6 GHz....



I'm not using CPU-Z because I'm running linux. Reason being isn't related to overclock. Idle temps are 52 degrees Celsius and load temps are ~70 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Agash28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agash28*
> 
> I got it up to 3.6 GHz....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not using CPU-Z because I'm running linux. Reason being isn't related to overclock. Idle temps are 52 degrees Celsius and load temps are ~70 degrees Celsius.


The voltage is 1.28v, so the same with Intel Speed Step disabled.


----------



## Retrorockit

Here are my clocks, volts, and temps with an old 65nm Quad.
I couldn't get screen shot, it's a cell phone photo, sorry about the quality.

Idle low 30's with Speedstep.Running 3X Prime 95, high 60's max 76*. 1.5375V. 3.72Ghz (14X266)



Running benchmark 4 cores @ 100% for 10 minutes, temps. mid 60s.


----------



## Agash28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my clocks, volts, and temps with an old 65nm Quad.
> I couldn't get screen shot, it's a cell phone photo, sorry about the quality.
> 
> Idle low 30's with Speedstep.Running 3X Prime 95, high 60's max 76*. 1.5375V. 3.72Ghz (14X266)
> 
> 
> 
> Running benchmark 4 cores @ 100% for 10 minutes, temps. mid 60s.


1.5v for an overclock from 2.93 to 3.72 GHz. And your getting low temps too!!! That's crazy.


----------



## Retrorockit

I think your 45nm Quad should be able to do as well or better. 1.5V. is Intel rated max. volts for my chip, so I'm only a little overvolted. If you want to see crazy click the CPU-Z link in my sig., then click the image in the link . 1.5875 volts, fan @ 100% and ignore temp. =3.99Ghz.(15X266).
Your idle 50* temp. doesn't make sense to me. At 1.3875v, I idle @ 30*. My cooler is about the same size as yours. The high temp. at low load makes me think thermal resistance at the chip surface.

My cooler and chip are lapped flat #2000 paper, and I'm using Tuniq TX4 paste. I think if you get your idle temps. down your loaded temp. will improve also.

The other possibility is hot air returning to the cooler. Do you have good airflow in and out of the case, and not just at the cooler?

In BTX the case fan and CPU fan are the same. Mine has 2 motors and draws 3.4A.(it sounds crazy but it never goes over 40%PWM). In ATX people add more fans as needed.

If the heat gets from the CPU to the cooler, and the hot air is leaving the case, and being replaced with cold air you should get at least the result i'm getting.


----------



## Agash28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I think your 45nm Quad should be able to do as well or better. 1.5V. is Intel rated max. volts for my chip, so I'm only a little overvolted. If you want to see crazy click the CPU-Z link in my sig., then click the image in the link . 1.5875 volts, fan @ 100% and ignore temp. =3.99Ghz.(15X266).
> Your idle 50* temp. doesn't make sense to me. At 1.3875v, I idle @ 30*. My cooler is about the same size as yours. The high temp. at low load makes me think thermal resistance at the chip surface.
> 
> My cooler and chip are lapped flat #2000 paper, and I'm using Tuniq TX4 paste. I think if you get your idle temps. down your loaded temp. will improve also.
> 
> The other possibility is hot air returning to the cooler. Do you have good airflow in and out of the case, and not just at the cooler?
> 
> In BTX the case fan and CPU fan are the same. Mine has 2 motors and draws 3.4A.(it sounds crazy but it never goes over 40%PWM). In ATX people add more fans as needed.
> 
> If the heat gets from the CPU to the cooler, and the hot air is leaving the case, and being replaced with cold air you should get at least the result i'm getting.


How do I know if the fan is blowing air out or in? I switched it yesterday and I can feel a lot of air blowing out of the top. Does that mean I set it up as exhaust?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agash28*
> 
> How do I know if the fan is blowing air out or in? I switched it yesterday and I can feel a lot of air blowing out of the top. Does that mean I set it up as exhaust?


There should be an arrow along the outside of the fan to indicate the direction of the airflow. Generally, the air moves away from the bracing on the back (where the fan's motor is).

Sliding a piece of paper over the area where the fan is would give you a visual indicator as to what direction the air is moving.


----------



## Agash28

No arrows on the fan but I found out that the back of the fan, without braces gives a lot of air. I'm at 3.6 Ghz (same frequency) but voltage is 1.31v. I'm running prime95 on linux:



72 degrees average at 100% load, running prime95 for 1.5 hours now. I had to go from 1.28v to 1.31v after my pc froze with prime95.


----------



## Retrorockit

You should have 2 fans not counting the one in the PSU. 1 attached to your cooler, and 1 case fan to move the heated air out of the case, either by intake or exhaust. A stick of incense will show you where the air is going. You want a large case fan moving cool outside air towards your cooler fan. Silverstone AP series fans are good for blowing air at something. I prefer an intake pointed at the cooler. If you use an exhaust as many people do you need to make sure the intake air is passing your cooler and not being sucked in from somewhere else. Large slow case fans are quieter than small fast ones.One suggestion is that the case fan should flow as much air as the CPU, and GPU fans combined. In my photos there is a picture of a Silversatone AP182 intake fan, It's the big white one. It draws 1.3A. so wont run off some MB headers, but has a speed control for quiet use. The guys in the air cooling forums could probably recommend something for your specific case.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Idk why you guys are all over the place with a 45nm Quad. lol

My old Q9550 E0 would do 4.4Ghz-ish at like 1.48-1.512v and stay under 65C under load.


----------



## Agash28

yes there is a CPU fan and the case fan is blowing air into the cpu fan so intake at the rear. I'm going to buy a fan controller and 2 more case fans (one for the side and another one at the top). All my motherbaord headers are being used by the current fans so yea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Idk why you guys are all over the place with a 45nm Quad. lol
> 
> My old Q9550 E0 would do 4.4Ghz-ish at like 1.48-1.512v and stay under 65C under load.


The 45nm quads are still going bro. It's still breathing, must kill it.


----------



## Retrorockit

[QUOTEMy old Q9550 E0 would do 4.4Ghz-ish at like 1.48-1.512v and stay under 65C under load.][/QUOTE]

What cooling were you using?

BTW mine's a 10 year old Dell BTX with 65nm QX6800. On a P4 era MB with $12 cooler, and $25 fan. The ones with the locked BIOS that can't be overclocked! LOL


----------



## Cubelia

Bought a Q6600 for ~$12,too bad it wasn't G0 stepping!
Still pushed this baby to [email protected]
http://valid.x86.fr/5hldy3


SuperPi 32M passed










I tried 3.6GHz,no luck even at 1.4V









Just for fun,I will lap the IHS when I have some free time.


----------



## schuck6566

Hi Retro, Have U looked @ the new amd R9 NANO? It's a vid card with similar specs to the fury x but made for smaller systems. http://www.hardocp.com/image.html?image=MTQ0MDY0OTIxM1ZuaVQyNmRKaDRfMV8xMV9sLmdpZg== <--- A pic located there. 175 watt,8 pin. dual thickness, 6.7" X 6.7". The 750ti is a nice enough card also(I purchased 1 for wifes acer tower) When I get a chance,I'll hook my other dell back up so I can register my p4 on the 775 running windows 10 with radeon hd 5450 video. LOL,Dimension3100,almost worse to upgrade than the sff.


----------



## Retrorockit

I have an R9-285 ITX card. I chose Saphhire because of the Dual BIOS switch, Legacy or EUFI. 200W 8 pin. I need a new PSU to run it. It's not installed yet because I need it in my spare case to mock up my next cooling mod. TR Macho 120 with 150X50 Delta fan. But yes the GTX750 is nice and it only took about 10 minutes to make it fit. It was a big step up from the single slot 6770 I was running.


----------



## schuck6566

http://valid.x86.fr/2wgt5d <-- my 775 board that I'm gonna try the 771 mod on. Also have a home built using a Dell Vostro 220 board with C2D e7400 4gb ram in an enermax case.case was almost as much as board with processor & 1gb ram. Has 5 case fan mountings & came with 1 fan.Bottom mount psu,external air intake 4 it. So for $35.00 dollars i'm set with a case that can be used for water cooling if needed.







For a nice lower end card,U may wanna ck the gt730's. they use base power,and I was able to get a playable game on arkham city with mine. They also come in 1 & 2 gb mem config and low profile barely double thickness with stock cooler & fan.


----------



## schuck6566

because I said I'd post the dimension 3100 on here. All oem except 4gb ddr2 ram and radeon hd5450 video card installed by cutting side of pci-ex1 slot so x16 card would install.slot powers card,just throttles back to x1 speeds.







http://valid.x86.fr/n6y3ip Plays netflix hd streams on 1366x768 screen without stutter.


----------



## Agash28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> because I said I'd post the dimension 3100 on here. All oem except 4gb ddr2 ram and radeon hd5450 video card installed by cutting side of pci-ex1 slot so x16 card would install.slot powers card,just throttles back to x1 speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/n6y3ip Plays netflix hd streams on 1366x768 screen without stutter.


That link just goes to the main page.


----------



## agentx007

Pentium 4 Extreme Edition 3,46GHz : http://valid.x86.fr/5j9g39

When U guys last saw "um" instead of "nm" in CPU-z ?


----------



## dilster97

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agentx007*
> 
> Pentium 4 Extreme Edition 3,46GHz : http://valid.x86.fr/5j9g39
> 
> When U guys last saw "um" instead of "nm" in CPU-z ?


Shows how Extreme it is


----------



## Retrorockit

mllkllr88 has a Xeon 5080 3.73Ghz Dual core running on LGA775. He posted in 771 to 775 mod club
Xeon 5080 @ 5.2 http://valid.x86.fr/1nvxde Those old P4s will make some clock speed. My Dell MB is rated for P4/ PentiumD, I think that's why I can get the speeds I'm getting. It was made for 130W chips @ 3.46Ghz.

I just looked that 5080 was 65nm P4/Xeon.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> Bought a Q6600 for ~$12,too bad it wasn't G0 stepping!
> Still pushed this baby to [email protected]
> http://valid.x86.fr/5hldy3
> 
> 
> SuperPi 32M passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried 3.6GHz,no luck even at 1.4V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun,I will lap the IHS when I have some free time.


Intel rates the 65nm quads for 1.5V. max. I'm running 1.5375 with no problems. For $12 I'd say give it some more juice.


----------



## marik123

I recently upgrade my office work PC with a Q6600 G0 on ebay for $18, overclocked it to 3.4ghz and seems like it's the limit. 3.5 and 3.6 will boot, but remain unstable even with 1.45v vcore. I would like to push it to 3.6, but not sure if my cooler can handle the heat at 1.5v.

Right now I have the following specs

Q6600 G0 @ 3.4ghz 1.416v core (everything else is on auto) (43c idle 74c load in games)
Thermaltake CL-P0024 full copper tower cooler with 92mm Vantec stealth fan @ 1750RPM, MX-2 paste
Asus P5Q-EM motherboard Latest BIOS (everything else on auto except NB = 1.2v)
5GB DDR2 800 RAM (1x2gb, 3x1gb) running at 758mhz 4-4-4-12 2T @ 2.1v
640GB WD BLUE SATA HD
LG DVD/CDRW IDE
768MB EVGA GTX460 o/c to 890/1000 @ 1.087v
Generic MATX case
400 Watt FSP Aurum 80 plus gold


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm running a QX6800 G0 @ 3.72 Ghz 1.5375V. with a Dell 3 heatpipe cooler 8cmX6cmX15cm. The only thing different is my fan is a Delta 120X50mm 2 motor fan. it's way overkill, only running at 40% PWM. You might find out what your MB header will support in Amps and look for a Delta fan in your size, 38, or 50mm deep that your board can support. To be honest my original delta 120X38 1.4A. fan was getting pretty loud at that overclock. The twin Motor 120x50 3.4A (off of Molex) turns slower and makes less noise. A 92X38 Delta is going to be loud. It might be time for a bigger cooler so you can run a bigger fan at slower speeds. That's a nice cooler but you need to move a LOT of air to cool a 65nm Quad at those speeds.


----------



## Retrorockit

I just got my temperature readout running on top of Unigine Heaven and found out my hottest core barely goes into the low 60's the rest were in the 50's. I turned off the sound and the fan is running at idle speed. Not silent but not noticeable when music is on. So this twin motor Delta fan only gets loud when stress testing. In real world use it's not bad, about the same as the original fan. So maybe a bigger Delta fan might be all you really need.
I guess Unigine is mostly GPU. I couldn't get my temps to display on top of 3dmark which has CPU test. I cleared my temp display and ran 3dmark and got 66*c max saved temp.. and the fan was still quiet.


----------



## schuck6566

Try this one? http://valid.x86.fr/bkx298







it opened when put in a blank tab. And here's a screen shot of 3dmark cloudgate results compared to similar gpu results. Couldn't find any other CPU results to compare with.

Screenshot_5.png 63k .png file


----------



## SmOgER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I'm running a QX6800 G0 @ 3.72 Ghz 1.5375V. with a Dell 3 heatpipe cooler 8cmX6cmX15cm. The only thing different is my fan is a Delta 120X50mm 2 motor fan. it's way overkill, only running at 40% PWM. You might find out what your MB header will support in Amps and look for a Delta fan in your size, 38, or 50mm deep that your board can support. To be honest my original delta 120X38 1.4A. fan was getting pretty loud at that overclock. The twin Motor 120x50 3.4A (off of Molex) turns slower and makes less noise. A 92X38 Delta is going to be loud. It might be time for a bigger cooler so you can run a bigger fan at slower speeds. That's a nice cooler but you need to move a LOT of air to cool a 65nm Quad at those speeds.


That's nothing, back in the day I was running my Q6600 at 1.55V (terribly degraded chip which could only do ~3.35Ghz at those volts) with CoolerMaster Hyper TX3









Trust me, these 65nm chips heat up MUCH less than 45nm LGA771 quads.


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Try this one? http://valid.x86.fr/bkx298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it opened when put in a blank tab. And here's a screen shot of 3dmark cloudgate results compared to similar gpu results. Couldn't find any other CPU results to compare with.
> 
> Screenshot_5.png 63k .png file


My result is from P4EE 3,73GHz, but it's the same chip as Yours (Prescott-2M) difference lies with 1066MHz FSB : LINK
PS. Pentium 4 640 is Single Cored, Dual Thread CPU.

Hope it helps.
Also : Pentium 4's aren't supported by SystemInfo (at least usually). That's why U get blank search result.


----------



## Retrorockit

Someone gave me an old Optiplex 745 MT. It's a P4 3.4Ghz. with D9729 heatpipe cooler,and Delta AFC1212DE fan. It has a 3 phase VRM motherboard, and they even left out some MOSFETs, Only 2 per choke. It supports up to Q6700 CPU so probably 95W limit. I've been curious about what one of these can do. I'm going to heatsink the VRM and chipset, and run the fan off of a Molex since I know these mods can bring big benefits. I have a QX6700, and an X6800 to try. I'm not going to buy Enzotechs for this, just some aluminum finsinks. I might even cut them from the old GPU heatsink like someone on a budget might do.
If anyone is interested I posted a tutorial at Tomshardware "Overclocking Dell BTX Computers". and a review of "Throttlestop" software.
Happy Holidays and thanks to all who helped me with my project.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Someone gave me an old Optiplex 745 MT. It's a P4 3.4Ghz. with D9729 heatpipe cooler,and Delta AFC1212DE fan. It has a 3 phase VRM motherboard, and they even left out some MOSFETs, Only 2 per choke. It supports up to Q6700 CPU so probably 95W limit. I've been curious about what one of these can do. I'm going to heatsink the VRM and chipset, and run the fan off of a Molex since I know these mods can bring big benefits. I have a QX6700, and an X6800 to try. I'm not going to buy Enzotechs for this, just some aluminum finsinks. I might even cut them from the old GPU heatsink like someone on a budget might do.
> If anyone is interested I posted a tutorial at Tomshardware "Overclocking Dell BTX Computers". and a review of "Throttlestop" software.
> Happy Holidays and thanks to all who helped me with my poroect.


Really nice article! +1 Since I am guessing you are too humble to post it yourself I figured I would link it up for you. ...LINK


----------



## Retrorockit

I've acquired a couple QX9650 CPUs. I'm looking for an old Dell to try overclocking them. One of them is the very common Optiplex 780. I know it responds to FSB software O/C, and I assume my favorite Throttlestop would work also. But it has 3 phase VRM and 95W CPU "limit" which I might be able to extend somewhat by removing the Delta fan from the MB like I did on my E520, and the usual BTX Video Card issues ( which I know how to deal with). The other one is the more expensive XPS630i. It has 4 phase VRM, SLI (8x+8x) and dual slot GPU capability (non BTX) The chipset is Nvidia 650iSLI.. it looks good on paper but I've seen some posts that people had to underclock the fsb from 1333 to 1183 for stability. I wonder if anybody knows what the deal is with this computer. 4 phase VRM, and 1333 fsb looks good, but not if I have to underclock the fsb to run it? Has anybody tried one of these and succeeded?

I went to Geekbench and saw XPS630i with [email protected] 6197, fast clock [email protected] 4.0Ghz.
Opti 780 with Q9650 scoring 5620 @ 3.00Ghz., fast C2Ds are at 3.33ghz. It looks like no O/Cs there for 780.
Of course Geekbench wont save the results from my SW O/C E520 so maybe that's why no O/C results for 780.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've been working on the old Dimension E520 again. EVGA Supernova B2 750W PSU. Very tight fit, some "magic" words were used to get it in. But I needed 2-6 pin connectors and who knows how many watts the QX6800 consumes at 3.72Ghz.
Next up was the Sapphire Dual BIOS R9-285 ITX O/C video card.
I'm getting 93fps in Heaven 4.0, and 60fps in Valley.
My 3Dmark 11 score is up from 35% to 52% of computers tested so I'm feeling good about that.
It didn't take a lot of work to make the ITX card a BTX card. Temps. are good 62*C, of course it's winter so that may go up some later.
Of course since it's a Dell there has too be some strangeness to report.
I've been using sleep mode to ignore a "fan fail" message from the BIOS caused by my removing the 1.6A. Delta fan from the MB and installing a 3.4A Delta in it's place. Some where in the powering on and off to remove and install GPU drivers on 2 HDD the BIOS seems to have given up reporting the "error". That's a good thing because I can no longer enter SETUP because my new GPU doesn't support the BIOS "video mode 103". So much for legacy BIOS compatibility.Maybe I need older driver versions? I've got service tags open with Sapphire and AMD. Maybe i've finally gone too far!

This is Dell Forums response to asking if my BIOS video setting could be adjusted.

That $300 video card is for a high powered, much faster and much more recent computer. The E520 is an obsolete model now and cannot run that card. You should return the card and put that money towards a new computer. You can buy a new computer now that cost less than the video card.

I just ordered another R9-285 ITX O/C from Newegg for $170.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I've acquired a couple QX9650 CPUs. I'm looking for an old Dell to try overclocking them. One of them is the very common Optiplex 780. I know it responds to FSB software O/C, and I assume my favorite Throttlestop would work also. But it has 3 phase VRM and 95W CPU "limit" which I might be able to extend somewhat by removing the Delta fan from the MB like I did on my E520, and the usual BTX Video Card issues ( which I know how to deal with). The other one is the more expensive XPS630i. It has 4 phase VRM, SLI (8x+8x) and dual slot GPU capability (non BTX) The chipset is Nvidia 650iSLI.. it looks good on paper but I've seen some posts that people had to underclock the fsb from 1333 to 1183 for stability. I wonder if anybody knows what the deal is with this computer. 4 phase VRM, and 1333 fsb looks good, but not if I have to underclock the fsb to run it? Has anybody tried one of these and succeeded?
> 
> I went to Geekbench and saw XPS630i with [email protected] 6197, fast clock [email protected] 4.0Ghz.
> Opti 780 with Q9650 scoring 5620 @ 3.00Ghz., fast C2Ds are at 3.33ghz. It looks like no O/Cs there for 780.
> Of course Geekbench wont save the results from my SW O/C E520 so maybe that's why no O/C results for 780.


I would just go 780 then since the 630i isn't sounding the best. If you ever get a spare $100 you can get a P45/X48 Mobo and OC the QX's to the moon. lol


----------



## Retrorockit

I think the reason there are no O/C 780s at Geekbench is because GB doesn't accept software O/Cs. At least they won't accept mine.
It cites timing errors and won't save the results. 780s are cheap too. I've made a hobby of modding Dell BTXs. It takes up my spare time. Parts are cheap, and sometimes you get surprising results (good, and bad). I'll see what a 780 can do because a lot of people are buying them as refurbs and the data will be useful.


----------



## Retrorockit

I found this Dell LGA775 compact 130W+ cooler for $12 on Ebay. 96X96X125mm.

Part# 0N764D with 81CFM 92mm fan inside draws .56A. That's some seriously tight fins per inch there.

Heatpipe layout and fan cover.

Bottom view.

The cooler is made by AVC, and their 3 heatpipe version is rated for 130W. So lets estimate maybe 150W compact cooler?
http://www.avc.com.tw/product_detail.asp?id=31


----------



## kithylin

Looks like coarse-threaded screws there.. I wonder if that's even compatible with most other 775 xeon systems, might be dell-only or hp-only or whatever it originally came in.


----------



## alancsalt

I've adapted a Dell heatsink (not that one though) just by changing the screws and using short springs for tension.


----------



## Retrorockit

The screws can be changed easily to match the backplate. Here are some photos next to other LGA775 coolers for size comparison.

Low mounted fan will provide VRM cooling also. 16 fins per inch.

LF cooler is Cooler Master TX3 92mm compact cooler.


----------



## Retrorockit

QX6800 @ 3.72 GHz. runs slower in Unigine than @2.93GHz.
I just ran a series of Unigine Heaven benchmarks at all available speeds including underclocking to 2.66GHZ.
Speed Score FPS
3.72GHZ. 2303 91.4
3.45GHz. 2373 94.2
3.2GHz. 2431 96.5
2.93GHz 2495 99.0
2.66GHz 2377 92.4
Basically [email protected] 2.66 GHz. is as fast in Unigine as an overclocked QX6800 @ 3.72 GHz.
I turned Unigine off, then reset speeds, then opened Unigine again each time.
At least it didn't get faster with an underclock!

Unigine Valley test.
speed.........score......fps
3.72GHz. 1911 45.7
2.93GHz. 2098 50.1
I guess it's the same 10% loss from 26% overclock.
All my bus speeds are 266mhz stock speeds, only volts and multiplier have changed. 14X266 3.72GHz. 3Dmark scales up nicely. Firestrike is 6892 @ 3.72GHz (58%)., and 6428 @ 2.93GHz. (47%). The overclock is applied in Windows.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> QX6800 @ 3.72 GHz. runs slower in Unigine than @2.93GHz.
> I just ran a series of Unigine Heaven benchmarks at all available speeds including underclocking to 2.66GHZ.
> Speed Score FPS
> 3.72GHZ. 2303 91.4
> 3.45GHz. 2373 94.2
> 3.2GHz. 2431 96.5
> 2.93GHz 2495 99.0
> 2.66GHz 2377 92.4
> Basically [email protected] 2.66 GHz. is as fast in Unigine as an overclocked QX6800 @ 3.72 GHz.
> I turned Unigine off, then reset speeds, then opened Unigine again each time.
> At least it didn't get faster with an underclock!
> 
> Unigine Valley test.
> speed.........score......fps
> 3.72GHz. 1911 45.7
> 2.93GHz. 2098 50.1
> I guess it's the same 10% loss from 26% overclock.
> All my bus speeds are 266mhz stock speeds, only volts and multiplier have changed. 14X266 3.72GHz. 3Dmark scales up nicely. Firestrike is 6892 @ 3.72GHz (58%)., and 6428 @ 2.93GHz. (47%). The overclock is applied in Windows.


775 chips aren't like modern CPU's that get big gains just from clock speed alone. To see a big difference you need to be raising the bus speed along with your overclock or the new speed really won't matter diddly.


----------



## Retrorockit

It works OK in Firestrike. 2.93GHz. = 6428 (47%), and 3.72GHz.=6892 (58%).
With a locked Dell BIOS fsb isn't an option. I could see a GPU test being the same with increased clock speed, but consistently slower doesn't make much sense.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> It works OK in Firestrike. 2.93GHz. = 6428 (47%), and 3.72GHz.=6892 (58%).
> With a locked Dell BIOS fsb isn't an option. I could see a GPU test being the same with increased clock speed, but consistently slower doesn't make much sense.


Sounds like your problem is the dell system then. You're just not going to get the big gains you're looking for without a aftermarket system and FSB increases. I'm surprised you can change the clock at all in a dell.

I would check your bus settings with cpu-z when you set higher Mhz, it may be reducing your FSB bus to compensate, I had a dell laptop that did that with core2duo mobile, and was similar to yours.. higher speed didn't do much. I could get a cpu set to like 3.5 ghz but then it took the bus speed down from 333 to something like 115 when I did it.


----------



## Retrorockit

I got it fixed. When I reboot I need to apply the O/C in Windows, but with a restart it's already there. I went from 99fps in Heaven to 115fps about the 15% improvement I'd expect from a CPU limited computer overclock. If I check with CPUZ It's there. But if I open Throttlestop at all Unigine slows back down. So there's a conflict there. I think the fsb method is "traditional" because without $1000 Extreme chips it was the only game in town. Multiplier overclocking has been very stable for me, and perhaps allowed a faster clock. It's hard to tell because I can only change by whole multipliers.
In Heaven, and Valley both I'm getting between 50-60fps in Extreme settings full screen benchmarks now.
Tweaked my GPU settings, getting 7000 in Firestrike + 58% rating


----------



## c4r0n1x

New to the forums, I'm still rocking my QX9650 on a 790i chipset. Soon to be getting the final parts for a cpu water loop so I can get back into overclocking!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c4r0n1x*
> 
> New to the forums, I'm still rocking my QX9650 on a 790i chipset. Soon to be getting the final parts for a cpu water loop so I can get back into overclocking!


Glad to have you a part of this amazing Era of Tech.


----------



## c4r0n1x

I don't think I would still be a part of this era if I had the money for the new shiny things! But in my world the computer comes last...


----------



## Retrorockit

That's a lot newer than Mine.


----------



## c4r0n1x

I got the chip at a steal price from a member at EOCF so I couldn't pass it up. My first set up was a Q6600 GO on an XFX 680i board that didn't clock worth a flip for me.


----------



## Retrorockit

I got banned for life there with my first post. I said you CAN overclock a Dell. I guess that's the Extreme part huh?
"Don't ask why unless you want to join him" is what the "Moderator" posted.
You've come to the right place.
I've got 2 QX6950 sitting around. I want to see what a Dell Optiplex 780 can do with one. It's 3 phase VRM will probably limit it. But it's a pretty fast chip to start with so it might benchmark better than my QX6800.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I got banned for life there with my first post. I said you CAN overclock a Dell. I guess that's the Extreme part huh?


There was even a dell laptop at some point (their fancy ones based on core2duo) that supported overclocking through the bios in certain models.

EDIT: Found it. 




It was a factory supported option, via dell BIOS, overclocking their Core2duo line of mobile chips. This video is an advertisement by an actual dell technician that designs the laptops at the time, it was the XPS M1710.

So yes there are some dells that are officially and fully overclockable via factory bios options.

If they banned you for stating that then they're morons.


----------



## c4r0n1x

Lol I wouldn't know but they like the ban hammer over there. This forum is much more active than them now days.

Got my rad in the mail hope to be under water next week posting some clocks.


----------



## Retrorockit

Some of the XPS could be overclocked. But fully overclocked I don't think so. I haven't had my hands on one but I've heard you needed a Core 2 Extreme, and could change multiplier by whole numbers but not voltage. There were a lot of different XPS and I think some couldn't O/C at all. Just fast CPUs with good cooling. The XPS 630i had a reputation for not being able to run the stock 1333fsb. People report having to underclock them for stability. I guess that rpoves fsb could be adjusted. Gateway once offered a QX6700 @ 3.2GHZ. The BIOS was still locked. Just locked at 3.2GHz.All the XPS reviews I've seen cite limited overclocking options. If there are seriously overclocked XPS out there somebody's keeping it a secret.
I looked at the vid. 3.16GHz. is in the range of stock C2D speeds. It does look like a nice feature on that one. But they put XPS on so many different things it's almost meaningless. One thing I do like about XPS is they did put good sized PSUs with PCIe cables, and room for 2 slot GPUs, or even SLI. I do want one but I'm not counting on Dell for my overclock. I was looking to buy a XPS 630i. 4 phase VRM, SLI support, 1333fsb. Until I found out people were turning the fsb down to 1200 to make them run.


----------



## Cubelia

Having some fun with this P5E,crossflashed SoLoR's RF1002R8 BIOS.

Got this E8400 to run 450*9(4050MHz)@1.336V(LLC enabled,still some vdroop),HyperPi 32M stable.







(Not aiming for an 24/7 OC.)
http://valid.x86.fr/vlgun4



My SilverStone AR03 is having some clearance issues with the heatpipes touching the NB heatsink,so I turned 90 degrees to make it fit.(But fits perfectly on RF.)



And this Blitz Formula,ooo man that's some real hardware p0rn










Can't wait to play around with it.

UPDATE:
Spent some time tuning it to be LinX 50 loops stable.


No luck with Blitz Formula


Only had HyperPi 32M stable.


UPDATE2:
Finally tuned the voltages to be LinX 50 loops stable.But backed to 450*8.5.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Just found this thread.
> got my q9450 maxed..
> 
> looking for a X5670 (i'll do 771 to 775 mod) if anyone has one for sale? I'm in oz


There is also a 775 to 771 mod club here at OCN. But Xeon results are of course welcome in this club too
Deliidded.com has prices and links to sellers in their CPU table.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've got a new BTX victim/project on the way. Dell Precision T3400 workstation. Supports QX9650, 16GB DDR2 800, Crossfire 2X2 slot GPUs. Justajohn at Tomshardware got one to go 4.15GHz with 2x HD7850s. The X38 chipset has unofficial support for 1600fsb. I'm going to have to see if the Dell MB will go there or not. Native support for X3xxx Xeons. But the usual Dell locked BIOS rules apply.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Thanks retro,
just thought given lga775 was old someone here might have noticed my need for one if they didn't check buy/sell forums much..

apparently with my lack of rep my buying/selling will be a limited experience though..

I keep getting told off ofr stuff cause I don't have time to read every page of this site by admins.

a bit over it actually...

I can see why b l a z I n g p c was created by a splinter group years ago. shame it didn't continue. was a nice tight friendly community.

I think ill try to find a smaller family feeling type group...


----------



## Retrorockit

I haven't bought/ sold here. But this is a friendly forum, just not a lot of action in LGA775 sometimes. Give Stuccu,com a try it's a meta shopping site. Don't know how it would apply to OZ though.


----------



## Retrorockit

In response to a questions in other forums I took a Dell Optiplex 745 someone gave me and installed a QX6800 and an old Pentium D heatpipe cooler and got 3.45GHz. with no other mods. The parts were lapped because I'd used them for O/C before. Running a benchmark for 20 minutes 4 cores 100% (not a stress test)= 72*C. I just used cheap TIM for this because I was swapping CPUs around. The 3 phase VRM with only 6 MOSFETs seemed to handle it OK. Throttlestop 6.00 software O/C method works on locked BIOS Dells.


----------



## MattBaneLM

after playing with some subtimings


----------



## Retrorockit

I ended up with my 2 motor delta fan setup out of my Dell E520, and I had a QX6800SLACP sitting around so I decided to play around with the Optoplex 745 some more.
I installed the same cooling as my 3.72GHz e520 had. T9303 heatpipe cooler, Delta GFB1212VHG 2 motor fan, and I put Enzotech MOS10s on the MOSFETS (all six of them)3 phase 2 Each.
It ran 3.72GHz @ 1.538V. so I decided to do some light stress testing with CPU-Z. temps. were a bit higher than my E520, but I hadn't lapped the chip so I dropped the Volts to 1.500 and temps came down to low 70s.
I played around with it for a couple of hours, Windows experience, improving air flow through the cooler a little bit. Suddenly it started to run hot, the fan was speeding up. I removed the overclock and it still runs hot on all cores. So apparently I've damaged something. I never cooked a chip before. Is this a typical failure mode?
Also I'm wondering if the 3 phase MB could have caused this. It wouldn't go 4.0GHz at all which my E520 would.
There may have been some extra pressure on the CPU from the cooler. Someone had said they used the T9303 without cutting out for the heatpipes. It fits but it's very tight. maybe I crushed the chip? I have a non G0 QX6800 I can put back in with a proper cooler mounting tomorrow. I'd like to know what you guys think I did wrong here. (Aside from playing with Dell's in the first place).


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm starting a new LGA775 project. Dell Precision T3400 workstation. I know that Dell, and BTX are both outside most peoples experience But I'm always open to suggestions.

Here's what I've found so far.
X38 chipset supports DDR2 1066 16GB, issues-locked BIOS only allows DDR2 800,and no 4GB DDR2 1066 available. ??? Can use ECC or non ECC.

X 38 supports 2- PCIe 16x video cards Crossfire only , issue- needs video VESA mode 103 to display BIOS screen, AMD R series don't support this.
Nvidia supports it but no SLI support then. ??? Room for 2- 2 slot full length full speed GPUs.
I have a pair of HD6970s to start with. R9-285s for later.

X38 has hidden support for 400fsb - can probably be unlocked with a pinmod. Haven't tested this yet.

BIOS supports Core2extreme CPUs. This get's me control over volts and multiplier in Throtttlestop software. (4.15 GHz reported with QX9650)

MB supports RAID 0,1,10 so 2x SSD in RAID will make up for SATA 3gb speed.

MB has 3 -Dell 5 pin fan headers, and Dell uses Delta fans already. I'm going to cut out the main HDD cage to make room for big Delta fans in front and use the second HDD cage it came with which sits further back in the case. I have GFB1212VHGs, and AFC 1512DGs to try. The 150mm AFC can run off the MB header, the 2 motor GFBs need Molex power. Pics of these fans in my gallery. I don't know if the fan headers have separate PWMs or if they all run off of CPU temp?????


----------



## M3Stang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I'm starting a new LGA775 project. Dell Precision T3400 workstation. I know that Dell, and BTX are both outside most peoples experience But I'm always open to suggestions.
> 
> Here's what I've found so far.
> X38 chipset supports DDR2 1066 16GB, issues-locked BIOS only allows DDR2 800,and no 4GB DDR2 1066 available. ??? Can use ECC or non ECC.
> 
> X 38 supports 2- PCIe 16x video cards Crossfire only , issue- needs video VESA mode 103 to display BIOS screen, AMD R series don't support this.
> Nvidia supports it but no SLI support then. ??? Room for 2- 2 slot full length full speed GPUs.
> I have a pair of HD6970s to start with. R9-285s for later.
> 
> X38 has hidden support for 400fsb - can probably be unlocked with a pinmod. Haven't tested this yet.
> 
> BIOS supports Core2extreme CPUs. This get's me control over volts and multiplier in Throtttlestop software. (4.15 GHz reported with QX9650)
> 
> MB supports RAID 0,1,10 so 2x SSD in RAID will make up for SATA 3gb speed.
> 
> MB has 3 -Dell 5 pin fan headers, and Dell uses Delta fans already. I'm going to cut out the main HDD cage to make room for big Delta fans in front and use the second HDD cage it came with which sits further back in the case. I have GFB1212VHGs, and AFC 1512DGs to try. The 150mm AFC can run off the MB header, the 2 motor GFBs need Molex power. Pics of these fans in my gallery. I don't know if the fan headers have separate PWMs or if they all run off of CPU temp?????


I am a little confused about the X38 chipset. I have a DX38BT and from my understanding it is an X38 chipset and I have DDR3 RAM. Sorry I'm not much help to your question but perhaps your mobo is supposed to run on ddr3?


----------



## alancsalt

My X48-DQ6 used DDR2. It's an unusual x38 board that uses DDR3.

The later P45 chipset initially was DDR2, and after that came the P45T boards that had DDR3. A google search reveals that the x38 T3400 used DDR2 dual channel 800 or 667MHz ram.


----------



## Retrorockit

The X38 chipset supports both 16GB DDR2 and 8GB DDR3. Dell lists DDR2 800, but the Wiki chipset page lists DDR2 1066. I tried it and it just ran 800. Probably a Dell BIOS issue. ECC is also an option with DDR2 (mine came with it) so for a workstation DDR2 makes more sense.

I came across the hidden 400fsb support because Intel released some 400fsb chips for testing before X48 motherboards were available and they told the reviewers to run them on X38 boards at 400 speed. I think a pinmod will be the best approach to try this setting.

Mine came with a removable 2nd HDD cage, I removed the built in front cage and kept the 2nd one. Lots of room for big fans and radiators now. A delta 150mm, and a delta 120mm fan fit side by side. If I overlap them I can run 2- 150X50mm Deltas. Probably my first setup. One will be ducted to the CPU BTX style, the other will be a case fan moving air across the 2- HD6970s. I tried the R9-285 ITX cards in Crossfire but there's no room for air to get in to the 2nd card to cool it. Very thick 2 slot cards. The ITX cards can be made to work in the Micro BTXs anyway so I'll save them for that.

I liked the result of that case mod.so much I took an old Optiplex 320 (P4) case I had sitting around and cut the HDD cage out of it too. 2 delta GFB1212VHGs fit side by side (120X50mm 2 motor fans) with room for a pair of 160X80X50mm radiators stacked in front of them. I stuck an extra Dimension E520 4 phase MB in it (cutting out I/O area required). I don't have all the parts for a water loop yet, and for single GPU on water I would want something better than what I have now. But I've had that MB to 4GHz on air (see link in my sig.). I'll see if I can get some pics. up.


----------



## M3Stang

I wish my board supported ddr2. It only lists support for ddr3.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Gave a send off the other day to my XPS 600 running a P4 Extreme Edition 3.73 GHz w/ HT

The power supply was proprietary and failing, pretty sure something was up with the motherboard too, system was very unstable. Also may have been a heat issue, hard to tell when none of the linux software could detect any sensors in the system other than gpu. Lack of important modern day instruction sets was also driving me crazy. Made for a good linux box for years tho. Was even playing the average game on it and it held up damn well considering it's age. Nothing pisses your opponent off more than knowing his skylake computer is still losing in games to someone using a P4. It will truly be missed. Have a Core2 Quad 2.4GHz that I'll be making my new linux box, no proprietary garbage this time.


----------



## Retrorockit

I have a question about the DDR2 1066 issue I'm having. I noticed that there is an overlap in timing between DDR2-800, and DDR2-1066. The slowest DDR2-800 is 6-6-6-18 which is what I think my old E520 runs, and the fastest DDR2- 1066 runs that also (the ones I have now are 7-7-7-21)
I see a couple possibilities here.
1- Find some DDR2-1066 that runs 6-6-6-18 and bump the fsb up using Clockgen, or SETFSB software.
2- Get some of the faster DDR2-800 that runs 4-4-4, and hope it can run at 1066 6-6-6-18.

The advantage of the second method is the possibility of getting 4GB modules to take advantage of the 16GB DDR2 limit. If any of you have any experience overclocking DDR2-800 memory I'd like to hear from you.

Another question is about pinmods. I will probably be doing some pinmods to unlock the 400fsb setting, and some volt pinmods too so it will boot at the higher speed. Can memory bus speed/ or divider be changed by pinmod also? Maybe someone knows if this is a possibilty or not. I haven't found any info. on this.

Please remember this is a Dell with a locked BIOS so that's why I'm seeking advice on a workaround.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I have a question about the DDR2 1066 issue I'm having. I noticed that there is an overlap in timing between DDR2-800, and DDR2-1066. The slowest DDR2-800 is 6-6-6-18 which is what I think my old E520 runs, and the fastest DDR2- 1066 runs that also (the ones I have now are 7-7-7-21)
> I see a couple possibilities here.
> 1- Find some DDR2-1066 that runs 6-6-6-18 and bump the fsb up using Clockgen, or SETFSB software.
> 2- Get some of the faster DDR2-800 that runs 4-4-4, and hope it can run at 1066 6-6-6-18.
> 
> The advantage of the second method is the possibility of getting 4GB modules to take advantage of the 16GB DDR2 limit. If any of you have any experience overclocking DDR2-800 memory I'd like to here from you.
> 
> Another question is about pinmods. I will probably be doing some pinmods to unlock the 400fsb setting, and some volt pinmods too so it will boot at the higher speed. Can memory bus speed/ or divider be changed by pinmod also? Maybe someone knows if this is a possibilty or not. I haven't found any info. on this.
> 
> Please remember this is a Dell with a locked BIOS so that's why I'm seeking advice on a workaround.


Any benefit to chasing up some 1200MHz DDR2?


----------



## Retrorockit

I didn't know there was such a thing. I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I didn't know there was such a thing. I'll look into it. Thanks.


Be warned.. Anything over 800 mhz is "overclocking ram" for DDR2 systems and has to be set manually. If you're using a dell system with no bios controls for ram speed/timings, you may not be able to use anything beyond 800 Mhz ram speed, even if you did buy 1200 mhz ram.


----------



## Retrorockit

That's why I post these questions at "Overclock.net" My 2006 Dell Dimension E520 is running 3.72GHz, and has gone 4GHz with a locked BIOS. There are other methods of overclocking. I just want to know what memory chips have the best chance of working with the timing available to me. This is my hobby, overclocking computers with locked BIOS. It's not simple, its not easy, but it's a lot of fun when it works, and I learn a few things along the way. I have 1066 RAM, it only runs at 800. It's not a problem. It's a challenge.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Any benefit to chasing up some 1200MHz DDR2?


I looked into this. I didn't find any available except a a pair of 1GB. The 5-5-5-15 timing looks good but the voltages were slightly higher.
Maybe G Skill tech support would have some suggestions.

Throttlestop 8.00 might make more settings available. I haven't tried it yet because it's a beta that times out after a while.

I guess I'm looking for 4GB DDR2 modules that will run 1066 @ 6-6-6-18 and 1.8v.

I have a lot of other things to do on this project for now. I will put this off for later.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I looked into this. I didn't find any available except a a pair of 1GB. The 5-5-5-15 timing looks good but the voltages were slightly higher.
> Maybe G Skill tech support would have some suggestions.
> 
> Throttlestop 8.00 might make more settings available. I haven't tried it yet because it's a beta that times out after a while.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for 4GB DDR2 modules that will run 1066 @ 6-6-6-18 and 1.8v.
> 
> I have a lot of other things to do on this project for now. I will put this off for later.


Typically all low-latency 1066+ ram for ddr2 runs higher voltage. I have a set of kingston 5-5-5-15-1T @ DDR2-1066 ram that requires 2.5v just to function.. this is per kingston documentation.

And by "overclock ram" I meant.. your system is going to default to 800 mhz when it's installed, this is normal functionality. To get 1066, you'll have to start raising FSB manually and slowly creep up towards 1066. May not make it, not all ddr2 systems would.


----------



## Retrorockit

Right now I'm doing my case cooling mods. I don't know yet what aspects of memory settings I might have available yet. Timing is probably not going to be one of them. My chipset supports DDR2-1066. There are standard timing listed for DDR2-1066 at normal volts. From what I've seen Kingston voltages run much higher than GSkill. Since I can't find 4GB /1066 modules then high performance 800 will have to suffice. I just want to get the ones with the best chance of success. Any changes I make will not be done in BIOS. I compared My overclocked E520 to the fastest T3400 Xeon at Geekbench and the only place he was faster was in memory performance, so the X38 chipset has a much better memory controller than the 965 chipset. The T3400/Xeon scored 5919, My E520/QX6800 scored 6828. My chipset supports Core2extremes but has locked multiplier. It supports DDR2-1066 but defaults to 800. I'm going to see if I can do something about that. This is a workstaiton motherboard not a lightweight consumer computer. Normal functionality is not what I'm here for. I'm thinking about seeing if I can get 3 way Crossfire to run on this thing.


----------



## JambonJovi

Sold the 775 rig to my workmate. That's the end of that chapter... For now


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Typically all low-latency 1066+ ram for ddr2 runs higher voltage. I have a set of kingston 5-5-5-15-1T @ DDR2-1066 ram that requires 2.5v just to function.. this is per kingston documentation.
> 
> And by "overclock ram" I meant.. your system is going to default to 800 mhz when it's installed, this is normal functionality. To get 1066, you'll have to start raising FSB manually and slowly creep up towards 1066. May not make it, not all ddr2 systems would.


8GB (4X2GB sticks) of DDR2 PC2-8500 GSkill 1066Mhz <--- Running in my Gigabyte board @ 2.2v bios setting memory calls for 2.0-2.1v xeon e5450 3.0 clocked to 3.91GHz FSB 435 x 9


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> 8GB (4X2GB sticks) of DDR2 PC2-8500 GSkill 1066Mhz <--- Running in my Gigabyte board @ 2.2v bios setting memory calls for 2.0-2.1v xeon e5450 3.0 clocked to 3.91GHz FSB 435 x 9


Lucky you. With my kingston sticks for 5-5-5-18-1T @ 1066 Mhz, they indeed are happy with just 2.1v, but to get the advertised 5-5-5-15-1T timings running @ 1066 mhz, have to use 2.5v, for my sticks. So voltage is also down to timings. If you just go with SPD defaults for my sticks they'll defeault to 5-5-5-18 @ 2.2v and that's all. Have to manually clock em to "get em right" how they should be, at least with kingston.

That's why I also said "Typically" in my original post. Not -ALL- ddr2 requires higher voltage, as your gskill set shows. Just my kingston set does.


----------



## Retrorockit

I bought a couple sticks of 2GB DDR2 1066 Crucial memory from Newegg that runs the standard 1.8V. CL7 to try it out. So there is standard voltage memory available that runs that speed.
The X38 chipset supports this speed, but as usual the Dell BIOS knocked it down to 800. My latency is going to be the Dell standard 6-6-6-18 @800. There is no other setting available. I was hoping 7-7-7-21 @ 1066 would magically appear somehow. You don't know the answer if you don't ask the question.
I did find out that The X38 has hidden support for 400fsb, but that it will only boot DDR2 800, DDR3 1066, or 1600. Since my board is DDR2 it looks like 400fsb with DDR2 800 is going to be my best option. At least now 4 GB modules are available to use.
I picked up a genuine Dell Alienware HD6990 to Crossfire with an HD6970 I already have. It has a weird bracket on the front that fits a slot in my case fan holder.
I picked up a Dell Dimension 9150 to play with. I mostly wanted the nice mid tower case, but I might try a few mods on the P4 motherboard before I scrap it. It has room for a full length 2 slot GPU, and slot 4 is an PCIe 8X. I might cut the back of the slot open and glue a piece of 16X slot and latch to the board and see if will run a 2nd GPU. I've also want t o try cutting off the 2 legacy PCI slots to make a 2 GPU Micro BTX board. There is a Core2 Quad 9200 board that will fit the case, and probably a T3400 workstaion board would fit also. It has native support for 2 PCIe 16x cards. I cut out the front HDD cage and a Sinverstone 140X38 fan fits right in now. I left the 2nd HDD cage. If the no PCI mod works then I could build a really extreme Optiplex!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I bought a couple sticks of 2GB DDR2 1066 Crucial memory from Newegg that runs the standard 1.8V. CL7 to try it out. So there is standard voltage memory available that runs that speed.
> The X38 chipset supports this speed, but as usual the Dell BIOS knocked it down to 800. My latency is going to be the Dell standard 6-6-6-18 @800. There is no other setting available. I was hoping 7-7-7-21 @ 1066 would magically appear somehow. You don't know the answer if you don't ask the question.
> I did find out that The X38 has hidden support for 400fsb, but that it will only boot DDR2 800, DDR3 1066, or 1600. Since my board is DDR2 it looks like 400fsb with DDR2 800 is going to be my best option. At least now 4 GB modules are available to use.
> I picked up a genuine Dell Alienware HD6990 to Crossfire with an HD6970 I already have. It has a weird bracket on the front that fits a slot in my case fan holder.
> I picked up a Dell Dimension 9150 to play with. I mostly wanted the nice mid tower case, but I might try a few mods on the P4 motherboard before I scrap it. It has room for a full length 2 slot GPU, and slot 4 is an PCIe 8X. I might cut the back of the slot open and glue a piece of 16X slot and latch to the board and see if will run a 2nd GPU. I've also want t o try cutting off the 2 legacy PCI slots to make a 2 GPU Micro BTX board. There is a Core2 Quad 9200 board that will fit the case, and probably a T3400 workstaion board would fit also. It has native support for 2 PCIe 16x cards. I cut out the front HDD cage and a Sinverstone 140X38 fan fits right in now. I left the 2nd HDD cage. If the no PCI mod works then I could build a really extreme Optiplex!


It's like I said in my other post. Typically, "Most" (not all) ddr2 systems do not support above 800 mhz DDR2. A lot of them do this actually. Some rather advanced, overclocking-designed motherboards will support Intel XMP that allows setting it above that to 1066.. which may or may not even work, depends on the system.

For yours, you're just going to have to clock it to 800 mhz and then some how overclock the system and get to 1066 by raising the FSB and slide it up to as close to 1066 as you can get.

And also it seems like you have no control over ram timings and voltages? That's pretty essential to getting your system to work at the advertised speeds without XMP.


----------



## Retrorockit

Yes no control over voltage and my timing will be the default 6-6-6-18. This is a listed standard timing for some DDR2 1066 modules but I can't find any. I will probably try some faster DDR2-800 CL5 and hope they can go 1066 at 6-6-6-18 with stock voltage. The CPU overclock is no problem and the FSB should respond to a pinmod. Getting the memory bus to move will be a separate project.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Lucky you. With my kingston sticks for 5-5-5-18-1T @ 1066 Mhz, they indeed are happy with just 2.1v, but to get the advertised 5-5-5-15-1T timings running @ 1066 mhz, have to use 2.5v, for my sticks. So voltage is also down to timings. If you just go with SPD defaults for my sticks they'll defeault to 5-5-5-18 @ 2.2v and that's all. Have to manually clock em to "get em right" how they should be, at least with kingston.
> 
> That's why I also said "Typically" in my original post. Not -ALL- ddr2 requires higher voltage, as your gskill set shows. Just my kingston set does.


lol, @ 1.8v They default right down to the 800MHz speed in the bios. When the sticks were added,the bios set it's self to default & restarted twice before it'd start.(gigabyte board ) Once started, had to set Ram voltages,restart,THEN set cpu overclock.


----------



## schuck6566

If anyone's interested, I just upgraded an ecs alhena5 board (compact pc) from a 3.4GHZ single core celeron to a pentium d 945 and installed windows10 64bit. Even without the sse 4.1, Windows 10 installed and is running. Plays/streams 720hd video sweet! I'm using an nvidia gt310 for graphics and the board only uses 3 of the 4 GB ram installed. Still, 5.00 for cpu, 15.00 for graphics,and 20 max for memory give a tv ready comp for under 50.00(might be snappier with a different O.S but why mess with what works?)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If anyone's interested, I just upgraded an ecs alhena5 board (compact pc) from a 3.4GHZ single core celeron to a pentium d 945 and installed windows10 64bit. Even without the sse 4.1, Windows 10 installed and is running. Plays/streams 720hd video sweet! I'm using an nvidia gt310 for graphics and the board only uses 3 of the 4 GB ram installed. Still, 5.00 for cpu, 15.00 for graphics,and 20 max for memory give a tv ready comp for under 50.00(might be snappier with a different O.S but why mess with what works?)


Not bad, I would have actually expected such a build would do okay with 720p video.

Soon I'm going to put together an LGA 775 rig again, with a QX6850. Will see how far it can OC on an XFX 680i LT which I should still have laying around (it pushed my E8400 to 3.8 GHz back in the day, and 3.6 GHz almost on stock voltage). No idea what DDR2 I have lying around, but my plan is to benchmark a 9800GTX+ vs 8800GTX at 1080p in Crysis and 3DMark Vantage just for nostalgia's sake (not that I had a 1080p monitor back then mind you).


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> If anyone's interested, I just upgraded an ecs alhena5 board (compact pc) from a 3.4GHZ single core celeron to a pentium d 945 and installed windows10 64bit. Even without the sse 4.1, Windows 10 installed and is running. Plays/streams 720hd video sweet! I'm using an nvidia gt310 for graphics and the board only uses 3 of the 4 GB ram installed. Still, 5.00 for cpu, 15.00 for graphics,and 20 max for memory give a tv ready comp for under 50.00(might be snappier with a different O.S but why mess with what works?)
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, I would have actually expected such a build would do okay with 720p video.
> 
> Soon I'm going to put together an LGA 775 rig again, with a QX6850. Will see how far it can OC on an XFX 680i LT which I should still have laying around (it pushed my E8400 to 3.8 GHz back in the day, and 3.6 GHz almost on stock voltage). No idea what DDR2 I have lying around, but my plan is to benchmark a 9800GTX+ vs 8800GTX at 1080p in Crysis and 3DMark Vantage just for nostalgia's sake (not that I had a 1080p monitor back then mind you).
Click to expand...

I would get a QX9770 if I was you, and go for a 4-4.4Ghz OC, maybe with a DDR3 Mobo if you have one? And why would you bench a OC 9800 vs a stock 8800? A 9800GTX+ VS a 8800Ultra would be a more fair bench. Maybe even see how how those 2 can OC over factory and bench again.

The only rig i got of the 775 version atm is my Skyline Server. I do have several 775 CPU's if someone wants a few. P4 up to Core 2 Duo


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I would get a QX9770 if I was you, and go for a 4-4.4Ghz OC, maybe with a DDR3 Mobo if you have one? And why would you bench a OC 9800 vs a stock 8800? A 9800GTX+ VS a 8800Ultra would be a more fair bench. Maybe even see how how those 2 can OC over factory and bench again.
> 
> The only rig i got of the 775 version atm is my Skyline Server. I do have several 775 CPU's if someone wants a few. P4 up to Core 2 Duo


I'm gonna overclock both cards. I would like to pick up an 8800 Ultra but they go for $100+ most of the time. I don't want to spend more than $50 on one of these components lol, which is why I also didn't get a QX9770.

- EDIT: Just picked up an 8800 Ultra for $30. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I would get a QX9770 if I was you, and go for a 4-4.4Ghz OC, maybe with a DDR3 Mobo if you have one? And why would you bench a OC 9800 vs a stock 8800? A 9800GTX+ VS a 8800Ultra would be a more fair bench. Maybe even see how how those 2 can OC over factory and bench again.
> 
> The only rig i got of the 775 version atm is my Skyline Server. I do have several 775 CPU's if someone wants a few. P4 up to Core 2 Duo
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna overclock both cards. I would like to pick up an 8800 Ultra but they go for $100+ most of the time. I don't want to spend more than $50 on one of these components lol, which is why I also didn't get a QX9770.
> 
> - EDIT: Just picked up an 8800 Ultra for $30. This is gonna be fun.
Click to expand...

I knew you could find one for under $50 lol

Yeah the QX9770 isn't cheap, but if you want the Best 775 chip, its nice.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I knew you could find one for under $50 lol
> 
> Yeah the QX9770 isn't cheap, but if you want the Best 775 chip, its nice.


Yeah and the much better thermals would have been nice. I did look for a QX9650 too but again not cheap enough for me. I do get some extra nostalgia out of the QX6800/QX6850 though. I'm only going to be using a Hyper 212 for now, although I think eventually I'll get an LGA 775 backplate and use my Swiftech H140-X on it.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I knew you could find one for under $50 lol
> 
> Yeah the QX9770 isn't cheap, but if you want the Best 775 chip, its nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and the much better thermals would have been nice. I did look for a QX9650 too but again not cheap enough for me. I do get some extra nostalgia out of the QX6800/QX6850 though. I'm only going to be using a Hyper 212 for now, although I think eventually I'll get an LGA 775 backplate and use my Swiftech H140-X on it.
Click to expand...

Yeah i can understand. Well let me and us know how it goes.


----------



## kithylin

Try to modify the socket and get a sticker modified xeon instead -TONS- cheaper. Can go up to like a 12MB harpertown quad core with decent multiplier for half the price or less vs the desktop chips, if your board is compatible.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Try to modify the socket and get a sticker modified xeon instead -TONS- cheaper. Can go up to like a 12MB harpertown quad core with decent multiplier for half the price or less vs the desktop chips, if your board is compatible.


Thanks, someone just informed me of this too, and I looked at prices and you're both spot on. The main issue now is that I'm limited to a 680i LT (XFX) which has limited 45nm CPU compatibility. I am keeping my eyes open for cheap X48, 780i, and 790i boards.


----------



## kithylin

Sorry I didn't post this first.

Information: http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/

Prices: http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah and the much better thermals would have been nice. I did look for a QX9650 too but again not cheap enough for me. I do get some extra nostalgia out of the QX6800/QX6850 though. I'm only going to be using a Hyper 212 for now, although I think eventually I'll get an LGA 775 backplate and use my Swiftech H140-X on it.


A qx9650 is not that expensive... I just paid $70 for mine

I have some ddr3 2000 1.8v too.

I found a asus striker 2 locally, but I'm unsure if it works. It looks like it was stored in a damp location.









The xeons are fun to play with, but they all have a locked multiplier.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> A qx9650 is not that expensive... I just paid $70 for mine
> 
> I have some ddr3 2000 1.8v too.
> 
> I found a asus striker 2 locally, but I'm unsure if it works. It looks like it was stored in a damp location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The xeons are fun to play with, but they all have a locked multiplier.


HK-47 is on OCN? Awesome. I'm not sure if my motherboard will work either actually, it hasn't been used in at least 2 years and wasn't stored with care. Here's hoping!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> A qx9650 is not that expensive... I just paid $70 for mine
> 
> I have some ddr3 2000 1.8v too.
> 
> I found a asus striker 2 locally, but I'm unsure if it works. It looks like it was stored in a damp location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The xeons are fun to play with, but they all have a locked multiplier.


Multiplier locked or unlocked doesn't really matter with 775 chips. With 775 you -WANT- to be overclocking them with the FSB and generally get the FSB as high as it will possibly run, because that's where all the "big performance gains" come from the 775 platform, not the actual CPU mhz. That's secondary to FSB.

So locked multi chips are perfectly fine for 775 overclocking, and generally (the high multi ones) will OC just as far as any unlocked chip would anyway.


----------



## whitrzac

That may be true. But a xeon still isn't a c2qx









With FSB overclocking, I'm going to assume that it's much more chipset limited than CPU. I remember having a full sized CPU waterblock on the north bridge of my Intel XBX2 motherboard way back when. It was also pencil modded for higher NB voltage:thumb: My e6300 was stable at 3.1ghz at 1.35v IIRC. Northbridge, not so much.


----------



## whitrzac

This just popped up on my ebay alerts...

If only they used DDR3








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-D5400XS-Skulltrail-platform-QX977516GB-PC2-6400-/131902889266


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> This just popped up on my ebay alerts...
> 
> If only they used DDR3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-D5400XS-Skulltrail-platform-QX977516GB-PC2-6400-/131902889266


From what I remember, skultrail (Or essentially -ALL- Dual-Socket-LGA-771 systems) used not only ddr2, but FB (Fully Buffered) DDR2, which supposedly ran very hot and used a lot of power vs normal ddr2 systems. So sadly.. yeah.. the ram choice for skulltrail is really it's biggest downfall.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Multiplier locked or unlocked doesn't really matter with 775 chips. With 775 you -WANT- to be overclocking them with the FSB and generally get the FSB as high as it will possibly run, because that's where all the "big performance gains" come from the 775 platform, not the actual CPU mhz. That's secondary to FSB.
> 
> So locked multi chips are perfectly fine for 775 overclocking, and generally (the high multi ones) will OC just as far as any unlocked chip would anyway.


not totally accurate... if my q9450 had had 9x instead of 8x it would have held the temps and I think if anyone with a non unlocked and an unlocked chip will tell ya the unlocked were MUCH MORE overclockable.
just over 480 fsb was my limit. change volts anywhere ya like you weren't going above a bit over 3800mhz. just sayin...


----------



## Retrorockit

I can't say whether unlocked is better or not. But on my old locked BIOS Dell I got 4Ghz (3.72 stable) on a QX6800 with just volts and multiplier. The link is in my sig. I know of another Dell that's running 4.2Ghz stable on a QX9650 the same way with stock fan and cooler. I score 7000 in Firestrike which is 58%, the QX9650 scores 7500 with 2x HD7850s. It works for me. In my case i don't have a lot of options, but I can't complain either.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I can't say whether unlocked is better or not. But on my old locked BIOS Dell I got 4Ghz (3.72 stable) on a QX6800 with just volts and multiplier. The link is in my sig. I know of another Dell that's running 4.2Ghz stable on a QX9650 the same way with stock fan and cooler. I score 7000 in Firestrike which is 58%, the QX9650 scores 7500 with 2x HD7850s. It works for me. In my case i don't have a lot of options, but I can't complain either.


dude you seriously need to get that fsb up to about 480 and then work out the best multiplier. the high fsb will make a diff

and in firestrike isn't a good bench when talking cpu etc. maybe quote superpi , nova, pcmark, etc


----------



## Retrorockit

http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e74656c28522920436f726528544d29322045787472656d652043505520513638303020204020322e393347487a

I seem to be doing OK compared to others using the fsb method with this CPU. Also I have no stability issues since only the CPU is clocked. Most people seem to be getting 3.45Ghz with QX6800 on MSI MB. I was 1 whole multi beyond that, and 1 guy was really close at 3.72Ghz with a combined FSB/ mutiplier method so I threw on an extra multiplier and some voltage.

In Geekbench I'm at 6833 fwiw. That was at 3.72GHz which GB didn't catch since it was done in Windows and not BIOS.This is a locked BIOS OEM Dell so the FSB is out of reach.

https://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/5221319

Anyway I did it the other way out of necessity, and it worked pretty well. I'm just posting my results to add some facts to the discussion. I'm not sure higher fsb will add enough to make up for a whole multiplier deficit. The reason I use Firestrike is that it is more real world in that a higher fsb/ memory speed vs. CPU clock might not make that much difference in gaming. But yes my 266 fsb is prehistoric, and the DDR2 memory also. There's nothing more I can do with this 10 year old Dell. I'm not sure which is better. A faster stable clock, or a higher FSB. I suspect a lot of fsb overclocking was done because Intel wanted $1000 for a C2X, and a whole industry of fsb overclocking was created. I'm sure at the same speed the FSB overclock will be better. I'm not so sure it will be better if the multiplier overclock is faster.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

I guess it's a little late to join







, but I had never owned a Core 2 Duo or Core 2 Quad CPU ever. i7s, i5s, Athlon 64s, Pentium 4s, and Pentium 3s, sure. But not Core 2s. Then, in January 2015 I got a Q9450, Q6600, E4400, and an E8600. Here's my Q9450.

http://valid.x86.fr/0efudc


----------



## MattBaneLM

LGA775 was sooo much fun. still tinker with my Q9450 and 790i ultra mobo


----------



## BaldMan

Hey all, just getting an old EX38-DQ6 going , currently running a E8600 that was at 4gh for all its life.

It has great cooling, so pumping some extra volts in should be fun (though I still want it to survive)

What quad would be the best option to pick up these days ?

cheers!


----------



## Retrorockit

Q9650 or some of the Xeons. X38 has hidden support for 400 FSB. Q9650 goes 4.2GHz pretty easily. Warning the X38 chipset will only boot DDR2-800 at the 400 FSB. If you want faster memory you may need to stick to the 333FSB.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> Hey all, just getting an old EX38-DQ6 going , currently running a E8600 that was at 4gh for all its life.
> 
> It has great cooling, so pumping some extra volts in should be fun (though I still want it to survive)
> 
> What quad would be the best option to pick up these days ?
> 
> cheers!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Q9650 or some of the Xeons. X38 has hidden support for 400 FSB. Q9650 goes 4.2GHz pretty easily. Warning the X38 chipset will only boot DDR2-800 at the 400 FSB. If you want faster memory you may need to stick to the 333FSB.


If doing the xeon Mod, the x38 chipset only supports the 3xxx series xeons.


----------



## schuck6566

Oct. 7,2016. Just finished installing the Windows 10 aniversary update to this 3100! Windows 10 Pro 32bit on a Dimension 3100 with P4 @ 3.2GHz,and 3GB ram. 80GBHDD, and hd6350 video card.


----------



## BaldMan

Thanks, cant justify the cost of a Q9650 unfortunately.

just gonna smash the volts up on the E8600 and see how long it lasts!!
will post pics when I have reached my limit!


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldMan*
> 
> Thanks, cant justify the cost of a Q9650 unfortunately.
> 
> just gonna smash the volts up on the E8600 and see how long it lasts!!
> will post pics when I have reached my limit!


If you decide to run a xeon mod, these run between 35 & 45 dollars U.S.
Intel Xeon X3360 2.83GHz the q9550(no mod needed) runs about 35 average.


----------



## chris89

Hi Can you guys possibly add Q6600 support for HP Mini tower DC7700? I get post yet says not supported which I'm sure is an easy one for you guys.









Intel® Q965 Express chipset : Reports from HP, max E6700. Though Intel Desktop Boards on Q965, support 1066 Quad-Cores by bios update.

http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?sp4ts.oid=3232108&swItemId=vc_90213_1&swEnvOid=181#tab2


----------



## frostbite

Im back in the club









Im putting a small system together for my wife. It wont be for games







but facebook, internet and movies

It will be running:

Q6600
Intel dg41an mobo
4gb ddr3

Hopefully it will be treated well, I daren't put the qx6800 in it it will probably catch fire or not post but there will be a back up cpu, an e5400 if all else fails.

But still I think the quad will be up to the abuse of multiple web pages of facebook games running at once.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> Im back in the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im putting a small system together for my wife. It wont be for games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but facebook, internet and movies
> 
> It will be running:
> 
> Q6600
> Intel dg41an mobo
> 4gb ddr3
> 
> Hopefully it will be treated well, I daren't put the qx6800 in it it will probably catch fire or not post but there will be a back up cpu, an e5400 if all else fails.
> 
> But still I think the quad will be up to the abuse of multiple web pages of facebook games running at once.


If the q6600 doesn't work,& U don't mind dropping some cash, the q8400s is averaging about $40.00 bucks on ebay outta china(don't know import fees),the q9400s is running 60-70 dollars outta china,and there's a q9505s outta the states for $59.00 the rest seem to be more expensive. These are all 65 watt quad cores in socket 775.







here's a link to the q9505s if ya wanna look @ it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-2-Quad-Q9505S-2-83GHz-Quad-Core-Processor-SLGYZ-/112175873316?hash=item1a1e33fd24:g:rfEAAOSwUEVYCl2H







Hope the 6600 works,shame ya can't add graphics to that board.


----------



## frostbite

Cheers for that but I dont teally want to spend allot on this system. I will keep an eye on the 65w quads if my cpus dont work the e5400 doesnt perform as expected


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> Cheers for that but I dont teally want to spend allot on this system. I will keep an eye on the 65w quads if my cpus dont work the e5400 doesnt perform as expected


the e8500 can be found for under 10 bucks all day long outta the us and is 3.16Ghz with faster FSB and larger cache.That might be a happy between chip. EDIT: e7600 @ about 5.00, and e8600 about 15.00.


----------



## M3Stang

I got my Q9450 a few months ago for $25 on ebay. It wasnt from china either somewhere in the US.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3Stang*
> 
> I got my Q9450 a few months ago for $25 on ebay. It wasnt from china either somewhere in the US.


Ummm,were you posting in reply to my listing cpu's with some prices for frostbite? If so,the whole point of the ones I listed were they're UNDER 95 watt. (his rigg seems to only list cpu's in the 65watt range.) So I listed the Quads that were 65watt and under that DIDN'T need the bios mod/socket mod of the xeon.(It's an Intel board) There's currently a q9450 for Price:US $24.00 with free shipping outta the U.S. right now. It's not what I was looking for ealier for him. q9450=# of Cores 4
Processor Base Frequency 2.66 GHz
Cache 12 MB L2
Bus Speed 1333 MHz FSB
FSB Parity Yes
TDP 95 W


----------



## M3Stang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ummm,were you posting in reply to my listing cpu's with some prices for frostbite? If so,the whole point of the ones I listed were they're UNDER 95 watt. (his rigg seems to only list cpu's in the 65watt range.) So I listed the Quads that were 65watt and under that DIDN'T need the bios mod/socket mod of the xeon.(It's an Intel board) There's currently a q9450 for Price:US $24.00 with free shipping outta the U.S. right now. It's not what I was looking for ealier for him. q9450=# of Cores 4
> Processor Base Frequency 2.66 GHz
> Cache 12 MB L2
> Bus Speed 1333 MHz FSB
> FSB Parity Yes
> TDP 95 W


I didnt read the whole thread until now. I just saw that you said the Q9400s were in the 60-70 range and was merely posting that I was able to get one for $25 lol. Didnt know there was a whole build discussion. Wrong place wrong time


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3Stang*
> 
> I didnt read the whole thread until now. I just saw that you said the Q9400s were in the 60-70 range and was merely posting that I was able to get one for $25 lol. Didnt know there was a whole build discussion. Wrong place wrong time


It's cool, the q9400's is a seperate cpu I was refering to btw. Not the q9400 class. the S series seem to be lower power cpu's and seem less common. Hense might be why they're more money on the fleabay.







http://ark.intel.com/products/40814/Intel-Core2-Quad-Processor-Q9400S-6M-Cache-2_66-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB I probably should have used a capitol S with the cpu,but didn't even think it might cause confusion.My bad on that part. Edit: I just noticed I put an apostrophe in there automatically without thinking. LOL


----------



## Dunxy

I have a good collection of 775's








Number of duel cores,q6600,q9550 and a xeon x5460.

Don't run any of them right now, just collecting! I just added the 6600, scored from a mate , its never been overclocked so one day ill chuck it in my p45 board and see how high she will go! No chance it will beat the $20 Xeon that i took straight to 4ghz without even trying though! My q9550 couldn't get to 4, i did have it in windows at 4 once, but near instant BSOD and i wasn't prepared to throw any more vcore at it back then, i was only on air and it was my main cpu! I have tried since, but i thik this chip degraded a bit, i used to run it at either 3.6 or 3.8 when i used it, i threw it under water the other week and couldn't even get it to 3.5.Still stable stock as a rock, just lost a bit of headroom in the many years its been owned by me, all of which it was overclocked, naturally!

Im actually thinking of building a system for a mate with the xeon, he has no money, im thinking a 4ghz quad shouldn't bottleneck something like a 1050, I offered him my i7 3820, but i don't have a spare x79 board and the prices are stupid because of these cheap 2011 xeons


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunxy*
> 
> I have a good collection of 775's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of duel cores,q6600,q9550 and a xeon x5460.
> 
> Don't run any of them right now, just collecting! I just added the 6600, scored from a mate , its never been overclocked so one day ill chuck it in my p45 board and see how high she will go! No chance it will beat the $20 Xeon that i took straight to 4ghz without even trying though! My q9550 couldn't get to 4, i did have it in windows at 4 once, but near instant BSOD and i wasn't prepared to throw any more vcore at it back then, i was only on air and it was my main cpu! I have tried since, but i thik this chip degraded a bit, i used to run it at either 3.6 or 3.8 when i used it, i threw it under water the other week and couldn't even get it to 3.5.Still stable stock as a rock, just lost a bit of headroom in the many years its been owned by me, all of which it was overclocked, naturally!
> 
> Im actually thinking of building a system for a mate with the xeon, he has no money, im thinking a 4ghz quad shouldn't bottleneck something like a 1050, I offered him my i7 3820, but i don't have a spare x79 board and the prices are stupid because of these cheap 2011 xeons


Do any of them exceed 490 fsb?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Wow
My 790i ultra sli board never gothis q9450 of mine to hit 3900
But a gigabyte p45 did


----------



## SirWaWa

will the stock intel fan from an e8600 be sufficient for a qx9650?
stock clocks, no overclocking


----------



## frostbite

It should be, but I would keep an eye on temps


----------



## agentx007

Core 2 Extreme Q9770 :


Pentium Extreme Edition 965 :










@SirWaWa
If it's 30mm height it will be fine
If it's that Low-Profile 15mm piece of... ....undervolting will be needed to keep temps low-ish.
PS. Remember about Tj. Max.


----------



## Aleslammer

Xeon X3370 Yorkfield

http://valid.x86.fr/rq4qjk


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Xeon X3370 Yorkfield
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/rq4qjk


Let us know what it's on and if you had to modd the bios ,feel free to leave a copy HERE --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios so others can maybe use it if needed. Welcome to xeon world!


----------



## SirWaWa

okay guys, so I ended up getting a Q9650 instead of the QX9650
almost identical performance, the QX9650 being slightly faster but the Q9650 runs cooler, newest stepping (guaranteed from what I read) and cheaper

I also got the intel D74883-001 which has a copper core and is quite a beast for stock fans
it's twice the size of the other wimpy stock 775 fans
anyways I did not know it runs at ~4000rpm at full speed so it's quite noisy
however going into the bios and setting the PWM to "standard" it runs ~2000rpm at idle
now when there's a load sometimes it's quiet, other times you can hear it ramp up and down which is annoying

would re-TIMing it with say mx-4 fix this?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> okay guys, so I ended up getting a Q9650 instead of the QX9650
> almost identical performance, the QX9650 being slightly faster but the Q9650 runs cooler, newest stepping (guaranteed from what I read) and cheaper
> 
> I also got the intel D74883-001 which has a copper core and is quite a beast for stock fans
> it's twice the size of the other wimpy stock 775 fans
> anyways I did not know it runs at ~4000rpm at full speed so it's quite noisy
> however going into the bios and setting the PWM to "standard" it runs ~2000rpm at idle
> now when there's a load sometimes it's quiet, other times you can hear it ramp up and down which is annoying
> 
> would re-TIMing it with say mx-4 fix this?


It's the temp of the cpu triggering the fan to kick in. Not knowing WHAT your idle temp is,my guess is probably not.(if needed different,better cpu compound,I'd think it would either ramp up even @ idle,or ramp all the way soon as under load) Do you have other PWM setting options? e.g. Quiet.standard,extreme. If so,try Quiet.That 1 waits for temps to go higher before kicking in if I recall right. Or try 1 of the fan controller programs that work with temp sensors. Try core temp & see if your temps are in normal ranges when idle & under load, if they are then U know it's not the compound.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> It's the temp of the cpu triggering the fan to kick in. Not knowing WHAT your idle temp is,my guess is probably not.(if needed different,better cpu compound,I'd think it would either ramp up even @ idle,or ramp all the way soon as under load) Do you have other PWM setting options? e.g. Quiet.standard,extreme. If so,try Quiet.That 1 waits for temps to go higher before kicking in if I recall right. Or try 1 of the fan controller programs that work with temp sensors. Try core temp & see if your temps are in normal ranges when idle & under load, if they are then U know it's not the compound.


\

bios options are silent, standard and turbo
does not ramp up during idle, ramps up on load but load dependent


----------



## SirWaWa

would running 4x4gb on all 4 dimm slots be a problem?
subject to the same cons as x58 when running all 6 slots


----------



## MattBaneLM

Two slots will be slower than the other
Usually slots 2 and 4 from the socket are faster


----------



## SirWaWa

the reason I ask is I would like try upgrading from 8gb to 16gb but a 2x8gb ddr2 is extremely rare and ridiculously expensive
I see alot of 4x4gb kits and are kind of reasonable

so unlike X58 it doesn't suffer from the extra power load when all slots are populated?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> the reason I ask is I would like try upgrading from 8gb to 16gb but a 2x8gb ddr2 is extremely rare and ridiculously expensive
> I see alot of 4x4gb kits and are kind of reasonable
> 
> so unlike X58 it doesn't suffer from the extra power load when all slots are populated?


most of the 775 boards I've seen being posted about usually benefit from an INCREASE in the ram voltage if running all 4 sticks also from an increase in MCH voltage when running all 4 sticks. Some times a slight increase is needed in the ram voltage to make it stable when running all 4 sticks overclocked.


----------



## MattBaneLM

you wont hit your max memory overclock and if you are trying to run a strap that takes you into the highest frequencies for your mobo you will either need v high and played with voltages or you just wont get there ... just depends on what matters most to you i guess and which cpu.

example. with my q9450 i can get a bit over 480 fsb. my mobo can support ddr2 2000 so i cam in with the most ideal strp- 1:1 and it was fine but if my cpu could go over 480 fsb i may have to make a decision how i need to run a diff strap...

that was with 2 slots populated

if 4 had been i may not have even gotten to where i did due to the slower slots limiting me and the voltages especially northbridge being too high which also means keeping an eye on gtl's an other tweaks


----------



## Aleslammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Let us know what it's on and if you had to modd the bios ,feel free to leave a copy HERE --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios so others can maybe use it if needed. Welcome to xeon world!


20c water, no BIOS tweaks works in a P5Q3 Deluxe, P5Q WS, GA-EP45-Extreme and a GA-EP45T-UD3R a Q9650 Xeon style.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> 20c water, no BIOS tweaks works in a P5Q3 Deluxe, P5Q WS, GA-EP45-Extreme and a GA-EP45T-UD3R a Q9650 Xeon style.










Nice. And Thank-U for posting some of the boards it worked 4 ya in.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> you wont hit your max memory overclock and if you are trying to run a strap that takes you into the highest frequencies for your mobo you will either need v high and played with voltages or you just wont get there ... just depends on what matters most to you i guess and which cpu.
> 
> example. with my q9450 i can get a bit over 480 fsb. my mobo can support ddr2 2000 so i cam in with the most ideal strp- 1:1 and it was fine but if my cpu could go over 480 fsb i may have to make a decision how i need to run a diff strap...
> 
> that was with 2 slots populated
> 
> if 4 had been i may not have even gotten to where i did due to the slower slots limiting me and the voltages especially northbridge being too high which also means keeping an eye on gtl's an other tweaks


What's DDR2 2000?

I've had 1200MHz DDR2 (all dead now). I thought that was as fast as DDR2 got.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287127 FSB 620MHz

Never did try for max FSB on any of the DDR3 boards.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> most of the 775 boards I've seen being posted about usually benefit from an INCREASE in the ram voltage if running all 4 sticks also from an increase in MCH voltage when running all 4 sticks. Some times a slight increase is needed in the ram voltage to make it stable when running all 4 sticks overclocked.


benefit u say?!
is there an increase in heat output?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> benefit u say?!
> is there an increase in heat output?


When I say benefit from the increase, I mean that they tend to be more stable in some cases. Yes,in most cases with an increase in voltage there is usually an increase in temp/heat. The greater the voltage increase,the more substantial the heat increase is likely to be.


----------



## Aleslammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What's DDR2 2000?
> 
> I've had 1200MHz DDR2 (all dead now). I thought that was as fast as DDR2 got.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287127 FSB 620MHz
> 
> Never did try for max FSB on any of the DDR3 boards.


Bot record DDR2 1800 plus a little but guessing most of the hardware was a little chilly, kinda thought it was a DDR3 call.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> What's DDR2 2000?
> 
> I've had 1200MHz DDR2 (all dead now). I thought that was as fast as DDR2 got.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2287127 FSB 620MHz
> 
> Never did try for max FSB on any of the DDR3 boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Bot record DDR2 1800 plus a little but guessing most of the hardware was a little chilly, kinda thought it was a DDR3 call.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but Bot records aren't what that ram is rated at.









Googling, managed to find http://www.anandtech.com/show/2162 (DDR1250MHz PC2-1000)


----------



## Aleslammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, but Bot records aren't what that ram is rated at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Googling, managed to find http://www.anandtech.com/show/2162 (DDR1250MHz PC2-1000)


True!!

Thought DDR2 1200 was it, nice find something for the Ebay saved search list!


----------



## SirWaWa

good news, re-tim'd the copper core intel heatsink with mx-4 and no more ramping up fan noise when using pwm
about 5-10 idle drop and 10-15 load drop
pre-applied stock paste was completely dried out


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> good news, re-tim'd the copper core intel heatsink with mx-4 and no more ramping up fan noise when using pwm
> about 5-10 idle drop and 10-15 load drop
> pre-applied stock paste was completely dried out










Let us know How well she runs!


----------



## SirWaWa

so this rig is running an asus p5q lga 775 board with a q9650 cpu paired with a gtx580 and 8gb of ram inside an antec three hundred case running windows 7 ultimate 64-bit
no ssd just mechanical hdd's
1080 resolution
no overclock and mostly stock components with a couple case fans here and there

any tips or suggestions to improve airflow with the antec three hundred case?
1x 140mm top exhaust, 1x 120mm rear exhaust, 1x 120mm side intake and 2x 120mm front intake
fan case capacity is maxed out
goal is increased airflow with minimal noise, right now it's pretty quiet, except say the top exhaust


----------



## schuck6566

Just an FYI, the Alhena5 boards with the amd chipsets found in some hp/compact machines WILL support intel dual core cpu's. So far have ran an intel e2160 in it And just upgraded to an e2220. What Did NOT run was an e7400. My belief is that the cpu must #1 not exceed 800Mhz speed.#2 It must be a 65nm cpu. (If the board were a 1066FSB,then a faster 65nm dual core might work) With this upgrade,3Gb ram,and a 512Mb gt310 vid card, this computer is able to run Kodi and stream 1080 video without stutter.







Total cost of upgrades, under $30.00 U.S. Oh,it's also running the 64bit ver. of Windows 10.







e2220 = 2.4Ghz Runs cooler and programs are faster then when I had the PentiumD @ 3.0Ghz in it.


----------



## SirWaWa

what 16gb ddr2 ram kit supports the asus p5q?
having a very hard time finding desktop non-ecc ddr2 ram... let alone a 16gb kit


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> what 16gb ddr2 ram kit supports the asus p5q?
> having a very hard time finding desktop non-ecc ddr2 ram... let alone a 16gb kit


Unless U R looking to spend a couple hundred dollars or more on ram, U may want to stay with an 8Gb ram set up. Here's an example of a 16Gb kit http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-F2-6400CL5D-8GBPQ-16GB-4-x-4GB-DDR2-800-PC2-6400-Memory-/252776765415?hash=item3adaab57e7:g:Fu8AAOSwA3dYmnVQ and here's the 8Gb kit I bought for 61.00 with shipping. 8GB (4X2GB) DDR2 PC2-8500 GSkill 1066Mhz Desktop Computer Memory PC Ram but here's the gskill page for the 4Gb sticks in 8Gbkits of 2. http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f2-6400cl6d-8gbmq Asus has the listing of memory if U want 2 look @ it under support 4 your board.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Unless U R looking to spend a couple hundred dollars or more on ram, U may want to stay with an 8Gb ram set up. Here's an example of a 16Gb kit http://www.ebay.com/itm/G-SKILL-F2-6400CL5D-8GBPQ-16GB-4-x-4GB-DDR2-800-PC2-6400-Memory-/252776765415?hash=item3adaab57e7:g:Fu8AAOSwA3dYmnVQ and here's the 8Gb kit I bought for 61.00 with shipping. 8GB (4X2GB) DDR2 PC2-8500 GSkill 1066Mhz Desktop Computer Memory PC Ram but here's the gskill page for the 4Gb sticks in 8Gbkits of 2. http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f2-6400cl6d-8gbmq Asus has the listing of memory if U want 2 look @ it under support 4 your board.


I read through the ram vendor list and did not find any 16gb kits, just 1, 2, ,4 and 8gb ones
however, specs say the board supports max 16gb








currently running 8gb btw

the ebay one, that's a true 16gb kit? the seller says its 2x (2x4gb) two boxes, 2 kits that make it a 16gb kit?
is this before the days of actual large ram kits?
I heard of people back in the day gambling and mixing ram kits together to get the desired capacity and looking for consecutive serial numbers to maximize compatibility
16gb back in that day was unheard of and even 8gb back then was considered overkill
you should hear people's comments during THAT time about 16gb kits, "you'll never use all 16gb's" haha

anyways this system is pretty much at it's current limits for now


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> I read through the ram vendor list and did not find any 16gb kits, just 1, 2, ,4 and 8gb ones
> however, specs say the board supports max 16gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently running 8gb btw
> 
> the ebay one, that's a true 16gb kit? the seller says its 2x (2x4gb) two boxes, 2 kits that make it a 16gb kit?
> is this before the days of actual large ram kits?
> I heard of people back in the day gambling and mixing ram kits together to get the desired capacity and looking for consecutive serial numbers to maximize compatibility
> 16gb back in that day was unheard of and even 8gb back then was considered overkill
> you should hear people's comments during THAT time about 16gb kits, "you'll never use all 16gb's" haha
> 
> anyways this system is pretty much at it's current limits for now


as near as I could tell, that was correct. 2 kits of 8Gb each. 2x4 in EACH kit. Was basicly how they sold the kits then. Most 16Gb "kits" are ecc ram. That's why you need to buy dual kits of 8 each. (a total of 4x4Gb) As to what a person ACTUALLY has on ebay, that is between buyer,seller,and ebay.







I will say I only ever had 1 problem with a purchase, and that was a video card that I "won" an auction on and it was a chinnese fake that the person was reselling after they bought it. Wasn't worth sending back to me. Anyway, as long as both are same make,model,size,timing.They should work fine as 16Gb kit. It's when you get different timings,voltages, and single/dual side combos that major issues tend to occur.


----------



## Erick Silver

I am impressed. This club is still going! I passed it on long ago after upgrading out of the LGA 775 world. I am happy to see this still going!


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> as near as I could tell, that was correct. 2 kits of 8Gb each. 2x4 in EACH kit. Was basicly how they sold the kits then. Most 16Gb "kits" are ecc ram. That's why you need to buy dual kits of 8 each. (a total of 4x4Gb) As to what a person ACTUALLY has on ebay, that is between buyer,seller,and ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say I only ever had 1 problem with a purchase, and that was a video card that I "won" an auction on and it was a chinnese fake that the person was reselling after they bought it. Wasn't worth sending back to me. Anyway, as long as both are same make,model,size,timing.They should work fine as 16Gb kit. It's when you get different timings,voltages, and single/dual side combos that major issues tend to occur.


so in other words 16gb kits of ddr2 are rare and expensive of the non-ecc variety
anyone else besides g-skill that made them?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so in other words 16gb kits of ddr2 are rare and expensive of the non-ecc variety
> anyone else besides g-skill that made them?


This, yes. Also you're never going to find a 16GB kit of ram above 800 mhz for ddr2. Fairly sure it either wasn't possible in that density @ 1066+ Mhz clocks, or just never sold as such. 99.99% of the time you'll be finding them at 800 Mhz max.

EDIT: Decided I'll double my post from the EP45 group thread over here. It's related to this thread and sort of interesting to 775 folks.

This:

So something interesting.

I decided to get out my older 775 system again and see how it does as a backup to my current computer. Took my big R9 290X 8GB with the custom bios and my GA-EP45-UD3P with my L5408 chip and it's big overclock to 3.75 ghz (12MB Harpertown 775 Quad core, about +81% overclock) and some ddr2-1066 @ 900 something mhz, like 922 or so. Ran both through firestrike.. the other system being my big I7-3770K system @ 4.8 ghz CPU, 2279 Mhz DDR3 on custom water loop.

Results comparison is here: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11699688/fs/10298112

Of course, the Physics score and overall score is vastly different but what surprised me is the actual game tests are only +/- 2% compared between the two systems.

So apparently these 775 systems with the higher end chips and a small overclock are still decent. Probably considering soon getting a 4'th stick of ram for 775 system and bring it up from 6GB to 8GB ram and keep it set up as a "spare" computer. Something as a backup for my 3770K in case it goes tits-up some day.. can just stick my 290X in it and go and still game decently.


----------



## Artorius Castus

Hi everyone.
I just got my hands on a Q6950 and now I feel the desire to see just how hot a machine I can build with it. I already have an i7 machine so it is just a labor of love...since the LGA775 is something I just enjoy tinkering with.

Anyway, looking for advice and some feedback or thoughts on this.

Case: (undecided)
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 (not sure on what cooler yet)
MoBo: P5K3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10666)
Storage: SanDisk SATA SSD @ 256gb
PSU: Aspire Iceburg 680w (already have it)
GPU: GTX 950. (already have it. Though I may go for a 1080 just for kicks and giggles.)
Thoughts? Could this be a good build? Am I missing anything?

(PS: Edited since I forgot to mention the GPU)


----------



## Retrorockit

For the Q9650 look for a chipset / MB with 400 fsb support. X38 has it hidden. 4.2Ghz on air is normal for QX9650.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> so in other words 16gb kits of ddr2 are rare and expensive of the non-ecc variety
> anyone else besides g-skill that made them?


I read a post somewhere that ECC memory can be run as non ECC if you turn ECC off in BIOS. I never tried it, but it shouldn't be too hard to find out with some cheap 2GB sticks. I don't know if this applies to ECC motherboards only, or non ECC boards. Might need an ECC MB to get past the chipset limits.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I read a post somewhere that ECC memory can be run as non ECC if you turn ECC off in BIOS. I never tried it, but it shouldn't be too hard to find out with some cheap 2GB sticks. I don't know if this applies to ECC motherboards only, or non ECC boards. Might need an ECC MB to get past the chipset limits.


Remember there's two types of other ram, "registered" with ecc, and normal unbuffered ram with ECC. Some boards may take normal unbuffered ecc memory, but I can promise you nothing will take ecc-registered ddr2 except for big server boards designed for it, and then you have to use xeons.


----------



## Retrorockit

Let's not forget good old FBDIMMs. Fully Buffered with a memory controller on each module. 30W a stick! One sets up as master and assigns data to the others. The more sticks the more active channels and bandwidth. The more sticks the more latency from the controllers and more heat. Dual CPU Skulltrail boards used it. I guess that makes it more of an LGA771 thing.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Hi, guys! I got Q9650 working on XFX MG63MI7109. May you help me to understand something about overclocking. My Mobo does support 667/800/1333mhz fsb. Is that mean that there's no room to go beyond that? as you know q9650 is locked and I got no chance but increasing BCLK which is already 1333mhz!
Sorry I'm new to these stuff and don't know if overclock is meant to bypass mobo fsb or it's all should be within mobo fsb range? Does this apply to Rams as well?
It's worth mentioning that BIOS says that the range would be 400~2400


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Hi, guys! I got Q9650 working on XFX MG63MI7109. May you help me to understand something about overclocking. My Mobo does support 667/800/1333mhz fsb. Is that mean that there's no room to go beyond that? as you know q9650 is locked and I got no chance but increasing BCLK which is already 1333mhz!
> Sorry I'm new to these stuff and don't know if overclock is meant to bypass mobo fsb or it's all should be within mobo fsb range? Does this apply to Rams as well?
> It's worth mentioning that BIOS says that the range would be 400~2400


Took awhile to find info on your board,but here's some answers.








#1 your 667/800/1333mhz are the NATIVELY supported FSB frequencies.(cpu's will work @ those rates WITHOUT having to be overclocked)
#2Most boards (especially the nvidia's) had room to go past the natively supported limited if they had an option for OC in the bios.(raising the FSB)
Your RAM is rated @ a maximum of 800MHz SUPPORTED speed.(what that really means is if you put 1066MHz ram in it'll underclock it to 800 @ the default settings if lucky,not recognise it if not)
#3 800MHz ram will need to be adjusted so it's not OC'd too high when you OC the cpu.(they tend to increase together unless your board offers the option to UN-SYNC.
#4 So, increase the FSB rate and decrease the memory multiplier/divider so the RAM stays close to the stock speed for it,and you should be good for basic OC. (ram being over or under some won't hurt.)


----------



## Malik Sajid

Oh man I thought that thread got no life anymore. I really appreciate your concern.
I think that the BIOS is going to hold me back as it doest present settings like Vcore or DRAM multiplier so I can't adjust the Ram as you said but fortunately there are 3 newer version am going to update it. But I just have a question: Why one should care about Ram fsb if it's going to be underlocked to its stock fsb anyway? Or it's underlocked according to the new cpu fsb?
Sorry for my English. I did my best xD


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Oh man I thought that thread got no life anymore. I really appreciate your concern.
> I think that the BIOS is going to hold me back as it doest present settings like Vcore or DRAM multiplier so I can't adjust the Ram as you said but fortunately there are 3 newer version am going to update it. But I just have a question: Why one should care about Ram fsb if it's going to be underlocked to its stock fsb anyway? Or it's underlocked according to the new cpu fsb?
> Sorry for my English. I did my best xD


At STOCK settings, Frequency ? 3000 MHz
Bus speed ? 1333 MHz
Clock multiplier ? 9
that means your board is set @ 9 x 333 (1333divided by 4 = 333.25)
Ram is 800MHz so it will be using a multiplier of 2.40 (2.40 x 333.25=799.8MHz)
They round totals UP by the way.








So, if we increase the cpu to 3.6GHz (3600MHz) That's 9 x 400 (increasing the FSB to 1600)
That increases the RAM speed using the CURRENT multiplier of 2.4 to 960MHz instead of it's base of 800MHz. (2.4x400=960)
Lowering the RAM multiplier down to 2.0 will make the ram speed 800MHz which should be stable. (2.0 x 400 = 800MHz)
Look for an option called LINKED /UNSYNKED in reguards to the ram. You want it UNLINKED. That way it WON'T change with the cpu.That was an nvidia chipset option mostly,U may have that.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Aha that explains alot! Thanks, bro for your time and for all that useful informations. As I told you it seems that my BIOS is outdated it's v1.1 and doesn't have those options you are referring to. I will update it to v1.55 and come back to tell what I have achieved.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Aha that explains alot! Thanks, bro for your time and for all that useful informations. As I told you it seems that my BIOS is outdated it's v1.1 and doesn't have those options you are referring to. I will update it to v1.55 and come back to tell what I have achieved.


It may also offer an option like 1:1, or 2:1, 3:2 ect. for the ram go with either 1:1 or 2:1 if overclocking. (under 400 you should be fine with 2:1)


----------



## Malik Sajid

That's all I got. I'm still on The old BIOS version with my old cpu e5500


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> That's all I got. I'm still on The old BIOS version with my old cpu e5500


If your bios only supports "big jumps" like from 667 FSB -> 800 FSB -> 1066 FSB, then it's not an overclocking system and don't try. That's the bottom line of it. Sorry to be harsh but that's just the truth of it.

Overclocking systems let you adjust the FSB in +1 mhz or +5 Mhz increments. And you need control over cpu v-core voltage as well and I don't even see an option for that anywhere in what you showed us.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> That's all I got. I'm still on The old BIOS version with my old cpu e5500


You have it on Manual(which as it says is unlinked) NOW you should be able to just click on FSB Clock and adjust it higher by using the + key or changeing to number there manually(entering,say,832) for an OC of your CURRENT cpu to 2.912MHz or 2.91GHz (an INCREASE of.11GHz and will show on most software.







Small enough to most likely not fail,but large enough to be visible. U decrease the FSB clock the same way. Click on it, either enter the new amount, or use the - key tomove down to the amount you want. (those keys are PLUS and MINUS as in math symbols).


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> If your bios only supports "big jumps" like from 667 FSB -> 800 FSB -> 1066 FSB, then it's not an overclocking system and don't try. That's the bottom line of it. Sorry to be harsh but that's just the truth of it.
> 
> Overclocking systems let you adjust the FSB in +1 mhz or +5 Mhz increments. And you need control over cpu v-core voltage as well and I don't even see an option for that anywhere in what you showed us.


LOL, U were too quick to judge I think. This is an older nvidia chipset based board(630i) If you look @ the bottom of his pic,it tells him to use "enter to select" and +/ -/ to :value. My gigabyte board is identical in the way I have to select and change values and they start @ low end or what's installed currently and let you change from there. (up/down by 1MHz ratio) My RAM I have to set the multiplier on because unlike him,I CAN'T unlink mine from the cpu.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, U were too quick to judge I think. This is an older nvidia chipset based board(630i) If you look @ the bottom of his pic,it tells him to use "enter to select" and +/ -/ to :value. My gigabyte board is identical in the way I have to select and change values and they start @ low end or what's installed currently and let you change from there. (up/down by 1MHz ratio) My RAM I have to set the multiplier on because unlike him,I CAN'T unlink mine from the cpu.


Except unless I missed it there's no cpu voltage option anywhere. So yeah maybe he can overclock a little bit, but limited by stock voltage so.. almost no point. Any gains will be extremely small and not worth it.

Can try a little bit though.

Overclocking isn't really "Worth it" for day to day usage in a computer and isn't even really going to make a "Noticeable difference" in daily computing until you get in to the +30% to +40% range. Which.. just simply isn't possible unless you add voltage to chips too, usually.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, U were too quick to judge I think. This is an older nvidia chipset based board(630i) If you look @ the bottom of his pic,it tells him to use "enter to select" and +/ -/ to :value. My gigabyte board is identical in the way I have to select and change values and they start @ low end or what's installed currently and let you change from there. (up/down by 1MHz ratio) My RAM I have to set the multiplier on because unlike him,I CAN'T unlink mine from the cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except unless I missed it there's no cpu voltage option anywhere. So yeah maybe he can overclock a little bit, but limited by stock voltage so.. almost no point. Any gains will be extremely small and not worth it.
> 
> Can try a little bit though.
> 
> Overclocking isn't really "Worth it" for day to day usage in a computer and isn't even really going to make a "Noticeable difference" in daily computing until you get in to the +30% to +40% range. Which.. just simply isn't possible unless you add voltage to chips too, usually.
Click to expand...

He can try and see.

I have gotten a Q6600 for example to 2.8 to 3Ghz with Stock Vcore and a FSB OC. A Q9650, I don't know, maybe 3.1?


----------



## Retrorockit

Things have been pretty quiet around here lately. It's funny because every day I get questions at Tomshardware about pinmods, and OCing OEM LGA775s.
I came across something at Notebook review that might stir things up a little bit. They're O/Cing Socket P CORE2 CPUs mostly so be careful transposing any photos. But I guess in the laptop world there are no ASUS P5s so they have to be more creative than PC folks.
http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/pll-pinmod-overclocking-methods-and-examples.393027/
144 pages of BSEL, PLL Hardware and software mods including what looks like how to push a chipset to higher than rated FSB settings. Memory MCH timing mods and module reflash info. also. Notebooks are almost all locked BIOS, so here's the good stuff.

BTW my Dell P965 is locked to 266fsb. I saw in some other dead threads that they did support 333fsb. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## kithylin

In the 775 world things are -CHEAP- today! And fun to play with.

My current "play toy" is I picked up an Asus P5E3-Premium [email protected] on ebay used for $43 shipped. Works 100% perfectly. Then I got a "Box" of Core2duo 6MB Wolfdale chips. 45 chips for $35 shipped including shipping. Which the stupid seller shipped them all one on top of the other bare in the box with no protection.. which means 25% of them literally went in the trash, because components were scraped off the bottom of em. But still not terrible for what I paid. Out of the 75% that remained.. another 25% have been treated poorly by whom ever had them and the top of the IHS was complete concave and would not even spread the TIM when my waterblock was bolted on to them. Completely useless.. in the trash also. So out of all of it I only got about 21 chips that were usable for $35.. comes out to about $1.67/each. Cheap enough to burn through the lot of em and try overclocking the snot out of em. Custom water loop for my P5E3 board and I got to clocking.

I've only tried the first 5 out of the lot and then got tired of it and put the box of chips aside once I had a "Good" one. Nothing "Crazy 5 Ghz" to write home about but I did have one stable @ 4.68 Ghz and 520 FSB. Looped it up with one of my massively-overclocked water cooled EVGA GTX 470 Hydro Copper FTW boards (I have a matched pair with sequential serial #'s). Being a crossfire board sadly I can only use 1 card.. might consider figuring out and trying that hacked drivers to enable SLI on it later.

Anyway, final result:


----------



## schuck6566

alot of questions come to the 771 mod thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/12290#post_26240473 We get questions for everything there.


----------



## Malik Sajid

I'm fascinated by the retro gaming rigs! I feel that it's kind of fun to play around with these old stuff just like an old car getting pimped out!


----------



## Retrorockit

I follow the LGA771 forum. Has anyone there tried the BSEL mod. Just mark where the 775 notches would be and use the 775 diagrams. VID mod also.

The link I posted above may require a little translation since it has Mobile CPUs and chipsets. And PLL chip terms.

TME is a board level PLL chip mod that removes the fsb limit from OEM boards. Makes them "unlocked' you need PLL chip pinout to do this.

FSLx (x=a.b.c) Is a PLL chipmod that works like BSEL (it's the other end of the BSEL traces). It hardwires the FSB selection. It can bypass any chipset BSEL protection. I think Throttlestop software can do this by turning off EIST . But hard mod will work in Linux etc.

Both of these enable or enhance software FSB overclocks on locked BIOS computers.

LMAO if it turns out all Intel chipsets support 400FSB.


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks for the rep.
Was it for the OEM MB unlock, or the LGA771 BSEL tip?


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Thanks for the rep.
> Was it for the OEM MB unlock, or the LGA771 BSEL tip?


Was actually for all the above. We get people suggesting "use a BSEL" or "use a pin mod" on the board to get a faster OC, but they just assume We noobs will know what they mean. When we look online,the AMOUNT of information about the subject makes trying to figure out what to use and when/why kinda daunting. I've yet to use them,but knowing which I'd want is a big step towards actually making the attempt.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Except unless I missed it there's no cpu voltage option anywhere. So yeah maybe he can overclock a little bit, but limited by stock voltage so.. almost no point. Any gains will be extremely small and not worth it.
> 
> Can try a little bit though.
> 
> Overclocking isn't really "Worth it" for day to day usage in a computer and isn't even really going to make a "Noticeable difference" in daily computing until you get in to the +30% to +40% range. Which.. just simply isn't possible unless you add voltage to chips too, usually.


Throttlestop software can do Voltage on the run in Windows, and save the setting. Has temp, benchmarking and light stress test included.
It's those laptop guys again.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Was actually for all the above. We get people suggesting "use a BSEL" or "use a pin mod" on the board to get a faster OC, but they just assume We noobs will know what they mean. When we look online,the AMOUNT of information about the subject makes trying to figure out what to use and when/why kinda daunting. I've yet to use them,but knowing which I'd want is a big step towards actually making the attempt.


I understand the confusion because there are more than one technique for each BSEL. The older one used traces from one pad to another. The newer one they figured out that covering the pad with tape did the same thing. It was easier, and reversible. There are really only 2 of interest. 266 to 333 mostly for old LGA775. and 333 to 400 which would apply to most Xeons.
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2125877/tape-mod-bsel-mod-intel-q6600.html?_ga=2.155958907.1397896737.1500914910-238557165.1481406796
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?232678-E8xxx-Q9xx0-FSB-1600-pin-mod.

Actually I believe the 2nd one would do 266 to 400 also since it includes the first one. 333 to 400 should just need one pin covered, the 333 pin should be good already.
It does require the MB PLL to support the faster FSB. That's where TME mod comes in.


----------



## Retrorockit

I guess I could say a little more about how the Tape Mods work.
The 266 FSB setting all 3 BSEL pins are set LOW. The CPU connects the 3 MB pins to GRD which lower the voltage in those circuits
The 333 FSB sets the end pin High. If you tape up that pin you remove the GRD and voltage goes high.
The 400 FSB sets 2 pins HIGH. If you tape up that pin it goes HIGH also.

The older mods were complicated because they tried to connect the HIGH pins to Voltage. But this wasn't necessary, removing the GRD was all that was needed. Also the GRD connection was still there to cause problems unless you insulated the back of the new trace. Tape is the way to go for BSEL.

2-1-0 < BSEL#

L L L 266fsb

H L L 333fsb

H H L 400fsb


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I guess I could say a little more about how the Tape Mods work.
> The 266 FSB setting all 3 BSEL pins are set LOW. The CPU connects the 3 MB pins to GRD which lower the voltage in those circuits
> The 333 FSB sets the end pin High. If you tape up that pin you remove the GRD and voltage goes high.
> The 400 FSB sets 2 pins HIGH. If you tape up that pin it goes HIGH also.
> 
> The older mods were complicated because they tried to connect the HIGH pins to Voltage. But this wasn't necessary, removing the GRD was all that was needed. Also the GRD connection was still there to cause problems unless you insulated the back of the new trace. Tape is the way to go for BSEL.
> 
> 2-1-0 < BSEL#
> 
> L L L 266fsb
> 
> H L L 333fsb
> 
> H H L 400fsb


dang, now you have me wondering if this would work on the x5470 (socket 771) or similar cpu's. Would be sweet to have dual cpu's running @ 4.0 on a server board.


----------



## Retrorockit

Since they interchange between sockets they must be using the same pinouts. I think if you drew the LGA775 notches on the 771 then the pad mods would make sense. Most Xeon MB support the 400fsb since Xeons came that way. So the pad mod to 400fsb on a 333 Xeon should work. The VID mods also.

page 49-55 here shoud be of use.
https://www.intel.com/content/dam/doc/design-guide/voltage-regulator-down-11-0-processor-power-delivery-guide.pdf


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> dang, now you have me wondering if this would work on the x5470 (socket 771) or similar cpu's. Would be sweet to have dual cpu's running @ 4.0 on a server board.


Actually you should be looking at Workstations since most of them support dual GPUs also.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Actually you should be looking at Workstations since most of them support dual GPUs also.


(groans) WHERE would I put more builds? LOL (see pic for example of surplus builds)


----------



## Retrorockit

I could get at least 4more in that space.


----------



## Willius

I'm new to the world of 775, had lots of fun benching e8500 and e8400 on REX and LN2.

5800Mhz +





Did some Pifast, SuperPi 1M and 32M and wPrime 32M.

(If you're interested in the scores click the hwbot icon <----)
I must say, what people said was true, 775 is a magical platform for sure


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nice runs man, congratulations on that killer FSB board








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> I must say, what people said was true, 775 is a magical platform for sure


^^Still one of the best platforms for sure!


----------



## SirWaWa

will a 1060GTX pair up fine with a QX9650?
I assume it will be a significant upgrade from a 580GTX


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> will a 1060GTX pair up fine with a QX9650?
> I assume it will be a significant upgrade from a 580GTX


1060s don't have SLI fingers FYI


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willius*
> 
> 1060s don't have SLI fingers FYI


it will not be an SLI configuration


----------



## Hydroplane

Still running my 9 year old Q9550. At 3.8 GHz, 1.32 volts.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> it will not be an SLI configuration


I don't see a problem,A fellow was running a pair of 980's in sli with a QX cpu before he went to the xeon mod. He had no issues.Agter going to the mod,he later went to a pair of 980ti's so the system can handle the cards,the cpu may bottle neck some,but that's 2 be expected from a 4c/4t.All depends on what it's being used with. and here's a comparison between a gtx1060 6Gb, and a gtx580 3Gb http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=3540&gid2=3207&compare=geforce-gtx-1060-vs-geforce-gtx-580-evga-3gb-edition


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> will a 1060GTX pair up fine with a QX9650?
> I assume it will be a significant upgrade from a 580GTX


Nvidia does not allow you to use SLI with anything below a GTX-1070, and even then only 2-way. This is nvidia today, this is how nvidia works today. To use SLI on pascal it's GTX 1070 and up. There's nothing to be done to change that. But the official stance is 2-way only, some people have managed to get 3-way and 4-way working with nvidia inspector though.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Nvidia does not allow you to use SLI with anything below a GTX-1070, and even then only 2-way. This is nvidia today, this is how nvidia works today. To use SLI on pascal it's GTX 1070 and up. There's nothing to be done to change that. But the official stance is 2-way only, some people have managed to get 3-way and 4-way working with nvidia inspector though.


... misread
pair up, not a pair


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> ... misread
> pair up, not a pair


Whoops







my bad, ah well. I saw someone else going commenting on SLI and didn't read up.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Whoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bad, ah well. I saw someone else going commenting on SLI and didn't read up.


LOL, just was pointing out that a QX had run a pair of 980's so should be okay with a 1060.


----------



## kithylin

. Nevermind


----------



## Retrorockit

I've seen a lot of Q9650 GTX1060 matchings in some Dells at userbenchmark.com. The CPU scores around 40%, and the GPU about 68%. With an overclock the QX should work just fine.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-780/3883
I n a Dell T3400 with Throttlestop overclock the QX goes 4.15Ghz.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I've seen a lot of Q9650 GTX1060 matchings in some Dells at userbenchmark.com. The CPU scores around 40%, and the GPU about 68%. With an overclock the QX should work just fine.
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-780/3883
> I n a Dell T3400 with Throttlestop overclock the QX goes 4.15Ghz.


I hope you have some -really- good cooling, custom water or AIO or a huge air cooler. If you pair a newer gpu with a chip like that, sure it'll work but it'll be running the cpu chip at 100% load on all 4 cores constantly while playing and make em run super hot.


----------



## Retrorockit

Hers a Dell T3400 QX9650 @ 4.15GHz scoring 57% CPU. I know the guy he's running a Dell T9303 cooler because that's all there is for a BTX Mid Tower. If your going to overclock coolig is always part of the deal.

http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/3530803


----------



## coreykill99

so. went playing on Ebay a week or so ago. ended up with 67 cpus because, you know. I need more projects to cram into my already busy life.
im looking around ebay and the options seem kinda slim pickings on motherboards for these. I expect most of the cpu's don't work but the sale didn't say broken. just said untested. and at $10 for the lot. ill take that chance. So I see a few diff mobos being name dropped in the last few pages. but does anyone know off the top of their heads what would be a good board to look out for. cause im pretty sure the OEM dell boards just wont do. and a lot of the others they seem to want pretty hefty prices.
I have various speeds of
Pentium 4
Pentium Dual
Celeron D
Core 2 dou
Core 2 Quad
And about a dozen Xeon chips. im sure I will have to mod them. but I would still like to know if they work.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so. went playing on Ebay a week or so ago. ended up with 67 cpus because, you know. I need more projects to cram into my already busy life.
> im looking around ebay and the options seem kinda slim pickings on motherboards for these. I expect most of the cpu's don't work but the sale didn't say broken. just said untested. and at $10 for the lot. ill take that chance. So I see a few diff mobos being name dropped in the last few pages. but does anyone know off the top of their heads what would be a good board to look out for. cause im pretty sure the OEM dell boards just wont do. and a lot of the others they seem to want pretty hefty prices.
> I have various speeds of
> Pentium 4
> Pentium Dual
> Celeron D
> Core 2 dou
> Core 2 Quad
> And about a dozen Xeon chips. im sure I will have to mod them. but I would still like to know if they work.


Holy crap, that's a lot of chips lol. I can vouch for the Asus P5E3 series, they should be able to run most of those and overclock well.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so. went playing on Ebay a week or so ago. ended up with 67 cpus because, you know. I need more projects to cram into my already busy life.
> im looking around ebay and the options seem kinda slim pickings on motherboards for these. I expect most of the cpu's don't work but the sale didn't say broken. just said untested. and at $10 for the lot. ill take that chance. So I see a few diff mobos being name dropped in the last few pages. but does anyone know off the top of their heads what would be a good board to look out for. cause im pretty sure the OEM dell boards just wont do. and a lot of the others they seem to want pretty hefty prices.
> I have various speeds of
> Pentium 4
> Pentium Dual
> Celeron D
> Core 2 dou
> Core 2 Quad
> And about a dozen Xeon chips. im sure I will have to mod them. but I would still like to know if they work.


I'm running an OC'd xeon e5450 on a GA EP35-DS3R.It handles the P4,celeron,PDual,CeleronD,C2D,C2Q all as defaults with the later bios. Handled my e5450 ok, only regret is the power is 4 plug and not 8 so is a little less stable. Can't say about the x5470 because I couldn't get a stable high OC with IT reguardless what board,so figured it was my cpu. See post #12373 for example. http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/12370#post_26344262


----------



## SirWaWa

okay, so you guys are saying a 1060 will be fine on a Q9650... that's good to hear.
what if I step it up to a 1070 Ti, it's close to a 1080 on paper


----------



## Malik Sajid

Guys, I've got a Q9650 runs at 3.6ghz 9x400 1.13750v in BIOS and temp never goes beyond 60c (IBT high stress), at that point I thought that I got a good chip so I tried to go for 4.0ghz 9x450 but it fails after 2 passes on IBT maybe because of my cheap kingston valueram as it gives me 1 error after 1 pass on memtest when I runs it @450mhz, that's not what worries me most, my temp is going crazy while stressing @4.0ghz 1.32v it was 76~85c !! is that normal for that chip under stress? and can I reach 4.0ghz if I replaced my cheap ram with an overclocking one?
Mobo: asus p5q-e
My cooler is cryorig R1 ultimate and my idle temp is 35c


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Guys, I've got a Q9650 runs at 3.6ghz 9x400 1.13750v in BIOS and temp never goes beyond 60c (IBT high stress), at that point I thought that I got a good chip so I tried to go for 4.0ghz 9x450 but it fails after 2 passes on IBT maybe because of my cheap kingston valueram as it gives me 1 error after 1 pass on memtest when I runs it @450mhz, that's not what worries me most, my temp is going crazy while stressing @4.0ghz 1.32v it was 76~85c !! is that normal for that chip under stress? and can I reach 4.0ghz if I replaced my cheap ram with an overclocking one?
> Mobo: asus p5q-e
> My cooler is cryorig R1 ultimate and my idle temp is 35c


Those are pretty good voltages for the clock speeds, to get 3.8 stable in prime95 I need 1.35v bios, 1.32v actual. I have tried for 4 ghz at 1.4v bios and it still wasn't stable. But I was out of cooler at that point as the chip was hitting 100c and downclocking so there was no point.

Your temps at 4.0 1.32v are comparable to mine. I think your cooler is better than mine (Zalman 9700) so you may want to try re-seating it or make sure your case has good airflow. I know my case could have better airflow, since the top gets hot when I run prime95 after a few minutes.

Mine is a Q9550 C1 though, a 9650 should get a few more mhz per voltage.


----------



## kithylin

I've overclocked many Intel 775 chips for years now, quads and core2duo's, they max out about 100c and don't actually trip thermal shutdown until about 107c - 110c. So as long as you can keep it in the 100c or below range you should be fine. I ran a Q6600, and later a Q8400 @ 95c - 100c for over 2 years first one and 1.5 years the Q8400 and they were all fine. I still have the 6600 around here somewhere if I can find it. You can get replacement Q8400 chips for $8 shipped today and most of them will do at least 4 ghz if you feed em enough volts. Some of em will do more, depends on silicon lotto.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Those are pretty good voltages for the clock speeds, to get 3.8 stable in prime95 I need 1.35v bios, 1.32v actual. I have tried for 4 ghz at 1.4v bios and it still wasn't stable. But I was out of cooler at that point as the chip was hitting 100c and downclocking so there was no point.
> 
> Your temps at 4.0 1.32v are comparable to mine. I think your cooler is better than mine (Zalman 9700) so you may want to try re-seating it or make sure your case has good airflow. I know my case could have better airflow, since the top gets hot when I run prime95 after a few minutes.
> 
> Mine is a Q9550 C1 though, a 9650 should get a few more mhz per voltage.


Yeah it surprised me @3.6ghz speed I can even boot and doing stuff with 1.12500 but it fails under the stress due to VDroop! I heard that GTL Ref adjustment can help with lowering vCore
so here's a really good article about it: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?202292-How-to-set-up-GTL-Ref-Values-for-45nm-amp-65nm
it may help us achieving 4.0ghz at lower voltage/temp. I'm going to try optimize my GTL tomorrow and I will post my result but I'm sure that my ram is holding me back maybe I need to buy some hyperX sticks
As for the airflow, I have a corsair carbide spec-03 I had to rotate my cooler 90 degrees so I can place it I also can't close the side window which messes up the airflow









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I've overclocked many Intel 775 chips for years now, quads and core2duo's, they max out about 100c and don't actually trip thermal shutdown until about 107c - 110c. So as long as you can keep it in the 100c or below range you should be fine. I ran a Q6600, and later a Q8400 @ 95c - 100c for over 2 years first one and 1.5 years the Q8400 and they were all fine. I still have the 6600 around here somewhere if I can find it. You can get replacement Q8400 chips for $8 shipped today and most of them will do at least 4 ghz if you feed em enough volts. Some of em will do more, depends on silicon lotto.


wow, I never knew that C2Q can handle such temps like that, but I'm asking as my cooler is a top tier cooler so I'm just Disappointed by being unable to tame that chip at a fairly moderated voltage! I live in Egypt so shipping would cost a leg and an arm, I'm really happy with my Q9650 I got it for 15$ and I'll give up on it for only a x5470, IMO it's the best chip ever created for that platform, it's 10x multiplier, E0 stepping and 120 TDP @3.33ghz that's sexy!


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I've overclocked many Intel 775 chips for years now, quads and core2duo's, they max out about 100c and don't actually trip thermal shutdown until about 107c - 110c. So as long as you can keep it in the 100c or below range you should be fine. I ran a Q6600, and later a Q8400 @ 95c - 100c for over 2 years first one and 1.5 years the Q8400 and they were all fine. I still have the 6600 around here somewhere if I can find it. You can get replacement Q8400 chips for $8 shipped today and most of them will do at least 4 ghz if you feed em enough volts. Some of em will do more, depends on silicon lotto.


Mine will drop the multi to 6x around 97C on the hottest core, at least according to hwmonitor. Of course, my chip has been run an average of 8 hours a day for the past 9 years, the majority of which were at similar clocks, so it's been pretty beat on by this point.

I could probably hit 4-4.3 GHz with a custom loop, enough volts, and some DDR3-2133 ram. I know my board can run a 500+ FSB stable. Though if I was going to spend any money I'd build a whole new rig.

I'm not really worried too much about killing it since it's worth about $20 now, lol. And if it died I'd have an excuse to upgrade


----------



## schuck6566

Just some tjmax temp's if anyone's interested. here's the quad's and the xeon's we mostly use for the mods.Note the 15 degree difference in max temp 'tween the xeon's & 45nm Quads. If you ARE gonna switch,remember to take that into account when checking temps,ect.
65nm Desktop CPUs Model Tj Max (B2/B3/L2) Tj Max (G0/M0)
E6000 and E4000 series 70°C 80°C
X6800 75°C 85°C
Q6000 series 80°C 90°C
QX6000 series 80°C 90°C
QX68xx series 80°C 80°C
E1000 series 75°C 85°C

45nm Desktop CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
E8000 and E7000 series 100°C
Q9000 and Q8000 series 100°C
QX9650 95°C
QX977x 85°C
45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
X54xx series 85°C
E54xx series 85°C
L5408 95°C
L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C
See post #8 for the complete list of c2d/c2q xeon cpu temps as of 2008 from intel with an attached txt file if anyone wants a copy to keep.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios


----------



## SirWaWa

how do you get ddr2 non-ecc ram nowadays?
16gb or more


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> Mine will drop the multi to 6x around 97C on the hottest core, at least according to hwmonitor. Of course, my chip has been run an average of 8 hours a day for the past 9 years, the majority of which were at similar clocks, so it's been pretty beat on by this point.
> 
> I could probably hit 4-4.3 GHz with a custom loop, enough volts, and some DDR3-2133 ram. I know my board can run a 500+ FSB stable. Though if I was going to spend any money I'd build a whole new rig.
> 
> I'm not really worried too much about killing it since it's worth about $20 now, lol. And if it died I'd have an excuse to upgrade


I forget off hand exactly what that is. I believe it's EIST and/or C1E in bios or both. The thing that tells 775 chips to throttle down if they get hot. It's an option you can disable somewhere, at least in most consumer motherboards. OEM boards from dell/hp/etc may not have the option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Just some tjmax temp's if anyone's interested. here's the quad's and the xeon's we mostly use for the mods.Note the 15 degree difference in max temp 'tween the xeon's & 45nm Quads. If you ARE gonna switch,remember to take that into account when checking temps,ect.
> 65nm Desktop CPUs Model Tj Max (B2/B3/L2) Tj Max (G0/M0)
> E6000 and E4000 series 70°C 80°C
> X6800 75°C 85°C
> Q6000 series 80°C 90°C
> QX6000 series 80°C 90°C
> QX68xx series 80°C 80°C
> E1000 series 75°C 85°C
> 
> 45nm Desktop CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
> E8000 and E7000 series 100°C
> Q9000 and Q8000 series 100°C
> QX9650 95°C
> QX977x 85°C
> 45nm Xeon Quad-Core CPUs Model Tj Max (Stepping unspecified)
> X54xx series 85°C
> E54xx series 85°C
> L5408 95°C
> L5430, L5420, L5410 70°C
> See post #8 for the complete list of c2d/c2q xeon cpu temps as of 2008 from intel with an attached txt file if anyone wants a copy to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616059/xeon-microcodes-added-to-socket-775-bios


I've found myself in testing that there's a big difference in "Intel's published Tjc max temperatures" and the "Actual max temperatures" In my testing the "actual max" is 100c for all "Core" era chips, core2duo, quads, and xeons, and xeon quads, based on the same family or later as desktop Core series (kensfield, penryn), and they don't actually trip thermal shutdown until about 107c anyway. And it doesn't even hurt em. If you overheat em they just shut the system off, then let em cool and run it again. At least the several I worked with. With core2duo at least the thermal protection is hard-wired and can't be disabled. But on some core2quads (Q6600) you can totally disable it in some systems. I ran a Q6600 over to 125c once with the thermal protection in bios disabled and melted it at about 125c, on purpose to figure out where the max was and what happened when it got that hot. And even after that it "Worked" but at 700 mhz and only 1 cpu core worked. Intel's "Limp Home" mechanism. I think I damaged the motherboard too in the process as that board won't take core2duos anymore after that, no idea why. No obvious physical damage on it.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> how do you get ddr2 non-ecc ram nowadays?
> 16gb or more


I just used DDR3 lol

Not sure if it works on the 65nm chips


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> how do you get ddr2 non-ecc ram nowadays?
> 16gb or more


most of the people I know get it on sites like ebay. I grabbed 8Gb of 1066MHz ddr2 (4 x 2Gb). The non eec ddr2 that's 4Gb is outrageous in price.


----------



## coreykill99

so, I know its probably not great but I just nabbed a MSI MS-7529 G31M3 V2 off ebay for $20 I know its probably trash but I just couldn't justify 60+ dollars for a board that I am just gonna kick around and beat up. have my main rig for that, grabbed 2gb of ddr2 800 for 7$ and 5 xeon adapters for 4$ so all in with chips and everything for idk $50 or so. hopefully things start showing up in about a week and well see if any of my 67 paperweights might be useful for more than just being made into key chains. which actually was the original plan with this lol. keep you posted when things start moving.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so, I know its probably not great but I just nabbed a MSI MS-7529 G31M3 V2 off ebay for $20 I know its probably trash but I just couldn't justify 60+ dollars for a board that I am just gonna kick around and beat up. have my main rig for that, grabbed 2gb of ddr2 800 for 7$ and 5 xeon adapters for 4$ so all in with chips and everything for idk $50 or so. hopefully things start showing up in about a week and well see if any of my 67 paperweights might be useful for more than just being made into key chains. which actually was the original plan with this lol. keep you posted when things start moving.


Less than half sized VRM's, no heatsinks on VRM's for those boards.. if you do overclock, I'd suggest monitoring the motherboard surface temps with a IR Thermometer as it'll run a pretty high chance of melting the board. If it even has overclocking.. doubt it even supports it at all.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreykill99*
> 
> so, I know its probably not great but I just nabbed a MSI MS-7529 G31M3 V2 off ebay for $20 I know its probably trash but I just couldn't justify 60+ dollars for a board that I am just gonna kick around and beat up. have my main rig for that, grabbed 2gb of ddr2 800 for 7$ and 5 xeon adapters for 4$ so all in with chips and everything for idk $50 or so. hopefully things start showing up in about a week and well see if any of my 67 paperweights might be useful for more than just being made into key chains. which actually was the original plan with this lol. keep you posted when things start moving.


Just an FYI, the bios from MSI wouldn't let me ADD any additonal codes to it. So when U get ready to try the xeon's,you may need to delete a code or 2 to put the xeon codes in. I BELIEVE this is the right one for the board you mentioned. Double ck yourself before you download it. I may be wrong.https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/G31M3L_V2__G31M3LS_V2


----------



## coreykill99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Less than half sized VRM's, no heatsinks on VRM's for those boards.. if you do overclock, I'd suggest monitoring the motherboard surface temps with a IR Thermometer as it'll run a pretty high chance of melting the board. If it even has overclocking.. doubt it even supports it at all.


I know its disappointing to most of you, I openly admitted I knew it was trash. the reason I bought it as most of the nicer boards I keep seeing on Ebay are already in the 70-80 dollar range. I wont say over budget but idk if at the moment this project is worth that much, to me at least. at this point all I am wanting to see is how many of these chips even turn on not necessarily clock the hell out of them out of the gate, I am fully expecting less than 10 of the 70 to function. but if enough of them look decent and functional I was planning on flipping this back to someone else and getting a better board. as for the vrm's its amazing looking back how few boards even had heat sinks on them. but anyway I have a bunch of fet and vrm sinks ive ripped off other boards as I went through them over the years. was planning on putting them on this when it arrived. even a few of those little copper sinks that everyone says don't do anything. still dosent make up for how crappy they are but at least they wont die during posting.
im hoping im wrong and more than just a few turn on and I actually have a fun project ahead of me. but I doubt it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Just an FYI, the bios from MSI wouldn't let me ADD any additonal codes to it. So when U get ready to try the xeon's,you may need to delete a code or 2 to put the xeon codes in. I BELIEVE this is the right one for the board you mentioned. Double ck yourself before you download it. I may be wrong.https://us.msi.com/Motherboard/support/G31M3L_V2__G31M3LS_V2


hey thanks. yeah that's the right one pretty amazing how many manufacturers don't even have drivers for these boards anymore on their sites. one of the reasons I grabbed this one even knowing its pretty bad. as they still had drivers and bios files for it on their site.


----------



## Hydroplane

IMO anything over $40 for an LGA775 board is overpriced. I wouldn't worry too much about the VRMs, maybe point a fan at them.


----------



## Willius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> IMO anything over $40 for an LGA775 board is overpriced. I wouldn't worry too much about the VRMs, maybe point a fan at them.


Unless it's a REX


----------



## Malik Sajid

Finally 4.0Ghz stable!
Mobo: ASUS P5Q-E
Cooler: Cryorig R1

It's all in the GTL Ref settings; before tweaking these values [CPU/NB GTL Ref] I managed to push my chip to 4.0ghz stable but with really massive voltages then I've read some articles talking about the GTL and how a small increase have such a large impact in stability so I just played with it bumping up the NB GTL from AUTO=0.630x to 0.635x and the CPU GTL [0/2], [1/3] from AUTO to 0.640x/0.680x and these are my BIOS settings

before / after..
vCore: 1.4v / 1.275v
CPU PLL: 1.6v / 1.5v
VTT: 1.44v / 1.20v
vNB: 1.46v / 1.26

I've read a lot of overclocking articles and only few ones talking about the GTL and the vast majority of the guides suggest to leave it on AUTO!
I want to say that any small decrease to these huge voltages before tweaking the GTL and I can't stand for 2 passes in IBT or 3mins in OCCT and I'm still working to get lower voltages.


----------



## alancsalt

There was an overclocking phase there with Socket 775 when GTLs were getting a lot of attention, but they didn't seem to have much effect on my X48-DQ6 and E8500.
Think 4GHz is good for a quad.

E8500 - https://valid.x86.fr/777098


----------



## Malik Sajid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There was an overclocking phase there with Socket 775 when GTLs were getting a lot of attention, but they didn't seem to have much effect on my X48-DQ6 and E8500.


A friend of mine got a P5E3 PRO when I was trying to help him to overclock a Q6600 I notice that his BIOS got only one option for the GTLs so he can't tweak it separately for each pair of cores just like the P45 Boards (I have CPU GTL Ref [0/2] and CPU GTL Ref [1/3] that's maybe restricting the overclocking ability of these boards or at least marginalizing the GTLs effect in some cases!


----------



## cdoublejj

cut up some old junk heatsinks and use the arctic silver epoxy to to glue them to VRMs and use some old blower fans out of a junk old laptop to cool them them and you can probably double sided adhesive the blower fan in there.

EDIT: also the Q9505S the "S" is important can be had on ebay for like $25 and is 65 watts!!! 1333mhz bus too but, only 6m cache.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There was an overclocking phase there with Socket 775 when GTLs were getting a lot of attention, but they didn't seem to have much effect on my X48-DQ6 and E8500.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine got a P5E3 PRO when I was trying to help him to overclock a Q6600 I notice that his BIOS got only one option for the GTLs so he can't tweak it separately for each pair of cores just like the P45 Boards (I have CPU GTL Ref [0/2] and CPU GTL Ref [1/3] that's maybe restricting the overclocking ability of these boards or at least marginalizing the GTLs effect in some cases!
Click to expand...

The DQ6 had two, but I couldn't get any benefit out of them. For a while I put an extraordinary amount of time into reading up on them and trying various settings, but did not get any lasting improvement. Had a good OCD binge. Good luck with that.


----------



## kithylin

I have a DQ6 in the other room in a box.. I've overclocked the everloving s--- out of it over the years and used it for all of my "what happens when 775 chips run at 120c" tests and ran a core2duo wolfdale chip @ 5.4 ghz on water in it @ 1.7v and stuff like that. It's mostly burnt out by now and won't accept dual cores any more and flakes out and does "boot looping" with any core2quad in it.

I recently picked up a P5E3 premium wifi-ap board off ebay for $34 total shipped, but I haven't done a lot with it. I had a core2duo wolfdale chip in it perfectly stable @ 4.78 Ghz and gamed on it for a little while. But then I had to swap it's power supply in to my X99 rig and set up the P5E3 board on my refurbished seasonic 1KW platinum psu and it won't even POST at the OC that was stable with the other power supply. I need to go get in there and sit down and re-tune it and see where I can get it on this crappy power supply and play with it. I wanted to set it as a Windows-XP-32 retro gaming rig for some older games. Doubt I'll ever get the cpu to or past 4.5 ghz until I get another power supply for it. It's assembled and built in the other room I just haven't re-tuned it yet for this other PSU. I did like however that I can save it's bios profiles to a usb flash stick and restore from it later, which essentially means thousands of possible OC profiles to save. Even supports sub-folders and such.

I haven't put any quads in the P5E3 yet, I really should get a few since they're so cheap, look for a bundle listing or something.


----------



## alancsalt

Funny how some older games play better on the hardware of their day than on new hardware.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I kinda miss my old Q6600. Had so much fun and learned so much using it. Still remember pushing it to 4.2GHz in the cold and having my UD3P inductors squeal from the power it was pulling.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I have a DQ6 in the other room in a box.. I've overclocked the everloving s--- out of it over the years and used it for all of my "what happens when 775 chips run at 120c" tests and ran a core2duo wolfdale chip @ 5.4 ghz on water in it @ 1.7v and stuff like that. It's mostly burnt out by now and won't accept dual cores any more and flakes out and does "boot looping" with any core2quad in it.
> 
> I recently picked up a P5E3 premium wifi-ap board off ebay for $34 total shipped, but I haven't done a lot with it. I had a core2duo wolfdale chip in it perfectly stable @ 4.78 Ghz and gamed on it for a little while. But then I had to swap it's power supply in to my X99 rig and set up the P5E3 board on my refurbished seasonic 1KW platinum psu and it won't even POST at the OC that was stable with the other power supply. I need to go get in there and sit down and re-tune it and see where I can get it on this crappy power supply and play with it. I wanted to set it as a Windows-XP-32 retro gaming rig for some older games. Doubt I'll ever get the cpu to or past 4.5 ghz until I get another power supply for it. It's assembled and built in the other room I just haven't re-tuned it yet for this other PSU. I did like however that I can save it's bios profiles to a usb flash stick and restore from it later, which essentially means thousands of possible OC profiles to save. Even supports sub-folders and such.
> 
> I haven't put any quads in the P5E3 yet, I really should get a few since they're so cheap, look for a bundle listing or something.


still rocking the p5e3 deluxe with a q9550 at 1ghz over stock with a gtx770 4gb, the deluxe is addr3 board. won't run 8gb modules though







never could squeeze anything more than 1ghz though. i have a twin in case mine blows up, no idea who the twin OCs, it had dragon skin for extra cold OCing so hopefully it ins'ta used up burlap sack if i ever need it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Funny how some older games play better on the hardware of their day than on new hardware.


hardley, they used features of the hardware. that's why wing command lags like frozen molasses if it's not on a 486, it doesn't have the same interrupts or the same bits per cycle per clock or god knows what.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Funny how some older games play better on the hardware of their day than on new hardware.


Yep. I still have my sequential-serial-number mated pair I bought new of my EVGA GTX 470 Hydro Copper FTW cards that run +36% OC core & +24% OC ram and I keep em in a box in the other room with custom bios and the voltage and clocks plugged in. Still not sure what I'm going to do to get em going but I want to get both of em set up to use in WinXP-32 gaming rig some day.. the P5E3's a crossfire board... so just using 1 in it right now. Haven't found a decently powerful SLI-capable board that's compatible with XP-32 for < $100 on ebay in a while.. maybe some day.

Always had dreamed of getting my paws on a EVGA nForce 780i SLI FTW motherboard some day.. all the used ones on ebay are like $150 - $200 still though.. probably one of "the ultimate SLI 775" boards. Maybe some day I'll get lucky and find one $50 or less if I keep looking.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Finally 4.0Ghz stable!
> Mobo: ASUS P5Q-E
> Cooler: Cryorig R1
> 
> It's all in the GTL Ref settings; before tweaking these values [CPU/NB GTL Ref] I managed to push my chip to 4.0ghz stable but with really massive voltages then I've read some articles talking about the GTL and how a small increase have such a large impact in stability so I just played with it bumping up the NB GTL from AUTO=0.630x to 0.635x and the CPU GTL [0/2], [1/3] from AUTO to 0.640x/0.680x and these are my BIOS settings
> 
> before / after..
> vCore: 1.4v / 1.275v
> CPU PLL: 1.6v / 1.5v
> VTT: 1.44v / 1.20v
> vNB: 1.46v / 1.26
> 
> I've read a lot of overclocking articles and only few ones talking about the GTL and the vast majority of the guides suggest to leave it on AUTO!
> I want to say that any small decrease to these huge voltages before tweaking the GTL and I can't stand for 2 passes in IBT or 3mins in OCCT and I'm still working to get lower voltages.


I will have to try changing those GTL settings on mine, thanks


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Yep. I still have my sequential-serial-number mated pair I bought new of my EVGA GTX 470 Hydro Copper FTW cards that run +36% OC core & +24% OC ram and I keep em in a box in the other room with custom bios and the voltage and clocks plugged in. Still not sure what I'm going to do to get em going but I want to get both of em set up to use in WinXP-32 gaming rig some day.. the P5E3's a crossfire board... so just using 1 in it right now. Haven't found a decently powerful SLI-capable board that's compatible with XP-32 for < $100 on ebay in a while.. maybe some day.
> 
> Always had dreamed of getting my paws on a EVGA nForce 780i SLI FTW motherboard some day.. all the used ones on ebay are like $150 - $200 still though.. probably one of "the ultimate SLI 775" boards. Maybe some day I'll get lucky and find one $50 or less if I keep looking.


Dell even put 1 of the 790i boards with the sli into their xps730. It had a bios that allowed OC'ing. For those who might like to experiment,the bios chip is removable so a chip from similar board couls maybe be subbed? Oh, they have the 4 ddr3 slots also. :thumb:Here's 1 of the boards on ebay if interested for $50.00 U.S. with free shipping. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-NEW-Dell-XPS-730-SLI-Desktop-Motherboard-System-Board-F642F-CN-0F642F-/232381600706?epid=1400344116&hash=item361b05d3c2:g:yk0AAOSwjvJZSrI2 Edit: No,not my listing.


----------



## grss1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Funny how some older games play better on the hardware of their day than on new hardware.


Same as DX9 titles play better in XP than newer versions of Windows.









I'm not programmer but if I were to hazard a guess it was probably because what we now consider as "old hardware" was state of the art when the game was released. Publishers usually don't factor in hypothetical hardware down the road when making their games.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Dell even put 1 of the 790i boards with the sli into their xps730. It had a bios that allowed OC'ing. For those who might like to experiment,the bios chip is removable so a chip from similar board couls maybe be subbed? Oh, they have the 4 ddr3 slots also. :thumb:Here's 1 of the boards on ebay if interested for $50.00 U.S. with free shipping. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-NEW-Dell-XPS-730-SLI-Desktop-Motherboard-System-Board-F642F-CN-0F642F-/232381600706?epid=1400344116&hash=item361b05d3c2:g:yk0AAOSwjvJZSrI2 Edit: No,not my listing.


Thanks but.. if I get a 790i board I'd rather try and get 'the best one' if I'm going to later.

See here: 

The EVGA 790i FTW board has lots of advantages, more power phases, all solid, low-esr capacitors all around, etc. Friend of mine in another state bought one off ebay 3 months ago to make an XP-32 build out of it, has 3 x GTX-285's in it and tells me it'll load DDR3 @ XMP @ 2133 mhz out of the box without doing anything, just load XMP in bios and F10 and it goes. They're supposedly one of the best 775 boards that were used for a lot of record-setting during the height of the 775 era.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I kinda miss my old Q6600. Had so much fun and learned so much using it. Still remember pushing it to 4.2GHz in the cold and having my UD3P inductors squeal from the power it was pulling.


Can't agree anymore, It's a very scholastic platform! Overclocking on nowadays boards just like riding your daddy's rapid car while with the older sockets you're the guy behind the wheel and as you said it's so much fun to play around with these old stuff just like an old car getting pimped out!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> the P5E3's a crossfire board... so just using 1 in it right now. Haven't found a decently powerful SLI-capable board that's compatible with XP-32 for < $100 on ebay in a while.. maybe some day.
> Always had dreamed of getting my paws on a EVGA nForce 780i SLI FTW motherboard some day.. all the used ones on ebay are like $150 - $200 still though.. probably one of "the ultimate SLI 775" boards. Maybe some day I'll get lucky and find one $50 or less if I keep looking.


If you're willing to settle on this socket I think it's better to look for a P45 board it's a superior overclocker to the 780i and you will benefit from the Intel ICH10 chipset harddrivers performance.
And as for the SLI, Did you try the SLI on a non-SLI Motherboard Patch? I don't know so much about it but here's a link it might help; http://www.overclock.net/t/670810/howto-sli-on-a-non-sli-motherboard-gtx5xx-compatible-1-0-final-released

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> I will have to try changing those GTL settings on mine, thanks


You are welcome I hope it's gonna to work for you. Do not worry about optimizing your GTLs, but do not go beyond the limits! All technical documents from Intel suggest 0.720x is the limit and also remember that GTLs are derived from FSB Termination voltage so let's say that you set CPU GTL Ref [0/2] to 0.64 and your vFSB is 1.26v then the actual GTL voltage would be 0.64 x 1.26 = 0.8064v for these two pairs of cores what I want to say don't go so high with VTT when your bumping up your GTLs as anadatech has sent their QX9650 to death with 1.5v of VTT so play it safe and don't exceed 1.4v, 1.45v would be your absolute max but I think with some NB/CPU GTLs tweaking you'll managed to greatly lower your VTT!

Also you might want to play with Ai Transaction Booster\"common performance level" I can't post with 10 or lower, 11 isn not stable but 100% stable with 12 I think i can tighten it with more nb voltage so try to loose it when you're tweaking your voltages then put it to the lower stable value. and make sure to set your Ai Clock Twister to light or even lighter I can't stand for 2 passes in IBT with "strong" but it's fine with moderate!


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Dell even put 1 of the 790i boards with the sli into their xps730. It had a bios that allowed OC'ing. For those who might like to experiment,the bios chip is removable so a chip from similar board couls maybe be subbed? Oh, they have the 4 ddr3 slots also. :thumb:Here's 1 of the boards on ebay if interested for $50.00 U.S. with free shipping. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-NEW-Dell-XPS-730-SLI-Desktop-Motherboard-System-Board-F642F-CN-0F642F-/232381600706?epid=1400344116&hash=item361b05d3c2:g:yk0AAOSwjvJZSrI2 Edit: No,not my listing.


With Dell I would always recommend getting a whole computer. Proprietary front I/O cables, rear I/O plates built into the case, and on some XPS/ Alienware models proprietary H2O cooler connectors on the PSU.
The workstations are dual GPU but Dell sold AMD in them and newer AMD cards have a problem with old Dell BIOS this started with R9-285 and R9-3xx cards. So R9-290 would be about it.
Sometimes you can get one for only a little more than the CPU in it.

I don't disagree with the suggestion, I just think a bare MB is going to be a lot of trouble.


----------



## Hydroplane

My ancient chip at 3.8 managed to do 424 in cinebench R15 and 109 single threaded. Not bad for a CPU that's over 9 years old.


----------



## cdoublejj

i thought about upgrading my gTX 770 on q9550 @ 3.85 to a 780 then remember the 10k series is the latest on nvidia, and the new AMD cards have decent open source linux drivers so though about maybe a vega 56. would be a CPU bottle neck but, no GPU bottle neck.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i thought about upgrading my gTX 770 on q9550 @ 3.85 to a 780 then remember the 10k series is the latest on nvidia, and the new AMD cards have decent open source linux drivers so though about maybe a vega 56. would be a CPU bottle neck but, no GPU bottle neck.


I've said it multiple times in this thread..just a "FYI", no matter how high clocked your 775 quad core chip is, if you use a newer video card on it, the poor chip is going to run 100% on all 4 cores in any type of modern game.

Just be aware of that and hope your cooling solution is up to it.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I've said it multiple times in this thread..just a "FYI", no matter how high clocked your 775 quad core chip is, if you use a newer video card on it, the poor chip is going to run 100% on all 4 cores in any type of modern game.
> 
> Just be aware of that and hope your cooling solution is up to it.


yeah H80i, i have yet to use liquid metal pro and matching high static pressure fans. i should start researching for some decent mag lev bearing fans that have decent static pressure. i have ok temps but, i next mod for sure is fixing and upgrading the cooling on the mobo and H80i. the tiny fans i put on y NB don't much as much air some DC blower fans or laptop CPU fans can. I have a GTX 770 4GB on there i thin it runs decent but, i hear vulkan doesn't work so well on it and wine also robs some FPS. curious while minimal how many FPS i can pick up with better GPU.

also might benefit form 16gb of matching low latency ram over mismatched 14gb. also wondering about a PCIe SSD or may be a newer higher end enterprise raid card and some SSDs or maybe just some HDDs or maybe not.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Let's not forget good old FBDIMMs. Fully Buffered with a memory controller on each module. 30W a stick! One sets up as master and assigns data to the others. The more sticks the more active channels and bandwidth. The more sticks the more latency from the controllers and more heat. Dual CPU Skulltrail boards used it. I guess that makes it more of an LGA771 thing.


15 to 30 watts a stick. surprising not AS hot as i expected. i though i'd need forced induction to cool them but, this works quite well.


----------



## cdoublejj




----------



## Retrorockit

For those who don't know me I overclock locked BIOS Dells. LGA775 BTX mostly. So some of what I do might seem unusual.
I recently got knocked out of 2nd place at CPUZ with my 4GHz QX6800 in my Dell Dimension E520. I got beaten by 10MHz. I was going to respond with an FSB software underclock and a raised multiplier, but the MB in my 2005 Del DimensionlE520 seems to finally be calling it quits. Maybe some new caps will bring it back. This will be the first time it's been out of the case.
At Tomshardware I get questions every day about how to upgrade Dell Optiplexes from the LGA775 era, mostly BTX versions.
Zotac has actually made a Video card that fits the BTX Mini Tower. The GTX101050 (Ti) Mini. ! slot bracket, 2 slot wide cooler, just as long as the PCIe slot. Q9650/ Q9550 CPUs due to the 95W MB limit.
I'm actually working on one of these. The Optiplex 380 MT($20).It aroused my curiosity because I saw a Xeon X5460 running in one which is a 120W CPU. It seems the X5470 should work also. 2 memory slots, so Dell says 4GB limit, but Crucial.com says 8GB DDR3 1333. I have a pile of cooling parts from my E520 experiments. Bigger Dell PSUs from some workstations. I'm hoping I can get a QX9650 to run because it can model a lot of other CPUs. Bolt in will be a Q9505S, 8GB RAM, GTX1050Ti Mini on the 255W PSU. Then some 2 core fun E5700 @ 15x266= 4GHz, E7600 @ 11.5X 333= 3.8Ghz, and X6800 just to see what the VRMs can handle.
In addition to the Zotac I have a pile of BTX modded GPUs to play with. GTX750TI, GTX760 ITX, R9-285 ITX,and R9 Fury Nano for bottleneck testing.
Aside from the GPUs I'm going to use as many cheap tricks as I can on this. GPUs can move forward to another build so I'm OK with that.
At userbenchmark.com the Q9650 scores 40%, an overclock ed QX9650 in a Dell T3400 scores 57%, and the E520 @ 3.72GHz scores 44%. The GTX1050 has given these systems another year or 2 of useful life, and the CPU prices are down. I got 2x Q9505S for $20 each. For power users it's completely outmoded, but for many people it's all they can afford and still very viable in that market.
LGA775 isn't all I do. I'm working on 2xLGA771 overclocking, and 6 core Xeon overclocking. All on locked BIOS Dells of course.


----------



## Hydroplane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> yeah H80i, i have yet to use liquid metal pro and matching high static pressure fans. i should start researching for some decent mag lev bearing fans that have decent static pressure. i have ok temps but, i next mod for sure is fixing and upgrading the cooling on the mobo and H80i. the tiny fans i put on y NB don't much as much air some DC blower fans or laptop CPU fans can. I have a GTX 770 4GB on there i thin it runs decent but, i hear vulkan doesn't work so well on it and wine also robs some FPS. curious while minimal how many FPS i can pick up with better GPU.
> 
> also might benefit form 16gb of matching low latency ram over mismatched 14gb. also wondering about a PCIe SSD or may be a newer higher end enterprise raid card and some SSDs or maybe just some HDDs or maybe not.


How did you get more than 8GB working on your board? I have the Premium which I would imagine is similar to the Deluxe, and I could only get 8 (4 sticks of 2GB) working on mine. I have a server with 48GB of DDR3-1066, I tried to put some of those 4GB sticks on my board but couldn't get it to boot.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> How did you get more than 8GB working on your board? I have the Premium which I would imagine is similar to the Deluxe, and I could only get 8 (4 sticks of 2GB) working on mine. I have a server with 48GB of DDR3-1066, I tried to put some of those 4GB sticks on my board but couldn't get it to boot.


server ram is a different kettle of fish from normal ddr3 ram. I'm guessing he's running 3x4Gb and 1x2Gb ram for the mismatched 14Gb he mentioned.replacing the 2Gb with another 4Gb should give him the 16Gb he's talking about.


----------



## schuck6566

Ummm,does anyone else tend to hoard comps? I still have a running P4 1.3Ghz Willamette with 1.5Gb of RDRAM.... It was actually able to run windows 7. Does better with mint.







(my name is schuck and I have a problem.....







)


----------



## alancsalt

I used to, but now I'm in recovery.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Ummm,does anyone else tend to hoard comps? I still have a running P4 1.3Ghz Willamette with 1.5Gb of RDRAM.... It was actually able to run windows 7. Does better with mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my name is schuck and I have a problem.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


If it's a Dell and I think I can overclock it then I have to have it. I'm working my way up from the BTX Mini Towers to the LGA775/771 workstations and starting on the unlocked 6 core Xeons. All Dell, all locked BIOS. I'm retired and the Dell BIOS thing help take up some of my time. The stuff is cheap enough I can afford it. I'm gathering parts for a dual LGA771 overclock, and since I have the stuff I might try for a reverse LGA771/775 swap. See if I can get C2X to run on an LGA771 MB. It may not work, but at least I'll know why it won't work, ans that can be useful for something else later.

Opti 745, Opti 380,2x Dimension E520, T3400, T3500, looking for T7400, one ATX case with stuff in it. A hollowed out BTX mini tower for mocking up parts.
When it comes to Dells iIve learned to listen to everything everyone has to say. Then ignore it completely.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydroplane*
> 
> How did you get more than 8GB working on your board? I have the Premium which I would imagine is similar to the Deluxe, and I could only get 8 (4 sticks of 2GB) working on mine. I have a server with 48GB of DDR3-1066, I tried to put some of those 4GB sticks on my board but couldn't get it to boot.


do you mean my P5E3 Deluxe? I installed 3 DDR3 1600 4GB sticks and 2gb stick. *gb sticks don't work though. For the server you MUST use matching sticks. i mean MATCHING! Like in some cases same revision. I bought mine all together from another user here on OCN.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> For those who don't know me I overclock locked BIOS Dells. LGA775 BTX mostly. So some of what I do might seem unusual.
> I recently got knocked out of 2nd place at CPUZ with my 4GHz QX6800 in my Dell Dimension E520. I got beaten by 10MHz. I was going to respond with an FSB software underclock and a raised multiplier, but the MB in my 2005 Del DimensionlE520 seems to finally be calling it quits. Maybe some new caps will bring it back. This will be the first time it's been out of the case.
> At Tomshardware I get questions every day about how to upgrade Dell Optiplexes from the LGA775 era, mostly BTX versions.
> Zotac has actually made a Video card that fits the BTX Mini Tower. The GTX101050 (Ti) Mini. ! slot bracket, 2 slot wide cooler, just as long as the PCIe slot. Q9650/ Q9550 CPUs due to the 95W MB limit.
> I'm actually working on one of these. The Optiplex 380 MT($20).It aroused my curiosity because I saw a Xeon X5460 running in one which is a 120W CPU. It seems the X5470 should work also. 2 memory slots, so Dell says 4GB limit, but Crucial.com says 8GB DDR3 1333. I have a pile of cooling parts from my E520 experiments. Bigger Dell PSUs from some workstations. I'm hoping I can get a QX9650 to run because it can model a lot of other CPUs. Bolt in will be a Q9505S, 8GB RAM, GTX1050Ti Mini on the 255W PSU. Then some 2 core fun E5700 @ 15x266= 4GHz, E7600 @ 11.5X 333= 3.8Ghz, and X6800 just to see what the VRMs can handle.
> In addition to the Zotac I have a pile of BTX modded GPUs to play with. GTX750TI, GTX760 ITX, R9-285 ITX,and R9 Fury Nano for bottleneck testing.
> Aside from the GPUs I'm going to use as many cheap tricks as I can on this. GPUs can move forward to another build so I'm OK with that.
> At userbenchmark.com the Q9650 scores 40%, an overclock ed QX9650 in a Dell T3400 scores 57%, and the E520 @ 3.72GHz scores 44%. The GTX1050 has given these systems another year or 2 of useful life, and the CPU prices are down. I got 2x Q9505S for $20 each. For power users it's completely outmoded, but for many people it's all they can afford and still very viable in that market.
> LGA775 isn't all I do. I'm working on 2xLGA771 overclocking, and 6 core Xeon overclocking. All on locked BIOS Dells of course.


You OCed the Dell Optiplex 755 SFF yet? Eventually gonna get me a a Q9505S for $20-$25. The Q9550S is still very expensive.

EDIT: *scroll down* https://forum.level1techs.com/t/id-like-to-contribute-to-the-new-consolitis-cure/


----------



## Retrorockit

The 95W CPU limit keeps me from using C2X and Throttlestop. The 745 supported Pentium D so 130W CPU is no problem, and the Pentium 4s ran up to 3.8GHz. So it was kind of designed for it. The E520 is the same era but with 4 phase VRM.
I don't see anyone breaking the Q9650 barrier on the 755. But I do see Q6700 which are all G0 stepping. A BSEL/VID pinmod should get 3.33GHz. Whether that will outscore the Q9650 remains to be seen. But they are dirt cheap. The Q6600 @ 3GHz comes up a little short.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-755/3939

http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-2897377/overclocking-dell-btx-computers.html


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> The 95W CPU limit keeps me from using C2X and Throttlestop. The 745 supported Pentium D so 130W CPU is no problem, and the Pentium 4s ran up to 3.8GHz. So it was kind of designed for it. The E520 is the same era but with 4 phase VRM.
> I don't see anyone breaking the Q9650 barrier on the 755. But I do see Q6700 which are all G0 stepping. A BSEL/VID pinmod should get 3.33GHz. Whether that will outscore the Q9650 remains to be seen. But they are dirt cheap. The Q6600 @ 3GHz comes up a little short.
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-755/3939
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/faq/id-2897377/overclocking-dell-btx-computers.html


The "S" models are the same as the non s models but, only pull 65 watts. also the 771 mod seems to work with the stock bios. Why not Heatsinks the VRMs and use a "S" model like the Q9505S or Q9550S. Hell maybe even do a poly mod

EDIT: i think that toms like has some mis information, i do NOT think you can phases just by the number of chokes. Gamers Nexus has talked about the subject in several videos and explained how count of mosfets and chokes don't' always mean "X" or "y" because of the various configurations that can be setup using said components. Practically speaking i'd expect a 4 phase on an SSF designed for 65 watts.

EDIT: you can also hook up a smaller electrically compatible fan to mobo header and break off it's fins and use double sided tape to stick it somewhere. won't trip the bios or get in the way specially if it's one of those smaller chipset fans or what ever. on my T5500 iw able to hook up the tach wire and bypass the bios error with the chipset fan.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> The "S" models are the same as the non s models but, only pull 65 watts. also the 771 mod seems to work with the stock bios. Why not Heatsinks the VRMs and use a "S" model like the Q9505S or Q9550S. Hell maybe even do a poly mod
> 
> EDIT: i think that toms like has some mis information, i do NOT think you can phases just by the number of chokes. Gamers Nexus has talked about the subject in several videos and explained how count of mosfets and chokes don't' always mean "X" or "y" because of the various configurations that can be setup using said components. Practically speaking i'd expect a 4 phase on an SSF designed for 65 watts.
> 
> EDIT: you can also hook up a smaller electrically compatible fan to mobo header and break off it's fins and use double sided tape to stick it somewhere. won't trip the bios or get in the way specially if it's one of those smaller chipset fans or what ever. on my T5500 iw able to hook up the tach wire and bypass the bios error with the chipset fan.


Some of the S models are an R0 stepping and from the 1 or 2 examples I could find at HWBOT they overclock just like the regular ones. The thermal specs are interesting max. TDP 132W, and max. temp. 76.3*C.
http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q9505S%20AT80580AJ0736MG.html
I buy the Q9505S whenever I see them cheap. i see them as making an overclock possible on a weaker motherboard.
As far as misinformation at Toms I'm sure there are things that aren't in there. That's because I don't claim to know everything (yes I wrote it). But information on BTX, or overclocking locked BIOS computers is very hard to come by. This results in a lot of people having to reinvent the wheel. So I created the best resource I could. if you could link me to the Gamers Nexus article I would love to see it. What's a "poly mod"? I don't have much experience overclocking ATX computers so I'm willing to learn. I do know that the E520 has 4 chokes and 12 MOSFETs, while the same era Opti 745 has 3 chokes, and just 6 MOSFETs and won't overclock nearly as well with the same cooling, and the same CPU. I do believe that Dell will always build the cheapest configuration that will get the job done. Thanks for the fan error tip. I will give it a try. I had a Dell 5 pin adapter and tried another fan, but I may not have been aware that the fan failure message was persistent at that time. So it may have worked and I missed it. As far as I can tell I was the first one to get a Dell BTX overclock to where fan current was the limiting factor. I just didn't find the solution.
According to Delidded.com only LGA775 Xeons work on the 755. There's not much to be gained there over the Q9650.
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#dell
I guess you could get a 15W headstart on your overclock.
http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/?filter=socket-lga-771,series-xeon,fsb-1333,node-45nm&tdp-max=95
Some Dells like the E520 have the PLL chip TME locked at boot so the fsb can't be raised. Some like the 780 don't and can respond to SetFSB, or Clockgen. IDK about the 755. Since it supports 333fsb if it si TME locked pinmods to 266fsb CPUs should work.. Getting control of Voltage is another matter. The Opti380 does support 771 Xeons with a BIOS patch, and 120W CPUs like the X5460. That's why I'm looking at that one first. I would love to try an overclock on all the Optiplexes but I don't have the time to do them all right now. Do you have any ideas about how I could get aQX9650 to run on one of the <120W Optis?
I'm looking at trying a TME unlock but they've multiplexed a PCI signal over the same PLL pin so success isn't guaranteed. Also a VRM spoof with a trim pot. and Voltage readout to get over 1.6V. But board level mods are new to me, and way beyond teh audience at Toms.
Thanks for the reply and the interest in this subject.
Do you have an overclock on your T5500?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Some of the S models are an R0 stepping and from the 1 or 2 examples I could find at HWBOT they overclock just like the regular ones. The thermal specs are interesting max. TDP 132W, and max. temp. 76.3*C.
> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_2/Intel-Core%202%20Quad%20Q9505S%20AT80580AJ0736MG.html
> I buy the Q9505S whenever I see them cheap. i see them as making an overclock possible on a weaker motherboard.
> As far as misinformation at Toms I'm sure there are things that aren't in there. That's because I don't claim to know everything (yes I wrote it). But information on BTX, or overclocking locked BIOS computers is very hard to come by. This results in a lot of people having to reinvent the wheel. So I created the best resource I could. if you could link me to the Gamers Nexus article I would love to see it. What's a "poly mod"? I don't have much experience overclocking ATX computers so I'm willing to learn. I do know that the E520 has 4 chokes and 12 MOSFETs, while the same era Opti 745 has 3 chokes, and just 6 MOSFETs and won't overclock nearly as well with the same cooling, and the same CPU. I do believe that Dell will always build the cheapest configuration that will get the job done. Thanks for the fan error tip. I will give it a try. I had a Dell 5 pin adapter and tried another fan, but I may not have been aware that the fan failure message was persistent at that time. So it may have worked and I missed it. As far as I can tell I was the first one to get a Dell BTX overclock to where fan current was the limiting factor. I just didn't find the solution.
> According to Delidded.com only LGA775 Xeons work on the 755. There's not much to be gained there over the Q9650.
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-to-775-adapter/3/#dell
> I guess you could get a 15W headstart on your overclock.
> http://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/?filter=socket-lga-771,series-xeon,fsb-1333,node-45nm&tdp-max=95
> Some Dells like the E520 have the PLL chip TME locked at boot so the fsb can't be raised. Some like the 780 don't and can respond to SetFSB, or Clockgen. IDK about the 755. Since it supports 333fsb if it si TME locked pinmods to 266fsb CPUs should work.. Getting control of Voltage is another matter. The Opti380 does support 771 Xeons with a BIOS patch, and 120W CPUs like the X5460. That's why I'm looking at that one first. I would love to try an overclock on all the Optiplexes but I don't have the time to do them all right now. Do you have any ideas about how I could get aQX9650 to run on one of the <120W Optis?
> I'm looking at trying a TME unlock but they've multiplexed a PCI signal over the same PLL pin so success isn't guaranteed. Also a VRM spoof with a trim pot. and Voltage readout to get over 1.6V. But board level mods are new to me, and way beyond teh audience at Toms.
> Thanks for the reply and the interest in this subject.
> Do you have an overclock on your T5500?


No the T5500 is an ESXi host, idk if i'll ever overclock my servers.

how many watts is the 755 SFF supposed to support? A year or 2 ago i found the 771 Xeons way cheaper than even the 9505S, which now 2 years later only cost $20-$30 USD. Some of those Xeons are 80watts TDP way better than 130watt QX9650! I could imagine running anything more than a q9550, way more to even twice the wattage for what 200 extra passmarks worth of performance. I guess you saw my level1techs forum link? can i certainly say venting the PSU sure would help, you can feel the heat coming out of it however way cooler than the heat coming out of it non vented, with factory PSU cooling it literally feels like a hair dryer set to high heat and low fan speed. the vent i added must have knock temps down 40-50% and happy PSU is a stronger PSU.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> No the T5500 is an ESXi host, idk if i'll ever overclock my servers.
> 
> how many watts is the 755 SFF supposed to support? A year or 2 ago i found the 771 Xeons way cheaper than even the 9505S, which now 2 years later only cost $20-$30 USD. Some of those Xeons are 80watts TDP way better than 130watt QX9650! I could imagine running anything more than a q9550, way more to even twice the wattage for what 200 extra passmarks worth of performance. I guess you saw my level1techs forum link? can i certainly say venting the PSU sure would help, you can feel the heat coming out of it however way cooler than the heat coming out of it non vented, with factory PSU cooling it literally feels like a hair dryer set to high heat and low fan speed. the vent i added must have knock temps down 40-50% and happy PSU is a stronger PSU.


All of the 7xx Optis with 333fsb have a 95W CPU limit (there were some 2 core 760s with 65W). The 745 ran Pentium Ds so they couldn't do that. The QX6800 SLACP boots, and probably the QX6850 would run at Q6600 base clock for a cheaper G0 chip.
But the 755 can run the Q9650. I found a tweaked Q9650 here.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/5759929 running 47% ranking.
And the fastest base clock was anX3363 @ 42%. So let the tweaking begin!
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/5872735
My best guess is an fsb bump at stock Voltage for the Q9650. At least it's not TME locked.
The 130W rating for the QX9650 isn't what it draws at base speed. It's just a Q9650 C0,C1 then. The 130W is the TDP for the heatspreader basically. They just want the C2X on a MB that will run it overclocked.You actually see that rating as maximum TDP on the Q9505S At 4.15GHz the QX9650 probably draws way more than 130W!
I didn't get the level1techs forum link? At Tomshardware I give better answers on Dells than the others there. But I know that here I'm kind of a Necro Noob. becuase of my locked BIOS overclocking thing I skip the X56xx Xeons and got the unlocked W3690 in a T3500.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> All of the 7xx Optis with 333fsb have a 95W CPU limit (there were some 2 core 760s with 65W). The 745 ran Pentium Ds so they couldn't do that. The QX6800 SLACP boots, and probably the QX6850 would run at Q6600 base clock for a cheaper G0 chip.
> But the 755 can run the Q9650. I found a tweaked Q9650 here.
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/5759929 running 47% ranking.
> And the fastest base clock was anX3363 @ 42%. So let the tweaking begin!
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/5872735
> My best guess is an fsb bump at stock Voltage for the Q9650. At least it's not TME locked.
> The 130W rating for the QX9650 isn't what it draws at base speed. It's just a Q9650 C0,C1 then. The 130W is the TDP for the heatspreader basically. They just want the C2X on a MB that will run it overclocked.You actually see that rating as maximum TDP on the Q9505S At 4.15GHz the QX9650 probably draws way more than 130W!


Well then! I should be in a good shape running a 65 watt quad core WITH vented PSU, my video card shouldn't be putting a super hard load on anything! By chance do you know how many watts can the PCIe slot on the 755 SFF provide? The 1050Ti pulls 75 watts where the 750ti pulls 60watts. of ocurse the Low PRofile version may pull less


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Well then! I should be in a good shape running a 65 watt quad core WITH vented PSU, my video card shouldn't be putting a super hard load on anything! By chance do you know how many watts can the PCIe slot on the 755 SFF provide? The 1050Ti pulls 75 watts where the 750ti pulls 60watts. of ocurse the Low PRofile version may pull less


Unfotrunalely page 176 here saaaays.
http://downloads.dell.com/manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_optiplex_desktop/optiplex-755_user%27s%20guide_en-us.pdf
25W limit. Not all SFF have that but the 755 does. It's actually in the PCIe spec for servers.
Everybody seems to want to mess with the SFF. As if a locked BIOS Dell BTX isn't bad enough already !Get the Mini Tower. Aftermarket PSUs, ITX video cards if you can handle a little modding. The Zotac GTX1050TI Mini fits with no mods required.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Unfotrunalely page 176 here saaaays.
> http://downloads.dell.com/manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_optiplex_desktop/optiplex-755_user%27s%20guide_en-us.pdf
> 25W limit. Not all SFF have that but the 755 does. It's actually in the PCIe spec for servers.
> Everybody seems to want to mess with the SFF. As if a locked BIOS Dell BTX isn't bad enough already !Get the Mini Tower. Aftermarket PSUs, ITX video cards if you can handle a little modding. The Zotac GTX1050TI Mini fits with no mods required.


I don't THINK, that's quite right because i've been running the 60watt 750ti in mine for a few years now. (no 6 pin)

EDIT: maybe they mislabeled the spec or all they will guarantee. also have you seen my link where i modded the SFF?


----------



## Retrorockit

At userbenchmark they don't separate the case sizes so it's hard to know what actually works. I just carved a Fury Nano to fit in a BTX Mini Tower to check for the mythical bottleneck that all old Dells are supposed to have. I've stuck to the Mini Towers because I have a pile of modded ITX GPUs to plat with. So SFF research is on you.
R9-285 ITX
GTX760 ITX
R9 Fury Nano
GTX1050Ti Mini (Zotac fits)
I get questions every other day at Toms about SFF. Nobody knows what really works and what doesn't. If something like yours does work you're the only one who knows. I don't want to tell someone to buy a GTX1050Ti Low Profile and have it not work. Because then I will have some very public explaining to do. I also get other experts that all say It won't work because-It's Old, It's a Dell, it won't support a GPU newer than XXXX. I've managed to avoid any "I told you so's" this far. That's why I link to references when possible to show things that really work. I'll pass it on, but I expect to get jumped on by the other experts at Tom's. it happens every now and then anyway.
I'm kind of wondering why you asked me that question when 25W is stenciled very clearly next to the PCIe slot? You already knew about it, and already knew it wasn't true. So why ask me about it?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> At userbenchmark they don't separate the case sizes so it's hard to know what actually works. I just carved a Fury Nano to fit in a BTX Mini Tower to check for the mythical bottleneck that all old Dells are supposed to have. I've stuck to the Mini Towers because I have a pile of modded ITX GPUs to plat with. So SFF research is on you.
> R9-285 ITX
> GTX760 ITX
> R9 Fury Nano
> GTX1050Ti Mini (Zotac fits)
> I get questions every other day at Toms about SFF. Nobody knows what really works and what doesn't. If something like yours does work you're the only one who knows. I don't want to tell someone to buy a GTX1050Ti Low Profile and have it not work. Because then I will have some very public explaining to do. I also get other experts that all say It won't work because-It's Old, It's a Dell, it won't support a GPU newer than XXXX. I've managed to avoid any "I told you so's" this far. That's why I link to references when possible to show things that really work. I'll pass it on, but I expect to get jumped on by the other experts at Tom's. it happens every now and then anyway.
> I'm kind of wondering why you asked me that question when 25W is stenciled very clearly next to the PCIe slot? You already knew about it, and already knew it wasn't true. So why ask me about it?


nahh getting a 1050 ti low pro i the way to go, so what a i fry $-15-20 mobo, no big deal.

btw i got all my 755 SFFs and they fit behinds a flat panel TV and hide away nicely with some breathing room.

edit: i'll have to look again for the stencil. maybe we can have AMD VRM DB and or volt mod gurus looks at the VRM setup. i've got a few boards laying about. plus could be a good way to learn about vmodding these boards.


----------



## Retrorockit

mlrkllr88 looked at my E520 VRM and I've got the parts list for remote Vmod. The T7400 is hard to figure out. I bought a spare MB to try and the readings don't make sense to figure out the mod. It would be great for the Opti 380, I wouldn't have to configure a different VID pinmod for each CPU i want to try. I think the Q9505S will turn out to be a screammer in these things. BTX was designed for high clock speeds. Up to 3.8GHz in the LGA775 P4s. 45nm goes higher.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> mlrkllr88 looked at my E520 VRM and I've got the parts list for remote Vmod. The T7400 is hard to figure out. I bought a spare MB to try and the readings don't make sense to figure out the mod. It would be great for the Opti 380, I wouldn't have to configure a different VID pinmod for each CPU i want to try. I think the Q9505S will turn out to be a screammer in these things. BTX was designed for high clock speeds. Up to 3.8GHz in the LGA775 P4s. 45nm goes higher.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1643036/can-any-of-you-indentfy-the-number-of-phases-or-vmods-on-this-board#post_26473953

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database/1600#post_26474613


----------



## TwilightRavens

I actually have OEM desktop I plan to upgrade and turn it into a linux gaming box that has the Core 2 Duo E6700 (Going to snag a Q6700 in the near future because my motherboard doesn’t suppot past the 65nm Conroe’s so no Q9000’s) and Replace the ATi X1300 (yes a very ancient GPU) with a 1050 ti ( I know the CPU would bottleneck the hell out of it) but sadly it’s cheaper than a used 750 ti or 950. But that should be fine for little indie games and older games like Fallout 3/NV and the like.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> I actually have OEM desktop I plan to upgrade and turn it into a linux gaming box that has the Core 2 Duo E6700 (Going to snag a Q6700 in the near future because my motherboard doesn't suppot past the 65nm Conroe's so no Q9000's) and Replace the ATi X1300 (yes a very ancient GPU) with a 1050 ti ( I know the CPU would bottleneck the hell out of it) but sadly it's cheaper than a used 750 ti or 950. But that should be fine for little indie games and older games like Fallout 3/NV and the like.


From what I've seen, the 1050ti is a perky little card,it's supposed to out perform the 960. Here's a shot of the current games it meets @ least minimum specs for.Think you'll be surprised.Also the q6700 may be able to be OC'd with 1 of the software OC'ing programs.OR if the board will handle the power,the QX6700 can be found on ebay for like 30-40 dollars and is unlocked.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> From what I've seen, the 1050ti is a perky little card,it's supposed to out perform the 960. Here's a shot of the current games it meets @ least minimum specs for.Think you'll be surprised.Also the q6700 may be able to be OC'd with 1 of the software OC'ing programs.OR if the board will handle the power,the QX6700 can be found on ebay for like 30-40 dollars and is unlocked.


Honestly it probably could be overclocked, but I don't trust the Dell cooler that came with it.

And I also forgot to mention that it has to be a 75w card with no 6+2 power connector since i'm dealing with a proprietary PSU rated at 275w. So really the only options are 750 ti, 950 or 1050 ti. I'd go AMD but really the 1050 ti is more powerful while using less power at the same time.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> From what I've seen, the 1050ti is a perky little card,it's supposed to out perform the 960. Here's a shot of the current games it meets @ least minimum specs for.Think you'll be surprised.Also the q6700 may be able to be OC'd with 1 of the software OC'ing programs.OR if the board will handle the power,the QX6700 can be found on ebay for like 30-40 dollars and is unlocked.


Not quite, they're actually evenly matched, with the 960 being slightly ahead: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-1050-Ti-vs-Nvidia-GTX-960/3649vs3165


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Not quite, they're actually evenly matched, with the 960 being slightly ahead: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-1050-Ti-vs-Nvidia-GTX-960/3649vs3165


LOL, my bad, I was going by game debates results.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> LOL, my bad, I was going by game debates results.


Yep no problem. Lotsa folks don't know about userbenchmark. They let you compare an overall average of.. it says 70,050 submissions for the GTX 1050 Ti, and 95,537 submissions for the GTX 960.

Also this site doesn't allow SLI/Crossfire results. So even if you have dual-GPU cards, they only show you the performance of one half.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've been running an old Dell Dimension E520 with a QX6800SLACP at 3.72GHz for a couple years. What old Dell do you have? There are some workstation coolers, and old Pentium D coolers that work well. The CPUZ link is in my sig. and some cooler and fan photos in my gallery. 4GHz on 266fsb with Throttlestop 6.00 software. The MB just let go a few days ago and the first spare blew the PCIe slot when I put a GTX1050Ti in it. Just bad luck. I've run R9-285 in my old one. So much for the history lesson.

Since the E520 is out of action I decided to do a $20 Dell project. I went to my local recycler and picked up an Optiplex 380 Mini Tower for you guessed it $20. The 255W PSU turned out ot be DOA, but I have a couple Dell 305W around from free P4 machines so in it went. Then a $20 Q9505S 65W CPU. and since the HDD had been pulled a small 120GB SSD went in. The Win7 Home Premium COA worked just fine. Then I discovered the NIC port was dead too. Had to find someone who still sold PCI network adapters. I've never saved those. Oh yeah Dell says the 2 RAM slots support 4GB DDR3, But 8 works just fine. That's a good thing because the GTX 1050Ti Zotac Mini dropped right in and is "sharing" 3.7GB of system RAM.
I tried a few C2X chips, and none of them worked, not even the 75W X6800 2 core. But the FSB isn't locked to 333fsb. I got it up to 341fsb 2.88GHz on the stock 1.200V with SetFSB. Stress testing with a 4 pipe cooler got 51*C.. The chip is rated for 76*C. and 132W max TDP so I've got some room to play, and the MB is known to run 120W CPUs. Probably not the beast the E520 is but with newer stuff it doesn't need to be.. I've also got some 6 pipe coolers if needed. It looks like it's time for a VID pinmod. I've seen these running a Xeon X5460 (120W) at userbenchmark.com. So if the OC doesn't work out it's getting an X5470 swap (I already trimmed the socket and have the CPU and tape). 3DMark 11 scores 7036 @40% rating. userbenchmark gives it the expected 37-38% CPU/GPU rating.I actually have a Fury Nano I trimmed to fit the BTX Mini Tower. I'm sure it's got quite a bit more in it. But I wanted to show people at Tomshardware what kind of budget PC you could build out of these things.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Oops double post


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I've been running an old Dell Dimension E520 with a QX6800SLACP at 3.72GHz for a couple years. What old Dell do you have? There are some workstation coolers, and old Pentium D coolers that work well. The CPUZ link is in my sig. and some cooler and fan photos in my gallery. 4GHz on 266fsb with Throttlestop 6.00 software. The MB just let go a few days ago and the first spare blew the PCIe slot when I put a GTX1050Ti in it. Just bad luck. I've run R9-285 in my old one. So much for the history lesson.
> 
> Since the E520 is out of action I decided to do a $20 Dell project. I went to my local recycler and picked up an Optiplex 380 Mini Tower for you guessed it $20. The 255W PSU turned out ot be DOA, but I have a couple Dell 305W around from free P4 machines so in it went. Then a $20 Q9505S 65W CPU. and since the HDD had been pulled a small 120GB SSD went in. The Win7 Home Premium COA worked just fine. Then I discovered the NIC port was dead too. Had to find someone who still sold PCI network adapters. I've never saved those. Oh yeah Dell says the 2 RAM slots support 4GB DDR3, But 8 works just fine. That's a good thing because the GTX 1050Ti Zotac Mini dropped right in and is "sharing" 3.7GB of system RAM.
> I tried a few C2X chips, and none of them worked, not even the 75W X6800 2 core. But the FSB isn't locked to 333fsb. I got it up to 341fsb 2.88GHz on the stock 1.200V with SetFSB. Stress testing with a 4 pipe cooler got 51*C.. The chip is rated for 76*C. and 132W max TDP so I've got some room to play, and the MB is known to run 120W CPUs. Probably not the beast the E520 is but with newer stuff it doesn't need to be.. I've also got some 6 pipe coolers if needed. It looks like it's time for a VID pinmod. I've seen these running a Xeon X5460 (120W) at userbenchmark.com. So if the OC doesn't work out it's getting an X5470 swap (I already trimmed the socket and have the CPU and tape). 3DMark 11 scores 7036 @40% rating. userbenchmark gives it the expected 37-38% CPU/GPU rating.I actually have a Fury Nano I trimmed to fit the BTX Mini Tower. I'm sure it's got quite a bit more in it. But I wanted to show people at Tomshardware what kind of budget PC you could build out of these things.


Assuming you were asking me, I have a Dell XPS 210: Its one of the really small form factor ones, by that I mean it fits only low-profile GPU's and ones that are 75w or less.



When I first got it, I think around last February maybe? (weird story, I work at a dollar store and I was talking to someone then somehow computers came up. Told them that I like to work on computers and they asked If I wanted 2 of them. I said yeah how much do you want for them, they said free and then like 2 weeks later they dropped them off at my work.) it came with I think a Core 2 Duo E6320 @ 1.86GHz. I then ordered a Core 2 Quad Q6700, but the seller on ebay sent me a Core 2 Duo E6700. I was slightly mad but eh it was $20 and didn't care that much. Tried it out and it was a lot faster but still not enough for my purposes, so its just kinda been sitting around waiting til I get a new GPU

The other one is an old socket 478 single core P4 (non-hyperthreaded, now that I think about it they didn't do the hyperthreading til 775 P4's and PD's) But anyway its one of the old Dell Dimensions that came out right between Windows ME and Windows XP, because it came with drivers for both. I think Dell Dimension 4200 is what it was. That one isn't worth it because it had SDRAM and not DDR plus AGP GPU no PCI-E. At least the XPS 210 has Sata 2 and PCI-E 2.0 I THINK. Plus single core on the Dimension, God I do not miss how slow those P2's and P3's were on windows 95 through XP.


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm not finding much info. on the E6350. But if that's correct it's interesting. It means 65nm 1333fsb support.
I can't find any XPS210 on userbenchmark.com. My Dimension E520 is hard to find because it identifies itself to the benchmark by it's model# DM061.

The support for PentiumD and the 965 chipset are the same as my E520 (see link in my sig.) This means no 95W CPU limit.
https://www.manualslib.com/manual/36948/Dell-Xps-210.html?page=97
In fact it's the same MB with a couple expansion slots removed. It's shared with the Dimension 9200C, which is a small Dimension 9200/XPS410 board, and my E520 is the mid sized one. 4 phase VRM with vertically mounted MOSFETs.
If it had an E6350 in it, it was running underclocked on the 1066fsb.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj8m5PC6PXXAhWMLSYKHexfAZUQjRwIBw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cradeal.com%2Findex.php%3Fmain_page%3Dproduct_info%26products_id%3D165&psig=AOvVaw1D-nvXBY88A_LJ8d9iTxMt&ust=1512664490362590
here's the E520 board.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjzqpGD6vXXAhWD8YMKHWmIAI4QjRwIBw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dhgate.com%2Fstore%2Fproduct%2F0wg864-wg864-lga775-desktop-motherboard-for%2F158840989.html&psig=AOvVaw1ef5KHSwYhEXHcaB5uFrFA&ust=1512664886383142
JP911 looks like the good heatpipe cooler for that.
My advice is don't waste it. QX6800 SLACP and Throttlestop 6.00 software overclock.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Okay i stand corrected it was the E6320: https://ark.intel.com/products/29754/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E6320-4M-Cache-1_86-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB

Also before I even think about overclocking I need to find a cooler that can fit in that case, I don't care if i have to mod things a bit but other than that it just needs to fit. And judging by the size of the JP911 heatsink I don't think it'll fit butI could be wrong


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Okay i stand corrected it was the E6320: https://ark.intel.com/products/29754/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-E6320-4M-Cache-1_86-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB
> 
> Also before I even think about overclocking I need to find a cooler that can fit in that case, I don't care if i have to mod things a bit but other than that it just needs to fit. And judging by the size of the JP911 heatsink I don't think it'll fit butI could be wrong


if you look closely at that cooler you'll see it's wider than it is high, and has the classic BTX 2 screw mounting setup. Buy one that shows the 45* cut on the front of the baseplate. I've seen one listed that had the square cut front probably for an AMD system.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> if you look closely at that cooler you'll see it's wider than it is high, and has the classic BTX 2 screw mounting setup. Buy one that shows the 45* cut on the front of the baseplate. I've seen one listed that had the square cut front probably for an AMD system.


Hmm it might work, the only issue though is that the HDD in that specific pc mounts to the cpu cooler. It shouldn't be an issue though because i planned on getting a ssd for it anyway and maybe mounting it to the side of the case somehow. As long as that cooler is not the size of a 3.5 inch hdd then it might work. That goes for length and width, if height is bit too tall thin i can leave the side of the case off.


----------



## Retrorockit

It's an SFF BTX cooler. They had to cool those 130W Pentium Ds with something.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Huh I might look into it. I was hoping to some how mod a Noctua cooler, the one for mini Itx cases, surprisingly they still include the LGA 775 bracket in some of them. But if not i might just get a cheap used 775 board and go to town on it there.

-edit: after looking into it some more I think this might fit: https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16835106157 and also might get a Xeon X3230 instead of the Q6700 seeing as the Xeon is the same thing but its only 95w vs 105w on the Q6700.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Hey! Guys I'm extremely sorry to interrupt you all, but I have a question to ask: Have any of you faced issues to boot into windows 10 because of FSB overclocking?

I can't seem to push my Xeon E5450 to 4.7Ghz because when I do, it always says ntoskrnl.exe (or whatever else.sys, it's random files) is damaged.

Now you'd think I just simply broke my windows install, but no, 4.6Ghz boots fine. RAM is running at 1040Mhz and it's a 1066Mhz kit, I have it at 2.28V and still fails to boot. Tried loosening up the timings, nothing. Still hangs at the boot screen with the same error message. (system doesn't crash, just refuses to load windows). CPU is at 1.68v (because my board doesn't support LLC).

I'm kind of lost here. Have had a Google around, nothing seems to help.

Specs:
Intel Xeon E5450
Gigabyte EP45-EXTREME
Raijintek Tisis @2600rpm
Sapphire HD 7950
LEPA MaxGold G800M (800w) 80+ Gold

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Hey! Guys I'm extremely sorry to interrupt you all, but I have a question to ask: Have any of you faced issues to boot into windows 10 because of FSB overclocking?
> 
> I can't seem to push my Xeon E5450 to 4.7Ghz because when I do, it always says ntoskrnl.exe (or whatever else.sys, it's random files) is damaged.
> 
> Now you'd think I just simply broke my windows install, but no, 4.6Ghz boots fine. RAM is running at 1040Mhz and it's a 1066Mhz kit, I have it at 2.28V and still fails to boot. Tried loosening up the timings, nothing. Still hangs at the boot screen with the same error message. (system doesn't crash, just refuses to load windows). CPU is at 1.68v (because my board doesn't support LLC).
> 
> I'm kind of lost here. Have had a Google around, nothing seems to help.
> 
> Specs:
> Intel Xeon E5450
> Gigabyte EP45-EXTREME
> Raijintek Tisis @2600rpm
> Sapphire HD 7950
> LEPA MaxGold G800M (800w) 80+ Gold
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No problem interrupting. It gets awfully quiet around here lately. My guess is that's all that particular Xeon will do. Your beyond a 50% OC. You might ask in the "Official 775 to 771 mod club" they probably have more experience with that CPU. With a 9X multiplier you're on the far side of 500fsb it may be that's all the MB can do. The random files may be just whatever crashes first.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1427554/official-775-to-771-mod-club


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Yeah, alright. I knew about that other thread, but I posted it here since, FSB overclocking is a thing in 775 in general, and I thought someone here could share some insight about what could be causing this to happen.

I'll post it in the other thread. Let there be hope. :b

Thanks anyway.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Hey! Guys I'm extremely sorry to interrupt you all, but I have a question to ask: Have any of you faced issues to boot into windows 10 because of FSB overclocking?
> 
> I can't seem to push my Xeon E5450 to 4.7Ghz because when I do, it always says ntoskrnl.exe (or whatever else.sys, it's random files) is damaged.
> 
> Now you'd think I just simply broke my windows install, but no, 4.6Ghz boots fine. RAM is running at 1040Mhz and it's a 1066Mhz kit, I have it at 2.28V and still fails to boot. Tried loosening up the timings, nothing. Still hangs at the boot screen with the same error message. (system doesn't crash, just refuses to load windows). CPU is at 1.68v (because my board doesn't support LLC).
> 
> I'm kind of lost here. Have had a Google around, nothing seems to help.
> 
> Specs:
> Intel Xeon E5450
> Gigabyte EP45-EXTREME
> Raijintek Tisis @2600rpm
> Sapphire HD 7950
> LEPA MaxGold G800M (800w) 80+ Gold
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It sounds like to me the 4.6GHz region is near your max overclock and 4.7 may be unstable. Have you tried in between 4.6 and 4.7? Like 4.66 or something like that?


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Hey! Guys I'm extremely sorry to interrupt you all, but I have a question to ask: Have any of you faced issues to boot into windows 10 because of FSB overclocking?
> 
> I can't seem to push my Xeon E5450 to 4.7Ghz because when I do, it always says ntoskrnl.exe (or whatever else.sys, it's random files) is damaged.
> 
> Now you'd think I just simply broke my windows install, but no, 4.6Ghz boots fine. RAM is running at 1040Mhz and it's a 1066Mhz kit, I have it at 2.28V and still fails to boot. Tried loosening up the timings, nothing. Still hangs at the boot screen with the same error message. (system doesn't crash, just refuses to load windows). CPU is at 1.68v (because my board doesn't support LLC).
> 
> I'm kind of lost here. Have had a Google around, nothing seems to help.
> 
> Specs:
> Intel Xeon E5450
> Gigabyte EP45-EXTREME
> Raijintek Tisis @2600rpm
> Sapphire HD 7950
> LEPA MaxGold G800M (800w) 80+ Gold
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No problem interrupting it gets too quiet around here lately anyway.

My guess is that that's all that particular chip will do. It's more than a 50% OC. You might try in the LGA771 to 775 mod club. They may know more about that CPU. With a 9x multiplier your getting beyond 500fsb so the chipset may be at iy's limit. Maybe it's time for an X5470? The random files might be just whatever program crashes first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Hmm it might work, the only issue though is that the HDD in that specific pc mounts to the cpu cooler. It shouldn't be an issue though because i planned on getting a ssd for it anyway and maybe mounting it to the side of the case somehow. As long as that cooler is not the size of a 3.5 inch hdd then it might work. That goes for length and width, if height is bit too tall thin i can leave the side of the case off.


I would get the QX6800SLACP because the base speed is 2.93GHz. It doesn't suck 130W all the time that's only when turned up. You could play with TS6 and undervolt it if you want to play that game. You'll learn your way around the app. Cost nothing. You'll want BIOS 2,4,0 if you don't already have it. You should look at the label on your PSU. I would expect 2x 12V. rails with 16-18A. each. The wiring will be white for 12V.A ,and yellow for 12V.B. Back in the PentiumD days they would use rail B just for the CPU, and flopppy. That means maybe 200W there. Also notice the 5V. rails current. Probably way over the typical 14A. they used 5V. a lot in these which leaves more 12V for other things. 8GB DDR2 800.
You can see a couple E520s at userbenchmark.com under DM061 They're at 3.72GHz.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-DM061/1322
3.45GHz is what I would expect with nothing except decent cooling.
I assume it has a floppy bay. Floppy bays are the same 3.5" size and mounting as HDD. The adapter bracket for SSD work there too.
Seasonic makes a 350W TFX PSU with 6 pin cable but I don't know of a low profile card that needs it.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Solid-Gear-TFX12V-350-Watts-Power-Supply-SDGR-TFX350/122821192862?epid=1503837189&hash=item1c98b6ac9e:g:MI4AAOSwHYpaFGBV
Avoid video cards with UEFI BIOS (MSI bad,ZOTAC good). Radeons from R9-3xx (285) conflict with dell BIOS.
Obviously this firebreathing 12 year old SSF computer get's my attention. I had no idea they existed.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Yeah, if the QX6800 is 1066FSB or less then it'll work, but anything above that and it won't unfortunately. But yeah other then that the main issue is heat, Even the E6700 i have in there idles in the high 40's to low 50's with the side panel off, so yeah undervolting will have to be a thing, but that also may be difficult unless TS6 works in Ubuntu or Debian.

Also good to know to avoid a gpu with UEFI bios, i'll have to remember that if i pick up a GTX 1050 ti this Christmas or New Years.


----------



## Retrorockit

QX6800 is 1066x11 base clock. TS6 is windows, I think there's a way to do it in Linux but it might be command line stuff. I don't know if there's an app.
There is no 65nm Xeon over 10x1066 that i'm aware of. If that came with a 2 core then it has a lame cooler. The heatpipe cooler will fix it.


----------



## TwilightRavens

F0579B5E-2D69-4219-A3AD-29927F8AE861.jpeg 1560k .jpeg file

Also I was wrong on the cooler size, i torn into it again last night and it can be no bigger than about 4 inches either way.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> I actually have OEM desktop I plan to upgrade and turn it into a linux gaming box that has the Core 2 Duo E6700 (Going to snag a Q6700 in the near future because my motherboard doesn't suppot past the 65nm Conroe's so no Q9000's) and Replace the ATi X1300 (yes a very ancient GPU) with a 1050 ti ( I know the CPU would bottleneck the hell out of it) but sadly it's cheaper than a used 750 ti or 950. But that should be fine for little indie games and older games like Fallout 3/NV and the like.


im running a q9550 with gtx 770 4gb i'd like to get a 1070 or vega. Vega is not unsupported in linux just yet


----------



## Retrorockit

https://www.amazon.com/Original-Dell-Heatsink-Dimension-Compatible/dp/B004578KCO
The photos here show it including the decal for wounting the HDD bracket same as yours.
Your computer is listed as guaranteed compatable.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Hey! Guys I'm extremely sorry to interrupt you all, but I have a question to ask: Have any of you faced issues to boot into windows 10 because of FSB overclocking?
> 
> I can't seem to push my Xeon E5450 to 4.7Ghz because when I do, it always says ntoskrnl.exe (or whatever else.sys, it's random files) is damaged.
> 
> Now you'd think I just simply broke my windows install, but no, 4.6Ghz boots fine. RAM is running at 1040Mhz and it's a 1066Mhz kit, I have it at 2.28V and still fails to boot. Tried loosening up the timings, nothing. Still hangs at the boot screen with the same error message. (system doesn't crash, just refuses to load windows). CPU is at 1.68v (because my board doesn't support LLC).
> 
> I'm kind of lost here. Have had a Google around, nothing seems to help.
> 
> Specs:
> Intel Xeon E5450
> Gigabyte EP45-EXTREME
> Raijintek Tisis @2600rpm
> Sapphire HD 7950
> LEPA MaxGold G800M (800w) 80+ Gold
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I had a similar situation overclocking a E8400 recently in a different platform. The end solution is you have just reached the maximum OC the processor will do. At a certain point they literally just will not go any further, no matter how much voltage your feed em. There's nothing you can do, short of LN2 or sub-ambient phase change cooling. Just pick a slightly lower clock and go with it.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Original-Dell-Heatsink-Dimension-Compatible/dp/B004578KCO
> The photos here show it including the decal for wounting the HDD bracket same as yours.
> Your computer is listed as guaranteed compatable.


Okay awesome, thought i do plan on scrapping the hdd bracket in favour of a better fan. Because that tiny one on the hdd bracket doesn't push much air if any at all. But i'll definitely take a look at that heatsink. I am pretty set on the QX6700 or the Xeon X3230 as a cpu as they are quads and the X6800 from what I read is a dual, unless it is for sure a quad.


----------



## Retrorockit

QX6800 SLACP is an unlocked Quad. The QX6700 are all B3 stepping and WILL run hot. The SLACP QX6800 is G0 stepping. they use less power and will OC about 1 whole multiplier higher. The X6800 was suggested before I knew what MB that thing has, as a replacement for the E6320.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Do you know for sure if the QX6800 will work? If so I’ll be all over that though that 130w scares me a bit.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Do you know for sure if the QX6800 will work? If so I'll be all over that though that 130w scares me a bit.


The 130W on these chips is "Thermal Design Power", or TDP: the amount of heat in watts that it produces when running. TDP on processors *IS NOT* how much power they draw. That is totally different, and not directly published by Intel.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> The 130W on these chips is "Thermal Design Power", or TDP: the amount of heat in watts that it produces when running. TDP on processors *IS NOT* how much power they draw. That is totally different, and not directly published by Intel.


Well yeah I know that, what I meant was sticking a 130w TDP chip in a tiny case seems like a bad idea.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Well yeah I know that, what I meant was sticking a 130w TDP chip in a tiny case seems like a bad idea.


I had a feeling most of you knew that, I was just putting it out there to clarify for some folks that might not know. And try water cooling it (AIO Maybe?) then put push-pull fans on it blowing up/out so all the heat is removed from the case.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Do you know for sure if the QX6800 will work? If so I'll be all over that though that 130w scares me a bit.


As far as I can tell that's the same motherboard as mine with 2 PCI slots cut off. It's very unique. The 4 phase VRM, the vertical MOSFETS, even the spread out sound and USB stacks. QX6800 SLACP is just an unlocked Q6700 G0. At 2.66GHz it should draw the same 95W. A little more at it's base of 2.93GHz say 105W. If you have BIOS 2.4.0 which is what dell offers right now it should go. It only increases in full multipliers so 3.2,3.45, and 3.72 are the OC speeds. It can definitely use all the cooling you can get. But it's till the fastest CPU you can get for that, and the only one that will OC well (except the X6800).
This with a screen in the side of the case to let the air out.
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=368
Will probably allow 3.72GHz But your 500WPSU will probabaly be sitting out on your desk like a giant wall wart.
Actually Seasonic makes some OEM style TFX 350W PSUs and I think they're single rail so if the CPU wants 200+W (and believe me it does) it can get it.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I had a feeling most of you knew that, I was just putting it out there to clarify for some folks that might not know. And try water cooling it (AIO Maybe?) then put push-pull fans on it blowing up/out so all the heat is removed from the case.


Yeah I would do water cooling but the case is tiny, like really tiny though i guess technically I could just leave it outside of the case.

Also i did a comparison of that Dell JP911 heatsink and it looks exactly the size of the one i have so i went ahead and ordered that. Also i went ahead and got a Xeon X3230 for $20 just because the cheapest QX6800 was a little over $50 which I don't really have that kind of money right now. That's fine though because a moderate overclock to about 3GHz or so should be enough, If theres thermal headroom after that I'll go a bit higher. That and the Xeon looks to be a bit easier to cool too.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So that leaves me with just one more question, do any of you know of any good GTX 950 (preferably) that is low profile and only powered by the pci-e slot (no 6 pin or 6+2 pin) power plug? If not then a 750 ti or a 1050 ti that meets the same criteria. But I would much prefer a 950 over the other 2 if at all possible.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Yeah I would do water cooling but the case is tiny, like really tiny though i guess technically I could just leave it outside of the case.
> 
> Also i did a comparison of that Dell JP911 heatsink and it looks exactly the size of the one i have so i went ahead and ordered that. Also i went ahead and got a Xeon X3230 for $20 just because the cheapest QX6800 was a little over $50 which I don't really have that kind of money right now. That's fine though because a moderate overclock to about 3GHz or so should be enough, If theres thermal headroom after that I'll go a bit higher. That and the Xeon looks to be a bit easier to cool too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> So that leaves me with just one more question, do any of you know of any good GTX 950 (preferably) that is low profile and only powered by the pci-e slot (no 6 pin or 6+2 pin) power plug? If not then a 750 ti or a 1050 ti that meets the same criteria. But I would much prefer a 950 over the other 2 if at all possible.


You're not likely to get any overclock w/o a Core2Extreme. The PLL is hardwired at boot to lock it to 1066FSB max. It's called TME lock.So multiplier OC is the only game in town. Pinmods, and SetFSB get you nothing.Unless maybe you can unlock the TME with a hexadecimal text edit in SetFSB which I have no idea how to do.
I have a radiator that's rated 400W. Black Ice Nemesis 160GTX. it's 84mm high,196mm wide, and 54mm thick. 2x 80mm fans mounts.Might fit.
The GTX750, and 1050 are the only 2 cards that don't need PCIe cables. The 1050 is supposedly a die shrink of the 950. It really is the way to go, and the 2GB costs the same or less than the 750. It's basically the best of both.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Eh thats fine if I cannot overclock, not a game breaker but i could have sworn there was a 75w 950. But yeah i just need the best possible because i’ll probably dual boot ubuntu with windows xp (for legacy apps), so it kinda throws out the 1050 ti in terms of driver support.


----------



## Retrorockit

The GTX1050 is 75W and some of them have the 6 pin PCIe cable anyway. The 1060 is 150 W and they usually put the 225W 8 pin connector on those.If the 950 just needs a few watts over 75 do you have a 4 pin Molex hanging around in there. Just pull 10-15W from it iwth an adapter.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> The GTX1050 is 75W and some of them have the 6 pin PCIe cable anyway. The 1060 is 150 W and they usually put the 225W 8 pin connector on those.If the 950 just needs a few watts over 75 do you have a 4 pin Molex hanging around in there. Just pull 10-15W from it iwth an adapter.


Thats not an option, it has to be a 75w card or less unfortunately


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Thats not an option, it has to be a 75w card or less unfortunately


There is a low profile GTX 950 with no power connector. See here: http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-44310-view-low-profile-version-geforce-gtx-950.html

It's only sold in asian markets and not sold in the USA. I'm still searching but don't think any of them were ever sold/marketed here. Maybe you can find someone that has one from yahoo.jp market place or something or amibay that's willing to get one sold there and sell direct to USA.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> There is a low profile GTX 950 with no power connector. See here: http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-44310-view-low-profile-version-geforce-gtx-950.html
> 
> It's only sold in asian markets and not sold in the USA. I'm still searching but don't think any of them were ever sold/marketed here. Maybe you can find someone that has one from yahoo.jp market place or something or amibay that's willing to get one sold there and sell direct to USA.


Okay so that leaves either a gtx 750 ti or amd equivalent from 2013 ish


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Okay so that leaves either a gtx 750 ti or amd equivalent from 2013 ish


Yeah from what I can tell this GALAX version is literally the only 75W or less low profile / SFF GTX 950 ever made by anyone. I might could find you a buy source if I look around if you really wanted one. Supports XP. Probably would run hot as balls though.

EDIT: I found a low profile 750 Ti for sale. But I don't know if they ship to USA or not.

https://www.amazon.co.jp/%E7%8E%84%E4%BA%BA%E5%BF%97%E5%90%91-%E3%82%B0%E3%83%A9%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-GTX750Ti-LowProfile-GF-GTX750TI-LE2GHD/dp/B00IIJI9UI/ref=pd_cp_147_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HHY26WP8WHWJRRY4RHG3


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Yeah from what I can tell this GALAX version is literally the only 75W or less low profile / SFF GTX 950 ever made by anyone. I might could find you a buy source if I look around if you really wanted one. Supports XP. Probably would run hot as balls though.
> 
> EDIT: I found a low profile 750 Ti for sale. But I don't know if they ship to USA or not.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.jp/%E7%8E%84%E4%BA%BA%E5%BF%97%E5%90%91-%E3%82%B0%E3%83%A9%E3%83%95%E3%82%A3%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-GTX750Ti-LowProfile-GF-GTX750TI-LE2GHD/dp/B00IIJI9UI/ref=pd_cp_147_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HHY26WP8WHWJRRY4RHG3


I'll try my luck with the Galax one first and see what happens. Thanks a bunch btw.

-edit: Okay so i looking into it more and it turns out there are 2 more 75w 950's MSI and EVGA BUT I am not sure if they are low profile or not (I highly doubt it).


----------



## Retrorockit

FWIW I'm running Ubunto 14.04 LTS from a live DVD with my GTX1050Ti 4GB. I'm certainly not a Linux power user at all, but it runs OK
This is because I've had a long term identity theft problem. Had to close my Ebay account due to finding $5K worth of items in my shopping cart w/o my knowledge. So it's back to live DVD life. No more saved credit cards for me.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> FWIW I'm running Ubunto 14.04 LTS from a live DVD with my GTX1050Ti 4GB. I'm certainly not a Linux power user at all, but it runs OK
> This is because I've had a long term identity theft problem. Had to close my Ebay account due to finding $5K worth of items in my shopping cart w/o my knowledge. So it's back to live DVD life. No more saved credit cards for me.


Yeah I don't blame you one bit there, i think I might just go with either a GT 1030, GTX 1050 or 1050 ti. Any of those 3 will be light years better than what's in it now.


----------



## Retrorockit

1030 is weaker than the 750Ti. which is much weaker than the 1050s. The 750 struggles at 1080P, the 1050s are pretty happy there.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> The 130W on these chips is "Thermal Design Power", or TDP: the amount of heat in watts that it produces when running. TDP on processors *IS NOT* how much power they draw. That is totally different, and not directly published by Intel.


oohhh. i always leaned towards the Q9505S since it's 65 watts. so unless i really want unlocked it's proably not too bad but, now i am interested. wonder if it's on par with a q9550 maybe my rig in my sig can be upgraded on the CPU further yet.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I had a similar situation overclocking a E8400 recently in a different platform. The end solution is you have just reached the maximum OC the processor will do. At a certain point they literally just will not go any further, no matter how much voltage your feed em. There's nothing you can do, short of LN2 or sub-ambient phase change cooling. Just pick a slightly lower clock and go with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I had a similar situation overclocking a E8400 recently in a different platform. The end solution is you have just reached the maximum OC the processor will do. At a certain point they literally just will not go any further, no matter how much voltage your feed em. There's nothing you can do, short of LN2 or sub-ambient phase change cooling. Just pick a slightly lower clock and go with it.


Thanks. I quit overclocking it. It was mostly just for fun. Now I'm dealing with a P9X79 with a rare case of the alzheimers in my main computer. *sigh*

And thank you to everyone else who commented their thoughts on this.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeTheBlueFox*
> 
> Thanks. I quit overclocking it. It was mostly just for fun. Now I'm dealing with a P9X79 with a rare case of the alzheimers in my main computer. *sigh*
> 
> And thank you to everyone else who commented their thoughts on this.


I have a E8400 chip in question I mentioned runs fine at 4.6 ghz (top spec core2duo) and initially had it stable at 4689 Mhz, and literally even +1 mhz higher FSB and it was unstable all over the place and just vomited on it's self. Custom water loop and it would not go any higher. I even got two cans of canned air duster and held em upside down and just sprayed em at the cpu socket and board and waterblock while it was running and had the cpu reading -50c and just kept spraying to maintain it and it still would not run even 4.8 ghz even if I fed it 2.400v vcore. It just wouldn't go any further.. extreme cooling wouldn't do it, water cooling wouldn't do it, nothing would get it higher. Even 4689 was a little wriggly and not perfect stable and eventually I just had to settle on 4605 mhz for that chip and deal with it.

Sometimes in overclocking you get to a point with some chips that they just won't go higher no matter what you throw at em. It's why they call it "silicon lotto" pretty much. And it's also why the "professional overclockers" to get those world record 7 ghz chips, they may literally go through a stack of 1200 processors one by one until they find a "golden" one that will clock to 5+ Ghz, or even 6 Ghz or more, for example.


----------



## MikeTheBlueFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I have a E8400 chip in question I mentioned runs fine at 4.6 ghz (top spec core2duo) and initially had it stable at 4689 Mhz, and literally even +1 mhz higher FSB and it was unstable all over the place and just vomited on it's self. Custom water loop and it would not go any higher. I even got two cans of canned air duster and held em upside down and just sprayed em at the cpu socket and board and waterblock while it was running and had the cpu reading -50c and just kept spraying to maintain it and it still would not run even 4.8 ghz even if I fed it 2.400v vcore. It just wouldn't go any further.. extreme cooling wouldn't do it, water cooling wouldn't do it, nothing would get it higher. Even 4689 was a little wriggly and not perfect stable and eventually I just had to settle on 4605 mhz for that chip and deal with it.
> 
> Sometimes in overclocking you get to a point with some chips that they just won't go higher no matter what you throw at em. It's why they call it "silicon lotto" pretty much. And it's also why the "professional overclockers" to get those world record 7 ghz chips, they may literally go through a stack of 1200 processors one by one until they find a "golden" one that will clock to 5+ Ghz, or even 6 Ghz or more, for example.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I had a similar situation overclocking a E8400 recently in a different platform. The end solution is you have just reached the maximum OC the processor will do. At a certain point they literally just will not go any further, no matter how much voltage your feed em. There's nothing you can do, short of LN2 or sub-ambient phase change cooling. Just pick a slightly lower clock and go with it.


Yeah I get it, maybe that's it right there. I ended up pumping 1.7V through it at some point, but nothing.

My experiences with 775 overclocking were with a Pentium Dual-core E2180 which I got to 3.06Ghz, my first overclock. Then I bought a QX6700 which I clocked to 3.5Ghz. All on a cheap G41 socket board from gigabyte.

I parted out my system and gave away, sold some parts and then, since most of what I was doing at the time was drawing furries (eye roll) and playing with the PS2 emulator, I went for a i5 4690 non K and a B85 motherboard. It was all fine, but I missed overclocking over the time I used that system.

So I bought a X58, that didn't work out too well and then went on to X79, didn't go too well either. So I went with a P45 I found brand new in box (old stock someone bought from a bankrupt company and was selling near where I live.

Picked up a E5450 because it was a 333 fsb low TDP chip and I couldn't handle the heat of a extreme edition. Recently bought a cooler that can handle the heat and tried to see how far it went, 4.6Ghz seems to be the max it'll go, on air at 1.6V I think it's pretty much stretched out. Can't complain. xb


----------



## Retrorockit

I found something that may be of interest. I posted first in LGA771 Mod because that's what it really is, but I'll put it here just FYI.
Xeon X5270 3.5Ghz 2 core 10.5x333fsb seems to be the same as the mythical E8700 which Intel never released. They can be had for $14 shipped.

I've got my baseline benchmarks on the $20 Dell. This is just RAM,CPU,GPU,SSD drop in stuff. Setfsb only got me to 2.89GHz @ 1.2V. Remember OEM MB no BIOS settings available.
Q9505S, 8GB DDR3 1066, GTX1050Ti 4gb. 120GB SSD (Hybrid SSHD makes sense for this too)
Passmark 2223 53%
Skydiver 13901 43%
Firestrike 5958 37%
Heaven 2347 93fps
Valley2584 62fps
Cinebench CPU308 GPU 53.14
Valley is the only one it had issues with 15FPS minimum. It may be more CPU intensive than the others.
Might be some bottlenecking going on here.

Here's my list of CPUs to play with ( all can be found $20 or less).
Q6700 G0 1066fsb pinmod to 3.33GHz (cheap thrills, will it equal the Q9505S 2.9Ghz baseline?))
E7600 R0 1066FSB pinmod to 3.85GHz (cheaper thrills)
Q9505S 333fsb SetFSB with VID pinmod to ??? (65W will it punch above it's weight)
X5470 3.33Ghz E0 Setfsb/VID to ???
X5270 3.5GHz E0 Setfsb/VID to ??? (E8700)
The G41 chipset/ Dell VRM may favor the Q9505S, and the 2 cores over the higher powered quads. But the Xeons look good right from the start.


----------



## Aleslammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> oohhh. i always leaned towards the Q9505S since it's 65 watts. so unless i really want unlocked it's proably not too bad but, now i am interested. wonder if it's on par with a q9550 maybe my rig in my sig can be upgraded on the CPU further yet.


X3380 gives you a 0.5 higher multi than the Q9650 and might be a little cheaper than the unlocked versions. It's native socket 775 so no butchering the socket and the board you are using should spin it up with latest BIOS.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> X3380 gives you a 0.5 higher multi than the Q9650 and might be a little cheaper than the unlocked versions. It's native socket 775 so no butchering the socket and the board you are using should spin it up with latest BIOS.


I looked for that one but it was sold out. I already have a couple QX9650s sitting around. The X5470 will have to do. I have an LGA771 2 CPU overclock coming up so I needed the X5470s anyway.
Butchering the socket on a $20 Dell was job#1


----------



## Aleslammer

Retrorockit, have a couple P45s I've used a X-ACTO on.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Retrorockit, have a couple P45s I've used a X-ACTO on.


I'm afraid I'm all about overclocking locked BIOS Dells. After owning one for many years I decided enough was enough and had at it. 4GHz at CPUZ on a 2006 Dell Dimension was the result. I've decided to take on the challenge of overclocking a low end Optiplex now. I have Dell workstations that will go 4+GHz easily. But the point of a hobby is to spend time doing it. So I'm not looking for the easy way out. Thanks anyway. I picked this particular Optiplex 380 because it supports Xeons and CPUs over 95W. 2 things that are rare in an Optipod. Originally Dell sold these 2 core, and 4 GB RAM only. So it's interesting that it support high end Quads. It's micro BTX form factor so a MB swap is out of the question anyway. I don't know what's going to come out on top. The 120W Xeon, The 65W Q9505S, or a screaming 2 core of some kind.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I'm afraid I'm all about overclocking locked BIOS Dells. After owning one for many years I decided enough was enough and had at it.


So one problem with overclocking locked-bios dells. The vast majority of them (All of them?) don't have heatsinks on the vrm's on the motherboards. Most of the time.. a few rare models might. And they usually have small passive heatsinks on the chipsets. And they're not designed to displace that kind of heat and don't have the airflow for it.. so I would imagine they run really, really, stupidly hot and you likely run the serious risk of melting/frying the vrm's part of the motherboard in as short as a few months.

So why bother?


----------



## Retrorockit

Question. The problem I have in Unigine Heaven of low minimum fps. I'm wondering if it could be running out of RAM. 8GB seems like enough, and there ain't no more in this machine, but with a 4GB GPU and Windows experience page saying 3.7GB shared with the GPU could it be that a GTX1050 2GB would be the better option? How would I tell if this is the problem and not bottlenecking. This is important to me because almost all my computers I mod. have an 8GB limit. I've run fast 2GB GPUs and not had this issue (R9-285 ITX). One of the reasons i bought this card was to find out if it's a step too far so I can advise people correctly about this.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Question. The problem I have in Unigine Heaven of low minimum fps. I'm wondering if it could be running out of RAM. 8GB seems like enough, and there ain't no more in this machine, but with a 4GB GPU and Windows experience page saying 3.7GB shared with the GPU could it be that a GTX1050 2GB would be the better option? How would I tell if this is the problem and not bottlenecking. This is important to me because almost all my computers I mod. have an 8GB limit. I've run fast 2GB GPUs and not had this issue (R9-285 ITX). One of the reasons i bought this card was to find out if it's a step too far so I can advise people correctly about this.


If It says it's sharing ram with the GPU then that would be a bios setting allocating that much ram to the onboard gpu. Windows 7 does not share ram with a dedicated gpu. That's not how windows works.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> So one problem with overclocking locked-bios dells. The vast majority of them (All of them?) don't have heatsinks on the vrm's on the motherboards. Most of the time.. a few rare models might. And they usually have small passive heatsinks on the chipsets. And they're not designed to displace that kind of heat and don't have the airflow for it.. so I would imagine they run really, really, stupidly hot and you likely run the serious risk of melting/frying the vrm's part of the motherboard in as short as a few months.
> 
> So why bother?


1- I heatsink my VRM MOSFETS chipsets too.
2- The BTX was designed to cool Pentium4 and Pentium D CPUs 3.8GHz, 130W. The fans and heatsinks are out there and dirt cheap. Dells use Delta fans and the MB header is good for up to 2A. (24W)
It would be almost impossible to melt one. I've tried. http://valid.x86.fr/l2j5p1
http://valid.x86.fr/top-cpu/496e74656c28522920436f726528544d29322045787472656d652043505520513638303020204020322e393347487a
3- You're actually right about most of them. But if you put back the heatpipe coolers, and 1.8A.fans, and choose more efficient modernCPUs and GPUs then they work alright. Q9505S is a 65W 2.83GHz quad, GTX 1050Ti is a 75W GPU. The old Dell 305W PSU and Pentium 4 cooling can handle them both with ease. They're actually seriously overbuilt. My E520 was designed for pemtium Ds, it came with an E6300 1.8GHz 2 core.
Ij ust bought a couple of my favorite Delta quiet fans for $12 each. I needed per computer. 150X50mm 1.8A. AFC1512DG. These were designed to quiet down workstations.
here are the coolers I use. fits all Mini Tower, and Midtower BTX.
https://www.ebay.com/p/Dell-Precision-380-390-XPS-400-CPU-Heatsink-T9303/1333996960
The shroud comes with them and forces all the air through the heatsink. After it passes over the VRMs. It's ATX that needs work on it's cooling.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Yeah to be honest with you If I get just a little overclock or none at all on the X3230 It won't bother me. I have a Broadwell rig that will run everything this thing can't so its kind of just a little experiment of sorts to see what it is capable of, but like i said, worst case scenario my i7 will do what this thing won't.

Also, since there aren't many options for low profile and 75w cards, I was thinking that if i can just get a low profile Maxwell or Kepler GPU, I can power it usuing a seperate external power supply. Yes, Pascal is not an option, I want it to be either Maxwell or Kepler Nvidia GPU's.


----------



## cdoublejj

I've read documentation that says some chipsets take some of the ram regardless of the GPU. all though that could still be just because of hidden or locked bios settings.


----------



## TwilightRavens

I know on my Z97, if i didn't disable my Iris Pro graphics from bios it would allocate X amount of RAM to it. Now disabled though it shouldn't take any.


----------



## Retrorockit

I haven't looked into GPU BIOS settings yet. I've never done much with GPU tuning except the Auto. stuff. But yes chipsets have always taken some RAM, just not enough to notice anymore. The GPUs however have gotten very hungry lately. Unigine Valley is the test for this. I'm thinking a 256bit 2 GB card might be better for the old 8GB DDR2 LGA775s than the new 128bit 4GB cards. They perform about the same. But I guess RAM is cheaper than bandwidth. I don't have a GTX1050 to see what the difference would be. I'll probably install a GTX760 ITX I have to see if that fixes it. But all the other benchmarks run great with the GTX1050Ti. The Zotac Mini versions are drop in for old Dell Optiplex mini towers.
I've had to pull the trigger and buy some 4GB DDR2 800 modules so I can get beyond 8GB in my T3400 workstation. I wish I could find 4GB DDR2-1066. Since I can run ECC in that system maybe it will happen.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I haven't looked into GPU BIOS settings yet. I've never done much with GPU tuning except the Auto. stuff. But yes chipsets have always taken some RAM, just not enough to notice anymore. The GPUs however have gotten very hungry lately. Unigine Valley is the test for this. I'm thinking a 256bit 2 GB card might be better for the old 8GB DDR2 LGA775s than the new 128bit 4GB cards. They perform about the same. But I guess RAM is cheaper than bandwidth. I don't have a GTX1050 to see what the difference would be. I'll probably install a GTX760 ITX I have to see if that fixes it. But all the other benchmarks run great with the GTX1050Ti. The Zotac Mini versions are drop in for old Dell Optiplex mini towers.
> I've had to pull the trigger and buy some 4GB DDR2 800 modules so I can get beyond 8GB in my T3400 workstation. I wish I could find 4GB DDR2-1066. Since I can run ECC in that system maybe it will happen.


Do you know if since I am putting a Xeon in mine will it support ECC RAM or is that motherboard dependent too and not just CPU dependent?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Do you know if since I am putting a Xeon in mine will it support ECC RAM or is that motherboard dependent too and not just CPU dependent?


Both motherboard and CPU need to support it, though some boards support it even when it isn't on the official spec list.


----------



## Retrorockit

ECC is mostly a chipset/BIOS thing. If the chipset was used in workstations like the X38/X48 then it might work, or run OK and just ignore the feature. My T3400 supports ECC but not Xeons, so I don't think the CPU is involved. ECC is an extra chip on a regular DDR module. The extra chip makes it x72 instead of x64 structure (this is ignoring the x128 AMD RAM). FBDIMMs on the other hand are a whole different memory bus. I never tried running it on anything before. I only own 2x2GB sticks of it. So I can only speculate about using it "off label". I didn't think about using the 2 sticks I have with 2x4 GB ECCs for 12GB. I probably could have saved some money that way if I was buying used. I bought 2x4GB non ECC because I have a lot of new 2GB DDR2 800 to run with it. The only other ECC I own is 12GB DDR3 in a dell T3500 X58 machine. I will probably add more ECC to that one.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So in that case its a no go on ECC, unless the XPS 210 supports it by some miracle (I doubt it)


----------



## Retrorockit

The XPS 210 will probably support 8GB DDR2 800 like it's big brothers.
Crucial.com is quoting "as shipped". Which is what Dell says about the E520 also.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-2172407/upgradeing-dell-dimension-9200c-dell-xps-210-guide.html


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> The XPS 210 will probably support 8GB DDR2 800 like it's big brothers.
> Crucial.com is quoting "as shipped". Which is what Dell says about the E520 also.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-2172407/upgradeing-dell-dimension-9200c-dell-xps-210-guide.html


Well yeah I know that because I have 6GB in there right now, will get 2 more 2gb sticks when they don't cost $200 a pair.


----------



## Retrorockit

I just bought the faster DDR2-1066 2 GB for $18 Each at newegg.
DDR2 800 2GB $12
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7S65XC9582


----------



## technyk32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Eh thats fine if I cannot overclock, not a game breaker but i could have sworn there was a 75w 950. But yeah i just need the best possible because i'll probably dual boot ubuntu with windows xp (for legacy apps), so it kinda throws out the 1050 ti in terms of driver support.


Idk if someone's already answered this, but there is a 75W GTX 950 from asus. I think it's discontinued though.


----------



## Retrorockit

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814126100


----------



## technyk32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814126100


Yeah that's it. They have one with two fans too


----------



## schuck6566

I know you guys are trying to have the card run on just the board,but here's the 90watt zotac gtx 950 that takes a 6pin. The six pin to molex or sata adaptors are like six dollars. and the card is under $100.00. https://www.amazon.com/ZOTAC-GeForce-GDDR5-Video-ZT-90607-10H/dp/B01M35YDYP/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1513259011&sr=1-3&keywords=gtx+950+graphics+card If money's NOT the deciding issue,I'd probably go with the gtx 1050ti.







P.S. here's the smallest 1050ti I could find. DIMENSIONS
• Card Length: 144.78mm (5.7 in)
• Card Height: 111.15mm (4.38 in)
• Card Width: Dual slots
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500411&cm_re=nvidia_gtx_1050ti_4gb_gddr5-_-14-500-411-_-Product $160.00


----------



## Retrorockit

In a lot of OEM computers there isn't an extra Molex/SATA there. They just put what's needed. Also 255W PSU is not uncommon either. It's not the $6 adapter, it's the $50 PSU upgrade. But the 1050Ti is just a die shrunk 950 so I see no reason not to use it. The 2GB card costs = or < 750Ti.
http://www.bizrate.com/zotac-geforce-gtx-1050-mini-7065098396/shop
BTW this card has 1 slot bracket and drops into Dell BTX Mini Towers with no mods. That's Optiplex to you.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> In a lot of OEM computers there isn't an extra Molex/SATA there. They just put what's needed. Also 255W PSU is not uncommon either. It's not the $6 adapter, it's the $50 PSU upgrade. But the 1050Ti is just a die shrunk 950 so I see no reason not to use it. The 2GB card costs = or < 750Ti.
> http://www.bizrate.com/zotac-geforce-gtx-1050-mini-7065098396/shop
> BTW this card has 1 slot bracket and drops into Dell BTX Mini Towers with no mods. That's Optiplex to you.


Yeah but the only problem is the gpu cannot use UEFI bios, it has to have legacy Vbios otherwise the computer will not post. MSi claims their GPU's have compatibility with both but i'm not sure how far i'd trust that claim. Plus the last gpu I know of to have an option between UEFI was the GTX 700 series (Kepler and Maxwell gen 1)


----------



## Retrorockit

The Zotac I mentioned IS Legacy. I'm running one in an Optiplex 380. MSI makes UEFI motherboards. Guess what kind of GPUs they sell. Their GTX750 was UEFI. PNY wasn't. Vendors unfortunately are clueless about this.
here's an AMD page on the issue.
https://community.amd.com/community/gaming/blog/2016/04/05/radeon-r9-fury-nano-uefi-firmware
UEFI support is a choice that GPU makers have, it's not related to any particular GPU family.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Edit: I derped, ignore this post


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Yeah but the only problem is the gpu cannot use UEFI bios, it has to have legacy Vbios otherwise the computer will not post. MSi claims their GPU's have compatibility with both but i'm not sure how far i'd trust that claim. Plus the last gpu I know of to have an option between UEFI was the GTX 700 series (Kepler and Maxwell gen 1)


the MSI GTX 750 Ti low profile works fine on my legacy bios dell optiple 755 sff


----------



## Retrorockit

Some GTX750 are UEFI, and some are not. .
I had a GTX750 running in my old e520, and when I plugged in a GTX1050Ti it quit. No video again. I put it in the Opti 380, it's OK. So it wasn't all wine and roses with mine either. But the board that blew was a used spare that I had no history with, so I didn't blame the card.
Hmm MSI running there. interesting. Dell was part of the UEFI development. maybe they adopted it that early. I asked Dell and they have no list of what is and isn't legacy. But a Legacy card should run in a UEFI machine.
i started a thread on this at dell and there were some good replies i hadn't read yet. So here it is.
http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/t/20024445


----------



## Retrorockit

Some of those old machines like my E520 came with PCIe 1.0 and needed a BIOS update for 2.0. The Zotcs won't run in 1.0 machines.
This showed up in the Dell Optiplex Thread re: Opti 755 memory.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1601718/the-dell-optiplex-thread/90


----------



## TwilightRavens

Yeah i’m fairly certain mine is PCI-E 2.0, bios are also at the latest revision. I think I might just sell it after i get the xeon in and finish this X99 build I got going.


----------



## schuck6566

msi claimed their earlier(7xx & 9xx series) cards with the uefi based video bios were legacy compatible,and I ran a gtx 950 from evga on my xeon build with a legacy bios.This is the board GA EP35-DS3R and has a e5450 in it. Is currently running a hd5770 because I switched the 970 to another i7 build. Edit: here's a shot of gpu-z showing the gtx950 if anybodies interested in what card it was.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Ok i’m really shooting for the 1050 ti now because of the 4GB of vram, i’ll just stick with full on linux with WINE for windows apps


----------



## cdoublejj

i'm looking at 1070 / 1070 Ti or maybe a 980. something notably faster than the 770 4GB. i wanna see what happens to the frame rates.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i'm looking at 1070 / 1070 Ti or maybe a 980. something notably faster than the 770 4GB. i wanna see what happens to the frame rates.


If this is going in the "Core 2 haf" system in your sig, then you're going to see serious bottlenecks. A friend of mine I chat with on steam just went through a recent upgrade. He has a GTX 980 full desktop card and was using a QX9770 @ 4.6 ghz water cooled, and recently upgraded to a 8700K system and saw a +65% boost in all games even keeping his GTX 980. Honestly it's a big waste of money to buy any sort of newer gpu to pair it with any core 2 system unless it's temporary and you're planning to upgrade rather soon.


----------



## TonyLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i'm looking at 1070 / 1070 Ti or maybe a 980. something notably faster than the 770 4GB. i wanna see what happens to the frame rates.


I doubt that a 1070 would give you any additional frames over a 770 with that setup. (That 770 is probably stressing that cpu enough) That cpu would likely starve the 1070 gpu so that you would not see the potential of it.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> If It says it's sharing ram with the GPU then that would be a bios setting allocating that much ram to the onboard gpu. Windows 7 does not share ram with a dedicated gpu. That's not how windows works.


My understanding is yes it happens during POST and the GPU takes memory addresses from the top down. The OS never sees it. It's already taken.
Since it's a Dell I'm kind of a defeatist about BIOS settings but maybe there's something in there. I'll read the manual and look into it.

I looked, no relevant options. SNAFU


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> My understanding is yes it happens during POST and the GPU takes memory addresses from the top down. The OS never sees it. It's already taken.
> Since it's a Dell I'm kind of a defeatist about BIOS settings but maybe there's something in there. I'll read the manual and look into it.


Normal non-dell desktops do not take 3.7 GB of your system ram away from you when you have a 4GB dedicated GPU. It may take some, like 1-50 MB or so but no where near that much. All other non-dell / non-oem desktop systems you get your full system ram available to the OS no matter what GPU you use.

That's certainly some sort of dell-only problem and possibly a bios setting somewhere.


----------



## schuck6566

just wanna throw out here, some of the older ati cards claimed 128mb,or 256mb ram but only had 32mb built into the card,the rest was taken/shared from comp memory. Maybe this is a similar incident? Or maybe a clean uninstall & re-install of the card would have it detect memory properly?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> If this is going in the "Core 2 haf" system in your sig, then you're going to see serious bottlenecks. A friend of mine I chat with on steam just went through a recent upgrade. He has a GTX 980 full desktop card and was using a QX9770 @ 4.6 ghz water cooled, and recently upgraded to a 8700K system and saw a +65% boost in all games even keeping his GTX 980. Honestly it's a big waste of money to buy any sort of newer gpu to pair it with any core 2 system unless it's temporary and you're planning to upgrade rather soon.


I disagree. i can see how it runs for the fun of it and simply buy a cheap/used mobo and cpu combo to pair with it afterwards.


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyLee*
> 
> I doubt that a 1070 would give you any additional frames over a 770 with that setup. (That 770 is probably stressing that cpu enough) That cpu would likely starve the 1070 gpu so that you would not see the potential of it.


I'm pretty sure that there will still be a frame rate improvement, even if the CPU is a bottleneck. I'd go with a 1060 with a c2q, but hey why not 1070.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I disagree. i can see how it runs for the fun of it and simply buy a cheap/used mobo and cpu combo to pair with it afterwards.


In the end it's your money.. and your dicision to burn said money pointlessly. But, some of us have done exactly what you're doing, pairing newer video cards with core2quad systems.. and can tell you from our experience that all it will do is cook your poor chip and make the cpu run 100% constantly in games to try and serve enough data to the faster gpu, but in the end offer very little to almost no benefit what so ever in actual game performance. But if you want to see it with your own eyes, go ahead.


----------



## cdoublejj

i doubt it would cook to death in a few months. as i meant to say can replace it with a newer system later. that ryzen is looking better and better with more linux support but, idk if i'm ready to give up this C2Q yet. i might just borrow a card for bench marking.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i doubt it would cook to death in a few months. as i meant to say can replace it with a newer system later. that ryzen is looking better and better with more linux support but, idk if i'm ready to give up this C2Q yet. i might just borrow a card for bench marking.


I didn't mean kill it or cook to death. I just meant in general, the cpu's going to run flat-out and super hot to game on and not produce any more frames / performance than if you used say a GTX 770 where it wouldn't run the cpu so hard.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I didn't mean kill it or cook to death. I just meant in general, the cpu's going to run flat-out and super hot to game on and not produce any more frames / performance than if you used say a GTX 770 where it wouldn't run the cpu so hard.


i have been thinking about one last upgrade. maybe i could source a better C2Q chip and get help OCing the problem with the board is pandora's box. you want to change timings you get the typical 7-10 timing options you get all 32+ options and they must be change manually. the thick 120mm AIO seems to be working fine but, i know i'd work way better with good fans instead of the dying junk mismatched ones it has some liquid metal would drop another 2C. i can replace the tiny 20mm fans on the chip set with a proper blower motor and get a matching DDR3 kit.

also been thinking about a PCIe SSD or a legit RAID card. i also wonder if my Audigy 2 ZS is hurting or helping performance.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Normal non-dell desktops do not take 3.7 GB of your system ram away from you when you have a 4GB dedicated GPU. It may take some, like 1-50 MB or so but no where near that much. All other non-dell / non-oem desktop systems you get your full system ram available to the OS no matter what GPU you use.
> 
> That's certainly some sort of dell-only problem and possibly a bios setting somewhere.


I started looking at GPUs using system RAM based on an Anandtech article about this same thing happening with 2GB GPUs and 32 bit OS computers. It had nothing to do with Dell at all. The advice then was to go ahead and run 5-6GB RAM so the GPU could have it's 2 GB, and the OS the 3-4 it needed. I did this with my E520 back when it had XP 32 bit OS.and GTX 750 Ti. I wonder how many times a bottleneck was blamed on the CPU when it was the GPU/RAM ratio that was off. One reason to run the new GPUs is the 1050s don't need a PSU upgrade to run in the Desktop and SFF size computers where there are none. I don't have a non Dell computer to test this out. I will try a GTX760 2 GB and see if it improves. I wonder if the GPU BIOS could be modded to reduce this. There used to be a "rule" that 64 bit GPUs could only address 1GB RAM, 128 bit 2GB and 256 bit 4GB. I was kind of hoping the 4GB 128 bit cards were doing it all on the GPU end. But that's not so. I bought this card just to see if I should recommend it for old Dells since it's otherwise perfect.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> I started looking at GPUs using system RAM based on an Anandtech article about this same thing happening with 2GB GPUs and 32 bit OS computers. It had nothing to do with Dell at all. The advice then was to go ahead and run 5-6GB RAM so the GPU could have it's 2 GB, and the OS the 3-4 it needed. I did this with my E520 back when it had XP 32 bit OS.and GTX 750 Ti. I wonder how many times a bottleneck was blamed on the CPU when it was the GPU/RAM ratio that was off. One reason to run the new GPUs is the 1050s don't need a PSU upgrade to run in the Desktop and SFF size computers where there are none. I don't have a non Dell computer to test this out. I will try a GTX760 2 GB and see if it improves. I wonder if the GPU BIOS could be modded to reduce this. There used to be a "rule" that 64 bit GPUs could only address 1GB RAM, 128 bit 2GB and 256 bit 4GB. I was kind of hoping the 4GB 128 bit cards were doing it all on the GPU end. But that's not so. I bought this card just to see if I should recommend it for old Dells since it's otherwise perfect.


I was naturally assuming you were running a 64-bit windows version. No one with 8GB ram would be using a 32-Bit OS anymore.


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I was naturally assuming you were running a 64-bit windows version. No one with 8GB ram would be using a 32-Bit OS anymore.


That was many years ago. It's been Win 7 64 bit ever since i succeeded in overclocking it. It came with Xp, E6300, 2GB RAM and 256 mb GPU.
When it went 3.72GHz QX6800 it got an SSD and Win7.

I'm going to look into this some more. It would be nice if I could find another explanation for the problem.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> If this is going in the "Core 2 haf" system in your sig, then you're going to see serious bottlenecks. A friend of mine I chat with on steam just went through a recent upgrade. He has a GTX 980 full desktop card and was using a QX9770 @ 4.6 ghz water cooled, and recently upgraded to a 8700K system and saw a +65% boost in all games even keeping his GTX 980. Honestly it's a big waste of money to buy any sort of newer gpu to pair it with any core 2 system unless it's temporary and you're planning to upgrade rather soon.


apples & oranges.. you're comparing hyperthreading cpu's with non. even the i5 2500k(an unlocked 4 core NON hyper cpu with newer instructions ) is 54% slower then the i7 8700k in testing. having said that,the QX9770 IS still much slower then the 2500k. still,it's the point. Also,the old quads can handle dual 980ti's playing GTA V and also play final Fantasy XiV in 4K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyLee*
> 
> I doubt that a 1070 would give you any additional frames over a 770 with that setup. (That 770 is probably stressing that cpu enough) That cpu would likely starve the 1070 gpu so that you would not see the potential of it.


these old cpu's can handle newer cards,depends on the game.







they manage the higher 980's and GTA V fine. LOL, I managed Witcher 3 on med/high with a e5450 and a gtx950. It's all in the games pulling. Here's a friends x5470 with a pair of 980ti's running the FFXIV benchmark test in 4k 




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i have been thinking about one last upgrade. maybe i could source a better C2Q chip and get help OCing the problem with the board is pandora's box. you want to change timings you get the typical 7-10 timing options you get all 32+ options and they must be change manually. the thick 120mm AIO seems to be working fine but, i know i'd work way better with good fans instead of the dying junk mismatched ones it has some liquid metal would drop another 2C. i can replace the tiny 20mm fans on the chip set with a proper blower motor and get a matching DDR3 kit.
> 
> also been thinking about a PCIe SSD or a legit RAID card. i also wonder if my Audigy 2 ZS is hurting or helping performance.


better cooling is ALWAYS welcome(just had an older psu die from too much heat in case being vented by it.







)


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> That was many years ago. It's been Win 7 64 bit ever since i succeeded in overclocking it. It came with Xp, E6300, 2GB RAM and 256 mb GPU.
> When it went 3.72GHz QX6800 it got an SSD and Win7.
> 
> I'm going to look into this some more. It would be nice if I could find another explanation for the problem.


I'm looking @ my intel dg43gt now, was running all 6Gb i have installed when I had discrete graphics,now on system graphics it shows 6Gb installed but 4.93Gb available.







LOL, Would have never noticed if this hadn't come up & I decided to ck while running updates.







Edit: This is a 64 bit ver. of Windows 10 btw.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> apples & oranges.. you're comparing hyperthreading cpu's with non. even the i5 2500k(an unlocked 4 core NON hyper cpu with newer instructions ) is 54% slower then the i7 8700k in testing. having said that,the QX9770 IS still much slower then the 2500k. still,it's the point. Also,the old quads can handle dual 980ti's playing GTA V and also play final Fantasy XiV in 4K.
> these old cpu's can handle newer cards,depends on the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they manage the higher 980's and GTA V fine. LOL, I managed Witcher 3 on med/high with a e5450 and a gtx950. It's all in the games pulling. Here's a friends x5470 with a pair of 980ti's running the FFXIV benchmark test in 4k
> 
> 
> 
> better cooling is ALWAYS welcome(just had an older psu die from too much heat in case being vented by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I found a treasure trove of youtube videos the other week, including some 4k tests pushing nearly playable frames, it was chugging but, it wasn't no 5 FPS. I'm sure the marginal returns are WELL IN AFFECT but, i'd be cool to see even a 10-15 fps increase, given the these videos and a little wiggle room and little more wiggle to increases over all system performance i'm genuinely curious. i'm sure if all else failed i find another use for the card if it truly showed no gains on this rig.

Thing to keep in mind though i'm finding games playable under wine in linux and that's big performance hit. i should compare more under windows 7 but, i know GTA V 60+ FPS most of the time. It hiccups but, benchmarks on youtube show it does that even with the most expensive rigs and setups.

edit:


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I'm looking @ my intel dg43gt now, was running all 6Gb i have installed when I had discrete graphics,now on system graphics it shows 6Gb installed but 4.93Gb available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Would have never noticed if this hadn't come up & I decided to ck while running updates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: This is a 64 bit ver. of Windows 10 btw.


I'm finding the problem may be manageable. I had to turn off Google Chrome and then my RAM usage dropped below the 4GB 50% limit. Still shows 4GB 'Resereved" while benching, 2GB at idle. But I'm no longer using the whole 4GB available, so it runs OK. I think on Tuesday I'll run this by Zotac tech support and see what they say. Maybe a patched video BIOS 1050 2GB/ 1050Ti 4GB clone?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> apples & oranges.. you're comparing hyperthreading cpu's with non. even the i5 2500k(an unlocked 4 core NON hyper cpu with newer instructions ) is 54% slower then the i7 8700k in testing. having said that,the QX9770 IS still much slower then the 2500k. still,it's the point. Also,the old quads can handle dual 980ti's playing GTA V and also play final Fantasy XiV in 4K.
> these old cpu's can handle newer cards,depends on the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they manage the higher 980's and GTA V fine. LOL, I managed Witcher 3 on med/high with a e5450 and a gtx950. It's all in the games pulling. Here's a friends x5470 with a pair of 980ti's running the FFXIV benchmark test in 4k
> better cooling is ALWAYS welcome(just had an older psu die from too much heat in case being vented by it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I had an 8GB overclocked R9 290X before and used it on my 4.8 ghz 3770K system. On my 3770K it could easily run GTAV @ high with some things maxed @ 60 FPS vsync locked and was butter smooth, could even run ark evolved DirectX-11 mode @ high @ 60FPS smooth. As a test I put it in my core2quad system I had at the time, 12MB harpertown quad core @ 3.75 ghz & 16GB DDR2-1066. In the core2quad system every newer game I tried on that system made the cpu run @ 100% all 4 cores constantly, and nothing was "Smooth". GTAV even if I put everything on minimum possible graphics, it was still chug-chug-chug-chug on the core2quad and 290X. GTA-V was 20-30 FPS and couldn't even get close to the buttery-smooth 60 FPS on my 3770K system, same gpu same overclock. I tried a couple other games but nothing ran well on the core2quad system. Everything was a chuggy-stuttery mess no matter what I did with graphics settings or anything. It was just miserable. Adding more GPU isn't going to magically make the problem go away, or magically make the graphics just go faster. There is a thing called CPU Bottleneck and a single fast GPU can literally bottleneck a 775 system, no matter how fast it is or how overclocked it is. At that point you literally gain -nothing at all- by adding a second gpu, maybe +10% if that. I've sat here and tested it all first hand.


----------



## schuck6566

(sigh) no one said adding a gpu was a miracle answer, but again,your comparing leaves a bit of room for argument. You dropped more than a full gig in speed AND dropped hyperthreading,so you're surprised your GTA V wasn't "buttery [email protected] 60fps" like it was in the i7 rig? Here's a friends x5470 with the dual gtx980ti's. GTA V 4k Ultra settings benchmark. Yes,it dips into the upper 20's/30's but mostly 40's & up. 



 plus I'll post some other test results of his.


----------



## cdoublejj

level 1 techs did a video on KVM and also talked about how he did some benchmarks on the GTA V engine and found the dips happen regardless of system. something to do with overloading the CPU with GPU calls or some other things like that or vice versa. way better than GTA IV by long shot but, the frame dip bug is a little annoying.


----------



## alancsalt

GTA IV is a good stability test. If anything can crash your system....then GTA IV.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> (sigh) no one said adding a gpu was a miracle answer, but again,your comparing leaves a bit of room for argument. You dropped more than a full gig in speed AND dropped hyperthreading,so you're surprised your GTA V wasn't "buttery [email protected] 60fps" like it was in the i7 rig? Here's a friends x5470 with the dual gtx980ti's. GTA V 4k Ultra settings benchmark. Yes,it dips into the upper 20's/30's but mostly 40's & up.
> 
> 
> 
> plus I'll post some other test results of his.


It's been documented and proven that hyper-threading has virtually zero impact on any game on or off. Please get off your hyper-threading bandwagon as if it impacts anything, it has no bearing on anything at all.

What I was trying to say is exactly what you reported, mid-30's, low 20's sometimes, average is mostly 40's. This is literally -ALL- core2quad can do (with modern AAA DX-11 titles), no matter how high you overclock it. That's it. It doesn't matter if you use a single 980 Ti on core2quad, or 4 of them in SLI, or a pair of 1080 Ti's, the performance will be exactly the same on 775. It has it's limits and it's super easy to hit with a single gpu. At least if you expect to run any game at high or ultra settings. Sure you can turn settings down to make it hit 60 FPS but.. just.. why would you suffer just because you have an old chip? The whole fiasco is pointless.

Anyone on 775 should just get a GTX 770 or 780 and be happy with it and never consider upgrading gpu, it's pointless and a waste of money.


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> It's been documented and proven that hyper-threading has virtually zero impact on any game on or off. Please get off your hyper-threading bandwagon as if it impacts anything, it has no bearing on anything at all.
> 
> What I was trying to say is exactly what you reported, mid-30's, low 20's sometimes, average is mostly 40's. This is literally -ALL- core2quad can do (with modern AAA DX-11 titles), no matter how high you overclock it. That's it. It doesn't matter if you use a single 980 Ti on core2quad, or 4 of them in SLI, or a pair of 1080 Ti's, the performance will be exactly the same on 775. It has it's limits and it's super easy to hit with a single gpu. At least if you expect to run any game at high or ultra settings. Sure you can turn settings down to make it hit 60 FPS but.. just.. why would you suffer just because you have an old chip? The whole fiasco is pointless.
> 
> Anyone on 775 should just get a GTX 770 or 780 and be happy with it and never consider upgrading gpu, it's pointless and a waste of money.


some games ARE designed to take advantage of more cores than others,hyperthreading DOES allow that to factor in, what you may have been trying to say wasn't what came across to me," GTAV even if I put everything on minimum possible graphics, it was still chug-chug-chug-chug on the core2quad and 290X. GTA-V was 20-30 FPS " implies to me that was the constant/average frame rate,NOT the lows. maybe all the i5 owners screaming about lack of playability in Battlefield 1 Multiplayer can tell you about the lack of hyperthreading making a difference.(what's the main difference between the i5's & i7's??care to guess? LOL) having said this,lets just agree to disagree.








Edit: having just run Starswarm in hyper & non hyper mode on my i7, I CAN say there was less then 1 FPS difference.This is an engine reportedly designed to take advantage of more than 4 cores.If others can or can't take advantage of hyperthreading I don't know,but I'll admit it made no accountable difference here.

StarswarmHyperthreadingenabled.txt 2k .txt file


Starswarmhyperthreadingdisabled.txt 2k .txt file
 attachments show results enabled & disadbled on same system.


----------



## cdoublejj

GTA V frame drops like that on i7s too but, you will likely get more than 40 fps.

i find that superposition gives me similar marks for 1600x1200 but, i thinl $:3 still might give a slight perf boost i get 60 -75 fps in gta V with select settings it isn't too shabby. it's playable in wine.

wine has to convert a lot of API calls and i wonder if that makes it EXTRA GPU heavy.


----------



## Retrorockit

So if someone were to try and glean some useful information from this dustup what would it be? There is a certain GPU limit that's not worth passing? What would that be? R9 Fury?
How many cores/ thread are the best? 4 or LGA771 with 8, or LGA771 with 2x2 really fast ones?
What sets the limit on LGA77x CPUs? Chipset bandwidth, memory bus. I know it's a dying platform, but in the world of OEM locked BIOS computers there are still things to be learned. And fun to be had. Sort of like Digital Rat Rodding.
I guess I'm anything but a serious computer user. I just like building surprising combinations of stuff no one else thought of. The cheaper the stuff the more of it I can do. But if there is a GPU limit I would like to know so i don't buy something expensive I can't use. Right now my high end setup is an HD6990/6970 trifire. Old cheap stuff slapped together. is this about it for LGA775?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> So if someone were to try and glean some useful information from this dustup what would it be? There is a certain GPU limit that's not worth passing? What would that be? R9 Fury?
> How many cores/ thread are the best? 4 or LGA771 with 8, or LGA771 with 2x2 really fast ones?
> What sets the limit on LGA77x CPUs? Chipset bandwidth, memory bus. I know it's a dying platform, but in the world of OEM locked BIOS computers there are still things to be learned. And fun to be had. Sort of like Digital Rat Rodding.
> I guess I'm anything but a serious computer user. I just like building surprising combinations of stuff no one else thought of. The cheaper the stuff the more of it I can do. But if there is a GPU limit I would like to know so i don't buy something expensive I can't use. Right now my high end setup is an HD6990/6970 trifire. Old cheap stuff slapped together. is this about it for LGA775?


I would be curious to know where the limits are on 775. The only high end video cards I have at the moment are my 1080 Ti, and a overclocked GTX 580, and my 1080 Ti is tied in to the water loop in my x99 system and can't really take it out to try in the other machines. I've been after trying to build a crazy LGA 775 system.. I did manage to get my paws on a set of 2x1GB corsair dominator ddr3-2000 ram that runs @ 7-7-7-20-1T, but low capacity. I was planning to build an XP machine.. but the stupid x48 motherboard I have won't accept any of the major brand ddr3 I have.. probably gonna trash it or try to put it on ebay later, only paid $25 for it.

I'd be curious in someone doing experiments, 12MB core2quad in a ddr2 system @ 4.5 ghz or more, and again in a ddr3 system with high clocked ram (2000+) and see what the difference is paired with a big gpu like R9 290X or R9 fury or single 980 Ti. I don't have the hardware though currently that works.


----------



## schuck6566

a 790i board is running a gtx1070, they had to lower the memory clocks on the 2000mhz they had running. As an example of what CAN be done on a socket 775 board, a friend posted this about his 790i "I used to have (2) GTX 8800's and then on the same motherboard (790i Ultra) upgraded to (2) GTX 9800's... and then on the same motherboard upgraded to the (2) GTX 280's... and on the same motherboard upgraded to a GTX 590 (SLI)... and on the same motherboard upgraded to (2) GTX 980's... and on the same motherboard upgraded to (2) GTX 980Ti's.... lol This chipset didn't owe me anything.. She saw some serious GPU improvements over the years and handled them all with ease!" If buying a card,consider that a gtx780 3gb cost between $150.00 & $190.00 on ebay (buy now prices) and a gtx1060 with 3gb ram is $219.00 new on amazon. both have similar game results,1060 is supposed to be a bit better. plus less power.


----------



## cdoublejj

i wonder what kind of clocks i could get out my gtx 770 4gb classified? i bet some gpu clocks, with a ram upgrade and bios and overclock tweaks and cooling might give me a 5-10 fps increase.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> So if someone were to try and glean some useful information from this dustup what would it be? There is a certain GPU limit that's not worth passing? What would that be? R9 Fury?
> How many cores/ thread are the best? 4 or LGA771 with 8, or LGA771 with 2x2 really fast ones?
> What sets the limit on LGA77x CPUs? Chipset bandwidth, memory bus. I know it's a dying platform, but in the world of OEM locked BIOS computers there are still things to be learned. And fun to be had. Sort of like Digital Rat Rodding.
> I guess I'm anything but a serious computer user. I just like building surprising combinations of stuff no one else thought of. The cheaper the stuff the more of it I can do. But if there is a GPU limit I would like to know so i don't buy something expensive I can't use. Right now my high end setup is an HD6990/6970 trifire. Old cheap stuff slapped together. is this about it for LGA775?


Are you talking from the point of where the CPU starts to bottleneck the GPU or just where the gains stop completely?

AFAIK, the GTX 750ti is as high of a GPU as you can go without a bottleneck. Now as far you can go with diminishing returns probably either a GTX 780ti/970 or probably Radeon HD 7970 (R9 280X) anything after that and there will probably be no performance increase, now bear in mine this is for the Q6xxx series, The 9xxx series probably as far as a 980 or 980ti.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Are you talking from the point of where the CPU starts to bottleneck the GPU or just where the gains stop completely?
> 
> AFAIK, the GTX 750ti is as high of a GPU as you can go without a bottleneck. Now as far you can go with diminishing returns probably either a GTX 780ti/970 or probably Radeon HD 7970 (R9 280X) anything after that and there will probably be no performance increase, now bear in mine this is for the Q6xxx series, The 9xxx series probably as far as a 980 or 980ti.


If you already have a spare 980 Ti, or can buy one from a friend at less than half used market price maybe.. but like, if anyone's spending money on a 980 Ti to put it in a 775 rig.. that's probably one of the worst ways to spend money currently.


----------



## Retrorockit

I got a very nice performance increase over a GTX750 with no bottleneck from an R9-285 ITX 2GB when they came out. There IS a Dell related BIOS issue that makes it undesireable. This was with a QX6800 @ 3.72Ghz. I scored 7000 in Firetsrike. I don't consider a GPU purchase to be locked in to any CPU. It can be moved forward so I don't consider buying an R9-Fury Nano to try in an LGA775 to be a waste.
I feel the term bottleneck is way overused. I don't consider anything to be a bottttleneck unless the program has to stop and wait for data from the CPU,RAM whatever. if you're running an old platform you know it's going to have a price in performance. Running the maximum GPU is a good way to overcome that as much as possible.I had no bottlenecking with the R9-285, I do have it with the equal performing GTX1050Ti 4GB. But not with the CPU Q9505S. It's with the 8GB DDR3 RAM as far as I can tell. When I get a nice overclock running on a QX9650 I'll try the Fury, BIOS issue and all, and see what actually happens.I guess the R9-285 is about equal to the R9-280 so maybe that is the limit.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> If you already have a spare 980 Ti, or can buy one from a friend at less than half used market price maybe.. but like, if anyone's spending money on a 980 Ti to put it in a 775 rig.. that's probably one of the worst ways to spend money currently.


Hi,
GPU's can always be moved to another board so why would a cheap buy on a 980 or 980ti be a bad thing especially since one can pick one up for 200-300.u.s. on ebay


----------



## schuck6566

That and the older used cards are costing a pretty penny today(150 -200 dollars for a gtx780) while a gtx1060 with the same amount of ram is 230.00 new (even cheaper with rebates).







So if it'll run the later cards,it makes sense to get them with a warranty. Here's a comparison between a EVGA GeForce GTX 780 SC w/ EVGA ACX Cooler-3GDDR5 (176+dollars) and a ASUS Dual series GeForce GTX 1060 DUAL-GTX1060-O3G 3GB 192-Bit GDDR5(230.00 before 20.00 rebate) http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/index.php?gid=3658&gid2=1767&compare=geforce-gtx-1060-asus-dual-oc-3gb-vs-geforce-gtx-780-evga-sc-w-acx-edition newer uses less power,has more games it meets requirements for.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> GPU's can always be moved to another board so why would a cheap buy on a 980 or 980ti be a bad thing especially since one can pick one up for 200-300.u.s. on ebay


Some how you quoted me and still didn't read the words I wrote...

"If you already have a spare 980 Ti, or can buy one from a friend at less than half used market price maybe.. but like, if anyone's spending money on a 980 Ti *to put it in a 775 rig*.. that's probably one of the worst ways to spend money currently."

I didn't say anything about any other computers. This is a 775 thread. I was referring to people that may buy these sorts of cards, specifically to put in 775 machines, and nothing else.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Some how you quoted me and still didn't read the words I wrote...
> 
> "If you already have a spare 980 Ti, or can buy one from a friend at less than half used market price maybe.. but like, if anyone's spending money on a 980 Ti *to put it in a 775 rig*.. that's probably one of the worst ways to spend money currently."
> 
> I didn't say anything about any other computers. This is a 775 thread. I was referring to people that may buy these sorts of cards, specifically to put in 775 machines, and nothing else.


Hi,
How is it a bad way to spend money ?
It's not like 775 chips are expensive heck a q9550 is only about 50.us if there is some sort of bottleneck going on









Just because you don't believe it's worth while place to put money doesn't mean it's a bad investment to make.
980/ 980ti is still a worthy platform and pretty darn cheap now too.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> How is it a bad way to spend money ?
> It's not like 775 chips are expensive heck a q9550 is only about 50.us if there is some sort of bottleneck going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you don't believe it's worth while place to put money doesn't mean it's a bad investment to make.
> 980/ 980ti is still a worthy platform and pretty darn cheap now too.


We've literally just been discussing this for the past two pages... yes there's a serious cpu bottleneck with 775 platforms.. a 980 Ti wouldn't be fully utilized in any 775 system.. better to just get like a GTX 770 or 780 instead.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
lol who cares it would still work just fine bottle neck or not.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> lol who cares it would still work just fine bottle neck or not.


True it would work fine but.. if you're shopping for gpu's on ebay.. I just looked, cheapest used GTX 780 is $145 free shipping, cheapest 980 Ti is $375 currently. So why would you spend +$230 more for something that's literally going to give you almost the exact same performance as the $145 card in a 775 system? You're spending almost +2.5x the price for something that's not going to give you +2.5x the performance for your money, If anything maybe +5% to +10% more over a 780, if used in a 775 system.

That's what I meant about "not a smart use of money."


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> True it would work fine but.. if you're shopping for gpu's on ebay.. I just looked, cheapest used GTX 780 is $145 free shipping, cheapest 980 Ti is $375 currently. So why would you spend +$230 more for something that's literally going to give you almost the exact same performance as the $145 card in a 775 system? You're spending almost +2.5x the price for something that's not going to give you +2.5x the performance for your money, If anything maybe +5% to +10% more over a 780, if used in a 775 system.
> 
> That's what I meant about "not a smart use of money."


Yeah, but if you plan on playing higher resolutions/refresh rates (or both) that gpu power, bottlenecked or not will come in handy. Now i'm not saying go out and spend more than $400 on a gpu, but a 980 ti for $350-$400 is as far as I would go. That means no 1080 or 1080 ti, that right there would be stupid. And yes I know that higher refresh rate is dependent on the cpu too, but also DX12 and Vulkan/Mantle (believe it or not) actually work wonders on the CPU's considering their age. Now would it be wise to buy a 980 ti? No, but it would help in higher resolutions. Honestly the sweet spot as far as price is concerned would be an RX 580 or GTX 1060 6GB for up to 1440p (yes you most likely won't get 60 fps or above in demanding AAA titles, but you can expect slightly higher than console level visuals at 30-60 fps (like I said, game dependent)

Also to verify, I did test my Xeon X3230 in a seperate 775 motherboard with my main rig's 290x, and I was able to get visual quality somewhere between PS3/PS4 or 360/XB1 on GTA V with at least 30 fps. I can't say for other games as that was the one that a lot of people ask for so I tested it. I wasn't the best experience ever, but it was certainly not unplayable at 1080p, at 1440p it actually fared a little better fps wise but nothing to write home about.

But In short, yes there will be a bottleneck, but its not the end of the world. It may not use the GPU 100% all of the time but the step up in graphics power does make a difference, albeit not much but its there. Whether the price of a higher tier gpu is worth it is up to you, worst case you buy a really good gpu and it doesn't fully use it, you'll have a gpu for another build if you plan to do one in the future, so it won't really be a waste. Far as longevity of the core 2 quads go... I'd say about 3 more years tops before anything becomes unplayable with any gpu config or graphics setting.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
It's unrealistic to think nobody will ever upgrade a system from 775 socket








That I know of there are 2 components that can run on just about any mother board providing the psu is north of 600w
Psu and Gpu so go crazy if one sees a price worth jumping on for a 980 or 980ti....









I saw a asus gtx 980 on ebay for 250.us free shipping so deals are out there


----------



## Aleslammer

I'm kinda curious too how the platform holds up so have 3 Kentfields and 1 Yorky that I was going to test for other reasons with a Asus P5QC and EVGA 790i. Do have a couple fixed multi Yorkys that will do better than 4.5 but don't have any RAM that will do DDR3 2000 C7 with this socket as I remember. More than willing to run a few 3D benches that are used on HWBot but don't game on a PC so not going to run out and buy a game just for a bench. ATI/AMD VGAs good selection up to the HD 7xxx series with a gap to a RX580, Nvidia have something for all but the 7xx series cards so if it all works together will post the results.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Its pretty weird to think that the Yorkfield's IPC is pretty close to the first gen FX bulldozer CPU's (i.e FX 8100, 6100, 4100)

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core2-Quad-Q9650-vs-AMD-FX-8100-Eight-Core/m1706vsm12344


----------



## agentx007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> Do have a couple fixed multi Yorkys that will do better than 4.5 but don't have any RAM that will do DDR3 2000 C7 with this socket as I remember.


It's not the question of Memory, but CPU and MB be able to run at 500MHz FSB minimum (that's 2000MHz effective).
I doubt 2GHz RAM will give you anything tho, this is a platform without IMC after all.


As for IPC, why it's weird ?
IPC of Bulldozer is lower than Phenom II, and since latter series competed with Yorkfields it's nothing weird if you think about it.

GTA V video (8GB RAM @ 1500MHz CL6) :


----------



## Aleslammer

@agent x007, Does take the right hardware for the task, REX good choice for a QX but personally like the P45s for fixed multi Yorkfields. Been looking for a GA-EP45T Extreme that was in my price range and not rode hard and put away wet for a couple years now. Most of the Yorkfields I've played with have been using DDR2. so this is one of the few subs where I was in DDR3 2000 range.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3409277_aleslammer_cinebench___r11.5_core_2_quad_q9550s_5.42_points


----------



## rockit00

I noticed that someone has released a lot of those DFI Hybrid P45-ION-T2A2 motherboards recently. NEW stock with all accessories included. Some open box units also (trade show demo boards). These were rare and pricey back in 2010, but cost has been halved from what I recall.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockit00*
> 
> I noticed that someone has released a lot of those DFI Hybrid P45-ION-T2A2 motherboards recently. NEW stock with all accessories included. Some open box units also (trade show demo boards). These were rare and pricey back in 2010, but cost has been halved from what I recall.


I've found one of these on ebay... they only have one PCIE-16x slot? P45 is supposed to be a CrossFireX chipset, My GA-EP45-UD3P in the other room has one 16x slot and one 8x slot and can run crossfire. Looks pretty sad to neuter half of the potential of this chipset with these DFI boards. They're current going for $145 each on ebay. Are they like legendary overclocking boards or something I'm unaware of?

Oh nevermind.. they have GeForce 9400 onboard and do Hybrid-SLI. :/ crappy.


----------



## rockit00

No, the Hybrid P45 ION is the Intel/Nvidia hybrid board! Two platforms on one motherboard. High power DFI P45 combined with Low power Nvidia platform.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> @agentx007, Does take the right hardware for the task, REX good choice for a QX but personally like the P45s for fixed multi Yorkfields. Been looking for a GA-EP45T Extreme that was in my price range and not rode hard and put away wet for a couple years now. Most of the Yorkfields I've played with have been using DDR2. so this is one of the few subs where I was in DDR3 2000 range.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3409277_aleslammer_cinebench___r11.5_core_2_quad_q9550s_5.42_points


Loved the Socket 775 DDR3 X48 Asus Rampage Extreme .. at least it kept working for a few years. I have bought two EP45T boards in the past. Both were defective. Not much hope finding these in good condition nowadays.

https://valid.x86.fr/2363723 - Asus X48

Mainly got FSB results by hunting down 1200MHz DDR2 for the UD3P - been through a number of those boards and sets of 1200MHz RAM - OCZ and Transcend mostly..
https://valid.x86.fr/2343223 - straight OC
https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=2288449 - FSB OC


----------



## kithylin

And I got my ebay bucks certificate for $3.15 today and here I am being a cheapass and found a listing on ebay for $7.88 for a Core2Quad Q8400 with make an offer and free shipping.. putting in an offer for $3.15 and trying to get a free quad core for my x48 system in the other room. The system I don't use much that already is probably broken as heck and won't use any of my ddr3 ram I have except for this stupid DDR3 ECC non-registered server ram I have for some odd reason that I should be throwing in the trash. Maybe I can use it to resurrect my GA-EP45-UD3P board... doubt it. Oh well it might be fun to play with.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> And I got my ebay bucks certificate for $3.15 today and here I am being a cheapass and found a listing on ebay for $7.88 for a Core2Quad Q8400 with make an offer and free shipping.. putting in an offer for $3.15 and trying to get a free quad core for my x48 system in the other room. The system I don't use much that already is probably broken as heck and won't use any of my ddr3 ram I have except for this stupid DDR3 ECC non-registered server ram I have for some odd reason that I should be throwing in the trash. Maybe I can use it to resurrect my GA-EP45-UD3P board... doubt it. Oh well it might be fun to play with.


All my 775 DDR3 boards being dead, I'm left with some 2 x 2GB Cell Shock DDR3 from way back that is supposedly great for the Asus X48 - PC3 14400 - 1.9v (Timings 8-7-8-21) If you are at all interested, PM me a postal address and I can send it to you. I'll never get another 775 rig now.


----------



## Aleslammer

@ alancalt, During the day was all Asus X38/48 (all dead) didn't start with P45s until a couple years ago so good ones are hard to come by. Do have a couple kits of Patriot DDR2 1200s that run up pretty good (linked) and picked up some Transcends recently but couldn't find anything with 775 all AM2. My favorite board probably the Rampage Formula.

http://hwbot.org/submission/3372367_aleslammer_superpi___1m_xeon_x3370_9sec_922ms


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> @ alancalt, During the day was all Asus X38/48 (all dead) didn't start with P45s until a couple years ago so good ones are hard to come by. Do have a couple kits of Patriot DDR2 1200s that run up pretty good (linked) and picked up some Transcends recently but couldn't find anything with 775 all AM2. My favorite board probably the Rampage Formula.
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/3372367_aleslammer_superpi___1m_xeon_x3370_9sec_922ms


I never came across any Patriot RAM.. Found four sticks of NOS Transcend, but they died one by one in a year. Same with a second hand pair. First lot of OCZ died, but not the second lot. Gave them to another overclocker, about a year ago I think.
Had a DDR2 Gigabyte X48-DQ6 as well . Nice board. Never tried the Asus P5Q (Is that the right one?)


----------



## Aleslammer

Seen a few X48 DQ6s for sale on Ebay looking around and thought about it but have a P5E3 Deluxe that still works. P5Qs not bad boards actually have a few of the variants but like the Gigabyte DDR3 boards better for RAM.


----------



## cdoublejj

my P5E3 Delux is working great even after a weird incident with a PSU where the mobo shot out flames and and sparks but, the wifi doesn't work that could be because i tried to make it before sending it to asus fora bios flash. also bought second one for a spare for if this one dies.


----------



## Aleslammer

Haven't used mine for awhile although my third most used MB for grinding out some TPPs. About a 580 FSB board as I remember and took a lot more coxing with SetFSB & Memset than others but with a good CPU and the right mem strap would hold it's own.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
Yeah I thinking of setting up my old Acer 775 mother board again some where
http://www.findlaptopdriver.com/specs-wg43m-acer/

Got the Q9550 cpu's still
4x2gb's of crucial ram plus the original 2x2gb's ram laying around









Still has a 7 home premium/ win-8 pro upgrade plus a free win-10 pro attached to it :/
Possibly a good item for ebay


----------



## TwilightRavens

Update: got the Xeon X3230 installed and up and running. Everything is great so far!


----------



## Malik Sajid

Hi, guys! I have a noobish question. Let's say that we got a 99% utilized graphics card paired with a q9650 and giving an X fps, would this card give the same performance with a much better cpu? Would the cpu add some more fps or it's all about the gpu being full utilized regardless of any other factors?


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Hi, guys! I have a noobish question. Let's say that we got a 99% utilized graphics card paired with a q9650 and giving an X fps, would this card give the same performance with a much better cpu? Would the cpu add some more fps or it's all about the gpu being full utilized regardless of any other factors?


Well honestly it all depends, if the game is CPU bound, it won't matter what graphics card you throw at it because it will be CPU limited. Now if its the other way around and you were GPU bound then it would help to upgrade it. Now you probably already knew that, but let me ask, in that scenario what what percentage is you q9650 pegged at? If its say... 60%-80% with the GPU at 99% or so then yeah you may benefit from a GPU upgrade, but if the CPU is also 99% or 100% you may gain a little but they will both be working at their maximum right about there.

Anything above a GTX 750 ti or GTX 570 you will see diminishing returns as that's about the maximum most 775 CPU's can take, the only time a stronger GPU will be beneficial would probably be at higher resolutions.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Well honestly it all depends, if the game is CPU bound, it won't matter what graphics card you throw at it because it will be CPU limited. Now if its the other way around and you were GPU bound then it would help to upgrade it. Now you probably already knew that, but let me ask, in that scenario what what percentage is you q9650 pegged at? If its say... 60%-80% with the GPU at 99% or so then yeah you may benefit from a GPU upgrade, but if the CPU is also 99% or 100% you may gain a little but they will both be working at their maximum right about there.
> 
> Anything above a GTX 750 ti or GTX 570 you will see diminishing returns as that's about the maximum most 775 CPU's can take, the only time a stronger GPU will be beneficial would probably be at higher resolutions.


Thanks but forgive my ignorance I didn't understand what you meant by "diminishing returns" does that mean anything higher than gtx 750 ti wouldn't show me any benefits? Or it would but won't achieve its full potential?

As for my cpu load, I have sold my 7850 but I'm sure the cpu never didn't reach 70%. I want to get R9 280x or gtx 780. I think q9650 can handle any of both but I prefer the r9, I've seen a benchmarks showing that r9 became better than the 780 in DX12 and vulkan which I've read that they are better for weak processors. What do you think? Which card should I pick? R9 280x, gtx 780 or something else?

The benchmarks:


http://imgur.com/vReGm


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Hi, guys! I have a noobish question. Let's say that we got a 99% utilized graphics card paired with a q9650 and giving an X fps, would this card give the same performance with a much better cpu? Would the cpu add some more fps or it's all about the gpu being full utilized regardless of any other factors?


Hi,
I had a evga gtx 980 hybrid on my Q9550 it worked pretty darn good only had 8gb's of ram though
It was a oem processor so couldn't be oc'ed but still it worked very well


----------



## Malik Sajid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> I had a evga gtx 980 hybrid on my Q9550 it worked pretty darn good only had 8gb's of ram though
> It was a oem processor so couldn't be oc'ed but still it worked very well


I think you can OC your cpu with pin mod.. Give it a try http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?232678-E8xxx-Q9xx0-FSB-1600-pin-mod


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Thanks but forgive my ignorance I didn't understand what you meant by "diminishing returns" does that mean anything higher than gtx 750 ti wouldn't show me any benefits? Or it would but won't achieve its full potential?
> 
> As for my cpu load, I have sold my 7850 but I'm sure the cpu never didn't reach 70%. I want to get R9 280x or gtx 780. I think q9650 can handle any of both but I prefer the r9, I've seen a benchmarks showing that r9 became better than the 780 in DX12 and vulkan which I've read that they are better for weak processors. What do you think? Which card should I pick? R9 280x, gtx 780 or something else?
> 
> The benchmarks:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vReGm


Right about GTX 770 or maybe GTX 780 is about the limit for any 775 system no matter overclocked or not. What diminishing returns means is any other gpu newer than that will see little to no performance increase. Like for example, a GTX 1070 is actually +106% faster than say a GTX 770 (see here: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-770-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1070/2174vs3609 ) But if you have a GTX 770 in a LGA-775 system, and then try and upgrade the same 775 system to a GTX 1070, you won't see a +106% gain in that system over a 770. More like maybe +10% or so.

Sure you can get faster cards and put them in 775 systems, but the point is it's almost completely a waste of money when right about a 770 / 780 is already the fastest 775 systems can go.

Now if some one were to offer you say a 980 Ti / 1070 at half or less of typical market price, due to a good friend or something.. then go for it.. but if you're actually spending money on a faster card right now, it wouldn't make sense to spend double the price on a faster gpu when you're not going to get double the performance out of it.

So I would suggest try and stick to a 770, maybe a 780.

Also see the R9 280X is actually the same speed as a 770: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-770-vs-AMD-R9-280X/2174vs2192

This site is usually the best for comparing video cards, they're running an overall average across 40,000 results per card all running the same test.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> I think you can OC your cpu with pin mod.. Give it a try http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?232678-E8xxx-Q9xx0-FSB-1600-pin-mod


Hi,
lol that's crazy cool if it's that simple


----------



## Malik Sajid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Right about GTX 770 or maybe GTX 780 is about the limit for any 775 system no matter overclocked or not. What diminishing returns means is any other gpu newer than that will see little to no performance increase. Like for example, a GTX 1070 is actually +106% faster than say a GTX 770 (see here: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-770-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1070/2174vs3609 ) But if you have a GTX 770 in a LGA-775 system, and then try and upgrade the same 775 system to a GTX 1070, you won't see a +106% gain in that system over a 770. More like maybe +10% or so.
> 
> Sure you can get faster cards and put them in 775 systems, but the point is it's almost completely a waste of money when right about a 770 / 780 is already the fastest 775 systems can go.
> 
> Now if some one were to offer you say a 980 Ti / 1070 at half or less of typical market price, due to a good friend or something.. then go for it.. but if you're actually spending money on a faster card right now, it wouldn't make sense to spend double the price on a faster gpu when you're not going to get double the performance out of it.
> 
> So I would suggest try and stick to a 770, maybe a 780.
> 
> Also see the R9 280X is actually the same speed as a 770: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-770-vs-AMD-R9-280X/2174vs2192
> 
> This site is usually the best for comparing video cards, they're running an overall average across 40,000 results per card all running the same test.


Thanks!Well explained. I'll go for the r9 280x, I know gtx 770 is maybe considered as a faster card but I can only afford its 2GB version so the R9 280x 3GB would be a better choice for me and I believe it will outperform the 780 when the dx12 or vulkan become the standard.

Another question if you don't mind, my Q9650 clocked @4.05ghz w/ vcore 1.275v.. vtt and nb 1.26v.. pll 1.57v.. I've also tweaked the GTLs
I see that there's a headroom to push it to 4.5ghz but does it worth raising voltages for extra 500mhz? I ask as I'm not planning to upgrade any time soon so I want to keep that chip alive as long as I can.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> lol that's crazy cool if it's that simple


Yeah, It's a reliable method. You will jump from 2.8ghz (8.5x333) to 3.4ghz (8.5x400) but that's only if your mobo are capable of handling 400mhz fsb.
Don't forget to share your results with us.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Yeah that means it just won't fully utilize the card, unless of course you either up the settings or increase the resolution of said game.

As far as voltage goes for C2D and C2Q go i think the max safe voltage is 1.5v but that's also assuming you keep the temps under 71c as I believe that's the max safe temperature without risking hardware degradation too much.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I put the X3230 in a few days ago and got that new heatsink but under moderate load temps spike up into the mid 60’s, stress temps after about 5 minutes spike up to 100C so I have to figure something out to cool this thing. And yes I’ve tried several different thermal pastes and the only one to cool it down was Arctic Silver 5. I’m up for any suggestions from you guys to cool this Kentsfield quad down.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> So I put the X3230 in a few days ago and got that new heatsink but under moderate load temps spike up into the mid 60's, stress temps after about 5 minutes spike up to 100C so I have to figure something out to cool this thing. And yes I've tried several different thermal pastes and the only one to cool it down was Arctic Silver 5. I'm up for any suggestions from you guys to cool this Kentsfield quad down.


Are you overclocking it? The stock heatsink should keep it about max 60-70c under stress load at stock speeds.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Are you overclocking it? The stock heatsink should keep it about max 60-70c under stress load at stock speeds.


Nope, actually i've undervolted it quite a bit, but i'm talking like prime95 or IBT stress levels. Normal stress levels like Firefox it stays in the upper 50's to lower 60's.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Nope, actually i've undervolted it quite a bit, but i'm talking like prime95 or IBT stress levels. Normal stress levels like Firefox it stays in the upper 50's to lower 60's.


I would suggest you not refer to Intel Burn Test as to it's "maximum temperatures" because it's completely unrealistic. There is literally no actual program (outside of benchmarks) that will ever run the cpu as hard as IBT. To get an idea of the actual maximum temperatures I would suggest you download a copy of wprime, and run the 1024m test. And something like CoreTemp that can record the maximum observed temperature during the test. IBT is only to see if a processor will die initially. Literally it's entire purpose is to make a chip run 100c no matter what to see if the thermal shutdown functions. Every chip under IBT on air cooling or stock air cooler will run 100c.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I would suggest you not refer to Intel Burn Test as to it's "maximum temperatures" because it's completely unrealistic. There is literally no actual program (outside of benchmarks) that will ever run the cpu as hard as IBT. To get an idea of the actual maximum temperatures I would suggest you download a copy of wprime, and run the 1024m test. And something like CoreTemp that can record the maximum observed temperature during the test. IBT is only to see if a processor will die initially. Literally it's entire purpose is to make a chip run 100c no matter what to see if the thermal shutdown functions. Every chip under IBT on air cooling or stock air cooler will run 100c.


Yeah i just use it as a worst case scenario, but even Cinebench R15 spikes in the upper 80's, and I know that's not nearly intensive as some tests. But yeah if upper 60's are safe then i'm cool with it. I mean technically i've seen other people say that have the same dell as me that any quad in that thing will do that. I just need to get another dell proprietary fan for it and make that heatsink push/pull and i'm willing to bet that will knock at least 10 degrees off easily.

Also does anyone have a good CPU stress utility fou Ubuntu? I mean I had windows on it for a short while during that initial testing but it wasn't a registered copy (i'm against pirated software) so it was just the trial for like 30 days or whatever.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Yeah i just use it as a worst case scenario, but even Cinebench R15 spikes in the upper 80's, and I know that's not nearly intensive as some tests. But yeah if upper 60's are safe then i'm cool with it. I mean technically i've seen other people say that have the same dell as me that any quad in that thing will do that. I just need to get another dell proprietary fan for it and make that heatsink push/pull and i'm willing to bet that will knock at least 10 degrees off easily.
> 
> Also does anyone have a good CPU stress utility fou Ubuntu? I mean I had windows on it for a short while during that initial testing but it wasn't a registered copy (i'm against pirated software) so it was just the trial for like 30 days or whatever.


Geekbench can run on ubuntu and it's a good multi-core benchmark / stress test.

According to here: https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/official-tjmax-figures.17936945/ The offical tj Max for the X3230 should be 90c, so as long as you're below that you should be fine.


----------



## Aleslammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> So I put the X3230 in a few days ago and got that new heatsink but under moderate load temps spike up into the mid 60's, stress temps after about 5 minutes spike up to 100C so I have to figure something out to cool this thing. And yes I've tried several different thermal pastes and the only one to cool it down was Arctic Silver 5. I'm up for any suggestions from you guys to cool this Kentsfield quad down.


That's bunny hot, I'd be checking flatness of the CPU & HS with a straight edge and looking at lapping. AS5 has a burn in period how long I forget haven't used it for years for that reason. Being this is OCN I'm sure someone has a different opinion on the AS5 your choice..


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> That's bunny hot, I'd be checking flatness of the CPU & HS with a straight edge and looking at lapping. AS5 has a burn in period how long I forget haven't used it for years for that reason. Being this is OCN I'm sure someone has a different opinion on the AS5 your choice..


I forgot about that. Yes, LGA-775 cpu's were natorious for being either concave or convex in the shaping of the IHS (metal plate on top of the chip). This was a known, documented thing. If you're using anything other than the intel stock coolers (The ones with the round copper slug in the center) you very may well be getting a shallow chip and your heatsink not mating flat. I recently bought a batch of 35 x core2duo chips off ebay last month and only half were actually flat on top. Most were so concave that my big flat water block literally didn't even contact anything but the outer 4 corners of the chip. I melted one at 104c in bios because of it. Dun care really I got the whole batch of em for $12 shipped, still sucks.


----------



## Kryton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleslammer*
> 
> That's bunny hot, I'd be checking flatness of the CPU & HS with a straight edge and looking at lapping. AS5 has a burn in period how long I forget haven't used it for years for that reason. Being this is OCN I'm sure someone has a different opinion on the AS5 your choice..


I believe the burn in time is about 40 hrs of runtime for AS5 (The original stuff) to fully burn in.

I normally use AS5 Ceramique.... Works well, no burn-in time and it's cheap too - Perfect for everyday setups and you can use it for OC'ing too if you want.

@TwilightRavens:
When you speak about CPU voltage used, how much are you giving the chip?

With nearly every 775 chip I have 1.10v's will let it run at stock, perhaps a tad more with just a couple of them and that includes my Q9550 and it's Xeon equivalent - Have both chips and they do fine that way at stock. I've ran these in my REX and even when OC'ed they don't get that hot but I'll admit I have them on either really good air or watercooling.

Also have to agree, IBT will stress the crap out of a chip so I'm not really suprised to see temps getting that high - In fact some have said it's not a good idea to run it at all BUT that's a matter of opinion.
I'm with Ale in that you probrably have a heatsink to CPU lid contact issue, lapping it should help things even if by only a few C's of temp.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I believe the burn in time is about 40 hrs of runtime for AS5 (The original stuff) to fully burn in.
> 
> I normally use AS5 Ceramique.... Works well, no burn-in time and it's cheap too - Perfect for everyday setups and you can use it for OC'ing too if you want.
> 
> @TwilightRavens:
> When you speak about CPU voltage used, how much are you giving the chip?
> 
> With nearly every 775 chip I have 1.10v's will let it run at stock, perhaps a tad more with just a couple of them and that includes my Q9550 and it's Xeon equivalent - Have both chips and they do fine that way at stock. I've ran these in my REX and even when OC'ed they don't get that hot but I'll admit I have them on either really good air or watercooling.
> 
> Also have to agree, IBT will stress the crap out of a chip so I'm not really suprised to see temps getting that high - In fact some have said it's not a good idea to run it at all BUT that's a matter of opinion.
> I'm with Ale in that you probrably have a heatsink to CPU lid contact issue, lapping it should help things even if by only a few C's of temp.


Actually its 200 hours if i remember correctly, but after a week you'll notice a difference.

Also its running at stock so I think it sets itself at 1.2v or rather thats what Throttlestop reported in windows.

And also I run IBT on my main rig and it stays nice and cool for load temps i mean. But that's on a H100i with a delidded i7.

 You can see my temps with just youtube and this site open in the terminal on the right.


----------



## Kryton

I believe you are right, it's 200 - Been years since I've ran the stuff too.









Be sure to confirm the voltage in the BIOS, some boards set it to a crazy high voltage by default but if it's 1.20v's then it should be fine BUT setting it lower would help a little... Maybe.

As long as it's stable after setting it yourself then it should be fine with a lower voltage used.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryton*
> 
> I believe you are right, it's 200 - Been years since I've ran the stuff too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to confirm the voltage in the BIOS, some boards set it to a crazy high voltage by default but if it's 1.20v's then it should be fine BUT setting it lower would help a little... Maybe.
> 
> As long as it's stable after setting it yourself then it should be fine with a lower voltage used.


Dell bios, so i can't really do that.

and yeah AS5 is the only paste I'll use, and for good reason its perhaps the best one i've used so I see no sense in changing and old habit.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Guys! I've just bought an used Rx460 4GB but it acts very strange! the BIOS became choppy as if it's below 20 fps! Also windows sometimes takes ages to load and sometimes it won't boot at all (flashing black screen or stuck at windows logo) but when I managed to boot I didn't face any problems.

I've noticed that Rx series only supports uefi and I have ASUS P5Q-E which uses legacy BIOS. Is that the problem? Or I've got a faulty Card?


----------



## SavantStrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> Dell bios, so i can't really do that.
> 
> and yeah AS5 is the only paste I'll use, and for good reason its perhaps the best one i've used so I see no sense in changing and old habit.


Try noctua nt-h1.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SavantStrike*
> 
> Try noctua nt-h1.


Eh, if it ain't broke don't fix it. Also may be a while before I use the Xeon again, the other night I think I fried the GPU that's currently in there.

Did some testing and sure enough I fried the ATi X1300.


----------



## Retrorockit

Now that LGA775 is nearing it's end of usefulness I'm seeing some high end parts being offered for cheap. Since I'm into Dell overclocking and BTX stuff these parts will be strange to most of you. I've been buying Dell XPS LGA775 air coolers for $15 shipped. This is a 6 pipe (3 U tubes) with oversized 8mm/ 5/16" pipes, a Delta 120X38mm fan in a ducted housing. I've put Delta 2 motor 120X50mm fans in the stock housing, and I'm working on a 150X50mm fan mod. I was also looking at the Dell XPS H2C liquid/ceramic hybrid cooler. Mostly over $100-$200. I found one for $20/$20 shippping. This consists of a 120mm radiator, a Delta fan as mentioned above, 4 Peltier chips on a water block with 2 heatsinks attached, the worlds only BTX CPU waterblock, and a PWM pump, with a proprietary controller board to avoid condensation issues. All in a single housing. I either have to get an XPS720/710 or make my own 12V. controls. The thing looks like new and is 160mm high, 120mm wide and about a foot long. Absolutely monstrous for a CPU cooler. The build date was 04/2007. Some people have spliced GPU water blocks into the loop on these. I'll post some pics. as soon as I can locate the data cable for my camera. They did widen the already odd BTX heatsink bolt pattern. This doesn't mean I won't stick it in a different Dell computer, it just means I will probably be the only one to have done it. There is room for a 50mm thick radiator, and even a 140mm if I turn it sideways in the housing (some chopping would be required). I'll try to find a computer it fits in. But if I can't I'll take it apart and use it to build a custom loop.
I've also ordered a pair of QX9775 CPUs from China. Not LGA775, but not a Xeon swap either if I run them on a 2 CPU Dell T7400. But if you can't bea'tem, cheat'em. Basically a Skulltrail clone. And yes I intend to overclock a Dell LGA771 workstation. The C2X are hedging my bet. I already have a couple of X5470s I want to try also. A pinmod to 400FSB should get 4GHz/ 8 threads.


----------



## Technodox

Looking to see how to overclock the Q9505 cpu with just FSB and Multi. I heard it can get to 4Ghz, and seen 3.8 Ghz in the list, but not sure if they used vCore.


----------



## TwilightRavens

I’m thinking about trying to see if i can get a good 775 board with overclocking and see if i can grab an unlocked Yorkie, was gonna try to practice building a custom loop for cooling and see just how much I can push out of it. Because no matter what i do after extended use the idles won’t go below 62 ish on that dell heatsink, but I really wanna try to mod a cooler to that heatsink for push/pull and i’m willing to bet that’ll drop it substantially.


----------



## Unknownm

does mobile count?

GF's laptop I upgraded to quad


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Now that LGA775 is nearing it's end of usefulness I'm seeing some high end parts being offered for cheap. Since I'm into Dell overclocking and BTX stuff these parts will be strange to most of you. I've been buying Dell XPS LGA775 air coolers for $15 shipped. This is a 6 pipe (3 U tubes) with oversized 8mm/ 5/16" pipes, a Delta 120X38mm fan in a ducted housing. I've put Delta 2 motor 120X50mm fans in the stock housing, and I'm working on a 150X50mm fan mod. I was also looking at the Dell XPS H2C liquid/ceramic hybrid cooler. Mostly over $100-$200. I found one for $20/$20 shippping. This consists of a 120mm radiator, a Delta fan as mentioned above, 4 Peltier chips on a water block with 2 heatsinks attached, the worlds only BTX CPU waterblock, and a PWM pump, with a proprietary controller board to avoid condensation issues. All in a single housing. I either have to get an XPS720/710 or make my own 12V. controls. The thing looks like new and is 160mm high, 120mm wide and about a foot long. Absolutely monstrous for a CPU cooler. The build date was 04/2007. Some people have spliced GPU water blocks into the loop on these. I'll post some pics. as soon as I can locate the data cable for my camera. They did widen the already odd BTX heatsink bolt pattern. This doesn't mean I won't stick it in a different Dell computer, it just means I will probably be the only one to have done it. There is room for a 50mm thick radiator, and even a 140mm if I turn it sideways in the housing (some chopping would be required). I'll try to find a computer it fits in. But if I can't I'll take it apart and use it to build a custom loop.
> I've also ordered a pair of QX9775 CPUs from China. Not LGA775, but not a Xeon swap either if I run them on a 2 CPU Dell T7400. But if you can't bea'tem, cheat'em. Basically a Skulltrail clone. And yes I intend to overclock a Dell LGA771 workstation. The C2X are hedging my bet. I already have a couple of X5470s I want to try also. A pinmod to 400FSB should get 4GHz/ 8 threads.


...what the... 771 core 2 quad!! man this would have been interesting when those 2 guys were trying to get 771 mod working X38/X48


----------



## Retrorockit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Looking to see how to overclock the Q9505 cpu with just FSB and Multi. I heard it can get to 4Ghz, and seen 3.8 Ghz in the list, but not sure if they used vCore.


You might try Q9505S. They're cheap now and starting at 65W there's a lot of Voltage and cooling headroom. I think they're the same silicon just binned for this. They do overclok well, it's just that many benchmarks don't separate them from the regular Q9505. They don't go very far at 1.2V. with SetFSB though. I think Vcore will be needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to see if i can get a good 775 board with overclocking and see if i can grab an unlocked Yorkie, was gonna try to practice building a custom loop for cooling and see just how much I can push out of it. Because no matter what i do after extended use the idles won't go below 62 ish on that dell heatsink, but I really wanna try to mod a cooler to that heatsink for push/pull and i'm willing to bet that'll drop it substantially.


What Dell heatsink are you using? They sold LGA775 PentiumDs that were 130W and those coolers work up to 3.73GHz QX6800 just fine.
T9303 is a good one, D9729 is older but the heatpipes are arranged different so it's which one fits vs. modding for the T9303.
There is a bigger XPS cooler designed for overclocking but they modded the bolt spacing on it so it's a tougher swap TJ258 is the number.
AFC1512DG Delta fan Dell #NC466 is good to have also.


----------



## Malik Sajid

Guys, we were saying that R9 280x/GTX 780 is the max lvl that Q9650 @4.0GHz can deal with it.

I've found that video showing Q9650 paired with a GTX 1070 and can utilize it at 70-90%!





I think we would see some benefits above R9 280x lvl if we upgrade to something like gtx 970/1060


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malik Sajid*
> 
> Guys, we were saying that R9 280x/GTX 780 is the max lvl that Q9650 @4.0GHz can deal with it.
> 
> I've found that video showing Q9650 paired with a GTX 1070 and can utilize it at 70-90%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we would see some benefits above R9 280x lvl if we upgrade to something like gtx 970/1060


Well yes you would see some benefits, it's a faster card, it would go faster for sure. But how fast is the issue. Generally, a 1070 costs +$400 if you're buying used today vs $200 for a R9 280X. And you're not going to get +$400 worth of performance on 775 using a 1070 on these systems, vs using say a GTX 780 / 280X. It would go faster in 775 of course but like +10% at best maybe +15%. That's not really worth the extra +$400 to buy it outright as an upgrade for 775 systems.


----------



## Technodox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Looking to see how to overclock the Q9505 cpu with just FSB and Multi. I heard it can get to 4Ghz, and seen 3.8 Ghz in the list, but not sure if they used vCore.
> 
> 
> 
> You might try Q9505S. They're cheap now and starting at 65W there's a lot of Voltage and cooling headroom. I think they're the same silicon just binned for this. They do overclok well, it's just that many benchmarks don't separate them from the regular Q9505. They don't go very far at 1.2V. with SetFSB though. I think Vcore will be needed.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TwilightRavens*
> 
> I'm thinking about trying to see if i can get a good 775 board with overclocking and see if i can grab an unlocked Yorkie, was gonna try to practice building a custom loop for cooling and see just how much I can push out of it. Because no matter what i do after extended use the idles won't go below 62 ish on that dell heatsink, but I really wanna try to mod a cooler to that heatsink for push/pull and i'm willing to bet that'll drop it substantially.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Dell heatsink are you using? They sold LGA775 PentiumDs that were 130W and those coolers work up to 3.73GHz QX6800 just fine.
> T9303 is a good one, D9729 is older but the heatpipes are arranged different so it's which one fits vs. modding for the T9303.
> There is a bigger XPS cooler designed for overclocking but they modded the bolt spacing on it so it's a tougher swap TJ258 is the number.
> AFC1512DG Delta fan Dell #NC466 is good to have also.
Click to expand...

i bought one used from amazon. Searched for the S model, because i know the mobo is made for 65watt cpu's, but they only show up as the box 9505, will have to see for sure what kind it is.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrorockit*
> 
> You might try Q9505S. They're cheap now and starting at 65W there's a lot of Voltage and cooling headroom. I think they're the same silicon just binned for this. They do overclok well, it's just that many benchmarks don't separate them from the regular Q9505. They don't go very far at 1.2V. with SetFSB though. I think Vcore will be needed.
> What Dell heatsink are you using? They sold LGA775 PentiumDs that were 130W and those coolers work up to 3.73GHz QX6800 just fine.
> T9303 is a good one, D9729 is older but the heatpipes are arranged different so it's which one fits vs. modding for the T9303.
> There is a bigger XPS cooler designed for overclocking but they modded the bolt spacing on it so it's a tougher swap TJ258 is the number.
> AFC1512DG Delta fan Dell #NC466 is good to have also.


Bought the one you linked to amazon a few pages back, it turned out to be the exact same one that was already in there. JP911 I think it was, either way its not the heatsinks fault, just Dell did not really think out airflow when they designed this computer, it has one 80mm fan as an intake through the front that passes over the heatsink. Just not enough for it to be effective, now if i were to order a second one of those and jerry rig it to thr heatsink somehow pulling the air that's being pushed over it, that might do the job.


----------



## Retrorockit

i bought one used from amazon. Searched for the S model, because i know the mobo is made for 65watt cpu's, but they only show up as the box 9505, will have to see for sure what kind it is.[/QUOTE]

I bought that heatsink too. It didn't match the photo. Sorry about that. i didn't realize it was you until after I posted that.
As far as shopping for the Q9505S starting at Delidded.com in their LGA775/771 chart that has links to sellers works for me. The only down side I've found is sometimes they link to unfinished auctions, and sometimes to sales with multiple CPUs at varying "prices from". But mostly OK. They also show S codes and stepping so shopping by S---- code can get you specific CPUs also.
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/
There are a couple 2 motor 80mm Delta fans. Some are 24V. though.
http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/7...0812hhg-gfb0824vhg-gfb0812vhg-gfb0824shg.html
Or FFB series.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB80x80x25.4mm.pdf
Or 3 motor 80mm fans.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/GFB/GFB80x80x76mm.pdf
Or look around in here.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/dcfans_main.asp


----------



## Technodox

Retrorockit said:


> i bought one used from amazon. Searched for the S model, because i know the mobo is made for 65watt cpu's, but they only show up as the box 9505, will have to see for sure what kind it is.


I bought that heatsink too. It didn't match the photo. Sorry about that. i didn't realize it was you until after I posted that.
As far as shopping for the Q9505S starting at Delidded.com in their LGA775/771 chart that has links to sellers works for me. The only down side I've found is sometimes they link to unfinished auctions, and sometimes to sales with multiple CPUs at varying "prices from". But mostly OK. They also show S codes and stepping so shopping by S---- code can get you specific CPUs also.
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/
There are a couple 2 motor 80mm Delta fans. Some are 24V. though.
http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/7...0812hhg-gfb0824vhg-gfb0812vhg-gfb0824shg.html
Or FFB series.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB80x80x25.4mm.pdf
Or 3 motor 80mm fans.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/GFB/GFB80x80x76mm.pdf
Or look around in here.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/dcfans_main.asp[/QUOTE]
thanks for those deals. it looks like the msi g31 mobo is unable to have any voltage adjustment. tried with the e1400 celeron, fsb OC, screwed some things up. I think it needs at least NB + voltage. That 2Ghz celeron did 3Ghz, but then the comp wouldent boot unless i reset the cmos.

how can they make the same chip but with 65 TDP and 95 TDP with the same 2.83Ghz?


----------



## Technodox

Retrorockit said:


> i bought one used from amazon. Searched for the S model, because i know the mobo is made for 65watt cpu's, but they only show up as the box 9505, will have to see for sure what kind it is.


I bought that heatsink too. It didn't match the photo. Sorry about that. i didn't realize it was you until after I posted that.
As far as shopping for the Q9505S starting at Delidded.com in their LGA775/771 chart that has links to sellers works for me. The only down side I've found is sometimes they link to unfinished auctions, and sometimes to sales with multiple CPUs at varying "prices from". But mostly OK. They also show S codes and stepping so shopping by S---- code can get you specific CPUs also.
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/
There are a couple 2 motor 80mm Delta fans. Some are 24V. though.
http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/7...0812hhg-gfb0824vhg-gfb0812vhg-gfb0824shg.html
Or FFB series.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB80x80x25.4mm.pdf
Or 3 motor 80mm fans.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/GFB/GFB80x80x76mm.pdf
Or look around in here.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/dcfans_main.asp[/QUOTE]


thanks for those deals. it looks like the msi g31 mobo is unable to have any voltage adjustment. tried with the e1400 celeron, fsb OC, screwed some things up. I think it needs at least NB + voltage. That 2Ghz celeron did 3Ghz, but then the comp wouldent boot unless i reset the cmos.

how can they make the same chip but with 65 TDP and 95 TDP with the same 2.83Ghz?


----------



## schuck6566

Technodox said:


> I bought that heatsink too. It didn't match the photo. Sorry about that. i didn't realize it was you until after I posted that.
> As far as shopping for the Q9505S starting at Delidded.com in their LGA775/771 chart that has links to sellers works for me. The only down side I've found is sometimes they link to unfinished auctions, and sometimes to sales with multiple CPUs at varying "prices from". But mostly OK. They also show S codes and stepping so shopping by S---- code can get you specific CPUs also.
> https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-775-cpus/
> There are a couple 2 motor 80mm Delta fans. Some are 24V. though.
> http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/7...0812hhg-gfb0824vhg-gfb0812vhg-gfb0824shg.html
> Or FFB series.
> http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB80x80x25.4mm.pdf
> Or 3 motor 80mm fans.
> http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/GFB/GFB80x80x76mm.pdf
> Or look around in here.
> http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/dcfans_main.asp



thanks for those deals. it looks like the msi g31 mobo is unable to have any voltage adjustment. tried with the e1400 celeron, fsb OC, screwed some things up. I think it needs at least NB + voltage. That 2Ghz celeron did 3Ghz, but then the comp wouldent boot unless i reset the cmos.

how can they make the same chip but with 65 TDP and 95 TDP with the same 2.83Ghz?[/QUOTE]
LOL, http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Xeon-X5450-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5450 It was believed the e5450 was the better of the cpu's because they could run stable @ lower voltages/heat while the x needed more voltage/heat to be stable @ same settings. They are the SAME cpu, the difference is decided in testing.  if it passes lower voltage/heat it's an e, if not it's a cheaper x.


----------



## TwilightRavens

I think I've have for sure decided to scrap keeping it as a Dell gamer idea. I am going to snag that AsRock motherboard with the DDR2+DDR3 and I'm probably going to make it a mining machine since the prices are ever going up. So I might just try to find a reasonably priced gpu or two somewhere and do that, thinking like a few RX 580's, 570's or 1050 ti's, but to do multiple cards I need to find a 775 motherboard with more than one PCI-e slot so that leads me to my question. Does anyone know of a good SLI/Crossfire 775 board that can house at least 2 gpu's? wattage and power consumption of the gpu's is not an issue because i'll be getting either a 750w or 850w PSU.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> oops double post, ignoreI think I've have for sure decided to scrap keeping it as a Dell gamer idea. I am going to snag that AsRock motherboard with the DDR2+DDR3 and I'm probably going to make it a mining machine since the prices are ever going up. So I might just try to find a reasonably priced gpu or two somewhere and do that, thinking like a few RX 580's, 570's or 1050 ti's, but to do multiple cards I need to find a 775 motherboard with more than one PCI-e slot so that leads me to my question. Does anyone know of a good SLI/Crossfire 775 board that can house at least 2 gpu's? wattage and power consumption of the gpu's is not an issue because i'll be getting either a 750w or 850w PSU.


Heh, a 775 board that runs ddr3,does sli, @ least 8gbram.... Hmmmm, maybe something like this https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GENUIN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 Oh,it also is able to do the xeon mod,can run the xfxbios, and is like $50.00 U.S.  just be sure to put new paste on it,the old is almost 10years old. :thumb: Here's an example of 1 of them. http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...l-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die-67.html


----------



## TwilightRavens

schuck6566 said:


> Heh, a 775 board that runs ddr3,does sli, @ least 8gbram.... Hmmmm, maybe something like this https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GENUIN...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649 Oh,it also is able to do the xeon mod,can run the xfxbios, and is like $50.00 U.S.  just be sure to put new paste on it,the old is almost 10years old. :thumb: Here's an example of 1 of them. http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...l-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die-67.html


Hmmm maybe, but I still like that AsRock board that's DDR2 and DDR3 capable + overclocking, the reviews are very much mixed but meh. Anyway what i'm stuck between now is a GTX 780 ti (yes I know its overkill for 775 but hear me out) for $210 ish or an R9 280X for around $190, which should I spring for? I know they are both used and the 780 ti is way better, but I'm not paying outrageous prices for a gpu that may not mine for long and end up just being a gaming box (looking at you RX 500 series and Nvidia GTX 1060 and up) so I guess my budget for a gpu is soft capped at ~$215 or so. If it helps if I do game it will not be super gpu intense games like Sims 4, SimCity stuff of that nature at 1440P in the near future. From what I heard a Titan XP (not the refresh with the little p) could handle Sims 4 at like 14K resolution with 60 fps and no drops so I imagine a 280X could handle it at at least 1440P maxed out (would prefer the AMD if at all possible, but if the GTX 780 ti is a better buy then I will not discriminate)


----------



## kithylin

TwilightRavens said:


> Hmmm maybe, but I still like that AsRock board that's DDR2 and DDR3 capable + overclocking, the reviews are very much mixed but meh. Anyway what i'm stuck between now is a GTX 780 ti (yes I know its overkill for 775 but hear me out) for $210 ish or an R9 280X for around $190, which should I spring for? I know they are both used and the 780 ti is way better, but I'm not paying outrageous prices for a gpu that may not mine for long and end up just being a gaming box (looking at you RX 500 series and Nvidia GTX 1060 and up) so I guess my budget for a gpu is soft capped at ~$215 or so. If it helps if I do game it will not be super gpu intense games like Sims 4, SimCity stuff of that nature at 1440P in the near future. From what I heard a Titan XP (not the refresh with the little p) could handle Sims 4 at like 14K resolution with 60 fps and no drops so I imagine a 280X could handle it at at least 1440P maxed out (would prefer the AMD if at all possible, but if the GTX 780 ti is a better buy then I will not discriminate)


If those are your choices.. a 780 Ti is not just way better, it's a lot better, almost +54%. See here: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-780-Ti-vs-AMD-R9-280X/2165vs2192

However I just looked and current used prices on ebay the cheapest "not broken" 780 Ti is $250, and the cheapest GTX 780 is $162 with shipping.

http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-R9-280X-vs-Nvidia-GTX-780/2192vs2164

a GTX 780 is still +34% over the R9 280X .. and the cheapest not-broken R9 280X is $248 after shipping.

Disclaimer: This is not my listing, I don't know the seller and am not affiliated with it. I just looked in ebay real fast. That aside, this looks like a pretty good deal for you right now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282824115561 Nice big 3-fan cooler too.


----------



## TwilightRavens

kithylin said:


> If those are your choices.. a 780 Ti is not just way better, it's a lot better, almost +54%. See here: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-780-Ti-vs-AMD-R9-280X/2165vs2192
> 
> However I just looked and current used prices on ebay the cheapest "not broken" 780 Ti is $250, and the cheapest GTX 780 is $162 with shipping.
> 
> http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-R9-280X-vs-Nvidia-GTX-780/2192vs2164
> 
> a GTX 780 is still +34% over the R9 280X .. and the cheapest not-broken R9 280X is $248 after shipping.
> 
> Disclaimer: This is not my listing, I don't know the seller and am not affiliated with it. I just looked in ebay real fast. That aside, this looks like a pretty good deal for you right now: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282824115561 Nice big 3-fan cooler too.


Well it doesn't have to be exactly those two cards, I just meant as a point of reference, I would consider a 1050 ti but I want a card that has pretty good to great memory bandwidth and at least 3GB of VRAM (4 would be preferred but not required, which the 1050 ti has enough of but that 128 bit bus width is the issue) so I guess a 256 bit or 384 bit bus width would be optimal. I would grab the 280X but its price is higher than what it is worth and the same goes for the 780 ti. I would also consider a 290X but I already have one in my main build and tbh those prices aren't so great either (bought mine used a little over a year ago for around $270, but after owning it I definitely wouldn't pay more than about $175 for one now, not that it wasn't a great deal, its just not worth that much considering all the options out there. But like I said I'm also not really interested in something new. Sorry if this is confusing, I just don't really know what I'm quite looking for as I have yet to really stretch this X3230's legs in anything besided synthetic cpu benchmarks and Sims 4 killing my ATi X1300 (which is fine because that card really wasn't great to begin with.)


Also, does anyone know the max you can get out of a Q6600/Q6700 on a fully custom water loop? Would 3.8-4.0GHz be possible on say a pretty beast loop, or would that be phase change or LN2 territory? Don’t really care too much about longevity as much as at least keeping 100% load temps under 70C.


----------



## Aleslammer

@ TwilightRavens, had to log onto my old PhotoBucket account, good water on a lapped Q6700 @ 3600 max temp after more than 4 hours OCCT Linpack 61c.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Aleslammer said:


> @ TwilightRavens, had to log onto my old PhotoBucket account, good water on a lapped Q6700 @ 3600 max temp after more than 4 hours OCCT Linpack 61c.


Oh that’s not bad, so I can probably expect 3.3-3.4 on a really good air cooler then.


----------



## Aleslammer

TwilightRavens said:


> Oh that’s not bad, so I can probably expect 3.3-3.4 on a really good air cooler then.


Good range and were some folks using 3.6 on air but the CPUs I had were more in the the range you posted using a period True.


----------



## Retrorockit

This might be a little OT but my stuff isn't a good fit anywhere sometimes, so I thought I would ask your opinions based on your experience.
I'm looking at HD7990 dual GPU video cards. They're old enough to avoid the Dell BIOS issue newer AMD cards have, but still powerful enough to keep up.
I'm planning on running it in a dual CPU workstation with QX9775s, or X5470s overclocked to whatever happens in a Dell T7400. I'm expecting 4GHz or more.
I'm thinking this would be equal to 2x QX9650, and 2x R9-290 basically. The FBDIMMs will suck but it seems OK other than that. A Skulltrail clone basically. 
Due to the mining craze the newer cards at this speed are NLA or $800 and up. I think the R9-295X2 is an H2O version of this.
Here's the GPU hierarchy chart at Tom's. The prices and availability are pretty much obsolete.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gpu-hierarchy,4388.html


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> This might be a little OT but my stuff isn't a good fit anywhere sometimes, so I thought I would ask your opinions based on your experience.
> I'm looking at HD7990 dual GPU video cards. They're old enough to avoid the Dell BIOS issue newer AMD cards have, but still powerful enough to keep up.
> I'm planning on running it in a dual CPU workstation with QX9775s, or X5470s overclocked to whatever happens in a Dell T7400. I'm expecting 4GHz or more.
> I'm thinking this would be equal to 2x QX9650, and 2x R9-290 basically. The FBDIMMs will suck but it seems OK other than that. A Skulltrail clone basically.
> Due to the mining craze the newer cards at this speed are NLA or $800 and up. I think the R9-295X2 is an H2O version of this.
> Here's the GPU hierarchy chart at Tom's. The prices and availability are pretty much obsolete.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gpu-hierarchy,4388.html


Honestly the HD 7990 is just 2x HD 7970’s (R9 280X’s) which it would be a wiser investment to get a GTX 980ti for less and it would still be quite a bit faster than the 7990, a 290X is still a bit more powerful than the 7990 (with crossfire disabled) but it really all depends on what you are goingto use them for. Gaming with a 775 cpu (even 2) there won’t be much difference in performance in games between any of those cards because those cpu’s will just be such a bottleneck even at 4GHz, for example take a look at the FX 9590 at 5GHz, there just still isn’t enough performance to power anything higher than a R9 285 (380 or 380X) and the IPC is about on par with C2Q CPU’s when clocks are matched, though Piledriver and Vishera are only ever so slightly faster when compared to Yorkfield’s. Just trying to save you some money with my 2 cents of input. So really the only difference you will see is at higher resolutions above 1080p in which case the 980 ti would prove to be the better deal. However if you are doing something that does indeed benefit from multiple GPU’s then that’s where a 7990 would probably shine.


----------



## Retrorockit

TwilightRavens said:


> Honestly the HD 7990 is just 2x HD 7970’s (R9 280X’s) which it would be a wiser investment to get a GTX 980ti for less and it would still be quite a bit faster than the 7990, a 290X is still a bit more powerful than the 7990 (with crossfire disabled) but it really all depends on what you are goingto use them for. Gaming with a 775 cpu (even 2) there won’t be much difference in performance in games between any of those cards because those cpu’s will just be such a bottleneck even at 4GHz, for example take a look at the FX 9590 at 5GHz, there just still isn’t enough performance to power anything higher than a R9 285 (380 or 380X) and the IPC is about on par with C2Q CPU’s when clocks are matched, though Piledriver and Vishera are only ever so slightly faster when compared to Yorkfield’s. Just trying to save you some money with my 2 cents of input. So really the only difference you will see is at higher resolutions above 1080p in which case the 980 ti would prove to be the better deal. However if you are doing something that does indeed benefit from multiple GPU’s then that’s where a 7990 would probably shine.


 The prices I'm seeing are about the same between the 980 and 7990, so the newer card is looking better. I was actually shopping by the Dell HD8990 part# and finding better prices than the aftermarket HD7990s. There are a few stuck in stores where the mining craze hasn't caught on yet. I'm not actually a gamer. I just like to blast away at benchmarks with obsolete Dell stuff. So 8 cores may be worth more there than in games that don't use them. For me there are style points for using Dell GPUs in Dell workstations. But the perspective is appreciated. The HD7990 not being on the Tom's chart left me guessing. I'm also looking at an ASUS Mars GTX760X2 to 3 waySLI with a GTX760 ITX I have, but I think the miners will outbid me on that. It look like the best way to make money mining is to be the guy selling the shovels. Maybe I should sell my 2 R9-285 ITXs, and Fury Nano to them. I've had the R9-285 running on a Dell but the BIOS error message is a PITA.


----------



## Unknownm

I went through 2x 280x, 2x 290 in crossfire and currently own a 980ti.

Besides the lack of support for crossfire it's not worth it. The 980ti overclocking headroom so much better than the 290.

Both my r9 290s were at 1200mhz core, 1700mhz (x4) mem. Scored 119.0fps in 1080p ultra settings Valley benchmark. 

While my 980ti @ 1493.5mhz core scores 114fps with the same settings which may seem lower but take in account that both 290s should take 500w before overclocking (assuming full load) while I've maxed out 980ti at 421w with furmark.. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwilightRavens

Honestly though, if you want a good deal, go check out GTX 660 ti's on ebay as they are less than $100 each. On top of that they are between the 1050 and 1050 ti in terms of graphics power, you can SLI up to like 4 of them, motherboard willing and they have roughly ~1300 cuda cores (in that ball park). I been researching for the past few days and I thinks thats what I may end up getting for my Xeon as its the only thing not stupidly priced (yet). Just make sure to get the MSI one as I hear its the best one in terms of cooling and even overclocking.


----------



## Retrorockit

Due to the 2x CPUs and FBDIMMS I have to run a Dell PSU with an extra proprietary 20 pin MB connector. 1000W is the limit, and not a whole lot of GPU cables so the newer card is probably the best choice. Maybe there's an Alienware GTX980 Dell part# out there.
I found this SLI/CFX ranking chart.
http://www.cpupk.com/rank/sli.html


----------



## Retrorockit

Due to the 2x CPUs and FBDIMMS I have to run a Dell PSU with an extra proprietary 20 pin MB connector. 1000W is the limit, and not a whole lot of GPU cables so the newer card is probably the best choice. Maybe there's an Alienware GTX980 Dell part# out there.
I found this SLI/CFX ranking chart.
http://www.cpupk.com/rank/sli.html
Sorry about the double posts. The new forum is a PITA It says wait 10 seconds between posts as if my post didn't go through, then makes a double post.


----------



## Technodox

the upgrade from E1400 to Q9505 is very good for lga 775. Havent had any TDR errors, its paired with 2GB 667Mhz Ram, GTX 750ti, and . Voltagte for the Q9505 is 1.100v 2.000Ghz - 1.288v 2.842 Ghz.

One question, running win 7 32-bit any benefit to going from 2 GB to 4 GB RAM? from 667 to 800 Mhz? 

I read that 32 bit operating system win 7 cannot use more than 4GB RAM, so would it be a waste, considering 2GB RAM + 2GB vRAM? Does vRAM count in that memory addressing?

Thanks,

Technodox.


----------



## Technodox

oops...


----------



## Retrorockit

Here's the deal with 32 Bit OS.
In the beginning 32 bit OS can ( and still does)only address 3.5GB of memory addresses. GPUs back then were 256mb, or 512mb so even if they shadowed 100% of the memory 4GB was still enough.
With 1GB , and 2GB GPUs the situation has changed. These video cards take memory addresses at startup from the last address back down, usually equal to the capacity of the GPU. The OS doesn't see this missing memory. These cards were developed in the present era of cheap RAM when systems with 8GB RAM or more was a safe assumption. It is very useful to have 5-6GB RAM with a newer video card. On very old systems that actually have a 4GB RAM limit I recommend only 1GB GPUs.

My Optiplex 380 according to Dell only supports 4GB RAM due to 2 RAM slots. But the chipset recognizes 2x4GB just fine. Maybe that's why it only cost $20.
So a computer that only came 2 core, 4GB max. now has a Q9505S 65W quad, 8GB DDR3 1333 RAM, and a GTX1050Ti 4GB GPU.
Since I get flamed at Tom's every time I mention 5, or 6 GB RAM capacities I'll just answer it here.
There are 512MB modules of DDR2-800, and 1GB modules, so 2x2GB plus 2x 512mb=5GB dual channel. I've run this with a GTX750Ti.
Also on low capacirt RAM systems an SSD will help ease the pain when it has to go to disc.


----------



## Technodox

Retrorockit said:


> Here's the deal with 32 Bit OS.
> In the beginning 32 bit OS can ( and still does)only address 3.5GB of memory addresses. GPUs back then were 256mb, or 512mb so even if they shadowed 100% of the memory 4GB was still enough.
> With 1GB , and 2GB GPUs the situation has changed. These video cards take memory addresses at startup from the last address back down, usually equal to the capacity of the GPU. The OS doesn't see this missing memory. These cards were developed in the present era of cheap RAM when systems with 8GB RAM or more was a safe assumption. It is very useful to have 5-6GB RAM with a newer video card. On very old systems that actually have a 4GB RAM limit I recommend only 1GB GPUs.
> 
> My Optiplex 380 according to Dell only supports 4GB RAM due to 2 RAM slots. But the chipset recognizes 2x4GB just fine. Maybe that's why it only cost $20.
> So a computer that only came 2 core, 4GB max. now has a Q9505S 65W quad, 8GB DDR3 1333 RAM, and a GTX1050Ti 4GB GPU.
> Since I get flamed at Tom's every time I mention 5, or 6 GB RAM capacities I'll just answer it here.
> There are 512MB modules of DDR2-800, and 1GB modules, so 2x2GB plus 2x 512mb=5GB dual channel. I've run this with a GTX750Ti.
> Also on low capacirt RAM systems an SSD will help ease the pain when it has to go to disc.


Yes I agree that the SSD would be best to speed up the comptuer. and it can be taken to a newer computer if need be.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> the upgrade from E1400 to Q9505 is very good for lga 775. Havent had any TDR errors, its paired with 2GB 667Mhz Ram, GTX 750ti, and . Voltagte for the Q9505 is 1.100v 2.000Ghz - 1.288v 2.842 Ghz.
> 
> One question, running win 7 32-bit any benefit to going from 2 GB to 4 GB RAM? from 667 to 800 Mhz?
> 
> I read that 32 bit operating system win 7 cannot use more than 4GB RAM, so would it be a waste, considering 2GB RAM + 2GB vRAM? Does vRAM count in that memory addressing?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Technodox.


Why not switch to Windows 7 64-bit and max out your ram? DDR2 is dirt cheap nowadays. Plus you’d probably notice better performance for sure.


----------



## Retrorockit

My old photo album disappeared. So I made a new one with my latest Dell BTX "prizes". This is not OT. It's LGA775, but it's BTX, Dell, and XPS overclocking parts. The air cooled stuff is $15 free shipping. The H2O/Peltier was very expensive. $20 and $20 freight. I decided to just link to the albums instead of posting pics. The album's hard to find and i don't know this new layout very well. The photos are in the reverse order that I loaded them so the slide show makes more sense last to first.
http://www.overclock.net/forum/members/441031-retrorockit-albums-dell-xps-btx-cooling.html
http://www.overclock.net/forum/memb...bums-dell-xps-720-h2c-btx-hybrid-cooling.html
If you right click the photo and open in new tab they expand to full size.

I decided to add a link to the XPS730 H2C cooler for you ATX folks. It cools the chipset also.
http://www.ascendtech.us/dell-n946k-h2c-liquid-cpu-cooling-system_i_cfncpudelln946k.aspx#


----------



## Technodox

TwilightRavens said:


> Why not switch to Windows 7 64-bit and max out your ram? DDR2 is dirt cheap nowadays. Plus you’d probably notice better performance for sure.


I tried with windows 7 64 for a day. On a seperate HDD. 64-bit does run nicer, and look sharper, but 32 bit runs smoother for the G31 mobo, q9505, and 2GB RAM. With the 7 64, it the q9505 was struggling and constantly at 100% , 80c. Surely a bottle-neck at the CPU level. I likened it to cooking a turkey in a toaster oven.


----------



## schuck6566

Technodox said:


> I tried with windows 7 64 for a day. On a seperate HDD. 64-bit does run nicer, and look sharper, but 32 bit runs smoother for the G31 mobo, q9505, and 2GB RAM. With the 7 64, it the q9505 was struggling and constantly at 100% , 80c. Surely a bottle-neck at the CPU level. I likened it to cooking a turkey in a toaster oven.


If I remember right,the minimum recomended amount of ram for 64bit from win7 & up is 3Gb.Too little ram may have been causing some of the issues with the cpu usage/heat because it would be righting to the disk to make up for the lack of ram.just a thought.


----------



## Retrorockit

Technodox said:


> I tried with windows 7 64 for a day. On a seperate HDD. 64-bit does run nicer, and look sharper, but 32 bit runs smoother for the G31 mobo, q9505, and 2GB RAM. With the 7 64, it the q9505 was struggling and constantly at 100% , 80c. Surely a bottle-neck at the CPU level. I likened it to cooking a turkey in a toaster oven.


I'm running 7-64 with no issues on the Q9505S with 8GB DDR3. I've run it with 8GB DDR2 also no problems. If the GPU is using all the RAM then the CPU is going to struggle. I don't go over 80% CPU while running benchmarks.
Even with XP-32 I ran 5GB with a GTX750ti. It was a Q6700 CPU back then. You don't have enough RAM for modern software.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> I tried with windows 7 64 for a day. On a seperate HDD. 64-bit does run nicer, and look sharper, but 32 bit runs smoother for the G31 mobo, q9505, and 2GB RAM. With the 7 64, it the q9505 was struggling and constantly at 100% , 80c. Surely a bottle-neck at the CPU level. I likened it to cooking a turkey in a toaster oven.


I'm not sure, my Xeon X3230 (Q6700) runs windows 7 64-bit fine, and I think it is slower than the Q9505, but mine does have 6GB of RAM so yeah it will be super slow unless you get at least 4GB of RAM for that system then usually everything smooths out or at least it did for me.


----------



## Technodox

TwilightRavens said:


> I'm not sure, my Xeon X3230 (Q6700) runs windows 7 64-bit fine, and I think it is slower than the Q9505, but mine does have 6GB of RAM so yeah it will be super slow unless you get at least 4GB of RAM for that system then usually everything smooths out or at least it did for me.


Is your RAM DDR3 or DDR2?

the MSI G31 will only take DDR2


----------



## schuck6566

Technodox said:


> Is your RAM DDR3 or DDR2?
> 
> the MSI G31 will only take DDR2


2 sticks of 2Gb each = an average of $13 to $16 dollars and 4 stick kits of 8Gb are running $23 to $26. That's the PC2-6400 by the way. This is ebay prices used. The ram is out there & cheap. :thumb: So,if it's a 2 slot board with 1Gb sticks you can max it out for under 15bucks and if it's 4 slots with 512mb or some combo, you can max it [email protected] 8Gb for around 25bucks. Either way,you can move up to 64bit or stay @ 32bit and STILL get better performance by the memory increase.(2Gb is barely enough for even 32bit windows running a full system if you're gonna do more then play solitaire. ) My 32bit system used close to or even over 1Gb of ram when sitting idle.Would average between 800 & 1100Mb of ram being used with just a couple of sidebar item running.(weather,clock,cpu/multi meter).EDIT: Just some added info, here's a q6600 with 6Gb installed ram(only about 5 shows in OS) Running Windows10 64bit. Pictures with updates downloading, then with them installing and this page opening. :thumb:


----------



## kithylin

schuck6566 said:


> 2 sticks of 2Gb each = an average of $13 to $16 dollars and 4 stick kits of 8Gb are running $23 to $26. That's the PC2-6400 by the way. This is ebay prices used. The ram is out there & cheap. :thumb: So,if it's a 2 slot board with 1Gb sticks you can max it out for under 15bucks and if it's 4 slots with 512mb or some combo, you can max it [email protected] 8Gb for around 25bucks. Either way,you can move up to 64bit or stay @ 32bit and STILL get better performance by the memory increase.(2Gb is barely enough for even 32bit windows running a full system if you're gonna do more then play solitaire. ) My 32bit system used close to or even over 1Gb of ram when sitting idle.Would average between 800 & 1100Mb of ram being used with just a couple of sidebar item running.(weather,clock,cpu/multi meter).


There is really no choice in this. Many games and lots of software all use 64-bit as a direct requirement now. No one should still be using a 32-Bit OS as their primary computer in 2018, the rest of the world switched over about 5+ years ago. If ram is the issue just pick up more ram on ebay and go with it.

I seriously thought the 32-Bit / 64-Bit Discussion ended years ago.... why is anyone even discussing this today?


----------



## Retrorockit

There is high density, and low density RAM. 256x64 would be a 2GB low density module with chips on both sides, 128x128 would be high density and have chips on one side of the module. If you look at the kits for your MB at crucial.com you should be able to determine which your MB takes. The high density is often called AMD RAM, but some aftermarket MB can use it. I know my Dells can't. The AMD stuff is usually cheaper.


----------



## schuck6566

kithylin said:


> There is really no choice in this. Many games and lots of software all use 64-bit as a direct requirement now. No one should still be using a 32-Bit OS as their primary computer in 2018, the rest of the world switched over about 5+ years ago. If ram is the issue just pick up more ram on ebay and go with it.
> 
> I seriously thought the 32-Bit / 64-Bit Discussion ended years ago.... why is anyone even discussing this today?


LOL, tell you what,they AREN'T my main systems, but if you can find 64bit drivers for all the hardware on my Dimension 3100,gateway with the socket 423 1.3Ghz p4,or the OptiPlex 160 with the sys graphics chip, I'll give some thought to going 64bit.(joke on the gateway,only has 1.5Gb of rdram but still managed half way competent on Win7)The graphics on the OptiPlex is the killer for me,that and getting 4 Gb to register on the 3100.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> Is your RAM DDR3 or DDR2?
> 
> the MSI G31 will only take DDR2


Mine is DDR2, but I plan on getting a DDR2+DDR3 motherboard. But as of now my X3230 is running Windows Server 2008 R2 and still responsive as ever, of course if I could overclock this Dell then no doubt 3GHz would be the sweet spot for sure.



kithylin said:


> There is really no choice in this. Many games and lots of software all use 64-bit as a direct requirement now. No one should still be using a 32-Bit OS as their primary computer in 2018, the rest of the world switched over about 5+ years ago. If ram is the issue just pick up more ram on ebay and go with it.
> 
> I seriously thought the 32-Bit / 64-Bit Discussion ended years ago.... why is anyone even discussing this today?


Yeah i agree, plus even if you need 32 bit for certain apps 64-bit will handle them just fine.


----------



## Technodox

I agree about the 64-bit OS. My rig is win 10 64 bit, but the 775 is my dad's computer. The real issue with it, that I have been unable to fix is the scroll blur in firefox. Like scrolling down or up on a webpage, there is bad tearing, blurring, of the text in firefox. Tried changing settings in nvidia ctrl panel, still doesnt change it.

The CPU upgrade from e1400 to q9505 was great, it helped with the download speed, before it was 30mbps, now its over 100mpbs. The main concern is sinking money into the system when it can be used elsewhere, since I have 2 other computers, an AMD fx and 4770k too, being unused.

But not sure about the firefox scroll tearing issue. Any help with that is appreciated.


----------



## Retrorockit

Lubuntu is free and only needs 1 GB RAM.


----------



## kithylin

schuck6566 said:


> LOL, tell you what,they AREN'T my main systems, but if you can find 64bit drivers for all the hardware on my Dimension 3100,gateway with the socket 423 1.3Ghz p4,or the OptiPlex 160 with the sys graphics chip, I'll give some thought to going 64bit.(joke on the gateway,only has 1.5Gb of rdram but still managed half way competent on Win7)The graphics on the OptiPlex is the killer for me,that and getting 4 Gb to register on the 3100.


I wasn't talking about your old computers.. I chose my words specifically.. I may of misread but it read to me like someone was discussing using some 775 machine with like 2-3 GB ram for their main computer and a 32-bit OS or something.


----------



## schuck6566

Retrorockit said:


> Lubuntu is free and only needs 1 GB RAM.


Mint's not bad either,running the 64bit ver. on the optiplex with 3Gb.  (Mint mate)


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> I agree about the 64-bit OS. My rig is win 10 64 bit, but the 775 is my dad's computer. The real issue with it, that I have been unable to fix is the scroll blur in firefox. Like scrolling down or up on a webpage, there is bad tearing, blurring, of the text in firefox. Tried changing settings in nvidia ctrl panel, still doesnt change it.
> 
> The CPU upgrade from e1400 to q9505 was great, it helped with the download speed, before it was 30mbps, now its over 100mpbs. The main concern is sinking money into the system when it can be used elsewhere, since I have 2 other computers, an AMD fx and 4770k too, being unused.
> 
> But not sure about the firefox scroll tearing issue. Any help with that is appreciated.


That could be a few things, have you tried updating your driver? Or it could also be in Windows appearance settings (I think that’s what its called) the option with a bunch of check boxes to make windows appear/run better. On windows vista/7 by right clicking computer and selecting properties, then I believe its the performance button on one of the tabs, I think this is largely unchanged in 10 but i’m not 100% sure. 

Anyway it may be one of the animation settings if i’m not mistaken, but i’m not sure if that will really fix it. My bet would be on a graphics driver update or a firefox update. Also I have noticed that the 64-bit version of firefox doesn’t run that well on old 775 CPU’s, I’ve had better luck with 32-bit firefox on that platform even if you are on 64-bit windows largely in part with it being less of a RAM hog (firefox on my wife’s rig will sometimes use up to 6GB of RAM) and that’s with no more than about 6-10 tabs open if even that many.


----------



## Technodox

TwilightRavens said:


> That could be a few things, have you tried updating your driver? Or it could also be in Windows appearance settings (I think that’s what its called) the option with a bunch of check boxes to make windows appear/run better. On windows vista/7 by right clicking computer and selecting properties, then I believe its the performance button on one of the tabs, I think this is largely unchanged in 10 but i’m not 100% sure.
> 
> Anyway it may be one of the animation settings if i’m not mistaken, but i’m not sure if that will really fix it. My bet would be on a graphics driver update or a firefox update. Also I have noticed that the 64-bit version of firefox doesn’t run that well on old 775 CPU’s, I’ve had better luck with 32-bit firefox on that platform even if you are on 64-bit windows largely in part with it being less of a RAM hog (firefox on my wife’s rig will sometimes use up to 6GB of RAM) and that’s with no more than about 6-10 tabs open if even that many.



I have tried all your suggestions, and yes the firefox version is 32-bit, even with the 64-bit Win 7, FF installed 32-bit. It looks the same or very close when running firefox in Safe mode.


----------



## kithylin

Technodox said:


> I have tried all your suggestions, and yes the firefox version is 32-bit, even with the 64-bit Win 7, FF installed 32-bit. It looks the same or very close when running firefox in Safe mode.


See here: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/switch-32-bit-64-bit

If you have automatic updates on, Firefox under windows 7 64-bit will automatically update to a 64-bit version of firefox when you do automatic updates. Goto help -> about firefox and make sure it's up to date, and/or manually update it if necessary via help dialog window. Also, starting with FireFox version 56.0.1, new versions of firefox from that point onwards will only update to 64-bit. FireFox is discontinuing 32-bit versions entirely, and you will require at minimum windows 7 64-bit to continue to receive security updates in the future.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I think my little Dell XPS 210 kicked the bucket the other day ?. I tried to turn it on and the power LED was flashing orange, though the cpu could have been the one that died, I might throw in the old Core 2 Duo E6700 and see if she powers on if not then thats good it didn't kill my Xeon, but if it did then it did.


----------



## Retrorockit

I picked up another old Dell BTX today. It's an XPS 420. I found out it supports QX9650 which I already have, and it came with a 22" monitor with speakers, and a printer. I pulled out the Q8200 which never belonged in an XPS, and the Optiplex aluminum finsink . Installed the correct heatpipe cooler, and the unlocked CPU. Swapped in some DDR2-1066 RAM (which the chipset supports but it's running @ 800) and with Throttlestop software it went to 4GHz @ 1.325V. easily. Stock fan and cooler. I played with SetFSB also, it went to about 375fsb before it crashed. It's very similar to the Precision T3400 workstation with X38 chipset and mid tower case, but only 1 16X PCIe slot instead of 2. I loaded it with Win7 64 so it can use more than the 4GB RAM it came with. Swapped out a Thermaltake 430W PSU for a 425W Dell BTX model I had sitting around. It has more GPU connectors, and the wires are the right length for everything. I haven't decided what to do about the HD3870 GPU that's in it. Maybe the Dell HD6990 would be nice in there. I'd need a bigger PSU to run it though. I haven't hooked it to the internet so no validations yet.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> So I think my little Dell XPS 210 kicked the bucket the other day ?. I tried to turn it on and the power LED was flashing orange, though the cpu could have been the one that died, I might throw in the old Core 2 Duo E6700 and see if she powers on if not then thats good it didn't kill my Xeon, but if it did then it did.


If I'm not mistaken,the orange light is usually an indicator of a psu problem.


----------



## Retrorockit

TwilightRavens said:


> So I think my little Dell XPS 210 kicked the bucket the other day ?. I tried to turn it on and the power LED was flashing orange, though the cpu could have been the one that died, I might throw in the old Core 2 Duo E6700 and see if she powers on if not then thats good it didn't kill my Xeon, but if it did then it did.


 I agree that the orange light is usually PSU, but that came with a 4 LED diagnostic display next to the front UBS ports. It can give very specific info. if you look in the online manual.


----------



## TwilightRavens

schuck6566 said:


> If I'm not mistaken,the orange light is usually an indicator of a psu problem.


Yeah that’s what i’ve read, was gonna try to jump the green and black cables like dell recommended.


----------



## Technodox

Earlier it was said to mabey use linux in the 775 system, what distro in particular? Is Mint any good? I was trying to get ubuntu installed on a external HDD but had a hard time doing it.


----------



## schuck6566

Technodox said:


> Earlier it was said to mabey use linux in the 775 system, what distro in particular? Is Mint any good? I was trying to get ubuntu installed on a external HDD but had a hard time doing it.


I've used Mint (mate) with older hardware and like it. It has a similar desktop feel to windows systems so it can be managed by those of us who AREN'T software savy. Also,the directions for installing can be found lots of places & are easy to follow. Oh,I've ALSO ran it off an external hdd. Just look for directions on how to partition the drive so it'll have space to store & update.Even the 64bit ver. can get by fairly well with 2/3Gb ram minimum. Edit: This actual system has some lag @ times,but I blame that on the cpu. See the screenshot for OS & basic specs. P.S. The optiplex is on an internal drive.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've been using Ubuntu for a couple years to thwart a hacker. I run it from live DVD and no HDD so he can spy all he wants but can't load anything. But Mint is probably the best now. Ubuntu dropped their Unity desktop which was similar to Windows, so it's not as user friendly as it once was.


----------



## Retrorockit

Ubuntu dropped support for the Unity desktop and went back to some sort of classic Linux version. So Mint may be the better choice now.
( I hope this isn't a double post, the new forum seems to have dropped my last reply.).


----------



## Retrorockit

Ubuntu changed their desktop from the Windows like Unity to an older Linux version. So Mint may be the way to go now.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Technodox said:


> Earlier it was said to mabey use linux in the 775 system, what distro in particular? Is Mint any good? I was trying to get ubuntu installed on a external HDD but had a hard time doing it.


I personally prefer Xubuntu, its lightweight, and can really run great on any computer from the last 15 years from what I have experienced. My second choice would be tied with Ubuntu and Elementary OS, Ubuntu because it is so well optimized and eOS for its UI design.


----------



## TwilightRavens

G̶o̶n̶n̶a̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶g̶e̶t̶t̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶ ̶G̶i̶g̶a̶b̶y̶t̶e̶ ̶X̶4̶8̶ ̶b̶o̶a̶r̶d̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶e̶i̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶a̶ ̶Q̶X̶9̶6̶5̶0̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶Q̶9̶6̶5̶0̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶w̶e̶e̶k̶.̶ ̶A̶n̶d̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶y̶ ̶a̶ ̶G̶T̶X̶ ̶7̶8̶0̶ ̶t̶i̶ ̶i̶f̶ ̶i̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶ ̶f̶i̶n̶d̶ ̶a̶ ̶g̶o̶o̶d̶ ̶d̶e̶a̶l̶ ̶o̶n̶ ̶o̶n̶e̶,̶ ̶s̶o̶ ̶e̶x̶c̶i̶t̶e̶d̶ ?

Scratch that, I’ll be holding off on the 9650 and sticking with the X3230, which is fine I should have no issues getting it to at least 3GHz.

Okay so the guy selling the Gigabyte X48 flaked, so I ordered my second choice: The ASRock G41C-GS https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BFNYK4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Which leads me to my question, does anyone have this board if so can you recommend any 8GB RAM kits that are compatible, I don't care if its DDR2 or DDR3 as long as it is 8GB.


----------



## Retrorockit

I have a question that maybe someone here would know just because it's old stuff, or could link me to the proper forum.
I have an HD6990 that I've replaced the air raid siren ATI used for a fan with an Arctic Twin Turbo HD6990 cooler. This has 2x 120mm fans.
https://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-twin-turbo-6990.html
The problem is that I want to Crossfire it with an HD6970 for a trifire setup and the cooler/fan is in the way of the Crossfire cable. I'm pretty sure I'm not the first to try this. I just wondered if there's a known fix?


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> I have a question that maybe someone here would know just because it's old stuff, or could link me to the proper forum.
> I have an HD6990 that I've replaced the air raid siren ATI used for a fan with an Arctic Twin Turbo HD6990 cooler. This has 2x 120mm fans.
> https://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-twin-turbo-6990.html
> The problem is that I want to Crossfire it with an HD6970 for a trifire setup and the cooler/fan is in the way of the Crossfire cable. I'm pretty sure I'm not the first to try this. I just wondered if there's a known fix?


Put a smaller fan on it some how or get a dremel and cut a hole for the cable. Or find a waterblock for it and set up a custom water loop to cool it. I've seen HD6990 blocks before.


----------



## TwilightRavens

kithylin said:


> Put a smaller fan on it some how or get a dremel and cut a hole for the cable. Or find a waterblock for it and set up a custom water loop to cool it. I've seen HD6990 blocks before.


Yeah that's really the only thing I can think of is watercooling it with a custom loop.


----------



## Retrorockit

That's the cooler I have. I'm sure I can figure something out. Run the cable through the fins. Arctics tech support is down because they haven't updated Captcha.
I just wondered if there was a known solution. I'll get a longer Crossfire cable and may be see if i can loop it over the top.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> That's the cooler I have. I'm sure I can figure something out. Run the cable through the fins. Arctics tech support is down because they haven't updated Captcha.
> I just wondered if there was a known solution. I'll get a longer Crossfire cable and may be see if i can loop it over the top.


Oh whoops didn't see that link until now, but yeah that may be the only thing to do is try to find a longer crossfire bridge or dremel the cooler out somewhere on the fan housing without damaging it, or both.


----------



## Retrorockit

Well I came up with a part# that brings up what I'm looking for but it's NLA. Sapphire # 646-00033-00SAF 120mm Crossfire cable. At least I know they exist and have a way to look for them.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> Well I came up with a part# that brings up what I'm looking for but it's NLA. Sapphire # 646-00033-00SAF 120mm Crossfire cable. At least I know they exist and have a way to look for them.


You don't need any specific part number or anything. There's thousands of different makers of crossfire bridges and they all work the same.

The longest common one is 100mm. Here: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=mm+crossfire+bridge&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=100mm+crossfire+bridge&_sacat=0


----------



## Retrorockit

I've been putting off buying the 100mm hoping to get a longer one, The secret part# is for 120mm. The longer the cable the more options I have. But thanks anyway.


----------



## animal0307

Retrorockit said:


> I have a question that maybe someone here would know just because it's old stuff, or could link me to the proper forum.
> I have an HD6990 that I've replaced the air raid siren ATI used for a fan with an Arctic Twin Turbo HD6990 cooler. This has 2x 120mm fans.
> https://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-twin-turbo-6990.html
> The problem is that I want to Crossfire it with an HD6970 for a trifire setup and the cooler/fan is in the way of the Crossfire cable. I'm pretty sure I'm not the first to try this. I just wondered if there's a known fix?



This may sounds silly but have you considered running the 6970 above the 6990? That way you only have to clear the 6970's cooler? I don't have any experience with dual gpu cards in trifire so I have no clue if it can work that way or not. Plus I'm not sure what you board looks like our what pci-E slots/band width you have access to but to me if you have the space and a bride already I don't see the harm in trying it.

I may be missing something. I've been out of the multi gpu game since my brief use of dual 5770's so I apologise if I'm talking non sense.


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm working with a Dell T3500 mid tower workstation. With the Arctic coolers it's 2x 3 slot GPUs. When in slot 4 the Long 6990 blocks the air from the front case fan, blocks the 24 pin MB header, and the SATA ports . I had to open up the back of the PCIe 8X slot 1 to run it there. It's X58 stuff so a bit OT here. There is a T5500 MB upgrade with 4x PCIe 16X slots. But the airflow and connector issues are the same. Like most of my stuff it's uncharted territory. Considering what I'm attempting a Crossfire bridge issue is getting off easy. The only way i could make that work is to run an OEM 2 slot 6970 in slot 1, and the 6990 in 8X slot 3. But this puts both fans of the 6970 up against the backplate of the 6990. But yes I can make it run that way if I have to. The Arctics are actually 2.5 slots wide so air flow is good, and the heatsinks are all offset from each other so I want to keep that if possible. My gallery wouldn't take my photos last time I tried.
Here's a link to some photos in my TPU thread. I also linked it in the X58 Xeon club where it isn't OT.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-9#post-3828002


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> I'm working with a Dell T3500 mid tower workstation. With the Arctic coolers it's 2x 3 slot GPUs. When in slot 4 the Long 6990 blocks the air from the front case fan, blocks the 24 pin MB header, and the SATA ports . I had to open up the back of the PCIe 8X slot 1 to run it there. It's X58 stuff so a bit OT here. There is a T5500 MB upgrade with 4x PCIe 16X slots. But the airflow and connector issues are the same. Like most of my stuff it's uncharted territory. Considering what I'm attempting a Crossfire bridge issue is getting off easy. The only way i could make that work is to run an OEM 2 slot 6970 in slot 1, and the 6990 in 8X slot 3. But this puts both fans of the 6970 up against the backplate of the 6990. But yes I can make it run that way if I have to. The Arctics are actually 2.5 slots wide so air flow is good, and the heatsinks are all offset from each other so I want to keep that if possible. My gallery wouldn't take my photos last time I tried.
> Here's a link to some photos in my TPU thread. I also linked it in the X58 Xeon club where it isn't OT.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...ocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-9#post-3828002


https://www.futuremark.com/hardware/gpu/AMD+Radeon+HD+6990/review

There are many newer cards that are shorter and smaller and better performance, and lower power and heat. Like the R9 270 according to this ranking list.

I can't fathom any logical reason in my head for anyone to actively be using a HD 6990 today for any reason.


----------



## Retrorockit

kithylin said:


> https://www.futuremark.com/hardware/gpu/AMD+Radeon+HD+6990/review
> 
> There are many newer cards that are shorter and smaller and better performance, and lower power and heat. Like the R9 270 according to this ranking list.
> 
> I can't fathom any logical reason in my head for anyone to actively be using a HD 6990 today for any reason.


 It's actually a couple tiers up in this chart equaling the R9-380
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gpu-hierarchy,4388.html
I already owned the HD6970,and the Arctic cooler. and the 850W PSU. The fact that no one else wants them makes them cheap. I own other GPUs I will try. 2x R9-285 ITXs, or an R9 Fury Nano. But many Dells from that era have a BIOS conflict with newer AMD cards. The T3500 is a question mark in that regard. I never ran a CFX setup so it's educational for me. Besides I just like to see how fast I can make old junk go. I may move up to a HD7990/7970 Trifire. I paid $130 for that card. That won't buy much GPU anymore. Everything in that computer is considered obsolete by most people. IT guys don't want the Dell T3500 I could have bought as many as I wanted for $50 each on Craigslist. The X58 Xeon guys flame me for liking the W3680/90 Xeons , but IT guys sell them cheap because they don't know they're unlocked. I could ask why you complain about obsolete hardware in LGA775 club. It's a bunch of old obsolete junk too. HD6990+ HD6970 is no more (or less) obsolete than a QX9650, or an X5470 Xeon swap.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> It's actually a couple tiers up in this chart equaling the R9-380
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gpu-hierarchy,4388.html


Just saying I wouldn't consider that a reliable source of performance measurements by any stretch of the word. No information is given as to what system they tested them on, what ram it used, what benchmarks they ran, nothing.. no valuable performance data.

At least 3dmark is a median average of multiple users on different platforms running the same test and I would consider much more reliable about performance in today's games and graphics.


----------



## Retrorockit

It's actually a locked BIOS CPU overclocking experiment. The GPUs are 2ndary. But I'm not going to speculate, or second guess or get into politics about this. i'm going to try it and see what actually happens. If it does good DX11 fps @ 1080P I will be happy. It should also be quiet, both CPU and GPUs which was the real deal breaker for that vidoe card.


----------



## schuck6566

Retrorockit said:


> It's actually a couple tiers up in this chart equaling the R9-380
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gpu-hierarchy,4388.html
> I already owned the HD6970,and the Arctic cooler. and the 850W PSU. The fact that no one else wants them makes them cheap. I own other GPUs I will try. 2x R9-285 ITXs, or an R9 Fury Nano. But many Dells from that era have a BIOS conflict with newer AMD cards. The T3500 is a question mark in that regard. I never ran a CFX setup so it's educational for me. Besides I just like to see how fast I can make old junk go. I may move up to a HD7990/7970 Trifire. I paid $130 for that card. That won't buy much GPU anymore. Everything in that computer is considered obsolete by most people. IT guys don't want the Dell T3500 I could have bought as many as I wanted for $50 each on Craigslist. The X58 Xeon guys flame me for liking the W3680/90 Xeons , but IT guys sell them cheap because they don't know they're unlocked. I could ask why you complain about obsolete hardware in LGA775 club. It's a bunch of old obsolete junk too. HD6990+ HD6970 is no more (or less) obsolete than a QX9650, or an X5470 Xeon swap.


lol, it wasn't just the newer cards, I've a dimension 3100 that will run the HD5450, but NOT the HD6350 (which is just a rebranded hd5450 terascale cedar pro vs terascale2 cedar pro with different memory.)http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/inde...ompare=radeon-hd-6350-vs-radeon-hd-5450-512mb Some older ati chipset boards are funky with some nvidia cards.


----------



## Retrorockit

schuck6566 said:


> lol, it wasn't just the newer cards, I've a dimension 3100 that will run the HD5450, but NOT the HD6350 (which is just a rebranded hd5450 terascale cedar pro vs terascale2 cedar pro with different memory.)http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/inde...ompare=radeon-hd-6350-vs-radeon-hd-5450-512mb Some older ati chipset boards are funky with some nvidia cards.


 This was as much a Dell issue as AMD. Dell insisted on using VESA mode 103h for the BIOS resolution,and AMD from GCN3 on didn't support that. It started with R9-285/380 and newer. The other R9-2xx are OK and the HD series which is why I keep some around. This affects all Optiplex LGA775 computers and many others, including some dual GPU workstations that support CF but not SLI. Awkward.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> This was as much a Dell issue as AMD. Dell insisted on using VESA mode 103h for the BIOS resolution,and AMD from GCN3 on didn't support that. It started with R9-285/380 and newer. The other R9-2xx are OK and the HD series which is why I keep some around. This affects all Optiplex LGA775 computers and many others, including some dual GPU workstations that support CF but not SLI. Awkward.


I'm sure you're aware that's down to the 775 era motherboards. "Universal" Dual-GPU motherboards did not yet exist in the LGA 775 era. Nvidia-only boards, or AMD-Only boards. It was able to be circumvented with software however. I don't know if it worked on dells or not.

I also didn't know dell restricted bios's like that, that's interesting and something to note for the future.


----------



## Retrorockit

That's why I've moved on to LGA1366. Dell LGA771 dual CPU MB actually had dual GPU Crossfire support, and an optional daughterboard with an Nvidia chip for SLI support. But it ties you down with a bunch of prorpietary PSU connectors for the FBDIMMs, Dual CPU, daughter board, and SAS storage controller. 1000W PSU with 2x 6 pin GPU connectors! I wanted to do a Dell/Skulltrail clone but somebody is buying up all the T7400 workstations locally, and I don't want to pay freight on one of those 75# monsters.


----------



## TwilightRavens

kithylin said:


> I'm sure you're aware that's down to the 775 era motherboards. "Universal" Dual-GPU motherboards did not yet exist in the LGA 775 era. Nvidia-only boards, or AMD-Only boards. It was able to be circumvented with software however. I don't know if it worked on dells or not.
> 
> I also didn't know dell restricted bios's like that, that's interesting and something to note for the future.


Yeah it makes sense, Dell is pretty picky about letting you do stuff with your computer. They mainly lock it down like that so it almost forces you to buy a new one instead of just upgrading your current one.


----------



## Retrorockit

Actually they have another reason. They sell huge quantities of computers to businesses with thousands of users. Tech support, service contracts, and warranty would be a nightmare if all the computers were being changed or modified. In their market it's best if the computers stay the way they were built. Limited room for GPUs, no extra PSU connectors.No user BIOS settings. They're actually very good computers. But modding them is a real challenge. I saw one guy take down a business computer by changing the BIOS time setting. It couldn't communicate with the rest of the corporate network or internet, and to fix it an IT guy had to come in and manually reset it. If they forced upgrades too aggressively they would lose business to competitors due to cost.


----------



## schuck6566

Retrorockit said:


> Actually they have another reason. They sell huge quantities of computers to businesses with thousands of users. Tech support, service contracts, and warranty would be a nightmare if all the computers were being changed or modified. In their market it's best if the computers stay the way they were built. Limited room for GPUs, no extra PSU connectors.No user BIOS settings. They're actually very good computers. But modding them is a real challenge. I saw one guy take down a business computer by changing the BIOS time setting. It couldn't communicate with the rest of the corporate network or internet, and to fix it an IT guy had to come in and manually reset it. If they forced upgrades too aggressively they would lose business to competitors due to cost.


 There's ALWAYS that 1 dell that has to be different. 790i chipset on the board, start around post 651 for the changes that were forced onto it. http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...l-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die-66.html


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah it makes sense, Dell is pretty picky about letting you do stuff with your computer. They mainly lock it down like that so it almost forces you to buy a new one instead of just upgrading your current one.


lol, see post 651 and onward for exception to the dell lockdown.  http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...l-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die-66.html


----------



## Retrorockit

schuck6566 said:


> There's ALWAYS that 1 dell that has to be different. 790i chipset on the board, start around post 651 for the changes that were forced onto it. http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...l-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die-66.html


 Dell did build some XPS gaming systems and eventually even had a couple that were unlocked. But they also borked the cooling parts so they wouldn't fit in their business computers. Then they bought Alienware and went back to business as usual for the Dell products. For $6K they would build you a Peltier cooled unlocked gamer with LGA1366.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> Dell did build some XPS gaming systems and eventually even had a couple that were unlocked. But they also borked the cooling parts so they wouldn't fit in their business computers. Then they bought Alienware and went back to business as usual for the Dell products. For $6K they would build you a Peltier cooled unlocked gamer with LGA1366.


I remember one point in time when you could go to the dell website and custom pick parts for a computer to order and one of the options was a 6 core LGA1366 part, you could order water cooling with it and they would come factory pre-overclocked up to 4.5 ghz, with a full dell warranty. I think this was when they first bought alienware or something. It's a shame they don't offer anything like that anymore today.


----------



## Retrorockit

That would be the XPS730X. The last XPS before Alienware. H2C was the H2O/Peltier loop option. 
There's a video in X58 Xeon club about Westmere vs. i7-8700K. Old vs. new.


----------



## cmasonjr12

I hate to change the subject, but Im in need of answers. I have a HP Compaq de 5100 MT(PZ583UA) Pentium 4 540/541 @ 3.20 Ghz. code name Prescott PLGA 775 . I'd like to pair it with AsRock G41C- GS LGA 775 MB. How well will it preform as a miner.


----------



## Retrorockit

We were drifting a little OT anyway. The fastest P4 will just equal the slowest Core2 Duo. IDK anything about mining, but as far as CPU goes you're in pretty bad shape.
With the G41 MB you can run a fast 2 core E7600,E8500,E8600. Or some of the 45nm quads Q9505, Q9500,Q9650. You will save some lectricity too. The Duos are 65W the quads 95W except the Q9505S Q9550S which are 65W also.(hint hint)
http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-ASRock/G41C-GS.html
About $10 for the Duos and $20 for the quads. if your mining software is single thread a fast 2 core will work as well as anything else. If it runs multiple examples then 4 core is the way to go. From what I understand mining works best with 4+GB GPUs, and plenty of them. That adds up to a pretty big investment.


----------



## cdoublejj

mining usually requires an Asics chip to get any coins this decade anyways. they even have usb sticks for like $60. Not to say it can't be done on a low difficult coin if power cost isn't an issue etc etc. but, times have changed since the days when you could mine light coin on some core 2 duos and and GPUs. passmark can at times also be an okay loose comparison for chips.

EDIT: DOH i ruled out slapping GPUs in a machine with just about CPU. if you have GPUs i suppose it's all moot. Just watch out for bandits and highwaymen and make sure you're domicile is well fortified and that you have adequate defense. Also remember if two man enter, only 1 man leave.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Depends if you are CPU mining or GPU mining, if you are CPU mining it will not be worth it on a p4. Now for GPU mining that should be more than fine, people are buying loads of Celeron's these days and pairing them with tons of gpu's, granted a modern Celeron can blow a p4/c2d/c2q out of the water, but GPU mining is not CPU intense at all as far as i'm aware.

Also a small status update, my PC case, power supply and RAM are on the way so the Xeon X3230 will be up and running again though I still don't have a GPU for it. Not a huge issue though I may throw this 290X in there at the end of the year if I do an upgrade to my gaming rigs GPU. Decided that as far as overclocking it will go I will probably just bump up the FSB speed to 1333, should give me an effective overclock of ~3.3GHz (if the cooler I have can handle that).


----------



## TwilightRavens

She's up and running https://valid.x86.fr/gv76w8 considering my motherboard doesn't have Vcore voltage 294FSB is CB R15 stable so meh not too bad, will be upgrading to a Q9650 in the future though and also the cooler i bought for it the screws weren't long enough to make it to the mounting holes, so I used my stock intel cooler from my i7 build (LGA 1150) and guess what? It fits! It was a huge surprise to me aside from its actually keeping this thing a hell of a lot cooler than the Dell was keeping it. Also as far as a GPU goes I have a coworker that is going to sell me a GTX 570 (assuming it works) for $45.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Okay so did some testing on the old 775 rig rebuild, the GTX 570 was a no go so I ordered a GTX 660 and it should be here within the next week. But I seriously couldn't wait a week so I unhooked my 290X from my main rig and plugged her into the G41.

Anyway, I made this particular testing scenario as a "worst case possible" you'll see what I mean in a second, first I'll go off listing the specs and everything.

MB: AsRock G41C-GS R2.0 (775 of course)
CPU: Intel Xeon X3230 @ stock speeds (2.66GHz)
RAM: 2 x 4GB DDR3 1333MHz (running at 1066MHz)
GPU: MSI R9 290X Gaming (custom hybrid water cooling mod, also at stock clocks)
OS: Windows Vista Ultimate SP2 w/ DX11 update and all performance hotfixes installed (remember I did say worst case scenario? )
PSU: Thermaltake White 600W
Storage: 120GB Kingston A400 SSD, 320GB WD Blue laptop HDD 5400RPM (both of which are running in SATA II unfortunately)

no overclocking was done besides moving the FSB jumper from 2 to 3 (for DDR3 RAM) and setting it to 533MHz on the RAM with timings 9-9-9-24

and the results actually weren't as bad as I was expecting, all tests were done at 1080p

Minecraft: 10 Chunk render distance, all high settings. *Min fps: 24, Avg: 52, Max: 97* it was very stuttery at first but after it loaded in it was a bearable experience, cpu usage was pretty much pegged at 87-100% across all 4 cores, and no Vista was not doing stuff in the background nor causeing instabilities.

Skyrim Legendary Edition: Ultra Settings w/ all render distances maxed out (60 fps cap because bethesda) ini edit to run on all 4 cores * Min: 15, Avg: 45, Max 62* This one I was surprised with it was rather smooth to be honest despite hanging in the upper 30's lower 40's fps wise most of the time, only time it would really drop was in Riverwood or Morthal.

Will edit as I test more games if you guys want before I get my GTX 660. Also a side note on Skyrim GPU usage was at 0-1% most of the time with spikes up to 60-70% and occasional 99% spikes, CPU usage was in the mid 50's all the way up to upper 80's. I know capped fps doesn't really test much but I could not for the life of me get the 60 fps cap to go away. Had the CPU been clocked higher this probably would have been a far better experience but until I get my hands on a Q9650 or a QX9770 it will have to do as this thing won't really do any better than the stock 266MHz FSB (trust me I've tried) all the way up to 2940MHz was stable in CB R15 but even 2700MHz would almost instant fail in Intel Burn Test or Prime95 and no I was not temp limited.


----------



## kithylin

TwilightRavens said:


> Also a side note on Skyrim GPU usage was at 0-1% most of the time with spikes up to 60-70% and occasional 99% spikes, CPU usage was in the mid 50's all the way up to upper 80's. I know capped fps doesn't really test much but I could not for the life of me get the 60 fps cap to go away. Had the CPU been clocked higher this probably would have been a far better experience but until I get my hands on a Q9650 or a QX9770 it will have to do as this thing won't really do any better than the stock 266MHz FSB (trust me I've tried) all the way up to 2940MHz was stable in CB R15 but even 2700MHz would almost instant fail in Intel Burn Test or Prime95 and no I was not temp limited.


Just a note for you it's not difficult at all to remove the 60 FPS cap on skyrim. But because Bethesda is stupid, they tied the in-game physics, AND THE SCRIPTING ENGINE to the game's FPS. So yes you can go over 60 but quite literally you will break the game, have scripts fail to the point you will not be able to continue the main story at certain points. That and indoors with a high enough FPS (400+) you can quite literally walk across a table and then think everything is fine, go in another room and like 10 minutes later walk back to the main room and get killed by flying debris that's been bouncing off the walls gaining speed for 10 minutes.... I speak from experience playing it on a pair of overclocked GTX 470's with the game @ 400-650 FPS before as a test. Just trust me, it's really bad.. it's capped at 60 for a reason. Although shooting a dragon outdoors and watching it get propelled off into the distance at the speed of sound from your arrow can be comical at times. If you want to try it.. use nvidia inspector and force vertical sync off but I would strongly suggest you backup all your saves first.. doing that also runs the very real risk of completely corrupting all of your saves to the point of causing crash-to-desktop on save load. EDIT: I was using original vanilla skyrim, I don't know about legendary edition. And black reach was the worst.. was doing 700 - 800 FPS down there for some reason.


----------



## TwilightRavens

kithylin said:


> Just a note for you it's not difficult at all to remove the 60 FPS cap on skyrim. But because Bethesda is stupid, they tied the in-game physics, AND THE SCRIPTING ENGINE to the game's FPS. So yes you can go over 60 but quite literally you will break the game, have scripts fail to the point you will not be able to continue the main story at certain points. That and indoors with a high enough FPS (400+) you can quite literally walk across a table and then think everything is fine, go in another room and like 10 minutes later walk back to the main room and get killed by flying debris that's been bouncing off the walls gaining speed for 10 minutes.... I speak from experience playing it on a pair of overclocked GTX 470's with the game @ 400-650 FPS before as a test. Just trust me, it's really bad.. it's capped at 60 for a reason. Although shooting a dragon outdoors and watching it get propelled off into the distance at the speed of sound from your arrow can be comical at times. If you want to try it.. use nvidia inspector and force vertical sync off but I would strongly suggest you backup all your saves first.. doing that also runs the very real risk of completely corrupting all of your saves to the point of causing crash-to-desktop on save load. EDIT: I was using original vanilla skyrim, I don't know about legendary edition. And black reach was the worst.. was doing 700 - 800 FPS down there for some reason.


Yeah I know its tied to the physics, that's the other reason I didn't want to. But by Legendary edition I mean the original with DLC's (32-bit Skyrim), not Special Edition. I really wanted to get SE to work but it would stop responding upon launch (Kernel32.dll related) I know I have to be missing a Vista update somewhere or a install for some redistributable because there are people who have gotten it working in Vista 64 bit, nonetheless I probably won't be staying on Vista long I mainly chose it because it was the first disk I saw, and I kinda wanted to see if any games would actually play on it considering it is the oldest Windows 64 bit (I don't count XP 64-bit because it never really caught on) plus it shares much of its code with windows 7 and up. Oh and Fallout 3 not liking W7 and stuff, call it a legacy gamer if you will to an extent.

Also I hear the physics are fine up to about 100 or so FPS after then is when all hell breaks loose  but I don't know as I haven't tried it. I would do the Nvidia inspector but at the moment all I have is my 290X Hybrid card to play around with, though I hope my 660 gets here soon because I got some cuda related stuff I really want to try. TBH I really want to try out DA:I in Mantle mode because I want to see how much it helps with having a low end CPU like a 775 one with an AMD card picking up a lot of the slack those results would be fun.


----------



## kithylin

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah I know its tied to the physics, that's the other reason I didn't want to. But by Legendary edition I mean the original with DLC's (32-bit Skyrim), not Special Edition. I really wanted to get SE to work but it would stop responding upon launch (Kernel32.dll related) I know I have to be missing a Vista update somewhere or a install for some redistributable because there are people who have gotten it working in Vista 64 bit, nonetheless I probably won't be staying on Vista long I mainly chose it because it was the first disk I saw, and I kinda wanted to see if any games would actually play on it considering it is the oldest Windows 64 bit (I don't count XP 64-bit because it never really caught on) plus it shares much of its code with windows 7 and up. Oh and Fallout 3 not liking W7 and stuff, call it a legacy gamer if you will to an extent.
> 
> Also I hear the physics are fine up to about 100 or so FPS after then is when all hell breaks loose  but I don't know as I haven't tried it. I would do the Nvidia inspector but at the moment all I have is my 290X Hybrid card to play around with, though I hope my 660 gets here soon because I got some cuda related stuff I really want to try. TBH I really want to try out DA:I in Mantle mode because I want to see how much it helps with having a low end CPU like a 775 one with an AMD card picking up a lot of the slack those results would be fun.


Here, try this.. file attached. It's a copy of RadeonPro that should work with 290X, I think. You can create game profiles and apply more options than the AMD Control Center offers. 

Also if you want I can post up a copy of all of the offline installers for Microsoft C++ Redistributable packs and you can go through and make sure they're installed. It's about 71MB so I'd have to use dropbox or something, I kinda doubt the forums would let me attach that.

EDIT: Also did you install the service packs? Vista goes up to SP2.


----------



## TwilightRavens

kithylin said:


> Here, try this.. file attached. It's a copy of RadeonPro that should work with 290X, I think. You can create game profiles and apply more options than the AMD Control Center offers.
> 
> Also if you want I can post up a copy of all of the offline installers for Microsoft C++ Redistributable packs and you can go through and make sure they're installed. It's about 71MB so I'd have to use dropbox or something, I kinda doubt the forums would let me attach that.
> 
> EDIT: Also did you install the service packs? Vista goes up to SP2.


Yeah I have both service packs installed I think all the C++ packs but that i’m not sure on it. I have Visual Studio 2010, 2013, 2015 and 2017 installed both 32 and 64 bit. Latest Java 8 installed. The only thing I can really think of it is the launch 290X driver as that was the only driver they had for Vista.

Also what exactly will the Radeon Pro thing do?


----------



## kithylin

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah I have both service packs installed I think all the C++ packs but that i’m not sure on it. I have Visual Studio 2010, 2013, 2015 and 2017 installed both 32 and 64 bit. Latest Java 8 installed. The only thing I can really think of it is the launch 290X driver as that was the only driver they had for Vista.
> 
> Also what exactly will the Radeon Pro thing do?


You can do things like tell certain games to detect a different video card when you start them than the one you have, that's more for trying to run older games though. Like some games won't give you proper resolution settings in-game for graphics if they don't know what your card is (Race Driver GRID is one of these) so with radeon pro you can tell it to detect your card as say a HD 4890 instead of 290X. You can force affinity, some games don't do well with multi-core and need to be forced to only use 2 or 4 cores for example. You can force anti-aliasing modes way up to like 32xSSAA and the AMD control panel doesn't let you select forced AA modes that high. You can hard force vertical sync off if you wanted to, programs like radeon pro or nvidia inspector are the only way to get built in FPS caps off for Bethesda Software games. And the big one is you can use RadeonPro and tell certain games to run under an Anti-Aliasing profile for different games. Like S.T.A.L.K.E.R. or BioShock, and sometimes by doing this you can get certain games to accept forced AA modes when said games do not have AA options built in to the game, and then get to enjoy sexy AA that you otherwise wouldn't be able to do without these programs. 

And depending on the game there are other Microsoft C++ packs, 2005, and 2008. And also there are 64-bit and 32-bit versions (x86 & x64 respectively) of all of the c++ packs and usually you will want to install both versions. 32-bit games will call for the 32-bit version, and newer 64-bit games will call for the 64-bit version, etc. Although if you install the game through Steam, the Steam client should pre-install any needed c++ packs when you first launch the game. One of the nice benefits of using steam.

Both RadeonPro and Nvidia Inspector both basically do the same thing: Give you lots more options than either vendor's built in control panels do. The only difference is with AMD you have another 3rd party program (RadeonPro) running in the background when gaming that manages it's own profiles. This is the only option for ATI/AMD card owners though. With Nvidia and Nvidia Inspector, it's modifying the built in driver profiles that nvidia ships with for it's games, and when you save settings it gets applied every time even if you close nvidia inspector, and do not need it running for modified settings to get loaded.


----------



## TwilightRavens

kithylin said:


> You can do things like tell certain games to detect a different video card when you start them than the one you have, that's more for trying to run older games though. Like some games won't give you proper resolution settings in-game for graphics if they don't know what your card is (Race Driver GRID is one of these) so with radeon pro you can tell it to detect your card as say a HD 4890 instead of 290X. You can force affinity, some games don't do well with multi-core and need to be forced to only use 2 or 4 cores for example. You can force anti-aliasing modes way up to like 32xSSAA and the AMD control panel doesn't let you select forced AA modes that high. You can hard force vertical sync off if you wanted to, programs like radeon pro or nvidia inspector are the only way to get built in FPS caps off for Bethesda Software games. And the big one is you can use RadeonPro and tell certain games to run under an Anti-Aliasing profile for different games. Like S.T.A.L.K.E.R. or BioShock, and sometimes by doing this you can get certain games to accept forced AA modes when said games do not have AA options built in to the game, and then get to enjoy sexy AA that you otherwise wouldn't be able to do without these programs.
> 
> And depending on the game there are other Microsoft C++ packs, 2005, and 2008. And also there are 64-bit and 32-bit versions (x86 & x64 respectively) of all of the c++ packs and usually you will want to install both versions. 32-bit games will call for the 32-bit version, and newer 64-bit games will call for the 64-bit version, etc. Although if you install the game through Steam, the Steam client should pre-install any needed c++ packs when you first launch the game. One of the nice benefits of using steam.
> 
> Both RadeonPro and Nvidia Inspector both basically do the same thing: Give you lots more options than either vendor's built in control panels do. The only difference is with AMD you have another 3rd party program (RadeonPro) running in the background when gaming that manages it's own profiles. This is the only option for ATI/AMD card owners though. With Nvidia and Nvidia Inspector, it's modifying the built in driver profiles that nvidia ships with for it's games, and when you save settings it gets applied every time even if you close nvidia inspector, and do not need it running for modified settings to get loaded.


Ah okay gotcha, and yeah I won’t be running both the 290X and a GTX 660 as there is only one PCI-E slot. Yes Skyrim SE did come with some redistributables and I installed them, its still giving me a Kernel32.dll error, i’ll take a picture of it when I get home.

Also don’t know if this has anything to do with it but originally after installing steam I was getting SSL Certificate error when doing anything via steam (Download and install games, visit the store etc) and yes I know that usually has something to do with the system time being correct, which it is correct to the minute.


----------



## TwilightRavens

I figured it out, steam didn’t install the Interface or Strings folders with their respective files in them for both Skyrim Special Edition and Fallout 4 so please take note of this for anyone who wishes to play either title on Windows Vista 64-bit.

So I got Fallout 4 working and my god its a stutterfest from hell, though no doubt that has to do with my motherboard not liking an fsb higher than 299 on my X3230 limiting my ram well below 1333MHz. Won't be an issue when I pick up a Q9650 in the near future but all in all for the most part it actually runs okay(ish) no crashes or anything so I call that a win.


----------



## TwilightRavens

One more thing i forgot to note, that latest version of Fallout 4 will not launch on Vista 64-bit, you will have to download and older fallout.exe and falloutlauncher.exe along with a lib something.dll and overwrite the ones already in the folder.


Lastly, i will probably switch to a linux distro after the gpu gets here just because i never really had a linux gaming machine and plus i already have a windows gaming rig with the i7.


----------



## kithylin

TwilightRavens said:


> One more thing i forgot to note, that latest version of Fallout 4 will not launch on Vista 64-bit, you will have to download and older fallout.exe and falloutlauncher.exe along with a lib something.dll and overwrite the ones already in the folder.
> 
> 
> Lastly, i will probably switch to a linux distro after the gpu gets here just because i never really had a linux gaming machine and plus i already have a windows gaming rig with the i7.


https://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/Fallout_4/

That's because the minimum system requirements actually state "Windows 7" as minimum. It does not state Vista, so I'm not surprised it doesn't work.


----------



## TwilightRavens

kithylin said:


> https://store.steampowered.com/app/377160/Fallout_4/
> 
> That's because the minimum system requirements actually state "Windows 7" as minimum. It does not state Vista, so I'm not surprised it doesn't work.


Yeah that is true. But it does work up to 1.9, after the creation club update it does not work. What I mean was I am surprised it worked at all considering like you said it states Windows 7 64-bit and above.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So here's another update, got the GTX 660 in today and it works flawlessly, that GPU is perfect for the Q6700. It was dirty as heck though spent an hour and a half cleaning out that reference cooler, cleaning the PCB with 91% alcohol and re pasting the core, dropped about 5-10c under Heaven Benchmark, and the card does not crash under load so I call that a win.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So here’s a weird scenario for you guys: I bought Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age and it doesn’t launch on my i7 computer but get this, it works perfectly fine on the X3230 w/ the GTX 660, cutscenes with a lot of people in it cause the fps to drop into the teens but other then that it runs better than I was expecting. Oh and the fun part is the Xeon is way below the minimum requirements for the game. Pretty funny honestly how that works.

Also, don't know why people say that you can't game on a Core 2 Quad anymore and to just upgrade, I'm getting more than acceptable performance in games with my X3230 and GTX 660 at 1080p, and this is coming from a Broadwell i7 + R9 290X owner as my main system. Sure it may not be constant 60 fps but it stays well above 30 in most cases on medium/high (sometimes ultra) settings.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I have a question, should I get a Xeon X3370 or a Q9650? They are essentially the same CPU, just don’t really know if there is a benefit to one or the other. And no, I don’t plan on overclocking, if anything I may undervolt.


----------



## Retrorockit

Here is the filtered CPU list for 95W LGA775 Quads.
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-77...uad,series-xeon,fsb-1333,node-45nm&tdp-max=95
If your going to undervolt why not get one of the 65W versions to start with. The Q9550S is only fractionally slower than the Q9650, and I've found the Q9505S for $20 sometimes.
My Opti 380 Q9505S is #6 here at base clock, and #5 at 2.87 SetFSB 339 fsb. The E5450 is the 80W LGA771 3.00 GHz chip for comparison.
http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> Here is the filtered CPU list for 95W LGA775 Quads.
> https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-77...uad,series-xeon,fsb-1333,node-45nm&tdp-max=95
> If your going to undervolt why not get one of the 65W versions to start with. The Q9550S is only fractionally slower than the Q9650, and I've found the Q9505S for $20 sometimes.
> My Opti 380 Q9505S is #6 here at base clock, and #5 at 2.87 SetFSB 339 fsb. The E5450 is the 80W LGA771 3.00 GHz chip for comparison.
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942


I need the highest stock clocked one I can get, I would consider the X3380 or the QX9770 but i’m not spending $200+ on a chip that is 11 years old and offers a negligible increase in performance. And also can’t really overclock much because my Bios lacks a vcore voltage, but if i use throttlestop I can at least undervolt if i needed to. 

I would consider keeping my X3230 and overclocking the fsb to 1333 but my cpu is not stable over 2.67GHz and motherboard won’t post with an fsb on that cpu higher than 296 with a multiplier of 9. I mean it will post with 10 x 296 but CB R15 fails almost instantly, whereas at x9 it will make it all the way through, i can trick the board into running a 328 fsb with a multiplier of 8 but same thing, it won’t always post and if it does CB R15 crashes instantly. It’s likely due to lacking fsb voltage as most Q6700’s will run 3.0GHz on stock vcore but a boost in fsb voltage is usually needed. And I don’t really need more speed on my CPU, I mainly just need the 1333 fsb so I can run my ddr3 ram at its native 1333MHz, which the motherboard can its just cpu fsb limited. Though that does bring up a fair point you said in getting the Q9505 but 3.0GHz is preffered and is a decent jump up in terms of performance.

Most of the time the GPU seems to be the bottleneck if you can believe it, GTA V for example will only have about 65-75% CPU usage with GPU pegged at 99% but something like FFXII: The Zodiac Age has the GPU at 30% with the CPU at 95%+. I know a Q9650 won’t be a huge jump up but if it means going from 45fps to 50fps then that is fine by me.


----------



## Retrorockit

I was hoping for 3GHz out of the Q9505S but the G41 seems to lock up at 340fsb. I have an X5470 to put in, and a GTX1060 3GB also. The only bottleneck I've had is Unigine wants more than 8GB RAM when running a 4GB GPU (Zotac GYX1050Ti Mini). So maybe the 1060 3GB will actually have less resource conflict than the 1050Ti.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> I was hoping for 3GHz out of the Q9505S but the G41 seems to lock up at 340fsb. I have an X5470 to put in, and a GTX1060 3GB also. The only bottleneck I've had is Unigine wants more than 8GB RAM when running a 4GB GPU (Zotac GYX1050Ti Mini). So maybe the 1060 3GB will actually have less resource conflict than the 1050Ti.


Yeah that’s what I have is a G41 board, so I imagine it would be the same way if I had a 1333 C2Q in it. Now the RAM issue I haven’t experienced with my GTX 660 nor my 290X (for the short while I had it in there) but that may be because i’m using DDR3, or it may just be a 1050ti driver bug, but then again the 660 should be on the same driver version.


----------



## Retrorockit

The Opti 380 has an artificial 8GB DDR3 RAM limit due to only 2 RAM sockets. The 120 Watt X5400 Xeon support is nice though. I think a fast 256 bit 2GB GPU probably won't have the problem. When I was running an R9-285 2GB ITX there wasn't an issue.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> The Opti 380 has an artificial 8GB DDR3 RAM limit due to only 2 RAM sockets. The 120 Watt X5400 Xeon support is nice though. I think a fast 256 bit 2GB GPU probably won't have the problem. When I was running an R9-285 2GB ITX there wasn't an issue.


Mine is somewhat the same setup except it has 2 x DDR2 slots and 2 x DDR3 slots, which only one or the other can be used at a time. The BIOS does however limit it to 8GB of DDR2 and DDR3 because it only supports Single Rank DDR3 DIMMS, and DDR2 because DDR2 only comes in Single Rank. Though I haven't had that issue in Unigine with either my 290X 4GB (512bit bus) nor my GTX 660 2GB (192bit bus). So that leads me to think maybe its driver related? Though the Kepler and Pascal cards do share the same drivers as of now. That is strange that it does that and I really can't think of why it would do that, I mean I don't think a GPU bus width would have anything to do with it.


----------



## Retrorockit

The only theory I have is excessive GPU texture caching in system RAM. I came across the issue in one of the "Can You Run It" sites that says Unigine likes 12GB RAM. I want more CPU on board before I mod a brand new GTX1060 to fit a $20 Optiplex. Maybe the older 4GB GPU drivers were designed to work on 8GB systems and newer ones assume more will be available. It runs Firestrike and Superposition just fine.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> The only theory I have is excessive GPU texture caching in system RAM. I came across the issue in one of the "Can You Run It" sites that says Unigine likes 12GB RAM. I want more CPU on board before I mod a brand new GTX1060 to fit a $20 Optiplex. Maybe the older 4GB GPU drivers were designed to work on 8GB systems and newer ones assume more will be available. It runs Firestrike and Superposition just fine.


That’s weird though that it does caching like that on a 4GB card, but not a 2GB card, it should be the other way around because there is no way the 4GB card is running out of VRAM. There has to be something that is causing a memory leak somewhere.

Honestly If it’s just Unigine causing it I wouldn’t upgrade because either way the CPU is bottlenecking both cards and you are unlikely to see a difference unless you are gaming above 1080p in which case either card probably wouldn’t have quite enough oomph in it.

Though it could be the 1050 ti doesn’t quite have enough power in it to use the full 4GB of Vram, much like the 390X and RX 480/580 with their 8GB, so It resorts to using cache instead of the VRAM instead of using the full 8GB they maybe use 4.5-5GB usually that’s application specific though.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Alright, so I take back what I said by being bottlenecked in Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age by my X3230, that thing is a lot more powerful than I gave it credit for. Finally got a second monitor hooked up for heh "monitoring" temps and utilization of various things. Turns out, aside from loading screens (obviously) my GTX 660 is staying around 95-99% utilized, sure the CPU is up there percentage wise but the card is fully being used. Still though, I do plan to get a Q9650 or a X3370, something in that caliber at least, for a little bit more CPU horsepower. Also plan to ditch my ghetto modded Intel heatsink for a real CPU cooler, something like one of the Cooler Master low profile(ish) coolers, lower profile than a Hyper 212 at least. I don't know though, does anyone have any recommendations for a CPU cooler that will fit in my Thermaltake Versa H15 case along with the AsRock G41C-GS 2.0 board? If it fits LGA 1150 I can probably get it to fit this 775 board (that's what I did with my ghetto modded Intel cooler), but I would prefer it to fit natively.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> Alright, so I take back what I said by being bottlenecked in Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age by my X3230, that thing is a lot more powerful than I gave it credit for. Finally got a second monitor hooked up for heh "monitoring" temps and utilization of various things. Turns out, aside from loading screens (obviously) my GTX 660 is staying around 95-99% utilized, sure the CPU is up there percentage wise but the card is fully being used. Still though, I do plan to get a Q9650 or a X3370, something in that caliber at least, for a little bit more CPU horsepower. Also plan to ditch my ghetto modded Intel heatsink for a real CPU cooler, something like one of the Cooler Master low profile(ish) coolers, lower profile than a Hyper 212 at least. I don't know though, does anyone have any recommendations for a CPU cooler that will fit in my Thermaltake Versa H15 case along with the AsRock G41C-GS 2.0 board? If it fits LGA 1150 I can probably get it to fit this 775 board (that's what I did with my ghetto modded Intel cooler), but I would prefer it to fit natively.


Have U considered an AIO? That's what I'm using in my xeon mod build. I'm using the LEPA Aqua Changer 120 and it looks like it would work with your case also.(I'd mount the radiator on the back where they have the 120mm fan) It comes with socket 775 mounting brackets last I looked,and a warranty. :thumb:


----------



## Matt-Matt

No matter what I do, I keep coming back to 775..

Someone locally(ish) is selling a Foxcon Black Ops x48 board AND Q9550 for $80.. Offered $65, he's just got to confirm it all works.

I assume that the black ops is missing the sound card, as well as the DICE/LN2 pot, but I can live with that..
I really would not have minded to put it on DICE for the CPU and board.. Seeing as I don't have a cooler 
I could have ghetto-rigged an old Hyper 212+ at stock clocks for the Windows install.. Ugh.

I even have some Samsung Eco Green DDR3 with no use that I was going to sell... But realistically I do not need another system, so I'll probably just bench it when I have some time and sell.

I'll at least be able to make my money back and sell off some other 775 gear while I'm at it.

I literally just sold my P5Q Pro and two E8400's, as well as a G41 board that uses DDR3 and a Q8400, and E8400.

I still have 4-5x E8400's, an ES 4xxx chip, as well as another Q8400, Q9550, Q6600, Q9400 (maybe?) the Q9550 that comes with the board if I get it, as well as some E2140's, E2160's and possibly an E2180.

My last issue is cooling, I have a CPU block, and my main rig is on water but I do not want to disassemble it at all..

Do have access to a free dying H110, unsure if it has the mounting for 775 however and the pump/impeller is dying.. hmm


----------



## TwilightRavens

schuck6566 said:


> Have U considered an AIO? That's what I'm using in my xeon mod build. I'm using the LEPA Aqua Changer 120 and it looks like it would work with your case also.(I'd mount the radiator on the back where they have the 120mm fan) It comes with socket 775 mounting brackets last I looked,and a warranty. :thumb:


Normally that’s what I do because I’m all about water cooling, but i’m trying to keep this as an air cooled build because it may end up being a server that is on 24/7 and AIO’s aren’t designed for 24/7 use, plus I’m trying to stay as cheap as possible.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> Normally that’s what I do because I’m all about water cooling, but i’m trying to keep this as an air cooled build because it may end up being a server that is on 24/7 and AIO’s aren’t designed for 24/7 use, plus I’m trying to stay as cheap as possible.


Not sure of the size, but how about this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186070 or 1 of the others on their page? (they have a bunch)https://www.newegg.com/CPU-Fans-Heatsinks/SubCategory/ID-574


----------



## TwilightRavens

schuck6566 said:


> Not sure of the size, but how about this https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186070 or 1 of the others on their page? (they have a bunch)https://www.newegg.com/CPU-Fans-Heatsinks/SubCategory/ID-574


Yeah I may do that one, the only issue I can tell for an air cooler is going to be rear panel clearance as the socket sits really close to the IO shield.

The one I really want is the Cooler Master Vortex Plus, but I am unsure if it will really fit in the space. But if it does I will throw a Noctua on it along with some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut, or Condutonaut (whichever one isn’t the liquid metal for delidding) and pretty much be running cool as a cucumber. Oh and replace my case fans with some regular Noctua 120’s since you won’t really be able to see the interior of the case aesthetics won’t be an issue.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Well, the wife's rig kicked the bucket so I got some decent upgrades to my rig, stored away the GTX 660 and dropped in the R9 380 4GB. Also scrapped the ghetto modded stock cooler and threw in the Hyper 212 Evo.


----------



## cdoublejj

i have a few 775 machines. i rather like modding the OEM dell units making great SFF gaming machines.

https://forum.level1techs.com/t/id-like-to-contribute-to-the-new-consolitis-cure/109714

even made a guide


----------



## kithylin

cdoublejj said:


> i have a few 775 machines. i rather like modding the OEM dell units making great SFF gaming machines.
> 
> https://forum.level1techs.com/t/id-like-to-contribute-to-the-new-consolitis-cure/109714
> 
> even made a guide


I wish my P35-Based HP SFF machine in the living room for HTPC could take 771 quad cores based on harpertown, I've tried a few with the mod sticker (and tested they work fine in a desktop motherboard) but it never boots with them, I've just assumed it never will. Supposedly chipset doesn't support em.


----------



## cdoublejj

dude for what you can do at least 720P some of the 775 quads aren't too bad. if doesn't blow up who cares if it runs warm, jam a q9550, or if you don't mind spending $80 get a 65 watt q9550s. i find myself watching more than playing these days.


----------



## kithylin

cdoublejj said:


> dude for what you can do at least 720P some of the 775 quads aren't too bad. if doesn't blow up who cares if it runs warm, jam a q9550, or if you don't mind spending $80 get a 65 watt q9550s. i find myself watching more than playing these days.


Yeah we'll see.. right now that's just my HTPC computer, using a xeon E3120 (3167 Mhz Wolfdale 6MB Dual core) and a low profile nvidia 310 GPU. It just streams mkv movies off of my NAS / file server in the other side of the house and all it has to do is play movies full screen in 1080p. It's perfectly fine for that as is.. only reason I might want a higher speed core2quad later is to try and play 4K content on it when we get a 4K HDTV. It's a HP SFF thing, I got the computer it's self free from craigslist, nvidia 310 GPU was $5.00 free shipping off ebay with the dual DVI output adapter cable, and the xeon dual core was like $6 shipped and I already had a random 32GB SSD for windows for it.

It's just for the future.. a Q9650 (12MB Yorkfield) is still $40, bit much in my mind.. they should be like $10 by now, they're ancient and old. Ah well.


----------



## cdoublejj

lol i have a q9550 and it does more than $10 worth of computer. i can game in virtual machines type of performance (gta 4 no less!). it still plays all of the latest titles fine. i used to think that was because i run 1600x1200 @ 70/75 hz but, found out when running benches at 1600x1200 and 1080p that it was a mater of about 100-175 point or there abouts, at least on super position. the latest titles average about 45-55 fps on medium to medium-highish. also hardware is at all time high to used outdated hardware has higher demand. meltdown and specter in current silicon isn't helping either.

@ 720p my phenom 2 and q8200s machines paired 2gb GTX750Tis seems to run well enough as well. no when i upgrade to 4k OLEDs in the next few years will heavily depend on how low resolution i can run still have it look fine enough or else i'll need new HTPCs or steam link. my second HTPC could probably be an android device with the steam link app. rarely watch movies off the internal HDD anymore. i also have a PS3 with netflix.

EDIT: the 9550 can be had for less than $40 the last i checked


----------



## schuck6566

kithylin said:


> Yeah we'll see.. right now that's just my HTPC computer, using a xeon E3120 (3167 Mhz Wolfdale 6MB Dual core) and a low profile nvidia 310 GPU. It just streams mkv movies off of my NAS / file server in the other side of the house and all it has to do is play movies full screen in 1080p. It's perfectly fine for that as is.. only reason I might want a higher speed core2quad later is to try and play 4K content on it when we get a 4K HDTV. It's a HP SFF thing, I got the computer it's self free from craigslist, nvidia 310 GPU was $5.00 free shipping off ebay with the dual DVI output adapter cable, and the xeon dual core was like $6 shipped and I already had a random 32GB SSD for windows for it.
> 
> It's just for the future.. a Q9650 (12MB Yorkfield) is still $40, bit much in my mind.. they should be like $10 by now, they're ancient and old. Ah well.





cdoublejj said:


> lol i have a q9550 and it does more than $10 worth of computer. i can game in virtual machines type of performance (gta 4 no less!). it still plays all of the latest titles fine. i used to think that was because i run 1600x1200 @ 70/75 hz but, found out when running benches at 1600x1200 and 1080p that it was a mater of about 100-175 point or there abouts, at least on super position. the latest titles average about 45-55 fps on medium to medium-highish. also hardware is at all time high to used outdated hardware has higher demand. meltdown and specter in current silicon isn't helping either.
> 
> @ 720p my phenom 2 and q8200s machines paired 2gb GTX750Tis seems to run well enough as well. no when i upgrade to 4k OLEDs in the next few years will heavily depend on how low resolution i can run still have it look fine enough or else i'll need new HTPCs or steam link. my second HTPC could probably be an android device with the steam link app. rarely watch movies off the internal HDD anymore. i also have a PS3 with netflix.
> 
> EDIT: the 9550 can be had for less than $40 the last i checked


 just ck'd, 3 different q9550 cpu's running from 22.22,24.00,29.95 dollars on ebay with free shipping.
I'd give thought to switching to an android box or even the fire tv's with plex addon.(they stream 4k) Some of the better boxes have 8core cpu's dual band wifi,Gb lan,3Gb ram 32Gb hdd,3d and 4k ,for under 100.00 the investment may be a little bit @ first,but it'll be cheaper to run,take less space and maybe even better picture quality.Also they have a remote (most have a volume control that works on tv) and you can get a keyboard/touchpad for them also.Install Firefox or chrome for android and you have a web browser.


----------



## kithylin

schuck6566 said:


> just ck'd, 3 different q9550 cpu's running from 22.22,24.00,29.95 dollars on ebay with free shipping.
> I'd give thought to switching to an android box or even the fire tv's with plex addon.(they stream 4k) Some of the better boxes have 8core cpu's dual band wifi,Gb lan,3Gb ram 32Gb hdd,3d and 4k ,for under 100.00 the investment may be a little bit @ first,but it'll be cheaper to run,take less space and maybe even better picture quality.Also they have a remote (most have a volume control that works on tv) and you can get a keyboard/touchpad for them also.Install Firefox or chrome for android and you have a web browser.


Except if you use android, that would force you in to viewing the "Mobile" Version of every website that exists. Most websites are utter garbage to the point of being unusable in mobile version, especially OCN. Some of us would much rather have windows for our HTPC computer.


----------



## TwilightRavens

kithylin said:


> Except if you use android, that would force you in to viewing the "Mobile" Version of every website that exists. Most websites are utter garbage to the point of being unusable in mobile version, especially OCN. Some of us would much rather have windows for our HTPC computer.


Yeah no kidding the mobile version of this site is definitely garbage, every 10 minutes i have to request the desktop version on my iPhone.


----------



## Matt-Matt

schuck6566 said:


> just ck'd, 3 different q9550 cpu's running from 22.22,24.00,29.95 dollars on ebay with free shipping.
> I'd give thought to switching to an android box or even the fire tv's with plex addon.(they stream 4k) Some of the better boxes have 8core cpu's dual band wifi,Gb lan,3Gb ram 32Gb hdd,3d and 4k ,for under 100.00 the investment may be a little bit @ first,but it'll be cheaper to run,take less space and maybe even better picture quality.Also they have a remote (most have a volume control that works on tv) and you can get a keyboard/touchpad for them also.Install Firefox or chrome for android and you have a web browser.


Those Android boxes that are under $100 are for the most part a waste of time.

Little to no updates, weird pre-installed apps and slow UI's because they use rubbish processors and storage.

The only one worth looking at is the nVidia Shield TV, but make sure you get the newer version as it has a lot of stuff that was fixed (I have one).

A PC will never be replaced by an Android box, Windows can just do so much more. I do agree that for media something like a nVidia Shield TV makes more sense.. However it's a big investment.


----------



## cdoublejj

oh absolutely! plus you can still play emulators! i've already got my setup. i've been waiting for someone to list a 65watt variant fr cheap but, i may just try thr 95 watt normal version and see how bad temps get but, also being SFF it has limited PSU.


EDIT: i still a do a little gaming from time to time when my controller isn't missing.


----------



## TwilightRavens

cdoublejj said:


> oh absolutely! plus you can still play emulators! i've already got my setup. i've been waiting for someone to list a 65watt variant fr cheap but, i may just try thr 95 watt normal version and see how bad temps get but, also being SFF it has limited PSU.
> 
> 
> EDIT: i still a do a little gaming from time to time when my controller isn't missing.


You'd be surprised how well Kentsfield and Yorkfield quads can be undervolted whilst remaining at stock clocks, mine is stable at 1.0v at the stock 2.66Ghz and drops about 8-12C off the Intel stock cooler, since upgrading to the Hyper 212 Evo though the gains aren't as much like 4-6C if even that.


----------



## grss1982

Besides a G41-based mobo, are there any other chipsets that support DDR3 RAM for LGA 775 processors and happen to be cheap?

Don't have DDR2 but from where I'm from only DDR2 based 775 mobos are available and the RAM for them.

I'm itching to revive my E8500 rig for use by my dad and sister as a YouTube and FB machine. No gaming as far as I can tell. Both are into "mobile" games but apparently don't want to stream for view FB from a small screen.


----------



## kithylin

grss1982 said:


> Besides a G41-based mobo, are there any other chipsets that support DDR3 RAM for LGA 775 processors and happen to be cheap?
> 
> Don't have DDR2 but from where I'm from only DDR2 based 775 mobos are available and the RAM for them.
> 
> I'm itching to revive my E8500 rig for use by my dad and sister as a YouTube and FB machine. No gaming as far as I can tell. Both are into "mobile" games but apparently don't want to stream for view FB from a small screen.


See here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_chipsets#Core_2_chipsets

Bottom of the table. The information you are looking for is right there on wikipedia.

There's also Nvidia DDR3 775 chipsets. See here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Nvidia_nForce_chipsets#For_Intel_processors_3

And then scroll down the nvidia chipset page.


----------



## cdoublejj

TwilightRavens said:


> You'd be surprised how well Kentsfield and Yorkfield quads can be undervolted whilst remaining at stock clocks, mine is stable at 1.0v at the stock 2.66Ghz and drops about 8-12C off the Intel stock cooler, since upgrading to the Hyper 212 Evo though the gains aren't as much like 4-6C if even that.


well if you can volt mod an OEM non OC board that's not a bad idea. i know the volt modding section was/is pretty good about helping people locate where to install the pot.


EDIT: my core 2 haf build uses an intel X series chipset with ddr3. i wish the memory section of the bios didn't have 5000 or none clock timing options.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I want to post a quick update on the 775 rig, took out the GTX 660 and put in the R9 380 one more time and holy balls was that 660 holding this thing back, I went from managing to stay at 45 fps most of the time on Medium graphics to Ultra 60 fps (god rays disabled and shadow distance on medium) and it’s smooth as butter except in areas with excessive shadows. Like bunker hill and corvega, where the game makes an unnecessary amount of draw calls to the cpu (hence why i turned shadow distance down) but my god did this make an insane difference.


----------



## Retrorockit

I just bought a couple of Nvidia Tesla CUDA/PhysX cards to play with. One is an old C1060 4GB DDR3 DX10 card that was an option on the Dell T5500 workstation, the other is a newer C2050 3GB DDR5 DX12 card. I have a Dell T3400 X38 LGA775 workstation that can run a QX9650 OC to over 4GHz. It also has an extra PCIe 16x slot to run the CUDA card. I'm thinking this would bump up the low Physics scores the LGA775 produces in some of the benchmarks that support PhysX. Any ideas what else they might be good for? No video output on these at all. I think I did see an SLI port on one of them.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> I just bought a couple of Nvidia Tesla CUDA/PhysX cards to play with. One is an old C1060 4GB DDR3 DX10 card that was an option on the Dell T5500 workstation, the other is a newer C2050 3GB DDR5 DX12 card. I have a Dell T3400 X38 LGA775 workstation that can run a QX9650 OC to over 4GHz. It also has an extra PCIe 16x slot to run the CUDA card. I'm thinking this would bump up the low Physics scores the LGA775 produces in some of the benchmarks that support PhysX. *Any ideas what else they might be good for?* No video output on these at all. I think I did see an SLI port on one of them.


Video encoding/decoding mostly, but I bet those would be really good with a CUDA miner.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> I just bought a couple of Nvidia Tesla CUDA/PhysX cards to play with. One is an old C1060 4GB DDR3 DX10 card that was an option on the Dell T5500 workstation, the other is a newer C2050 3GB DDR5 DX12 card. I have a Dell T3400 X38 LGA775 workstation that can run a QX9650 OC to over 4GHz. It also has an extra PCIe 16x slot to run the CUDA card. I'm thinking this would bump up the low Physics scores the LGA775 produces in some of the benchmarks that support PhysX. Any ideas what else they might be good for? No video output on these at all. I think I did see an SLI port on one of them.


Can you show us an example of what you're referring to? There's never been a "Dedicated physx card" from nvidia, only Ageia. I think what you're referring to is just CUDA workstation cards that are for 3ds max / maya / rendering.


----------



## Retrorockit

I guess that''s what they are. Workstation CUDA cards. I saw them for $60 and grabbed a couple for my workstation projects. I'm looking around to see what I can find out. There may be a possibility of running them with Gforce drivers. Due to the expense it looks like no one has done very much with them, and they don't game very well on their own.
It seems like LGA775 could use a little help in the math dept. It might not run PhysX per se, but if it can take some load off fo the CPU it might be fun. But 238W. worth IDK.
Just some old junk to experiment with.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> I guess that''s what they are. Workstation CUDA cards. I saw them for $60 and grabbed a couple for my workstation projects. I'm looking around to see what I can find out. There may be a possibility of running them with Gforce drivers. Due to the expense it looks like no one has done very much with them, and they don't game very well on their own.
> It seems like LGA775 could use a little help in the math dept. It might not run PhysX per se, but if it can take some load off fo the CPU it might be fun. But 238W. worth IDK.
> Just some old junk to experiment with.


I think you wasted your money. But one way to check is see if you can go in to the nvidia control panel and see if you can select one for dedicated physx. And then if it does allow you to, then open and run either gpuz or msi afterburner monitoring and monitor the tesla card you got (That's what they are, tesla cards), and see if you get any utilization on it while playing a heavy physx game, like Borderlands 2/TPS. If it works then you got a physx card.

But I'm pretty sure they're only useful in 3dsmax and CAD applications like used for designing 3D parts for a cnc mill. And even then they generally only work in "approved systems", like certain Dell PowerEdge models that they were originally sold in, or some HP workstations they were sold in as well. I think that they won't even work in any other computer.

However, if you can get them loaded with geforce drivers and if they do show up in the nvidia control panel as a physx option let us know?

But in reality if all you wanted was a physx card I think could of picked up a random nvidia card and used that instead and been better at it. Like a GTX-260 for $25 would of been better.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/tesla_c1060_uk.html

http://www.nvidia.com/docs/IO/43395/NV_DS_Tesla_C2050_C2070_jul10_lores.pdf

Interesting.


----------



## kithylin

alancsalt said:


> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/tesla_c1060_uk.html
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/docs/IO/43395/NV_DS_Tesla_C2050_C2070_jul10_lores.pdf
> 
> Interesting.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nvidia_graphics_processing_units#Tesla

Nvidia has been producing and selling tesla cards since 2007, it's not anything new. I've just never personally worked with or tried to work with one in any normal computer system after reading that they (supposedly) only work in approved/certified chassis/boards/systems and (Supposedly) the drivers will detect which system they are in and not let you load drivers if it doesn't detect it's in an approved system. I may look again.. maybe if I can find one super cheap for like $30 I might play with one see what it does. But in reality I'm pretty sure if you already have a system running like a GTX 580 for example, it would just be as fast or faster to just run what ever CUDA task on that. And I don't know if these can be used for physx at all. I would be curious if they will work for that. Also some of the tesla cards were designed for rack-mount systems with high flow rate fans / forced airflow and have no fan built in. And those would overheat / shut down if used in a normal computer case and you can't even use them at all.

EDIT: I confirmed with a friend of mine that knows a lot more about "enterprise nvidia" than I do: Yes Tesla cards can be used as a PHYSX card, and they can use normal nvidia drivers, just like any nvidia GTX desktop gaming card. However they offer no advantage over a similarly spec'd GTX card, and if you have one of the fanless ones, you can not use them in a normal desktop. Even without any load they will eventually thermal throttle and go straight for 95c and drop out of the system. They absolutely have to be in a rackmount chassis. There are some tesla cards however that did come with a fan. So hope you either got one of those already or get one.


----------



## Retrorockit

I got the ones with the fans for workstations. When they were $6000 cards it made no sense, at $60 I'll give them a try. I saw one guy said he ran one with a GTX980 as a "physics" processor and his fps in games didn't go up. But it also never went down due to heavy activity in games. The required hardware starts at Pentium 4 for the older one.
It just looks like a fun way to squeeze a little more out of LGA775. Maybe I can run 480 threads of Prime 95!


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> I got the ones with the fans for workstations. When they were $6000 cards it made no sense, at $60 I'll give them a try. I saw one guy said he ran one with a GTX980 as a "physics" processor and his fps in games didn't go up. But it also never went down due to heavy activity in games. The required hardware starts at Pentium 4 for the older one.
> It just looks like a fun way to squeeze a little more out of LGA775. Maybe I can run 480 threads of Prime 95!


There's an older video.. I think linus did it, I don't know where it is right now but it tested a bunch of cards with a titan or 980 Ti or something, I don't remember exactly but they were doing physx benchmarks in batman arkam asylum and basically would swap out older cards like a GTS 250, 9800 GT, GTX 280, etc, and run the benchmarks through and they found out in the end that for physx to offer any benefit over the "primary card" running the physx on that + the game at the same time, the secondary card had to be equal to or more than exactly 1/2 of the primary card in GFLOPS performance. 3000 Gflops primary card? you'll need at least a 1500 Gflops secondary card. Anything less than that and you end up degrading performance and slowing down the main card instead of speeding it up.

Here you go, I actually did favorite it in youtube and it's still there, I found it again.


----------



## TwilightRavens

I think I decided that I will get a Xeon X3370 to upgrade from the X3230, I don’t know just something about having a Xeon seems cooler than a standard Core 2 Quad. Though they are cheaper so that’s the real reason of why.


----------



## Mat_UK

*Stiker Extreme Core 2 Duo for sale*

In case anyone is interested, I have this for sale on Ebay...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/253720035791?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Retrorockit

I think I decided that I will get a Xeon X3370 to upgrade from the X3230, I don’t know just something about having a Xeon seems cooler than a standard Core 2 Quad. Though they are cheaper so that’s the real reason of why.
With G41 chipset why not get an LGA771 Xeon. X5470? At least it's 10% faster then a Q9650.


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanx for the PhysX video.
1345 GFLOPs for the C2050.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> With G41 chipset why not get an LGA771 Xeon. X5470? At least it's 10% faster then a Q9650.


Because if it isn't fully compatible via a BIOS hack it would be a waste of what could have been spent on a X3370/Q9650, and I don't particularly want to chance it. Either way the X3370 is about 10% faster than what I have now so no complaints from me at least, though I could in theory get a QX9650 and probably up the multiplier without needing vcore adjustment, whereas with my X3230 or if I got the X3370 I can't FSB overclock because my motherboard doesn't like it. Oh and cooling is not an issue because I dropped the Intel stock cooler and "modded" a Hyper 212 on it and it is doing fantastic.


----------



## Retrorockit

The QX9650 unlocks Voltage also. In the few Dells that will run them they go to 4GHz easily with Throttlestop software. My Opti 380 G41 won't boot them, but will run the 120W X5470. My G41 has the 340 fsb limit. So for me the X5470 is as good as it gets on this machine. I'm running a 65W Q9505S right now at 339 fsb. 2.8Ghz. I was hoping the 65W CPU would give me some headroom for an overclock, but the fsb limit killed that idea. I used to be a hot rodder and had a shop/warehouse full of car parts. The rent got to be too much so I quit that hobby and now have a room in my house full of old computer stuff. It's so much cheaper than car parts that I have a pile of unlocked LGA775 CPUs sitting around and a few Xeons also.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> Thanx for the PhysX video.
> 1345 GFLOPs for the C2050.


That's probably good for a physx card paired with up to a GTX 670 then.


----------



## Retrorockit

kithylin said:


> That's probably good for a physx card paired with up to a GTX 670 then.


 I have a750Ti,a 760 a 1050Ti and a 10603GB to play with. The one thing the video didn't show was the effect on the minimum fps. That's where I would be looking for improvement to keep ann LGA775 from dragging down the physics scores. If it could pull up the low end of things I would be very happy.


----------



## TwilightRavens

@Retrorockit I have thought on your advice on doing the LGA 771 to 775 mod and I think I am going to do it, I have already added the microcodes to my motherboard's BIOS and its up and running, all I need to do now is grab the X5470 and do the pin mod and pray it works.

-edit: Actually I went even further into it by removing all Pentium 4/Pentium D microcodes from my BIOS (because I am sure I will never run either of those two chips considering I just killed one of my only ones on a fun delidding project) and the POST times have improved quite dramatically.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Small update: Was playing around with Dragon Age: Inquisition and I tested my R9 380 (overclocked balls to the wall) and running it in Mantle almost completely removes the CPU bottleneck compared to what I was having in DX11 with my GTX 660. Just an extremely more fluid experience overall.

Anyone with a moderately powerful AMD card I ask a favor, can you test other games that support Mantle/Vulkan and post your results on a comparison of it and DX11? I would like to see if it is just me or it really does extend the life of these old quad cores.


----------



## npao

Hey Retrorockit any chance you'd be interested in selling that Q9505s for a good price? I was looking for that or a Q9550s because I'm limited to 65W.


----------



## Retrorockit

It's in the machine I'm using for the internet right now. I want to do a XEON swap to it but I need to get something else running in it's place first. I've got an Ebike project that's taking up my time right now. I've seen Q9505S come up for $20 every now and then. The Q9550S is always pricey.
I just keep an eye out here.
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-77...ies-core-2-quad,fsb-1333,node-45nm&tdp-max=65
There's one for $25 right now.
/www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-2-Quad-Q9505S-2-83GHz-Quad-Core-6M-1333-CPU-Processor/173426840286?hash=item28610b92de%3Ag%3Ad~gAAOSwZrdbO9Ai&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15&_nkw=core+2+quad+Q9505S+-fan+-heatsink+-heatsinks+-adapter+-adapters+-turn+-xeon+-771+-mod+-modified+-close+-equal+-from+-slower+-turn&_sacat=0&LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&rt=nc


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> It's in the machine I'm using for the internet right now. I want to do a XEON swap to it but I need to get something else running in it's place first. I've got an Ebike project that's taking up my time right now. I've seen Q9505S come up for $20 every now and then. The Q9550S is always pricey.
> I just keep an eye out here.
> https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-77...ies-core-2-quad,fsb-1333,node-45nm&tdp-max=65
> There's one for $25 right now.
> /www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-Core-2-Quad-Q9505S-2-83GHz-Quad-Core-6M-1333-CPU-Processor/173426840286?hash=item28610b92de%3Ag%3Ad~gAAOSwZrdbO9Ai&LH_PrefLoc=2&_sop=15&_nkw=core+2+quad+Q9505S+-fan+-heatsink+-heatsinks+-adapter+-adapters+-turn+-xeon+-771+-mod+-modified+-close+-equal+-from+-slower+-turn&_sacat=0&LH_BIN=1&_from=R40&rt=nc


Can also get a Xeon L5430 and it is quite a bit better TDP (just 50W) for just a slight reduction in clockspeed for $20 on average. But you need to be comfortable with the 771 to 775 mod.


----------



## Retrorockit

Here's the Deliidded list filtered to include Xeons.
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-77...uad,series-xeon,fsb-1333,node-45nm&tdp-max=65


----------



## Technodox

An update about my 775 computer. Have a Q9505 2.83 Ghz, but had to downclock to 75% power, where its capped at 2.0 Ghz. Reason being, it has the stock cooler, and was getting to 76 C just using firefox. Now its around 51 C at 2.0 Ghz. Does anyone run a Q9505 or similar with a better cooler than the stock one? OH and I did but an SSD in there, got a good deal on a 120GB one, and it did speed up pretty much everything.


----------



## Death Dealer

Found this old gem the other day, I still have all of the components to recreate this machine, it's been retired for 3 years now.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/6265938


----------



## kithylin

Technodox said:


> An update about my 775 computer. Have a Q9505 2.83 Ghz, but had to downclock to 75% power, where its capped at 2.0 Ghz. Reason being, it has the stock cooler, and was getting to 76 C just using firefox. Now its around 51 C at 2.0 Ghz. Does anyone run a Q9505 or similar with a better cooler than the stock one? OH and I did but an SSD in there, got a good deal on a 120GB one, and it did speed up pretty much everything.


I've overclocked a lot of 775 chips over the years on air cooling, they don't sustain damage (even doing it for over a year or more) running @ 80c - 90c daily. The chips don't care. And they have a pre-programmed auto shut off (with no damage to the chip) if you get em to 105c. 76c is trivial for a 775 chip. Especially today when you can get a replacement Q9505 for literally $15.30 shipped on ebay. I'd say run it at whatever you want to and stay under 90c and you'll be fine.


----------



## Retrorockit

Death Dealer said:


> Found this old gem the other day, I still have all of the components to recreate this machine, it's been retired for 3 years now.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm06/6265938


 That's a lot like my old Dell Dimension E520 QX6800 3.72Ghz/4GHz setup. Lot's of fun back in the day. HD6600, GTX750Ti and R9-285 (sort of) ran in it. I have too many other unfinished computer projects to go back to that. But I've got a couple more tricks up my sleeve now if I do.


----------



## TwilightRavens

New chip installed and running!  https://valid.x86.fr/e4q9fk

Edit: Okay so a small update, got the DDR3 1333MHz down from 9-9-9-24 to 7-7-7-20, I may see if I can hit 6-6-6-18 with 1.65v that it is currently running, if not I can try 1.8v and see where that gets me. Just so glad I got it running at its native speed whereas many people have an issue with 1333MHz DDR3 and above on this G41 board.


----------



## PimpSkyline

TwilightRavens said:


> New chip installed and running!  https://valid.x86.fr/e4q9fk
> 
> Edit: Okay so a small update, got the DDR3 1333MHz down from 9-9-9-24 to 7-7-7-20, I may see if I can hit 6-6-6-18 with 1.65v that it is currently running, if not I can try 1.8v and see where that gets me. Just so glad I got it running at its native speed whereas many people have an issue with 1333MHz DDR3 and above on this G41 board.


Make sure you got a fan on the RAM, it helps.


----------



## TwilightRavens

PimpSkyline said:


> Make sure you got a fan on the RAM, it helps.


Yeah I will, I have to get a new board first because I killed that one by being really stupid with it.


----------



## cdoublejj

so it seems on both my P5e3 deluxe motherboards my overclock (clone with flash drive) is unstable. even if i bump voltage a little drop clocks down bit both on FSB and RAM multi/speed it fails with in 10-20 minutes but, a stock with oc voltage (didn't feel like resetting bios) it was stable over night. either it's some odd setting i need to find or it's finally time for a new platform (and Ryzen and TR are here). EDIT: i've been running 4 ram modules for some time now. that or the x38 hates 1.35 DDR3 which i recently swapped in after giving away my old ram.


----------



## TwilightRavens

cdoublejj said:


> so it seems on both my P5e3 deluxe motherboards my overclock (clone with flash drive) is unstable. even if i bump voltage a little drop clocks down bit both on FSB and RAM multi/speed it fails with in 10-20 minutes but, a stock with oc voltage (didn't feel like resetting bios) it was stable over night. either it's some odd setting i need to find or it's finally time for a new platform (and Ryzen and TR are here). EDIT: i've been running 4 ram modules for some time now. that or the x38 hates 1.35 DDR3 which i recently swapped in after giving away my old ram.


DDR3L (1.35v DDR3) can run at 1.5v and 1.65v with no issue, its just binned higher because it is able to use a lower voltage. Maybe try bumping that up to 1.5v or even 1.65v and see if that fixes anything, or try and see if you can run 2 sticks and see what it does. I do know a Q9650 and QX9650 at 4GHz can still handle most games fine if paired with DDR3 and a 3-4GB VRAM GPU in my personal experience i.e. R9 280X (HD 7970) R9 380 or GTX 770/780, GTX 960 or even a GTX 1050 ti from the green team. You'll still be CPU limited but if 60 fps is the target it should deliver it in most games with exceptions (GTA V, Fallout 4, Battlefield 1) Fallout 4 will run at 60 fps but will drop to like 19 fps (minimum went to 30 when I used Physx on my GTX 660 and DDR3 1333MHz speed), if you can get the RAM to 1600MHz or even 1866MHz with halfway decent timings it will help in Fallout, others the RAM speed won't increase your fps highs, but it'll increase the minimums by a fair margin.


----------



## cdoublejj

TwilightRavens said:


> DDR3L (1.35v DDR3) can run at 1.5v and 1.65v with no issue, its just binned higher because it is able to use a lower voltage. Maybe try bumping that up to 1.5v or even 1.65v and see if that fixes anything, or try and see if you can run 2 sticks and see what it does. I do know a Q9650 and QX9650 at 4GHz can still handle most games fine if paired with DDR3 and a 3-4GB VRAM GPU in my personal experience i.e. R9 280X (HD 7970) R9 380 or GTX 770/780, GTX 960 or even a GTX 1050 ti from the green team. You'll still be CPU limited but if 60 fps is the target it should deliver it in most games with exceptions (GTA V, Fallout 4, Battlefield 1) Fallout 4 will run at 60 fps but will drop to like 19 fps (minimum went to 30 when I used Physx on my GTX 660 and DDR3 1333MHz speed), if you can get the RAM to 1600MHz or even 1866MHz with halfway decent timings it will help in Fallout, others the RAM speed won't increase your fps highs, but it'll increase the minimums by a fair margin.


i tried all of that up to 1.68 volts. doesn't seem to make any difference unless the FSB and RAM multi are stock then it's stable.


----------



## TwilightRavens

cdoublejj said:


> i tried all of that up to 1.68 volts. doesn't seem to make any difference unless the FSB and RAM multi are stock then it's stable.


Yeah some quads struggle with fsb overclocking, my Q6700 didn’t like anything over its stock 1066 fsb, and my QX9650 is the same way. But it could very well be that your RAM just doesn’t want to overclock at all.


----------



## cdoublejj

it's been running fine for several years @ 451 FSB, the last change i made i was pulling the ram out and letting it sit till i got replacement ram. perhaps the chip has degraded and it's been unstable long before. whats a used P5E3 Deluxe wifi worth these days?


----------



## alancsalt

Maybe it just doesn't like the newer RAM?


----------



## kithylin

cdoublejj said:


> it's been running fine for several years @ 451 FSB, the last change i made i was pulling the ram out and letting it sit till i got replacement ram. perhaps the chip has degraded and it's been unstable long before. whats a used P5E3 Deluxe wifi worth these days?


About $130 - $150. And I own one of those boards too. I have tons of different DDR3 around here from many different brands and it all works in other motherboards. But not in my P5E3. Only one ram I have works in my P5E3, some crappy old DDR3-1066-ECC ram (not registered, just ECC). That's the only ram that the thing will turn on with. It's nothing to do with the cpu's, I've tried about 20 different core2duo and core2quads in it. It's just how the boards are. I think this is a problem with these boards in general. Maybe it's the chipset degrading. But, when I have this ram in it that it likes, it just runs 100% normal as if there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## agentx007

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah some quads struggle with fsb overclocking, my Q6700 didn’t like anything over its stock 1066 fsb, and my QX9650 is the same way. But it could very well be that your RAM just doesn’t want to overclock at all.


On the other hand my QX6850 is cruising with 517MHz (2067MHz)... 



To be fair, my X3230 isn't good FSB clocker as well.

@cdoublejj I guess BIOS has problems with secondary and timings.
How much NB Voltage and tRFC you use ?


----------



## cdoublejj

NB is tick from turning yellow if you remember that the bios turns the values yellow at a certain voltage, it's one below that. i'll have to take a look at it again. i've been mixing and matching DDR3 in that thing for years and running @ 1504 mhz. would be so much cheaper to not upgrade. just wanted to tweak the clocks and thrown in a PERC 6i and a *buntu 18.04 LTS :-/

BTW: I have the bios configuration file. 

EDIT: maybe i should see if i can grab a matching set of 4x4gb ddr3 and give it one last try. 

EDIT:EDIT: why a 1050 Ti and not a 1060 6GB? i've found my 770 4GB uses 3.5gb to most of the VRAM in GTA V @ 1600x1200, mostly i'll be playing around in Wine, proton and DXVK or win 7 with GTA V or Witcher 3 being my most demanding titles.


----------



## schuck6566

Retrorockit said:


> I have a750Ti,a 760 a 1050Ti and a 10603GB to play with. The one thing the video didn't show was the effect on the minimum fps. That's where I would be looking for improvement to keep ann LGA775 from dragging down the physics scores. If it could pull up the low end of things I would be very happy.


Hey,If you decide to play with the inspiron 537s there's a xeon modded bios with the latest microcodes (from 2015) installed & updated.It's over in my Xeon microcodes thread.https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...es-added-socket-775-bios-26.html#post27639408 It's post #254-#255. :thumb: @ least I think he's been using the 2015 ones. lol


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm afraid all my LGA775 stuff is Dell BTX stuff. Including an H2C BTX Peltier setup. When I leave LGA775 I jump straight to LGA1366 Dell workstations.
Thanks for thinking of me though.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Alright so I ended up buying a second 660 and now I need to get a pretty decent SLI board for my QX9650, for $100 or less does anyone have any suggestions? I saw an Nforce 750i for a decent price but I heard because of their age they are unreliable at best.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> Alright so I ended up buying a second 660 and now I need to get a pretty decent SLI board for my QX9650, for $100 or less does anyone have any suggestions? I saw an Nforce 750i for a decent price but I heard because of their age they are unreliable at best.


look for 1 of these on fleabay. a while back a bunch were selling for $50.00 
*UU795 F642F – Dell XPS 730*

CPU Socket Type: LGA 775 Socket (CPU Not Included)
Memory: 4 Slots DDR3 (Memory Not Included)
Chipset: Nvidia nForce 790i SLI
Internal Ports:
3 – PCI-E x 16
2 – PCI-E x 1
2 – PCI
6 – SATA II
External Connector Ports:
1 – IEEE 1394
2 – RJ-45
1 – Audio I/O
6 – USB 2.0
2 – PS/2 (Keyboard/Mouse)
And they can be force flashed with the XFX or the Nvidia bios & run over 16Gb of ram.  Some of the places the boards have been taken can be found here.https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...l-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die-66.html


----------



## TwilightRavens

schuck6566 said:


> look for 1 of these on fleabay. a while back a bunch were selling for $50.00
> *UU795 F642F – Dell XPS 730*
> 
> CPU Socket Type: LGA 775 Socket (CPU Not Included)
> Memory: 4 Slots DDR3 (Memory Not Included)
> Chipset: Nvidia nForce 790i SLI
> Internal Ports:
> 3 – PCI-E x 16
> 2 – PCI-E x 1
> 2 – PCI
> 6 – SATA II
> External Connector Ports:
> 1 – IEEE 1394
> 2 – RJ-45
> 1 – Audio I/O
> 6 – USB 2.0
> 2 – PS/2 (Keyboard/Mouse)
> And they can be force flashed with the XFX or the Nvidia bios & run over 16Gb of ram.  Some of the places the boards have been taken can be found here.https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...l-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die-66.html


I would but I really try to avoid OEM boards like Dell because of the quality, or rather lack thereof.


----------



## kithylin

TwilightRavens said:


> I would but I really try to avoid OEM boards like Dell because of the quality, or rather lack thereof.


Some dell alienware 775 boards are actually just rebadged EVGA 780i/790i boards.


----------



## Retrorockit

kithylin said:


> Some dell alienware 775 boards are actually just rebadged EVGA 780i/790i boards.


I just bought an X58 Alienware MB that's an MSI Micro ATX.

I just thought I'd mention to my friends here that i finally did an LGA771 mod. X5470 in my $20 Optiplex 380 BTX Mini Tower. I posted it in the LGA775 to LGA771 club.
It runs great but I still have to get the bugs out.


----------



## Retrorockit

TwilightRavens said:


> Alright so I ended up buying a second 660 and now I need to get a pretty decent SLI board for my QX9650, for $100 or less does anyone have any suggestions? I saw an Nforce 750i for a decent price but I heard because of their age they are unreliable at best.


I haven't been getting notifications on this thread. I missed your post. I'm going to throw a Dell MB out there anyway. It's aBTX workstation borad so you need the whole system probably, but the T3400 has dual GPU support and the QX9650 goes 4.15GHz easily with Throttlestop 4.0. Not sure if it's CFX, or SLI but the MB go for $14 last time I bought one.
X38 chipset so there's hidden 400fsb support. DDR2 800 though.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/11680552


----------



## Retrorockit

I came across something that might help the G41 mysterious fsb limit. 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...locking-dual-xeon-dell-precision-t7500-3.html
A report that SetFSB disables SATA and a PCIe controller card allows higher SetFSB overclocking.
Unfortunately My Opti 380 MT shares it's MB with the DT version and is missing the PCIe 1x slot due to that.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> I haven't been getting notifications on this thread. I missed your post. I'm going to throw a Dell MB out there anyway. It's aBTX workstation borad so you need the whole system probably, but the T3400 has dual GPU support and the QX9650 goes 4.15GHz easily with Throttlestop 4.0. Not sure if it's CFX, or SLI but the MB go for $14 last time I bought one.
> X38 chipset so there's hidden 400fsb support. DDR2 800 though.
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/11680552


So X38 will for sure work with the 45nm quads? I was considering an X38 board but was unsure because of that.


----------



## Retrorockit

Yes definitely. T3400 and XPS 420 are very similar MB. The worksation has 2x GPU slots and PS2 ports the XPS has 5.1 sound and a side show 2ndary display.
Both confirmed QX9650 Throttlestop 6.00 overclocks beyond 4Ghz easily. T9303 is the standard 6 heatpipe cooler for these.
https://www.ebay.com/p/Dell-T9303-P...T-Heatsink/1501583541?iid=113228714678&chn=ps
But if you don't mind taking a saw to things TJ258 is 6x8mm pipes instead of 6x6mm.
https://www.ebay.com/i/152687327044?chn=ps
The piece sticking up is just so it only fits the big XPS 720 case. Saw it off and stick some 1/4" square wood in the hole. It also hits the 2nd FDD bay. Who the hell needs that anymore? Aftermarket PSUs work if you match the 5V. output.
Userbenchmark.com has a T3400 4.15Ghz OC listed. It's the one with a 57% CPU score.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-Precision-WorkStation-T3400/3505
If you tear out the HDD cages you can run a 120mm expansion slot area fan.
Here's the TPU Throttlestop Overclocking thread.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-20


----------



## Retrorockit

I put an MSI GTX1060 3GB in the Optiplex 380. X5470, 8GB DDR3 1066,SSD. Needed a 375W Dell PSU from an old Pentium4 Mid tower ($15 whole system)
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942
48% gaming score. The 32% relative score for this CPU is because many systems run 2 of them. Fastest example of this $20 system.


----------



## Retrorockit

I posted an update in LGA775 to 771 Mod Club about my Dell Optiplex 380/ X5470 bug fixes. No Dell BIOS mod required.


----------



## Retrorockit

I came across an interesting ( to may be 1 or 2 of us) Dell Optiplex MB.
Optiplex XE. Made for severe duty environments. The OEM Spec was pretty low. BUT lots of high end features on the board that don't exist on other Optis.
I haven't got my hands on one for testing so it's actual capability is unknown. DT and SFF sizes only. But DT has 4x expansion slots.
Basics are LGA775,G45 chipset (Xeon swap comapatible). BTX layout, came with a metal shrouded cooler. Mounting pattern???
4 Phase VRM- almost unheard of in a Dell.
Heatsinks on both NB + SB
4 Socket DDR3 support
2-J45 network connectors
6 USB2.0 + a 24V. USB !?!? socket.
PS2 ports
WiFi on rear I/O
2x fan headers.
Confirmed Q9650, Not listed at Deliided so Xeon support or actual CPU W limit unknown.
The MB has some extra connector, and so does the PSU. 300W for the DT, and 280W for the SFF (the 24V. USB is one of them).
The DT takes the 90* full heightGPU riser.
DT MB Dell# TNXNR
I've heard reports of PCIe SATA cards removing the SetFSB overclock limit caused by SATA feezes.. Can't try it on my Opti 380 because of no PCIe x1 slot. The XE has one.
I ordered one for $15+$7 shipping. I think the other extra PSU cable is a rear MB temperature sensor that speeds up the PSU fan as an exhaust. Makes sense on a system designed for high ambient environments.
BIOS A05 adds Digital Signing. A04 doesn't have it. Might be important for Xeon swapping.


----------



## Hydroplane

Nice to see this thread still alive, I retired my Q9550 in December 2017 but still have it sitting 6 feet away, it could still hit 3.9 GHz at over 9 years old, not bad!


----------



## Retrorockit

I still get question on LGA775 Optiplexes at Tomshardware daily. So for some people they're still relevant. I guess Optiplex XE stands for extreme environment.
I'd never even heard of this one before. 55*C. ambient rating.
It looks good for a Xeon X5470 and attempted SetFSB/SATA unlock ( Worked on Dell T7400). 4 Phase VRM and 1066 DDR3 should provide some headroom. 120W CPU unconfirmed. Very few samples and no overclock history at all. 80W E5450 would be another starting point.
Of sourse willl try the QX9650 but usually 130W CPU won't run in Opti's. But maybe this is based on some obscure Micro BTX workstation board?
Even the Optis I've overclocked don't go very far due to the weak VRM. This one looks pretty stout.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've been looking into the Opti XE some more. Strange little computer.I found a DT version locally. I've wanted to get some first hand experience with the Dell 90* full height GPU/ DT adapter anyway. The 24V. USB is an IBM thing for barcode scanners. It has 4 expansion slots at the rear,slot4 PCIe x1 has a GPU latch. But there are 2 more PCIe x1 slots on the MB. Slot 6 is at the front, and Slot5 is hiding behind the PCIe x16 slot and it's not listed anywhere in the manual. Maybe slot 5 lets you run 2- PCIe x1 on the x16 slots bandwidth? or x4 and x1? It's going to bug the hell out of me! There's a patched BIOS at BIOS Mods. IDK what CPUs it supports. The G45 chipset can run a QX9650. I'm hoping to get suppport for that.
Serial port strangeness too. Jumpers to provide 4 different Voltages to 2 different pins on each "powered" serial port. Who knew? No printer port. Unusual for an Optiplex.
I think I've actually found something in LGA775 that hasn't been done before!


----------



## Retrorockit

The XE is kind of pricey on Ebay. So I drove 100miles to see the local one. Came back with 3 of them and an X58 Dell T3500 workstation for $80.
It looks like I'm about to find out what POS computer really means.


----------



## schuck6566

Retrorockit said:


> The XE is kind of pricey on Ebay. So I drove 100miles to see the local one. Came back with 3 of them and an X58 Dell T3500 workstation for $80.
> It looks like I'm about to find out what POS computer really means.


"POS" OMG! The possibilities for those 3 letters are too funny! Enjoying the post,keep us informed! :thumb:


----------



## Retrorockit

I got a chance to inspect the POS. The PLL isn't supported by SetFSB. The cooler mounting doesn't fit any of the BTX Opti versions I already own so i've ordered a Optiplex 960 DT heatpipe cooler assy. I also ordered the obscure 90* PCIe adapter to allow a full height GPU to be mounted sideways. Officially it supports only single slot GPUs. But with a PCIe/SATA card to get the SATA cables out from under it, it looks like a ZOTAC GTX1050Ti Mini might fit. MSI GTX10603GB also if I can find a PSU with a PCIe cable.
The 4 phase VRM has 2 MOSFETs per choke, but it not only has pads for another MOSFET it already has solder dots applied there. It looks like they started to build something really nice and then stopped part way.


----------



## schuck6566

Retrorockit said:


> I got a chance to inspect the POS. The PLL isn't supported by SetFSB. The cooler mounting doesn't fit any of the BTX Opti versions I already own so i've ordered a Optiplex 960 DT heatpipe cooler assy. I also ordered the obscure 90* PCIe adapter to allow a full height GPU to be mounted sideways. Officially it supports only single slot GPUs. But with a PCIe/SATA card to get the SATA cables out from under it, it looks like a ZOTAC GTX1050Ti Mini might fit. MSI GTX10603GB also if I can find a PSU with a PCIe cable.
> The 4 phase VRM has 2 MOSFETs per choke, but it not only has pads for another MOSFET it already has solder dots applied there. It looks like they started to build something really nice and then stopped part way.


Some of the Dell boards were like that. Most common thing I see is 2 memory slots with the spaces there empty & waiting for the other 2 to be mounted. Some of the vostro's were good for that. Running quad core but only 4Gb ram because the other 2 slots arent on the board. They use the same basic board in different models,so maybe they had that 1 made with the intention of an upgrade for a more Extreme/rugged model?


----------



## Retrorockit

Yes I saw a lot of that when LGA775 went from high wattage P4 and PD CPUs to 65nm Core 2. The old MB just had components removed. Sometimes empty phases. Also saw some low end Dimensions with empty PCIe GPU slots. The E520 in my sig. went from Pentium D to 65nm Core2Quads with all phases, RAM slots and GPU sockets intact. The PLL is locked at 266fsb max. it would still be a beast if it could run a 45nm CPU. But those had the bad cap disease so a good one is rare now.
My Opti 380 was a 2 core, 4GB machine. But it's now X5470, 8GB DDR3,GTX1060 3GB. Cheap thrills and lots of fun.
My whole interest in the POS is that it has working 4 phase VRM at all, and 4 DDR3 RAM slots. The T3400 workstations go past 4GHz easily with 3 phase VRM and QX9650. XPS420 also. Both of those are DDR2 machines. I was hoping to SetFSB an X5470. It may still happen but I'll have to up my PLL game to do it. In a couple other forums I've had questions from users in other countries about modding computers to run in 50*C. environments. I may do some Q9505S 65W quad cooling/undervolting mods also. The POS was designed for that environment but as a 2 core machine. I've had my Opti 380 X5470 running Prime95 Small FFT @ 42*C. in 78*F. ambient. I can't put the Q9505S back in it due to the modded BIOS.


----------



## Hydroplane

QX6700 $20 on ebay... tempting lol. Would give my P5E3 mobo something to do. But 4 gigs of ddr2 would cost more than the cpu!

It looks like the ole P5E3 supports everything from Prescott P4 to the QX9770... perfect board to test old CPUs on


----------



## Retrorockit

QX6700 is a B3 stepping. They run hot and don't OC very far. QX6850 is G0 can be had cheap, or QX6800 SLACP are much better.
https://www.ebay.com/i/172922751060?chn=ps
I actually have a couple DDR2 4GB Modules around here. Some of the X38 boards can run 4 of them. I also have a set of DDR2 1066. But yeah not cheap.
With an unlocked MB Q6700 is a dirt cheap G0 CPU. Cheaper than the legendary Q6600 SLACR.


----------



## treadstone

Retrorockit said:


> QX6700 is a B3 stepping. They run hot and don't OC very far. QX6850 is G0 can be had cheap, or QX6800 SLACP are much better.
> https://www.ebay.com/i/172922751060?chn=ps
> I actually have a couple DDR2 4GB Modules around here. Some of the X38 boards can run 4 of them. I also have a set of DDR2 1066. But yeah not cheap.
> With an unlocked MB Q6700 is a dirt cheap G0 CPU. Cheaper than the legendary Q6600 SLACR.


Hi, Thanks for the info on the chips, i'm going to be doing a lot of 775 overclocking this winter, I'll keep my eye open for those chips, i have a sweet ud3 that hits great numbers with quads plus a few boards
that should be good for dualies...

Good stuff
thanks


----------



## Retrorockit

BSEL tape mod on an E7500 is fun. The 2nd photo is it. With a little extra voltage E7600 works too.
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2125877/tape-mod-bsel-mod-intel-q6600.html
Be careful they reused some model numbers. C2D Exxxx series, and Pentium Exxxx series can have the same number but different characteristics. I know there are 2 E6700, maybe others also.
You might try some Q9550S,Q9505S 65W quads on the C2D boards.


----------



## Hydroplane

Retrorockit said:


> QX6700 is a B3 stepping. They run hot and don't OC very far. QX6850 is G0 can be had cheap, or QX6800 SLACP are much better.
> https://www.ebay.com/i/172922751060?chn=ps
> I actually have a couple DDR2 4GB Modules around here. Some of the X38 boards can run 4 of them. I also have a set of DDR2 1066. But yeah not cheap.
> With an unlocked MB Q6700 is a dirt cheap G0 CPU. Cheaper than the legendary Q6600 SLACR.


They have a QX6850 for $39, was gonna get both lol, would just like to own a QX6700 as it was the first quad core ever, kind of cool to have. I wonder if Kentsfield works with DDR3? Have 4gb of it.

I'm typing this from my old Q9550 computer, fired it up just to see if everything still works  other than my overclock having destabilized while it sat for a year, so far so good. I think the PSU may be on the way out, my 3.3v is at 3.21 and my 5v is at 4.82. But hey, 10 years ain't bad.

Edit: Just clicked on your link, hey $30, even better lol


----------



## Retrorockit

I would go to userbenchmark.com and run any DDR3/LGA775 boards you have and see if any 65nm CPUs are running. I see lots of tapemodded Q6600 in DDR3 Optiplexes like the Opti 780. So they aren't mutually exclusive. The Opti 780 stops at 95W CPUs so you won't see the Extremes there.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-780/3883


----------



## TwilightRavens

Just wanted to post an update, recently snagged an EVGA nforce 790i board and holy crap is that thing a beast can’t wait to get it fully setup with my 2 x GTX 660’s and clock this QX9650 near 4GHz. Oh and happy late new year everyone!


----------



## Retrorockit

One step closer on the POS project. I got my NOS 90* bracket to run a full height single slot GPU on a Optiplex desktop computer. Zotac GTX 1050Ti Mini fits the bracket. I'll do actual fit up in the case tomorrow. I think I might need an SATA card to get some cables out from under the now horizintal GPU. The bracket does cover up the mysterious slot 5 PCIe x1. Maybe they don't mention it because it won't work in all configurations? The bracket has a PCI slot above the GPU. Maybe I can leave the HDD on the MB by using a right angle SATA cable and run the DVD from the PCI slot. I saw some DC/DC Buck converters that will let me run the 3A. 24V. USB rail to power a 12V. 75W 6 pin PCIe cable. I have an MSI GTX10603GB modded to fit wherever the Zotac Mini goes. I bought a couple cans of air to blow the dust bunnys out of these things. Full teardown and fit up tomorrow. CPU heatpipe cooler isn't here yet.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> One step closer on the POS project. I got my NOS 90* bracket to run a full height single slot GPU on a Optiplex desktop computer. Zotac GTX 1050Ti Mini fits the bracket. I'll do actual fit up in the case tomorrow. I think I might need an SATA card to get some cables out from under the now horizintal GPU. The bracket does cover up the mysterious slot 5 PCIe x1. Maybe they don't mention it because it won't work in all configurations? The bracket has a PCI slot above the GPU. Maybe I can leave the HDD on the MB by using a right angle SATA cable and run the DVD from the PCI slot. I saw some DC/DC Buck converters that will let me run the 3A. 24V. USB rail to power a 12V. 75W 6 pin PCIe cable. I have an MSI GTX10603GB modded to fit wherever the Zotac Mini goes. I bought a couple cans of air to blow the dust bunnys out of these things. Full teardown and fit up tomorrow. CPU heatpipe cooler isn't here yet.


Oh that sounds like it is going to be awesome for sure.


Also can't afford a case right now so I did one of those DIY cardboard cases and I have the QX9650 in there along with both GTX 660's and everything is running smoothly so far, once I gt window up to date I am gong to squeeze as much of an overclock into it as I can. Did a quick and dirty one last night and managed to get 475fsb (1900 quad pumped) so not bad really. Also tried straight multiplier overclocking and was almost able to get 4GHz stable at 1.4v but I think she just needs a hair more voltage than what I am willing to feed it as the Hyper 212 Evo had one core peaking out at 74C.


----------



## Retrorockit

I thrashed away on the POS today. The Opti 960 DT NOS heatsink arrived. Small 4 pipe cooler with ducted fan. 95W rated. I tried for a 92x38mm 115CFm fan swap but the fan hit the edge of the MB. So I used the Opti XE 9 blade Delta 92x32mm .6A. with the new cooler. The old cooler was pretty nice actually, all copper fins instead of the usual Optiplex aluminum chunk. The GPU riser was fun. After fudging around with a few test fits, I ended up cutting the plastic cover on the Zotac GTX 1050Ti Mini back to the heatsink at the bracket end to clear the rear I/O ports. I scrounged up a couple 90* SATA data cables and everything clears the GPU. I need to put a silicone button on the GPU to keep it from sagging onto the Northbridge heatsink. Of course now that I have the Optiplex 960 cooler in there I have the old cooler, and the 6 tube cooler sitting on the bench. That didn't last long. The odball cast aluminum mounting bracket unbolts from the copper cooler. Hmmmmmm. The 6 pipe sink and the copper heatspreader are the same height from CPU to the flange. Two heatpipes hit the bracket. Dill and slot a couple places fixes that. The flange on the cooler is too long. Hacksaw fixed that. File a couple notches to clear the bigger fins. Yep they fit together. I need to get the right drilll and tap so I can bolt them together tomorrow. But I've got a 130W cooler for this thing. 
No fan setup for it yet but I think that won't be too hard. At Toms I've been telling people about the sidewinder GPU bracket. But I've never actually seen one before. Now I know what the deal is. So it looks like I[ve raised the bar for the Optiplex XE Desktop. Probably lowered it some for LGA775 club! I took some photos. I'll get a few more of the big heatsink swap and post them.
Stuck some more DDR3 1066 in it 4x2GB now. My MSI GTX 1060 OCV2 should fit also if I can figure out a 75W PCIe cable. Ithink the 24V. 3A. USB rail can be converted.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> Oh that sounds like it is going to be awesome for sure.
> 
> 
> Also can't afford a case right now so I did one of those DIY cardboard cases and I have the QX9650 in there along with both GTX 660's and everything is running smoothly so far, once I gt window up to date I am gong to squeeze as much of an overclock into it as I can. Did a quick and dirty one last night and managed to get 475fsb (1900 quad pumped) so not bad really. Also tried straight multiplier overclocking and was almost able to get 4GHz stable at 1.4v but I think she just needs a hair more voltage than what I am willing to feed it as the Hyper 212 Evo had one core peaking out at 74C.



Hi! U may also want to ck out THIS thread https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...till-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die.html Plenty of the various 790i chipset boards get covered in there,and some have even found ways to get 16Gb and More of ram to work reliably. They also work well with the xeon mod. Also,some later bios have been modded & posted there if U need one. (The later XFX for cross flashing for example). Hope U have loads of Fun & Good results with the board!:thumb:


----------



## TwilightRavens

schuck6566 said:


> Hi! U may also want to ck out THIS thread https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...till-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die.html Plenty of the various 790i chipset boards get covered in there,and some have even found ways to get 16Gb and More of ram to work reliably. They also work well with the xeon mod. Also,some later bios have been modded & posted there if U need one. (The later XFX for cross flashing for example). Hope U have loads of Fun & Good results with the board!:thumb:


Yeah I know I could get 16GB in it, but my problem right now is that it doesn't want to flash to the latest P10 BIOS revision, not a huge deal but somewhat disheartening, thanks for the link though I'll definitely check it out.

Anyway did a quick and dirty overclock to the QX9650 and I'm sitting pretty at 3.8GHz so not bad. https://valid.x86.fr/ppdtek


----------



## Retrorockit

Worked on the POS some more. Took the one with a dead PSU, and all drives removed, and did some metal work to get the big fan in. 92x38mm 115CFM. Really just fold down some metal tabs that held the original fan in an offset position. Fan and bigger 6 heatpipe cooler lined up straight. Then saw the mounting feet and rails off of the Opti 745 DT shroud and I have a perfect fan/ heatsink duct/cover. Looks OEM. Good enough fit I can just Velcro it all in place. I do need a couple rubber buttons to keep the fan from eating the IAT sensor. Confirmed MSI GTX 1060 3GB OCV1 fits. I took photos, but the new album here is such a PITA. I'd like to just upload a slideshow of the mods somewhere. Youtube took down the slideshow tool.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Made it to 3.9GHz, I don't think I'll hit 4GHz without a cooling upgrade, I love how this board gives me zero issues with high fsb: https://valid.x86.fr/9cefq1


----------



## KingT

Here is my Q9550 E0 and P5Q PRO CPU-Z validation @ 4.5GHz (530MHz FSB).










https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id=1741603

I believe I have this posted in this thread like 8 years ago 

CHEERS..


----------



## Hydroplane

Retrorockit said:


> Worked on the POS some more. Took the one with a dead PSU, and all drives removed, and did some metal work to get the big fan in. 92x38mm 115CFM. Really just fold down some metal tabs that held the original fan in an offset position. Fan and bigger 6 heatpipe cooler lined up straight. Then saw the mounting feet and rails off of the Opti 745 DT shroud and I have a perfect fan/ heatsink duct/cover. Looks OEM. Good enough fit I can just Velcro it all in place. I do need a couple rubber buttons to keep the fan from eating the IAT sensor. Confirmed MSI GTX 1060 3GB OCV1 fits. I took photos, but the new album here is such a PITA. I'd like to just upload a slideshow of the mods somewhere. Youtube took down the slideshow tool.


Nice to see the 10 series works with a core 2 quad  How loud is that delta fan?


----------



## Retrorockit

Yes the 10 series GPUs really keeps these old Optiplexes kicking. Especially the Zotac GTX1050 Mini which fits most of the Mini Tower with no modding. IDK about the fan yet. I always do my cooling and PSU mods first. That way if I manage to find an overclock I won't have to backtrack. I use the big fans partly because they move enough air at idle that they don't need to speed up as much. But if I want a validation then 100% PWM it is. The 120x38 Deltas were plenty loud. This is probably worse. My favorite Delta is the 150x50mm I run in my MT size computers. 275cfm and quiet too!. 42*C Small FFTs on an X5470 Xeon.
I bought a bare POS MB to stick in an MT case but the oddball heatsink bolt pattern killed that Idea. Dell doesn't use removeable risers, or cooler back plates. The heatsink bolts go into stamped risers in the backplane and hold the MB in.
Moron the POS. I found an Antec expansion slot blower in the bottom of my fan collection and added it to the riser in the empty PCI slot. The PSU is no help to remove air from the back of the case. I took one apart to see if I could add a vent there, but there's a circuit board blocking that idea.
BTW I also picked up an LGA771 Mac Pro 1.1 The only thing this has to do with LGA775 is if I can get a reverse Xeon swap going and run a Core 2 Extreme in it.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Hooray!!! I did it: https://valid.x86.fr/i0wnww
QX9650 at 4GHz

Edit: That moment when you get excited over 447 in CB R15.

Don't judge, I couldn't wait to use it so I made a case out of cardboard, I promise it will get a case that it deserves.


----------



## Unknownm

GFs laptop dell m6400

90w to 150w power brick
p8700 to qx9300
2x2gb to 4x2gb

cpu and gpu are OC









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Retrorockit

TwilightRavens said:


> Hooray!!! I did it: https://valid.x86.fr/i0wnww
> QX9650 at 4GHz
> 
> Edit: That moment when you get excited over 447 in CB R15.
> 
> Don't judge, I couldn't wait to use it so I made a case out of cardboard, I promise it will get a case that it deserves.


 I'm glad to see you got that. My Dell BTXs go right to that with Throttlestop and a QX9650. Not the Optiplexes, but the XPS 420 and T3400 workstations. I was wondering if something was holding it back.

I was working on the POS PSU today. That riser card takes away the only good air outlet and even blocks air from going out the other expansion slots. The seller said he thought one had a bad PSU. I took it apart to make sure. Yep it's dead now! I figured out a way to add a bigger PSU fan and a vent to pull air out from under the rear of GPU. I'm also moving a thermal sensor from the front of the PSU to the new vent in the rear so it will respond to GPU loads.


----------



## Hydroplane

TwilightRavens said:


> Hooray!!! I did it: https://valid.x86.fr/i0wnww
> QX9650 at 4GHz
> 
> Edit: That moment when you get excited over 447 in CB R15.
> 
> Don't judge, I couldn't wait to use it so I made a case out of cardboard, I promise it will get a case that it deserves.


Good voltage to get there. 1.4V on my Q9550 wouldn't get 4 GHz stable. Ran out of temps there


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> I'm glad to see you got that. My Dell BTXs go right to that with Throttlestop and a QX9650. Not the Optiplexes, but the XPS 420 and T3400 workstations. I was wondering if something was holding it back.


Yeah I bumped the DDR3 speed up from 1333MHz to 1600MHz with the same CL9 timings just 1.7v instead of 1.5v (unlinked from the fsb) and the score went up to 451 so I guess that proves what I was trying to figure out, that LGA 775 does scale with faster RAM if you can get it there. I love this thing though now with the SLI and all, it plays GTA V on mostly High settings (Very High textures, normal grass and Tessellation disabled because Kepler doesn't do well with that as Maxwell and newer cards do) and 2x MSAA 50-60fps outside of Los Santos, inside it can get kinda dicey but honestly it never drops below 30 fps which is a winner in my book. Oh and its not a complete stuttery mess like it was in the old AsRock board.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Few updates:

Had to switch over to Windows 8.1 because I just kept having issues that I thought were with Windows 7 but I was wrong as some of them persist in 8.1 but not nearly as many of them.

1. Skyrim (2011 not Special edition) I am having negative SLI scaling for some reason, but I just overclocked the EVGA card, disabled SLI for Skyrim and made the Galaxy card a PhysX card and somehow that greatly improved my FPS from the minimums of 13 FPS to about 42-45 (It does stutter occasionally but its not terrible). Partly fixed from the VRAM overclock I did on the GTX 660 and the other part was Windows 8.1 actually feels smoother, though it could be entirely placebo effect.

2. Xbox One Wireless Controller does not work at all on this 790i, I verified that all the USB ports work (they do) verified it wasn't Windows 7 (It wasn't) and that it wasn't the controller (It wasn't as it works perfectly fine in my Broadwell i7 rig and my Ivy Bridge Pentium laptop). Which is no big deal because I mainly wanted that for when I wanted to lay back and play games and not sit in front of the monitor. Weird part is my wife's Xbox 360 controller works without any issues so it must be a board compatibility issue or something.

Those were the major things anyway, minor things are I had to bump the RAM back down to 1333MHz until I can get a better kit, this one just does not want to run at 1600MHz even at 2v so... meh. Stuck on Windows 8.1 but I am actually starting to hate it a lot less than I used to after disabling that Metro crap and installing classic shell. But overall the computer feels more responsive with 8.1 versus 7 but like I said above, that could entirely be placebo effect. For those wondering why I don't just upgrade to Windows 10, my reason is for compatibility with older games that just refuse to work on 10 and work fine on 8.1 and 7. I already have a Windows 10 machine so I don't need a second one with a weaker CPU and GPU.


----------



## SmOgER

TwilightRavens said:


> Hooray!!! I did it: https://valid.x86.fr/i0wnww
> QX9650 at 4GHz
> 
> Edit: That moment when you get excited over 447 in CB R15.
> 
> Don't judge, I couldn't wait to use it so I made a case out of cardboard, I promise it will get a case that it deserves.


That's nice! 
But don't you guys think it's time to switch over to X58 Xeons for playing around? Hexa at 4Ghz (moderate OC, I only run mine at it to keep that DDR3 where I want it to be) would easily score twice as that+. That gets you into modern midrange CPUs territory.


----------



## Retrorockit

TwilightRavens said:


> Few updates:
> 1. Skyrim (2011 not Special edition) I am having negative SLI scaling for some reason, but I just overclocked the EVGA card, disabled SLI for Skyrim and made the Galaxy card a PhysX card and somehow that greatly improved my FPS from the minimums of 13 FPS to about 42-45 (It does stutter occasionally but its not terrible). Partly fixed from the VRAM overclock I did on the GTX 660 and the other part was Windows 8.1 actually feels smoother, though it could be entirely placebo effect.
> .


 I have a Dell T3400 BTX workstation with 2x GPU slots. I acquired a Tesla C2050 PhysX card to run in it. I was hoping for a bump in min.fps due to poor physics scoring, which seems to be the weak spot of LGA775. So of course I'm excited by your 30 fps bump there. Any advice on what it takes to make that work, and what benchmarks and programs can make use of it would be appreciated. It would be running next to a GTX1060 6GB card.

As far as needing to switch to X58. I own several of them. This is a thread about LGA775. There are plenty of X58/ LGA1366 threads available to you. I don't see any purpose in your comments here. I think the fact that one of my LGA775 systems is called the "POS Project" should give you some idea about how "not seriosuly" we take these old computers.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> I have a Dell T3400 BTX workstation with 2x GPU slots. I acquired a Tesla C2050 PhysX card to run in it. I was hoping for a bump in min.fps due to poor physics scoring, which seems to be the weak spot of LGA775. So of course I'm excited by your 30 fps bump there. Any advice on what it takes to make that work, and what benchmarks and programs can make use of it would be appreciated. It would be running next to a GTX1060 6GB card.
> 
> As far as needing to switch to X58. I own several of them. This is a thread about LGA775. There are plenty of X58/ LGA1366 threads available to you. I don't see any purpose in your comments here. I think the fact that one of my LGA775 systems is called the "POS Project" should give you some idea about how "not seriosuly" we take these old computers.


To be honest I don’t think Skyrim is benefiting from the PhysX card as much as it is from just running it on a single GPU. As far as making a PhysX card is relatively straightforward, in the Nvidia Control Panel just dedicate the card you want to PhysX. A word of advice though, the card you want to be the PhysX card for best results must have at least half the FPU performance of the main GPU or higher otherwise you will get worse performance in games and workloads that benefit from it. So an example of that would be if you had say a 1080ti and a GT 710, you’d actually get worse performance than if you just ran the 1080 ti.

However, I don’t know if my fps increase is due to Skyrim just not being optimized for SLI or actually because of the PhysX card. I’ll have to get Riva Tuner setup again and monitor to see if the GALAXY card (the PhysX 660) is even being utilized. Or a combination of the two but it really does run well compared to what I was expecting. I feel if I get some Thermal Grizzly on that CPU instead of that crappy Cooler Master stuff I have I might be able to eke out another 100MHz or so without going over my thermal limit of 70C.

Reason I know SLI was not working right was because the Galaxy card was being utilized maybe 2-3% vs the other one being pegged at 95-99%. Good thing to note though is I am actually not being CPU bottlenecked in Skyrim as the usage really isn’t going insanely high, one core may spike to 100% but oddly enough even though Skyrim is only coded to use 1-2 cores it’s actually using all four of them and spreading out the load to them pretty equally surprisingly. I know its not a Windows process in the background because I have update and defender disabled (I only cut it on once a month or so to install updates, otherwise there is no real reason to keep it enabled all the time)



SmOgER said:


> That's nice!
> But don't you guys think it's time to switch over to X58 Xeons for playing around? Hexa at 4Ghz (moderate OC, I only run mine at it to keep that DDR3 where I want it to be) would easily score twice as that+. That gets you into modern midrange CPUs territory.


Why switch over to a platform that has the equivalent to a midrange CPU at best when I already have a Broadwell that runs circles around X58 in single threaded tasks. I have none of the X58 hardware at all compared to already having all the hardware laying around for LGA 775 couple the fact the 6 Core Xeon’s may be cheap but couple the fact that a halfway decent LGA 1366 motherboard will run you close to $300.


----------



## Retrorockit

The Tesla C2050 is a GTX 480 GPU with 3GB DDR5 and DX12 support. Completely optimized for number crunching. I see some people asking $400 for them but I grabbed one at $50 just because it seemed cool to play with in my overclocked workstations. If I could use it to leverage some extra CPU performance ranking out of an LGA775 Dell BTX workstation that would be hilarious. It needs a 6pin, and an 8 pin PCIe for it's 238W TDP.
I got some work done on the POS today. Added the rear exhaust vent to the PSU, with a screen and a thermal sensor there. I've done the metal work to add a 4 pin fan header outside the rear of the PSU so I can swap the external fan as needed. Since there's no room for an exhaust fan,or even an air outlet, the PSU fan is going to have to do both jobs. They borked the fan pinout inside the PSU and i need some bigger wiring there for the fans I wan't to use.
The 24V 12V converter arrived. It's an automotive type part. Potted inside a finned aluminum heatsink . It's going to take up 1/2 of my 2 3.5" HDD drive bays. So SSD it's going to be. Maybe I can find a 2.5" laptop hybrid drive for cheap?


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> The Tesla C2050 is a GTX 480 GPU with 3GB DDR5 and DX12 support. Completely optimized for number crunching. I see some people asking $400 for them but I grabbed one at $50 just because it seemed cool to play with in my overclocked workstations. If I could use it to leverage some extra CPU performance ranking out of an LGA775 Dell BTX workstation that would be hilarious. It needs a 6pin, and an 8 pin PCIe for it's 238W TDP.
> I got some work done on the POS today. Added the rear exhaust vent to the PSU, with a screen and a thermal sensor there. I've done the metal work to add a 4 pin fan header outside the rear of the PSU so I can swap the external fan as needed. Since there's no room for an exhaust fan,or even an air outlet, the PSU fan is going to have to do both jobs. They borked the fan pinout inside the PSU and i need some bigger wiring there for the fans I wan't to use.
> The 24V 12V converter arrived. It's an automotive type part. Potted inside a finned aluminum heatsink . It's going to take up 1/2 of my 2 3.5" HDD drive bays. So SSD it's going to be. Maybe I can find a 2.5" laptop hybrid drive for cheap?


To be honest you could probably get a few 7200 rpm laptop drives and just run them in RAID along with an ssd as the boot drive, there are a lot of RAID cards going for super stupid cheap, or you could go full SSD like I did. Got a 120GB Kingston A400 for dirt cheap last year so that is my boot drive, as far as games go they are sitting on a Crucial MX100 512GB drive and sure its not the most storage space out there but it works for now. I could throw the 960GB Crucial SSD that I have in my laptop, but to be honest the laptop needs it more as that’s where a lot of my work gets done. The only real reason I have double SSD’s in the 790i is that was the drives with the biggest capacity that I had laying around. I mean I have a few 120GB HDD’s a 160GB HDD and maybe a 500GB somewhere but it just makes more sense to go with faster storage in my opinion.


----------



## Retrorockit

This thing actually has a few spare PCIe x1 slots in it. One of them isn't even mentioned in the owners manual. I was actually surprised that the onboard SATA portscould be used with a 2 slot wide GPU hanging sideways over them. I have another reason to use a RAID card. I've seeen reports of SetFSB crashes being caused by SATA freezes and that moving storage to the PCIe bus fixes it. If I can get a QX9650 to run I won't need it. But if it ends up with a Xeon swap then I'll have to try that.


----------



## TwilightRavens

As far as the tesla card goes though, Fermi has insanly good FP performance though i’d be concerned with that power usage unless power consumption isn’t an issue. Iirc fermi was just a die shrink of the old G92 core down to 40nm so in reality it should be fine with a 1060 for the most part but if power consumption is a factor maybe consider a getting a 660, 950 or even a 750 ti.


----------



## SmOgER

TwilightRavens said:


> I already have a Broadwell that runs circles around X58 in single threaded tasks.


Haha. 
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i5-4460-Desktop-Processor.157578.0.html 









[email protected] https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...official-x58-xeon-club-1435.html#post27791350 








My scores were slightly higher with more recent runs (almost hitting 130cb ST), simply did not bother to upload them as this delta in results does not make a difference.


----------



## Retrorockit

I have some Dell 2 CPU workstation PSUs that will handle that just fine. I'll probably just run whatever benchmarks it likes and then take it out. I also have a Dell BTX H2C Peltier setup that will use some Watts also. The T3400 will run the QX9650 and overclock it to 4.15GHz easily on air. I do have a 750Ti and a 760 ITX but they're both modded to fit Optiplexes so I like to keep them for that. I suppose the 750Ti would be the simplest with no PSU hookup.


----------



## Retrorockit

SmOgER said:


> Haha.
> [email protected]
> My scores were slightly higher with more recent runs (almost hitting 130cb ST), simply did not bother to upload them as this delta in results does not make a difference.


I'm pretty sure no one at X58 Xeon Club would be impressed by 4GHz on an X5650.


----------



## TwilightRavens

SmOgER said:


> Haha.
> https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i5-4460-Desktop-Processor.157578.0.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...official-x58-xeon-club-1435.html#post27791350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scores were slightly higher with more recent runs (almost hitting 130cb ST), simply did not bother to upload them as this delta in results does not make a difference.


lol bro, two can play that game 137CB doesn't even come close to 187CB single thread, and that's only at 4.4GHz. It'll do close to 970 on all 8 threads at just 4.5GHz and 194CB on a single core, those 6 cores are barely on par with a modern(ish) quad core hyperthreaded i7, even less so if you throw an 8700K in there. If you can hit 160 on that Xeon single threaded then maybe we'll be impressed, but either way please keep all non LGA 775 related stuff on their respective threads its not about crapping on LGA 775 with X58 stuff. Its for talking about LGA 775 related stuff and builds around it. Sure even if you clock it just fast enough to beat 952 on CB multithreaded its still not really that great when comparing a 6c/12t that can barely keep up with a 4c/8t chip.

Oh and this is WITH the Spectre/Meltdown patch.


----------



## kithylin

SmOgER said:


> Haha.
> https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i5-4460-Desktop-Processor.157578.0.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...official-x58-xeon-club-1435.html#post27791350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scores were slightly higher with more recent runs (almost hitting 130cb ST), simply did not bother to upload them as this delta in results does not make a difference.


Yeah about that. Sorry bud, your single core score is garbage and no one really cares.


----------



## Retrorockit

4GHz reminds me of my 2005 Dimension E520 QX6800 that went that speed. If all I could get out of a Westmere was 4GHz I wouldn't tell anybody.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> 4GHz reminds me of my 2005 Dimension E520 QX6800 that went that speed. If all I could get out of a Westmere was 4GHz I wouldn't tell anybody.


Heck I had an old i7 970 or something back when I had an X58 system and that went 4.6GHz under a halfway decent water loop easily. X58 just isn’t fun as 775 is though to me though and I am sure many can agree on that.


----------



## Retrorockit

TwilightRavens said:


> Heck I had an old i7 970 or something back when I had an X58 system and that went 4.6GHz under a halfway decent water loop easily. X58 just isn’t fun as 775 is though to me though and I am sure many can agree on that.


 X58 can be a PITA with all the QPI and RAM timings that need attention. But the Throttlestop overclocks on the locked BIOS Dell workstations are so easy they're still fun. One guy's claiming 4.7Ghz but I haven't seen any validation yet. I just have a pile of LGA775 CPUs and heatsinks from my Dell/BTX experiments. I keep an assortment of unlocked CPUs and a couple Xeons around to see which Dells responded to which mods. Also every size and shape of heatsink and a pile of Delta/MTB/Nidec industrial fans. I stilll find a hidden jewel every now and then. The $20 bottom feeder Opti 380 with 2 RAM slots that can run an X5470 Xeon swap and 8GB DDR3 and a GTX 1060. The $20 Opti XE is completely unknown beyond Q9650 and 16GB DDR3. It only comes in DT and SFF sizes, and can't be easily moved to a mini tower case. I have the GPU and heatsink issues solved. Working on a PSU/airflow solution and running a GTX 1060 off of the barcode scanner 24V. rail. I think I'm getting my $20 worth.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> X58 can be a PITA with all the QPI and RAM timings that need attention. But the Throttlestop overclocks on the locked BIOS Dell workstations are so easy they're still fun. One guy's claiming 4.7Ghz but I haven't seen any validation yet. I just have a pile of LGA775 CPUs and heatsinks from my Dell/BTX experiments. I keep an assortment of unlocked CPUs and a couple Xeons around to see which Dells responded to which mods. Also every size and shape of heatsink and a pile of Delta/MTB/Nidec industrial fans. I stilll find a hidden jewel every now and then. The $20 bottom feeder Opti 380 with 2 RAM slots that can run an X5470 Xeon swap and 8GB DDR3 and a GTX 1060. The $20 Opti XE is completely unknown beyond Q9650 and 16GB DDR3. It only comes in DT and SFF sizes, and can't be easily moved to a mini tower case. I have the GPU and heatsink issues solved. Working on a PSU/airflow solution and running a GTX 1060 off of the barcode scanner 24V. rail. I think I'm getting my $20 worth.


I mean LGA 775 is kinda similar when doing fsb and RAM, luckily my new board can unlink the fsb from the RAM if needed but adds a hell of a latency hit to it. Should be solved if I can get this G.skill 1866MHz kit I am looking at, I know this QX9650 will do at least 475fsb stable which is damn good for a quad on air. I tested 500fsb but I just don’t think she has it in her to do that.

Another small update though, I got both 660’s overclocked to about the same frequencies though I am not sure if the Galaxy card is actually stable or not, it passed an hour of Valley on ultra but it did that before without artifacting only to crash within 10 minutes of GTA V. Either way I was able to get 300MHz on both 660’s memory clock (600MHz effective) without too much trouble. I really wanted some Maxwell level overclocking but I did what I could with modding the BIOS on both cards. The EVGA FTW card took the TDP mod just fine but the Galaxy card I don’t think took the mod because in GPU-Z it still reports it as hitting the PWR target even though they are both bumped up to 150% tdp max vs the stock measly 110%.


----------



## SmOgER

Retrorockit said:


> I'm pretty sure no one at X58 Xeon Club would be impressed by 4GHz on an X5650.


Of course not. The common bench runs are 4.5-4.75Ghz and daily at 4.2-4.3Ghz. I run my at 4Ghz "only" to keep my ram at 2200Mhz and uncore at 4.74Ghz. Validation is to show that ram running at 2200 10-10-10-26 145 tRFC 1T which I did not see many people manage to archieve. I personally find aside of CPU focused benchmarks [email protected] (with current timings) to be faster overall than [email protected]~1850Mhz ram. 




TwilightRavens said:


> ...


i7-5775C is not Haswell. Which you specifically mentioned earlier. I gave you an example of a very common midrange haswell non-overclockable CPU (i5-4460) which scores similiarly in ST yet get trashed (scores only half of X58) in MT. 

EDIT: My mistake, you did mention broadwell. However it's i7 and my point still stands that X58 thrashes Haswell mid-range. 



TwilightRavens said:


> I mean LGA 775 is kinda similar when doing fsb and RAM, luckily my new board can unlink the fsb from the RAM if needed but adds a hell of a latency hit to it. Should be solved if I can get this G.skill 1866MHz kit I am looking at, I know this QX9650 will do at least 475fsb stable which is damn good for a quad on air. I tested 500fsb but I just don’t think she has it in her to do that.


I had a LGA775 DDR3 board previously. That platform sadly doesn't have it in it to provide high memory bandwidth (even with tight timings and overclocked RAM) which can be clearly seen in aida64 memory benchmarks. Can't remember the exact numbers but it was a joke compared to X58 30GB/s.


----------



## Retrorockit

I was doing something else and stopped into a computers store I didn't know existed and rescued a Dell XPS410 ( aka Dimension 9200) from his junk pile. The capacitors look perfect. This is the mid tower version of the Dimension E 520 in my sig.- 4 phase VRM BTX board. I have much better cooling setups than I had when I went 4GHz with the E520 QX6800. Including a Dell XPS/BTX Peltier cooler. 65nm and 266fsb only. I'll see if I can push it back up the chart again at CPUZ.
On the POS front. I loaded one up with 2x 3.5" HHD and a DVD burner and found out that the 24-12V. converter fits between the PSU and the DVD drive like it was made for it. Not a mm to spare though. I just need to space it up 1/4" to clear the 2nd HDD. I also picked up a junk Intel heatsink to get the wiring for the external fan header extension cable for the POS-PSU. I've got some soldering to do and then I'll have my PSU ready.


----------



## kithylin

First, let's remember your earlier post for reference here:


SmOgER said:


> [email protected] https://www.overclock.net/forum/8-i...official-x58-xeon-club-1435.html#post27791350


Now that we have that to remember, I found this after a little googling. It's someone random running an i7-4790K @ 4.0 ghz, (which is actually stock speed for that chip). It's The exact same speed as your chip, which is an -EXACT- clock-for-clock comparison.








(Source is here: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/658141-is-this-a-normal-cinebench-r15-core-i7-4790k-score/ )


And your comment:


SmOgER said:


> EDIT: My mistake, you did mention broadwell. However it's i7 and my point still stands that X58 thrashes Haswell mid-range.


Now.. I'm not exactly sure what descriptive word in my mind I would of used to describe your system being -43 points slower (in single-threaded test) than an exactly-the-same clocked haswell system. But personally I wouldn't of said "thrashes".

Can we please get back on topic here and talk about 775 systems? Any discussions about x58 don't belong in this thread in the first place.


----------



## TwilightRavens

SmOgER said:


> Of course not. The common bench runs are 4.5-4.75Ghz and daily at 4.2-4.3Ghz. I run my at 4Ghz "only" to keep my ram at 2200Mhz and uncore at 4.74Ghz. Validation is to show that ram running at 2200 10-10-10-26 145 tRFC 1T which I did not see many people manage to archieve. I personally find aside of CPU focused benchmarks [email protected] (with current timings) to be faster overall than [email protected]~1850Mhz ram.
> 
> 
> 
> i7-5775C is not Haswell. Which you specifically mentioned earlier. I gave you an example of a very common midrange haswell non-overclockable CPU (i5-4460) which scores similiarly in ST yet get trashed (scores only half of X58) in MT.
> 
> EDIT: My mistake, you did mention broadwell. However it's i7 and my point still stands that X58 thrashes Haswell mid-range.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a LGA775 DDR3 board previously. That platform sadly doesn't have it in it to provide high memory bandwidth (even with tight timings and overclocked RAM) which can be clearly seen in aida64 memory benchmarks. Can't remember the exact numbers but it was a joke compared to X58 30GB/s.


I mean comparing a 6c/12t chip to a mid range 4c/4t chip isn’t really a fair comparison considering yeah even a stone age chip with 6/12t will annihilate a i5, 4c/8t would be more of a fair comparison, hence why I linked my Broadwell and even more so since they don’t clock extremely high.

Yeah I do agree the bandwidth of DDR3 on LGA 775 is pretty garbage but you have to think about it, that platform was around when DDR3 first launched so it had its issues considering how new it was at the time. But that’s also comparing triple channel RAM vs dual channel RAM, I mean that’s like saying a 9900K has horrible bandwidth and then comparing it to a 7980XE.


----------



## Retrorockit

"I had a LGA775 DDR3 board previously. That platform sadly doesn't have it in it to provide high memory bandwidth (even with tight timings and overclocked RAM) which can be clearly seen in aida64 memory benchmarks. Can't remember the exact numbers but it was a joke compared to X58 30GB/s."

it took you this long to figure that out?


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I know this isn’t entirely LGA 775 related, but I am thinking of modding my GTX 660 BIOS to see how far I can push it, I just need to find a way to uncap it from the soft voltage cap of 1.175 to the Kepler max of 1.212v, I could probably push the memory even higher if I do.


----------



## SmOgER

kithylin said:


> Now.. I'm not exactly sure what descriptive word in my mind I would of used to describe your system being -43 points slower (in single-threaded test) than an exactly-the-same clocked haswell system. But personally I wouldn't of said "thrashes".


I mentioned mid-range which is i5-4460 and yes it's being thrashed by [email protected] with ST only several points lower (like I've mentioned my further tests went close to hitting 130cb) and MT being TWICE of i5. Now you showed me again unlocked i7 with unknown memory (and other) settings which is irrelevant. 
As for comparing hexa to quad it is a fair comparison as it's a different platform. AMD were/are also competing with intel using hexa in the mid-range CPUs. 



Retrorockit said:


> "I had a LGA775 DDR3 board previously. That platform sadly doesn't have it in it to provide high memory bandwidth (even with tight timings and overclocked RAM) which can be clearly seen in aida64 memory benchmarks. Can't remember the exact numbers but it was a joke compared to X58 30GB/s."
> 
> it took you this long to figure that out?


??
It didn't take me any time at all. I knew it at the time of owning that LGA775 board . 




kithylin said:


> Can we please get back on topic here and talk about 775 systems?


Yes please.


----------



## SmOgER

delete.


----------



## Aleslammer

I do have a fondness for S775
Green sticker good to go
Yellow had a problem with CPUz reading the RAM, Aida64 worked have to retest
Red, dead RF but have to pull some after market cooling before discarding.
No sticker untested

Missing 
Asus P5Q3 vanilla that got mixed up with a dead one so have to test them again
Asus Maximus II Formula being used as part of a lucky draw prize over at Warp9-systems


----------



## TwilightRavens

If my calculations are correct, I should be able to hit 4.1GHz at 1.4-1.42v stable, because at 4.0 it takes a smidge over 1.38v but the problem is do you guys think the chip will be fine at 75C? Or is that a tad on the high side?


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> If my calculations are correct, I should be able to hit 4.1GHz at 1.4-1.42v stable, because at 4.0 it takes a smidge over 1.38v but the problem is do you guys think the chip will be fine at 75C? Or is that a tad on the high side?


 If that's @ load, I'd say no worries! The max for the qx9650(I think that's what U got in there) is 95degrees. So there's room even for spikes.
Just in case anyone needs the tjmaxx temps,I have the 65 & 45nm cpu's in the core line & xeon server line posted here---> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...codes-added-socket-775-bios.html#post25655118


----------



## TwilightRavens

schuck6566 said:


> If that's @ load, I'd say no worries! The max for the qx9650(I think that's what U got in there) is 95degrees. So there's room even for spikes.
> Just in case anyone needs the tjmaxx temps,I have the 65 & 45nm cpu's in the core line & xeon server line posted here---> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...codes-added-socket-775-bios.html#post25655118


Yeah but it can’t be good for it to run at or near 95C for months can it? I heard above 75C you’ll face degradation severely in the long run.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah but it can’t be good for it to run at or near 95C for months can it? I heard above 75C you’ll face degradation severely in the long run.



I've never had a chip OC'd 24/7 that long to be able to say 1 way or the other.  Laithan had his x5470 OC'd with close to 1.5 volts.It was running @ low 70's with water cooling. He had no issues running that for a couple years. Was 15 degrees below the max.(5470 is 85degrees)


----------



## TwilightRavens

I think I am going to try and get a beefier tower cooler eventually, even though the Hyper 212 is doing well I just need something that’s a little bigger for more surface area to dissipate heat, that and some thermal grizzly paste.

Update: Enabled DSR and upscaled Skyrim to 1440p to give my GTX 660’s a little more to do and literally no frame rate drop once I lowered AA a bit.


----------



## Retrorockit

I like the Scythe Ninja 4 for a big cooler. I suspect that 2 fans blowing into it from 90* apart would create some turbulent air flow that would strip the boundary layer off of the fins in a way that push/pull can't. It still supports LG775.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> I like the Scythe Ninja 4 for a big cooler. I suspect that 2 fans blowing into it from 90* apart would create some turbulent air flow that would strip the boundary layer off of the fins in a way that push/pull can't. It still supports LG775.


Oh cool, good loking out. I might do that one, if not there’s the Noctua DH14 or something that looked promising too


----------



## Hydroplane

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah but it can’t be good for it to run at or near 95C for months can it? I heard above 75C you’ll face degradation severely in the long run.


I abused the crap out of my Q9550 for 9 years and only lost 200 MHz, lol


----------



## SmOgER

Hydroplane said:


> I abused the crap out of my Q9550 for 9 years and only lost 200 MHz, lol


Same here. I'm running these chips (ex-LGA775 and current X58*) so they are just at/before the point of throttling under stress testing. Never had any issues. Just take a look at ultrabooks, they hit TjMax almost daily, and I think the basics for degradation remain the roughly the same for these chips. 

*Can defo lower vcore after going from 4.3Ghz but it's just too time consuming to fiddle with it so much now. Will do it when I'm bored or have nothing else to do haha.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Did find out that 4.0GHz was just on the edge of stability, so when I had a hard system lock up I had to up the voltage a hair. That ENB I installed on Skyrim must have made it work a hair harder that it usually does.


----------



## Hydroplane

SmOgER said:


> Same here. I'm running these chips (ex-LGA775 and current X58*) so they are just at/before the point of throttling under stress testing. Never had any issues. Just take a look at ultrabooks, they hit TjMax almost daily, and I think the basics for degradation remain the roughly the same for these chips.
> 
> *Can defo lower vcore after going from 4.3Ghz but it's just too time consuming to fiddle with it so much now. Will do it when I'm bored or have nothing else to do haha.


The first 6 months I had mine one of the pins broke off the stock Intel cooler so it idled at 75c and gamed at 100c haha, stock clocks. I finally bought a zalman 9700 for it and it's been overclocked ever since


----------



## TwilightRavens

Hydroplane said:


> The first 6 months I had mine one of the pins broke off the stock Intel cooler so it idled at 75c and gamed at 100c haha, stock clocks. I finally bought a zalman 9700 for it and it's been overclocked ever since


Hmmm, I might upgrade my main rig to a H150i and move the H100i to my QX9650, mainly because I wanna do 4.5-4.6GHz on my Broadwell (which thankfully mine is one of the few that can) but it just can't tame 1.485v on 14nm lol. However I think I could get some pretty decent clocks with a H100i on a C2Q, mounting it is not an issue as I will figure something out to make it work. Still in the indecisive stage though on whether I want to actually do it or not.


----------



## Hydroplane

Got my test bench set up, took my "Black Baron" rig apart and even custom cut a piece of cardboard for the mobo! I think the Asus P5E3 can support CPUs going all the way back to Pentium 4!

LGA 775 is awesome because of the sheer range of products that used it:
P4 Prescott
Pentium D
Pentium Extreme Edition (Gallatin)
Core 2 Duo 65nm/45nm
Core 2 Quad 65nm/45nm

I'm gonna need a second monitor to actually use this setup, been looking at 240hz 1080p ones. I like the AOC 240hz since it has vga and dvi ports for testing old hardware, but very hard to find. Probably a new PSU too, I think that Silverstone 1200's been on the way out for years, the 5v rail is like 4.8


----------



## schuck6566

Hydroplane said:


> Got my test bench set up, took my "Black Baron" rig apart and even custom cut a piece of cardboard for the mobo! I think the Asus P5E3 can support CPUs going all the way back to Pentium 4!
> 
> LGA 775 is awesome because of the sheer range of products that used it:
> P4 Prescott
> Pentium D
> Pentium Extreme Edition (Gallatin)
> Core 2 Duo 65nm/45nm
> Core 2 Quad 65nm/45nm
> 
> I'm gonna need a second monitor to actually use this setup, been looking at 240hz 1080p ones. I like the AOC 240hz since it has vga and dvi ports for testing old hardware, but very hard to find. Probably a new PSU too, I think that Silverstone 1200's been on the way out for years, the 5v rail is like 4.8



U forgot the Celeron & Xeon cpu's.


----------



## Hydroplane

schuck6566 said:


> U forgot the Celeron & Xeon cpu's.


Yes, the Celeron and Xeon versions too


----------



## Hydroplane

I put my LGA 775 stuff outdoors at -18C to test how it would clock. Turns out, not very well lol. The cpu temp sensors glitched out. It said it was at 90c running prime95 smallFFT at stock (Q9550 2.83). Checked to make sure the CPU fan was running and the cooler was making good contact, no problems. One of the temp sensors just straight up disappeared from HWMonitor and the overall temp showed 182c, LOL


----------



## writetowinwin

Have this old dinosaur of a Q6600 G0 with an ASUS P5Q. But want to find at least 8GB of DDR2 RAM for it. Where would be a good place to look ?

Also - anyone know how to insert my system into my signature ?


----------



## kbc8090

Hydroplane said:


> I abused the crap out of my Q9550 for 9 years and only lost 200 MHz, lol


I did this with my Q9550 as well, I built my system in January of 2009, had it overclocked to 3.93ghz from day 1 without any kind of speed stepping or down-clocking and it worked great for almost 10 years until I got this new X58 system. I had the computer running 24/7 during that time too, it maybe had a total of 2 weeks of downtime total in 10 years, if that. Pretty cool. I finally noticed last summer when under full load it would only goto about 91% and no higher, so I assumed it finally started degrading so figured it was time to move on.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So if anyone is interested in this please let me know otherwise I probably won’t post it here, I am going to do a little test to see if fsb affects multicore performance later on tonight using CB R15, with memory unlinked from the fsb and the chip running as close to 4GHz as possible with the set fsb’s I have selected. Also ignoring 1-2 point variances due to the 5-10MHz variance of the different clock speeds and margin of error between runs, but all will be in the 4000MHz-4010MHz range so it shouldn’t affect stuff too much. This will determine if FSB overclocking is better or if you have a unlocked multiplier to stick with that, outside of trying to overclock RAM with fsb. The fsb range will go from 200 with a multiplier of 20 to a 471 with a multiplier of 8.5. I would do a 500 x 8 but my chip won’t run at an fsb of 500 so 471 will have to do. Will also try to post it as a spreadsheet format with 3 CB R15 runs listed out as well as their average score across all 3 runs, if you guys want to see anything else included let me know.

Edit: I’ll still include them as they score as well as the actual frequency in MHz, I mainly meant in the wrap up of it by 1-2 points being ignored due to the fact not all of them the exact same frequency. Also RAM being unlinked it’ll be running 8GB of DDR3 1333MHz (9-9-9-24) in dual channel mode across all runs to eliminate any RAM speed advantages, this is just to see if FSB really helps the two dual core dies to communicate better like some people claim. Think of it like Ryzen’s infinity fabric but instead of it being tied to RAM it’s supposedly tied to the fsb, we will see.


----------



## TwilightRavens

writetowinwin said:


> Have this old dinosaur of a Q6600 G0 with an ASUS P5Q. But want to find at least 8GB of DDR2 RAM for it. Where would be a good place to look ?
> 
> Also - anyone know how to insert my system into my signature ?


Ebay would be a great place to start followed by amazon.

Use rig builder to set up the parts list then you can insert it into your signature like a drop down format.


----------



## Hydroplane

kbc8090 said:


> I did this with my Q9550 as well, I built my system in January of 2009, had it overclocked to 3.93ghz from day 1 without any kind of speed stepping or down-clocking and it worked great for almost 10 years until I got this new X58 system. I had the computer running 24/7 during that time too, it maybe had a total of 2 weeks of downtime total in 10 years, if that. Pretty cool. I finally noticed last summer when under full load it would only goto about 91% and no higher, so I assumed it finally started degrading so figured it was time to move on.


These CPUs are surprisingly tough. GPUs, not so much


----------



## kbc8090

Hydroplane said:


> These CPUs are surprisingly tough. GPUs, not so much


Oddly enough it has the same GTX260 in it that it had from day 1 and it is doing ok as well. It was never that stressed for most of its life other than in the beginning when I played WoW until sometime in 2011. Since then it never really saw any gaming other than occasional CSGO rounds.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Gonna be dropping the GTX 660 SLI and just throw my 290X in there, finally upgrading my main rig to a GTX 1080 so woot.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Welcome to the Pascal Club


----------



## Hydroplane

Gave my old 775 setup an upgrade, LOL. Easier to test it there than to undo my 1080 Ti SLI water loop.


----------



## kithylin

Hydroplane said:


> Gave my old 775 setup an upgrade, LOL. Easier to test it there than to undo my 1080 Ti SLI water loop.


Holy bottlenecks batman.. :applaud:


----------



## Hydroplane

kithylin said:


> Holy bottlenecks batman.. :applaud:


Yeah and got it overclocked already too  Mainly just wanted to make sure it works so I could send it back within the return period if I had to. Nice upgrade from 680 Lightning, lol. It's a little weird having six times as much vram as system ram. 

Oddly running Heaven (which is CPU limited even on my 7980XE) it doesn't load the CPU to 100%. Probably limited by the north bridge or the PCI Express 2.0 slot.

I will probably use this LGA 775 gear to test my ethanol chiller setup. A lot cheaper if I lose it to condensation than a 9900K


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm guessing that the VRAM is caching a bunch of system RAM and the CPU is starved due to that. Just a guess though.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> I'm guessing that the VRAM is caching a bunch of system RAM and the CPU is starved due to that. Just a guess though.


No LGA-775 system is capable of feeding enough CPU power to properly get the most out of an RTX Titan card no matter how much you overclock it or how much system ram it has. Their post and setup above is just for the lulz. It is indeed quite funny though.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Update to the rig:

Ordered an actual case so I can finally ditch the cardboard box, Fractal Design Focus G, should be a really nice case for it. Also ordered a Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite so I can ditch the Hyper 212 and hopefully have the headroom for 4.2GHz, if not 4GHz will be a lot cooler.

Next on the list: 2 x 4GB of G.Skill 1866MHz RAM and a beefier PSU so I can throw my Hybrid R9 290X in there so there will be minimal GPU bottlenecks, without tripping the overvoltage protection on the current PSU. Oh and replace all the fans with Noctua’s, for superior cooling. That should put it roughly on par with a stock i5 2500K for the most part which is fine with me


----------



## TwilightRavens

There she is, the AIO still hasn't come in the mail but its a hell of a lot better than the cardboard box it was in. Before and after photos.

Edit: Few more photos.


----------



## Hydroplane

Added a monitor to my setup


----------



## kithylin

Hydroplane said:


> Added a monitor to my setup


Your monitor appears to be height challenged at the moment.......


----------



## schuck6566

kithylin said:


> Your monitor appears to be height challenged at the moment.......


It's on a strike, I heard it told Hydroplane "I won't STAND for you treating my fellow components like this,get them a proper case or I won't get back up!"


----------



## TwilightRavens

https://valid.x86.fr/x18yj0 4.25GHz on the new AIO! Limited by the damn 1333MHz RAM.


----------



## Retrorockit

Have you tried more multiplier and less FSB? Might help with the RAM limit.
The Dell T3400 BTX goes 4Ghz-4.15Ghz all on multiplier with air cooling. FSB is locked at 333.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/14900919


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> Have you tried more multiplier and less FSB? Might help with the RAM limit.
> The Dell T3400 BTX goes 4Ghz-4.15Ghz all on multiplier with air cooling. FSB is locked at 333.
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/14900919


Yeah the problem with that is I either get lower core clock than I wanted, or one that is a bit too high, I mean I could do the FSB unlinked from the RAM but the thing about that is it kills memory latency, so I ended up with 420 (1680) FSB with a 10 x multiplier and RAM divider of 5:4 and the RAM runs right at 1335MHz which it seems stable in. But yeah I had to back down to 4.2GHz because 4.25GHz just wanted way too much Vcore (1.55v+) to be stable or worth it, the AIO handled it but it only has one side of fans installed because i can't fit the other side for a push/pull config.


----------



## Retrorockit

Some chipsets have memory timing straps for 400fsb. Maybe a tapemod to 400fsb will activate those and you could OC from a base clock of 3.6Ghz.
Obviously my locked BIOS OC roots are showing. X38 has these timings but they're hidden, X48 has official support for it. But maybe 4.2 is all there is in that CPU anyway.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> Some chipsets have memory timing straps for 400fsb. Maybe a tapemod to 400fsb will activate those and you could OC from a base clock of 3.6Ghz.
> Obviously my locked BIOS OC roots are showing. X38 has these timings but they're hidden, X48 has official support for it. But maybe 4.2 is all there is in that CPU anyway.


Yeah this one has a few, 5:4, 3:2, Sync, and Unlinked. 5:4 is right where I wanna be to get 420FSB and 1333MHz on the RAM. I do plan to go higher once I get a kit of RAM that is worth a damn but first on the list is an actual PSU. For RAM i'll probably get a tight timing 2000MHz kit or 1866MHz, undecided so far, would like to get a 2400MHz kit like I have in my Z97 but to get FSB parity in that I'd need a super high fsb like 600MHz which there is no way I could do.


----------



## Hydroplane

Just ordered an EK Supremacy full nickel waterblock. I think with the slots it might be backwards compatible all the way back to LGA 775, so maybe I will give it a try 

Also an EVGA 1300 G2 for the test bench, so I can junk this Silverstone. I think the capacitors are failing after a decade lol


----------



## TwilightRavens

Hydroplane said:


> Just ordered an EK Supremacy full nickel waterblock. I think with the slots it might be backwards compatible all the way back to LGA 775, so maybe I will give it a try
> 
> Also an EVGA 1300 G2 for the test bench, so I can junk this Silverstone. I think the capacitors are failing after a decade lol


Yeah that PSU is going to be a beast, I might need to invest in something like that if I plan to do the crazy ideas that I posted over there in the 790i thread. But hey, the budget Thermaltake PSU has held up this far, I have a little faith in it even though it can't power my 290X with the modded LN2 bios . (I didn't expect it to since in my main rig before I replaced it with the 1080 it tripped OCP on my 850W actually non-crap PSU.)

But anyway @Retrorockit, I did manage to get my crap RAM stable I'll post what I posted over there in the 790i thread:

_Also small update, I for sure got the RAM stable (my super budget RAM that I thought was crap) at 1700MHz with the 1333MHz timings (9-9-9-24 CR1) with 1.675v and that was stable but I upped it to 1.7v to be sure. I tested with HCI Memtest overnight til it got to about 600% and it didn't crash in Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn (which I have noticed on all my hardware that game will find an instability if there is one to be had). Right now I did a very slight bump up to 1706MHz so I could have 4.05GHz on the QX9650 because that's right around the limit before the voltage scaling goes through the roof and the temps with it. I mean I can get 4.2GHz stable but after vdroop kicks in it still needs close to 1.55v and sometimes temps will spike in the high 80C range, not a big deal if I did kill it as it was only $70, but I'd like to let it live for at least a little while because my only backup at the moment is a 65nm Kentsfield Xeon X3230 (Q6700 Xeon basically). Its been lapped buuuut I don't think that'll hit 4GHz so I'm not really going to try. I do however know that my FSB deadzone on the QX9650 (which I've seen thrown around a lot on various forums for these boards) starts right around 480FSB, 500FSB is also in it. Mine might go higher than that, but I don't have the northbridge fan kit for my board so a high FSB is a no-no for me. Highest I will probably go is 467 or so once I get a proper 1866MHz kit that I'll just feed it hella lotta voltage and pray that I can get tight timings._

To add to it and what I did not post there, I tried 1725MHz and 1750MHz both at 9-9-9-24 CR1 and 9-10-9-27 CR1 and both were a no go, so I might take the CPU up to the next half step on my multiplier (currently running 427fsb x 9.5 or 4.05GHz on about 1.42v) so if I do 425 x 10 that'll net me 4.25GHz but I am going to need to feed her a lot of voltage for that to happen (1.6v+). Any idea on voltages I can adjust in order to bring that Vcore down? This is directed at anyone who can answer that question, I know there are the GTLRef voltages and I've read contradicting things on what they do but if I can raise those and bring that vcore down to a more manageable number that'd be awesome, but of course I don't expect there to be a magical setting to offset the fact I don't have an E0 chip and instead have a C1 stepping chip. If this dies from that I may just go the Harpertown E0 route but we'll cross that bridge when (if) we get there. But in all honesty the performance at 4.05GHz isn't bad, I just want more, I want to bring this chip to the bleeding edge of what is possible on my setup. I had it semi-stable at that clock (survived CB R15) but crashed in games within about 5 mins which I expected because after Vdroop it was only getting 1.47v and like I said above temps were higher than I was liking. My absolute max on temps before I bow out is 75C, I know that's still high but I am accepting the consequences of running it at that if there are any.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Tested the RAM at 1726MHz overnight on HCI memtest so maybe it’s stable, did that with a 432 on the fsb to get 4.1GHz. She gets a bit toasty but it’ll live either way.

Might move the noctua’s from the front of the case to the radiator, not sure if it’ll matter a whole lot but if it helps then it helps, just looking for every bit of thermal headroom I can eke out at this point without going CWC. I might also lap the chip because the core to core delta is a bit higher than i’d like, one core runs 10C cooler than the rest and another one runs about 5C hotter.


----------



## Hydroplane

Turns out it definitely was the PSU, after putting in the 1300 G2 4.0 GHz at 1.45V is stable after trying for YEARS! Very hot on the Zalman 9700 though. First pic is temps on the Zalman, second is on the EK waterblock with ambient water, third is 4C (just above dew point) on the chiller. Nice improvement in temps  All temp comparisons were at 4.0GHZ 1.45V.

The waterblock doesn't really work on LGA 775, but it fit with the backplate and screws off the Zalman 9700.

And yes I know how to take a screenshot, no internet connection there so easier to use the camera lol.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Just ordered a GTX 1070 just for the QX9650, let the bottleneck begin! It’ll definitely be fun either way as at least I won’t be GPU limited like I am now.


----------



## TwilightRavens

GTX 1070 arrived for it! Going to test later on tonight, will probably replace it with the wifes R9 380 as the 1070 is probably just too much for this rig, but it’ll be fun while it is in there.


----------



## TwilightRavens

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18983708 not bad for this old of a system. 11,271 points.


----------



## Hydroplane

I seem to hit an FSB wall of around 480 on mine. Wonder if it has a "dead zone" there but would work at 500+?


----------



## TwilightRavens

Tested with the 1070 a bit ago and holy ***** is there a difference, the QX9650 at 4.15GHz doesn't bottleneck it nearly as bad as I thought it would. 
- Fallout 4 was just about full 60 fps on ultra setting except in areas like the Boston commons and the downtown area, but even when it drops down to 30 fps in those areas its not a stutterfest its actually playable. 

-GTA V is largely unchanged except for that I can max it out now but it'll still dip down into the low to mid 40's but it is also not a complete stutterfest. 

- Final Fantasy XIV - A Realm Reborn surprisingly, considering that's an MMO, fps improved way more than I thought. By turning down the amount of PC's and NPC's rendered on screen it can just about manage and hold 60 fps. 

- Mass Effect Andromeda I tested last night on my 660 SLI and it was... well... really bad, with the 1070 it almost feels fluid I see the drops in fps but they aren't really bad at all I'm actually shocked that it wasn't a terrible experience but it seems Frostbite 3 doesn't care as much for a CPU (as long as its a quad core) as it does a relatively recent mid-high end GPU. 

Will test more games as I get time, but really its not as bad of a bottleneck as I expected. I tried to go back to 4.2GHz but it just seems this CPU is not having it so an E0 chip is definitely in the plans for the future, but so far it seems like 4.15GHz is doable. Weird thing is though believe it or not the jump from 4.15GHz to 4.2GHz in terms of performance is massive from what I noticed, at times where i'd get 52 fps at 4.15GHz I'd get full 60 fps with just that extra 50MHz and I am not quite sure why.


----------



## Retrorockit

Kiithylin-
If you jonesing for a 45nm LGA775 you could come over to "the dork side" and get a Dell T3400 BTX workstation. Throttlestop OC it to 4.15 Ghz, or pimod to 400fsb and try for 4.2Ghz.
Twilight Ravens- 
The bump from 4.15 to 4.2 could be from increased RAM throughput coupled with the CPU increase. My RAM scores in Windows Performance always scale up with my overclocks even though I'm doing multiplier only. With fsb I would expect even more. But the new GPUs with their own large fast RAM don't seem to be bothered too much by older hardware. Even stuff that won't overclock works with a GTX 1060.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> Kiithylin-
> If you jonesing for a 45nm LGA775 you could come over to "the dork side" and get a Dell T3400 BTX workstation. Throttlestop OC it to 4.15 Ghz, or pimod to 400fsb and try for 4.2Ghz.
> Twilight Ravens-
> The bump from 4.15 to 4.2 could be from increased RAM throughput coupled with the CPU increase. My RAM scores in Windows Performance always scale up with my overclocks even though I'm doing multiplier only. With fsb I would expect even more. But the new GPUs with their own large fast RAM don't seem to be bothered too much by older hardware. Even stuff that won't overclock works with a GTX 1060.


Thanks but no. If I do go for 45nm chips again it will be some sort of aftermarket board where I have full control. I took a quick look on ebay and the Dell T3400 BTX motherboards have bare-vrm (no heatsink at all). Most likely they would melt even if something does overclock on em. I also need bios level overclocking that can be applied every time on boot up. I'm not depending on software for an overclock that may or may not start in systems.


----------



## Retrorockit

kithylin said:


> Thanks but no. If I do go for 45nm chips again it will be some sort of aftermarket board where I have full control. I took a quick look on ebay and the Dell T3400 BTX motherboards have bare-vrm (no heatsink at all). Most likely they would melt even if something does overclock on em. I also need bios level overclocking that can be applied every time on boot up. I'm not depending on software for an overclock that may or may not start in systems.


 The bare VRM is fixed by adding heatsinks and gaining headroom for an overclock . It's actually an advantage for DIY types. They go 4.15GHz w/o that. The VRM is right next to a 1.3 to1.6A Delta fan so extreme VRM cooling is a feature of BTX from the start. I've picked up spare T3400 Mb for $14 anyway. Somehow Dell got 3 phase VRM to support 130W CPUs.
Here's one scoring 57% CPU at userbenchmark.com
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/11680552
Windows Security won't allow uncertified programs to run at startup, and they won't certify Throttlestop. The settings save Ok but you do need to manually "allow" the app. to run for them to work. It's not like Setfsb where you need to tweak everything each time you start. Trust me when I tell you that if it required much in the way of software skills I wouldn't be the one doing it.
https://www.ebay.com/i/312554638458?chn=ps


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> The bare VRM is fixed by adding heatsinks and gaining headroom for an overclock . It's actually an advantage for DIY types. They go 4.15GHz w/o that. The VRM is right next to a 1.3 to1.6A Delta fan so extreme VRM cooling is a feature of BTX from the start. I've picked up spare T3400 Mb for $14 anyway. Somehow Dell got 3 phase VRM to support 130W CPUs.
> Here's one scoring 57% CPU at userbenchmark.com
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/11680552
> Windows Security won't allow uncertified programs to run at startup, and they won't certify Throttlestop. The settings save Ok but you do need to manually "allow" the app. to run for them to work. It's not like Setfsb where you need to tweak everything each time you start. Trust me when I tell you that if it required much in the way of software skills I wouldn't be the one doing it.
> https://www.ebay.com/i/312554638458?chn=ps


What do you mean "Windows security won't let a program run on startup" ? Is that some sort of windows 10 feature? Because I can set any program I want to run on start up with windows 7 or XP-32, even if it's something negative to my detriment.


----------



## Retrorockit

Windows Security asks your pemission to let it run. It can load to the task bar but you have to give permisssion to open the app. If you have the skill to get TS to run at startup then there won't be any issue with your settings not being applied. It might be possible. TS is free, you might download it and see what it does. ver 6.00 is good for LGA775. Later versions are full of weird X58 and up power settings. TS 6.00 gives direct control of Volts and multiplier. With a C2X it can overclock. It has a light weight stress test/benchmark and nice temperature/Voltage readouts. I undervolted the X5470 in my Opti 380 to 1.1V. and can run Prime 95 small FFT at 42*C. If you have a C2X sitting around you can try it on any computer. The whole Dell thing is because nothing else works on those.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> Windows Security asks your pemission to let it run. It can load to the task bar but you have to give permisssion to open the app. If you have the skill to get TS to run at startup then there won't be any issue with your settings not being applied. It might be possible. TS is free, you might download it and see what it does. ver 6.00 is good for LGA775. Later versions are full of weird X58 and up power settings. TS 6.00 gives direct control of Volts and multiplier. With a C2X it can overclock. It has a light weight stress test/benchmark and nice temperature/Voltage readouts. I undervolted the X5470 in my Opti 380 to 1.1V. and can run Prime 95 small FFT at 42*C. If you have a C2X sitting around you can try it on any computer. The whole Dell thing is because nothing else works on those.


Oh you're referring to windows "User Account Control" that asks your permission if you want to run a program every time you start something. Yeah on windows 7 we can just disable that and everything runs without permission and run anything even on start up.

Also, edited my other big post to remove it, I have the worst luck. Intel 975X board I bought off ebay wasn't new, either refurbished or used. The seller lied. It had swollen capacitors and won't even POST. So much for that. Ebay forced return time.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Here she is with the 1070 installed and everything, and newest 3dmark score


----------



## TwilightRavens

So my QX9650 might be able to go higher, I think all my instabilities were coming from FSB and MCP voltages being too low, there no way this chip shouldn’t run 4.2GHz at almost 1.5v vs 4.1GHz that it’s doing now. Repasted the 1070 and the QX9650 with Kryonaut and I did see about a 5C temp drop across the board (10C on the 1070). Will update if I have any luck but its still possible that I am PSU limited in getting that overclock and that could be why I’m getting hard lock ups and system freezes.


----------



## Retrorockit

TwilightRavens said:


> So my QX9650 might be able to go higher, I think all my instabilities were coming from FSB and MCP voltages being too low, there no way this chip shouldn’t run 4.2GHz at almost 1.5v vs 4.1GHz that it’s doing now. Repasted the 1070 and the QX9650 with Kryonaut and I did see about a 5C temp drop across the board (10C on the 1070). Will update if I have any luck but its still possible that I am PSU limited in getting that overclock and that could be why I’m getting hard lock ups and system freezes.


 Since you have the unlocked CPU why not try going to 10.5x400. Chipsets have latency settings also and usually drop their speed at about 405mhz. So there's a performance hit when you go beyond that. 432fsb might be doing more harm than good.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> Here she is with the 1070 installed and everything, and newest 3dmark score



Any chance this is the case (or 1 similar to it) that U used? Reason I'm asking is I just did a ryzen build with an RTX2070 and put it in this.I think it looks pretty good for the price. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod... &cm_re=DIYPC_DIY-BG01-_-11-353-121-_-Product


----------



## PimpSkyline

Hydroplane said:


> Gave my old 775 setup an upgrade, LOL. Easier to test it there than to undo my 1080 Ti SLI water loop.


Hey buddy, I will trade my Titan for your Titan.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> Since you have the unlocked CPU why not try going to 10.5x400. Chipsets have latency settings also and usually drop their speed at about 405mhz. So there's a performance hit when you go beyond that. 432fsb might be doing more harm than good.


I have tried, I lose score in CPU benches with my memory clocked back that far, It scales surprisingly well with RAM speed but at also lower latencies.



schuck6566 said:


> Any chance this is the case (or 1 similar to it) that U used? Reason I'm asking is I just did a ryzen build with an RTX2070 and put it in this.I think it looks pretty good for the price. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod... &cm_re=DIYPC_DIY-BG01-_-11-353-121-_-Product


Nah I'm using the Fractal Design Focus G https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352069


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> I have tried, I lose score in CPU benches with my memory clocked back that far, It scales surprisingly well with RAM speed but at also lower latencies.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I'm using the Fractal Design Focus G https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352069


That's nice also! If I was gonna go with a dvd drive,Id have had to get something like that. Isn't it whacked how they charge more for the same case if it's a different color now? your case in white = $49.92 +S&H. Grey = $53.04+S&H,Black=$53.34+S&H,Blue=$54.44+S&H,and Red = $59.87+S&H They know they can stick us for the coloring & we'll pay it.  (I REALLY don't think there's $10. worth of Red paint on that red case...lol) Well,now I get 2 be a nervous wreck cause I'm working on my first new system in 8 years and my first amd cpu since the single core athlon xp days.


----------



## TwilightRavens

schuck6566 said:


> That's nice also! If I was gonna go with a dvd drive,Id have had to get something like that. Isn't it whacked how they charge more for the same case if it's a different color now? your case in white = $49.92 +S&H. Grey = $53.04+S&H,Black=$53.34+S&H,Blue=$54.44+S&H,and Red = $59.87+S&H They know they can stick us for the coloring & we'll pay it.  (I REALLY don't think there's $10. worth of Red paint on that red case...lol) Well,now I get 2 be a nervous wreck cause I'm working on my first new system in 8 years and my first amd cpu since the single core athlon xp days.


I bought mine on sale for $42 which is the black one


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I have been playing around with the QX9650 for a good month now and I think I have some results. It for sure is not stable at anything over 4GHz, no matter how high I take the voltage. How I know is I took FSB clocks out of the equation and ran it straight 333 x 12, 333 x 12.5 and even feeding 4.16GHz 1.6v+ it will still crash in games or BSOD. Where as 4.0GHz 333 x 12 it’ll go for hours on end with zero issues. Just my chip’s limit I guess. Anyway now that I know it was that for sure I guess there isn’t much more I can do besides take the fsb up to 400 x 10 and see if that nets anything fps wise. I know the RAM tops out somewhere between 1725-1800MHz so there is quite a bit of headroom, its just a matter of if its 100% stable.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Man I don’t know what’s more dead, this thread or this socket lol. Anyway in all seriousness, tested Final Fantasy XV last night and let me just say this: That was freaking rough, it hovers from 24-37 but once you get in a densely populated are it’ll drop down to 4-11fps, so.... yeah its a really rough ride.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> Man I don’t know what’s more dead, this thread or this socket lol. Anyway in all seriousness, tested Final Fantasy XV last night and let me just say this: That was freaking rough, it hovers from 24-37 but once you get in a densely populated are it’ll drop down to 4-11fps, so.... yeah its a really rough ride.



Ouch! Thinking of throwing a 750ti into the xeon build I have. The e5450 is stable between 3.8& 3.9Ghz with 8Gb ram. I can run the test for Final Fantasy XIV Realm reborn but don't have XV. Let me know if you want me to run it for you to compare.


----------



## Technodox

you know where i can get a new mobo for a q9505? cant go past 2.0 Ghz with the mobo


----------



## kithylin

Technodox said:


> you know where i can get a new mobo for a q9505? cant go past 2.0 Ghz with the mobo


https://www.ebay.com/b/LGA-775-Sock...ds/1244/bn_627991?rt=nc&LH_ItemCondition=1000

Brand new LGA-775 motherboards on ebay. But due to the age of this socket you're much better off buying an exotic / high end used board. No one is going to sell the exotic overclocking boards new in 2019 for LGA-775.


----------



## TwilightRavens

schuck6566 said:


> Ouch! Thinking of throwing a 750ti into the xeon build I have. The e5450 is stable between 3.8& 3.9Ghz with 8Gb ram. I can run the test for Final Fantasy XIV Realm reborn but don't have XV. Let me know if you want me to run it for you to compare.


Yeah I have A Realm Reborn as well and its not terrible, especially in the popular starting city of Limsa Lominsa if you turn down the population render distance, though other than that there was maybe 10-15% fps improvement from the GTX 660 to 1070 move. Put the build into storage for now until i get a better PSU that will allow me to go well beyond 4GHz, how I know that is what is keeping it is that i used my 850W PSU from my Z97 and was able to eke out 4.3GHz without any issue and on the current config through a kill-a-watt hooked up, the power draw is 594W under full CPU and GPU load.

After using this rig as my sole gamer for about two months my Z97 feels lightyears ahead in speed, but I am also still impressed despite LGA 775’s age.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> Yeah I have A Realm Reborn as well and its not terrible, especially in the popular starting city of Limsa Lominsa if you turn down the population render distance, though other than that there was maybe 10-15% fps improvement from the GTX 660 to 1070 move. Put the build into storage for now until i get a better PSU that will allow me to go well beyond 4GHz, how I know that is what is keeping it is that i used my 850W PSU from my Z97 and was able to eke out 4.3GHz without any issue and on the current config through a kill-a-watt hooked up, the power draw is 594W under full CPU and GPU load.
> 
> After using this rig as my sole gamer for about two months my Z97 feels lightyears ahead in speed, but I am also still impressed despite LGA 775’s age.


:thumb:


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I finally got serious and took the 1070 out, took my modded 290X and converted it back to air and put that in there in its place and underclocked it a hair and it surprisingly runs cooler than when I originally had the stock MSI cooler on there. Seems like a better fit than a 1070, but that also means I have an R9 380 4GB to play around with since I gave the wife an upgrade to a 1070.


----------



## The Glashare

Here's my Abit IP35-E rig. X5460 @4GHz

Working on a QX9650 at the moment, currently at 4.15GHz.


----------



## schuck6566

The Glashare said:


> Here's my Abit IP35-E rig. X5460 @*4GHz*
> 
> Working on a QX9650 at the moment, currently at 4.15GHz.


 looks nice! :thumb:


----------



## The Glashare

schuck6566 said:


> looks nice! :thumb:


Cheers mate.
Had a longer post, but the time out monster ate it.

It's the mobo from my old main computer which back then sported an E6450, 4x1GB RAM and a 8800GTS 320MB.

After watching some Youtube, I brought it back up from the basement.
Upgraded to an X5460 after I found a modded BIOS online, 4x2GB sticks and a 780Ti GHz Edition on used deals, and then I might've gone a bit overboard.
New PSU, AIO, case, SSD, fans, cable extensions...
Tho it's a pretty sweet machine. It runs perfectly at 4GHz. I've had it working really well at 4.2GHz. CPU temps are fine, but the mobo components starts to ramp up in temp, so I keep it at "only" 4GHz. 
I'd say a 780Ti (or 970) is about the limit to what is reasonable to pair it with. I've played a lot of Ghost Recon: Wildlands and Rise/Shadow of the Tomb Raider on it, and it's actually a pretty decent experience after tweaking the correct settings. Compared to a GTX680, they run soooo much smoother with the 780Ti.

At peak enthusiasm, I also picked up a used kit with a QX9650 with a decent Thermaltake aircooler, a P5E-Deluxe, BIOS modded to Rampage Formula and 8GB RAM. It's been collecting dust for a while, but now it's up with some spare parts, in a shiny new NZXT H500.
It's currently running at 4.15GHz, 10x415, 1.425V, which seems to be the most I can squeeze out of the CPU, so I'm working on memory timings now. I'm hitting 450 in CB R15 with it.
Sadly I only have the 8800GTS for now, but to my surprise it can run Tomb Raider 2013 and Outlast (from late 2013) really well at 720p. Hopefully I can pick up a used RX570 or similar for it 

I'll report back on it, and kick some life into this thread again


----------



## TwilightRavens

The Glashare said:


> Here's my Abit IP35-E rig. X5460 @4GHz
> 
> Working on a QX9650 at the moment, currently at 4.15GHz.


Mine takes way too much voltage for anything above 4GHz, probably going to get an X5470 in the next week for the quest of 4.5GHz.


----------



## The Glashare

TwilightRavens said:


> Mine takes way too much voltage for anything above 4GHz, probably going to get an X5470 in the next week for the quest of 4.5GHz.


I hope you get a good one  I wouldn't hold my breath for 4.5GHz with conventional cooling, but who knows? 
With a better motherboard than the IP35-E I guess I could try to push the X5460 beyond 4.2. I'd love to find an IP35-Pro, but they seem pretty rare in Sweden.


----------



## TwilightRavens

I’m on water cooling, so temps and voltage isn’t too much of an issue, once I get a northbridge fan for the 790i fsb clocks shouldn’t be too hard to get.


----------



## The Glashare

TwilightRavens said:


> I’m on water cooling, so temps and voltage isn’t too much of an issue, once I get a northbridge fan for the 790i fsb clocks shouldn’t be too hard to get.


Nice! A couple of good exhaust fans make decent difference too, in my experience.

Got the QX6950 up to 4.2GHz with 1.44+ Volts. Seems stable, and doesn't produce too much hot air. Tho it's clear the voltage will have to increase pretty dramatically if I want to go further now. Tried to tune the RAM timings aswell, but anything below 5-5-5-15 and it wont even boot.
Still pretty nice. I haven't seen too many people reaching 4.2GHz (not that I've dug around much)

Waiting for a plain white led strip, then I'll get some photos of this beast


----------



## TwilightRavens

The Glashare said:


> Nice! A couple of good exhaust fans make decent difference too, in my experience.
> 
> Got the QX6950 up to 4.2GHz with 1.44+ Volts. Seems stable, and doesn't produce too much hot air. Tho it's clear the voltage will have to increase pretty dramatically if I want to go further now. Tried to tune the RAM timings aswell, but anything below 5-5-5-15 and it wont even boot.
> Still pretty nice. I haven't seen too many people reaching 4.2GHz (not that I've dug around much)
> 
> Waiting for a plain white led strip, then I'll get some photos of this beast


I managed to get my RAM up to 1800MHz (9-10-9-27) but DDR3 not DDR2 and the northbridge just burns up so I have to settle on 1600 (9-9-9-24)


----------



## The Glashare

I put a 1060 6GB in with the QX6950 yesterday, and tried some Ghost Recon: Wildlands.
Instinct says to go with 1080p, but then the GPU is totally bottlenecked by the CPU, so I went 1440p.
It actually plays really well without really compromising on the settings. Sure, low shadows, and low Level of Detail as they seem to be the most taxing for the CPU, but other than that it's Ultra textures, TAA, 16x AF, SBAO and all that. Looks great.
Framerates keep between 30 and 45 (same as at 1080p), CPU is pretty much pinned at 100%, but it's still smooth and very playable. There's an occational stutter when driving or flying, but that happens on my main rig aswell (8700k, 1070ti). It does get hot tho. Might prove handy come winter.. 


No surprises here really as this is pretty much the same story as with the X5460/780Ti.


----------



## TwilightRavens

The Glashare said:


> I put a 1060 6GB in with the QX6950 yesterday, and tried some Ghost Recon: Wildlands.
> Instinct says to go with 1080p, but then the GPU is totally bottlenecked by the CPU, so I went 1440p.
> It actually plays really well without really compromising on the settings. Sure, low shadows, and low Level of Detail as they seem to be the most taxing for the CPU, but other than that it's Ultra textures, TAA, 16x AF, SBAO and all that. Looks great.
> Framerates keep between 30 and 45 (same as at 1080p), CPU is pretty much pinned at 100%, but it's still smooth and very playable. There's an occational stutter when driving or flying, but that happens on my main rig aswell (8700k, 1070ti). It does get hot tho. Might prove handy come winter..
> 
> 
> No surprises here really as this is pretty much the same story as with the X5460/780Ti.


I thought about getting a GTX 1060 6GB for the system, I had a 1070 in it for a while before I ended up just giving it to the wife seeing as it would just pair better with her 2600X than with a QX9650, I keep swapping back and forth between her previous R9 380 and my old 290X that was in my Z97 rig before I jumped to the GTX 1080. I want to keep the 290X in there but the VRM’s just get so hot, so I can’t really do anything until I figure out some way to cool it a bit better.

You also might want to consider getting a 790i board, they are a bit pricey but it’s a really good investment especially if you want to clock high and have high RAM clocks, downside would be you’d need to throw some DDR3 in there but if you wanted to stay DDR2 I think the 780i is DDR2 and pretty much the same board. DDR3 only pulls ever so slightly ahead when running a high fsb, other than that the performance is roughly the same +/- a few %.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Upgraded the QX9650 to a Xeon X5470 and its running a lot better than the QX9650 ever did, also threw the GTX 1080 in there for fun and its going pretty well so far, waiting on my new 750W psu to come in the mail tomorrow so I can shoot for a higher overclock, but 4.1GHz so far seems like its running strong.

Edit: got it running 4.35GHz stable with one jump in voltage.


----------



## zoson

Q9650 was awesome! I didn't even have a QX and clocked 9x500 for 4.5GHz


----------



## TwilightRavens

zoson said:


> Q9650 was awesome! I didn't even have a QX and clocked 9x500 for 4.5GHz


Yeah the E0’s clock the best which are Q9550, Q9500, Q9650 and most LGA 771 Xeons, the QX chips really don’t go all that far past 4.1-4.2GHz, at least in my experience.


----------



## schuck6566

Nursing the p35 xeon mod back. Bios cpu voltage @ 1.35625v memory v @ +0.3, pcie [email protected] normal,FSB [email protected] +0.2, MCH [email protected]+0.2 Memory multiplier 3.00 cpu 9x 362 for 3.25GHz on a e5450 xeon. pic is current without any testing being run.


----------



## kithylin

I've shown it to all my friends and no one else wanted it so I'll post it here. Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with seller and It's a random listing I found in ebay. I bought two sets myself and there's 2 left so figured I'd share here. Maybe someone has a 775 system still using DDR2 that would like it.

2x1GB DDR2-1200 @ 1200 Mhz @ 6-6-6 @ 1.8v, currently $9.99 USD + $6.57 shipping per set of 2.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/264482985996


----------



## SmOgER

In theory this RAM could compete with DDR4, but sadly in practice there is no LGA775 board which could handle and come even remotely close to such bandwidth.


----------



## Retrorockit

kithylin said:


> I've shown it to all my friends and no one else wanted it so I'll post it here. Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with seller and It's a random listing I found in ebay. I bought two sets myself and there's 2 left so figured I'd share here. Maybe someone has a 775 system still using DDR2 that would like it.
> 
> 2x1GB DDR2-1200 @ 1200 Mhz @ 6-6-6 @ 1.8v, currently $9.99 USD + $6.57 shipping per set of 2.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/264482985996


If it runs 6-6-6 timings at 1200, I wonder what it runs at 800, or 1066 speeds. If it can do 4-4-4- @ 800 it's still a big boost for LGA775. Especially the locked down Dells I play with where chasing latency is all there is to do. I wish they were 2GB modules. When you get them run PC Wizard and it will show all the timings and speeds they can run. But 4x1 GB is too limiting for the GPUs I like to run. But a very nice find. I had no idea that existed.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> If it runs 6-6-6 timings at 1200, I wonder what it runs at 800, or 1066 speeds. If it can do 4-4-4- @ 800 it's still a big boost for LGA775. Especially the locked down Dells I play with where chasing latency is all there is to do. I wish they were 2GB modules. When you get them run PC Wizard and it will show all the timings and speeds they can run. But 4x1 GB is too limiting for the GPUs I like to run. But a very nice find. I had no idea that existed.


I'll report that later. My set is going in a AMD Quad-FX build later though.

Also, The only other reference to "faster memory" I have found is the QVL list for the Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P 775/DDR2 board references a model of ram from "TEAM" rated for 1300 Mhz, overclockable to 1366 for DDR2. See here: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Memory/motherboard_memory_ga-ep45-ud3p.pdf

But I can't find any information on this memory module "in the wild". Nothing googling for it, no reviews, no historical price data.. no reference that it ever existed. Just like I never have seen 1200 mhz DDR2 for sale by Qimonda.. or any ram by Qimonda.. I didn't even know they made performance ram like this in the ddr2 era until I saw it in the listing.

Also you're never going to find any ddr2 module @ 2GB per stick faster than 1066 Mhz. It just wasn't possible in the technology back then. They couldn't get 2GB modules up to "Faster than 1066 Mhz" until the DDR3 Era.

I have a set of what may be the fastest DDR3 retail kit I've ever seen in my big "MegaBeast" Z77X / 3570K computer right now: Corsair Vengance 32GB kit (4x4GB) rated XMP for 2800 Mhz @ 12-14-14-14. I've seen some youtube reviews showing my ram kit getting up to 3000 @ 14-14-14.

On these older 775 boards though it pretty much all depends on the silicon lottery of the northbridge chip. You can fit 3000 mhz ram to it but that doesn't mean that the system will actually run ram speed up to 3000 Mhz. Same with this DDR2.. I don't even know if this Quad-FX board I have can manage ram speed up to 1200. It might.. I'm hopeful it does.

EDIT: I found references to the "TEAM" brand DDR2-1300 Kit. Two versions.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/18051-memory/340394-team-ddr2-1300-a.html

https://www.newegg.com/team-2gb-240-pin-ddr2-sdram/p/N82E16820313009

So it did exist as a retail product at one point in time.


----------



## Hydroplane

kithylin said:


> I've shown it to all my friends and no one else wanted it so I'll post it here. Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with seller and It's a random listing I found in ebay. I bought two sets myself and there's 2 left so figured I'd share here. Maybe someone has a 775 system still using DDR2 that would like it.
> 
> 2x1GB DDR2-1200 @ 1200 Mhz @ 6-6-6 @ 1.8v, currently $9.99 USD + $6.57 shipping per set of 2.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/264482985996


That is some pretty crazy RAM speed/timings for DDR2, wonder if it is legit for $10, lol. I should find some DDR3-2133 or so, I think my DDR3-1600 was holding back my old lga 775 setup. It didn't want to go much past 4 GHz even on the chiller (Q9550, with the less desireable stepping, C1 or something)

Did I ever post this here? It functioned, just was slightly CPU limited lol


----------



## Retrorockit

I wonder if some of the second tier RAM manufacturers may have produced new DDR2 chips that exceed what was possible back in the day? The first line companies will be busy with DDR4 production. But old tech using newer processes could be what we're seeing. Lower latency produces the same performance increase as higher clock speed. It would be interesting to see when those chips were produced. Latency on DDR3 improved over time, I don't see why DDR2 wouldn't be the same if someone bothered to produce it.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> I wonder if some of the second tier RAM manufacturers may have produced new DDR2 chips that exceed what was possible back in the day? The first line companies will be busy with DDR4 production. But old tech using newer processes could be what we're seeing. Lower latency produces the same performance increase as higher clock speed. It would be interesting to see when those chips were produced. Latency on DDR3 improved over time, I don't see why DDR2 wouldn't be the same if someone bothered to produce it.


Just a note.. I will look for the date code in AIDA64 for this ram but I won't remove the heat spreaders to look at the chips. Those stay as-is. There's a possibility to damage the ram chips when doing that and these ram sticks are kinda rare and I don't want to hurt them.


----------



## Retrorockit

kithylin said:


> Just a note.. I will look for the date code in AIDA64 for this ram but I won't remove the heat spreaders to look at the chips. Those stay as-is. There's a possibility to damage the ram chips when doing that and these ram sticks are kinda rare and I don't want to hurt them.


I wouldn't expect that. But if what I proposed is true there may be more of those out there. I'm pretty sure they didn't manufacture just 8 sticks of RAM. There may be faster than 1066 2GB modules if newer tech is what's happening. Price and availability could be a big issue though. Sometimes things can be cheap if no one knows to look for it.


----------



## kithylin

This is the only reference I can find to this part number online. And it has a customer review/comment dated 2010. So these were sold at one point at least by 2010. It may have been very very late DDR2 production and some company may have ran some DDR2 chips through the DDR3 production line for better quality. http://www.pricebat.ca/axt760ud10-16e-k-2g-aeneon-xtune-2gb-2x1gb-ddr2-1200-cl6-6/ It does match the part number of those sticks and confirms they should be 1200 Mhz @ 6-6-6.


----------



## Retrorockit

kithylin said:


> This is the only reference I can find to this part number online. And it has a customer review/comment dated 2010. So these were sold at one point at least by 2010. It may have been very very late DDR2 production and some company may have ran some DDR2 chips through the DDR3 production line for better quality. http://www.pricebat.ca/axt760ud10-16e-k-2g-aeneon-xtune-2gb-2x1gb-ddr2-1200-cl6-6/ It does match the part number of those sticks and confirms they should be 1200 Mhz @ 6-6-6.


 A simple update in the formula of the silicon used could account for the extra speed. They may have continued producing/improving them and not changed the part#. Kind of like the different steppings on CPUs. It will be interesting to see what they can do. Fingers crossed for some 4GB DDR2 1200 modules to show up. Some of the X38 MB can run 16GB DDR2, but only 8GB if set up for DDR3. Nobody ever publishes the timings for the lower speed levels, you have to buy and try, but it's just as important as clock speed.

I came across this in Memory Archives. It seems there are 2GB and 4GB DDR2 1200 modules out there, and some run at 555 timing but possibly higher Voltage required for this.
https://vrzone.com/?s=DDR2+1200
They seemto be high density 128x modules and my Dells only accept the older 64x low density type so SOL as usual here.


----------



## schuck6566

Retrorockit said:


> A simple update in the formula of the silicon used could account for the extra speed. They may have continued producing/improving them and not changed the part#. Kind of like the different steppings on CPUs. It will be interesting to see what they can do. Fingers crossed for some 4GB DDR2 1200 modules to show up. Some of the X38 MB can run 16GB DDR2, but only 8GB if set up for DDR3. Nobody ever publishes the timings for the lower speed levels, you have to buy and try, but it's just as important as clock speed.
> 
> I came across this in Memory Archives. It seems there are 2GB and 4GB DDR2 1200 modules out there, and some run at 555 timing but possibly higher Voltage required for this.
> https://vrzone.com/?s=DDR2+1200
> They seemto be high density 128x modules and my Dells only accept the older 64x low density type so SOL as usual here.


Alot of the newer DDR2 seems to be the high density modules.(U can find it cheap on ebay in 2Gb sticks, usually under an hp heading) When I bought the ram for my xeom mod system, I purchased 4 sticks of 1066 @ 2Gb each was about the best I could do.Edit: Kingston HyperX Edit#2 Specs on kingston hyperx https://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2T1K2_4G.pdf


----------



## Retrorockit

schuck6566 said:


> Alot of the newer DDR2 seems to be the high density modules.(U can find it cheap on ebay in 2Gb sticks, usually under an hp heading) When I bought the ram for my xeom mod system, I purchased 4 sticks of 1066 @ 2Gb each was about the best I could do.Edit: Kingston HyperX Edit#2 Specs on kingston hyperx https://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2T1K2_4G.pdf


 I have a couple Dell X38 DDR2 systems and I got some low density 4GB modules from Nemix RAM. Since I can't raise Voltage to use the OC DDR2 that's as good as it gets for me I'm afraid. I was seeing yesting of CAS4 @ 966 speed for some of these Overvolted modules. CAS3 @ 800 would be killer! There are some DDR2 1150 modules out there with CAS5. I searched PC2 9200 for those, and PC2 9600 for the 1200 ones. Very few hits though, but 2GB modules do exist.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> A simple update in the formula of the silicon used could account for the extra speed. They may have continued producing/improving them and not changed the part#. Kind of like the different steppings on CPUs. It will be interesting to see what they can do. Fingers crossed for some 4GB DDR2 1200 modules to show up. Some of the X38 MB can run 16GB DDR2, but only 8GB if set up for DDR3. Nobody ever publishes the timings for the lower speed levels, you have to buy and try, but it's just as important as clock speed.
> 
> I came across this in Memory Archives. It seems there are 2GB and 4GB DDR2 1200 modules out there, and some run at 555 timing but possibly higher Voltage required for this.
> https://vrzone.com/?s=DDR2+1200
> They seemto be high density 128x modules and my Dells only accept the older 64x low density type so SOL as usual here.


Nice find! I'll store that in my bookmarks as ram to look for. Seems this is always the battle with computer ram. If we want tight timings and high speeds/frequency we usually have to suffer on capacity or deal with extreme voltages. In the case of that kingston ddr2 ram there (in that page you found) that runs a 2x2GB kit @ DDR2 @ 1200 @ 5-5-5-16 it wants 2.35v to do it. This Qimonda ram I found on ebay says it will do 1200 mhz @ standard 1.80v for DDR2, but it's 1GB per stick, and runs at 6-6-6, sadly. I'm hopeful maybe I can get it to 5-5-5-15 if I run it around 2.45v or so. Also it's kind of off-topic for the 775 thread but I plan to run this ram in an AMD "Quad-FX" platform. The AMD L1N64-SLI/WS board. It's one of the few quad-channel ram boards for DDR2. I was already seeing 12 GB/s ram speed from just DDR2 @ 955 Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 (With my kingston ddr2-1066 ram) with it.



schuck6566 said:


> Alot of the newer DDR2 seems to be the high density modules.(U can find it cheap on ebay in 2Gb sticks, usually under an hp heading) When I bought the ram for my xeom mod system, I purchased 4 sticks of 1066 @ 2Gb each was about the best I could do.Edit: Kingston HyperX Edit#2 Specs on kingston hyperx https://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX8500D2T1K2_4G.pdf


I think the ram in this PDF (2x2GB DDR2-1066 kingston ram) is the same that I have in the other room. Also DDR2 @ 1066 is kind of "Standard". There's tons of 1066 Mhz DDR2 ram for sale all over ebay, that's nothing special at all. I'm far more interested in 1200 Mhz or 1300 Mhz ram(Which does exist) for DDR2. Which also to elaborate on what I said above: I may be wrong here but I'm pretty sure there never was any company that ever produced DDR2 @ 4GB per stick at any frequency in normal "Unbuffered Desktop Ram". I think that was only produced in either ECC-Registered server ram, or "Fully Buffered" ram at either 667 Mhz or 800 Mhz. I do own a set of 8 x 4GB-Per-Stick DDR2 in the other room but it's ECC-REG @ 667 Mhz.


----------



## schuck6566

kithylin said:


> Nice find! I'll store that in my bookmarks as ram to look for. Seems this is always the battle with computer ram. If we want tight timings and high speeds/frequency we usually have to suffer on capacity or deal with extreme voltages. In the case of that kingston ddr2 ram there (in that page you found) that runs a 2x2GB kit @ DDR2 @ 1200 @ 5-5-5-16 it wants 2.35v to do it. This Qimonda ram I found on ebay says it will do 1200 mhz @ standard 1.80v for DDR2, but it's 1GB per stick, and runs at 6-6-6, sadly. I'm hopeful maybe I can get it to 5-5-5-15 if I run it around 2.45v or so. Also it's kind of off-topic for the 775 thread but I plan to run this ram in an AMD "Quad-FX" platform. The AMD L1N64-SLI/WS board. It's one of the few quad-channel ram boards for DDR2. I was already seeing 12 GB/s ram speed from just DDR2 @ 955 Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 (With my kingston ddr2-1066 ram) with it.
> 
> 
> I think the ram in this PDF (2x2GB DDR2-1066 kingston ram) is the same that I have in the other room. Also DDR2 @ 1066 is kind of "Standard". There's tons of 1066 Mhz DDR2 ram for sale all over ebay, that's nothing special at all. I'm far more interested in 1200 Mhz or 1300 Mhz ram(Which does exist) for DDR2. Which also to elaborate on what I said above: I may be wrong here but I'm pretty sure there never was any company that ever produced DDR2 @ 4GB per stick at any frequency in normal "Unbuffered Desktop Ram". I think that was only produced in either ECC-Registered server ram, or "Fully Buffered" ram at either 667 Mhz or 800 Mhz. I do own a set of 8 x 4GB-Per-Stick DDR2 in the other room but it's ECC-REG @ 667 Mhz.


I was just pointing out the kingston, 'Cause like I said it was about the best I could swing when I did my mod build for over 800Mhz that wasn't costing me over $80.00 for the 8Gb (some of the sets were going for $60 & up for 2 sticks of 2Gb on ebay @ the time lol)


----------



## Retrorockit

kithylin said:


> Nice find! I'll store that in my bookmarks as ram to look for. Seems this is always the battle with computer ram. If we want tight timings and high speeds/frequency we usually have to suffer on capacity or deal with extreme voltages. In the case of that kingston ddr2 ram there (in that page you found) that runs a 2x2GB kit @ DDR2 @ 1200 @ 5-5-5-16 it wants 2.35v to do it. This Qimonda ram I found on ebay says it will do 1200 mhz @ standard 1.80v for DDR2, but it's 1GB per stick, and runs at 6-6-6, sadly. I'm hopeful maybe I can get it to 5-5-5-15 if I run it around 2.45v or so. Also it's kind of off-topic for the 775 thread but I plan to run this ram in an AMD "Quad-FX" platform. The AMD L1N64-SLI/WS board. It's one of the few quad-channel ram boards for DDR2. I was already seeing 12 GB/s ram speed from just DDR2 @ 955 Mhz @ 5-5-5-15 (With my kingston ddr2-1066 ram) with it.
> 
> 
> I think the ram in this PDF (2x2GB DDR2-1066 kingston ram) is the same that I have in the other room. Also DDR2 @ 1066 is kind of "Standard". There's tons of 1066 Mhz DDR2 ram for sale all over ebay, that's nothing special at all. I'm far more interested in 1200 Mhz or 1300 Mhz ram(Which does exist) for DDR2. Which also to elaborate on what I said above: I may be wrong here but I'm pretty sure there never was any company that ever produced DDR2 @ 4GB per stick at any frequency in normal "Unbuffered Desktop Ram". I think that was only produced in either ECC-Registered server ram, or "Fully Buffered" ram at either 667 Mhz or 800 Mhz. I do own a set of 8 x 4GB-Per-Stick DDR2 in the other room but it's ECC-REG @ 667 Mhz.


 Not cheap when new but 4GB is available in DDR2 UDIMM.
https://www.nemixram.com/nemix-ram-4gb-ddr2-pc2-6400-800mhz-240-pin-udimm-desktop-memory.html
But it's uncommon because for computers that needed 4GB modules RDIMM was more common. Maybe only X38 systems could use 4x4GB DDR2?
My Dell T3400 workstation can run 2x GPU, and some of the GTX1060 are 6GB so in some situations 12+GB may be needed. So I keep a couple 4GB modules around just in case.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I need some help since my 790i board did indeed kick the bucket. I’m looking for something a little different this time for a different project. I was wondering if anyone in here knows of any LGA 775 boards (that supports Core 2 Duo, no Pentium 4 only boards) that have official drivers for Windows 2000, don’t care what RAM type or whether or not it supports overclocking (though it would be a nice to have so I could use my E6320 at higher than 1.86GHz, but if not I don’t mind plopping in a Wolfdale), also would prefer if it has PCI-E but if not it wouldn’t be the end of the world, any ideas? I do know they exist I just couldn’t find anything specifically.


----------



## Retrorockit

A Dell T3400 BTX workstation will go 4.15Ghz with a QX9650. X38 chipset supports 16GB RAM, and supposedly has hidden support for 400fsb. Dual GPU slots. RAID 0 in BIOS. You'll need to get a whole system due to BTX but should be cheap.Check Dell support for drivers. Throttlestop gets control of Volatage and multipliers. Pinmod to try for 400fsb.
TS only can raise voltage on unlocked CPUs.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> A Dell T3400 BTX workstation will go 4.15Ghz with a QX9650. X38 chipset supports 16GB RAM, and supposedly has hidden support for 400fsb. Dual GPU slots. RAID 0 in BIOS. You'll need to get a whole system due to BTX but should be cheap.Check Dell support for drivers. Throttlestop gets control of Volatage and multipliers. Pinmod to try for 400fsb.
> TS only can raise voltage on unlocked CPUs.


But I don’t see windows 2000 drivers for it. I mean I could use my QX9650 for it but Windows 2000 Professional only supports up to two processor cores, so I’d rather run something with a bit less power consumption.

I guess in theory though if it supports the QX9650 it should have no issue using my Xeon X5470.


----------



## Retrorockit

X38 chipset unfortunately doesn't do LGA771 swaps.

Looking around the only Dell I can find that will do what you want is the Precision 390 workstation. 2 different MB versions. All 1066fsb 65nm only. One supports only 2 core CPUs, the later one 4 core up to at least QX6700. An X6800 should OC on those and they do have Win2000 drivers. Some of the Pentium D Xeons were 130W so VRM should be OK for any 2 core. Being a Mid Tower it has room for a 2 slot GPU and a couple extra PCIe slots also. There's one running an X6800 at userbenchmark and that's about all it takes for a Throttlestop overclock. IDK for sure if TS can run on an OS that old though? 2.93Ghz 8GB DDR2 800 for sure though. I looked at some old Supermicro workstation boards but single CPU versions look like just XP drivers. Supermicro was ATX though so maybe you can find something. I've had an X6800 to 3.73 Ghz on an optiplex 745. Someone else reported 4GHz, They're all B3 stepping.
Even though Win2K only supports 4GB RAM I would run 6GB so a 2GB GPU can set up some cache. This worked for me with a GTX750 and Win XP 32 bit.
Online prices are ridiculous for Precision390 stuff. You can probably pull one out of a scrap pile locally.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> X38 chipset unfortunately doesn't do LGA771 swaps.
> 
> Looking around the only Dell I can find that will do what you want is the Precision 390 workstation. 2 different MB versions. All 1066fsb 65nm only. One supports only 2 core CPUs, the later one 4 core up to at least QX6700. An X6800 should OC on those and they do have Win2000 drivers. Some of the Pentium D Xeons were 130W so VRM should be OK for any 2 core. Being a Mid Tower it has room for a 2 slot GPU and a couple extra PCIe slots also. There's one running an X6800 at userbenchmark and that's about all it takes for a Throttlestop overclock. IDK for sure if TS can run on an OS that old though? 2.93Ghz 8GB DDR2 800 for sure though. I looked at some old Supermicro workstation boards but single CPU versions look like just XP drivers. Supermicro was ATX though so maybe you can find something. I've had an X6800 to 3.73 Ghz on an optiplex 745. Someone else reported 4GHz, They're all B3 stepping.
> Even though Win2K only supports 4GB RAM I would run 6GB so a 2GB GPU can set up some cache. This worked for me with a GTX750 and Win XP 32 bit.
> Online prices are ridiculous for Precision390 stuff. You can probably pull one out of a scrap pile locally.


65nm Duo or Quad isn’t bad, i think the 775 (and one 771 at the end) cpu’s I have laying around are as follows: Pentium 4 630 (Prescott dunno where its at), Pentium 4 631 (Cedar Mill, killed in delidding attempt), Core 2 Duo E6320 (Conroe), Core 2 Duo E6700 (Conroe, killed in delidding attempt), Xeon X3230 (Q6700 Kentsfield, alive and was clocked to 4GHz on the 790i), Core 2 Extreme QX9650 (Yorkfield, alive and working, but does not hit 4GHz), Xeon X5470 (Harpertown, alive and will do 4.5GHz if you can cool it), or at least that’s all the ones I know of off hand.

I could probably run KernelEX and force throttlestop to work if I played around with it enough, and if I really needed to.

I believe on 2000 there’s a mod like there was on XP to enable PAE (Physical Address Extension) and you could in theory run up to 32GB. My plan would be for 8GB but if only 4 works then that is fine.

Good lord, you weren’t kidding on them being expensive af. I’ve tried hunting in local thrift shops to find something around that era and no dice (been looking for months) there’s just no one getting rid of computer related stuff around here unfortunately.

I might drop down to S478 as a lot of those are pretty easy to come by, but then again, only a single core and limited to P4.


----------



## Retrorockit

The slowest C2D will equal the fastest P4/PD CPUs.
Here's a Precision 390 for $50 free shipping. Needs PSU, SSD, RAM,CPU,GPU but you probably have all of that already. The Dell 375W PSU for these is nice and has a 6pin PCIe on it. Cheap and not hard to find. 
3.73GHz is the speed of the fastest Netbirst/ Xeon 5080 which had 1066fsb and 130W TDP. So an overclocked X6800 should be a good fit.
T9303 is the good heatpipe cooler for those #0X9694 with cover included,
https://www.ebay.com/i/272480136954...GWZNMUJ0CvLUDefi39sBrwtpR2_EXA_0aApOGEALw_wcB
TJ258 is the best Delll BTX air cooler but needs some modding to fit. 6x8mm vs. 6x6mm heatpipes is the difference.
https://www.ebay.com/p/1301479857?i...44w0JKY7dQcAhK8yVwHjf11waQnD5ADIaAjgsEALw_wcB


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> The slowest C2D will equal the fastest P4/PD CPUs.
> Here's a Precision 390 for $50 free shipping. Needs PSU, SSD, RAM,CPU,GPU but you probably have all of that already. The Dell 375W PSU for these is nice and has a 6pin PCIe on it. Cheap and not hard to find.
> 3.73GHz is the speed of the fastest Netbirst/ Xeon 5080 which had 1066fsb and 130W TDP. So an overclocked X6800 should be a good fit.
> T9303 is the good heatpipe cooler for those #0X9694 with cover included,
> https://www.ebay.com/i/272480136954...GWZNMUJ0CvLUDefi39sBrwtpR2_EXA_0aApOGEALw_wcB
> TJ258 is the best Delll BTX air cooler but needs some modding to fit. 6x8mm vs. 6x6mm heatpipes is the difference.
> https://www.ebay.com/p/1301479857?i...44w0JKY7dQcAhK8yVwHjf11waQnD5ADIaAjgsEALw_wcB


Would a regular ATX psu work on that thing? I have two, a generic 600W and an EVGA Supernova P2 750W in my bench rig.


----------



## Retrorockit

Yes. The Dell PSU is about 1/2" thicker due to fan being end mounted. EVGA is usually good because most of them have enough 5V. power for an old P4 era Dell. The original PSU would have had 22A/5V. There are couple metal tabs that will need to be bent in, but that's pretty obvious when you install it. On the workstations you may need to cut the tab all the way back with a hacksaw blade so it can be folded down flat, The Optiplexes just fold in. The Dell PSUs have very short wiring leads to fit the BTX layout, that's the main difference. The borked 24 pin connector issue was with the pre BTX Dimensions.
Dell needs low density x64 RAM, and the Dell BTX BIOS won't support AMD GPUs after R9 380/285. Other R9 2xx, and HD series cards work. Dell workstations usually have RAID 0 in the BIOS. BIOS update I think willl get you to USB 2.0, and SATA2 levels.
The issue with the AMD GPUs is thay can't display the VESA mode 103 video reolution the BIOS uses. Some won't boot, others run with F1,It's reported in you stick a 2nd GPU in there that the BIOS recognizes then the newer AMD will be allowed also. My E520 from that era ran an R9 285 with F1.

Unclewebb says to try TS 4.00, or 6.00. If they load and run they should allow an overclock. But Win 2000 specifically is unknown.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> But I don’t see windows 2000 drivers for it. I mean I could use my QX9650 for it but Windows 2000 Professional only supports up to two processor cores, so I’d rather run something with a bit less power consumption.
> 
> Edit: deleted.


----------



## Retrorockit

I just overclocked My GTX1060 3GB in my Optiplex 380 ($20) Dell. X5470 tweaked to 3.37GHz with SetFSB 8GB DDR3 1066, Used MSI Afterburner, and Kombustor.
116% Power, +175 Core clock, and +400 VRAM
Scored 8115 in Superposition 1080P Medium benchmark. Moved form 1177 on the leaderboard to 1159. I don't see any other LGA775/771 systems near it.
But still page 25 is page 25 LOL.
https://benchmark.unigine.com/leaderboards/superposition/1.x/1080p-medium/single-gpu/page-25
It looks like some thermal throttling knocked it back down to 2000 Core speed after a while in the run details. The small single fan cooler is needed in the Optiplex case.
Kombustor CPU burner only hits 62*C in this old BTX with a Pentium 4 heatpipe cooler and 150x50mm Delta workstation fan. I wish I could get a better OC on the Xeon. It's actually undervolted to 1.1125. I have some headroom in the Voltage and cooling areas for more speed.
But considering what it started out as ( E5800 2 core, 4GB system) the increase is pretty satisfying.
The E5800 was a mixed bag. 3.2Ghz, but 800fsb and 2MB cache. I tried a pinmod to 1066fsb but the Voltage wasn't there in the locked down Dell BIOS.


----------



## Retrorockit

TwilightRavens said:


> Would a regular ATX psu work on that thing? I have two, a generic 600W and an EVGA Supernova P2 750W in my bench rig.


Did you ever get anywhere with that W2K project? X6800 2 Core2 Extreme can be found for about $20. Most of those P4 Dells can go 8GB RAM. I'm sure you can get 3.7GHz out of that, and maybe 4GHz if you try hard. It will be stuck at 266fsb and 65nm CPUs so the C2X will be your best shot. Even w/o an OC it's the best choice. Let me know if that project gets off the ground. There are a couple cooling and Voltage tricks to get the most out of those. My Dimension E520 was a P4 era Dell. I got 4GHz QX6800 out of it. It's still in the top 10 at CPUZ since 2015. It was #2 for a couple years.


----------



## Retrorockit

I found this page showing Win2K drivers for my Optiplex 380 by accident. Don't know how good it is but might help you get drivers for something else.
https://us.driverscollection.com/?H=OptiPlex Optiplex 380&By=Dell&SS=Windows 2000


----------



## Retrorockit

I also found this post of Win2K running an 8 core AMD CPU.
https://msfn.org/board/topic/174127-info-on-windows-2000-and-multi-core-thread-or-cpu-machines/
You may have lots of options with that OS.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> I also found this post of Win2K running an 8 core AMD CPU.
> https://msfn.org/board/topic/174127-info-on-windows-2000-and-multi-core-thread-or-cpu-machines/
> You may have lots of options with that OS.


Eh I kinda scrapped the idea for now and bought a new 144hz monitor with the money I was gonna use for that. I think my main thing will be to get an Athlon 3000G rig, throw my GTX 660 in there and install linux, and then DOS box for older games and then Wine for games of that era. Should be more than enough and would allow me to put the 660 to use other than just sitting in a box doing nothing. I could use my R9 380 4GB (basically a refreshed R9 285) but I plan to do some extreme overclocking on that down the road.

Though in the future I probably will consider reviving the Win 2k project but for now its just on the backburner as I need a cheap low power pc for emulation purposes and that is easily portable. However I have been pondering a few ideas that a few people threw around like; Dual socket 370 Tualatin P3’s, Socket 754 Athlon’s, or Core 2 Duo/Quad like we were talking. Core 2 would be the cheapest, but not the easiest. Though I may definitely look into the Dell option you listed. I guess technically I could do LGA 771 dual socket too and AMD bulldozer based but ehhh I’d rather avoid that because single threaded its somewhat inferior to Yorkfield core 2 chips, though it does have instructions that lga 775 chips lack but that wouldn’t really matter in that old of an OS anyway.


----------



## Retrorockit

It turns out that Win 2Kdriver was just for a monitor. Not the whole Optiplex. The term OS rollout was confusing. The monitor fact was buried in the fine print.
The R9 380 usually won't run in the old Dells. Can't display their VESA 103 BIOS screen resolution. The R9 285 really is a bettter fit with the R9 3xx series. All the other R9 2xx can run in the older Dells. They were badge engineered HD7xxx GPUs. The R9 285 wasn't.
The one in my sig. needed F1 to boot, and I never did see my locked Dell BIOS again ( so what).


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> It turns out that Win 2Kdriver was just for a monitor. Not the whole Optiplex. The term OS rollout was confusing. The monitor fact was buried in the fine print.
> The R9 380 usually won't run in the old Dells. Can't display their VESA 103 BIOS screen resolution. The R9 285 really is a bettter fit with the R9 3xx series. All the other R9 2xx can run in the older Dells. They were badge engineered HD7xxx GPUs. The R9 285 wasn't.
> The one in my sig. needed F1 to boot, and I never did see my locked Dell BIOS again ( so what).


I mean I could break out my former main GPU that I used with my Z97 Broadwell before I upgraded to a GTX 1080. But I don’t really have any means of cooling my R9 290X as I lost most of the stock MSI mounting hardware after I converted it to a hybrid card. Though the stock Twin Frozr IV barely did the job because the heatsink just wasn’t enough unless I undervolted the card by roughly -20mv. It also has the legacy BIOS switch on it for purposes like this. But like I said its hot and hungry, I may look into an Arctic Accelero but it just looks hideous, but function over form I guess, unless I stumble upon a Sapphire VaporX card that isn’t working, that’s a cooler that can handle it.


----------



## Retrorockit

TwilightRavens said:


> I mean I could break out my former main GPU that I used with my Z97 Broadwell before I upgraded to a GTX 1080. But I don’t really have any means of cooling my R9 290X as I lost most of the stock MSI mounting hardware after I converted it to a hybrid card. Though the stock Twin Frozr IV barely did the job because the heatsink just wasn’t enough unless I undervolted the card by roughly -20mv. It also has the legacy BIOS switch on it for purposes like this. But like I said its hot and hungry, I may look into an Arctic Accelero but it just looks hideous, but function over form I guess, unless I stumble upon a Sapphire VaporX card that isn’t working, that’s a cooler that can handle it.


Post#209 here. Acceleros looking good in a Dell T3500 workstation. HD6990, and HD6970 Trifire. Never did fire that one up. X58 W3690 unlocked CPU.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-9
Actually it's a Dell OEM HD 6990 card. I shopped by the Dell PN#. The bitcoin miners weren't looking for those. Got a pretty good deal on it from the surplus server parts guys at the time. Previous page shows the cards with their original coolers for a mockup.
My R9 285 has the Legacy BIOS switch. The issue with the Dells is Dell specific. It a GCN version mismatch that occuredwith the R9-3xx/285 cards.


----------



## Retrorockit

Here's a bizarro mod that may be useful for what you were considering.
You can take a text editor to Throttlestop and have it overclock just 2 cores. I've a SLACP up to 4GHz on a Dell BTX w/o trying that. 4.266GHz would be the next multiplier step on those 266fsb unlocked CPUs. The G0 stepping on the SLACP may allow it when the X6800 B2 won't.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> Here's a bizarro mod that may be useful for what you were considering.
> You can take a text editor to Throttlestop and have it overclock just 2 cores. I've a SLACP up to 4GHz on a Dell BTX w/o trying that. 4.266GHz would be the next multiplier step on those 266fsb unlocked CPUs. The G0 stepping on the SLACP may allow it when the X6800 B2 won't.


I really wanna try to get my 790i working again, I miss that board, was considering getting a replacement bios chip to see if that is the issue but I seriously doubt it is. I may try to nab another board in the near future and maybe not go so extreme on the overclock, maybe dial it way back and see how far the X5470 can undervolt.


----------



## Retrorockit

My X5470 is at 1.1125V. at stock speed.


----------



## Schnupper

My old 775 build finally died this week RIP. I had an e8500 that I actually purchased from the marketplace here back in december of 2010. It was one of the first overclocks I did successfully. It was at 4.9ghz for a while at high voltage 1.46 if i recall correctly before I upgraded to a 3770k. I gave that build to a buddy who used it daily at [email protected] till its death this week. Honestly I miss the challenge of the 775 overclocking compared to today. This socket really got me hooked on tinkering with computers and electronics in general.


----------



## Hydroplane

Schnupper said:


> My old 775 build finally died this week RIP. I had an e8500 that I actually purchased from the marketplace here back in december of 2010. It was one of the first overclocks I did successfully. It was at 4.9ghz for a while at high voltage 1.46 if i recall correctly before I upgraded to a 3770k. I gave that build to a buddy who used it daily at [email protected] till its death this week. Honestly I miss the challenge of the 775 overclocking compared to today. This socket really got me hooked on tinkering with computers and electronics in general.


Yeah these chips are tougher than people think... last a decade after running at 4.9 1.46v for a while lol

My Q9550 still runs after a decade at 1.4v, heck it can still hold a 4 ghz OC more or less


----------



## TwilightRavens

Hydroplane said:


> Yeah these chips are tougher than people think... last a decade after running at 4.9 1.46v for a while lol
> 
> My Q9550 still runs after a decade at 1.4v, heck it can still hold a 4 ghz OC more or less


Meanwhile I killed 3 775 boards before I’ve even degraded one of the chips.


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> Meanwhile I killed 3 775 boards before I’ve even degraded one of the chips.


I've gone through 2 AIO coolers and still haven't killed the e5450 that's OC'd that is being cooled by them. over 1.45 volts on the cpu.


----------



## Skylinestar

My motherboard is based on intel G31 chipset. Does it support Core 2 Quad Q8400 CPU?
The mobo listing shows all 65W CPU but none for >95W CPU? Power delivery/VRM not beefy enough?
https://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=505#cpusupport

I plan to buy a Q8400 (if it support). Will my DDR2-800 RAM be the major bottleneck here?


----------



## Retrorockit

The listing shows a Q8400s, not a Q8400. I would go for the Q9505s, or a Q9550s if you can get a deal on one. The other 65W option is an E7500 with a pinmod to 3.66GHz which in single thread apps is actually pretty potent.
Now this is where it get's interesting ( with me it usually does).
Looking at the closest MB match I could find I'm seeing mostly what could be 65W Quads ( UBM doesn'y discern 65W vs. 95W Q9505s,Q9505 CPUs). But a lot of Q6600 (G0 is 95W), and some 80W ( E5450) and 95W (X5450) Xeons.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Biostar-G31-M7-TE/352
E5450 is an 80W =Q9650 Xeon and dirt cheap. Maybe the Xeon BIOS mod removes the 65W Limit? Maybe older BIOS allowed 95W who knows.
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-77...uad,series-xeon,fsb-1333,node-45nm&tdp-max=80

DDR2-800=DDR3 1066 so no big deal really. Getting 8GB seems possible. Nemix RAM sells 4 GB DDR2 modules. I've had good results with a GTX10603GB with my similar Optiplex 380 X5470.

Here is an outlier. X5482 Xeon 3.2Ghz, 8GB RAM. Supposedly the chipset supports 1600FSB.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/8286915
But it begs the question why not a faster X5470 3.33 120W?
My Optiplex 380 was a 2 core 65W 2 RAM slot machine but G41 chipset (so DDR3) but runs an X5470 just fine.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942


----------



## Hydroplane

Skylinestar said:


> My motherboard is based on intel G31 chipset. Does it support Core 2 Quad Q8400 CPU?
> The mobo listing shows all 65W CPU but none for >95W CPU? Power delivery/VRM not beefy enough?
> https://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=505#cpusupport
> 
> I plan to buy a Q8400 (if it support). Will my DDR2-800 RAM be the major bottleneck here?


How much is a Q8400 worth now? Might as well give it a shot


----------



## Skylinestar

Hydroplane said:


> How much is a Q8400 worth now? Might as well give it a shot


approx USD10.
Got a feeling it won't support any Yorkfield. 
http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-Intel_(chipsets)/G31_Express.html


----------



## Retrorockit

Skylinestar said:


> approx USD10.
> Got a feeling it won't support any Yorkfield.
> http://www.cpu-upgrade.com/mb-Intel_(chipsets)/G31_Express.html


Here's the Deliided CPU finder filtered for 65W CPUs.
https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-77...s-xeon,fsb-1333,fsb-1600,node-45nm&tdp-max=65


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> The listing shows a Q8400s, not a Q8400. I would go for the Q9505s, or a Q9550s if you can get a deal on one. The other 65W option is an E7500 with a pinmod to 3.66GHz which in single thread apps is actually pretty potent.
> Now this is where it get's interesting ( with me it usually does).
> Looking at the closest MB match I could find I'm seeing mostly what could be 65W Quads ( UBM doesn'y discern 65W vs. 95W Q9505s,Q9505 CPUs). But a lot of Q6600 (G0 is 95W), and some 80W ( E5450) and 95W (X5450) Xeons.
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Biostar-G31-M7-TE/352
> E5450 is an 80W =Q9650 Xeon and dirt cheap. Maybe the Xeon BIOS mod removes the 65W Limit? Maybe older BIOS allowed 95W who knows.
> https://www.delidded.com/lga-771-77...uad,series-xeon,fsb-1333,node-45nm&tdp-max=80
> 
> DDR2-800=DDR3 1066 so no big deal really. Getting 8GB seems possible. Nemix RAM sells 4 GB DDR2 modules. I've had good results with a GTX10603GB with my similar Optiplex 380 X5470.
> 
> Here is an outlier. X5482 Xeon 3.2Ghz, 8GB RAM. Supposedly the chipset supports 1600FSB.
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/8286915
> But it begs the question why not a faster X5470 3.33 120W?
> My Optiplex 380 was a 2 core 65W 2 RAM slot machine but G41 chipset (so DDR3) but runs an X5470 just fine.
> https://www.userbenchmark.com/System/Dell-OptiPlex-380/1942


It probably would work with the other quads but I think the only thing stopping it from working would be the lack of microcodes in bios, if the board does support the lower power Yorkfields you could probably remove some P4 microcodes and add in some of the Q9000 chips, but i’m not 100% sure, 775 cpu support is all over the place. And the VRM’s might not be able to handle 95w-130w chips.


----------



## Retrorockit

The Q8xxx chips are newer than the Q9xxx series. The microcode should be there. I think I recall seeing a datasheet with a newer low voltage VID table for the newer CPUs, but I didn't go back and see when they changed it.


----------



## Retrorockit

Since that can handle an LGA771 swap the X5270 3.5Ghz 2 core is possible. But pinmodded E7400 or E7500 would work also. For single thread gaming it would be a nice option.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Hey ladies and gents, hope you all are behaving yourselves. 

Was just curious, what would a EVGA 790I Ultra be worth these days?

Thanks


----------



## kithylin

PimpSkyline said:


> Hey ladies and gents, hope you all are behaving yourselves.
> 
> Was just curious, what would a EVGA 790I Ultra be worth these days?
> 
> Thanks


The current market price for those boards is $100 used including shipping / free shipping.


----------



## Hydroplane

kithylin said:


> The current market price for those boards is $100 used including shipping / free shipping.


Pretty good for a 10+ year mobo


----------



## PimpSkyline

kithylin said:


> The current market price for those boards is $100 used including shipping / free shipping.


Thank you sir/ma'am 



Hydroplane said:


> Pretty good for a 10+ year mobo


Yeah not to bad, i was expecting $300+ lol


----------



## schuck6566

PimpSkyline said:


> Hey ladies and gents, hope you all are behaving yourselves.
> 
> Was just curious, what would a EVGA 790I Ultra be worth these days?
> 
> Thanks


Probably a better place to ask --> https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...till-rockin-2015-2016-2017-will-ever-die.html <--- Still a bunch of peeps active there also.  Edit: I see others have already answered you.


----------



## Retrorockit

I came across a Youtube video of how to unlock the fsb using Clockgen on a Dimension 9200. He got up to 311 from the 266 base clock.
This would apply to the Dell Dimension 9200, E520, 9200C, XPS 410,XPS210. These are all 4 phase BTX MB that can support QX6800 CPUs. They overclock very well.
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=dimension...b=v195-1&iax=videos&ia=videos&iai=X85Wh9o4K4E


----------



## speed_demon

Big props for using DDG. 

I had no idea this thread was still kicking around. I really got a lot of value from my Q6600 system - It went from powering my gaming rig in the GTX 8800 era to sitting in a corner quietly chugging away at home server duty for more than a decade. I did the pin mod to bump FSB up to 1333 for a modest OC and then let it do it's thing. Man do I wish I could find another setup that was as rock solid dependable as that. I don't think it'll happen outside of using server grade parts TBH. 

In the end it took lightning striking my house to kill the little Q6600. 

Now that I think of it, I have a 771 to 775 adapter here to give away if anybody is interested in it. I'll post up a freebie thread with more details in a bit.


----------



## Retrorockit

I loved my Dimension E520. Benchmarking at 3.72Ghz and 2nd place at CPUZ for 2 years @ 4GHz. But the MB caps got old. A known issue with Dells from that era. It was my first OC project. A tough nut to crack too back then. I have a fresh XPS 410 sitting around and a few more tricks up my sleeve now ( my previous post).Bigger (HUUUUGE) fan and better XPS/BTX heatsink. I even have a Dell BTX H2O/ Peltier hybrid cooler sitting around.
Also a way to OC just 2 cores. I could have done that before but I didn't know most games were single thread, so I thought it was irrelevant. I mostly just ran benchmarks and they reward core count. There's still some fun to be had with 65nm LGA775.


----------



## KingT

One Love 4 775 soc. , 

CHEERS..


----------



## Retrorockit

speed_demon said:


> Big props for using DDG.
> 
> Man do I wish I could find another setup that was as rock solid dependable as that. I don't think it'll happen outside of using server grade parts TBH.


 A lot of those early Q6600 (95W G0) machines were originally designed to run Pentium D 130W CPUs. The BTX P4 stuff was designed for 3.73GHz stock speeds. A Q6600 3GHz was childs play for those old MB.


----------



## Retrorockit

I just bought another Dell BTX motherboard. XPS430. X48 chipset. One of the few DDR3 BTX boards that will accept a 130W CPU. I'm guessing it will hold 16GB.
I've Throttlestop overclocked the XPS420 with a QX9650 which is the DDR2 version. I'm almost done with my E bike projects so may get back to building some weird old computers again.


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm having a problem with my Optiplex 380. One stick of my Gskills Ripjaws 2x4GB DDR3 1333 CAS7 died. RMA'd it and the new kit won't boot. I also got some Hynix DDR3 1333 2x4GB ( advertised as CAS6 at Newegg, but CAS9 at that [email protected]!) They won't boot either. I wonder if all the new RAM is high density x128, and the x64 I need is going to have to be old stuff? Reset the CMOS, set BIOS defaults, nothing runs except the old Kingston 2x4GB kit. Really unhappy because One of the old 4GB modules would run my itself. Now I have 0 4GB modules.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> I'm having a problem with my Optiplex 380. One stick of my Gskills Ripjaws 2x4GB DDR3 1333 CAS7 died. RMA'd it and the new kit won't boot. I also got some Hynix DDR3 1333 2x4GB ( advertised as CAS6 at Newegg, but CAS9 at that [email protected]!) They won't boot either. I wonder if all the new RAM is high density x128, and the x64 I need is going to have to be old stuff? Reset the CMOS, set BIOS defaults, nothing runs except the old Kingston 2x4GB kit. Really unhappy because One of the old 4GB modules would run my itself. Now I have 0 4GB modules.




The kit I used in my nForce 790i, you might be able to find somewhere, it worked flawlessly for me and is not high density RAM, G.SKILL F3-2133C9D-8GXL RipjawsX Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) should be the model to look for, lower speed bins of that kit should work without issue as well, i was able to get 1866mhz at cl8.


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks for the reply but my old Opti 380 G41 only runs at 1066 RAM speed. 1333 modules and 1600 should be able to run that but IDK if faster stuff will go that slow. They sent me the same kit I had been running for 2 years. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> Thanks for the reply but my old Opti 380 G41 only runs at 1066 RAM speed. 1333 modules and 1600 should be able to run that but IDK if faster stuff will go that slow. They sent me the same kit I had been running for 2 years. Not sure what's going on.


In my personal experience newer DDR3 that's designed to run on 1.50v for Dram voltage seems to be "hit and miss" in terms of compatibility for 775 platforms. Sometimes it works, most of the time it doesn't. Generally I have had a lot more success getting older DDR3 that originally was designed to run at 1.65v to work on 775 systems. Remember that 1.5v DDR3 came out after the "Sandy Bridge Era" and was designed for those computers and everything else that came after that still used DDR3. I know there is "low voltage" DDR3L designed to run at 1.5v, but that doesn't seem to work very well for 775 systems either. And pretty much any DDR3 you buy brand new today is all going to be 1.5v ram anymore. The only way to get older ram is to find an exact model number of older ram that you know worked at 1.65v and then find someone still selling that old ram new-old-stock, or buy it used online somewhere.


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm not seeing 1.65V. listed as an OEM Voltage for DR3. Just aftermarket overclocked parts. My Dell is only going to be running at 1.5V. 1066 speed due to the locked BIOS.
But the RAM that was working for me was purchased in 2015. The same part# now isn't working. So something does seem to be different. Nemix RAM sells Dell rated memory, but I haven't looked for 4GB modules that won't be listed for the Opti 380 anyway. Officially it only supports 4GB RAM. I'll see what Gskill has to say.


----------



## schuck6566

Have you tried the 1066 ripjaws? https://www.gskill.com/specification/165/176/1532077686/F3-8500CL7S-4GBRL-Specification


----------



## Retrorockit

I'll see if they can send me a set of those.


----------



## Retrorockit

Gskill just wants to send me some CAS9 1066 RAM. I'd rather have my single good stick of CAS7 back. I suppose it's all they have.
Nemix RAM sells some Dell Optiplex RAM and it's 1rx8. The Hynix that also isn't running is 2rx8. So that's the only indication I have for a solution.


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> Gskill just wants to send me some CAS9 1066 RAM. I'd rather have my single good stick of CAS7 back. I suppose it's all they have.
> Nemix RAM sells some Dell Optiplex RAM and it's 1rx8. The Hynix that also isn't running is 2rx8. So that's the only indication I have for a solution.


At least it's actually 1066 ram that the system was designed for. That should (in theory anyway) be optimal for that system in terms of compatibility.


----------



## Retrorockit

I paid for CAS7 DDR3 1333 and it worked fine at 1066 CAS7. With a locked BIOS CAS latency is the only RAM performance spec I care about. [email protected] sucks.
I just got in a Dell X48 motherboard that runs 1333, and maybe even 1600 DDR3 with 400fsb enabled. No idea if these modules will work or not. Maybe I should throw it in a machine just to see if these modules will work with that MB before I send them back.


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm starting a retro LGA775 project. A Dell XPS 410 (aka Dimension 9200).
P4 era with 65nm LGA775 support up to QX6800 SLACP. It's a BTX mid tower and 266fsb limit. 8GB DDR2 800 Ram capacity.
I'm good for cooling and overclocking on this sytem because it's just a bigger version of the Micro BTX E520 in my sig.

I'm wondering what you guys think of going with a 32 bit OS to free up some RAM to run a 4GB GPU? Since SSE3 is all the CPU supports maybe it wouldn't hurt much.
How much would that limit the usefulnees of the computer for benchmareking etc.
The other question is I can overclock just 2 cores of the QX6800 G0 CPU if I want to. Or just overclock the X6800 B2 to start with. Maybe that's just as goood for this ancient relic.
I found a Youtube of an fsb software overclock of the Dim.9200 so I may get some headroom there also. I have some DDR2 1066 modules if that moves with the fsb tweak.
Are there any old 4GB GPUs faster than the 3GB GTX1060? 2 slot full length cards are OK in this I think.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> I'm starting a retro LGA775 project. A Dell XPS 410 (aka Dimension 9200).
> P4 era with 65nm LGA775 support up to QX6800 SLACP. It's a BTX mid tower and 266fsb limit. 8GB DDR2 800 Ram capacity.
> I'm good for cooling and overclocking on this sytem because it's just a bigger version of the Micro BTX E520 in my sig.
> 
> I'm wondering what you guys think of going with a 32 bit OS to free up some RAM to run a 4GB GPU? Since SSE3 is all the CPU supports maybe it wouldn't hurt much.
> How much would that limit the usefulnees of the computer for benchmareking etc.
> The other question is I can overclock just 2 cores of the QX6800 G0 CPU if I want to. Or just overclock the X6800 B2 to start with. Maybe that's just as goood for this ancient relic.
> I found a Youtube of an fsb software overclock of the Dim.9200 so I may get some headroom there also. I have some DDR2 1066 modules if that moves with the fsb tweak.
> Are there any old 4GB GPUs faster than the 3GB GTX1060? 2 slot full length cards are OK in this I think.


R9 290X would be a bit faster, but it would also be a 300W card though you could undervolt it to sip power (190W or so with adequate tweaking) can be had for decent prices nowadays. But it only supports back to Vista 32-bit, so if you were planning to go with XP that would be a no go. Other than that really a 1650S would be faster but no 32-bit drivers.


----------



## Retrorockit

TwilightRavens said:


> R9 290X would be a bit faster, but it would also be a 300W card though you could undervolt it to sip power (190W or so with adequate tweaking) can be had for decent prices nowadays. But it only supports back to Vista 32-bit, so if you were planning to go with XP that would be a no go. Other than that really a 1650S would be faster but no 32-bit drivers.


 Thanks for the reply. 290X sounds good. Old enough not to have the Dell BTX BIOS conflict the R9-3xx (285 also) cards have. I have big PSUs so 300W is not an issuse. Probably will go with Win7 or even Win 10 32 bit just for the hell of it. I'm going to play around with a couple newer ATI cards (Fury Nano) to see if there's a workaround for the BIOS conflict. I hear if you stick in any 2nd video card the BIOS can recognize, even an old PCI card, it will boot. I have a couple X38 BTX Dells that support 16GB RAM. So I don't really need to max out this system. I just want to see if I can get it past the 4GHz barrier.

I'm not seeing an advantage over the GTX1060 3GB which doesn't need the 32 bit OS hack to run all the benchmarks. I guess I'll just stick at the 3GB GPU level for this old beast.
https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-1060-3GB-vs-AMD-R9-Nano/3646vsm58413
https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-1060-3GB-vs-AMD-R9-290X/3646vs2166
I'll save the 4-6GB GPUs for those.


----------



## TwilightRavens

Retrorockit said:


> Thanks for the reply. 290X sounds good. Old enough not to have the Dell BTX BIOS conflict the R9-3xx (285 also) cards have. I have big PSUs so 300W is not an issuse. Probably will go with Win7 or even Win 10 32 bit just for the hell of it. I'm going to play around with a couple newer ATI cards (Fury Nano) to see if there's a workaround for the BIOS conflict. I hear if you stick in any 2nd video card the BIOS can recognize, even an old PCI card, it will boot. I have a couple X38 BTX Dells that support 16GB RAM. So I don't really need to max out this system. I just want to see if I can get it past the 4GHz barrier.
> 
> I'm not seeing an advantage over the GTX1060 3GB which doesn't need the 32 bit OS hack to run all the benchmarks. I guess I'll just stick at the 3GB GPU level for this old beast.
> https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-1060-3GB-vs-AMD-R9-Nano/3646vsm58413
> https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-1060-3GB-vs-AMD-R9-290X/3646vs2166
> I'll save the 4-6GB GPUs for those.



Make sure you get one with a dual bios switch but don’t get the MSI 290X Gaming model (the one i had) if you do get one don’t plan to overclock it. If you don’t it’ll be fine its just VRM1 on that card regardless of how good your case airflow will go right up to 125C and keep climbing because the cooler sucks with anything over stock voltage in MSI afterburner. You need the dual bios switch because one is a UEFI bios and the other is a Legacy BIOS for said reasons. 

You could get a GTX 1070, sure the extra VRAM would be useless but the extra graphics horsepower will help brute force things and they can be had for under $200 regularly if your budget allows.

I’ve been playing around with a GT 1030 for fun (it’s relatively a weak gpu, but its 30W) it overclocks surprisingly well as I was able to hit +800MHz on the VRAM and with some tweaking close to 2GHz on the core, but even max overclock like that it’s maybe on par with a 750 ti but only because of the measly 64-bit memory bus and its 48GB/s memory bandwidth. With +800MHz it puts it at 60GB/s which to put into perspective is about the same speed as my 2 x 16GB TridentZ Neo DDR4 kit does at 3800MHz (16-16-16-16-36) on my 3900X/X570 Taichi combo. So that’s not really a lot of bandwidth for a GPU, but like I said it overclocks like crazy with +/- 20% on both core and memory without much effort and consumes 30W. Its not as powerful as a GTX 1060 3GB but if you are on a power budget its good, just make sure you get the GDDR5 card and not the DDR4 one because the memory bandwidth difference is massive, (17.8GB/s on the DDR4 card vs 48GB/s on GDDR5) and the 2GB limit is decent for lite gaming at 1080p or more demanding titles at 720p or 900p.

Other than those it varies, you could get an RX 580 (equal to GTX 1060 6GB), GTX 1080 (equal to Vega 64), RX 570 (about equal to the 1060 3GB) 980 ti, GTX 970 (though that’s a 4GB card with 224GB/s on 3.5GB of it, and the last 512MB is abysmally slow with just 12.4GB/s, but its equal to a R9 290X, consumes half the power and likely has better drivers (though you can forget about optimizations since release 390 was the last to support 32-bit versions of windows, the same driver that dropped Fermi support)

My recommendation would be a 980 ti as its ≈ to a 1070 and likely to also work in a Dell board. Oh and this appliesto any of the GeForce cards but you can find Dell OEM versions of the cards that are most likely to work in said machine, the only downside is they are all equipped with blower style coolers so they may run hotter but they also don’t dump the air in the case and actually dump it out the back of the pc completely.


----------



## Retrorockit

I have a pile of GPUs to play with. R9-285,GTX1060 3GB and 6GB, R9 Fury Nano. But I've found with an 8GB RAM limit there can be a bottleneck in the Unigine benchmarks with 4GB GPUs. I wouldn't want to go over that. The GTX1060 3GB solved the problem I had with a GTX1050Ti 4GB. I thought maybe a 32bit OS would free up some RAM. But I'm not seeing anything 4GB worth buying that's much better than the 1060 3GB I already own. Plenty good for a P4 era box anyway. I'll try my 6GB GTX1060 before I buy anything else like that. I'll just skip the 32 bit OS idea. I wanted to see if it was going to do anything amazing for me.
I have some cooling mods I've wanted to try on a BTX and finally found a Mid tower with a 4 phase VRM to play with. All my old ones died from bad capacitors so I just had this one redone for the overclock.


----------



## agentx007

> I'm wondering what you guys think of going with a 32 bit OS to free up some RAM to run a 4GB GPU?





Retrorockit said:


> But I've found with an 8GB RAM limit there can be a bottleneck in the Unigine benchmarks with 4GB GPUs. I wouldn't want to go over that. I thought maybe a 32bit OS would free up some RAM. But I'm not seeing anything 4GB worth buying that's much better than the 1060 3GB I already own. Plenty good for a P4 era box anyway. I'll try my 6GB GTX1060 before I buy anything else like that. I'll just skip the 32 bit OS idea. I wanted to see if it was going to do anything amazing for me.


How using 32-bit OS is enabling you to use 3GB GPUs ?


----------



## Retrorockit

There was an old trick to run 2GB GPUs with a 32 bit OS that had a supposed 4GB RAM "limit". That was to run 6GB of RAM, and the GPU could access the extra RAM from the top down. The GPU and OS had separate areas of RAM to run in.
I was running into issues with 4GB GPUs and 8GB RAM on 64 bit OS, and wondered if the 32 bit OS trick was worth looking into. But I'm finding that 4GB GPUs are either old, or low end (1050Ti) cards, and that 3GB versions of 6GB (GTX1060) cards are the best solution to the problem. Especially since Gigabyte makes an OC version that closes the performance gap to the 6GB cards.
The 3GB solution works up to 1080 Medium in Supersposition, but falls flat at 1080 Extreme due to lack of GPU RAM. But most sytems with an actual 8GB RAM limit are either very old DDR2 machines, or 2 RAM slot DDR3 low end machines.
The 3GB GPU solution got me past some issues with Unigine Valley which would like 12GB RAM anyway. And into the lower end of Supersposition at 60fps.
Considering it's a low end Dell Optiplex 380 Micro BTX which was sold as a 2 core,4GB office machine,and now has an X5470 Xeon 3.33Ghz,8GB DDR3 1066,SSD, and GTx 1060 3GB. I consider it a success.
https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/11864164


----------



## Retrorockit

I've started putting together some projects from my Dell BTX junk pile. Precision T3400, XPS420, and XPS430.
Most of them are straight forward 45nm QX9650 builds with X38, X48 chipsets.
BUt the XPS 410 has an actual 8GB RAM limit, 65nm CPU limit. It will be a QX6800 G0 project. This is the Mid tower version of the Dimension E520 in my sig. So my baseline is the 4GHz CPUZ I had with that, and 3.73GHz gaming. I'm hoping with some better cooling mods, and some extra tweaking tricks to get some benchmarks to run at 4GHz.
Here is my question. 
With only SSE3 instruction set what benchmarks will, and will not run? I'm also looking into a 2 core overclock E6500k for my Opti 380 with no SSE4. So I need to know what I'm giving up with these systems?


I also have the option of overclocking only 2 cores which may make sense for older games anyway. What SSE3 benchmarks represent single thread gaming?
The T3400 supports 2x PCI 16X GPUs so don't be afraid to pitch an old school SLI setup for that one. I have a local computer hoarder who has a garage full of this stuff. IDK what's available there yet. I don't think he does either!

I've got my BTX Frankenstein air cooler built. Delta AFC1512DG (150x50mm 259cfm) ducted to a 6x8mm heatpipe cooler (From XPS700/710/720)# 0TJ258.
3-U tubes,6 pipes sticking up not 6 heatpipe 12 tubes like a Scythe Ninja.
IDK how to wire it up, but my junk pile icludes a Dell H2C BTX AIO Peltier water loop cooler. Where that ends up will probably depend on how the T3400 with it's 3 phase VRM can overclock.
The XPS 410 is a relic, but with 4 phase VRM it's still beastly. I had this one recapped for this project.

I can't find it to link to it but I came across a Dell X38 system with a Q9550 A3.4 GHz. That's interesting because with a locked BIOS it looks like a BSEL tapemod form 333 to 400fsb. A different pin gets taped than the old Q6600 3GHz mod, which also works for the E7500 3.67GHz. Not sure if it was the Q9550, or the Q9550s because not all benchmarks differentiate that. But X38/48 doesn't support Xeon swaps so this would be a nice bump up from the Q9650, and a tick faste than the X5470 swap also.


----------



## Retrorockit

I fired up a Dell XPS 420 BTX (X38) mid tower.I actually had some NOS DDR2 800 4GB 512x64 modules already. Nemix RAM had no idea if they were low density or not.
Of course once I had it running things started to happen.
QX9650, 12GB RAM, and GTx 1060 6GB, Alphacool skived copper heatsinks on the VRM. Played with SETfsb to 374MHz fsb and got it up to 4.3GHz with throttlestop.
Ran hot with the XPS 720 heatsink. swapped in the home made 150x50 259cfm Delta fan version and problem solved.
So far I've just run it outdoors in the car porch 90*F. Florida weather, and no internet there so no validations.No drivers loaded either. Just an OS and some tuning apps.
4.15Ghz seems stable. I need to get the pinmod to 400fsb going and start over from there. I'll se if I can get it bench stable at 10.5x400 4.2 Ghz.
But 4.3Ghz isn't just an illusion. I can edit TS to overclock just 2 cores like a modern turbo setting. hard to tell where this might end up.


----------



## schuck6566

Retrorockit said:


> I fired up a Dell XPS 420 BTX (X38) mid tower.I actually had some NOS DDR2 800 4GB 512x64 modules already. Nemix RAM had no idea if they were low density or not.
> Of course once I had it running things started to happen.
> QX9650, 12GB RAM, and GTx 1060 6GB, Alphacool skived copper heatsinks on the VRM. Played with SETfsb to 374MHz fsb and got it up to 4.3GHz with throttlestop.
> Ran hot with the XPS 720 heatsink. swapped in the home made 150x50 259cfm Delta fan version and problem solved.
> So far I've just run it outdoors in the car porch 90*F. Florida weather, and no internet there so no validations.No drivers loaded either. Just an OS and some tuning apps.
> 4.15Ghz seems stable. I need to get the pinmod to 400fsb going and start over from there. I'll se if I can get it bench stable at 10.5x400 4.2 Ghz.
> But 4.3Ghz isn't just an illusion. I can edit TS to overclock just 2 cores like a modern turbo setting. hard to tell where this might end up.



SWEET!:thumb:


----------



## Retrorockit

Played around with the XPS420 some more.
I've got some photos and CPUZ shots up at TPU. Post#947.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-38
4.32GHz stable enough to run a short benchmark in Throttlestop. 13x333
4.2Ghz can run the long stress test. 13x324 to see if 10.5 x 400 looks possible. So far so good.
4.15Ghz 12.5x333 is a known good setting for these systems.
No AC, fan on PWM. so lots of headroom on the cooling. I'm running the OC utilities from a DVD so not enough Voltage at boot to go for the 400fsb pinmod yet.


----------



## Retrorockit

Here are the photos.
The XPS 420 Multimedia Computer.
CPUZ 4.32 Ghz and Throttlestop screen. It can run a short sress test with these sttings.
Inside it. The custon shroud to adapt the 8mm heatpipe cooler to the 150x50mm Delta fan. Also a 120x38mm cage fan mod that looks original but isn't.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Retrorockit said:


> I'm having a problem with my Optiplex 380. One stick of my Gskills Ripjaws 2x4GB DDR3 1333 CAS7 died. RMA'd it and the new kit won't boot. I also got some Hynix DDR3 1333 2x4GB ( advertised as CAS6 at Newegg, but CAS9 at that [email protected]!) They won't boot either. I wonder if all the new RAM is high density x128, and the x64 I need is going to have to be old stuff? Reset the CMOS, set BIOS defaults, nothing runs except the old Kingston 2x4GB kit. Really unhappy because One of the old 4GB modules would run my itself. Now I have 0 4GB modules.


So, I realize this reply is late (and you probably have found a solution or otherwise put this behind you), but I went through the same exact thing on the same exact PC back in late 2013. Mine is the desktop form factor one.

I got this RAM as an upgrade to the single module it originally had (of 2 GB I think?). I actually got two sets as I was upgrading another Dell (760 mini tower I think?). Neither PC would work with it and I was confused as to why as it was the right type, speed, voltage, etc. I can't remember how I came across it but I ended up finding out certain density (higher, usually) RAM didn't play nice with certain (older, usually) chipsets, so Newegg (or G.Skill, forget who I went through) let me swap out for this similar RAM and it worked. It's CL9, but it works for me. And are you sure it didn't work at 1333 MHz? I will have to check it out next time I have it running, but I was sure mine was running at that and not 1066 MHz, although I could be wrong. Does it maybe depend on the CPU FSB you're pairing it with? Older Cores 2 were 1066 MHz and newer were 1333 MHz.

I still have this PC in use as an HTPC/streaming PC with a Core 2 Duo E8600, and I've always liked Dell (I've had an unhealthy number of them...).



kithylin said:


> I know there is "low voltage" DDR3L designed to run at 1.5v, but that doesn't seem to work very well for 775 systems either.


DDR3L was 1.35V, the standard was typically 1.5V (1.65V sometimes) I believe? DDR2 was like 1.8V-ish. It surprised me because I forgot I had low voltage DDR3 stuff, so then when I upgraded to DDR4 recently with 1.35V stuff, you can imagine my initial surprise of "wait, why didn't the voltage go down this time?"

But yeah, seems to have been tricky in LGA775 systems as only so few of the late chipsets seems to have supported it, as most were DDR2 (even my X38 chipset was DDR2 and not DDR3).


----------



## Retrorockit

I believe the low Voltage modules can operate at the standard Voltage. But high Voltage aftermarket stuff doesn't have to.
The Opti 380 can handle 8GB RAM. 4GB low density modules are a little hard to find. But the 4GB low density DDR2 for the XPS 420 is a real challenge. $58 each new, and non existent used. For 4GB modules back in the day they went to FBDIMMs.

I blew up my Opti 380. Somewhere between cutting the tabs out of the socket for the Xeon, the modded BIOS, playing around with a tape mod LGA775, and my refusal to wear bifocals it all went wrong. Now I have to shell out $12 for another MB.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Poor OptiPlex, haha. Ah well, $12 isn't bad for a motherboard, especially for a PC of that age.


----------



## Retrorockit

But yeah said:


> At the time DDR2 800 was just as fast as DDR3 1066, and the chipset had 8GB for DDR3, and 16GB for DDR2. So the Dell workstation T3400, and the XPS 420 that was based on it stayed with DDR2. The secret of X38 is the hidden 400fsb support.
> Even the early i7 CPUs had DDR3 1066. Only the fastest Xeons had DDR3 1333. X48 was a big yawn because while it added DDR3
> It wasn't any faster than DDR2 1066. And the 400fsb support was already there.


----------



## Princess Garnet

True, I remember the X48 more or less being an "officially certified 400 MHz FSB" version of the X38 (which I ran at 400 MHz FSB and beyond), but the strange thing is, while the X38 did as well as the X48 with dual core CPUs, I recall feedback at the time (at least comparing the Maximus Formula and Rampage Formula) suggesting that the X48 was lending way to slightly better results with the quad core CPUs. No clue why or if it was strictly true, though.


----------



## Retrorockit

It could be the VRM got upgraded a little.


----------



## Retrorockit

I found an E520 MB in a gutted Opti 745 case. I thought it was dead, but noticed couple legs touching on the BIOS chip. I'll throw an X6800 in it and see if I can necro something interesting together.


----------



## Retrorockit

It's alive. X6800 running. The DDR2 "666" 4x2GB modules are "magically" running at 800. The PCIe 16x slot seems to be dead.
But it's the version with onboard GPU. I tried the system restore disc from my old E520. It started the OS install, and stopped due to a missing driver for the DVD ROM drive. WTH it's writing to the HDD what else does it need to do? Swapped a bunch of different DVD drives in and out. Nooooooooooooo! It's written the question to the HDD and won't proceed until it's answered.I guess I'll try a full rewrite from the installation DVD and see what happens.


----------



## Retrorockit

I got some new fans in to upgrade the 259cfm Delta 150x50mm I've been running in my BTX stufff.
The San Ace 150. 300cfm @ 3900 rpm 2.9A. #9GV1512P5H03


----------



## Retrorockit

While digging around in my fan collection I came across another Diemension E520 MB. It seems to be NOS since it has no Dell Service TAG number assigned to it. For some reason people are still asking $60-80 for these old P4 era boards. Runs every GPU I have except of course the one I really want. The R9 Fury Nano. They came with legacy BIOS But I think this one may have been flashed with a UEFI version they offered later. Not sure how to go about fixing that. Fast 4GB card on an 8GB limited system should work well most of the time. This MB responds to taking the fan load off of the MB header. Partly because of the bigass BTX fans, and partly because it's powered off of the CPU connector. But the Dell BIOS whines about the missing fan. So I ran a .12A. 50mm PWM chipset fan off of the MB header and the BIOS was happy. It might have been Twilight Ravens who told me that worked, thanks. Fresh install of Win 7 64. Now that I know it runs I need to tidy up the VRM heatsinking, put a new battery in it, and cut out the back of the PCIe 1x slot so I can run a HD3450 to make the BIOS happy if I can get the Fury Nano to work. I want to see if I can get this 2005 computer to run some benchmarks at 4GHz, and see if I can get past that a bit at CPUZ.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So holy crap, I got another EVGA 790i SLI board finally. Now I have a dilemma, I could go period correct and use my 2 GTX 285's in SLI on Vista for about that era of games or older, or I could go Win7 (or maybe 8.1) and do a similar thing but with my R9 290X. Yes I know Vista has 290X drivers, however Win7 has Vulkan support and I was thinking since the CPU will be the bottleneck I could try running all those old single threaded games with a beefy enough GPU and converting the DX9/10/11 to Vulkan through DXVK on Windows, It would help alleviate the low by todays standards IPC of the Harpertown Xeon I have and actually use all four cores. Personally the first one would give me some nostalgia, but the second one sounds like an interesting experiment.

Also this would be a best case scenario because even a 780/980 (ti) would be slower on this system because of the lack of a dedicated hardware scheduler on all of their cards and instead putting that load on an already overtaxed CPU, AMD having one since HD 7900 series has that benefit of having a hardware scheduler so no extra load on the CPU, I'd test it vs a 780 ti for science, but I don't have a 780 ti (yet).


----------



## schuck6566

TwilightRavens said:


> So holy crap, I got another EVGA 790i SLI board finally. Now I have a dilemma, I could go period correct and use my 2 GTX 285's in SLI on Vista for about that era of games or older, or I could go Win7 (or maybe 8.1) and do a similar thing but with my R9 290X. Yes I know Vista has 290X drivers, however Win7 has Vulkan support and I was thinking since the CPU will be the bottleneck I could try running all those old single threaded games with a beefy enough GPU and converting the DX9/10/11 to Vulkan through DXVK on Windows, It would help alleviate the low by todays standards IPC of the Harpertown Xeon I have and actually use all four cores. Personally the first one would give me some nostalgia, but the second one sounds like an interesting experiment.
> 
> Also this would be a best case scenario because even a 780/980 (ti) would be slower on this system because of the lack of a dedicated hardware scheduler on all of their cards and instead putting that load on an already overtaxed CPU, AMD having one since HD 7900 series has that benefit of having a hardware scheduler so no extra load on the CPU, I'd test it vs a 780 ti for science, but I don't have a 780 ti (yet).


Go with the later ver of windows, then just run the older games in Compat mode.It works for me even in windows 10. lol


----------



## Retrorockit

Nothing on this thread for 10 months.I'm glad to see it's still alive. My Opti 380 is alive again, but just a 65W Q9505s. It still has the GTX1060 3GB. I blew it up trying to get an E6500K to boot. I'm still curious about that CPU.


----------



## TwilightRavens

schuck6566 said:


> Go with the later ver of windows, then just run the older games in Compat mode.It works for me even in windows 10. lol


Eh i’m not really a big fan of Windows 10 personally, I mean yeah I use it on my Ryzen system but that’s really only for DX12. So I’ll probably go with 7 in the end.


----------



## kithylin

schuck6566 said:


> Go with the later ver of windows, then just run the older games in Compat mode.It works for me even in windows 10. lol


This actually *DOES NOT WORK.* There are quite a few games that will not work in windows 10 (or even windows 7) no matter what compatibility mode we select or use. Lots of games absolutely must be run in their intended older operating system. Windows 98, XP, Vista, ETC. They won't even work in virtual machines either. This is a big part of the reason some of us maintain LGA-775 computers: because they're compatible with older OS's for older games.


----------



## kiriakos

Retrorockit said:


> Nothing on this thread for 10 months.I'm glad to see it's still alive.


We all are alive, but the great number of similar topics this is greater than expected, divide and conquer, or in this case ... divide and confuse other members.
Today I had a glimpse of aha moment, so the use of 400 strap and push of FSB, so mostly the CPU to get stressed this is the trickery for one Q9650 to be pushed that hard.

I did pushed my own from 3G to 3.3G and earned 0.7 FPS at gaming.
So new math, 0.3G = 0.7 fps multiply that four times = Q9650 at 4.3GHz with a gain of 0.7 FPS x four = * +2.8 FPS* in a game* if the CPU did not become a burned toast.*

Some how right now, this new math made me to feel *very relaxed and very happy*, because I did not fall-in, at this pointless chase for the last bit of performance.

*15 years back* that our gaming resolution was *1024x768*, the push of the CPU this it might deliver *+28 FPS*, back then it was a gain,* today its not *at 1280x1024 (one step below than 1080P).


----------



## schuck6566

kithylin said:


> This actually *DOES NOT WORK.* There are quite a few games that will not work in windows 10 (or even windows 7) no matter what compatibility mode we select or use. Lots of games absolutely must be run in their intended older operating system. Windows 98, XP, Vista, ETC. They won't even work in virtual machines either. This is a big part of the reason some of us maintain LGA-775 computers: because they're compatible with older OS's for older games.


apologies, everything old I've tried had worked so far so hadn't realized there was a problem.


----------



## TwilightRavens

So I was thinking of somehow making a bracket of some sort to attach my old Wraith Prism cooler this socket, probably not the smartest idea, but its a perfectly good cooler going to waste otherwise and should be more than capable of cooling an X5470 with a modest overclock.


----------



## kiriakos

= LGA775 = socket and a CPU over the 3GHz mark, starts having extreme requirements at PSU 5V and 3.3V rails.
For OC adventures the PSU should be capable to deliver 45A at its rail. 
*ASUS* Boards compatible with* EPU-6 Engine*, they have additional hardware sensor this measuring actual CPU DC current in use. 
HWiNFO64 has access to this sensor, and at gaming I did discovered a Peak of *38 Ampere* and 25A as average. 

Now I have started to perform new math calculations (research) of what might seem as compatible as future upgrade to my current PSU.


----------



## kithylin

kiriakos said:


> = LGA775 = socket and a CPU over the 3GHz mark, starts having extreme requirements at PSU 5V and 3.3V rails.
> For OC adventures the PSU should be capable to deliver 45A at its rail.
> *ASUS* Boards compatible with* EPU-6 Engine*, they have additional hardware sensor this measuring actual CPU DC current in use.
> HWiNFO64 has access to this sensor, and at gaming I did discovered a Peak of *38 Ampere* and 25A as average.
> 
> Now I have started to perform new math calculations (research) of what might seem as compatible as future upgrade to my current PSU.


You're slightly misinformed there. We did away with processors pulling power off the +5v rail with the Intel Pentium4. That's what the 4 pin and 8 pin CPU_POWER plugs on the motherboard are for. This is a 12v plug and the processors pull power off the +12v rail for all LGA-775 processors that need extra power. The VRM or voltage regulator (or what you referred to as CPU DC Current) on the motherboard converts down from +12v to 1.xx volts that the processor uses. You can see this yourself if you look at the power supply wires going in to that CPU Power plug. Some power supplies that connector has all black wires but most power supplies have 2-4 yellow wires and 2-4 black wires. On computer power supplies yellow is always +12v, black is always ground. Red is the +5v rail and orange is the +3.3v connection. You will never see any power supply with red or orange wires going to the cpu power plug. The last computer processor that pulled power off the +5v rail was the Intel Pentium-III / Pentium 3. If you look backwards they didn't have the CPU Power plug on those motherboards at all so it pulled power off the ATX connector from the power supply. This is why modern power supplies have very weak +5v rails: almost nothing uses that anymore.


----------



## kiriakos

kithylin said:


> You're slightly misinformed there. We did away with processors pulling power off the +5v rail with the Intel Pentium4. That's what the 4 pin and 8 pin CPU_POWER plugs on the motherboard are for. This is a 12v plug and the processors pull power off the +12v rail for all LGA-775 processors that need extra power. The VRM or voltage regulator (or what you referred to as CPU DC Current) on the motherboard converts down from +12v to 1.xx volts that the processor uses. You can see this yourself if you look at the power supply wires going in to that CPU Power plug. Some power supplies that connector has all black wires but most power supplies have 2-4 yellow wires and 2-4 black wires. On computer power supplies yellow is always +12v, black is always ground. Red is the +5v rail and orange is the +3.3v connection. You will never see any power supply with red or orange wires going to the cpu power plug. The last computer processor that pulled power off the +5v rail was the Intel Pentium-III / Pentium 3. If you look backwards they didn't have the CPU Power plug on those motherboards at all so it pulled power off the ATX connector from the power supply. This is why modern power supplies have very weak +5v rails: almost nothing uses that anymore.


Nothing of all that makes sense, you better stick to software related theory that is your strong point.
ASUS does the measuring job by the use of specific electronic chip.
Discover of which one is it ... if you are looking for a new homework.


----------



## kithylin

kiriakos said:


> Nothing of all that makes sense, you better stick to software related theory that is your strong point.
> ASUS does the measuring job by the use of specific electronic chip.
> Discover of which one is it ... if you are looking for a new homework.


You have now demonstrated multiple times on multiple forum posts that you actually do not understand how computers work electrically. I will therefore provide you with information so you can (hopefully) understand computers and how their power systems work. Here is the information for you: Power supply unit (computer) - Wikipedia

I will attempt to explain it one more time and hopefully you can understand this time since you seem to be confused: All LGA-775 motherboards use at minimum the "ATX12v 4-pin power connector" for the CPU power plug, while some use the 4+4 pin design. This connector is 12 volts only. All LGA-775 motherboards derive all CPU power from this connector and the +12vDC rail on power supplies for the processor. This is part of the ATX standard and the standard set by Intel for LGA-775 motherboards. If you either don't believe me or still don't understand then I would suggest you refer to your user manual for the motherboard and look up what the manual for the motherboard tells you that 4 pin connector is for.

All LGA-775 motherboards have what is called a "Voltage Regulator Module" or "VRM". This takes the +12v power from the "ATX12v 4-pin power connector" and converts it down to the voltages that the processor needs to function. That is what the VRM does and that is it's function. That is also the only power source for LGA-775 processors. They do not draw any power from either the +3.3v nor the +5v rails any longer.

The "specific electronic chip" you are referring to where that thermal sensor is, is the voltage regulator control chip that exists in the VRM section and controls converting the +12v down to what the CPU needs to work. All LGA-775 motherboards have one but not all control chips have thermal sensors in them. Some do some do not.

EDIT: I am not "making up" any of this. This is part of the specification laid out by Intel on how LGA-775 motherboards should work and it's part of the ATX specification that all computers and power supplies must adhere to.


----------



## kiriakos

kithylin said:


> You have now demonstrated multiple times on multiple forum posts that you actually do not understand how computers work electrically.
> 
> EDIT: I am not "making up" any of this. This is part of the specification laid out by Intel on how LGA-775 motherboards should work and it's part of the ATX specification that all computers and power supplies must adhere to.


I do highly appreciate your positive energy at helping others, but some topics are out of your qualifications, and therefore it is reasonable of you to answer back, only when there is an actual question this is directed to you.
I will not reply either at the other topic about the graphic cards.
You made it clear that your closer friends, that you trust as information resource are the anonymous ones, which you are clueless of their whereabouts and certifications.
Have a nice day !


----------



## D-EJ915

kiriakos said:


> = LGA775 = socket and a CPU over the 3GHz mark, starts having extreme requirements at PSU 5V and 3.3V rails.
> For OC adventures the PSU should be capable to deliver 45A at its rail.
> *ASUS* Boards compatible with* EPU-6 Engine*, they have additional hardware sensor this measuring actual CPU DC current in use.
> HWiNFO64 has access to this sensor, and at gaming I did discovered a Peak of *38 Ampere* and 25A as average.
> 
> Now I have started to perform new math calculations (research) of what might seem as compatible as future upgrade to my current PSU.


This information is completely incorrect. I used to run a Q9300 at 3.52GHz on my P5Q Pro Turbo and the ancient 3.3v and 5v rails have no impact on its overclocking whatsoever.


----------



## kithylin

kiriakos said:


> I do highly appreciate your positive energy at helping others, but some topics are out of your qualifications, and therefore it is reasonable of you to answer back, only when there is an actual question this is directed to you.
> I will not reply either at the other topic about the graphic cards.
> You made it clear that your closer friends, that you trust as information resource are the anonymous ones, which you are clueless of their whereabouts and certifications.
> Have a nice day !


Some further information for you. I suggested above you review the manual and you did not do so. So I will quote the manual for you:








This is the motherboard you referred to in your post above about using the 3.3v and 5v rails. The ATX 24-pin power plug is not used to power the processor, that is used to power "everything else" on the motherboard. The processor pulls power _ONLY_ from the EATX12V connector. Which you can see is +12vDC only, like I said.


----------



## kiriakos

D-EJ915 said:


> This information is completely incorrect. I used to run a Q9300 at 3.52GHz on my P5Q Pro Turbo and the ancient 3.3v and 5v rails have no impact on its overclocking whatsoever.


I had to read the datasheet so to refresh my memory about the eight phases control chip at 12V (1MHz) automatic CPU core voltage control, with the ability this to measure DC current due it own shunt.
But one message even as mistaken one, it will not bring the end of the world as we know it. 

I am now thinking to test the Corsair CX-750W instead, this with dedicated faster switching 12V DC/DC rail, but I have heatwave here and its a bad idea to take apart the PC right now.


----------



## schuck6566

kiriakos said:


> I had to read the datasheet so to refresh my memory about the eight phases control chip at 12V (1MHz) automatic CPU core voltage control, with the ability this to measure DC current due it own shunt.
> But one message even as mistaken one, it will not bring the end of the world as we know it.
> 
> I am now thinking to test the Corsair CX-750W instead, this with dedicated faster switching 12V DC/DC rail, but I have heatwave here and its a bad idea to take apart the PC right now.


Really? That's the extent of your comment? No apology to @kithylin after treating them like they were an idiot who had no clue and needed to not comment because "some topics are out of your qualifications, and therefore it is reasonable of you to answer back, only when there is an actual question this is directed to you. " 
MAYBE you should (to paraphrase you) "Discover if what you are talking about is CORRECT before telling someone ELSE they need to do more homework".


----------



## Retrorockit

Someone at TPU posted this image. It's an LGA775 CPU with all the VID pins and GRD pins labeled.
Perfect for a VID tapemod project. Much better than the drawing which is always form the socket side.


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/pentium-dual-core-vid-points-cpu-jpg.231809/


----------



## Retrorockit




----------



## Retrorockit

I also found this cell phone app." Vmod Calculator."
This is for VRM hardmod (CPU ,GPU, whatever) It's for connecting a potentiometer to the VSENSE pin (Voltage feedback) to GRD to spoof the signal there.
You input the original CPU Voltage in mV, and the resistance in OHMS from the VSENSE pin to GRD.
The app then makes a chart of the mV the VRM will produce with various potentiometers installed there.
You could also install a pull down resistor to get a specific Voltage bump.









vMod Calculator - Apps on Google Play


Easy calculation to choose you potentiometer and predict voltage output




play.google.com





You will need to refer to the chart, or install a Volt meter to know the Voltage. The system will think the "corrected' Voltage is at the normal level.
There are sample charts there for 1.200V., and 1.45V if you click around enough.


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm looking at doing a taoemod project with the E5000 series of CPUs. Due to the 200fsb they have multipliers from 13x-16x
There will be 3 steps to this.
1- A simplified VID tapemod procedure. One size fits all C2D family CPUs.
2- BSEL tape mods to 266 and 333 fsb. Nothing really new here. Just at much higher levels due to the VID mod and high multipliers.
3- Software reduction of the high multipliers and Voltage levels. Sort of a reversed unlcocked CPU. Control by lowereing instead of raising settings.
If you have experience overclocking 45nm C2D 2 core CPUs over 4GHz I would like to know the Voltages and speeds that worked for you, so I can avoid having a toxic starting point that won't boot in SAFE Mode without the software modulation applied. A lot of entries at CPUZ seem to be showing 0V. so I haven't had much luck there.


----------



## Retrorockit

While looking at which LGA775 CPUs have SSE4 support, I found a patch from Intel that adds SSE4.2 and AVX support to any x64 CPU. Even AMD stuff.








Intel® Software Development Emulator


Product overview for the Intel® Software Development Emulator (Intel® SDE).




www.intel.com




AMD guys at Steam says it works.


----------



## Avacado

Retrorockit said:


> I'm looking at doing a taoemod project with the E5000 series of CPUs. Due to the 200fsb they have multipliers from 13x-16x
> There will be 3 steps to this.
> 1- A simplified VID tapemod procedure. One size fits all C2D family CPUs.
> 2- BSEL tape mods to 266 and 333 fsb. Nothing really new here. Just at much higher levels due to the VID mod and high multipliers.
> 3- Software reduction of the high multipliers and Voltage levels. Sort of a reversed unlcocked CPU. Control by lowereing instead of raising settings.
> If you have experience overclocking 45nm C2D 2 core CPUs over 4GHz I would like to know the Voltages and speeds that worked for you, so I can avoid having a toxic starting point that won't boot in SAFE Mode without the software modulation applied. A lot of entries at CPUZ seem to be showing 0V. so I haven't had much luck there.


I have actively been playing with a 65nm Kentsfield (QX6850) Requires 1.45v at 4000MHz 24/7. FSB 400 10x multiplier. I wish I could help with the 45nm ones, I think their voltage caps at like 1.35 right? Problem will most certainly be vDroop. On my 790i I have to set 1.55v in bios to get 1.45v native.


----------



## Retrorockit

Avacado said:


> I have actively been playing with a 65nm Kentsfield (QX6850) Requires 1.45v at 4000MHz 24/7. FSB 400 10x multiplier. I wish I could help with the 45nm ones, I think their voltage caps at like 1.35 right? Problem will most certainly be vDroop. On my 790i I have to set 1.55v in bios to get 1.45v native.


. My Dimension E520 needed 1.5875V. in the Throttlestop for 4GHz (15x266 baby).. I didn't run that speed long enough to work it back down. Just a 2nd place at CPUZ in 2015 with the QX6800.was all I wanted Getting the big Delta fan off of the MB header helped in the Dell.I have much better cooling stuff now than I did back then.
The factory Voltage for 45nm limit'is around 1.36V. But guys OC them up to 1.45V.
Thanks for the reply on Voltage. the Q6700 are al G0 stepping and 10X multi. So with tape I can probably get there in a dell t3400 workstation. It will sure be agood VRM test of that system.


----------



## Retrorockit

I actually own all of the 65nm C2X chips. X6800,QX6700,QX6800, and QX6850. But the first 2 are the B2,B3 steppings that can't take much heat.


----------



## Avacado

Retrorockit said:


> I actually own all of the 65nm C2X chips. X6800,QX6700,QX6800, and QX6850. But the first 2 are the B2,B3 steppings that can't take much heat.


Iv'e got the heat covered!


----------



## Retrorockit

I have some photos of my all Dell parts BTX air cooling on page 102 here.








-=LGA775 Club=-


Played around with the XPS420 some more. I've got some photos and CPUZ shots up at TPU. Post#947. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-overclocking-desktop-pcs.235975/page-38 4.32GHz stable enough to run a short benchmark in Throttlestop. 13x333 4.2Ghz can run the long...




www.overclock.net




A 150x50mm dual CPU Dell workstation fan 275cfm, and an XPS heatsink with 8mm pipes. The woodwork covers up the plastic surgery scars.
I do have the Dell XPS720 BTX H2C Pelier water loop if ever need it. Grabbed it for $20!








Dell XPS 710 H2C Performance Gaming System - Page 4


Last summer, Dell agreed to purchase Alienware in a controversial merger of two very different companies. Alienware, who was - Page 4




hothardware.com


----------



## storm-chaser

Retrorockit said:


> The factory Voltage for 45nm limit'is around 1.36V. But guys OC them up to 1.45V.


Im slightly above the limit but never had any problems this was my 24/7 OC for a very long time.


----------



## Retrorockit

Thanks for that. It's about the speed I want to run, and on Dells it's going to be VID tape mods for Voltage. Unless I have a C2X running. Most Dells won't accept those but I have a few that do.
I just put together an LGA775 backup computer. Nothing too exciting so far.2.83 GHz Q9505s 65W 4 core,12 Gb DDR3 1333, and GTX1050Ti 4GB.
It's an Optiplex XE which only came in DT and USFF sizes. The Zotac GTX 1050 Mini is 2 slots wide, but has a single slot bracket. using Dells 90* riser card it actually fits. I may have trimmed a little plastic to clear some I/O headers. I had already cut that for use in BTX Mini Towers. The XE is listed as a SOHO Server. XE stands for Extreme Environment. Cooling and 4 phase VRM got my interest. But the 95W G45 chipset limits my OC options. E6500K wouldn't boot first try. I'm looking at taping an E7600 to 3.83GHz, but I also have a couple Pentium 2 core E5300 on the way. If i can tape it to 13x333fsb I'll be there (4.33GHz). But no SSE4 makes it less exciting. The XE PSU actually has a 24V 3A.USB. rail that can be regulated down to 12V. ( about 75W) to run a bigger GPU. I've had a GTX10603GB in there. But getting the extra heat out of the small case would be a project.
The real reason for the backup computer is I want to see if i can get a QX9650 to run in an Optiplex 380. The G41 chipset goes to 130W and lists support for that CPU. I've seen a couple at userbenchmark on ASUS G41 boards. I've had a 120 W Xeon X5470 in it already. The 2 RAM slots limits me to 8GB so the GTX1060 3GB will probably stay there. That's where I'm hoping for a decent overclock. One way or another I want a +4GHz Dell Optiplex.


----------



## kithylin

storm-chaser said:


> Im slightly above the limit but never had any problems this was my 24/7 OC for a very long time.


I have melted a few 45nm Core2duo chips before @ 1.50v @ around 4.3~4.4 Ghz, they typically only last a couple weeks, some end up degrading sooner than that. I don't know how you managed to get a 45nm quad core chip to last very long at those volts.


----------



## Retrorockit

I had a QX9650 at 4.33GHz on 1.40 V. in an XPS 420. 1.5V is too much for 45nm. No testing just ran it and parked it. But I don't think the R0 stepping e5xx chips will need as much Voltage. The 4 cores are only 65W. Q9550s, and Q9505s. A lot of people say 1.45V. is the limit. In my case I can tape it a little high and then pull it back down with Throttlestop software.


----------



## Retrorockit

kithylin said:


> I have melted a few 45nm Core2duo chips before @ 1.50v @ around 4.3~4.4 Ghz, they typically only last a couple weeks, some end up degrading sooner than that. I don't know how you managed to get a 45nm quad core chip to last very long at those volts.


Temperature may have as much to do with degradation as Voltage. The R0 stepping I'm looking at need less Voltage, and have higher thermal limits too The Q9550s R0 is a 65W 4core
with 76*C.limit per Intel..


----------



## kithylin

Retrorockit said:


> Temperature may have as much to do with degradation as Voltage. The R0 stepping I'm looking at need less Voltage, and have higher thermal limits too The Q9550s R0 is a 65W 4core
> with 76*C.limit per Intel..


The C2D chips I mentioned before were in a customer water loop and run under chilled water for trying to hit world records in overclocking. They were always kept at < 50c when running. But some how they died pretty fast. I would assume that 45nm C2D chips should always be kept below 1.50v at all times to survive any length of time at above 4 ghz. 1.45 <-> 1.48v is right against the limits of safe for those chips.


----------



## storm-chaser

kithylin said:


> The C2D chips I mentioned before were in a customer water loop and run under chilled water for trying to hit world records in overclocking. They were always kept at < 50c when running. But some how they died pretty fast. I would assume that 45nm C2D chips should always be kept below 1.50v at all times to survive any length of time at above 4 ghz. 1.45 <-> 1.48v is right against the limits of safe for those chips.


This was my cooler, I think it was a thermalright 120 extreme? Sound right? I think my voltage was about 1.45 - 1.46, sound right?

I also played COD 2 on this machine and Half Life II / HL 1 for a number of years so it wasnt just sitting around. Granted it wasnt my primary desktop, but it was set up this way for about a decade. It's not overclocked anymore but runs fine. I never had any degradation at all, as far as I know. And it was benched up until the end because I was always tinkering with it. Never needed more voltage to go the same speed, that much I can tell you.

Asus P5Q3 motherboard (very good board).










ThermalRight 120 extreme IIRC









QX6850 and Q9650. The 6850 was a dud and only went about 3.7 reliably on the same hardware. Or maybe I'm just not as good at overclocking as I think I am


----------



## kithylin

storm-chaser said:


> This was my cooler, I think it was a thermalright 120 extreme? Sound right? I think my voltage was about 1.45 - 1.46, sound right?


I'm not going to say anything "yes or no" as to that because if you set it to 1.46v and your chip melts.. I don't want you to come back and blame me. But personally right about 1.4~1.475v is where I've run 45nm C2D chips for a long time with no issues before.


----------



## Retrorockit

The QX6850 is completely different than the QX9650. 3.7 is about what most people get. On the QX6800 G0 (same chip 266fsb) that was good for 2nd place at CPUZ in 2015. Others were close so I added another multi for 3.998GHz and that held up for a couple years..Note the locked Dell Dimension BTX MB. It's still a top 10 score.








Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6800 @ 3989.4 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[bg4n0r] Validated Dump by BTXTREME (2015-09-28 03:04:25) - MB: Dell 0WG864 - RAM: 8192 MB




valid.x86.fr












Top 15 Highest frequencies for Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Extreme CPU Q6800 @ 2.93GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


CPU-Z VALIDATOR is the world-recognized standard for system analysis & performance validation




valid.x86.fr




Voltages of 1.5V and up are common with those.


----------



## Retrorockit

I've gotten into a strange little project. An Optiplex XE Desktop ( no tower option for this). It was designed to run in up to 130*F ambient environments. At userbenchmark they're all stock 2 cores and onboard GPUs. The 300W PSU has a 24V. 3A. rail. So 216W 12V. 18A. is all there is to work with. 65W Q9505s, 12GB DDR3 1333RAM, and a Zotac GTX1050Ti Mini 4GB so far. There's a trick with Dell Desktops. The whole rear I/O panel lifts out straight up, and there's a 90* bracket for a full height GPU. Sideways.









The 2 slot 1 bracket Zotac fits. Due to the PSU limitation I think an R0 2 core will be the way to go for an overclock. The 4 core R0 are only 65W so maybe 35W base for the E7600. It can be BSEL taped to 3.83GHz. But I may have to learn the VID pinmods also. I have a couple Pentium E5300 on the way. BSEL from 200-333=13x333=4.33GHz. It loses SSE4 doing that. But the 4phase VRM is there, and some cooling parts from an old 120W PentiumD Dell desktop should keep heat under control. An E6500K wouldn't boot for me or I would be there already. This is only the 2nd 4 pahse VRM Dell BTX motherboard I've come across. I can physically install an MSI GTX1060 3GB, and power it from the 24V. rail with a transformer. The 95W chipset and locked BIOS aren't giving me any better 4 core options. I could run an ATX psu as a wall wart if I need to, and suck hot air out of the hole if I get that far with this. But with a 2.83GHz Quad, and GTX1050 it's a pretty good DT setup.
I built it as a spare web crawler in case I blow up my Opti 380 again.


----------



## Retrorockit

I fired up a Dell XPS420 Mid Tower multimedia machine. QX9650,12GB DDR2800, GTX 1660TI and 2x 120GB SSD in RAID0.(Dell BIOS option)
Delta 150x50mm fan with XPS720 BTX heatsink ( the Town and Country wood trimmed cooling setup) Throttlestop overclock 13x333=4.32GHz @70*C.
I can probably improve the cooling. But the heatsinked 3 phase VRM is about all in. If I raise the Voltage it crashes before I speed it up.
CPUZ scores are 270/1049 base speed
Overclocked are 390/1495
I haven't had it online yet.


----------



## o1dschoo1

45nm core 2 is fine on 1.45vcore as long as you can keep it really cool. Temps play alot into this.
I daily 1.45 on my windows 7 PC and have run 1.45+ on 45nm core 2 and i7 for almost 15 years now


----------



## kiriakos

Retrorockit said:


> I fired up a Dell XPS420 Mid Tower multimedia machine. QX9650 ..... But the heatsinked 3 phase VRM is about all in. If I raise the Voltage it crashes before I speed it up.


*Tomorrow will be my last day at using as primary machine the Q9650 along ASUS P5QC (a six phase board).*
While I did respect Q9650 voltage specifications, and did not add any dangerous level of voltages, this succeed to slightly injure ASUS P5QC VRM control circuit, and this is now totally unable to overclock the CPU, but still works great at stock.

If you do race so to be part of the race, this is good, I do respect that.

But my very own personal experience it did teach me something, getting in the race with a motherboard still alive after 12 years of production date, this is a truly bad idea.
What worth be OCed at Q9650 this is not the CPU clocks, but the RAM Bus.
All motherboards of that era they are limited due the old school memory controller. 

Motherboards made for Haswell they are a true step-up (double to almost triple memory bandwidth), along native support for *AVX* and* AVX2 *INTEL Instruction set extensions*. *
The sum of these technologies will assist both motherboard and CPU them to become capable to compute double the number of FPS for 1080P gaming.


----------



## Retrorockit

I missed the fun of doing this back in the day so it's all new to me. Also the challenge of overclocking locked BIOS Dells means I have to figure some things out for myself. This machine is the same as the T3400 workstation. I've picked up those MB for $14 .It's not a race. It's just for fun. I have X58 stuff with 3 channel RAM. But since I'm not a gamer I haven't found any real need for it. I may be able to find some more power for the CPU. I'll try getting the big 1.8A. Delta fan off of the MB header. When I raise the Voltage, the fan speeds up and it crashes. I've seen that before.I if you don't like LGA775 there are plenty of other threads out there.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> I've gotten into a strange little project. An Optiplex XE Desktop ( no tower option for this). It was designed to run in up to 130*F ambient environments. At userbenchmark they're all stock 2 cores and onboard GPUs. The 300W PSU has a 24V. 3A. rail. So 216W 12V. 18A. is all there is to work with. 65W Q9505s, 12GB DDR3 1333RAM, and a Zotac GTX1050Ti Mini 4GB so far. There's a trick with Dell Desktops. The whole rear I/O panel lifts out straight up, and there's a 90* bracket for a full height GPU. Sideways.
> View attachment 2546258
> 
> 
> The 2 slot 1 bracket Zotac fits. Due to the PSU limitation I think an R0 2 core will be the way to go for an overclock. The 4 core R0 are only 65W so maybe 35W base for the E7600. It can be BSEL taped to 3.83GHz. But I may have to learn the VID pinmods also. I have a couple Pentium E5300 on the way. BSEL from 200-333=13x333=4.33GHz. It loses SSE4 doing that. But the 4phase VRM is there, and some cooling parts from an old 120W PentiumD Dell desktop should keep heat under control. An E6500K wouldn't boot for me or I would be there already. This is only the 2nd 4 pahse VRM Dell BTX motherboard I've come across. I can physically install an MSI GTX1060 3GB, and power it from the 24V. rail with a transformer. The 95W chipset and locked BIOS aren't giving me any better 4 core options. I could run an ATX psu as a wall wart if I need to, and suck hot air out of the hole if I get that far with this. But with a 2.83GHz Quad, and GTX1050 it's a pretty good DT setup.
> I built it as a spare web crawler in case I blow up my Opti 380 again.


E5300 won't run 4.3 with under 1.45 vcore I can aost guarantee that. Ive had 4-5 of them over the years and everyone of them started needing voltage around 4.
Also I couldnt hit 1333 fsb on any chipset but p series aka p35/p43/p45.
I'd go e7600 tbh. That's the best bet for it to boot.


----------



## Retrorockit

o1dschoo1 said:


> E5300 won't run 4.3 with under 1.45 vcore I can aost guarantee that. Ive had 4-5 of them over the years and everyone of them started needing voltage around 4.
> Also I couldnt hit 1333 fsb on any chipset but p series aka p35/p43/p45.
> I'd go e7600 tbh. That's the best bet for it to boot.


 Thanks for the info. I have to teach myself VID Pinmodding. I'll be doing my CPU testing an a Dell T3400 X38 workstation. It's interesting they need so much Voltage. I have a 4 core QX9650 @ 4.32GHz 1.425V. I wonder why the R0 2 core is different? I just want run a Dell Optiplex past 4GHZ. But the E7600 @ 3.83 would be the daily driver. With SetFSB I might get 4GHz out of that too.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> Thanks for the info. I have to teach myself VID Pinmodding. I'll be doing my CPU testing an a Dell T3400 X38 workstation. It's interesting they need so much Voltage. I have a 4 core QX9650 @ 4.32GHz 1.425V. I wonder why the R0 2 core is different? I just want run a Dell Optiplex past 4GHZ. But the E7600 @ 3.83 would be the daily driver. With SetFSB I might get 4GHz out of that too.


Cause it's reject cores. E5xxx is silicon that didn't make the cut for e7xxx or e8xxx.
Example both my e8600s take 1.45ish vcore for 4.6ish ghz. Every e5xxx CPU I've owned needed 1.5vcore in bios to CPU valid 4.4 and it definitely wasn't stable. I haven't really played with e7xxx as I prefer the 8 series and super high fsb on core 2.
All e5xxx CPUs top at like 14-1500mhz with average around 1333ish fsb while average for e8xxx on a good board is 2000+ usually 21-2200 ish.


----------



## Retrorockit

o1dschoo1 said:


> Cause it's reject cores. E5xxx is silicon that didn't make the cut for e7xxx or e8xxx.
> Example both my e8600s take 1.45ish vcore for 4.6ish ghz. Every e5xxx CPU I've owned needed 1.5vcore in bios to CPU valid 4.4 and it definitely wasn't stable. I haven't really played with e7xxx as I prefer the 8 series and super high fsb on core 2.
> All e5xxx CPUs top at like 14-1500mhz with average around 1333ish fsb while average for e8xxx on a good board is 2000+ usually 21-2200 ish.


 That makes sense. But the E5800 @ 3.2GHz is almost as fast as the E8600.... Anyway my projects are all locked BIOS Dells. So I have to find multipliers wherever I can. Sometimes things work, and sometimes they don't. Maybe E5800 16x266 is the answer. I picked up a couple E8600. I can tape them to 400fsb. But the computers with 400fsb can run the QX9650 already, and I also did the Xeon X5470 in an Optiplex 380 which equals 2x E8600. On an unlocked system it would be the way to go. I can actually overclock just 2 cores on a QX9650.
Dells are designed to be tamper proof. I think it's fun to get something out of them. BTX means you're on your own for cooling solutions too.
I appreciate the reply and the info. on these low end CPUs.


----------



## storm-chaser

Retrorockit said:


> Thanks for that. It's about the speed I want to run, and on Dells it's going to be VID tape mods for Voltage. Unless I have a C2X running. Most Dells won't accept those but I have a few that do.
> I just put together an LGA775 backup computer. Nothing too exciting so far.2.83 GHz Q9505s 65W 4 core,12 Gb DDR3 1333, and GTX1050Ti 4GB.
> It's an Optiplex XE which only came in DT and USFF sizes. The Zotac GTX 1050 Mini is 2 slots wide, but has a single slot bracket. using Dells 90* riser card it actually fits. I may have trimmed a little plastic to clear some I/O headers. I had already cut that for use in BTX Mini Towers. The XE is listed as a SOHO Server. XE stands for Extreme Environment. Cooling and 4 phase VRM got my interest. But the 95W G45 chipset limits my OC options. E6500K wouldn't boot first try. I'm looking at taping an E7600 to 3.83GHz, but I also have a couple Pentium 2 core E5300 on the way. If i can tape it to 13x333fsb I'll be there (4.33GHz). But no SSE4 makes it less exciting. The XE PSU actually has a 24V 3A.USB. rail that can be regulated down to 12V. ( about 75W) to run a bigger GPU. I've had a GTX10603GB in there. But getting the extra heat out of the small case would be a project.
> The real reason for the backup computer is I want to see if i can get a QX9650 to run in an Optiplex 380. The G41 chipset goes to 130W and lists support for that CPU. I've seen a couple at userbenchmark on ASUS G41 boards. I've had a 120 W Xeon X5470 in it already. The 2 RAM slots limits me to 8GB so the GTX1060 3GB will probably stay there. That's where I'm hoping for a decent overclock. One way or another I want a +4GHz Dell Optiplex.


Just FYI On my Q9650 OC... I could pass AIDA64 and CPUz torture tests (and it was fine reliability wise for everything I did with it) @ 4.3 but I could never pass prime. I had to drop the voltage and clock speed a bit to get that to work and pass the test. But I always ran at 4.3GHz and it was rock solid for everything I did.










PS. I have run a QX6850 on a G41 chipset, might be one of mine. 

And then OC with throttlestop!

Sometimes the manufacturer will black list the CPU even if the chipset supports it. 

You might need a custom BIOS. That's what I had to do to get it working on my HP small form factor rig.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> That makes sense. But the E5800 @ 3.2GHz is almost as fast as the E8600.... Anyway my projects are all locked BIOS Dells. So I have to find multipliers wherever I can. Sometimes things work, and sometimes they don't. Maybe E5800 16x266 is the answer. I picked up a couple E8600. I can tape them to 400fsb. But the computers with 400fsb can run the QX9650 already, and I also did the Xeon X5470 in an Optiplex 380 which equals 2x E8600. On an unlocked system it would be the way to go. I can actually overclock just 2 cores on a QX9650.
> Dells are designed to be tamper proof. I think it's fun to get something out of them. BTX means you're on your own for cooling solutions too.
> I appreciate the reply and the info. on these low end CPUs.


It is close on core clock. Socket 775 of is all about fsb the higher the better as that's main bottleneck that and memory bandwidth. Fsb clocks affect memory bandwidth.


----------



## kithylin

kiriakos said:


> My calendar writes 4 February of 2022, its too late for me to be a hater of LGA775
> Now you may keep polluting this topic with what ever pleases you.


There is a old saying that my grandma taught me when I was very young. I think it will fit here: "If you have nothing nice to say then it's better to not say anything at all."


----------



## storm-chaser

Retrorockit said:


> The real reason for the backup computer is I want to see if i can get a QX9650 to run in an Optiplex 380. The G41 chipset goes to 130W and lists support for that CPU. I've seen a couple at userbenchmark on ASUS G41 boards


To clarify I only used a QX6850 and it was in an HP slimline, not a dell. I am not a member of this other OC forum anymore so I cant get a more clear picture for you.


----------



## o1dschoo1

storm-chaser said:


> To clarify I only used a QX6850 and it was in an HP slimline, not a dell. I am not a member of this other OC forum anymore so I cant get a more clear picture for you.
> 
> View attachment 2546799


That vcore glitch lol 2.2v


----------



## storm-chaser

o1dschoo1 said:


> That vcore glitch lol 2.2v


all your voltage are belong to me.


----------



## Retrorockit

I got QX6800 3.72GHz stable on I think 1.538V. for 3.989GHz I had to go 1.588V.. I was afraid if it crashed I wouldn't be able to get into Windows remove the overclock. So I got the validation and quit.That was the Dell in my signature. I know now I could boot Safe Mode and remove it there.My only option was a whole multiplier step. 3.72GHz straight to 4GHz..


----------



## Retrorockit

o1dschoo1 said:


> E5300 won't run 4.3 with under 1.45 vcore I can aost guarantee that. Ive had 4-5 of them over the years and everyone of them started needing voltage around 4.
> Also I couldnt hit 1333 fsb on any chipset but p series aka p35/p43/p45.
> I'd go e7600 tbh. That's the best bet for it to boot.


 I looked into it and it seems you're right about the E5xx chips. I'm now looking at the E6800 3.33GHz 12.5x266. Classic 266 to 333fsb tapemod, and I saw one going 4.15GHz at around 1.26V.
The only cheap ones I see are from China, and with Chinese New Year going on it would be about 3 weeks before they even think about shipping it. Too bad they didn't just make that in a C2D.I guess the E8600 had that spot pretty much covered.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> I looked into it and it seems you're right about the E5xx chips. I'm now looking at the E6800 3.33GHz 12.5x266. Classic 266 to 333fsb tapemod, and I saw one going 4.15GHz at around 1.26V.
> The only cheap ones I see are from China, and with Chinese New Year going on it would be about 3 weeks before they even think about shipping it. Too bad they didn't just make that in a C2D.I guess the E8600 had that spot pretty much covered.


i got a lower binned e6xxx chip i could possibly test. never really played with it .


----------



## Retrorockit

If you could give me a voltage for about 4.3GHz it would give me some idea what I have to VID tape mod it to. The old Q6600 tape trick should get it to 333fsb.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> If you could give me a voltage for about 4.3GHz it would give me some idea what I have to VID tape mod it to. The old Q6600 tape trick should get it to 333fsb.


Gimme a day or two to get windows installed on my p45 ud3p and I'll test it on air


----------



## Retrorockit

No hurry since I won't have one for a while anyway.


----------



## kithylin

o1dschoo1 said:


> Gimme a day or two to get windows installed on my p45 ud3p and I'll test it on air


I miss that motherboard. I still want to get another one used some day and try for more 775 OC goodness. I melted mine with custom water cooling running 45nm Core2Duo chips @ around 1.6~1.8 volts and trying to find one that would do 5 Ghz. I mean I almost physically melted the power socket for the CPU from pulling too much current through it. Then something went _POP_ in the VRM's and some chips came off the board and it's dead now.


----------



## Avacado

o1dschoo1 said:


> Gimme a day or two to get windows installed on my p45 ud3p and I'll test it on air


My p45 ud3p from ebay arrived with DOA USB. I am sending it back


----------



## o1dschoo1

kithylin said:


> I miss that motherboard. I still want to get another one used some day and try for more 775 OC goodness. I melted mine with custom water cooling running 45nm Core2Duo chips @ around 1.6~1.8 volts and trying to find one that would do 5 Ghz. I mean I almost physically melted the power socket for the CPU from pulling too much current through it. Then something went _POP_ in the VRM's and some chips came off the board and it's dead now.


Lol..... I can boot 5ghz both of my e8600s 1.5v


----------



## kithylin

o1dschoo1 said:


> Lol..... I can boot 5ghz both of my e8600s 1.5v


Booting is one thing but can you do anything useful with them? Benchmarks? Games? Is it stable enough to actually use? Etc. I can boot to desktop at 5.2~5.4 Ghz on a lot of Core2duo chips but the moment I touch start menu or any program they just BSOD everywhere so there's no point.


----------



## o1dschoo1

kithylin said:


> Booting is one thing but can you do anything useful with them? Benchmarks? Games? Is it stable enough to actually use? Etc. I can boot to desktop at 5.2~5.4 Ghz on a lot of Core2duo chips but the moment I touch start menu or any program they just BSOD everywhere so there's no point.


Cpuz etc didn't try gaming. They would probably take 1.55ish to game on


----------



## Quantum Reality

I have an Asus P6T with a Xeon  I'll be back with a CPU-Z validation tomorrow. A pity I can't search just this thread for my posts to see how many previous instances of my membership there might've been 

[ EDIT: Oops, this is an X58 board aka LGA1366, so that's my bad ]


----------



## Retrorockit

I had a Xeon X5470 running in my Opti 380. But with no higher multipler available, and the G41 chipset not resonding much (3370MHz) to SetFSB no overclock beyond that. But the 120W CPU means Dell left the 95W CPU limit off of this one. I'm hoping for a BIOS that will allow a QX9650 to run. The 380 was low end. It came with 32 bit OS, and 4GB RAM in 2 slots. But it looks like the conservative Dell engineers put a 130W VRM with the 130W chipset. I can work with that!
I did stick some Crucial Ballistix Sport in it. 2x4GB DDR31600 CAS9. It;s running CAS 6 @1066 which gives the same latency as [email protected] This got the performance of my Q9505s up to 95% ranking for that CPU. My GTX1060 3GB is at 98%.ranking. IDK if it's that specific card or that GPU. Userbenchmark is good for comparing lemons to lemons.


Dell OptiPlex 380 Performance Results - UserBenchmark


Considereing the 1.5 multiplier difference, 1/2 the cache, and 65W vs120W CPU it's pretty close to the Xeon now.


Dell OptiPlex 380 Performance Results - UserBenchmark


But I still want an overclock past 4GHz.


----------



## Quantum Reality

PLEASE DISREGARD, I posted this not remembering at first that X58 is LGA1366. WIll keep my post up as I crosslinked this one in the X58 Xeon thread.









Intel Xeon X5560 @ 3482.65 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR


[uivrhg] Validated Dump by Quantum Reality (2022-02-06 23:42:24) - MB: Asus P6T - RAM: 32768 MB




valid.x86.fr





This system has memtested successfully over three+ days of just letting the system go on repeated test cycles. I did do some Prime95 testing but I don't recall how long I ran the tests for. The heatsink/fan is a ThermoLab BADA from approx 2010 that I bought used.

The case is my old Cooler Master Storm Scout which I've had since late 2009, and it sits on a stand that was made for me by CyberDruid. And here's a picture. Anyone who knows about the specialty project will recognize it.


----------



## Retrorockit

That's actually an X58 system. Socket LGA1366.. I own an unlocked W3570, and an unlocked W3690 for Dell T3500 workstation overclocking. But others have done it already. I like to try new things. Even if it's with old stuff I would like the X5687 for that if you don't need 6c/12t Turbo on all cores is 3.89GHz. Prices aren't too bad. It off the radar for most people..


----------



## Avacado

Quantum Reality said:


> As promised, I am back with my validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Xeon X5560 @ 3482.65 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> 
> 
> [uivrhg] Validated Dump by Quantum Reality (2022-02-06 23:42:24) - MB: Asus P6T - RAM: 32768 MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valid.x86.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This system has memtested successfully over three+ days of just letting the system go on repeated test cycles. I did do some Prime95 testing but I don't recall how long I ran the tests for. The heatsink/fan is a ThermoLab BADA from approx 2010 that I bought used.
> 
> The case is my old Cooler Master Storm Scout which I've had since late 2009, and it sits on a stand that was made for me by CyberDruid. And here's a picture. Anyone who knows about the specialty project will recognize it.
> 
> View attachment 2547188


Cyber Druid, now that is a name I haven't heard in years. His case mods were fantastic.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Retrorockit said:


> That's actually an X58 system. Socket LGA1366.. I own an unlocked W3570, and an unlocked W3690 for Dell T3500 workstation overclocking. But others have done it already. I like to try new things. Even if it's with old stuff I would like the X5687 for that if you don't need 6c/12t Turbo on all cores is 3.89GHz. Prices aren't too bad. It off the radar for most people..


Oh my goodness, how did I manage a brain fart like that? Much oops! Will edit the posts


----------



## storm-chaser

kithylin said:


> Booting is one thing but can you do anything useful with them? Benchmarks? Games? Is it stable enough to actually use? Etc. I can boot to desktop at 5.2~5.4 Ghz on a lot of Core2duo chips but the moment I touch start menu or any program they just BSOD everywhere so there's no point.


Any seasoned overclocker should know that a 5+ GHz core 2 is mostly done for frequency validations. Sometimes the reliability angle inhibits our reasons for overclocking. Extreme overclockers have long since thrown reliability out the window to pursue clock speed. And that doesn't diminish the end result whatsoever.


----------



## kithylin

storm-chaser said:


> Any seasoned overclocker should know that a 5+ GHz core 2 is mostly done for frequency validations. Sometimes the reliability angle inhibits our reasons for overclocking. Extreme overclockers have long since thrown reliability out the window to pursue clock speed. And that doesn't diminish the end result whatsoever.


That's exactly what I was getting at. I was trying to find a chip that would do 5 Ghz stable enough to at least run some benchmarks and I couldn't find any of them that could do 5 Ghz stable at any voltage, even 1.8v and user o1dschoo1 on the previous page is claiming they have one that would do it at 1.5v, maybe they might get it to boot and do validation but it won't actually run or do anything.


----------



## storm-chaser

kithylin said:


> That's exactly what I was getting at. I was trying to find a chip that would do 5 Ghz stable enough to at least run some benchmarks and I couldn't find any of them that could do 5 Ghz stable at any voltage, even 1.8v and user o1dschoo1 on the previous page is claiming they have one that would do it at 1.5v, maybe they might get it to boot and do validation but it won't actually run or do anything.


E8600 would be your best bet, right? At least for dual core? But I agree, makes sense what you are saying now. They are few and far between at that clock speed. 

Or Q9650 under chiller might be able to pull off 5GHz. I was getting 4.59 GHz on air but that was right about the limit of the chip. Never put it under a chiller.


----------



## Retrorockit

I was seeing 6GHz validations for the 2M 200fsb E5800 at CPUZ.
Top 15 Highest frequencies for Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5800 @ 3.20GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
That's why I thought it might go +4GHz easily for me in an Optiplex. It seems the smaller cache might help since that's the slower part of the CPU.
The E8600 is the E0 stepping. The E5800 is the very efficient R0 that he 65W quads have.
It looks good on paper.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> I was seeing 6GHz validations for the 2M 200fsb E5800 at CPUZ.
> Top 15 Highest frequencies for Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5800 @ 3.20GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> That's why I thought it might go +4GHz easily for me in an Optiplex. It seems the smaller cache might help since that's the slower part of the CPU.
> The E8600 is the E0 stepping. The E5800 is the very efficient R0 that he 65W quads have.
> It looks good on paper.


Lol I can game at 1.55 at them clocks. Chip does 600+ fsb with ease on a good board. Just haven't had time to test it on my ud3p. Imma be binning d9gmh very soon so we shall see. Inb4 benches at 5ghz and ddr2 1333.
That 5ghz boot was on a Nvidia 790i which is notorious for not being a relevant high end oc board. 
Now ud3ps are known for going over 700fsb on cold... And my p5q pro p45 board should open some clocks up


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> I was seeing 6GHz validations for the 2M 200fsb E5800 at CPUZ.
> Top 15 Highest frequencies for Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5800 @ 3.20GHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
> That's why I thought it might go +4GHz easily for me in an Optiplex. It seems the smaller cache might help since that's the slower part of the CPU.
> The E8600 is the E0 stepping. The E5800 is the very efficient R0 that he 65W quads have.
> It looks good on paper.


That's ln2 and like 2v vcore lol. You won't hit anything near that. 
Guy probably binned 300 chips if not more. to find one that could do that.
Ik someone that has 200+ e7xxx CPUs as we speak to bin.
I can give you batch numbers for my e8600s if you want and also max valid on a e8600 is 5.2 on water which I might actually beat


----------



## o1dschoo1

kithylin said:


> That's exactly what I was getting at. I was trying to find a chip that would do 5 Ghz stable enough to at least run some benchmarks and I couldn't find any of them that could do 5 Ghz stable at any voltage, even 1.8v and user o1dschoo1 on the previous page is claiming they have one that would do it at 1.5v, maybe they might get it to boot and do validation but it won't actually run or do anything.


Don't think you realize how much 775 hardware I have. Im in the process of binning boards and ram as of next week bout to get another ud3p and 3 more e8600s. Aiming for a 5.4 valid on water at like 1.6 vcore.
Said and done 3 p45 boards and a 790i plus like 20 e8xxx chips and I'm just starting.
Really looking for a 2300 fsb ambient temp chip board combo but I need d9gmh sticks that can do 1300 5-5-5-15. Should be able to pull it with 2.6-2.7 vdimm easily


----------



## Retrorockit

I'm not aiming for 5-6GHz or LN2 or Dice cup. But I do have pretty good air cooling, and BTX was made for high clock speed on the old P4s. 4GHz is actually not much of a stretch. P4 came at 3.8Ghz stock 65nm. I have 2 Optiplexes with solid VRMs.The Opti 380 can run a 120W XEON easily, and the Opti XE has 4 phase VRM for running in very hot environments. Either one of them should be able to get a 2 core somewhere into the 4GHz range on air.


----------



## kithylin

o1dschoo1 said:


> Don't think you realize how much 775 hardware I have. Im in the process of binning boards and ram as of next week bout to get another ud3p and 3 more e8600s. Aiming for a 5.4 valid on water at like 1.6 vcore.
> Said and done 3 p45 boards and a 790i plus like 20 e8xxx chips and I'm just starting.
> Really looking for a 2300 fsb ambient temp chip board combo but I need d9gmh sticks that can do 1300 5-5-5-15. Should be able to pull it with 2.6-2.7 vdimm easily


I bought a bulk auction on ebay once. I bought 250 X E8400's and I went through manually trying to overclock all of them. Out of 250 chips none of them could do 5.0 ghz even under chilled water where I could keep them < 40c during load, not even long enough for a validation run with cpu-z. Voltage didn't matter, nothing really mattered. I even tried at one point modifying the VRM's on the UD3P to feed 2.4 volts through a couple of the chips and that didn't help anything either (That's right about when I blew up the motherboard though). I was using Gigabyte's GA-EP45-UD3P board which is one of the best for overclocking and a set of DDR2-1200 ram. I mean.. good luck with trying to get there yourself but that's a big enough sample size where I determined that it wasn't worth it and I stopped trying. Unless you happen to get a 1 in 1000 golden sample chip you might not get it either. I even tried wasting 15 cans of air duster on a chip and I managed to hold one of them at -15c under load and that still didn't reward me with one that could do 5.0 Ghz. I think trying to get one to 5.4 Ghz might be an impossible goal unless you have a pot and you can keep it below -100c with liquid nitrogen.

EDIT: I determined a long time ago that 775 isn't a useful platform for any sort of actual daily usage any more. It's not fast enough for modern games on a modern OS and it's not even useful for retro gaming with WindowsXP as we have sandy bridge and ivy bridge chips that can do that and a stock speed 2500K will be significantly faster than any 775 chip even OC'd @ 4.5~4.7 Ghz. So the only thing left was trying for some world record overclocks with a few of them so I was willing to blow up the board trying because it was the last useful thing to do out of 775.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> I'm not aiming for 5-6GHz or LN2 or Dice cup. But I do have pretty good air cooling, and BTX was made for high clock speed on the old P4s. 4GHz is actually not much of a stretch. P4 came at 3.8Ghz stock 65nm. I have 2 Optiplexes with solid VRMs.The Opti 380 can run a 120W XEON easily, and the Opti XE has 4 phase VRM for running in very hot environments. Either one of them should be able to get a 2 core somewhere into the 4GHz range on air.


4 is cake walk for a e8600. Stock voltage on any decent chip


----------



## Retrorockit

o1dschoo1 said:


> 4 is cake walk for a e8600. Stock voltage on any decent chip



Not with a Dell BIOS FSB limit of 333.. I need to look at the 266 or 200 fsb chips that I can tape mod to 333. E7600 won't get to 4GHz so i'm looking at the E6xx and E5xx chips.Some of these have multipliers of 12.5 to 16 that will do what I need. E7600 with SSE4 may be the best choice but I want to see how far I can go with this.
I'll try 400fasb on an E8600 in a Dell X38 workstation that can run 10x400, but I can already run the QX9650 in that and overclock the multiplier. So there's not much point.
In an Optiplex it will just be a baseline of what the best C2D can do.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> Not with a Dell BIOS FSB limit of 333.. I need to look at the 266 or 200 fsb chips that I can tape mod to 333. E7600 won't get to 4GHz so i'm looking at the E6xx and E5xx chips.Some of these have multipliers of 12.5 to 16 that will do what I need. E7600 with SSE4 may be the best choice but I want to see how far I can go with this.
> I'll try 400fasb on an E8600 in a Dell X38 workstation that can run 10x400, but I can already run the QX9650 in that and overclock the multiplier. So there's not much point.
> In an Optiplex it will just be a baseline of what the best C2D can do.


Man why would the put a 333 fsb limit.... Pretty sure g41 can do 400 fsb.
Edit it's chipset limitation. G41 supports up to 333 fsb per Intel's g41 pdf


----------



## Retrorockit

Dell to a large extent leases and warrantees these computers.They're designed to be tamper proof.Some of the PLL chips have a TME locking bit. When that's set the FSB max is frozen. They then run a bus frequency output over that pin on the chip so if you try to spoof the input to it the system crashes.. Some of them you can overclock one way, others need a different method. You can overclock just about all of them one way or another. At HWBOT the G41 is famous for not overclocking the fsb. The workstations and XPS are the easiest because you just stick an unlocked CPU in and run Throttlestop. Anything that supported P4 can run the 65nm QX chips too. The 45nm Optis can all run 333fsb, but have 95W CPU limit. Some of them the fsb can move with SetFSB, some of them (G41) won't. The BIOS simply has no settings except boot order. The simplest solution is BSEL tapemod on a CPU that can do it at stock Voltage. E7500 to 3.67Ghz is common and beats my Xeon in single thread apps. The G41 Opti 380 is an outlier. 130W chipset, and LGA771 Xeon support. Since all of the 45nm quads have 333fsb already I have to look to the 2 cores for any real speed increase. I also have to find some Voltage to support this. The hard part of this is I have to learn VID tape modding for it to work.But as a hobby it's cheap, it takes time to do, and it's challenging. As far as it being a waste of time? I can't think of a bigger waste than blowing up a "special" chip at 7GHz that you can't even check your email on. But to each their own.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Retrorockit said:


> Dell to a large extent leases and warrantees these computers.They're designed to be tamper proof.Some of the PLL chips have a TME locking bit. When that's set the FSB max is frozen. They then run a bus frequency output over that pin on the chip so if you try to spoof the input to it the system crashes.. Some of them you can overclock one way, others need a different method. You can overclock just about all of them one way or another. At HWBOT the G41 is famous for not overclocking the fsb. The workstations and XPS are the easiest because you just stick an unlocked CPU in and run Throttlestop. Anything that supported P4 can run the 65nm QX chips too. The 45nm Optis can all run 333fsb, but have 95W CPU limit. Some of them the fsb can move with SetFSB, some of them (G41) won't. The BIOS simply has no settings except boot order. The simplest solution is BSEL tapemod on a CPU that can do it at stock Voltage. E7500 to 3.67Ghz is common and beats my Xeon in single thread apps. The G41 Opti 380 is an outlier. 130W chipset, and LGA771 Xeon support. Since all of the 45nm quads have 333fsb already I have to look to the 2 cores for any real speed increase. I also have to find some Voltage to support this. The hard part of this is I have to learn VID tape modding for it to work.But as a hobby it's cheap, it takes time to do, and it's challenging. As far as it being a waste of time? I can't think of a bigger waste than blowing up a "special" chip at 7GHz that you can't even check your email on. But to each their own.


Oh ik that the fsb limit I've never seen which isn't the case. G41 chipset doesn't support 1600 fsb


----------



## Retrorockit

o1dschoo1 said:


> Oh ik that the fsb limit I've never seen which isn't the case. G41 chipset doesn't support 1600 fsb


 The only Dells I have that support 1600fsb are the X38 T3400 workstation, and XPS 420 which is basically the same thing. The support is unofficial but in there. I also have an XPS430 MB which is X48 and DDR3. But none of the LGA775 Optiplexes support it.


----------



## mirh

So.. I have this very odd problem with not just one but two Core systems, and I don't really know where else to bang my head.

A couple of months ago I was given this P5QPL-AM + Q9300 to fix, because the pc just couldn't last turned on for more than a bunch of minutes or so (yes, even from a linux live disk or the bios setup).
To help with "debugging" of some components I also pulled out from storage a P5LD2-X + E2220 (that until this november was working 100% AOK).
Unfortunately it had the same symptoms, if not even worse.

The first thing that came to my mind was the capacitor plague (I once saw a more or less similarly aged P5LD2-X/1333 where one exploded), but after thoroughly checking both pcbs multiple times everything seems in order. Also, the first motherboard featurette bragged about "japanese conductive polymer solid" capacitors (if even just for the cpu vrms).
The PSUs are fairly new, and anyway they were always pretty oversized compared to the meager needs of single slot gpus.
I cleaned both internals from dust, and in the little time window memtest gets to run there are no errors.

What could it be?
I don't even particularly care about the computers by now, but it's like the first time after years and years that I feel completely lost in front of an IT problem.

p.s. I very much disagree that these systems aren't useful anymore. The only thing you can't do is play >2018 games.


----------



## o1dschoo1

mirh said:


> So.. I have this very odd problem with not just one but two Core systems, and I don't really know where else to bang my head.
> 
> A couple of months ago I was given this P5QPL-AM + Q9300 to fix, because the pc just couldn't last turned on for more than a bunch of minutes or so (yes, even from a linux live disk or the bios setup).
> To help with "debugging" of some components I also pulled out from storage a P5LD2-X + E2220 (that until this november was working 100% AOK).
> Unfortunately it had the same symptoms, if not even worse.
> 
> The first thing that came to my mind was the capacitor plague (I once saw a more or less similarly aged P5LD2-X/1333 where one exploded), but after thoroughly checking both pcbs multiple times everything seems in order. Also, the first motherboard featurette bragged about "japanese conductive polymer solid" capacitors (if even just for the cpu vrms).
> The PSUs are fairly new, and anyway they were always pretty oversized compared to the meager needs of single slot gpus.
> I cleaned both internals from dust, and in the little time window memtest gets to run there are no errors.
> 
> What could it be?
> I don't even particularly care about the computers by now, but it's like the first time after years and years that I feel completely lost in front of an IT problem.
> 
> p.s. I very much disagree that these systems aren't useful anymore. The only thing you can't do is play >2018 games.


Thermals?

You might need to rethermal paste the cpus...


----------



## schuck6566

mirh said:


> So.. I have this very odd problem with not just one but two Core systems, and I don't really know where else to bang my head.
> 
> A couple of months ago I was given this P5QPL-AM + Q9300 to fix, because the pc just couldn't last turned on for more than a bunch of minutes or so (yes, even from a linux live disk or the bios setup).
> To help with "debugging" of some components I also pulled out from storage a P5LD2-X + E2220 (that until this november was working 100% AOK).
> Unfortunately it had the same symptoms, if not even worse.
> 
> The first thing that came to my mind was the capacitor plague (I once saw a more or less similarly aged P5LD2-X/1333 where one exploded), but after thoroughly checking both pcbs multiple times everything seems in order. Also, the first motherboard featurette bragged about "japanese conductive polymer solid" capacitors (if even just for the cpu vrms).
> The PSUs are fairly new, and anyway they were always pretty oversized compared to the meager needs of single slot gpus.
> I cleaned both internals from dust, and in the little time window memtest gets to run there are no errors.
> 
> What could it be?
> I don't even particularly care about the computers by now, but it's like the first time after years and years that I feel completely lost in front of an IT problem.
> 
> p.s. I very much disagree that these systems aren't useful anymore. The only thing you can't do is play >2018 games.


As suggested, Thermals, or maybe on the P5Q board the PSU?If it's getting flakey it could being resetting from overheating/too much draw.
best suggestion is throw something like CPUId HWMonitor (HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID) or HWiNFO32/64 (Free Download HWiNFO Sofware | Installer & Portable for Windows, DOS) on to see the temps and voltages during the short time it runs.That might help to narrow the problem down for ya. Edit: Just ck'n an older system, it's an e4700 that I upgraded from a 2000 series core cpu running Windows 10 ver. 1909. gonna update to latest now, but heres some stats on it that might help.(chipset,ect.)


----------



## mirh

God, sorry for the delay but there was like a trainful of problems eventually.
I guess you could say I had a thermal idiot ball too (two push pin fasteners of the Q9300 heatsink had come loose, and 65°C in the bios was double what you'd have expected) but that was orthogonal to the erratic behaviour.

So, where even to start? The P5LD2-X was the most fuzzy, so I focused there.
Amusingly enough, after some very innocuous attempts it didn't even want to power on anymore.

After some head scratching I then resolved into trying another PSU.. and I can't exactly remember the noise, but instants after the fans were finally spinning my nose could clearly detect the good old famous ammonia smell.
After hastily shutting down everything and removing the heatsink, it looked like a good amount of the VRM caps had blown off.
They were indeed pretty famous to be ****pots (including failing without much fanfare, and causing my very symptoms) so I could have seen it coming.















Furthermore I tested the previously discarded PSU on two other systems, and lo and behold it was simply lifeless (turns out you can be as new as you want, but if you are garbage you are garbage).
One mystery solved then, one still to go!


Now veteran of the previous disaster, I went back to the other pc to inspect the capacitors even more pryingly (since I had no other clue, and after running on integrated graphics and swapping some RAM everything seemed stable).








AFAICT there was only this very slightly tilted cap behind the first row of USB ports, and another similar one just above the PCIe slot (both are KZGs, which is a known "bad series", but allegedly newer >2008 batches should be fine).
But without X-rays or an ESR meter that wasn't really enough to be a definitive culprit, so I tried to poke these leads some other way.

While being flabbergasted at an USB stick deciding to die on me right in the middle of the vacuous wishful testing (can you really be so unlucky?) something fishy and potentially decisive happened.
I don't remember if I had done anything special, but a very bad smell popped up (which was markedly different from the previous one above, even though I wouldn't be able to describe it except perhaps with the word "metallic").
After unmounting everything from the case and sniffing left and right as if I was a police dog in an airport, I couldn't really sense anything amiss. Except perhaps some super light fragrance on the PSU.
And there my lazy ass realized that I had mistaken its "origin", the thing actually being a decade old by now (a casual disassembly didn't reveal anything out of place though).

Last but not least, I spun in circles for two days because the trusty GT430 I always used to test spare computers passed away too (probably as a result of the nth time I carelessly inserted and removed it?), and not having noticed that its fan wasn't spinning anymore I set _IGD Graphics Mode Select_ to disabled in the P5QPL-AM bios. Which obviously got then the motherboard to complain about having no video output at all.
This wouldn't have been much of a conundrum, if just it wasn't that ASUS bios beep codes are customized (or maybe it's just that every goddamn page on the net is just a dumb copypasta of the conventions AMI used to have in the 90s) and I misinterpreted them for "memory failure".

TL;DR: prolonged storage killed the trashy VRM caps of my older motherboard, plus scrap heaven also welcomed an old gpu and at least a psu. For the second computer I'm still on the fence over whether its power supply failed too, or perhaps power delivery to the dedicated graphics card couldn't have been at fault instead.
But I have no extra psu or gpu now, so I'll leave it at that. Thanks for coming to my ted talk.


----------

